#launchpad 2005-04-29
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<mdke> carlos, ping?
<carlos> mdke: pong
<mdke> carlos, do you have time for a chat in #ubuntu-doc?
<carlos> mdke: Can we delay it a bit, I want  to answer all mails I have about that (and other user support ones)
<mdke> carlos, yes of course, lemme know when?
<carlos> mdke: sure
<carlos> and thanks
<mdke> carlos, man you are organised with your email
<carlos> why do you say that?
<mdke> i am just impressed that you don't miss them, even if they pile up for a while
<carlos> mdke: I had to review all my mail so I don't miss anyone. That was last week.
<carlos> we are improving the user feedback now
<carlos> so we should answer mails in time instead of after a month (or even later)
<mdke> heh
<mdke> carlos, thanks for all those replies, but i think it might be easier to iron things out in irc, shouldn't take long
<mdke> ping me later if you have time, or else we can arrange to meet another day
<carlos> mdke: let me finish a task I'm doing now and will join the channel to chat
<mdke> ty
<carlos> I don't think it will take more than 30 minutes
<mdke> great
<superted> carlos: ping
<carlos> superted: pong
<superted> carlos: i see that alot of gnome stuff is in rosetta (mostly without accomodating .po files though). is there a plan to ensure co-operating between gnome-i18n and rosetta so that stuff isn't translated twice? 
<carlos> superted: if there are .po files missing, it's because the import failed, we are looking into it but that means usually corner cases that should be fixed one by one, so it will take a while until all is fixed. Please report any missing file you are aware of.
<carlos> about the co-operation ... we cannot do anything more than ask our translators to send the changes to the GTP
<carlos> we don't have the resources to track every translation project
<carlos> and send every update they do there
<superted> carlos: hm, maybe i'm wrong. what i did was i searched for 'gnome' and checked stuff like this: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/gnome-terminal
<carlos> ooh, that's old stuff
<superted> ok
<carlos> we moved all those
<carlos> into Ubuntu 
<carlos> so it's clear that is not upstream who translate gnome-terminal using rosetta (unless they ask us for it from a GNOME translation team)
<carlos> superted: all translations from GNOME are imported into Rosetta
<carlos> but the missing part is from Rosetta back to GNOME, that should be done by hand
<superted> carlos: doesn't ubuntu get it's .po files from the GTP when you make packages?
<superted> if so the missing part get's kinda important
<carlos> superted: yes, we get them that way
<carlos> superted: and yes, I know we are missing some translations
<carlos> and for you next question... Yes, we will improve it so we don't miss anything in the future, but it takes some time to have "the perfect" system
<superted> carlos: yeah i know you guys are busy at it, i apreciate the work, just a little concerned about stuff being translated in two places since it's alot of work doing it in one already :)
<superted> i'm sure it'll all work out nicely
<carlos> superted: the main solution is get both team work together
<carlos> GTP + Ubuntu translation team
* carlos -> dinner
<JanC> one problem with rosetta is that we don't & can't know who's doing translations...
<JanC> so we can't contact everyone...
<carlos> JanC: you can get the list from URLs like: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es
<carlos> JanC: we need to add there the emails or at least the link to launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ URLs, that's true
<carlos> JanC: we will fix that soon
<JanC> that sounds good  :)
<JanC> hm, can 'persons' be merged ?
<superted> JanC: yes, some time back rosetta made 'persons' of all the mails and names etc that was listed as a translator in a .po file, i *think*
<superted> JanC: anyway, you can now merge all that info into one person now
<JanC> ah, I'll look how to do that then (I'm listed 3 times)
<superted> JanC: funny, i can't seem to find the page
<superted> JanC: carlos can surely tell you where to go when he get's back
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/+requestmerge
<carlos> There is a link at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people
<JanC> if I understand correctly, I should log in into the account that will disappear after the merge?
<salgado> JanC, no, you should log with the account you want to keep
<salgado> it would be good if you could tell us what piece of text made you think you should log with the account that will disappear.
<JanC> I think because the dutch equivalent of 'duplicated' can have two meanings, I'm not sure that's also true in English
<mdke> carlos, merci pour le quickguide
<mdke> sorry i was on the phone
<carlos> mdke: np
<JanC> and those 2 meanings mean almost the opposite of each other  :)
<JanC> I think it would be best to say something like: "log in into the account you want to keep and then give the other account"  :)
#launchpad 2005-04-30
<JanC> hm, bugs aren't linked anymore after I merged accounts ?
<salgado> JanC, they should. but if you're sure they're not, please report a bug, writing the accounts you merged, so we can see what went wrong and fix
<JanC> should both bugzilla & malone bugreports show up ?
<salgado> JanC, malone, only
<JanC> should I see closed bugs in the bug list in my account ?
<salgado> JanC, what's the name of the accounts you merged?
<JanC> janc13 & janc+ubuntu into janc
<JanC> and IIRC there was a bug report for rosetta from back in (I think) january
<salgado> JanC, looks like you're right. it was reported in 2005-01-11, by janc13
<JanC> it's not really that important t ome, just that others might have similar problems...
<JanC> if you aren't doing that already I'll create a bug report ?
<salgado> JanC, thank you for pointing out the problem.
<salgado> I'll report it, because I found what's wrong and the fix is pretty easy
<JanC> ah, okay
<salgado> I'll note the accounts you merged in the bugreport, so our dba can reasign janc13's bug to janc
<salgado> JanC, bug reported. please tell us about any other problem you find. thanks again. see you
<JanC> thank you too :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<carlos> mdke: all available translations for ubuntu-docs documents will should appear today in Rosetta
<mdke> carlos, :)
<mdke> carlos, someone uploaded the french quickguide yesterday
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> I saw it
<carlos> but it's not a problem
<mdke> good
<carlos> we check the po version before uploading it again
<mdke> ?
<mdke> its the latest version
<mdke> carlos, where are you taking the po files from?
<carlos> mdke: from latest ubuntu-docs package uploaded into Hoary
<mdke> ok
<mdke> the french quickguide is the same as that
<jalrnc> carlos: hi carlos, are you there?
<carlos> jalrnc: hi
<jalrnc> carlos: I was talking to matt regarding rosetta and translation groups
<carlos> jalrnc: matt == mdz?
<jalrnc> carlos: the PT loco team has been involved in some translations but there is no PT translation group in rosetta yet
<jalrnc> yep
<jalrnc> mdke
<jalrnc> no sorry, Matthew East
<carlos> ok 
<carlos> jalrnc: just ask for the team and I will create it for you
<carlos> do you want it?
<jalrnc> yep
<jalrnc> it would allow us to revise/correct existing translations for the PT documents
<jalrnc> as it is now we can only add new translations and we do not have much control in rosetta
<carlos> ubuntu-l10n-pt or ubuntu-l10n-pt-pt ?
<jalrnc> the former is my preference (ubuntu-l10n-pt)
<carlos> ok
<jalrnc> as our translations' suffix is -ot
<jalrnc> -pt
<carlos> jalrnc: are you the coordinator of the PT loco team?
<jalrnc> yes, I am
<carlos> jalrnc: Joo Cruz, right?
<jalrnc> exactly
<carlos> Team created: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntu-l10n-pt
<carlos> and you are the admin
<jalrnc> cool, that's great
<carlos> that let you choose who is able to join the team
<jalrnc> wonderful, I'll take care of it
<carlos> thanks
<jalrnc> thank you
<carlos> np
#launchpad 2005-05-01
<mdke> carlos, ping
<mdke> carlos, when you get back, couple of very quick things. 1. is there a page from which i can check the translation status of all ubuntu-docs documents on rosetta? 2. can you check the details of http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DocteamStepByStepl18n/ to make sure I have not misunderstood anything? <<-- both of these entirely in your own time and convenience. many thanks
#launchpad 2006-04-24
<tortho> mdke: both ways? and if so... how often?
<mdke> tortho, not sure, monthly is the aim, I believe
<tortho> mdke: is it a way to force it?
<mdke> dapper->rosetta is done all the time, rosetta->dapper is monthly, or similar
<mdke> tortho, you could file a bug on the package and attach the translation, I suppose. But best thing is to be patient
<tortho> There is packages in Dapper that is weeks old wich is not transfered... It is too bad if it gets translated both places....
<mdke> tortho, you can mail the launchpad-users mailing list, and someone will tell you what's going on
<tortho> mdke: I will, Thanks!
<Seveas> kiko, weird: seems to work now after editing the subscriptions again
<kiko> Seveas, go figure :-/
<Seveas> kiko, I think you should test this more often: merge test accounts the wrong way around and see what goes wrong :) 
<kiko> unfortunately I have other more pressing problems to tend to!
<Seveas> hehe
<mdke> kiko, yay, thanks for your bug magic
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
<mdke> kiko, I know it's dangerous to start assuming that you do bug magic "on request", https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/4646 is a pretty big translation blocker for documentation (which has a lot of long strings) since it started applying to gecko browsers too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4646 in rosetta "Multi-line suggestions cause over-wide translation pages" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<mdke> oh hang on
* mdke looks at severity, realises bug magic is already going down
<mdke> sorry for noise *slinks off*
<jamesh> lifeless: the merge I submitted yesterday still seems to be top of the queue.  Does a reconcile really take that long?
<lifeless> I've broken in with gdb
<lifeless> it seems to be working
<jamesh> okay
<ruffneck> ghb? ;P
<ruffneck> what
<ruffneck> hacking? ;P
<lifeless> jamesh: its doing a pathological reconcile: its reweaving *every file*
<lifeless> jamesh: something has been done to your branch to make it disagree on parents 
<lifeless> I can nuke the job
<lifeless> but you can't resubmit the branch if I do that, it will *still* take forever and aday
<lifeless> until we switch to knits
<jamesh> lifeless: is there anything I can do to fix the problem in my branch?
<lifeless> jamesh: unlikely. You'd need to identify the differing parents and uncommit and purge and then recreate from there forwards
<jamesh> do we know how far through the merge is?
<jamesh> (or commit, or whatever)
<lifeless> Apr 19 00:54:31 pqm [46912504432336]  INFO: commited 'BzrBranch(u'/home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/home/---devel/launchpad/')' to 'BzrBranch(u'/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel/')'
<lifeless> that was 4 hours back
<lifeless> so its pushing to chinstrap at the moment
<lifeless> and doing the same thing to chinstrap
<jamesh> so how long is this likely to take?
<lifeless> same again
<lifeless> hang on I'll do a more precise estimate
<lifeless> and its going to propogate to each user too :p
<lifeless> Apr 18 15:42:32
<lifeless> merge started
<lifeless> 2500 it finished
<lifeless> so 6-7 hours to go
<jamesh> eek
<lifeless> cant stop it either
<lifeless> if we do, it'll just do it again when the next job tries to push
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : PQM busy DO NOT KILL | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 20 April, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jamesh> I put all my old branches into my repository.  Is it possible that rocketfuel was missing information about some of them?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> this is something I was waiting for knits to do
<jamesh> ah.
<lifeless> because they are much more capable at reconciling differing-parent-lists
<lifeless> so I hope that noone else does this
<stub> Can we recreate the branch 'normally' by generating a diff and applying it?
<stub> And merge in the new branch?
<stub> lifeless: Does 'propogate to each user' mean once this lands, my next pull/merge is going to take over two days?
<stub> If so, we need to reverse this before it finishes landing on chinstrap as it will cost us over a man-month of time.
<lifeless> stub: it will take 10 hours 
<lifeless> stub: its in the archive on balleny.
<lifeless> stub: very untrivial to cleanly get back where we were
<stub> bzr pull --overwrite chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel ? Or rsync ?
<stub> If it takes 10 hours on balleny, it will take well over a day on a developers laptop I expect.
<lifeless> stub: balleny is the authoritative archive. not chinstrap
<stub> 9 (10?) developers with multiple branches each needing to be updated, with each incurring a half day or more unproductive period is a lot of dollars
<stub> If we can't restore from chinstrap, we need to restore from backup
<lifeless> they can run it overnight
<lifeless> developers often go for more than a day without merging
<stub> We lost a shit load of time last time something similar happened.
<stub> Even with people trying to run merges overnight
<lifeless> if we are willing to lose all commits done since the last backup, then yes we can restore from backup
<stub> I assume bzr uncommit won't cut the mustard?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> this is internal database records
<lifeless> we have a 'version' in a 'versionedfile' which has a list of parents
<lifeless> in a weave, the data representation in the weave depends on that list
<stub> Why isn't chinstrap authorative? It is gpg signed, isn't it?
<lifeless> when a ghost is filled out, that list expands
<lifeless> stub: calculating and checking every revision will still take hours
<lifeless> stub: I think its better to let this finish. 
<lifeless> stub: if you are adamant that we dont, then I'll stop it now, wake up znarl and get a restore done.
<lifeless> note that we *have to restore chinstrap too*
<stub> I really disagree. I'll be losing two days to this personally.
<lifeless> because the files already updated on chinstrap are already tainted
<lifeless> frankly though, I'd much rather be getting knits released so that we can update pqm to use them
<stub> rocketfuel-built contains an untainted branch
<lifeless> no, it doesn't
<lifeless> cron runs every 30 minutes
<stub> balleny:production/launchpad contains an untainted branch as of r3475
<lifeless> stub: thats 6 commits missing
<stub> Yes. So maybe 9 hours of balleny time to replay the pqm requests?
<stub> I guess that will screw anyone who has merged since then :-(
<lifeless> you are going to hate the conversion to knits
<lifeless> its the same amount of work
<stub> If it is non optional we have to put up with it. Scheduling the switch for a weekend would be good.
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I have to leave here in 2 hours
<lifeless> so if we are going to stop and rollback say so -now-
<lifeless> my vote is 'no'.
<stub> ok. We don't know when the backups are from, and it will still cause grief to people who have merged from rocketfuel between the backup and now. So I'll go along with it.
<stub> Are you sure rocketfuel-built is tainted, which would mean the checkout is using a half complete merge to build from?
<lifeless> its highly likely that its pulled data in
<lifeless> at the revision level this stuff is atomic
<lifeless> but the database stores a pile of data that is used to generate revisions
<stub> So if I try to merge from rocketfuel-built right now, it should take a hideous amount of time.
<lifeless> if it touches a tainted file it will
<lifeless> otherwise it will lay in wait like a time bomb
<lifeless> jamesh: if it isn't clear, please dont merge any other old branches for now!
<jamesh> lifeless: crystal clear
<lifeless> thanks
* stub wonders if the backups would have been useful anyway
<stub> If the backup was made in the last 10 or so hours, it would be tainted. So unless we maintain a few days worth of snapshots...
<stub> Do you know if we have a few days worth of snapshots being backed up, or just one? The backups have been a black-box to me.
<lifeless> same to me
<stub> I guess worst case we can push from developers laptops ;)
* stub emails elmo for clarification
<mpool> stub/lifeless: what's happened?
<jamesh> mpool: I converted a bunch of my LP branches into a single shared repository (metadir format).  It triggered a long reconcile on merging one of the branches in the repo to rocketfuel
<stub> And I was trying to see if we had a way of reverting the merge in order to not lose other developers time - possibly days per lp developer.
<stub> (took 10 hours on balleny, so increase that for a laptop and multiply by however many branches need to be merged)
<mpool> ok
<mpool> right
<stub> because  the push to chinstrap has started, we don't have an untainted copy of launchpad-just-before-the-merge to restore from, and recovering from backup would cause other problems with needing to replay patches and fix developers branches that have been merged since the backup was made.
<mpt_> elmo, because making it easy to reply to individual comments would encourage the discussion to go offtopic, increasing noise and making the bugtracker less usable overall
<mpt_> (I watched this happen on bugzilla.mozilla.org)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Pull in rosettaadmin database user and permissions from Carlos' branch so it can be merged into the production branch (r3482: Stuart Bishop)
<mpt> stub, what's the current hard timeout threshold?
<stub> mpt: 25 seconds, but I understand that it is currently broken in production (a patch for it is with pqm I think)
<mpt> stub, so it's unlimited at the moment?
<stub> I really don't know. Probably.
<carlos> morning
<carlos> hi, who is on charge of supermirror?
<carlos> stub: could you check if the poimport cron script is being executed atm? seems like it's locked or not executed since some days ago...
<mdke> carlos, jblack, isn't he?
<carlos> mdke: well, I'm talking about its development, I think jblack is not doing that, but I'm not sure, that's why I'm asking :-D
<mdke> carlos, ah, well he'd know, anyway
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stevea]  fix bug 39426, add a set_request_started() call so that we know when the requested started. (r3483: Bjorn Tillenius)
<stub> carlos: could be because the OOo deletions are happening atm.
<stub> carlos: The script is running right now, but doesn't seem particularly active. You want I should kill it or leave it sitting there until the OOo deletions have completed to see if it is just blocked.
<carlos> stub: well, 
<carlos> I haven't seen an import since last Thursday...
<carlos> pleae, kill it
<tortho> carlos: I'm just watching and is a little curious, sorry for bothering, but this PO thing does it have any connection with my mail to the lauchpad-user list about translation not synched between dapper & main?
<carlos> tortho: not really, I guess you talk about language packs updates, we do it once per month, well, that's the plan but sometimes we do it earlier and sometimes it takes more time
<tortho> carlos: Ok, thanks, is there some way for me to force it?
<tortho> carlos: and i guess thats both ways..
<carlos> tortho: no, you cannot force it, it depends on a new language pack generation, like any other .deb upload, must be done by an Ubuntu developer
<carlos> tortho: what do you mean by both ways?
<tortho> From Dapper -> Main and from Main->Dapper
<carlos> If I understand correctly what you mean by Dapper -> main (main being Rosetta...) it's done automatically when a new package is published in Ubuntu's archive
<carlos> tortho: Main -> Dapper is done monthly (or should be done) with language packs
<tortho> carlos: OK, to clarify. It is OK for me to translate on the Dapper packages here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/nb The strings i translate will go into the packages here later https://launchpad.net/rosetta ? The reason why i ask, is that i have translated almost a whole package in Dapper, and in Rosetta, it shows 0% (SchoolBell)
<carlos> stub: did you killed the script? I didn't get any email with the output of what it executed...
<stub> carlos: I'll kill it now
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<carlos> stub: btw, how long has been running the fixing of OO already?
<carlos> tortho: no, those are two different things, the 'packages' you see at  https://launchpad.net/rosetta are usually products from upstream, your translations on Ubuntu will appear there as suggestions
<carlos> tortho: we are going to implement a UI that will allow you to 'accept' a translation for both, Ubuntu and upstream if you have the needed rights
<carlos> tortho: the faster way to do that now is to download a .po file with your translations and upload it into that upstream product
<tortho> Arghhhh, I asked about it in here earlyer to another guy, and he explaned a little different..... I thought about it, and went to Rosetta to have a look... Ahh Nice, that was my next question :-)
<tortho> carlos: that would be similar to msgmerge, and won't hurt anything, even if it is half translated :-)
<mart> hi, how can I remove a link with an upstream bug in malone?
<carlos> tortho: what did he said?
<carlos> tortho: right, a new .po upload works more or less like msgmerge
<tortho> carlos: That it was exchanged both way, it was no problem. It is almost double work to translate the packages in Dapper then again cut & paste in Rosetta later.... Thanks for you help!
<carlos> tortho: well, it's exchanged
<carlos> but not used automatically
<carlos> you will get the translations as suggestions
<carlos> without doing anything
<carlos> but you need to 'approve' them in the other place
<tortho> yes, better to do a upload then :-) If it takes +- a month to get them in.
<carlos> tortho: no, you misunderstood me
<carlos> tortho: we don't sync automatically from Dapper and upstream ever
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=bjornt Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/39331(Malone search text field needs input validation) (r3484: Diogo Matsubara)
<carlos> tortho: I was talking about language packs in Ubuntu
<mdke> tortho, the products you see on launchpad.net/rosetta have nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<mdke> those are upstream products, and are not synched with Ubuntu
<mdke> what carlos was saying is that translations are taken from the Ubuntu section of rosetta, and put into the distribution, once a month
<carlos> stub: still no mail from gagontri.... is there any problem with its mail?
<tortho> mdke: I know that, but they will in the next release (After Dapper)
<mdke> tortho, not necessarily.
<tortho> mdke: If a new release of the package is released ofcourse. (Right?)
<mdke> right. But bear in mind that not all packages use rosetta to manage their upstream translation
<tortho> I'm just trying to get a grip on how these things are connected together.. as I haven't found any explanations on it around.
<tortho> mdke: Yes, i know, there is only a handfull of the ones in Rosetta in the default ubuntu install
<mdke> no, I mean lots of upstream projects don't use rosetta at all for translating.
<uws> Thank god they don't ;)
<carlos> mdke: we are planning to cleanup those projects from Rosetta
<mdke> carlos, that would be good. you saw my bug about abiword?
<carlos> not yet, sorry
<uws> carlos: You are planning to remove non-rosetta modules from rosetta/
<mdke> carlos, it seems abiword is there, and people are contributing, but upstream don't use rosetta?
<carlos> but I think Jordi is already mailing them to know if we should or not remove it
<uws> carlos: What about ubuntu-specific string changes for, say, gnome modules?
<mdke> cool
<carlos> uws: we are planning to remove any product imported into Rosetta that their product maintainers are not caring about Rosetta
<carlos> uws: the Ubuntu packages will remain 
<carlos> uws: those are two different things
<uws> carlos: So which ones will be removed then?
<mdke> uws, you're clear on the distinction between upstream and distros in launchpad?
<carlos> uws: the ones that are part of the /products/ tree (not all of them, only some of them)
<tortho> But what would you guys reccomend me to do... Only translate Dapper? Will it Reach other distros using that package as well if i do it?
<mdke> tortho, no, it won't.
<carlos> tortho: no, we recomend that you talk with upstream to send your updates from dapper to get your work reused
<tortho> carlos: OK, thanks I'll go for Dapper then :-)
<mdke> tortho, if you see https://launchpad.net/products/schooltool/+translations it says that Schooltool doesn't use rosetta for translations, so you should talk directly to upstream about translating for all distros
<mdke> all those translations you see on that page are not used at all, if I've understood properly :/
<tortho> mdke: Yes, i've seen it some places that they didn't use Rosetta. Why i asked was that i thought the ones that used Rosetta was automatically synched with Dapper ones. Thanks.
<mdke> ah, so you're clear that the answer to that is no, now :)
<mdke> you could download the po file from the dapper section, and upload it to the upstream section, that will merge the translations automatically
<tortho> mdke: Absolutely:-) Is it an idea for me then to walk around the Rosetta for the packages that don't use it, and collect the work of other on Norwegians, and send it upstream maby...?
<mdke> tortho, that depends on the quality of the translations, I suppose, you can decide :)
<tortho> mdke: yeah the quality might be both + & - but it is too bad with the wasted work..
<mdke> yeah.
<mdke> those products that don't use rosetta really should be locked down for translation
<mpt> There's a "Foo uses Rosetta" checkbox
<mpt> if there's a large chunk of things which say "Uses Rosetta" and shouldn't, report a bug
<mpt> or if there's something which is in "Doesn't use Rosetta" state but you can still translate, that's a bug too
<tortho> It doesn't help when Shuttleworth's own schooltool & schoolbell tells on there pages that they use rosetta...  http://www.schooltool.org/bounties
<sivang> morning
<carlos> mdke: well, they are supposed to use Rosetta
<mdke> mpt, there are lots of those ("doesn't use rosetta" but are open for translation)
<carlos> but Jordi is the person that handles that, he should know better which projects use or not Rosetta
<mdke> carlos, well, there's a bug somewhere :D either it's wrong that they don't use rosetta, or it's wrong that they are open for translation
<tortho> It is quite critical if it is the other way around as well... Tells that it uses Rosetta but doesn't (I'm not saying that it does but COULD) Then some thousand strings in different lanuages goes to waste.... That would not be a pluss for Rosetta.
<mdke> tortho, we'll file as many bugs as we can, and let jordi handle it
<mdke> tortho, like this: bug #40117
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40117 in rosetta "products/schooltool says that it doesn't use rosetta, but is open for translation" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40117
<carlos> mdke: thanks for filing such bugs
<mdke> carlos, can I assign them directly to jordi?
<carlos> mdke: please, assign them to Jordi
<carlos> yes :-D
<mdke> cool.
<mdke> i'll assign him the abiword bug too
<tortho> :-) You where 2 seconds quicker than me :-) I was about to click the send button when Gaim warned about a message :-)
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<SteveA> morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Improved the way we guess where we should import .po files for KDE (r3485: Carlos Perello Marin)
<mpt> Anyone: What is the benefit of telling Launchpad that a given product series is packaged with a given name in a given distribution?
<lifeless> mpt: it lets branches for the product be merged into the packge in the distribution
<lifeless> mpt: it lets 'file upstream' in a distribution know where to put the upstream tasks
<carlos> mpt: it also affects Rosetta
<carlos> mpt: we show to the user the translation resources for that product in our distributions
<mpt> thanks lifeless and carlos 
<mpt> I'll summarize that on the form
<seb128> hi
<stub> carlos: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/Week-of-Mon-20060417/025741.html
<seb128> by speaking with a bug submitter I just understand why often bugs have a note like
<seb128> "Note: the original reporter indicated the bug was in package 'hal'; however, that package was not published in Baltix."
<stub> carlos: might need to check your topic subscriptions (and if correct, see if the regexp for the topic is still valid)
<carlos> stub: I'm not using topics, I should get everything
<seb128> could https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package default on Ubuntu? or on no-choice?
<carlos> In fact, I just got them
<carlos> stub: but nothing from 6:28 UTC until 9:20 UTC
<carlos> that's why I asked
<carlos> stub: btw, is there a way to fix the supermirror script?
<carlos> it has been failing since yesterday
<SteveA> lifeless: launchpad/.bzr/inventory.backup.weave  <--- should i be rsyncing this file from rf-built ?
<SteveA> it is large and taking a while
<Kinnison> also as a comment, the launchpad .bzr seems to have a large number of what I would imagine are redundant basis inventories each of which are a meg or so
<jordi> hi
* jordi reads backlog
<jordi> ok
<jordi> yeah, right not it's not too easy to know which projects are officially using rosetta or not, and are up for translation. I need to check one by one, because the "Uses Rosetta" flag is being missused I'm afraid
<mpt> jordi, misused how?
<jordi> products join rosetta officially and don't activate it, or some projects registered in the beginnings of rosetta which aren't official and did activate it
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone else find the '+subscribedbugs' list containing filed bugs anoying, or is it just me?
<SteveA> bradb: hello
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<mpt> jordi, if products don't check the box, it should be *impossible* to use Rosetta to translate them
<SteveA> bradb: what time is it in montreal now?
<mpt> if it isn't, report a bug
<bradb> SteveA: 8:20 AM
<SteveA> bradb: thanks.  a little early for me to be cold-calling people in montreal then :-)
<bradb> heh
* bradb notes his clock is fast on his Ubuntu machine
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<cprov> morning, hackers 
<mpt> "? 2005 Canonical Ltd, and made available under the Creative Commons share-alike licence."
<mpt> whoa, when did that happen?
<SteveA> mpt: on the wiki?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> SteveA, I guess it happened in 2005 :-)
<mpt> but this is the first time I've seen it
<ploum> HEllo
<ploum> I want to report a bug about the spec tracker
<ploum> is the name of the product  "blueprint" ?
<mpt> ploum, yes, but not in Launchpad yet
<mpt> afaik
<ploum> mpt: indeed, it told me that
<mpt> So report it in "launchpad" for now
<ploum> ok
<ploum> nice
<ploum> thank you
<mpt> oh, ploum, it is in Launchpad
<mpt> sorry
<ploum> mpt: it's not what launchpad was telling me
<ploum> I've reported it here  : https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/40162
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40162 in launchpad "blueprint is not using malone as his default bugtracker" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mpt> oooh really
<SteveA> bug 40162
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40162 in launchpad "blueprint is not using malone as his default bugtracker" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40162
<SteveA> thanks ploum 
<mpt> This is where I wish Malone had a mass-changing function 
<mpt> so I could go through the launchpad bug list and flick all the Blueprint bugs into blueprint
<ploum> mpt: malone has it !
<ploum> it's called : "bugsquad team"
<mpt> eh?
<ploum> (was joking, not funny, I tried)
<ploum> (sorry for reporting the bug, I didn't know it was so easy to add blueprint to malone)
<erdalronahi__> hi all,
<erdalronahi__> is registering at launchpad disabled at the moment?
<erdalronahi__> A member of our team has been trying for hours now
<salgado> erdalronahi__, did he tell you what exactly is going on?
<erdalronahi__> He tried to sign up, but no mail comes to his adress
<salgado> it might be that the email is being caught in a spam filter somewhere
<SteveA> salgado: is kiko around?
<erdalronahi__> :)
<salgado> erdalronahi__, I just tried registering with an old email address and I got the email with the instructions and the link
<SteveA> erdalronahi__: is the person in question using "greylisting" ?
<erdalronahi__> I'll ask
<salgado> SteveA, no, he's not here yet
<SteveA> if so, this can cause all sorts of problems
<erdalronahi__> but it's a normal hotmail account
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> that's interesting
<ploum> erdalronahi__: hotmail blacklist a lot (I mean *a lot*) of server
<ploum> people using hotmail are more and more in a closed circuit
<ploum> I can send him a gmail invitation if you want ;-)
<ploum> invite
<erdalronahi__> I can too
<erdalronahi__> :)
<erdalronahi__> what do you mean by closed circuit
<bradb> cprov: do source packages have descriptions, or do only BPs have descriptions?
<Kinnison> only BPs
<cprov> yep
<Kinnison> Since typically people want to search for something to use, not something to build
<bradb> yeah, was just thinking about the bug reporting package search UI
<bradb> right now it just redundantly repeats the bpn or spn as the "descripition" in the popup search window
<bradb> description, even
<erdal> one question, if I look for a product to translate, Rosetta often recommends to translate the Hoary package
<erdal> Why not the Breezy or the Dapper package?
<mpt> cprov, has bug 3952 been fixed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3952 in launchpad "Typo in Ubuntu Code of Conduct 1.0" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3952
<radix> hrm
<radix> Is there any plan on offering Ubugtu in arbitrary IRC channels? ;)
<cprov> mpt: I didn't work on it latelly, reassigned to salgado
<cprov> mpt: I guess nobody changed the 1.0 version yet, they uploaded a new version.
<salgado> I've never worked with CoC, and I won't have time for it in the near future. so I guess I'm not the best option
<cprov> salgado: maybe matsubara, time is my excuse too
<mdz> cprov: have you done tests on mawson or elsewhere for the changes we'll need to make when we release dapper?
<mdz> cprov: e.g., closing dapper for uploads, creating edgy, uploading to edgy?
<cprov> mdz: no yet
<mdz> cprov: how can we ensure that that happens soon?
<cprov> mdz: file a critical bug on soyuz, I'll try to handle this until the end of this week
<cprov> mdz: actually, it's a very nice idea to do it ASAP
<mpt> cprov, I thought uploading a new version was the way of fixing that bug
<mpt> you can't just change the 1.0 version, because that would render everyone's signatures invalid
<mdz> cprov: ok, I will do so
<cprov> mpt: exactly
<cprov> mdz: very nice !
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<SteveA> salgado: hi
<salgado> SteveA, hey! some time ago you merged a fix to make sure we remove empty strings from redirection_url and you said in the commit message: "pending proper rearchitecting of login tokens and redirecting to other sites such as shipit."
<cprov> mpt: so I guess we could comment and fix that bug 
<salgado> SteveA, would you like to talk about that? I think I can do that as part of this work I'm doing on shipit
<mdz> cprov: bug #40171
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40171 in launchpad-publisher "Acceptance testing for Dapper release, Edgy branching" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40171
<salgado> (I'll have to do some changes on it anyway)
<SteveA> salgado: we'd need to look at the issues and talk in some detail
<SteveA> i don't have time for that today
<salgado> SteveA, no worries. just ping me when you have some time
<SteveA> ok
* mpt misses timeout errors
* mpt misses sleep even more
<sidnei> hello, how do i register a external bugzilla in malone? can't find it
<bradb> sidnei: It requires first having a project to which you want to link it.
<sidnei> aha!
<sidnei> btw, the search label on the projects page reads 'Search products'
<sidnei> ok, now i have a project, i still don't see it :)
<sidnei> do i need to add a product to the project?
<bradb> sidnei: From the project's homepage, /projects/$project.name, use the "Add a bug tracker..." link on the left-hand side
<sidnei> oh, silly me
<sidnei> didn't spot that
<bradb> bug 35728, incidentally :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35728 in malone "Registering a bug tracker is prohibitively difficult" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35728
<sidnei> can you link https://launchpad.net/products/kiwi with https://launchpad.net/projects/async for me?
<bradb> bug 37559 :/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37559 in launchpad "Can't link an existing product to a project" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37559
<sidnei> lol
<sidnei> is the source to malone available? maybe i should start submitting patches there too :)
<bradb> kiko: Maybe this bug should be a priority?
<bradb> sidnei: Not atm, unfortunately.
<matsubara> sidnei: I think you can link the product to a project thru here: https://launchpad.net/products/kiwi/+edit 
<sidnei> unfortunately i'm not the owner there, but maybe kiko cares enough to do it for me :)
<bradb> ah, right, looks like whoever fixed it didn't close the bug report
<mpt> eh, I fixed that bug ages ago
<cprov> matsubara: can you assume bug 1461 ?
* mpt wonders what happened to the fix
<bradb> mpt: it looks like it works, i just didn't think it was fixed because the bug is still open
<mpt> bradb, I'm talking about the bug where /projects says "Search Products"
<mpt> ah, found it
<bradb> oh
<mpt> sabdfl introduced the bug in r3472
<mpt> so I'll get to it when I wake up and finish reviewing that landing
<matsubara> cprov: I think so. is it high priority?
<cprov> matsubara: no, it's not, medium maybe, ponder it with kiko if you have time
<matsubara> cprov: ok, assign it to me then.
<cprov> matsubara: good, done
<matsubara> bradb: bug 1132
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1132 in launchpad "no obvious way to link an extant product to a new project" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1132
<matsubara> mpt: did you notice that the https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+newbugtracker has a double heading?
<kiko> yes?
<bradb> oh, then i guess i'll dupe bug 37559
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37559 in launchpad "Can't link an existing product to a project" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37559
<kiko> matsubara, is it easy to fix? just fix it rs=kiko if so
<kiko> sidnei, done
<kiko> good work BjornT 
<mpt> matsubara, no, but I did notice we now have product-add.pt and product-new.pt
<kiko> yes, mark created these templates in the landing I reviewed
<mpt> kiko, are you subscribed to launchpad-reviews?
<kiko> I am, yes
<mpt> ok, so you'll get a copy of my re-review :-)
<elmo> ok, Canonical data centre is dropping off the net for approx. 10 minutes.  This will drop *.ubuntu.com (and kubuntu, edubuntu, etc.), launchpad.net, of the net for that time
<kiko> bradb, first impression, I don't think I care very much if a person doesn't want to register on launchpad to file a bug report
<kiko> I think I'd rather just waste their report
<elmo> going down now...
<bradb> kiko: what do you dislike about the craigslist style approach of a lightweight confirmation email?
* bradb & # lunch, bbiab
<thresh> hey, seems like launchpad is offline?
<elmo> yes, there's some necessary network maintenance going on, it should be back shortly
<thresh> thanks :)
<elmo> sorry, the network maintenance is taking longer than expected, we'll be back online as soon as possible
<thresh> sure, you guys rock. rosetta is very helpful :)
<thresh> seems like it works
<elmo> yep, launchpad is back up
<SteveA> thanks elmo 
<OdyX> SteveA: Wondering if you had received my file...
<SteveA> OdyX: yes, i did.  thanks!
<SteveA> we'll get it into the next rollout, if not before
<OdyX> OK... Just thought it would be faster than that... :->
<OdyX> But I'll wait :D
<SteveA> we have a slightly conservative way of rolling things out
<OdyX> :-D I see.. It's not managed as a personal website with grandma's pics...
<Bluekuja> elmo, news for the next cc meeting?
<highvoltage> hi there.
<highvoltage> from https://launchpad.net/products/edubuntu-website/+translations
<kiko> yes?
<highvoltage> i get the message "Administrator help needed. Edubuntu Website has not yet been setup for translation through Rosetta."
<highvoltage> what do I need to do to complete the translation setup process?
<kiko> highvoltage, ask carlos or jordi.
<highvoltage> kiko: ok.
<highvoltage> jordi, carlos: ping
<kiko> they set up new products
<kiko> for translation
<highvoltage> ok, thanks.
<jordi> highvoltage: hi
<jordi> highvoltage: so this is using po files?
<highvoltage> jordi: yep
<jordi> highvoltage: if they have been submitted, they are not yet processed.
<jordi> I'll do this in a minute
<highvoltage> jordi: thank you!
<highvoltage> jordi: so in the future, when i submit new .po files, i ping you?
<jordi> this is only needed the first time you do it
<jordi> hold on
<jordi> I don't see your request in the queue
<highvoltage> should i re-upload the .po files?
<highvoltage> hmmm... i can't find the place where i upload them again :/
<jordi> you get no link here https://launchpad.net/products/edubuntu-website/+translations ?
<jordi> highvoltage: btw, you don't know about the silly nano egg :)
<highvoltage> jordi: please share :)
<highvoltage> jordi: no, i don't get a link there.
<jordi> hmm, it's about saving a file with a specific filename
<jordi> can't remember eaxctly
<jordi> use the source ;)
<highvoltage> jordi: where would i see it? i have accidentally looked passed things before in lp.
<highvoltage> :)
<jordi> should be in the portlets
<jordi> I ask becuase I don't see it
<jordi> so maybe it's a bug
<highvoltage> jordi: a screenshot is at http://jonathancarter.co.za/files/lp.jpg
<jordi> you should have a link there.
<jordi> carlos?
<mdz> what's LaunchpadSpecificationNotifier about?
<mdz> jordi: do you have a list of the most important templates to translate in Ubuntu?
<mdz> jordi: espresso, the panel, menus, etc.?
<jordi> mdz: people are building one in the wiki
<mdz> jordi: where?
<jordi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaImportantPackagesToTranslate?highlight=%28rosetta%29
<mdz> thanks
<mdz> hmm, it doesn't have espresso on there
<highvoltage> espresso was written by Chuck Norris, it translates itself.
<highvoltage> bah, sorry for that. been spending too much time on irc lately.
<jordi> mdz: espresso is in debian-installer
<jordi> it's included in that template
<jordi> highvoltage: You are CHUCK NORRIS fan too?
<mdz> really? weird
<jordi> We just became best friends!!!1
<jordi> mdz: it's a trick by kamion :)
<mdz> jordi: i meant d-i :-P
<mdz> jordi: but the chuck norris thing is weird too
<jordi> mdz: espresso shares a great number of strings with di
<mdz> jordi: you are not even South African
<highvoltage> jordi: hehe :) i'll pvt message you my favourite one
<mdz> jordi: it shares many, but it also has strings of its own
<mdz> jordi: and its own templates
<jordi> mdz: nod. So you translate both at the same time.
<mdz> I don't understand
<jordi> both espresso and d-i templates are merged into one
<mdz> that is amazing
<jordi> that results in around 100 more strings than normal d-i
<mdz> I want to have Rosetta's baby
<jordi> which is minimal
<jordi> rosetta babies are STONED
<jordi> so, my PPC is now officially using GRUB to boot.
<jordi> How cool is that
<JanC> hm, subscribing to a spec on launchpad shows a red box with a stop-sign, just like if something went wrong or so?  :)
<erdal> jordi, what is the name of the merged template (espresso and d-i)?
<jordi> erdal: d-i
<carlos> jordi: highvoltage: the link is inside the overview section (if you are talking about the link to upload new .pot files)
<carlos> we should move that link to the translations section...
<jordi> I don't see it, carlos
<jordi> I looekd there
<carlos> jordi: you need a series...
<carlos> In fact... seems like mpt fixed it...
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/edubuntu-website/www.edubuntu.org/+translations
<carlos> we have the link as part of the translations
<jordi> hmm, yes.
<jordi> if you miss the series, you get into a dead end though
* highvoltage looks
<carlos> jordi: please, file a bug, that's an UI issue
<jordi> ok
<highvoltage> jordi: i've uploaded the .po files again. can you see it in the queue?
<jordi> let's see
<jordi> highvoltage: hang on
<jordi> the *po* files?
<jordi> no pot file
<jordi> ?
<highvoltage> do i need pot files? i thought i only need po files
* highvoltage gets the pot
<JanC> Bug #40193
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40193 in blueprint "Blueprint shows confusing response to subscribe request" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40193
<highvoltage> jordi: launchpad has now consumed the pot
<jordi> highvoltage: let's see
<jordi> highvoltage: did lp consume a pot *plant*?!
<highvoltage> jordi: :)
<highvoltage> it totally smoked it
<jordi> should I call the template edubuntu or eduubntu-website?
<highvoltage> edubuntu-website, please
<jordi> how many pot files did you have?
<jordi> er
<jordi> po files
<jordi> heh
<highvoltage> 4
<highvoltage> i thought i needed one for each language
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/40169 (Builds inserted by gina doesn't have a buildqueue_record) r=kiko (r3486: Diogo Matsubara)
<highvoltage> seems like pot is all i need
<highvoltage> jordi: i can see https://launchpad.net/products/edubuntu-website/+translations now. should i be able to see translations?
<jordi> hmm.
<jordi> seems the translatiins didn't get autoimported.
<jordi> Let's find out why.
<kiko> matsubara, ping?
<matsubara> kiko: pong
<kiko> matsubara, -> privmsg?
<jordi> highvoltage: so, can you upload the 4 po files again?
<jordi> I can't find them anywhere
<highvoltage> jordi: yep
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<highvoltage> jordi: uploaded
<jordi> ok
<jordi> highvoltage: this is very strange
<jordi> I only see German (imported now)
<carlos> mdke: hi, around?
<erdal> Hey, it looks like the correct OOo-templates get imported at the moment
<highvoltage> hmmm... german was the last one i exported (just now)
<carlos> erdal: not yet, they will be imported tomorrow, after the beta release
<carlos> erdal: we removed already all translations that were not done by translators from Rosetta
<erdal> carlos, I had uploaded some manually, they have been imported now
<carlos> to get a new import with the fixed .po files
<carlos> erdal: oh, those ones are imported, yes...
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> that means that you will get the ownership of all translations... even from the ones coming from upstream...
<erdal> there are no upstream
<carlos> well, I think it's an "error" we can leave that way
<carlos> erdal: is it a full translation from you?
<erdal> not full, but all that we have done we have done in Rosetta
<erdal> it's not yet upstream
<carlos> ok
<erdal> but it came out green anyway :)
<erdal> Maybe I have said "upstream translation"
<erdal> Can I go on importing manually?
<carlos> if it's green, you selected it, yes
<erdal> Or should I wait or does it make no difference?
<jordi> carlos: can't figure out where the edubuntu templates are going
<carlos> erdal: yes, if there aren't upstream translations for your language is ok that you upload anything you already have
<carlos> but it's better if you don't set the 'upstream' bit on
<highvoltage> jordi: can you see it there now?
<erdal> I mean, I download it from Breezy and upload it into Dapper
<erdal> ok
<erdal> no upstream bit
<jordi> no
<bradb> wow, this bzr merge is taking so long that I practically WANT there to be conflicts to make it worth my while
<carlos> bradb: are you using shared repositories?
<bradb> carlos: not yet
<jordi> highvoltage: how do you import them?
<jordi> one by one?
<carlos> highvoltage: which URL are you using to do the upload and how are you doing it? with a tar.gz, one by one...
<carlos> :-P
<highvoltage> jordi: yes, one by one
<highvoltage> aaah, ok
* highvoltage tar -czf's
<carlos> bradb: then I don't know why is it happening... other than you have a broken weave, at least I had that problem with a branch that had a weave broken
<jordi> highvoltage: make a tar with pot and pos
<jordi> and let's try like this
<jordi> de.po has no translations, afaict
<carlos> highvoltage: one by one is ok, it should work
<carlos> jordi: where are you looking?
<highvoltage> ok, i just uploaded the .tar.gz, d'oh
<jordi> I downloaded de.po from the Approved lists
<carlos> ok
<erdal> bradb, yes very long...
<highvoltage> hmmm... they don't seem to have site content, just drupal stuff.
* highvoltage doesn't quite understand .po and .pot files yet
* highvoltage googles
<jordi> pot is a _t_emplate
<bradb> bah, screw it. /me creates a new branch to apply the diff to.
<highvoltage> bah
<highvoltage> #drupal says that drupal doesn't export page content to .po and .pot. only the drupal stuff. what's the point of that then!
<jordi> highvoltage?
<jordi> translating drupal
<jordi> so, are we aborting? :)
<highvoltage> translating drupal is cool, but I thought we could export the actual page content too, using launchpad.
<highvoltage> (rosetta)
<highvoltage> jordi: yes, we are :(
<jordi> yeah, afaik that's not  possible
<jordi> oh well :/
<highvoltage> jordi: but thanks for your patience anyway
<jordi> carlos: so, how do we remove this?
<carlos> jordi: set it as not translatable and request Stuart to remove it (I will need to get the ID from the database so I should do that request)
<carlos> jordi: could you file a bug with the link of the potemplate that should be removed?
<carlos> I need to collect some other potemplates to remove and that way we do one request directly to Stuart
* jordi grumbles, fever doesn't go down
<highvoltage> jordi: you have a fever? sorry for giving you work if you're not feeling well.
<jordi> highvoltage: don't worry
<jordi> carlos: done
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/40203
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40203 in rosetta "Template removal for edubuntu-website" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> jordi: thanks
<jordi>  and (40202)
<jordi> highvoltage: it's not too bad, just annoying
* highvoltage understands, hope it gets better
<bradb> BjornT: do you have time to drive-by my fix for bug 36866?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36866 in malone "Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36866
* bradb sends email
<bradb> hm, no, maybe wiki page
<kiko> carlos, does it make sense to offer +translations on a distrosourcepackage?
<kiko> or only on a distroreleasesourcepackage
<robsta> hi
<robsta> i accidently registered a branch in launchpad and cannot find a way to remove it
<robsta> (baz, which seemingly isn't supported)
<robsta> now there is a proper bzr one, so the old url is obsolete
<robsta> branch is https://launchpad.net/people/robsta/+branch/plagiat/main
<LarstiQ> robsta: the best thing to do would be to ask one of the launchpad admins, they should read the launchpad-users list
<LarstiQ> robsta: removing stuff from lp is not normally possible, so you're right you couldn't find it
<robsta> is there a support form or something?
<LarstiQ> that I do not know
<uws> launchpad is like the history of time
<Surak> uws: ?
<uws> it's append-only
<uws> and if you've done something wrong it will never be possible to change the past
<Surak> just like talking with my wife.
<bradb> That's often an accident. I don't think LP will always be that way.
<robsta> so admins don't hang around here?
<Surak> quick question: I saw a wrongly translated string on a package on dapper-daily-live from today. I went to rosetta, but there's no way to SEARCH for this string, or does it? If there is, can someone point it to me?
<LarstiQ> robsta: they do, but the mailing list is more of a guarantee
* robsta subscribing
<LarstiQ> Surak:  https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translate-specific-string
<kiko> yep
<kiko> translate-specific-string is da bomb
<LarstiQ> just pasting links from kiko mail ;)
<matsubara> Surak: bug 44
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Messages should be searchable." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<Surak> will this make the launchpad servers down to its knees?
<bradb> LP
<bradb> er
<bradb> LP's been on its knees before
<bradb> but it stood back up
<carlos> kiko: distrosourcepackage?
<kiko> carlos, yes, /distros/ubuntu/+source/foo 
<carlos> kiko: is that a concrete version of a package?
<kiko> carlos, versus /distros/ubutnu/dapper/+source/foo
<kiko> no
<kiko> it's a source package name + distribution
<robsta> LarstiQ: thx, bye
<carlos> kiko, matsubara: no, that makes no sense, unless you give me a way to represent three different versions of the same potemplate there
<kiko> carlos, okay, so we should just make the page go away.
<kiko> matsubara, what is the referer in that oops?
<matsubara> kiko: none, carlos url hacked it probably
<kiko> matsubara, oh -- it was carlos who triggered the oops? :)
<matsubara> kiko: yep. :)
<kiko> damned oopser
<Surak> well. while this happens, I will have to crawl for this string manually. seems interesting, as I'll review the whole package. The three first strings I peek are wrong :-)
<carlos> :-P
<matsubara> kiko: heh, anyway, I'll add a test in xx-notfound-traversals for that page and paste the diff to you. give 5 min turkish.
<kiko> Surak, I'm getting carlos to work on that as soon as he clicks off 
<carlos> kiko: search feature in Rosetta?
<carlos> people will love you :-P
<kiko> carlos, yeah, as soon as you land the infamous POMSGSETPAGE
<Surak> carlos: they will love you as soon as you work on it :-)
<carlos> kiko: I want to... but more urgents tasks come ... :-(
<kiko> carlos, let's finish the dapper import/export push -- then we will see.
<highvoltage> nighto, #launchpad
<M_I_X_A_S> hi
<M_I_X_A_S> so...
<carlos> M_I_X_A_S: hi
<M_I_X_A_S> ;] 
<M_I_X_A_S> how do yo do whit ubuntu?
<M_I_X_A_S> :] ] 
<Surak> night all.
<carlos> mixas: what do you mean?
<mixas> nothing
<mixas> :)
<mixas> i'm wvery bad speaking english
<mdke_> carlos, sup?
<carlos> mdke_: don't worry, I already solved my question, it was related with webpage_index template on kubuntu-doc
<mdke_> carlos, ok, that shouldn't be there. I think it got rejected already once, no?
<mdke_> ah, it's there now :-(
<mdke_> carlos, can you hide/remove it pls? it should have been rejected last time
<carlos> mdke_: oh, I accepted it as you said that everything else should be accepted...
<carlos> ok, let me hide it
<mdke_> thanks
<mdke_> i thought we dealt with it last time, maybe I forgot it
<Surak> ok, no search for now. Is there a way to change from 10 strings each time to 1000 or something like that??
<kiko> Surak, not yet, but soon -- I'm going to work with carlos on this
<carlos> Surak: yes, but manually
<carlos> kiko: we can do it now
<carlos> Surak: add the count=100 option to the URL
<carlos> Surak: the limit is 100 entries
<kiko> really? did I update your code to... oh, count?
<carlos> kiko: we implemented it with our own batch code
<carlos> long ago
<Surak> thanks carlos, this will speed up a lot my Quest fot The Broken String.
<carlos> Surak: if you download the .po file that would be faster
<carlos> download, edit with a local editor, look for the broken string, fix it and upload again
* bradb heads off, later all
<germanazo> hi
<germanazo> everybody
<Surak> hum, count does not work
<Surak> oh
<Surak> it does
<carlos> Surak: ;-)
<carlos> germanazo: hi
<robitaille> is there a way to close a Ubuntu support ticket?  (like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/716)  I can only find the reject option, not a way to close it.
<cprov> BjornT: ping
<kiko> robitaille, either reject or mark as answered.
<robitaille> kiko:  I don't see a way to mark it "answered".  Is it supposed to be in the left-hand side menu?
<matsubara> robitaille: currently, only the requester can close it.
<robitaille> matsubara:   ah...that explains
<matsubara> robitaille: you can't do that either. Only admins or the requester can mark it as answered
<kiko> in doubt, I reject. :)
<robitaille> I guess to triage them we'll have to reject them once they appear "solved"
<matsubara> kiko: but you're an admin! you have the power to do it appropriately.
<Surak> odd. The exported .po file fails in gtranslator. Will try with .mo.
<kiko> matsubara, carlos: what about +translate "expected string or buffer"?
<carlos> kiko: sorry, I don't get your question
<kiko> that crash we saw a few days back
<matsubara> carlos: bug 39879
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39879 in rosetta "Translation string is crashing replacer function" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39879
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> msgset_2446002	[u'', u''] 
<carlos> msgset_2446002_it_translation_0	[u'Configurare il sistema - Cambiare le impostazioni del sistema Ubuntu a seconda delle necessit\\xe0.', u'<emphasis role="bold">Configurare il sistema</emphasis> - Cambiare le impostazioni del sistema Ubuntu a seconda delle necessit\\xe0.'] 
<carlos> that's the only weird thing I see there...
<carlos> It should not be noted as a python list
<kiko> I think we saw a similar crash somewhere
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/40206 (Translation templates table is crashing in DistributionSourcePackage context) r=kiko (r3487: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> matsubara, salgado: I'm curious. why are people still filing error reports on broken links for tokens?
<kiko> s/error reports/tickets/
<salgado> kiko, old tokens, maybe?
<kiko> ah, could be.
<SteveA> we should ideally record that a token is old
<SteveA> rather than destroying it
<SteveA> so we can say "old token, dude"
<kiko> that's been done
<kiko> this is a token that is "old" in the sense that it is older than the latest rollout :)
<mdke_> any chance of including irc name in the search mechanism on the people page?
<mdke_> those poor souls who don't use the same LP username as irc nick can be hard to find
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> exact match, mdke_?
<mdke_> kiko, yes. Try "janimo" (LP nick = jani)
<kiko> argh, it requires a join
<mdke_> kiko, i can file a bug, just checking if it was desirable or not
<kiko> it's doable and shouldn't be a problem
* kiko thinks he's done it
<kiko> file a bug and assign to me AAR
<mdke_> ok
* mdke_ hugs
<mdke_> kiko, bug 40241
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40241 in launchpad "allow searching for people by irc name" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40241
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> confirm it
<lifeless> sounds like a feature request not a bug ;)
<mdke_> is there a difference?
<mdke_> confirmed
<lifeless> yes
<mdke_> lifeless, what's the difference?
#launchpad 2006-04-25
<Surak> is this a translation error or something with rosetta: the string "Hostname:" was translated as NomedaMquina:\r\n
<Surak> Nomedemquina:\r\n
<Surak> #-#-#-#-#pt_BR.po(liveinstaller)#-#-#-#-#\r\n
<Surak> Nomedocomputador:
<Surak> this way, with four lines
<kiko-office> it's odd
<Surak> indeed.
<kiko-office> do you at least see the 4 lines in a textarea?
<Surak> kiko: i exported the "debian-installer" to a .mo and I'm using granslator
<kiko-office> ah I see
<kiko-office> does rosetta display the same string?
<Surak> I don't know, I can't search ;-)
<Surak> the string numbers in granslator and rosetta doesn't match
<carlos> Surak: that's part of the msgmerge output
<carlos> Surak: and comes from outside Rosetta
<carlos> it means it found two different translations for the same msgid
<Surak> carlos: where does it come from?
<Surak> oh
<carlos> so you need to fix it and choose the one that fits better
<Surak> oh, ok. does rosetta manages this if I don't do anything?
<carlos> no, Rosetta will leave that string as fuzzy
<carlos> until someone fixes it
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you !
<Surak> bye!
<Surak> hum. Lauchpad exports .po and .mo files, but gtranslator accepts only .mo files. Now, rosetta accepts only .po files tu upload back. what sould I do?
<mdke> gtranslator only accepts .mo files? are you sure?!?
<Surak> mdke: no, I'm not sure, but the exported .po files from rosetta fails to load on gtranslator
<mdke> lemme try
<mdke> I was under the impression that po and mo files are the same, but with different names. Guess not
<Surak> I now have translated more than 600 strings and I have this .mo. now.
<Surak> I know how to convert from .po to .mo, but not the reverse.
<mdke> po files open ok in gtranslator, I just gave it a try
<Surak> mdke: it must be this particular exported file. 
<mdke> could be
<Surak> I tried three times on breezy's gtranslator.
<Surak> this is debian-installer translation to pt_BR. 
<mdke> you will have to file a bug on either rosetta or gtranslator I suppose
<Surak> mdke: yes, but I still don't know what to do with all those strings :-)
<mdke> Surak, you'll have to copy them to a po file, I suppose.
<Surak> That's why I'm here. I don't know how I do this.
<mdke> copy/paste?
<mdke> I don't think there is a quick way to do it
<mdke> but you could ask in a l10n/gettext channel, someone might know how to do it
<Surak> copy and paste those 600+ strings would be freaky.
<mdke> Surak, better than losing them though
<Surak> yes,
<Surak> perhaps I can leave a junior worker doing this :-)
<Surak> well, I'll go home now.
<Surak> I can try this tomorrow. Thanks for your attention.
<mdke> good luck!
<Surak> Mdke: duh me. If you save it with the extension .po, it will hadle this correctly, as gimp does.
<mdke> good
<Surak> thanks, and good night, whatever your timezone is :-)
<wasabi__> So... LP is kinda odd... It's like a big object-ish wiki it looks like
<mruiz> hello
<mruiz> someone can help me? days ago I reported a Gaim bug, but close it. Where I can find it? (in LP don't appear)
<mruiz> hello! How I can delete a bug attachment?
<mruiz> I did a mistake (upload another image) when reported a bug ;-)
<mruiz> someone can help me? :-(
<SteveA> morning
<mpt> SteveA, wow, you were serious about getting up earlier
<SteveA> mpt: woke up at about 6am, saw that the sun was about to rise over the hills to the east, and decided to stay up
<stub> mpt: Is it known that Malone comments and descriptions are having whitespace munched again?
<lifeless> stub: going to be around for a bit? thinking of a bzr upgrade to vostok & balleny.
<stub> lifeless: I was going to grab some lunch and then I'm around for the rest of the day.
<lifeless> SteveA: I'd like to upgrade bzr on vostok. this should not distrupt launchpad, but will let us start testing knits.
<lifeless> stub: well, I don't need you for it, but wanted to coordinate
<stub> lifeless: ok
<stub> I need to do some cherry picks a bit later
<lifeless> stub: I'll drop a new bzr & bzrtools into launchpad, check tests pass, and if they do update the production branch ?
<SteveA> lifeless: what does vostok do?
<lifeless> SteveA: sftp supermirror
<stub> lifeless: The Launchpad app servers don't use bzrlib afaik, so sure. Update production/launchpad on balleny and push it to vostok.
<lifeless> stub: the branch-scanner does.
<stub> That is being done by the appservers? In real time?
<lifeless> stub: not appservers no. its a cron job on gangotri
<stub> Ahh. Ok.
<stub> Should be fine. I'll push it later today to gangotri and gandwana with the cherry picks. Once you are done with vostok.
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> mpt: ping
* SteveA goes out for a walk
<carlos> morning
<mpt> SteveA, pong
* carlos needs to go to the bank now, will be back in an hour or so...
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> mpt: pong
<mpt> BjornT, bug 39142 points out that we have "(Required)" next to checkboxes, which makes no sense
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39142 in launchpad "Attachments: Why is the "patch" field "required"?" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39142
<mpt> BjornT, perhaps that should be fixed in Zope?
<sivang> morning all
<mpt> hi sivang, how's hacking?
<sivang> mpt: fine :) I mostly followed your design btw, hope that it would look sane, you can branch and see for youself.
* sivang takes this to PM as this is offtopic here
<BjornT> mpt: it's not easy to fix it in zope. in zope, having required on a checkbox does make a difference, so we can't simply remove that functionality. i think the way to solve this is when we render the widget, which will be solved with FormLayout.
<BjornT> (with 'having required on a checkbox' i meant on an implementation level, displaying it doesn't make any sense)
<mpt> BjornT, ok, I'll add it to that spec
<mpt> oh, it already is in the spec
<BjornT> mpt: btw, when removing bug watches, do you see any problem with removing the actual bugtask the bug watch is attached to?
<mpt> BjornT, no, that seems fine
<mpt> but I haven't replied to your message about a good design for that, because I haven't been able to think of one :-)
<BjornT> well, i was mostly concerned about the design if we decided to keep the bugtask after the bug watch had been deleted. although a better design for removing a bug watch would be good :) for now i'm going to put the functionality in there with the design you suggested in some bug, then we can tweak it later.
<stub> lifeless: pqm html quoting bug visible now on pqm.launchpad.net
<lifeless> I dont see it
<lifeless> if you see a bug, file a bug on pqm ;0
* BjornT heads out for a while
<SteveA> mpt_: pongpong
<mpt_> SteveA, pongping
<mpt_> SteveA, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DevelopmentMeeting20060413
<SteveA> cool, thanks
<mpt_> SteveA, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda also updated
<SteveA> thanks!
<mpt_> and I suck for doing neither of those earlier
* BjornT -> lunch
<stub> lifeless: You still doing pqm stuff on Balleny? Jobs seem to be going through, but no commits being made on balleny and no emails going out to arch-commits or me
<mpt> Can someone remind me what a distribution's members team is useful for?
<lifeless> stub: no, I'm not. are people recieving errors ?
<stub> I suspect it serves no purpose but to 'bless' a particular team as 'official'. But I'm not sure
<stub> lifeless: Hmm.... maybe it is just my merge failing and the failure message is not getting through...
<lifeless> stub: looks like its working correctly to me.
<lifeless> bzr commits are working fine.
<lifeless> and I've recieved no tracebacks in my mailbox - so pqm has not been crashing.
<lifeless> stub: the key things are : the merge is occuring, make check is running.
<stub> yer - looks like some page tests are broken on that branch for some unknown reason. No idea why messages aren't reaching me.
<SteveA> mpt: for ubuntu, it is the team where all members must have a current valid CoC, and have been approved by the CC as members.  they can vote on stuff.
<mpt> ah, the voters
<mpt> Ok, I'll put that in interfaces/distribution.py
<mpt> because description=+("The distribution's members team.") is a bit anti-helpful
<SteveA> i do not know whether all distros will do voting like this
<SteveA> or attach the same meaning to "members" as ubuntu does
<SteveA> we can assume that other distros will operate in the same way, at least for now
<mpt> Well if Launchpad doesn't treat it specially, maybe it shouldn't be there
<SteveA> for ubuntu, launchpad does treat it specially
<SteveA> for other distros, i think it is no more special than "these are the members of the distribution"
<SteveA> and the semantic of "members of the distribution" is defined outside the scope of launchpad
<lifeless> stub: I'm starting a background conversion of launchpad to knits on balleny. it is so that we have the data prepped for whever we do convert.
<lifeless> stub: it won't affect pqm except to give it a little cpu contention
<lifeless> stub: please don't kill the process though.
<carlos> hi
<carlos> I'm back
<ddaa> hello
<ddaa> I'm back too
<matsubara> good morning!
<SteveA> almost meeting time
<cprov> morning, guys
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<SteveA> who is here today?
<bradb> me
<BjornT> i'm here
<mpt> me
<cprov> me
<ddaa> me
<matsubara> me
<carlos> me
<salgado> me
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> kiko is traveling to FISL
<SteveA> is spiv around?
<SteveA> maybe he's on vacation.  i can't remember
<SteveA> stub: ?
<lifeless> aye aye
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<carlos> SteveA: spiv is on holidays until 25th
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week?
<SteveA> thanks carlos
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : PQM busy DO NOT KILL | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 27 April, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> activity reports?
<lifeless> SteveA: kill the PQM bit there please
<SteveA> i sent tuesday's, but not wednesdays
<lifeless> SteveA: its stale now
<carlos> I'm up to date
<lifeless> up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 27 April, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> up to date
<matsubara> i'm up to date
<bradb> up to date
<ddaa> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA> there are a few of these
<cprov> not up, will send them after meeting 
<SteveA>  * '''matsubara''' to merge person validation fix for advanced bug search
<SteveA>  * '''matsubara''' to report bugs on other exceptions
<matsubara> SteveA: merged 
<matsubara> and reported
<SteveA>  * '''BjornT''' to make it possible for anyone to close a support request
<SteveA>  * '''mpt''' to remove support request links from the error page
<SteveA>  * '''mpt''' to do the bazaar-ui review for ddaa
<ddaa> bazaar-ui review done, need to act on it
<BjornT> SteveA: not done, didn't know it should be done before the next meeting
<mpt> I've done the bazaar-ui review, but not the link removal. I'll do the latter once I've finished reviewing Mark's mega-landing.
<SteveA> BjornT: not necessarily to be done for the next meeting
<SteveA> but it means we're specifcally tracking its status in these meetings
<SteveA>  * '''jamesh''' to land pygpgme branch
<SteveA>  * '''jamesh''' to give feedback to ddaa
<lifeless> first is done
<SteveA>  * '''stub''' to report a bug on increasing the # of retries attempted
<SteveA>  * '''stub''' to discuss making Retry exceptions more informative, on the PostgreSQL mailing lists
* SteveA tried calling stub's mobile
<jamesh> I talked with ddaa last week before easter
<lifeless> was already done when that meeting started
<ddaa> phoned jamesh thursday, will phone again as soon as I get through the mail backlog and find a convenient time.
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<matsubara> Top exception is #40169 which is fixed. I mailed stub to cherrypick it.
<matsubara> We're still seeing lots of sessiondata_key and Retry exceptions which stub is taking care of.
<SteveA> bug 41069
<matsubara> TraversalError in +potlist is #40206 which is already fixed too.
<matsubara> We have a new UnicodeEncodeError in a +spec page and a possible regression in advanced bug search form, I'll investigate both today.
<matsubara> We had 0 Soft TimeOut in the last report and the TimeOuts are pretty low too.
<SteveA> bug 40169
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40169 in soyuz "Builds inserted by gina doesn't have a buildqueue_record" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40169
<SteveA> great
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<mpt> There was a bug preventing timeouts from triggering, wasn't there stub?
<SteveA> there was a bug
<SteveA> bjorn fixed it
<mpt> cool
<ddaa> learn how to skew stats :)
<BjornT> matsubara: the UnicodeEncodeError is a bug in zope, i'll file a bug about it later.
<matsubara> BjornT: all right, thanks
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA> no sign of stub :-(
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<jamesh> matsubara: the encode to latin1 bugs seem to be Accept-Encoding related
<BjornT> jamesh: it is, zope chooses the wrong encoding
* SteveA does a countdown for keep, bag, change
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
* ddaa cannot think of something to complain about today
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> this is truely a short meeting
<SteveA> i'll ask stub to send his production / staging stuff to the list, when he turns up
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> <kiko> DONE: crash and performance fixes, reviews, management as usual
<SteveA> <kiko> TODO: staging QA process with matsubara, feature planning for LP 1.0
<SteveA> <kiko> BLOCKED: jamesh doesn't update the error report script to not include NotFoundError in the 404 list, stub needs to tell me where staging oopses are being stored
<carlos> DONE: KDE and other imports. All .pot files are approved now. Bugs #2529, #32610, #38984, ubuntu-docs/kubuntu-docs fixes, added plural forms information for Dzongkha and Berber, new Debian installer upload (This is my work for the last two weeks as I didn't attend last meeting).
<carlos> TODO: Approve the remaining .po files now that .pot ones are approved, fix all translations domains so we can use Rosetta directly for language packs without mixing it with buildd output, #4646 and merge my POMsgSetPage branch that it starts smelling a lot...
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: bug fixes. reviews
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32610 in openoffice.org "all untranslated messages imported from OOo are marked as translated" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32610
<BjornT> TODO: Make it possible to delete bug watches. email notifications for bug watch changes. reviews.
<bradb> DONE: Easter. Put bugtask dates up for review. Put
<bradb> remove-bp-from-bugtask-status-page up for review. Bugmail.
<bradb> TODO: Land those branches. IBug.last_updated.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38984 in rosetta "Boxes for translated strings is "hiding" content, wich makes wrongly translated strings." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38984
<ddaa> DONE: leave, bzrtools fix, branch forms improvements, phone jamesh
<ddaa> TODO: review and merge backlog, cscvs/bzr-native, phone jamesh more
<ddaa> BLOCKED: sourcecode merge fixes (spiv)
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Easter, menu deAquafication, started reviewing and fixing r3472
<mpt> TODO: Finish r3472 review, Rosetta bug fixes, other bug fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: merged advanced bug search validation, fixed oops bugs
<matsubara> TODO: fix more oops bugs and investigate a regression in advanced bug search validation. bug triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: easter, code review, fix up RevisionNumber interface bug that broke bzrsync's uncommit feature.
<jamesh> TODO: code review, importd stuff (discuss with ddaa)
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> DONE: reviews, review team foo, bzr for-dapper preparation.
<lifeless> TODO: zope 3.2 testing examination, 
<lifeless> BLOCKED: Nada
<SteveA> DONE: email, management stuff
<SteveA> TODO: menu fixes, new menus, crowd control
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: re-implemented ftpmaster/change-override scripts, other fixes in soyuz & dak-tools
<cprov> TODO: dapper+1 tests for soyuz infrastructure in mawson (dogfood)
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<mpt> TODO ALSO: land MaloneSimplifications
<lifeless> SteveA: you have reviews to do too :)
<SteveA> jamesh: what can you say about kiko being blocked?
<SteveA> lifeless: noted
<salgado> DONE: Merged my fix for the logintokens-being-deleted issue, fixed some bugs on python-codespeak-lib, code review and some work on ShipItForDapper
<salgado> TODO: Add lots of pagetests for ShipItForDapper (doctest coverage is reasonable, already), merge my quickfixes branch, code review.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> ddaa: you're blocked on spiv?  yet he is on vacation.
<jamesh> SteveA: I've updated the script today.  I'll change my cron job to point at the copy of the script in rocketfuel-built, which should allow anyone to fix bugs
<SteveA> jamesh: please reply to kiko's email to tell him so
<stub> I was asleep, and wife on the phone so she didn't takes the calls. Sorry.
<ddaa> SteveA: when I left, it was still impossible to merge to cscvs because of various breakage in sourcecode trees
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> hi stub 
<cprov> SteveA: I wonder if we can have a short talk about the zope security system improvement mark has pointed some time ago. anytime today ?
<ddaa> that's basically blocking the cscvs work, but I'm busy with some merge and review backlog anyway.
<SteveA> ddaa: do you need anything done about this right away, or can it wait until spiv returns from vac?
<lifeless> SteveA: the sourcecode/ stuff is the fallout from you asking me to disable tests running in there. We're nearly finished making it all copacetic again after your approval to do so.
<SteveA> cprov: sure, i want to look at the security system again after i land crowdcontrol
<ddaa> And if I start to be really blocked, I can just postpone merged to RF, just make a personal trunk.
<SteveA> "copacetic" ?
<ddaa> SteveA: so, can probably cope w/o emergency measures.
<SteveA> stub: do you have three sentences?
<cprov> SteveA: perfect, It might be convenient to consider that issue them, you ping me or I ping you ?
<SteveA> also, can you answer kiko's blocked item about staging oops logs?
<lifeless> http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/copacetic
<cprov> s\them\then
<SteveA> cprov: we should talk next week
<SteveA> lifeless: is this SFW?
<lifeless> SWF ?
<mpt> Safe For Work?
<ddaa> it's extant terminology
<SteveA> stub: also, a staging / production report
<cprov> SteveA: okay, thanks, just don't forget, he will blame me :(
<lifeless> SteveA: yes. its less offensive than porn.
<stub> DONE: PostgreSQL session update
<stub> TODO: Fix mistery failing page tests and land PostgreSQL session fixes. Searching
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<lifeless> although good porn is clearly copacetic.
<stub> kiko: configs/staging/launchpad.conf specifies where the oops logs go
<mpt> lifeless, but is it cromulent?
<SteveA> i was sure copacetic would be cromulent too
<SteveA> but apparently not
<ddaa> does that qualify as copacetic? http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/Image:Ubporn.jpg
<SteveA> ddaa: that qualifies as NSFW
* mpt rips his eyeballs out
<lifeless> thank god I did not follow the french link
<SteveA> and seeing as we're at work, in a work meeting
* ddaa tries his best to look embarassed
<SteveA> i'll ask for that to be excised from the logs that mpt lovingly prepares
<lifeless> SteveA: thats 120 hours a week man.
<SteveA> mpt: thanks for doing the meeting summary, btw
<SteveA> would you do it again?
<mpt> Me again? ok
<mpt> So that's your answer, lifeless: I'm not the new SteveA, I'm the new daf.
<SteveA> i liked your use of emboldened text
<mpt> OOPS I'll Do It Again
<SteveA> stub: staging / production ?
<stub> The usual. Cherry picks will me made to the production app servers in the next few hours.
<stub> Nothing to report on staging.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> any other business for this meeting?
<stub> There was a production rollout on Tuesday as Mark wanted some of his stuff to land, so we are running Zope 3.2 in production earlier than we thought.
<BjornT> SteveA: jumping back to sysadmin request, could you push for rt #6081 being resolved soon? code in production needs that on resolved for debbugs watches to be synced
<SteveA> BjornT: okay.  although i gather sysadmin resources are rather tied up until after the dapper beta
<SteveA> can it wait until then?
<carlos> stub: I'm resolving some merge conflicts and will request another cherrypick to solve a security problem, but it can wait until Tuesday as it's not too critical. I just want to be sure that it will be added to production with next Tuesday rollout (or before)
<BjornT> yeah i guess so.
<stub> carlos: Ok. ta.
<SteveA> any other other business?
<SteveA> countdown of doom...
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> end of meeting
<SteveA> thanks folks.
<SteveA> don't forget to use the specs system where appropriate, btw
<SteveA> and don't forget to do the 360 stuff soon
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm pulling rocketfuel into my repo, it's taking forever without visible progress (no spinner motion), did anything out of the ordinary happen to bzr.dev and/or rocketfuel during the week-end?
<ddaa> cpu load is maxxed out
<mpt> More granular progress feedback needed, perhaps
<BjornT> ddaa: fwiw, for me it took 9 hours to pull rf into my repo
<ddaa> I think it was usually faster
<ddaa> BjornT: I'm pulling from a rsynced rocketfuel-built
<ddaa> multi-hours pulls is completely uncharacteristic
<BjornT> ddaa: me too, but it needs to do some major reconciling. it is expected, lifeless will probably tell you the details
<ddaa> and quite harmful to productivity, since commits cannot happen in the meantime
* carlos -> lunch
<stub> Creating a fresh branch from rocketfuel-build, and merging your work into it, is much much faster.
<stub> I think I'm coming down with something :-(
<BjornT> well, pull rf  during the night while i was asleep, so creating a new repository would probably have taken longer actual work time.
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<salgado> stub, do you have access to see why pqm is dropping my requests and not sending me a failure message?
<salgado> (usually it happens when an exception is not caught, and lifeless have them logged somewhere, I think)
<stub> salgado: You too? I wasn't getting failures either :-P
<stub> salgado: Will it have been the latest job request?
<salgado> hmmm. I don't know.
<salgado> did something go wrong with the last request?
<stub> salgado: i have no way of telling one log from another.
<stub> Hmm... a few empty logs :-(
* ddaa fears
<ddaa> 666 unread bugspam
<MenZa> Hmm, bug in Rosetta -- I suppose it's reported though: I'm just browsing, editing the Danish translation for Ubuntu Dapper, and it says "You are not an official translator at the top [...] " -- the only problem is that it displays the little orange box twice.
<ddaa> stub: gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000 won't reply to GET /supermirror-pull-list.txt
<ddaa> that breaks the branch puller
<ddaa> any idea what's up?
<ddaa> according to logs, it has been broken at least since Tueday 1300 UTC
<stub> nope
* ddaa smells need for an emergency rollout of something
<stub> Sounds like it stopped working with Zope 3.2
<ddaa> it's trying to access a page on a private service that's only availaible within the DC
<ddaa> layer="canonical.launchpad.layers.InternalHTTPLayer"
<ddaa> telnet to gangotri:9000 connects, but the connection gets closed just after sending the get request
<ddaa> <server>
<ddaa>   type InternalHTTP
<ddaa>   address 9000
<ddaa> </server>
<ddaa> stub: do you think that would be something that would break with zope 3.2?
<ddaa> (that's in production1/launchpad.conf)
<ddaa> heya again stub
<ddaa> my last msg was "(that's in production1/launchpad.conf)", did you get it?
<stub> I don't see why that would change. There is something listening on port 9000
<stub> It just isn't responding to HTTP commands
<ddaa> okay, I'll try doing some local tests, need to work around bzr pull breakage first :(
<stub> I'm not going to be able to do the cherry picks tonight - looks like the merge is going to take some time due to the bzr borkage. I'll need to leave it running over night.
<ddaa> provided I can fix the problem soon enough...
<ddaa> I'll keep you posted.
<stub> ddaa: I've got some tracebacks. SteveA would be the best person to have a look.
<ddaa> stub: care to paste them, for my tranquility of mind?
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1uX88J.html
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I have a good guess where the __call__ comes from
<ddaa>         class="canonical.launchpad.browser.BranchPullListing"
<ddaa>         attribute="__call__"
<carlos> wow, the merge from rocketfuel is taking more than two hours already...
<stub> carlos: It took 10 hours to do the work on balleny, which is a grunty AMD64
<carlos> WTF?
<carlos> stub: hmm I guess that the security cherry pick will be done then on Tuesday....
<ddaa> carlos: see recent msg from lifeless on the launchpad@ mailing list
<carlos> oh, so rocketfuel was 'infected' already?
<ddaa> bad interaction of weave format with transition to shared repos and old branches with ghosts
<carlos> I thought it was only a problem with PQM ...
<stub> carlos: You can create a fresh branch and merge your work into that - it is a lot faster.
<carlos> and I will need to do it for all my current branches?....
<carlos> that will make me lose the history... not a big deal, but....
<stub> Your history will still be there
<stub> oic
<carlos> oh
<carlos> so merge from rocketfuel into my branch is slow
<carlos> but merge from my branch into a rocketfuel copy, that would be faster?
<carlos> I thought you mean to apply the diff 
* carlos tries it
* ddaa goes bling trying to unravel zope calls
<ddaa> cannot make head or tail of this traceback, falling back to fixing my repo and doing local tests
<stub> carlos: Yes. Push will take a while, but it should still be much faster than waiting on the merge.
<carlos> ok, the push 'problem' is not a problem ...
<carlos> wow, that was faster....
<carlos> stub: thanks!!
<ddaa> grahh
<ddaa> knit is now default in bzr.dev and cannot create a weave repo anymore
<SteveA> ddaa: 
<SteveA> ddaa: did you want me to look into that wsgi-publisher-related TB?
<ddaa> SteveA: that would be nice
<SteveA> can you tell me what caused it?
<SteveA> or what the circumstances you found it in
<ddaa> SteveA: the problem is that branch-pull-listing.txt does not give any output at all (not even http header, connection just get closeds after receiving the get request)
<ddaa> the corresponding zcml is at the top of branch.zcml
<ddaa> I suspect that the attribute="__call__" might be related
<ddaa> currently, nothing new gets published on bazaar.launchpad.net because of that breakage (not even sftp branches), so that's pretty critical.
<SteveA> ddaa: for how long are you going to be around today?  i'd like to look into it, but i have a commitment to write a doc for a contractor first
<ddaa> long enough, might get out soon to get some food, but SO just got the fuck out until tomorrow
<ddaa> so I'll be around late (started working late)
<ddaa> and undisturbed, too
* ddaa gets out for food
* bradb & # lunch
<ddaa> fg ddaa
<ddaa> cool, was able to reproduce breakage locally :)
<ddaa> apparently, not pagetested
<ddaa> mh... not trivial to pagetest, either :(
<ddaa> got it!
<ddaa> SteveA: lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/servers.py:347
<SteveA> ddaa: i see
<SteveA> i guess the contract of __call__ changed
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> patching on it right now
<SteveA> cool
<ddaa> trivial obvious patch fixes it
<SteveA> nice find
<ddaa> not sure how to add a pagetest-sort of check for that page
<ddaa> I guess I could just use urllib in a regular unittest ftest
<bigredradio> siretart: Have a second?
<siretart> bigredradio: get cracking
<bigredradio> In reference to Bug #38409, how did you come up with the solution? I am trying to understand the reasons for the failure
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38409 in Debian "creation of snapshots fails unpredictably" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38409
<siretart> bigredradio: #ubuntu-devel might be a better channel
<siretart> bigredradio: both udev and lvm2 seem to try to create the same inode. the patch to the udev rules make udev stop that
<bigredradio> siretart: Thanks so much. That makes sense.
<ddaa> SteveA: any clue how I could effectively pagetest InternalHTTPLayer?
<SteveA> ddaa: yes, but it's all disgusting hackery
<ddaa> well, that's zope...
<ddaa> and I know you have a secret love for disgusting hackery, you pervert!
<ddaa> SteveA: waiting for you to give me the hint, so I can commit the fix with a test.
<SteveA> there is no easy way to pagetest it
<SteveA> not without doing some extra stuff with the pagetesting infrastructure
<ddaa> that's what I figured out so far
<SteveA> i'm hoping the internal http layer can go away
<SteveA> now that we're using the internal xmlrpc server jamesh has been working on
<ddaa> It certainly, can. I think we should be using the authserver for that.
<ddaa> or whatever jamesh has been working on, tell me more
<SteveA> it is the authserver
<SteveA> which we'll rebrand as the "internal xmlrpc server"
<ddaa> okay, so we're in sync
<SteveA> so i say, don't worry about a test for this
<SteveA> and add a nice XXX and bug saying it will go away
<ddaa> suggest I get the fix comitted and cherrypicking w/o test, then file a bug about cleaning that up
<ddaa> :)
<SteveA> good
* ddaa goes to do some blasting while the caffeine overdose wears off
<carlos> see you later
* carlos -> out
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=salgado]  Create new POFiles with owners that have rights to translate it. We use Rosetta experts team as owners by default. Fixes the security bug #2529 (r3488: Carlos Perello Marin)
<salgado> carlos, around?
<elmo> lifeless: ping?
<rcaskey_> why does https://wiki.canonical.com/LaunchpadLoginService prompt for credentials?
<ddaa> because that wiki is private
<rcaskey_> oh
<ddaa> wiki.launchpad.net is public though
<rcaskey_> dummy me didn't notice the wiki.launchpad.canonical.com -> wiki.canonical.com change ;)
<ddaa> Anyway, you are really not interested in pay and leave procedures :)
<rcaskey_> I was wondering wheather LaunchpadLoginService had some nitty gritty details about possible plans for exposing an identity service ala krb or openid ;)
<ddaa> I think stub would know anything about the current state of this sort of things
<ddaa> but he's asleep right now
<C31L> Hi everyone
<C31L> Someone knows when it'll be able the request for ubuntu 5.10 or 6 ?
<mdke> C31L, you can request cds at http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<C31L> mdke , in these pages says "we're unable to take your request"
<mdke> C31L, does it give a reason?
<C31L> Says "come back in the first weeks of May"
<mdke> C31L, right, you can't order CDs for the next version of Ubuntu yet. Only the current version
<salgado> C31L, that's for Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake). it hasn't been released yet, so we don't have CDs to ship
<C31L> salgado , :O thats right hehe...
<C31L> 1 question
<C31L> Could be approved 1 request of 300 cds?
<mdke> C31L, it is unlikely, unless you have a good reason.
<mdke> C31L, read http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607 for more information
<C31L> There are in my school over 1200 students interested in test Ubuntu
<C31L> mdke , how many time could take to know if my request its approved?
<salgado> C31L, it's probably easier if you tell them about https://shipit.ubuntu.com and the ones that are really interested can go there and ask some
<mdke> C31L, I don't know.
<C31L> Mmmmmm
<salgado> C31L, someone will send you an email in a few days
<lifeless> elmo: hi
<elmo> lifeless: fyi, balleny is thrashing
<lifeless> elmo: yes
<lifeless> elmo: its also getting host key validation errors 
<lifeless> elmo: I know about the former, do you know about the latter ?
<elmo> hmm, to/with what?
<lifeless> I would expect chinstrap
<elmo> blink - I know nothing about that
<lifeless> let me forward you the backtrace
<lifeless> done
<ddaa> hey lifeless
<elmo> lifeless: does balleny need more memory, or is this a temporary  thing?
<lifeless> elmo: temporary
<lifeless> elmo: its the first knit conversion
<ddaa> lifeless: when is the time to go all knits with launchpad?
<lifeless> which is the worst case conversion
<elmo> lifeless: ok
<lifeless> elmo: after this we'll be onto incremental conversions which use less data
<lifeless> I didn't expect this to be quite so bad TBH
<lifeless> ddaa: its going to be traumatic if its not done carefully. So 'not yet'.
<lifeless> ddaa: I'm going to pre-convert a bunch of branches, then get estimates on incremental conversion of branches, so we can plan.
<lifeless> elmo: its possible the conversion has died in the ass. I'll keep an eye on it 
<elmo> lifeless: I've no idea what the host key verification stuff is about - there's been no change on chinstrap, like, ever to the host key
<lifeless> elmo: weird.
<lifeless> elmo: could be someone giving it a random sftp url somewhere else, which will prompt for host key normally
<lifeless> in which case I'm happy with the error :)
<elmo> might be nice to get it to print out what hostkey it couldn't verify before raising the exception tho?
<lifeless> yeh. I'll raise that with the paramiko author
<carlos> salgado: hi
<salgado> carlos, nm, I was going to ask you a question about your pqm's request. but it's still on pqm's page, so I've already seen what I wanted
<carlos> ok
<jordi> carlos: we have a Maltese plural form request
<carlos> jordi: where?
<jordi> rosetta-users, just moderated
<jordi> nplurals = 4
<jordi> expression = n==1?0 :
<jordi> ( n==0 || ((n%100) >=2 && (n%100) <= 10) ) ? 1 :
<jordi> ( (n%100) >=11 && (n%100) <= 19 ) ? 2 : 3
<jordi> wow, that's quite cool
<jordi> mdke: hey
<jordi> mdke: I just gave you some Catalan goodness for firefox
<jordi> mdke: I just npoticed a mistake: "eines de programa" should be "eines de programari". Can you add that fix?
<mdke> jordi, certainly.
<jordi> great, thanks!
<mdke> thank _you_
<carlos> jordi: ok, I will prepare the patch tomorrow, I need to go to sleep now, I'm too tired... I just came back to shutdown the laptop...
<mdz> This is your wiki name in the Ubuntu wiki. You cannot remove it because without it you won't be able to login there.
<mdz> is this still true?
<mdz> I suppose so; even though we login to the wiki by email address, I guess it needs something
<salgado> mdz, last time I heard this was because of a moin limitation.
<salgado> need to check with spiv to be sure
<jordi> carlos: ok
<jordi> sleep well mate
<carlos> jordi: thank you
<mdke> night
#launchpad 2006-04-26
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix InternalHTTPLayer (unbreaks supermirror-pull-list.txt) (r1812: David Allouche)
<Seveas> doesn't basic authentication work anymore?
<lifeless> ddaa: you are seeing the canonical revision history now
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<stub> lifeless: So why did David's patch land with a rev no a few thousand less than expected, and should I be scared since he needs it cherry picked into production?
<lifeless> stub: bzr normalises the revision history now.
<lifeless> stub: let me check
<lifeless> stub: looks ok so far
<lifeless> checking the way-old-stuff now
<stub> Ok. So it is safe for people to merge as normal as long as they use new-revnos where necessary.
<stub> Is the history normalization a one off, or will the numbers continue to change on occasion?
<lifeless> at the moment it happens during push and pull.
<lifeless> revno: 1 looks correct.
<lifeless> it will probably nbounce around a bit when we merge in all the history
<stub> This change will make documenting cherry picks difficult - saying 'Merge r666 from foo' is no longer useful. A unique, unchanging id might be necessary to support the workflow (?).
<stub> Although 'Merge stuart.bishop@canonical.com-DEADBEEF123412349876' would be a bit sucky ;)
<stub> And hopefully revnos won't change between a cherry pick request being requested and being done (or for that matter, between me entering a merge command and the merge actually starting)
<stub> Heh.... don't push bound branches ;)
<stub> 11:57:56~/src/dropbear $ bzr commit
<stub> bzr: ERROR: Cannot commit to branch BzrBranch5(u'/home/stub/src/dropbear/'). It is bound to BzrBranch5('sftp://goanna/home/z/zen/archives/dns/dropbear/'), which is bound to sftp://goanna/home/z/zen/archives/dns/dropbear/.
* mpt falls into the nine-hour-merge pit for the first time
<stub> mpt: Create a fresh branch from rocketfuel-built/launchpad and merge your changes into that. It is a lot faster than the other way around if you won't need to revert individual commits from before.
<stub> bug 40486
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40486 in bzr "normalizing history causes cherry picking workflow problems" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40486
<lifeless> stub: log --show-ids
<lifeless> stub: you rsync pushed didn't you.
<stub> The bound branch? Yes. I'll add that to the bug report.
<lifeless> ah, I know why the history has jumped around
<lifeless> the parent-ids are not ordered properly for some revisions
<lifeless> I'll figure it out, then they will stabilise again
<lifeless> stub: revids have never been useful : bzr supports 'uncommit'
<jamesh> mpt: "pull --overwrite" into a new rocketfuel branch should also avoid the reconcile
<lifeless> jamesh: nope
<jamesh> lifeless: oh?
<lifeless> pull --overwrite will still reconcile
<stub> Yes. I'm not sure of the best solution, but it needs to be thought about when bzr wants to support cherry picking properly
<jamesh> lifeless: I thought merge and pull pulled new information into the repository in essentially the same way
<lifeless> jamesh: they do
<lifeless> jamesh: thats why pull --overwrite will do a reconcile
<stub> uncommit you are shooting yourself in the foot. revnos changing for reasons not your fault could be thought of as bzr shooting you in the foot ;)
* stub tries to find where carlos' patch r3488 has ended up ;)
<jamesh> lifeless: stub was suggesting creating a new branch from rocketfuel-built and then merging into that.  I was suggesting creating a new branch from rocketfuel-built and then using "pull --overwrite" to pull data into it
<jamesh> lifeless: I'd expect either both to be fast or both to be slow
<lifeless> jamesh: both the suggested merge and pull will trigger a reconcile or possibly even global reweaving
<lifeless> because the databases are inconsistent with each other
<jamesh> okay
<stub> The merge approach worked for myself and carlos, saving a day or threes merge time
<jamesh> I guess the reconcile is quicker in one direction than the other
<stub> lifeless: Something else is odd. I've got a cherry pick request for r1812 from ddaa, but it doesn't exist in rocketfuel/launchpad/devel on balleny
<stub> (unless the log output is broken)
<stub> lifeless: Emails were sent out about that rev
<lifeless> stub: yes I'm looking into the issue
<lifeless> fwiw
<stub> ok. I'll grab some lunch. Worst case I'll get ddaa to give me a diff when he is online.
<lifeless> hmm, not sure where his commit hath gone.
<stub> pqm is still busy doing stuff
<stub> webui says it is still dealing with ddaa's patch
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> indeed it is
<lifeless> lets see
<stub> 1.6gb resident.... regression?
<lifeless> nope, thats the knit conversion
<lifeless> needs some tuning
<lifeless> 30129 is pqm
<stub> We can do it on carbon if ram is a problem ;)
<lifeless> whats carbon ?
<stub> jubany's sister
<stub> 32GB ram
<stub> Although I think elmo has stolen it for the beta release
<lifeless> nice
<lifeless> test database server?
<stub> (hell - we could use jubany. I havn't seen it go about 10% CPU yet)
<stub> lifeless: I want to set it up as a replica. I'll be testing with staging first.
<lifeless> ah, f'course
<stub> heh... emperor is idle :)
<stub> New pqm box?
<lifeless> nah, overkill. want that for playing quake on 
<stub> (actually... probably slower due to slower cpus...)
<lifeless> ah, fckin, bzr had a read lock on the launchpad branch. hang on
<lifeless> dang 
<lifeless> I killed the wrong process. ddaa's patch needs to go through again
<stub> sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/david/launchpad//smallfixes/
<stub> You want to send it through?
<lifeless> yup
* stub goes for lunch, for real this time
<lifeless> stub: when you get back, can you please update the related product for https://launchpad.net/bounties/breezecom-pro-11-sa-pcr/+admin to be linux-source/linux/something like that ?
<mpool> ubuntu, anyhow
<lifeless> mpt_: how does one add milestones ?
<jamesh> lifeless: productseries page
<jamesh> "add milestone" in overview menu
<lifeless> yeah, just found it
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix InternalHTTPLayer (unbreaks supermirror-pull-list.txt) (r1812: David Allouche)
<mpool> that is a bit hard to discover
<lifeless> 'bit' :)
<mpool> is there a public faq?
<stub> 0 dollar bounty? Hmm...
<mpool> about how to use launchpad, e.g. "how the hell do i add a milestone"
<jamesh> mpool: there is a link down the bottom of every page in launchpad, but it is currently cut off due to a zope bug
<mpool> :-)
<jamesh> mpool: https://launchpad.net/faq
<stub> mpool: Ideally stuff that isn't discoverable should be opened as bugs - mpt's goal is we shouldn't need an faq or manual at all.
<stub> (although faq is good until we get there...)
<mpool> even the human nipple has an faq :-)
<mpool> but it's a good goal
<stub> The human nipple is put to non-obvious uses though, so that is understandable ;)
<mpool> jamesh: thanks; i assume that's only editable by developers?
<jamesh> mpool: yeah.
<jamesh> it is a page template in the launchpad tree
* mpool goes to file a bug
* stub gets out his alligator clips
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> which of severity and priority did we keep ?
<mpool> i added bug #40497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40497 in launchpad "very hard to find out how to add a milestone" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40497
<SteveA> mpt_: hello
<lifeless> bug *
<lifeless> mpt__: stevea says hello to mpt_ 
<carlos> lifeless: is there anything wrong with rocketfuel's launchpad?
<carlos> lifeless: lattest commits have lower revision numbers than yesterday
<lifeless> carlos: yes, thats a quirk in bzr I'm looking into
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> we normalised the revision numbers , its nothing that will break you
<lifeless> no data loss
<carlos> ok
<mpt__> mpool, where's the Nipple FAQ? :-)
<mpool> why do you need it? :-)
<mpt> I'm just questioning your assertion that it exists
<mpool> Results 1 - 10 of about 3,250,000 for nipple faq
<mpt> logical fallacy: argument from google
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<mpt> I don't mind the existence of a FAQ, but it's *completely* backwards that it should be developers maintaining it
<mpool> i think this is the canonical faq: http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a1_093.html
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<mpool> hi SteveA
<SteveA> mpt: i /msged you as mpt_
<SteveA> i'll do it again
<SteveA> hi mpool 
<lifeless> SteveA: evil evil man
* SteveA does some kind of maniacal laugh
<SteveA> jamesh: around?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<SteveA> do you have time for a skype call?
<jamesh> okay.  I'll fire it up
<SteveA> i'd like to catch up with what's been happening, interesting technical issues etc.
* stub disables pqm to run some tests
<jamesh> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/error-report-management-for-scripts
<stub> jamesh: Are you replacing the existing log-exceptions-to-the-librarian code?
<SteveA> stub: right now, that's still a braindump
<SteveA> james and i were going to talk about what to do with it sometime next week
<jamesh> stub: the plan is to provide some infrastructure for scripts to be able to generate oops reports.  It would be a replacement for the log exceptions to librarian code in the scripts that used it
<stub> It was flagged as started I thought
<SteveA> i'd like all our warnings, soft timeouts, errors and stuff to come into the same oops infrastructure
<SteveA> so that we can plug it into the same QA processes
<jamesh> I didn't set it to started
<stub> The librarian stuff was just a hack anyway to save my mailbox from rosetta's DOS attacks
<Keybuk> Launchpad has suddenly lost its monospace-ness for the text entry box
<Keybuk> is that a style bug, or a firefox bug?
<Keybuk>   font-family: sans-serif;
<Keybuk>   font-family: caption;
<Keybuk> iz style bug
<mpt> Keybuk, suddenly? It's been like that for six months or so
<BjornT> fwiw, in Opera the text entry boxes still use a monospace font
<Keybuk> mpt: new firefox or pango upload may have changed the font that it ended up with
<Keybuk> having two font-family declarations is a bug though, no?
<mpt> No, because some browsers don't support "caption"
<mpt> (which is CSS2-ese for "whatever font your native GUI uses")
<mpt> So the idea is to use caption if the browser knows how to implement it, or sans-serif if it doesn't
<Keybuk> it's picked a serif font which is nothing like what my GUI uses
<mpt> so it does
<mpt> That would be a bug in Firefox, then
<stub> bug comments are having whitespace chomped too
<mpt> hmmmmm
<mpt> data:text/html,<html><p style="font: caption;">Foo</html> works as expected
<mpt> so, it's a Launchpad bug
<mpt> no, DOM Inspector says "caption" for Computed Style
<mpt> so it's a Firefox bug
* mpt nukes the "caption" line anyway
<mpt> The CSS2 UI module is the embodiment of dodginess
<carlos> stub: hi, did you executed the migration script with the r1811 (was r3488) cherrypick ?
<mpool> i just had a nice session with malone - thanks to all responsible
<mpool> and goodnight
<mpool> on which note Epiphany finally collapses...
<lifeless> mpt: discussioon in #ubuntu-devel about firefox and images :0
<mdz> kiko: X-Launchpad-Bug seems to contain priority, but not the more useful severity.  I assume this will be a non-issue when priority goes away?
<SteveA> mpt: you should be able to write to ~stevea/public_html/menus-plan.txt on people.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> please check this
<SteveA> kiko is at FISL, so may not read irc today
<SteveA> mdz: we should have importance there, and we should be doing that shortly.
* SteveA adds a note to MaloneSimplifications
<mdz> oh, hi SteveA
<mdz> I am unaccustomed to overlapping hours with you ;-)
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> why is the Wiki so much slower to save again?
<mpt> mdz, dang, I was lazy and just deleted priority ... I'll add importance
* mpt thinks the branch will need re-review
<lifeless> dude, land what you have !
<lifeless> then add another much smaller patch for incremental tweaks
* lifeless is -not- interested in reviewing the whole branch a third time
<mdz> mpt: I agree with lifeless; it's not critical for landing it
<mpt> ok
<mpt> for example, the bug icons are still be colored by priority, which will need changing, but I've XXXed that
<lifeless> mpt: release early, release often
* mpt retrospectively supposes "are still be" is suitably vague grammar for "in my branch and later in production"
<mdz> mpt: have you given a heads-up to the distro team about this change?
<mdz> given it's heading for production
<mdz> in fact, malone is so visible that the larger community should probably be notified
<mpt> mdz, that's on my to-do list as soon as the branch lands in rocketfuel
<mpt> which will give people about a week's notice
<mpt> furthermore, if people try to use priority or severity by e-mail, they get an explanatory message about importance and its values
<mpt> in reponse.
<mpt> +s
<lifeless> mpt: why has it not landed though? you got +1.
<SteveA> email about "importance and values"
<SteveA> sounds more like a lecture in morals
<mpt> lifeless, because many new occurrences of severity and priority were introduced recently and I haven't finished fixing them all
<mpt> that's why I was considering getting another review, not just because of X-Launchpad-Bug!
<BjornT> SteveA: care to take a look at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file8q6KsL.html? it fixes bug 40329
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40329 in launchpad "The wrong encoding is chosen if '*' is in the Accept-Charset header, but 'utf-8' isn't" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40329
<SteveA> BjornT: yes, and it is still the correct URL even with the ? on the end :-)
<lifeless> mpt: ah. yes, ok.
<lifeless> SteveA: btw, us leaving priority in the database and code really concerns me. I understand mark has set a mandate for it, but I'd like us to consider putting some policy in place
<SteveA> leaving priority in there was news to me when i glanced at the spec today
<SteveA> i don't see a point in the data remaining, because it will be out of date in a short time
<SteveA> and i don't see a point in the code remaining, as it will be untested, and unused
<SteveA> and so will just be decoy code
<lifeless> these are all thngs that concern me
<lifeless> I don't consider my role inside the lp team sufficient to headbutt Mark on this, not after it was apparently decided previously.
<lifeless> thats why I'm telling you;)
<Max_Littlemore> Hiya, just joined due to a slashdot earlier. I'm really interested in RT audio and have a few ideas (although nothing prepared).
<Max_Littlemore> ... sorry didn't mean to hit enter yet.... :-[ newbie
<lifeless> Max_Littlemore: rt audio ?
<mpt> Max_Littlemore, if you mean you're interested in real-time audio development for Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-devel
<mpt> This channel is about Launchpad
<Max_Littlemore> What is LaunchPad? I use sarge at home and wXP at work... thanks mpt, like i said, i got this from trying to join a furum that wa linked to from /. - yes rt audio - let us all out mac the mac!
<SteveA> lifeless: check your email.
<lifeless> Re: Bug#363598: udev should conflict with ifrename ?
<lifeless> danke
<mpt> and I was halfway through explaining what Launchpad was, too
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/40550
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jordi> cothere
<jordi> carlos: there
<carlos> jordi: cool, thanks
<SteveA> BjornT: looks good
<BjornT> thanks
<SteveA> BjornT: my only comment, kinda hypothetical, is that we might have any preferred charset, not only utf-8
<SteveA> i can imagine favouring utf-16 for sites based in the east, for example
<SteveA> but then again, maybe yagni
<BjornT> SteveA: i know. the adapter that i modified does prefer utf-8, so i'd say my fix is correct. i would say that the current design as how the encoding is chosen is kind of broken, but it works for most cases, and i don't feel like spending time on that.
<SteveA> fine
* carlos -> lunch
* bradb & # lunch
* carlos -> out
<carlos> have a good weekend!!! see you on Tuesday!!
<ohoel> hm, I bet this is the right place to ask; is there an ETA on fresh langpacks hitting the archives?
<WaterSevenUb> (Ideally that should be calendarized even during this cycle while monthly or weekly langpacks are not streamlined.... curious about the answer too anyway)
<ohoel> until search hits rosetta, it's hard to verify release-ready translations without regular updates
<WaterSevenUb> yeah, I totally agree.
<ohoel> I know I've got the gnome ones right, but rosetta tends to introduce some "original" translations to replace mine ;)
<ohoel> or rather, rosetta users tend to
<WaterSevenUb> yes, true :)
<WaterSevenUb> regular updates are great for testing.
<ohoel> mmh, I almost feel like a troll atm :p
<bradb> stub: ping
<bradb> stub: just double-checking: bug searches not matching on terms like "foo.bar" is bug 29227, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29227 in malone "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<SteveA> bradb: hello
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> bradb: i don't think stub will be around until next week
<SteveA> i wanted to ask, how's the "priority + severity -> importance" branch going?
<bradb> SteveA: you'd have to ask mpt
<SteveA> has it landed yet?  i gather mpt is working on at least part of it
<SteveA> okay, i'll mail mpt
<bradb> salgado: I responded to both of your code reviews today. Might you have time to take a look?
<ddaa> is that a problem with me, or did other people notice that rocketfuel-built is no longer updated?
<ddaa> anyone knows what's going on?
<mdke> i just tried to download a source tarball from launchpad for ubuntu-docs version 6.04.7
<mdke> I downloaded and untarred it, and found that it was 6.04.6
<mdke> presumably because .7 hasn't built yet, or been published or something
<mdke> is this a known bug?
<mdke> oh no, perhaps it is .7, the tarred folder is just called .6
<nick1> hi, i have a question, on a URL such as https://launchpad.net/specs, what does the blue (i) mean on the second specification down?
<nick1> nevermind, it denotes it as informational only, it doesn't say
<SteveA> nick1: the (i) Undefined
<kiko_> hello there
<nick1> oh
<nick1> thanks SteveA
<SteveA> is saying that the spec isn't linked to a full specification
<SteveA> that part of the UI could be improved to say that explicitly
<SteveA> so i'm not surprised it was confusing
<SteveA> hmm
<nick1> okay, i'll file a bug
<SteveA> or maybe i'm wrong
<SteveA> because some that do link to specs also have (i) undefined
<SteveA> nick1: please file a bug to say that it is confusing
<SteveA> on the "blueprint" product
<SteveA> and we'll check the source code and unconfuse it
<SteveA> thanks!
<nick1> i think it means informational only, cos i remember ticking that box, thanks, i will file a bug
<SteveA> i guess it is the priority
<SteveA> if you look at the spec's page, then the priority says "undefined"
<SteveA> the (i) might mean "informational" as you point out
<SteveA> so, i guess i was wrong, the (i) and the "undefined" aren't linked -- they are two distinct pieces of information
<SteveA> if the (i) had a nice pop-up image title, that would help
<nick1> yeah
<nick1> okay, im filing it now
<nick1> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/blueprint/+bug/40631
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40631 in blueprint "What does the ( i ) mean" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<nick1> wow
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> Seveas wrote Ubugtu.
<nick1> its pretty cool
<nick1> a good idea
<SteveA> nick1: i assigned mpt to fix it
<nick1> okay thanks
<nick1> i'v not used launchpad in a while, its the 3rd one i'v reported today :/
<nick1> infact, maybe all images should have alt/titles, its in the W3C
<bradb> salgado: What do you mean by "use another binarypackagename,
<bradb> workarounding the bug."?
<bradb> BP is added to the description, and the description is currently not properly searched for search terms with dots in them, e.g. "package-name.1.2.3" won't find bugs that have that term in the description, because of the bug assigned to stub.
<salgado> bradb, replace 'linux-2.6.12' on "'field.packagename': 'linux-2.6.12'" with another packagename that doesn't contain dots
<bradb> ah, i see
<bradb> salgado: So, I specifically chose that package because it conveniently has a bin pkg name different from its src pkg name, so that I can be sure Malone is putting the right values in the right places. Since the code in question's only purpose is to get me the BugTask I just created (i.e. it's not testing the search, because that's tested elsewhere), how about just:
<bradb>     >>> search_params = BugTaskSearchParams(user=current_user)
<bradb>     >>> latest_ubuntu_bugtask = ubuntu.searchTasks(
<bradb> ?
<bradb>     ...     search_params)[-1] 
<bradb> oh, with an orderby="id" thrown in for good measure.
<salgado> bradb, the reason why I asked for that change was to make sure a search for the binarypackagename would return that bugtask
<bradb> Hm, the only way to usefully do that, I think, is to add more publishing records to soyuz. :/
<bradb> And more SPs/BPs into the system, with SPs that have BPs that have names different from their SP.
<bradb> Because the search matches on targetname already (as tested in bugtask.txt), so if targetname == bp name, nothing is really being tested.
<bradb> It's just a word plopped into the description though, and we already test that it is being plopped into the description, and we already test searching the description, IYSWIM
<salgado> I see
<salgado> I know it's not trivial to add new sampledata on that area, so I think you can merge it
<salgado> but leave the search_params as it is
<bradb> ok, will do, thanks
<bradb> next thing I have to do here is email stub about the data migration we'll need to do now that BP is getting blow away, but I wanted to have the r= before going to that step
<ddaa> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> ddaa: hi
<doko> good evening
<siretart> hi doko 
<doko> are build logs available outside the librarian, so that I can grep over all build logs?
<bradb> salgado: Think you'll have a chance to respond to the other review response today?
<salgado> bradb, I don't think so. I'm leaving soon and have some stuff to finish here.  I'll answer it on monday for sure
<bradb> ok, no worries, thanks
<sits> hi
<sits> I have a couple of launchpad observations
<bradb> sits: Not many devs are around right now.
<sits> I know talk is cheap but I'm hoping to offer some partial solutions
<bradb> I'd suggest mailing launchpad-users@
<sits> mmm but it's not on GMANE at the moment
<sits> and following lists on webmail is painful
<bradb> or you can use malone to file your issues as bug reports.
<sits> oh I'm well aware of malone
<sits> that's what I was going to talk about
<bradb> oh, well, in that case, I'm around, so you're in luck :P
<sits> around 5-6 years ago I spent a lot of time using the Mozilla bugzilla
<sits> (about the same time mpt was active there actually)
<sits> at some point, someone introduced the unconfirmed flag
<sits> now, from a developer perspective the unconfirmed flag is fantastic on a bug
<sits> it means you can avoid looking at potentially spurious bugs
<sits> unfortunately there's another side
<sits> it means someone has to look at a bug and confirm it
<sits> in the mozilla bugzilla it wasn't long before unconfirmed bugs ran rampant, outpacing the number of people looking at them
<sits> frivolous bugs started turning up to
<sits> vague things that couldn't easily be dismissed, requests for outlandish features
<sits> there were bug drives to get the unconfirmed count down and these would work for a time but one off heroics don't last long
<sits> anyway I think the unconfirmed status though good for devs is bad for the bug system unless you have some amazingly scalable frontline support staff willing to soak up the flack
<sits> confirming bugs is boring repetitive thankless work and as your work gains popularity you only need more people to do it
<sits> Reports are often awful
<bradb> what's the alternative to bug triaging?
<sits> bradb: hey I'm not finished yet
<sits> bradb: but that's a good question which I don't have a good answer to. I don't think there is an alternative per se
<sits> I think we need to leverage more of the people filing bugs and turn them into front line support people
<sits> of course that's easy to say and difficult to do
<bradb> sits: I think a lot of OSS projects attempt to do that. /me digs up a recent bug mpt filed
<sits> bradb: oh ok...
* sits looks
<sits> cor blimey
<sits> mpt certainly knows how to file the bugs
<bradb> bug 37926
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37926 in malone "Manage expectations about newly-reported bugs" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37926
<bradb> it's a subtle way of encouraging participation
<sits> hmm low tech but subtle
<sits> that's good
<sits> dunno that it's wise to put an upper limit on there though
<bradb> karma was also invented for this reason
<sits> hmm
<bradb> to reward people who contribute
<sits> now that's an interesting one
<sits> I have some karma but I don't know what it means
<sits> do I have a lot or a little?
<sits> can I use it to buy stuff?
<sits> does it let me talk louder?
<sits> does anyone besides me ever check it?
<bradb> sits: Karma is still pretty vague.
<sits> are there acts that decrease it?
<sits> bradb: oh ok
<sits> I mean one simple but offencive trick is to make a karma leaderboard
<sits> this suckers the competitive into doing more
<bradb> sits: we have one, actually
<sits> once again I feel stupid for not knowing
<bradb> sits: https://launchpad.net/
<bradb> "Top contributors:"
<sits> bradb: you certainly have a lot of patience
<bradb> sits: Don't feel bad. Lots of people new and more experienced with LP have a hard time working out the UI.
<sits> is there a longer one?
<bradb> not that I'm aware of
<sits> hmm
<bradb> because the numbers have been a bit too silly to get too serious about it yet
<sits> it's kind of disheartening to see someone with 100 times more karma. It's a big target to reach for
<sits> well maybe 50
<sits> I guess one thing I thought was that you could use your karma standing to draw more attention to your bugs
<sits> this was based upon an idea that you submitted your machine's hardware
<sits> so launchpad could periodically churn out 10 bugs that you could try and confirm that others might not be able to
<sits> the problem is it would only be a matter of time before people started gaming the system
<bradb> bug 3382 might interest you
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3382 in malone "Should be able to attach hardware database id to bugs" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3382
<sits> ahem
<sits> take a look at who filed that one...
<bradb> ah
<sits> at least I'm consistent...
<bradb> indeed
<sits> another little problem that keeps coming up are attachments
<sits> it's absolute murder looking at bugs where people have posted the entirety of xorg.conf and dmesg into the body of the bug itself
<sits> and yet asking people to use Add Attachment is itself not a great solution
<sits> the other day someone outsmarted me by uploading the requested output as an openoffice.org writer file
<sits> I can see just how it happened
<sits> but it's hard to remember to say:
<sits> "Please can you attach (using the Add Attachment link in the malone website) the output of the
<sits> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sits> file as a text file"
<bradb> bug 32282 perhaps?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32282 in malone "Try to reduce of the amount of LONG comments" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32282
<sits> bradb: wow you ARE good
<bradb> :)
<sits> There needs to be a bradb bot
<bradb> heh
<sits> ok here's another one
<sits> rather thornier
<sits> what's to be done about bugs on binary products?
<sits> I see that there are two sensible paths
<sits> the SUSE let's get the binary producer on board to look at bugs filed in our bugzilla route
<bradb> wait, what's a binary product?
<sits> or the RH hardass you're binary only problem need to be taken directly to the producer of the binary
<sits> bradb: where the source is not available
<sits> e.g. acroread, nvidia binary driver etc.
<sits> s/you're/your
<bradb> sits: how does that work. is it like a binary package with no source package?
<sits> bradb: precisely
<bradb> hm
<sits> if you go to the RH bugzilla with an nvidia binary driver problem they will point you at nvidia and the nvnews forum and promptly close your bug
<sits> (this of course causes ill feeling and massive arguments but the bugs are always closed)
<sits> in fact
<sits> if your kernel is tainted at all and you have a kernel problem that can get the bug closed too
<sits> it's brutal but it keeps the bug tracker clean and full of theoretically solvable bugs
<sits> in fact there's another thing that can cause a bug to get closed quickly
<sits> you get asked to take it upstream (e.g. a xorg problem) and then it is closed in the RH bugzilla
<bradb> I'd have to discuss with the Ubuntu team what their support policy is for binary-only packages to learn more about how we can model it in Malone.
<sits> it's quite aggressive but it does stop the bug count getting out of control because a lot of bugs are resolved the same blunt ways
<sits> bradb: I'm just chucking stuff around
<bradb> as a user, I know I'd hate to be told to go elsewhere.
<sits> the SUSE way is they seem to have good ties with nvidia
<sits> if I want to know if a new binary driver release is imminent or try to get hold of an NVIDIA engineer you can try filing there as they seem able to "call" NVIDIA people over to look at stuff
<sits> compared to RH they are friendly to binary only vendors
<sits> and appear to have the working relationships
<sits> SUSE engineers sometimes look at problems involving binary drivers and try and resolve them too
<sits> and they seem to be among the few people who will work on the nv OSS driver
<bradb> I don't think Malone can do much about support team policy, only about being able to capture binary-only bugs at all.
<sits> the problem is these binary bugs stack up
<sits> and they can be hard to reduce into each other
<sits> e.g. do you blame all weird lockups containing nvidia binary drivers on nvidia binary drivers?
<sits> hey that's reminded me of something else
<sits> (besides the fact that I'm recently unemployed : )
<sits> the many bugzilla's have grown needinfo which has the useful feature of unsetting itself once a bug is replied to
<sits> the RH bugzilla goes one further and also has needinfo_reporter which avoids the unsetting until the original reporter replies
<sits> RH use this to resolve what seem to be called "Hit and Run" bug reports
<sits> you set the flag and then after (say) 30 days of no response you assume the reporter isn't coming back
<bradb> there's been some similar discussion about doing that in malone, bug 5786
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5786 in malone "NeedsInfo should be moved into a separate bug or bugtask flag" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5786
<bradb> and bug 35344
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35344 in malone "Automatic bug expirations" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35344
<sits> ah excellent
<sits> Mandriva used to engage in mass closures once per release cycle
<sits> it's painful as a user but again it helps keep bug counts down
<sits> oh and while I remember - it's hard to know whether I'm doing the right thing
<sits> at the moment I am setting bugs to confirm when I too can reproduce the problem
<sits> where I think a bug is a duplicate of another bug I add a comment saying I think that it is a dup of Bug #XYZ
<sits> sometimes I just add a long comment if you touch upon an area I happen to have explorered
<sits> quite often I just ask for dmesg/lspci/xorg.conf output to try and move the bug out of the Ubuntu product
<sits> am I doing the right thing or am I making a nuisance out of myself?
<sits> (also right now there's no easy way to find bugs you've commented on so I can follow up and see whether the things I thought were dups were later marked as dups etc. and self score)
<sits> I use my browser's history to try and retrace my steps but it's not easy
<bradb> well, with the perms as they currently are, Malone is suggesting that anybody who can confirm a bug should. if developers using Malone start complaining that this is too permissive, then we'll have to rethink the permissions.
<sits> although whichever smart alec set the default number of Ubuntu bugs to be displayed to 75 magically got me looking at more bugs per day
<bradb> the same could be said of marking a dup
<sits> hmm
<sits> (oh and thanks to whoever unshrank the bug list font size - you saved my eyesight!)
<bradb> drive-by commenting when you think you have something to contribute seems ok to me, and will be made a little smoother once i fix bug 977 (which i started fixing today, actually)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 977 in malone "Commenting on bug should optionally subscribe you" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/977
<sits> ah well that's close
<sits> but not quite the same
<sits> er let's see
<sits> ok I can't work out how you make Ubugtu go. Which command do I need?
<bradb> bug NNNN
<sits> oh I see
<sits> hmm I don't appear to have reported it
<bradb> sits: do you think there's a need to distinguish bugs you've commented on vs. bugs you're subscribed to?
<sits> I guess I should file a bug saying "not easy to find bugs you've added a comment on"
<sits> yeah, I only want to subscribe to interesting bugs
<sits> and I want the subscription list to me comparatively small
<sits> with RH's over the top bugzilla I can do a query which says bring me up any bug I've commented in that has changed in the past 30 days
<sits> so I can dip in out extremely casually in bug tracking
<sits> that is probably a very weird use case though
<bradb> bug 36060 is bringing us in that direction too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36060 in malone "Bug needs a date last updated column" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36060
<bradb> it's another current priority for me
<sits> dup identification is another massive area
<sits> once upon a time Mandriva tried searching their bug db for words you typed into your bug and warning you which bugs looked similar
<sits> it brought back an awful lot of false positives though
<sits> however
<sits> searching the dup list can be very interesting
<sits> providing a dup is left in it's originally location it can often serve as a pointer to popular issues
<sits> because people "misthink" in similar ways
<bradb> bug 30307 has an interesting idea for searching dupes
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30307 in malone "omit_dupes and searching" [Minor,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30307
<bradb> on the reporting side, bug 37425 has an idea for how to deal with common misthinks
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37425 in malone "Prevent duplicates by suggesting products/packages holding targets of many other duplicates" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37425
<bradb> sits: I'm planning to head off now, but by all means, feel free to peruse Malone, report bugs, comment on issues that you have a particular interest in seeing fixed sooner rather than later, etc. Feedback is always welcome.
#launchpad 2006-04-27
<sits> ok
<sits> I'm feeling rather hungry and tired myself
<sits> (long last day of work)
<sits> so perhaps this is a good time to stop
<bradb> let the weekend begin :)
<sits> here here!
<sits> see ya round
* bradb heads off, see ya later
<ddaa> mpt_: ping?
<ddaa> mpt: ping?
<mpt> ddaa, pong
<ddaa> I would like if you could re-review the bazaar-ui branch early monday.
<ddaa> I've spent a lot of time these past two days adressing and replying to all the issues you have raised.
<ddaa> which included setting up a page on bazaar-vcs.org, and writing a /bazaar page that documents all that we do with branches in Launchpad.
<mdke> mpt, any luck on the pre css issue on suggestions in rosetta?
<ddaa> mpt: in any case, thank you for the thorough review, that allowed me to remove a lot of dubious stuff sabdfl had put there.
<mpt> ddaa, thanks, and my to-do list has a few very large items in it at the moment, but I'll try to do the re-review early next week
<ddaa> I sympathise with you being busy. But I'm concerned that sabdfl is going to be very unhappy if that branch does not land very soon (before perf reviews).
<lifeless> ddaa: can you give mpt a diff of your relative changes
<lifeless> ddaa: so he only has to review the things you changed, rather than the full thing?
<ddaa> mpt would that help?
<lifeless> mpt: all us reviewers have many things to do. Keeping reviews moving is important because otherwise we get many branches with conflicts and headaches.
<mpt> lifeless, #1 on that to-do list is finishing reviewing r3472
<mpt> hmm, I guess reviewing a not-yet-landed branch is more important than reviewing a landed one...
<lifeless> mpt: :)
<mpt> but then, they do intersect quite heavily
<mpt> ddaa, yes, but I would also like a runnable branch
<ddaa> mpt: I have fixed the conflicts darling
<mpt> Don't call me darling, you're still in purgatory from that link you posted during the meeting
<ddaa> cannot really fix potential conflicts with new stuff, since rocketfuel-built does not appear to be updated anymore
<ddaa> lifeless: ^
<ddaa> mpt: wasn't it tasteful female pr0n?
<lifeless> ddaa: I'll check
<ddaa> I promise I'll use it as a background picture at the next sprint/conference :)
<ddaa> the only thing that annoys me is that, for full effect, I'll have to use the brown theme
<mpt> Presence of mechanical devices usually pushes something into tastelessness for me
<mpt> Even assuming that "tasteful" and "pr0n" can ever intersect
<ddaa> well, pr0n is rarely very tasteful... it's all relative
<mpt> Who was it who was asking when the Launchpad team would include female developers?
<ddaa> mh... I think I might have asked for that before...
<lifeless> mpt: you saw sabrina right?
<mpt> ddaa, think about that, then
<mpt> Attitudes and environments and such
<ddaa> mpt: about what? mechanical devices?
<mpt> lifeless, the TV series?
<lifeless> mpt: no, the jpg
<lifeless> might have been before your time
<mpt> errrrrhh, no, do I want to?
<ddaa> mpt: seriously, I would almost certainly not do that sort of thing if there was a woman in the team, but we are among guys here and now.
<lifeless> ddaa: do /names
<lifeless> ddaa: now - are you *SURE* of that.
<ddaa> OTOH, I'd expect some level of humour and tolerance from geek girls.
<lifeless> ddaa: meh, elmo disabled it because salgado complained.
<mpt> ddaa, do you clean your house only when you have visitors?
<ddaa> This picture is humorous, and I do find it funny...
<ddaa> mpt: actually, I usually do not even clean it when I have visitors, my gf does it.
<ddaa> Apparently, you guys do not find it funny...
<lifeless> ddaa: haven't even looked at it
<ddaa> it's just making fun of the early (lovely IMO) Ubuntu artwork, which stirred so much outrage in the community because it was considered NSFW.
<ddaa> and actually does annoy my gf when I use it...
<ddaa> since I never thought that artwork was a bad idea, I am not afraid of satyre (what an appropriate word!)
<lifeless> ITYM satire
<ddaa> mh, right
<ddaa> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satyre
<lifeless> yes, but Satyres are not satirical
<ddaa> right
<ddaa> yet they are notoriously NSFW
<lifeless> unless you work in art or a brothel, this is true
<ddaa> good night
<cprov> stub: hi there
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
* mpt_ discovers his terminal is full of "n"s
<mpt_> Anyone know when staging will be back up?
<mdke> mpt_, any progress on the css problem with rosetta suggestions?
<ploum> hello
<ploum> I want to put bug #40713 in "only subscribers can see the bug" mode
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40713 in evolution-data-server "Evolution-data-server-1.6 crashes at first launch" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40713
<ploum> because some confidential informations appear in the trace
<ploum> But would be anybody able to subscribe this bug ?
<ploum> (I just want to lock it for google bots)
<ploum> or if there is a way to edit a comment, it would be perhaps easier
<ploum> so I just remove names from the trace
<mpt_> ploum, no, only those who are already subscribed will be able to see it
<mpt_> mdke, no, sorry
<mdke> mpt_, alrighty. Any chance of anything soon? It's a helluva irritating bug when translating
<mpt_> mdke, it's #3 on my to-do list
<mdke> mpt_, cool, that's not bad :)
<mdke> depending on how big the other 2 are
<mpt_> #1 is scary huge
<mdke> best to skip it then
<mpt_> yyyyyyeah
<sivang> re all
<SteveA> bug 30143
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30143 in launchpad "Please set reply-to on "new member awaiting approval" emails" [Wishlist,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30143
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  sync analyse-error-reports.py script with what is currently in use (r1813: James Henstridge)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/28679 (Need email notifications when a person is approved/denied as a member of a team), and https://launchpad.net/products/ launchpad/+bug/30143 as a bonus. r=jamesh (r1814: Guilherme Salgado)
#launchpad 2006-04-28
<rob> hi, I have two launchpad accounts, can I get them merged?
<jamesh> rob: do you have access to the email accounts on each account?
<rob> yes
<rob> the second one has a @ubuntu.com forwarder
<jamesh> log in as the account you want to keep and go to https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<jamesh> enter the name of the second account and follow the instructions you get in the resulting email messages
<rob> will the email forwader be broken after merge?
<jamesh> I'm not sure about the state of the forwarders (I don't think they are getting updated from the LP database at the moment)
<jamesh> what are the two account names?
<rob> rob1 and rob1-ubuntu
<jamesh> rob: ah.  Nothing should go wrong if you merge rob1-ubuntu into rob1
<rob> ah, looks good, thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> it'll just add rob1@ubuntu.com as another email address on your existing account
<rob> yep, it did
<jamesh> if you have any other email addresses, you can add them to your account too
<jamesh> so that if LP sees those email addresses it will know they are yourse
<jamesh> yours, even
<rob> just the one + the @ubuntu.com forwarder
<mpt_> wow
* mpt_ gets a non-OOPS Internal Server Error from launchpad.net
<sivang> morning all
<mpt> hrmmm
<mpt> jamesh, lifeless, around?
* sivang hugs mpt 
<sivang> mpt: how's it cracking mate?
<mpt> sivang, good, just fixed a couple of nasty Rosetta bugs
<mpt> which should make mdke happy
<sivang> mpt: oh nice :-)
<sivang> mpt: what product do I file bug against, if it's the code of conduct view that's misbehaving ?
<sivang> mpt: and if we're already there, what resulted out of your projects/product unification proposal?
<lifeless> launchpad
<sivang> lifeless: k , morning/night btw :)
<sivang> lifeless: btw, is it against the launchpad product or project?
<sivang> there, filed.
<mpt> sivang, if you mean the bug where the whole CoC appears on a single line, that's already reported iirc
<mpt> sivang, the proposal to rename projects as product groups was rejected
<mpt> and so was explanatory text I put on /products and /projects
<mpt> (or at least, that text was moved into a box on the side)
<mpt> though there are some disambiguating links on /projects now, which should help a little
<sivang> mpt: re proj/prods - k , re single line - will check better next time before filing a bug, I just duped , sorry.
<mpt> No worries
<mpt> bug 39995
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39995 in launchpad "No Line break in CoC active signatures" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39995
<sivang> mpt: okay, I'll tag mine as dup of that, I also included a screenshot
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes bug 4646 (Multi-line suggestions cause over-wide translation pages), fixes bug 39439 (Fonts are too small on translation pages), and removes support tracker links from Launchpad error pages. (r1815: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mpt> hooray
<mpt> hrrrr
<mpt> lifeless ...
<lifeless> mpt: ?
<mpt> why is that r1815?
* mpt searches his Inbox
<lifeless> bzr resequences revnos
<lifeless> its correct, no data has been lost.
<mpt> lifeless, to be more precise, why was rocketfuel r3488 followed by r1812?
<lifeless> we'll be tweaking the sequencing once I find the bug, it should jump back to 34xx then
<mpt> ok
<mpt> lifeless, while you're here, do you know why "./test.py -f lib name-of-story 2>&1" would return "Total: 0 tests"?
<mpt> For a "rosetta" value of "name-of-story"
<mpt> Did the test runner syntax change recently?
<lifeless> mpt: s/lib/canonical/
<lifeless> zope 3.2
<mpt> aha
<mpt> thanks
<mdke> mpt, !!!
<mdke> *hugs*!!!
<mpt> :-P
<mdke> you rock, fixing bugs on a sunday, thanks a lot
<mpt> yw, just need to get stub to cherrypick it tomorrow
<Seveas> is launchpad down?
<mdke> works for me
<Seveas> Fox hangs on "waiting for launchpad.net" here... 
<Seveas> ah, it's just terribly slow 
<Znarl> lifeless, stub : gangotri Launchpad Apps Server [2/2]  down.
<Seveas> that explains it 
<Znarl> lifeless, stub : Restarted gangotri apps servers.
<Bilel> Salut 
<jdong> has mez talked to you guys recently about Backports building/uploading through launchpad?
<lifeless> Znarl: thanks
#launchpad 2006-04-29
<jamesh> lifeless: I played around with siproxd a bit on the weekend: it doesn't seem to be 64-bit safe
<lifeless> jamesh: aw crikey
<lifeless> jamesh: filed bugs ?
<jamesh> I fixed a few crasher bugs in it, but it still seems to have some problems
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/siproxd/+bug/40914
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40914 in siproxd "siproxd segfaults on AMD64" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<lifeless> heh, I meant upstream :)
<jamesh> apparently they didn't know that sizeof(size_t) isn't always equal to sizeof(int)
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> sizeof(not-my-type) == sizeof(mytype) is not a truism.
<lifeless> its like the sizeof(int) == sizeof(void *) idiocy that I've seen people indulge in
<jamesh> so passing an (int *) to a function expecting a (size_t *) didn't do what they want
<lifeless> surely you get a compiler complaint on that ?
<jamesh> in fact, it seemed to zero out the port variable they then used to send UDP packets
<jamesh> you get a complaint on AMD64 (which is how I found it)
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> but not where it is -=
* jamesh goes to file bug upstream
<jamesh> lifeless: well, shtoom seems to work through siproxd now, but ekiga isn't
<lifeless> interesting
<lifeless> what happens with ekiga
<lifeless> have you unset its stun setting?
<jamesh> I turned off the stun stuff
<jamesh> says "could not connect to remote host" in the status bar.  I haven't investigated further yet
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> I've shown you subunit now haven't I? 
<jamesh> yeah
<lifeless> good. with the shell/C/C++ extensions ?
<lifeless> (I want to get some really good unit testing tools into the common lingo for gnome, and you are about the most hard core gnome guy I talk with regularly)
<jamesh> you told me about the extensions, but I haven't played with them
<mpool> mpt__: ping?
<SteveA> good morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Refactor PostgreSQL session support, removing race condition embedded in SQL [r=BjornT]  (r1816: Stuart Bishop)
<mpool> hi SteveA
<SteveA> hello martin
<stub> Either Steve is getting earlier or my night outs are getting later...
<SteveA> couldn't sleep
* stub goes to grab breakfast
<SteveA> there's a strange buzzing sound i could hear all night
<SteveA> i thinkn my neighbour above has a noisy computer
<SteveA> and it is touching something that makes it resonate into my bedroom
<egerds> I am trying to register for ubuntu
<egerds> nvm
<Podovan> Hello anybody!
<SteveA> mpt_: voice call?
<rlaager> Has the permission model in Malone changed recently? There's a bug, which I assigned to myself not too long ago, that I can't close.
<BjornT> rlaager: which bug? you should be able to close it.
<jamesh> rlaager: got a pointer to it?
<rlaager> 38999
<jamesh> what error do you get when you try to close it?
<rlaager> I don't get an error. There's just no arrow to click to get at the close stuff...
<jamesh> rlaager: just click on the row
<rlaager> Hmm, perhaps that's moved now? I don't see it for bugs I filed either.
<rlaager> ahh, thanks
<SteveA> BjornT: we should meet for lunch sometime
<SteveA> and maybe a code review session or two
<lifeless> mmm, code review
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah we should, it's easier for me now that i have a car. how about lunch tomorrow?
<SteveA> it's great weather for cycling.  i should pick up my bike from the POV office
<SteveA> sure, lunch tomorrow
<BjornT> yeah, the weather is great for cycling. that's why i suggested lunch tomorrow, since i'm planning to go for a ride today.
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> BjornT, stub: what's the story about getting zero soft timeouts?
<BjornT> SteveA: i sent a patch. do you want me to merge it without tests, or should i add tests first?
<jamesh> SteveA: BjornT's patch and analysis sounds correct
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> please merge it, get it onto staging, and see if we can provoke a soft timeout
<SteveA> if you're feeling keen...
<SteveA> add a page that checks the logged in user for being a launchpad developer (or uses permissions)
<SteveA> and does something evil to provoke a soft timeout
<SteveA> by pausing for the length of time specified to be a soft timeout
<jamesh> BjornT: I suppose a special page that always timed out plus a page test that invoked it would be the way to go
<SteveA> then at least we can test it in practise
<SteveA> jamesh: yes.  although, before running that page test, i'd be inclined to temporarily set the soft timeout value to be small, like a few secs
<jamesh> yeah
<SteveA> BjornT: please merge the stuff, and do the test later if you need to
<SteveA> i think it is important that we see soft timeouts
<BjornT> ok, i'll merge it now, and add the test later.
<lifeless> well, how long is it going to take to write the test? 
<SteveA> mister testing fascist!
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> soft timeouts are fragile. they have stopped more than once now.
<lifeless> I'd like to stop that.
<BjornT> i suppose the test won't take too long to write. i'll do it before i merge then.
<BjornT> jamesh: what's the easiest way of checking that a soft timeout occurred?
<BjornT> or rather, has been logged
<jamesh> BjornT: I think globalErrrorUtility.lastid will get incremented (or reset if we pass from one day to the next)
<jamesh> BjornT: recording the value before and after should tell you that an OOPs was generated.  Getting the normal page output from the page test will tell you that it wasn't a normal OOPS
<mpt_> SteveA, sure
<SteveA> mpt_: ok
<SteveA> mpt_: i'm running skype now
<SteveA> mpt_: ping
<SteveA> mpt_: i'm going out for a while.  if you've gone to sleep when i get back, we should make sure we catch up tomorrow.
<BjornT> jamesh, SteveA: please someone review https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileV3ytab.html
* SteveA looks
<SteveA> BjornT: +from time import sleep, time
<SteveA> i'd rather you imported "time" and used "time.time" and "time.sleep"
<jamesh> BjornT: any reason for calling sleep() in a loop, rather than just sleeping for the appropriate amount of time?
<BjornT> jamesh: well, is that reliable? is sleep() guaranteed to sleep at least the specified time?
<jamesh> BjornT: I suppose it can get interupted, yeah.
<SteveA> you could do max(time_left, 0.1)
<SteveA> but that's getting kinda complex
<SteveA> you already wait what should be the right time, and then busy loop the rest
<SteveA> perhaps add a comment saying that
<BjornT> yeah, i comment is probably good to have there
<SteveA> r=me
<BjornT> thanks
<ddaa> hey jamesh
<ddaa> how much longer are you going to be around today?+
<jamesh> hi ddaa 
<jamesh> an hour or so
<jamesh> ddaa: was looking at moving the branch pull list stuff into the authserver
<ddaa> jamesh: did I ask you for that already?
<ddaa> I think not, in any case, I intended to :)
<jamesh> ddaa: I also got the importd error reporting script working against the sample data you sent last week
<erdalronahi> Hi all,
<erdalronahi> the ooo-templates have once again been imported into Rosetta/Dapper
<erdalronahi> and this time all our translations have been overridden by the English originals
<erdalronahi> It's even worse than before
<erdalronahi> Before only the untranslated strings have become English, now ALL are overridden
<lifeless> review meeting in 5
<doko> erdalronahi: your statement doesn't help, please submit a bug report, subscribing carlos and me
<erdalronahi> yes, I'll do that
<erdalronahi> just wanted to inform you,
<erdalronahi> because carlos said last week 
<erdalronahi> I should tell him if it doesn't work
<mpt> awesome
<mpt> Someone found a bug report in Malone by googling the incorrect string he was seeing
<mpt> and the bug report is the first of 33 results
<mpt> yay Malone
<mpt> boo https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/robots.txt
<erdalronahi> doko, ok, filed the bug
<mpt> boo http://bugzilla.gnome.org/robots.txt
<doko> erdalronahi: thanks
<erdalronahi> doko, you're welcome
<erdalronahi> in fact, thank you for all your efforts
<doko> np
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> who is here ?
<BjornT> i'm here. lifeless, isn't the meeting in 35 minutes though?
<lifeless> 1100UTC
<lifeless> meh, yes
<lifeless> meeting in 30
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> mpt: you're still around?
<SteveA> mpt_: you're still around?
<SteveA> you should think about getting a shell account somewhere, and using irssi
<SteveA> so you don't drop off irc so much
<SteveA> screen + irssi
<lifeless> like chinstrap
<lifeless> ;)
<mpt_> SteveA, yep
<SteveA> mpt_: skype call?
<mpt_> SteveA, I'm getting a new ISP in about four days, so hopefully the connectivity, Toshiba+iBook simultaneous connectivity, and SMTP problems should all be solved
<mpt_> at least one of them being solved would be nice
<mpt_> SteveA, sure
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> meeting time in 1
<lifeless> ok, whose here now ?
<BjornT> i'm here
<lifeless> jamesh ?
<lifeless> SteveA: ?
<lifeless> kiko ?
<lifeless> mpt_: ?
<mpt_> Meeting now?
<mpt_> what for?
<lifeless> review team
<lifeless> which you are partof for the ui reviews ;0
<mpt_> Another evening I have to stay up late?
<mpt_> yayfor
<lifeless> nah
<lifeless> if you are here, I appreciate your attendance
<lifeless> if you aren't, its fine. its not a must-come-every week meeting
<mpt_> ok
<lifeless> partly because the reviewers are all fairly self guided
<lifeless> so next meeting, may 1st, same bat-time, same bat-channel ?
<BjornT> may 1st is a holiday in some countries
<lifeless> mayday ?
<ddaa> hey mpt
<ddaa> (no need to say more :)
<lifeless> BjornT: is it a holiday for you ?
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> ok, well you get a day off then :)
<lifeless> I think its varied enough to not worried, just note your absence after this meeting on the agenda for the next
<BjornT> will do
<lifeless> queue status
<lifeless> I have to get to ddaa's branch-scanner for a re-review
<lifeless> and the small-fixies branch in jamesh' queue is looking a little ripe
<lifeless> other than that, the needs-review section is looking good.
<lifeless> 37  	spiv  	salgado/launchpad/shipit-for-dapper  	3173  	merge  	7345  	14:15
<lifeless> 31 	BjornT 	spiv/launchpad/unicode-simple-sendmail 	3284 	merge (1) 	149 	17:05
<lifeless> those two are in needs reply.
<lifeless> spiv is on leave..
<lifeless> BjornT: what about your branch - is it likely to land soon ?
<lifeless> meh. my bad
<lifeless> salgado is the branch owner, hes still asleep
<lifeless> merge-conditional seems to be the killer region though
<lifeless> davids baz2bzr branch is at 54 days
<lifeless> which has to be some sort of records
<BjornT> lifeless: i pointed out an issue with the unicode-simple-sendmail to spiv while in london. he said that he would either re-implement the fix, or simply drop the branch. it hasn't been a priority to resolve the issue, though.
<lifeless> BjornT: cool
<lifeless> any comments, issues with reviews at the moment ?
<lifeless> jamesh: the pending reviews page is not showing the branches in the ui queue - they are also in other peoples queues.
<lifeless> jamesh: perhaps we can show them as 'spiv,mpt' which while not quite accurate (it conflates the respective statii) will at least hint that there are multiple reviewers, to set expectations.
* ddaa is not sure exactly what baz2bzr is blocked on nowadays
<lifeless> and perhaps take the worst-case status (i.e. needs-review if any reviewer is set to that, needs-reply , then merge-condition etc)
<lifeless> ddaa: on you from the look of it
<lifeless> possibly on the sourcecode/ merge fixes
<lifeless> in which case make a note of that on the wiki :0
<ddaa> Mh... I think it was related to some new test failure, related to to tarball fixtures or somesuch
<lifeless> Let me take  moment to say - tarballs fixtures are really bad news.
<lifeless> 99% of the time. This may be that 1% where they make sense, but I don't believe so.
<ddaa> can we talk about that now, or am I disrupting the reviewer meeting?
<lifeless> BjornT: so, no comments/issues on reviews?
<BjornT> no, no comments from me
<lifeless> mpt_: how are you handling the ui review load? 
<lifeless> mpt_: are there things the reviewers can watch out for ?
<lifeless> ddaa: also, please action the bzr-documentation branch, you have mail from me about that.
<lifeless> ddaa: tarballs, we can talk in a few minutes.
<ddaa> doc-bazaar, date of the mail? I don't see anything new
<ddaa> (oops, sorry for disrupting meeting)
<lifeless> ok, I'll take that as meeting-closed time.
<lifeless> thanks for coming
<lifeless> (unless there is other business
<lifeless> )
<lifeless> ok, meeting-over
<ddaa> lifeless: doc-bazaar is already acted on
<ddaa> that's why I set it up to needs-review again
<mpt_> lifeless, my load is about 1 branch every 3 months, but currently I have 2 very large one
<mpt_> s
<mpt_> sabdfl's one is 800 K
<lifeless> ddaa: I didn't get a reply to my mail
<lifeless> mpt_: it might be a good idea to put those branches in the wiki page
<lifeless> ddaa: ok, lets talk tarballs
<ddaa> so, the use case there was: take a baz archives produced by cscvs, and feed it to baz_import
<ddaa> three options:
<ddaa> 0. all in test: create cvs repo, run cscvs
<ddaa> 1. harcoded in test: create baz archive with hardcoded log messages
<ddaa> 2. tarball
<ddaa> 0 is ridiculously overcomplex for the case
<ddaa> 1. is manageable but still a bit of an annoyance because it involve significant arch goo code, and I consider it's not worth the trouble for a throwaway piece of code
<ddaa> 2. is simple to set up, leads to short code. It hampers evolution and maintenance of the code, but we DO NOT care about evolution and maintenance of baz2bzr
<ddaa> at the rate it's going, it will be obsolete before being merged
<ddaa> lifeless: do you consider that's a fair assessment?
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> our converted archives are around now
<lifeless> what are you specifically testing here ?
<ddaa> baz2bzr is the stuff that does the incremental conversion in importd
<ddaa> it's testing end-to-end functionality of the conversion to bzr, both initially (new imports!) and incrementally (daily syncs).
<lifeless> I think based on that that 2 is not a valid test
<ddaa> then neither would be 1
<lifeless> because its avoiding being an end to end test
<ddaa> and doing 0 would just be crazy
<lifeless> 1 is valid because it is testing that things created /now/ by the current code also import with the current code
<ddaa> duh?
<ddaa> now, 1 is testing that baz (which is not evolving) can create an archive with _hardcoded_ logs (therefore not end-to-end) that is processed correctly with baz-import
<ddaa> it's not buying anything functionaly. I understand 1 is more readable than 2, but that's all.
<ddaa> and the "end-to-end" I was initially referring to was "both end of the baz2bzr script"
<mpt_> lifeless, done
<lifeless> ddaa: are you testing invocation of baz2bzr? or baz2bzr internals ?
<lifeless> ddaa: speaking of baz2bzr, there is a pybaz urgent-bugfix-for-baz2bzr in your mailbox.
<lifeless> ddaa: please escuse me if I'm a little unclear right now, its late and I'm coming down with some illness - lynne's boss got sick, lynne got sick, I'm getting sick.
<ddaa> lifeless: testing both
<ddaa> the baz_import behaviour is tested by running the baz2bzr script
<lifeless> so, invocation of baz2bzr by importd ?
<ddaa> no, invocation of baz2bzr by the test case... hu...
<ddaa> using the same CLI used by importd
<lifeless> so, I'm confused.
<lifeless> because baz2bzr already has unit tests for the cscvs headers, blackbox tests for its use as a command, etc.
<ddaa> sure
<lifeless> surely the only thing we need to be adding tests for is invocation by importd ?
<lifeless> and cscvs-specific headers are really irrelevant to this.
<ddaa> but the tests here checks that the _right_ bzrtools is being used
<ddaa> integration testing
<lifeless> what do you mean
<lifeless> by 'right'
<ddaa> makes no good that bzrtools says "I'm passing" if it's not doing what importd wants it to do with the cscvs metadata.
<ddaa> errors happen
<cprov> good morning
<lifeless> ddaa: you know the hierarchy of testing? Many unit tests, some ui tests, very few end to end tests ?
<ddaa> in particular, that test check things like "just the right revprops are there" (i.e. no branch-nick)
<lifeless> ddaa: what I am hearing from you sounds like a schizophrenic test
<ddaa> which, we have seen, is useful to check redundantly
<lifeless> you have said it is testing:
<lifeless> end to end baz2bzr
<lifeless> invocation of baz2bzr by importd
<ddaa> nope
<lifeless> baz2bzr internals [cscvs-revision properties] 
<ddaa> I do not think I said that.
<lifeless> 21:36 < ddaa> it's testing end-to-end functionality of the conversion to bzr, both initially (new imports!) and incrementally (daily  syncs).
<ddaa> right
<lifeless> 21:43 < ddaa> no, invocation of baz2bzr by the test case... hu...
<lifeless> 21:43 < ddaa> using the same CLI used by importd
<ddaa> and doing that, checks proper handling of cscvs metadata in the output of baz2bzr
<ddaa> the interface to baz2bzr used is the CLI, importd uses the CLI too
<lifeless> a good test tests one thing
<ddaa> it tests one thing
<lifeless> it makes tests faster, easier to debug, more robust.
<lifeless> if it testeed one thing, you could have told me that at the beginning.
<ddaa> it test "baz2bzr, run from the CLI, convert a baz branch produced by cscvs into the proper bzr data"
<lifeless> ddaa: and it tests that your custom ui factory is used
<ddaa> "ddaa: so, the use case there was: take a baz archives produced by cscvs, and feed it to baz_import"
<ddaa> mh... right, I was being unclear
<lifeless> I think the test is unclear too.
<lifeless> for instance.
<ddaa> lifeless: as as matter of fact, the test for the UI factory is distinct from the test for the bzr output
<mpt_> ddaa, Wednesday-ish for your review
<lifeless> 'test that baz2bzr can be run from the cli by importd' 
<ddaa> no "by importd"
<lifeless> ddaa: its already tested that it can be run from the cli. No need to write a new test for that.
<ddaa> this is a test for baz2bzr, no importd stuff here, no Job
<lifeless> ddaa: think about this in TDD terms, we want to write a test that will FAIL today.
<ddaa> all that code was written in TDD
<lifeless> ddaa: so your tests should be testing stuff that isn't already tested and working - by definition.
<lifeless> ddaa: but you are mentioning things that I know are tested and working. So either an axiom is faulty, or you are having fun making me play 20 questions.
<ddaa> first, I wanted to test bzr output, then CLI factory for the conversion phase, then publishing, then CLI factoriy for the publishing phase
<ddaa> I do not have fun. I think this conversion is wearing me down as much as it is wearing you down.
<lifeless> so, lets break this down into those bits
<lifeless> what was wrong in the bzr output you wanted to fix  ?
<ddaa> lifeless: I think we differ on that you would assume that if baz_import does not break noisily it works right because it's tested somewhere else.
<ddaa> But I do not, because baz_import belong to a different tree, and may therefore not be the right version.
<lifeless> ddaa: I would write a single smoke test for the end to end behaviour desired. 
<lifeless> ddaa: as a smoke test, I'd seriously do cvs<-....>bzr
<lifeless> because its a single test, meant to be incredibly sensitive to changes, not fine grained unit tests
<ddaa> I agree that's the Right Way of doing it.
<lifeless> but in general we dont test across-trees in launchpad
<lifeless> we don't test that we have the right zope, the right cscvs, the right pybaz
<lifeless> in production thats the responsibility of the person doing the rollout
<ddaa> But since it's throwaway code, cscvs and baz will be stable for the lifetime of the code, I decided to cut costs.
<lifeless> as we dont run the test suite on the production servers, for good reasons, it *cannot* be caught by tests.
<ddaa> I understand it's not ideal best practice either. But I consider it useful there because 1. rolling back a mistake there is incredibly painful 2. it's easy to test 3. it's meant to caught regression in the mainline code (e.g. bad merge, bad test fix)
<ddaa> * meant to catch
<lifeless> I need to go. I see tarballs as valid when there really is no way to describe the scenario except as a binary snapshot.
<lifeless> some people manage their databases like that - but we dont, and I dont see this as being functionally different for the described case.
<ddaa> can turn that into an arch archive created by hand if you are concerned about readability.
<ddaa> by hand = by the test case
<lifeless> I'm worried about several things
<lifeless> bzr is bad on binary files at the moment
<lifeless> really bad
<lifeless> I'm worried about maintainability, yes its throwaway code, but its *still* code that you and possibly me and possibly jamesh and possibly spiv will be touching until the changeover is complete.
<ddaa> okay, will waste the tarball and create the archive in the test suite
<lifeless> and clarity here - in a complex code base - is extremely important.
<lifeless> I'm also worried that the stuff you are talking about testing may be being done too far out from baz2bzr, there may be tests that need to be done to baz2bzr itself that are not done yet.
<lifeless> thank you
<lifeless> can we chat about 2 other things quickly ?
<ddaa> lifeless: I think the coverage of baz2bzr is more than adequate
<ddaa> go on
<lifeless> pybaz - I have sent you a patch log mangling patch
<lifeless> this may fix some of the blacklist imports
<lifeless> can you please as a priority give me a review for it? Its testless for a number of reasons. 
<lifeless> what was the other thing... oh yeah
<ddaa> I read the email you sent (not the patch), but I'm not sure I undertand it very thoroughly, in particular I'm not sure about the cases where it could go wrong
<ddaa> also, I do not understand what can produce the problem.
<lifeless> I want to update rocketfuel to baz2bzr and bzr 0.8 rc2 this week
<lifeless> ddaa: tla produced the problem ;0
<ddaa> what input to tla
<lifeless> it took a commit message from a user than had a pseudo header
<lifeless> summary: blah
<lifeless> keyworkds: more blah
<lifeless> this is not an rfc2822 header: foo bar
<lifeless> 
<lifeless> more content here
<ddaa> would "applied patch not a header" override "applied-patches"?
<lifeless> the 'this is not'... line should have been put in the body of the message
<lifeless> ddaa: applied-patches isn't a tla internal header, and no, IIRC last header wins
<ddaa> BTW, your mail does not appear to include a patch
<lifeless> anyway, instead of putting them in the body, it leaves that 'this is not..' psuedo header in the header section of the message.
<ddaa> so it's difficult for me to apply it :)
<lifeless> done
<ddaa> okay I think I understand
<ddaa> we ended up with non-RFC822 data
<lifeless> yup
<ddaa> and the stdlib that we use to parse the log message barfed
<lifeless> and the email python module starts the body *at that line*.
<lifeless> thus ignoring all the arch-added headers.
<ddaa> esp. New-patches:
<ddaa> -> KeyError when baz_import tries to access that
<lifeless> its when I run into bugs like this that toms rhetoric about how we made bad design decisions and are failing makes me physically sick.
<lifeless> ddaa: exactly.
<lifeless> ddaa: also 'None' type has no attribute split
<ddaa> lifeless: I can understand how you can be offended by Tom ranting about baz design decisions.
<ddaa> But since he never bothered to actually try and understand what we were doing, it's all canned bullshit as far as I'm concerned.
<lifeless> hahha
<lifeless> guess I'm being over sensitive.
<lifeless> anyway, moving along ..
<ddaa> if he were trying, he would actually realise that we were heading roughly towards arch2...
<lifeless> yup
<ddaa> and _that_ would distress him terribly
<lifeless> I want to update the bzr and bzrtools in rocketfuel
<lifeless> do you have any concerns about that ?
<ddaa> not enough hours in the week
<lifeless> major changes: revision-history is normalised, and knits are defaults.
<ddaa> otherwise, no special concern, except that there's a bunch of deprecation warnings e.g. in importdcheck, and I fully expect something will break.
<lifeless> ok, I will try it and if it baulks, I will email you a FYI 
<lifeless> I dont have time to do the integration myself if its non-trivial.
<ddaa> need to talk about revision history things soon, I think I understand how that affects my stuff, but I'd like to sanity check properly with you
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> lets quickly do it now
<ddaa> I'm not in condition
<lifeless> ok
<ddaa> I'm being mildly sick too
<lifeless> gnight then
* ddaa runs to the place
* kiko wakes up
<kiko> hello there
<ddaa> hey kiko
<kiko> hey david, how's it going man?
<ddaa> I noticed there are still a couple of crashing bugs in the branch puller, one appears to be a pyflakes-grade bug in an exception handler
<ddaa> the other is the failure to catch connection errors (at socket level)
<kiko> has the branch puller code been updated to the version salgado reviewed?
<ddaa> phone
<salgado> kiko, that I reviewed?
<kiko> well, that you worked with jblack on, salgado 
<salgado> yes, that's the version that is running
<salgado> the problem is that I don't know how to write a test that exercises the code path that is failing (the exception handler that ddaa said). I've mailed lifeless (you were cc:ed, IIRC), but I didn't get any answer
<kiko> he answered IIRC
<ddaa> back
<ddaa> salgado: want me to have a look? I think I can channel lifeless for that :)
<salgado> ddaa, sure, that'd be great
<salgado> ddaa, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-April/008447.html
<salgado> (that's the thread were we discussed it)
<ddaa> salgado: there's another one in addition to those
<ddaa> error report: 23 Apr 2006 14:20:25 +0100 (BST)
<ddaa> socket.error: (110, 'Connection timed out')
* salgado looks
<ddaa> not caught in branchtomirror.py, line 28
<ddaa> that bzrlib does not catch and convert it to a BzrError might be considered a bug in bzrlib, but I'm inclined to to be quite inclusive in the class of errors BranchToMirror should catch.
<salgado> I thought I was subscribed to this topic, but apparently no
<ddaa> salgado: so we have to interesting lines in branchtomirror.py, line 28 and 42
<ddaa> we want to have test cases for those lines raising all sorts of interesting exceptions, which is annoying because they are calling into bzrlib.
<ddaa> salgado: are we in sync?
<salgado> one second
<salgado> ddaa, yeah, looking at the code now
<salgado> that's right. we already have some tests for failures in line 28
<salgado> but we don't have tests for failures on line 42
<ddaa> the socket.error I mentioned happens in line 28, and since we want to be fine grained, it would be worth a test of its own too
<ddaa> So, these lines do two things: opening srcbranch, and pulling scrbranch into dest_branch
<ddaa> and we want to test that exception handling for those operations behave in a certain way, so we need to make those operations raise those errors
<ddaa> Wearing my lifeless hat, I'd recommend using a TemplateMethod
<ddaa> actually, two TemplateMethods
<ddaa> BranchToMirror.openSourceBranch(self) -> srcbranch
<ddaa> actually, no return value, just stick the value in an instance variable
<ddaa> So, BranchToMirror._openSourceBranch(self) and BranchToMirror._pullSourceToDest(self)
<salgado> that'd be just to make it easier to test, I guess? or do you have something else in mind?
<ddaa> Just to make easier to test.
<ddaa> Then you can override or assign those methods in your tests, to make them raise whatever you want.
<ddaa> I mean assigning the methods in the instance you use in the test.
<ddaa> salgado: does that make sense?
<salgado> yes, definitelly
<salgado> s/ll/l
<ddaa> Mh, interestingly pyflakes does not catch the problem with undefined e...
<ddaa> but there's a couple of unused imports there
<ddaa> salgado: can you fix this socket.error and that undefined e this week?
<salgado> ddaa, I'm fixing them as we talk
<ddaa> fantastic
<ddaa> salgado: actually, I'd also factor out the self.branch_status_client.mirrorFailed(self.branch_id, str(e)) into a separate method
<ddaa> so you can also override that in tests, and have nice pure unit tests for the exception handling
<salgado> ddaa, what about line 37? should we be catching anything other than NotBranchError there?
<ddaa> I do not think we should catch anything else
<ddaa> it's just implementing that logic: "if there's nothing to pull into, create the branch"
<ddaa> any other exception would be bzrlib bug, an API change, or a deployment problem.
<salgado> what about that socket error? I think we need to be consistent and either catch it on both (lines 37 and 42) or don't catch it at all and assume it's a bzrlib bug
<salgado> maybe it's impossible for line 37 to raise the socketerror? (I don't think so)
<ddaa> line 37 is local only
<ddaa> it's just creating a target branch on the filesystem
<salgado> right
<ddaa> if it blows, then there's something REALLY wrong
<salgado> I misread that as the source branch
<salgado> it's the dest branch
<ddaa> salgado: on the socket.error
<ddaa> I think you are right on both accounts
<ddaa> it is probably a bzrlib bug
<ddaa> and it should be caught (IMO) in both places
<salgado> what both places?
<ddaa> 28 and 42
<ddaa> connection time out can happen anytime
<ddaa> I half expect that lifeless would argue that we should not catch it though
<ddaa> and fix bzrlib instead
<ddaa> but I'm not keen at having the branch puller go down in flames everytime a trivial bug like that creeps into bzrlib
<salgado> but if we find a bug in bzrlib, I'd rather get it fixed there than to stick extra error-handling code into the supermirror-puller
<salgado> because this code will probably go away once the bzrlib bug get fixed
<ddaa> I think it's reasonable to catch some simple network errors explicitely, just to be protected against bzrlib regressions or bugs in new transports.
<ddaa> it's not like it's requiring a lot of extra hairy logic
<salgado> indeed it's not. as long as we don't start doing the same for other exceptions
<salgado> and I'll leave a comment there and log a WARNING message if we catch a socket.error
<ddaa> makes much sense
<ddaa> would motivate kiko to nag mpool into getting it fixed :)
<stub> I'd flag the workaround in the Launchpad code with an XXX linked to a Malone bug.
<salgado> stub, but then somebody could be tempted to remove that "workaround" when the bug gets fixed
<salgado> and what ddaa suggested is to leave the "workarround" there to prevent this in the future
<stub> ok.
<kiko-afk> the WARNING idea is a good one
<bradb> mpt_: ping
<kiko> SteveA, salgado: can you confirm https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/34310 is still an issue?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34310 in launchpad "people merge tests disabled temporarily" [Normal,In progress]  
<kiko> bradb, probably asleep, no?
<bradb> probably
<bradb> Though you never know with New Zealanders
<luks> hi. is there some way to remove a translation from rosetta?
<luks> i mistakenly added both 'no' and 'nb' translations, and would need to remove one of them :/
<kiko> matsubara, why is bug 39879 still unfixed? :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39879 in rosetta "Translation string is crashing replacer function" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39879
<matsubara> kiko: couldn't reproduce it locally. I contacted the reporter to help me reproduce it.
<kiko> he posted a comment today
<kiko> is it difficult to trace in the code?
<matsubara> kiko: nope. I just don't know how the user ended up with the string that crashes the replacer function.
<kiko> a string? I thought it was None?
<matsubara> sorry, it's None. I just don't know how he entered that (an empty list) in that form. 
<matsubara> kiko: here's the form with the problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide/it/+translate?offset=10. According to the OOPS message 14 is the one which is crashing the replacer function.
<BjornT> matsubara, kiko: by looking at the oops, i would assume that the function crashes because it gets a list instead of a string.
* kiko reads the oops
<kiko> and indeed we're getting a list for msgset 2446002 
<matsubara> BjornT, kiko: and the list ended there? 
<matsubara> s/and/and how/
<kiko> BjornT, is there something new in zope3.2 relating to how form variables are generated? I've been seeing quite a few of similar bugs
<SteveA> you'd get a list if the URL had two offset=whatever in it
<SteveA> same as in earlier zope
<kiko> so nothing changed?
<matsubara> there's also another thing that could be causing it, if you check message 13 in the translation form, you'll notice there's lots of garbage in it.
<SteveA> so, there's probably some code path that manages to insert two offset=whatever into the URL
<BjornT> kiko: no, that hasn't changed. if you look at the url matsubara gave you, you'll see that 14 is listed twice.
<kiko> yeah it is
<kiko> but not in the UI
<BjornT> what do you mean not in the UI?
<kiko> well there's only one textarea for string 14
<BjornT> really? not in the page i'm looking at.
<BjornT> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide/it/+translate?offset=10
<kiko> I see only one.
<kiko> you see two?
<matsubara> the same string is listed in textarea 14 and 13, but textarea 13 has lots of other things, including html markup. you'll have to scroll it down inside the textarea.
<kiko> but there is only one textarea for string 14 -- right?
<kiko> BjornT, do you see two entries marked for 14?
<BjornT> kiko: yes, i see two. i wonder if it has something to do with permissions, i'm not an admin, but you are.
<kiko> okay -- matsubara only sees one too
<kiko> I think it has to do with preferred languages
<kiko> or your location languages
<BjornT> kiko, matsubara: this is what i see: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bjorn/rosetta.jpg
<kiko> yeah, what I suspected -- I don't
<kiko> BjornT, what are your preferred languages?
<matsubara> kiko: it's browser related
<matsubara> i just opened it on opera
<kiko> ah, really?
<kiko> how interesting
<matsubara> and it shows twice
<kiko> logged in as you?
<matsubara> epiphany and firefox works normally
<matsubara> yep
<BjornT> kiko: English, [en] 
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> HTTP_USER_AGENT	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; it; rv:1.8.0.1) Gecko/20060111 Firefox/1.5.0.1
<kiko> matsubara, that's the agent in the OOPS. So I'm not so sure I'd jump to that conclusion
<BjornT> kiko, matsubara: i see 14 twice in firefox as well
<matsubara> kiko: maybe firefox 1.5 has the same problem.
<kiko> no
<kiko> I think it has to do with location and preferred languages
<kiko> it's not a browser problem.
<BjornT> in firefox i have en-us, en
<kiko> I meant the languages that rosetta indicates as preferred/location
<kiko> not necessarily the browser's indicated Accept-Languages
<BjornT> kiko: oh. rosetta doesn't list any languages as my preferred ones.
<kiko> okay. I have English and Brazilian Portuguese
* BjornT notices that the widget for selecting preferred languages doesn't work in opera
<matsubara> I have none as preferred language.
<tilix> hi. I`m the creator of the first bulgarian Linux distribution - Tilix. Version 2.0 will be based on Ubuntu. I would like to ask is it possible to register it on Launchpad?
<kiko> sure.
<tilix> kiko: what should I do?
<kiko> tilix, can you email me with details of the distribution?
<tilix> ok
<kiko> thanks!
<kiko> I need a domain name, a title, summary and description.
<kiko> once done I will reassign it to you
<tilix> kiko: done
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> SteveA: Are you off reviews ATM? I notice one of my branches has been assigned to you, but it's been on PendingReviews for five days.
<SteveA> bradb: i haven't looked in a while, despite lifeless prompting me
<SteveA> i'll take a look tomorrow
<bradb> ok, thanks
<salgado> ddaa, would you like to have a look at the supermirror-puller patch?
<ddaa> sure
<salgado> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileEicRbJ.html
<ddaa> _openSourceBranch, that reads funny :)
<ddaa> salgado: it would be nice to add docstrings to all those methods
<ddaa> def _openSourceBranch(self):
<ddaa>     """Open the branch to pull from, useful to override in tests."""
<salgado> definitely. I just wanted to make sure it looks sane first
<ddaa> please: logger = logging.getLogger('supermirror-pull') => logger = logging.getLogger('branch-puller')
<ddaa> +                logger.warn( +                    'Possible bug found in bzrlib:\n%s' % traceback.print_exc()) 
<ddaa> you probably want to use canonical.launchpad.scripts.log.exception or shortException
<ddaa> scripts.logger.log, I mean
<salgado> ddaa, why do you want me to use the 'branch-puller' logger?
<ddaa> because I'm just trying to get the terminology I introduced in doc/bazaar (not yet merged after two months) be used.
<ddaa> branch-puller, branch-scanner, branch warehouse, etc.
<ddaa> Supermirror is a collection of services, and I find it's to vague a term to be useful for technical discussion.
<salgado> ah, I see. I thought there were a 'branch-puller' logger created somewhere
<ddaa> salgado:  in stubMirrorFailed, I'd use a list to append to, to make sure it's called exactly once.
<ddaa> also, in testPullFailureHandler, I'd override all of _openSourceBranch, _openDestBranch, and _pullSourceToDest, and remove the bzr tree setup at the beginning.
<ddaa> So it's a pure unit test of the error handling.
<ddaa> Then I'd test BzrError and socket.error explicitely for both error handlers
<ddaa> salgado: I could come up with some more nits, but I think that's enough for today :)
<ddaa> But I think maybe I'm not a reviewer because I'm way too picky. So maybe you should ignore some of my comments.
* bradb & # lunch
<salgado> ddaa, I think most of them make sense. I just don't see why you want a "pure unit test". is it just to have it running faster than it would run as a functional test?
<ddaa> no, that's just a nice side effect. It's to have a test that only depends on what it intends to test.
<radix> salgado: when you're testing smaller units, when a bug happens it's easier to track down the actual problems
<ddaa> lifeless started lecturing me this morning about separation between unit tests, feature tests, and integration tests.
<radix> you find the smallest test that's failing
<ddaa> salgado: what radix is saying
<radix> woops
<ddaa> looks like the cat tripped on the wire...
<ddaa> matsubara: what message did you get last?
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> salgado: what message did you get last? matsubara: ignore me
<salgado> okay, I kicked the power cord again
<salgado> I asked you the rationale for the "pure unit test" and kicked the cord after that
<ddaa>  radix: salgado: when you're testing smaller units, when a bug happens it's easier to track down the actual problems
<ddaa>  radix: you find the smallest test that's failing
<ddaa> running faster is just a side effect, tests should only depend on exactly what they intend to test.
<kiko> ideally at least
<ddaa> yeah, yeah, you know the difference between theory and practice...
<salgado> I thought the 'pure unit test' meant just making it non-functional. I didn't realize you wanted me to split it
<ddaa> I did not mean that.
<ddaa> Though that was indeed one of the additional nits.
<ddaa> better to test the two try-except clauses separately
<ddaa> but there is some light insanity down that road
<ddaa> XP and refactoring purists try to write one line methods, each with its unit tests... I think that's slightly excessive :)
<kiko> one-line methods are usually crack
<kiko> unless they are very special semantic or syntactically
<ddaa> there are useful there, so they can be overriden for testing :)
<salgado> I could move it into a non-functional test class, put some stuff on setUp() and then have one test for each try-except clause
<ddaa> salgado: how far down that road you want to go is your call. But I did not ask for it.
<ddaa> But I do think that would better.
<ddaa> * would be better
<salgado> I don't like reading/writing non-doctests, so anything that I can do to make them nicer I think is worth
* kiko agrees wholeheartedly
<kiko> bradb, did you confirm with mpt on the design for fixing bug 977?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 977 in malone "Commenting on bug should optionally subscribe you" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/977
<tilix> does somebody know how to add a milestone to a distro in Launchpad?
<salgado> ddaa, do you know how to reset the logging framework on a test's tearDown() method? (I'm getting some "** Test did not reset logging framework." messages)
<ddaa> salgado: not offhand... looking
<ddaa> salgado: any reason why you are not passing the logger instance down from the script?
<bradb> kiko-fud: No, tried to earlier, but he wasn't around, and I can't see anything too atrocious about how I did it (though I'm sure mpt_ could improve upon it.)
<ddaa> doing that, you could just give the BranchToMirror instance a fake logger like in test_keyringtrustanalyser
<ddaa> salgado: I have to run now
<salgado> ddaa, you mean, passing the logger as an argument instead of using logging.getLogger() on BranchToMirror?
<ddaa> yup as an argument to __init__
<salgado> I was told this is no good. and I kind of think it's correct. after all, that's why we have logging.getLogger()
<ddaa> alternatively you could override canonical.launchpad.scripts.logger.log._log, but that would be hackish
<ddaa> dunno then, I'd like to help, but I have to leave
<salgado> sure, no worries. thanks for the help. :)
<bradb> salgado: Any chance that you'll to following up on the malone-bug-dates review?
<salgado> bradb, yeah, I'll do that later today
<bradb> cool, thanks
<SteveA> hey sabdfl!
<sabdfl> SteveA, how's it hanging?
<SteveA> fast and loose^w^wcrisp and clean.
<sabdfl> fast crisp and clean I LIKE IT
<kiko> like polished bacon 
<sabdfl> eeew
<SteveA> kiko: i think you meant "greased lightning"
<kiko> lightning-fried bacon
<salgado> SteveA, I'm getting some "** Test did not reset logging framework." messages when running a test in which I do a logging.getLogger('foo').addHandler(). do you know how am I supposed to clean it?
<salgado> s/clean/reset/
<SteveA> salgado: sorry, no.  mail the list.  stub or bjorn or jamesh may know.
<SteveA> kiko will tell you, jamesh knows everything
<kiko> grep(1) may know as well
<salgado> but grep's not as clear as jamesh. :)
<salgado> btw, I've already ask grep, and it seems that it's checking logging._handlerList
<salgado> but I made my tests restore that to the value before running the tests, and it still complains
<SteveA> it may be that it wants an API to be used
<kiko> quite likely
<salgado> I first thought that logger.removeHandler() would do it
<salgado> but it doesn't
<BjornT> salgado: how about canonical.testing.reset_logging()?
<stub> salgado: What Bjorn said. Keep the logger.removeHandler() in though too - it is just the test framework being too dumb to know that you reset stuff, but if we can fix that the reset_logging() will be unnecessary.
<kiko> stub, any word on staging oops logs?
<salgado> aha, that's great. thanks stub and BjornT. :)
<kiko> anyone seen carlos?
<bradb> might be a holiday in spain?
<kiko> mmmm
<bradb> and i think he said something about being far away from a computer, IIRC
<kiko> oookay
<kiko> matsubara, did you file any oops bugs today?
<kiko> ddaa, did you see the SOMTORError in today's OOPS report?
<matsubara> kiko: yes
<kiko> matsubara, which ones?
<matsubara> kiko: let me check
<matsubara> kiko: bugs 41139, 41138, 41108, 41104
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41139 in rosetta "Export request form should check for uniqueness of entry" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41139
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41138 in malone "+viewstatus crashes when opening a remote bug" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41138
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41108 in launchpad "launchpad.net/foaf returns a blank page instead of a NotFound." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41108
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41104 in soyuz "Validate query string in +builds/$builder" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41104
<kiko> matsubara, is the poll crash an old one?
<matsubara> kiko: missed that one. I'll look for a dupe otherwise I'll file a new bug.
<kiko> matsubara, and the branch duplicity one? that looks like a serious bug -- ddaa?
<matsubara> kiko: that one I think I've reported some time ago. I'll check it too
<kiko> matsubara, also, can you tell me what bug is reported for the fti crash with exclamation marks?
<matsubara> kiko: bug 39828
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39828 in launchpad "FTI queries die if ! in or at the end of a word" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39828
<matsubara> that one?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> thank you
<Goshawk> hi
<matsubara> kiko: the poll oops looks like bug 2732
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2732 in launchpad "Adding a poll with a finish date before start date causes error" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2732
<Goshawk> i've registered a project but i don't use CVS neither svn. I use bzr (Bazaar-NG). How can i import it in launchpad?
<kiko> matsubara, is it the same oops sig?
<matsubara> kiko: 2732 doesn't have any oops id.
<matsubara> but according to the bug description and the constraint triggered by the oops looks like the same issue.
<kiko> okay, annotate with oops ID then
<LedStyle> Can someone help-me with a problem in Rosetta?
<mdke> LedStyle, ask away
<LedStyle> I can't download the file compiled... the MO version!
<LedStyle> And cant compile the PO here. There's an inconsistence
<kiko> what happens when you compile?
<LedStyle> Well the log is in portuguese
<LedStyle> inkscape.po:8199: definio duplicada de mensagem
<LedStyle> inkscape.po:4151: ...esta  a localizao da primeira definio
<LedStyle> msgfmt: encontrado 1 erro fatal
<LedStyle> Duplicated message definition
<LedStyle> fatal error
<kiko> that may be a bug
<kiko> in rosetta. but I thought we had fixed that already...
<LedStyle> Can i remove the duplicate part in the PO file and upload?
<kiko> LedStyle, well, it's definitely weird.
* kiko scratches head
<kiko> the best person to answer is carlos but he is on holiday today
<kiko> LedStyle, perhaps filing a bug and adding the file as an attachment is best
<kiko> let me know what the bug # is
<LedStyle> ok
<LedStyle> Thanks for help!
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<LedStyle> kiko, #41163
<kiko> thanks
<LedStyle> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/41163
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41163 in Ubuntu "PO file can't be compiled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> LedStyle, you reported it against Ubuntu?
<LedStyle> Ohh Sorry...
<LedStyle> hahahah
<LedStyle> How can a remove?
<LedStyle> i*
<kiko> you do the following:
<kiko> a) reject the Ubuntu status
<kiko> b) Report it as affecting Upstream
<LedStyle> How to reject?
<LedStyle> Finded
<LedStyle> :P
<matsubara> kiko: about the SOMTORError in today's oops report, I couldn't find a bug, so I reported it as bug 41164
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41164 in launchpad "IPerson.getBranch() should return only one result" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41164
<LedStyle> kiko, ehick packate?
<LedStyle> which*
<kiko> LedStyle, rosetta
<LedStyle> kiko, rosetta is not in the list
<matsubara> LedStyle: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/41163/+upstreamtask
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41163 in Ubuntu "PO file can't be compiled" [Normal,Rejected]  
<uniq> do I get a ubuntu.com e-mail forward automatically when registering in launchpad?
<kiko> LedStyle, you are indicating it against a distribution -- it should be upstream, not in a package.
<kiko> uniq, no.
<highvoltage> hi. do i file launchpad bugs at https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package too?
<LedStyle> Sorry but i dont know anything about this Launchpad system!
<uniq> kiko: do you know what the criterias are?
<kiko> uniq, being an Ubuntu member.
<uniq> kiko: ok, i am.
<uniq> do you know who to ask to setup a forward?
<kiko> uniq, it should work automatically if you are a member
<mdke> uniq, it's automatic, on your launchpad username
<uniq> in that case it doesn't work.
<LedStyle> kiko, 
<kiko> LedStyle?
<LedStyle> Inkscape bug tracker?
<kiko> LedStyle, what?!
<LedStyle> kiko, sorry but im lost here hehehe
<mdke> uniq, you can complain to elmo about it not working
<LedStyle> Were exactly i have to report the possible bug in rosetta?
<kiko> LedStyle, report the bug upstream, on the product rosetta.
<kiko> matsubara already showed you above:
<kiko> <matsubara> LedStyle: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/41163/+upstreamtask
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41163 in Ubuntu "PO file can't be compiled" [Normal,Rejected]  
<uniq> mdke: ok, thanks :)
<LedStyle> kiko, but in the Remote Bug Tracker
<kiko> LedStyle, it's not mandatory -- just leave it empty
<LedStyle> And Remote bug to?
<kiko> yeah
<LedStyle> ahhhh
<LedStyle> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/41163
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41163 in rosetta "PO file can't be compiled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> thanks
<LedStyle> tks kiko 
<kiko> LedStyle, please include in the report the URL you used to download the po-file
<LedStyle> Done kiko 
<kiko> thanks!
<LedStyle> A friend here in the team say: This is happening with other packages to!
<kiko> LedStyle, are you translating the ubuntu package or the upstream product?
<LedStyle> ubuntu package
<kiko> thanks.
<LedStyle> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/inkscape/+pots/inkscape/pt_BR/+translate
<salgado> kiko, do you have a box running dapper close to you?
<kiko> sorta, salgado 
<LedStyle> Afff
<LedStyle> Hey kiko 
<LedStyle> Im doing some tests here
<LedStyle> Im think this can be a bug in gtranslator. But kiko the rosetta is not sending the MO file!
<sivang> re
<kiko> LedStyle, mmm? I thought you said the file you /downloaded/ contained duplicate definitions?
<LedStyle> kiko, yeah, but i use only gtranslator here. Ive never tried open the file in gedit for example. But why the rosetta cant send-me the MO file compiled in this package? The system maybe cant compile them!
<kiko> that's what I suspect as well
<LedStyle> kiko, are u brazilian? Can we talk in portuguese?
<kiko> LedStyle, I don't have a lot of time unfortunately -- carlos will look at your report tomorrow, don't worry
<LedStyle> fine
<LedStyle> And sorry because i dont know use launchpad very well!
<kiko> nothing to be sorry about
<kiko> we're a bit too much on the complicated side
<kiko> but we're working on it
<LedStyle> Rosetta dont like me... hehe
<mdke> I just closed 3 or 4 bugs which were marked as duplicates of a bug which had been fixed already. I know that malone doesn't have any sane duplicate handling yet, I was wondering if there is a quick workaround for this. Like producing a list of the bugs which are marked as fixed and have the most number of duplicates? then we can go and close em all
<lifeless> salgado: ddaa - socket error is likely to not be caught by bzrlib
<lifeless> and the nagging will be noise immediately. 
<lifeless> so I don't think thats sane.
<lifeless> if you consider it a bug in bzrlib, file a bug.
<lifeless> also the log comment isn't accurate: its not about bzr regressions, its about this being an exception that we've decided its safe to continue running after it occurs
<lifeless> (see the existing comments in that file)
#launchpad 2006-04-30
<mdke> s/3 or 4/10 or 11
* mdke wonders if the majority of open ubuntu bugs are duplicates which have been fixed 
<sfllaw> We shall try to tell you soon.
<mdke> sfllaw, mm?
<sfllaw> Well, for some definition of soon.
<mdke> and what definition of we?
<sfllaw> mdke: Hi.  I'm the new guy.
<mdke> hello, are you on malone?
<sfllaw> https://launchpad.net/people/sfllaw
<mdke> ah, I thought you meant you were working on launchpad
<salgado> lifeless, noted that
<sfllaw> Oh no.  We're going to be doing this the old fashioned way.
* sfllaw sighs.
<mdke> kiko's last comment on bug #3796 tends to suggest that duplicates aren't included in most bug lists, not sure though
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<kiko> eu?
<salgado> lifeless, would you like to review that branch or shall I fix this and resubmit it for review?
<kiko> mdke, they aren't -- in any [by default]  that I know of
<mdke> kiko, oh, I just don't understand geek-speak then
<mdke> so all those 10k ubuntu bugs are probably lots of dups?
<kiko> I was agreeing with you!
<mdke> oh damn
<lifeless> salgado: I've emailed you :)
<kiko> heh
<mdke> kiko, I got excited there for a moment
<kiko> as I said -- they aren't [displayed by default] 
<lifeless> salgado: I'd say, fix it, and the duplicate code, then resubmit it
<kiko> I fixed the last bug I knew there, which was in the recent bugs portlet
<mdke> k
<mdke> so there are 10k real bugs, that is crazy
<salgado> lifeless, great. thank you
* salgado => home
<baconbacon> 10k but for many apps
<baconbacon> ...about 16k apps iirc
<lifeless> its < 1 per app
<PenguinOfDoom> How do I increase the severity of a bug?
<PenguinOfDoom> oh, it's per-distribution
<PenguinOfDoom> grumble
<nictuku> "Your subscription to this team has been deactivated. You can't join this team. " what does this mean? I was banned from the group?
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning all
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> I'm having problems with the code updates you do on mawson in the afternoon, or at least I think that's the problem...
<carlos> I breaks the language pack exports
<carlos> s/I/It/
<stub> I don't do code updates on mawson. Do you mean asuka?
<carlos> http://mawson.ubuntu.com/~carlos/rosetta-dapper-2006-04-24.log
<carlos> sorry, asuka, yes
<carlos> I have lock problems
<stub> I can't stop that without disabling the afternoon code updates. They were really only needed for the sprint, so I don't have a problem with that.
<carlos> stub: would the problem be: 
<carlos>         for (id,) in cur.fetchall():
<carlos>             yield POTemplate.get(id)
<carlos> would it be fixed if I create a list first? and stop using the cursor?
<stub> Not really - locks you open remain that way until you commit or rollback.
<carlos> hmmm, no, the break is when doing the query....
<carlos> yeah, and another process is doing the lock
<carlos> stub: well, disabling the code update would fix it now, but when we move this script into production...
<stub> You are competing with a script that removes and rebuilds the permissions on all the tables - no way you can avoid locking. This is why we shutdown the production launchpad for database updates.
<carlos> it would be worse
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so you think it would not be an issue on production?
<lifeless> carlos: can you reschedule teh exports to not conflict ?
<carlos> I did it already
<carlos> Let me see how long it takes now and try to find a better time to execute it....
<carlos> stub: when does the morning update finish?
<carlos> the one with the database mirror included
<stub> carlos: If it triggered by the database updates, then this won't be an issue on production
<carlos> ok
<carlos> my export script takes around 3 hours 
<carlos> and I would need as close as possible to the db mirror to be able to test it earlier instead of one day after doing changes on production (like new .pot/.po imports)
<carlos> stub: I'm executing it at 12:30 (mawson time)
<stub> You shouldn't get too close, as the finish time isn't that fixed
* stub waits for his trash mailbox to load
<carlos> yeah, that's why I moved it later, but seems like I moved too late and the afternoon update broke it again
<stub> Start at approx 8:30 and finish approx 12:00 server time
<stub> I'll disable the midday update
<carlos> that means I should delay it a bit more or the afternoon update should be done later (3 hours after the morning update is a bit early, isn't it?)
<stub> It was requested at that time for the sprint.
<stub> Like I said - it is pretty pointless now that the sprint is over
<carlos> stub: I think lifeless prefer that we leave it there instead of removing it
<carlos> lifeless: ?
<lifeless> I don't care
<lifeless> I think steve might
<lifeless> and its night to have staging really close to prod
<lifeless> plus the po exports really should not be broken every time we sprint
<lifeless> -> should solve it permanently
<stub> it is just a code update - doesn't make any difference to data freshness
<lifeless> I'm talking code!
<stub> po exports shouldn't be running on staging.
<lifeless> sorry, I meant 'close to HEAD'
<lifeless> language packs are .. mo exports  not po, sorry.
<lifeless> I meant language packs though
<carlos> lifeless: well, the po export should move to production servers before next sprint
<carlos> we are runing them on staging because that give me much more flexibility, but I hadn't to change any code recently related to them, or at least I hadn't to change any code that would not wait for the usual review and rocketfuel merge procedure, atm we are running there rocketfuel code directly
<lifeless> so why not run on production now ?
<stub> he is chicken ;)
<lifeless> squawk squawk squawk
* stub goes for a swim
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> lifeless: if I get a full run today, and works as expected, I will start planning its movement to production
<mpt_> stub, are you able to cherrypick r1815?
<carlos> lifeless: hi, we had a weird behaviour with bzr, I'm not sure if it's related but it happened with the revision number change, the r3488 that is know now as r1814 (I think that was the last commit with the old revision numbers)
<carlos> lifeless: I added a new file on that revision and merged it into rocketfuel
<carlos> but rocketfuel doesn't have that file
<mpt_> carlos, lifeless said that the revision numbers will all fix themselves once he finds that bug
<carlos> and my mirror has it so I'm sure I didn't forget its addition
<carlos> mpt_: do you mean that the missing files is a known bug?
<carlos> mpt_: or just that the revision number will be fixed?
<carlos> in that case, is not just the revision number, but data lose...
<ddaa> carlos: the revno thing should not affect the merge logic, I think.
<mpt_> carlos, I don't know anything about any missing files
<ddaa> whether a branch has new stuff compared to another one is based on the revid of the tip
<ddaa> carlos: what is your branch with the problem?
<SteveA> hi
<carlos> ddaa: chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/bug-2529
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> ddaa: seems like it's there now...
<stub> mpt_: Probably. I was going to do a production update today and bring it in then.
<mpt_> great
<SteveA> mpt_: aren't you on holiday? :-)
<mpt_> SteveA, yes, but I said I'd be on IRC some of the day
<ddaa> carlos: well, if you say the file is in rocketfuel now, no need for me to investigate.
<carlos> ddaa: right, thank you
<carlos> stub: the migration script for the cherry pick you did for me is now on rocketfuel, could you execute it now?
<stub> carlos: Do you know what revision it landed in?
<carlos> stub: well, I know the revision where it should be, and is the same you cherry picked...
<carlos> I didn't ask for any other merge since then
<carlos> r3488 or r1811 with the new numeration
<stub> Do you have a rough idea on how long it will take to run?
<carlos> stub: no, but I don't think it would take more than one hour, it depends on the number of POFiles we have in our database
<carlos> I think it would do the job in 15-20 minutes
<carlos> but that's only a guess
<carlos> if you want
<carlos> I could time it on staging
<stub> no - rough is fine.
<carlos> ok
<stub> Looks like rolling out head is the thing to do - almost everything landed since friday are desirable cherrypicks
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in just over 45 minutes at 10:00 UTC for its regular code update. Estimated downtime is 15 minutes.
<doko> <doko> carlos, pitti: I don't see any translations on rookery from the last OOo build?
<doko> <pitti> doko: hm, maybe you still had NO_PKG_MANGLE defined?
<doko> <doko> pitti: no, and that wouldn't explain that carlos had something imported
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes at 10:00 UTC for its regular code update. Estimated downtime is 15 minutes.
<carlos> doko: I don't control rookery tarballs, I cannot do anything there...
<BjornT> mpt_: ping
<mpt_> BjornT, pong
<BjornT> mpt_: do you have any suggestions how to make it possible to unsubscribe a team, without adding another menu item?
<mpt_> BjornT, the current UI structure kind of requires another menu item
<mpt_> hmmm, unless ...
<mpt_> ... unless "Subscribe" becomes "Subscribe/Unsubscribe" if a team you are a member of is subscribed to the bug
<mpt_> and then the resulting "Subscribe/Unsubscribe" page has radiobuttons for the things you want to do
<mpt_> (*) Subscribe me
<mpt_> ( ) Unsubscribe Team I'm a Member Of A
<mpt_> ( ) Unsubscribe Team I'm a Member Of B
<mpt_> That would be a gross hack, but it would avoid adding a menu item
<mpt_> Ideally, this would be done by the people/teams that you had permission to modify in the list of subscribers having checkboxes
<mpt_> To unsubscribe yourself or a team you're a member of, uncheck the relevant box
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> there are a number of states
<BjornT> yeah, i'll go for the "Subscribe/Unsubscribe" solution for now. it's quite easy to do, and the menu won't get any longer than it already is.
<SteveA>  - not subscribed
<SteveA>  - subscribed as me
<SteveA>  - subscribed as team / teams
<SteveA>  - subscribed as me and team / teams
<SteveA> the menu item can say
<ddaa> hey SteveA
<SteveA>  - unsubscribe
<SteveA>  - unsubscribe my team
<SteveA>  - unsubscribe me and my team
<SteveA> in the (hopefully) rare case you want to unsubscribe a team, but not yourself, we can either offer a UI, or you unsubscribe it all, and resubscribe yourself 
<mpt_> Three menu items?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> well, yes
<SteveA> but only one ever visible at one
<SteveA> once
<BjornT> SteveA: so, if the menu item says 'unsubscribe my team', how do i subscribe myself?
<ddaa> is Launchpad eligible for SOC?
<mpt_> SteveA, that would be two extra page loads for the rare case, and the same number of page loads for every other case
<SteveA> BjornT: it would say "unsubscribe me and my team"
<mpt_> so, what is the advantage of doing it that way?
<SteveA> ah...
<SteveA> <mpt_> (*) Subscribe me
<SteveA> so, that wasn't a type
<SteveA> typo
<SteveA> (how ironic i typo the word typo)
<BjornT> SteveA: i don't quite understand. if one of my team is subscribed, but i'm not, what will it say?
<SteveA> i was confused by one radio button being "subscribe me" and the rest being "unsubscribe team"
<SteveA> mixing "subscribe" and "unsubscribe" in the same control is confusing
<mpt_> Yes, it is
<mpt_> We already have such evilness for unmarking duplicates
<mpt_> but the alternative is to add another menu item
<mpt_> or to add more page loads
<SteveA> my overall point, confusion aside, is that we can make the menu item give more of a clue as to what it is offering
<SteveA> by making it more context-specific
<BjornT> well, it's hard to get much information into the item and still have it short enough to fit into the menu box.
* SteveA thinks of icons
<SteveA> a person going into a waste-disposal device, vs a group of people going into the same waste disposal device ;-)
* SteveA got a degree from the school of inappropriate icons
<jordi> carlos?
<SteveA> mpt_: magic dhtml extra menu items...
<carlos> jordi: hi
<mpt_> Soylent Green Subscriptions
* BjornT -> lunch
* SteveA --> lunch
<Keybuk> uh, help
<Keybuk> sync-source is bailing out most of the time saying things like:
<Keybuk> E: bsdgames_2.17.orig.tar.gz (from bsdgames) returns multiple IDs ([(1332643,), (1494584,)] ) for orig.tar.gz.  Help?
<elmo> Keybuk: that shouldn't happen, that means there are multiple different orig.tar.gz's with different content, that's stunningly bad
<elmo> Keybuk: and it's not a sync-source problem
<Keybuk> the content is the same in both Ubuntu and Debian, if that's what you mean ?
<elmo> no, I mean in soyuz
<Keybuk> Kinnison says that the uploader may be just making duplicate aliases for the same actual .orig.tar.gzs
<Keybuk> it's doing this for pretty much every package I'm trying
<elmo> sync-source already deals with that
<elmo> it has an explicit "is the sha1 and size the same?  if so, ignore it" check
<Keybuk> so who has to be beaten up to get this fixed?
<Kinnison> elmo: yargh, okay I need to looksee
<elmo> keybuk: well, probably not me, but I need to run to a meeting anyway
* Kinnison needs to grab some lunch, then I'll take a good look at the db
<Keybuk> Kinnison: thanks *hug*
<cprov> morning guys
<mpt> bradb, pong
<matsubara> good morning!
<bradb> mpt: Was going to ask you to have a look at the UI for the fix for bug 977. (It's in rf.)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 977 in malone "Commenting on bug should optionally subscribe you" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/977
<mpt> That would require me to go off IRC to get rocketfuel
<mpt> Have a demo/screenshot?
<mpt> or shall I just look at it tomorrow?
<bradb> mpt: Tomorrow'd be fine.
<bradb> It's nothing life changing.
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> matsubara: good catch
<ddaa> I mean bug 41164
<matsubara> ddaa: ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41164 in launchpad "IPerson.getBranch() should return only one result" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41164
<ddaa> critical db constraint missing
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<matsubara> ddaa: thanks to the oops report :)
<ddaa> no idea how that ended up this way, I cannot believe I just _forgot_ to add that constraint
<matsubara> ddaa: can you fix it?
<ddaa> Should be trivial to fix.
<ddaa> well, that also means that some form do not do proper input validation
<ddaa> but that's MUCH less of a problem
<Keybuk> ok, that's kinda interesting
<Keybuk> my sync queue just got moved to failed, not accepted
<Keybuk> no errors, just lots of
<Keybuk> 12:41:44 WARNING Exception during processing made it out of the main loop.
<Keybuk>  -> http://librarian.launchpad.net/2339224/lEYjJjYCKy0XmqVqfzZaazPPLYK.txt (No To: header)
<salgado> Keybuk, I think there's a bug reported for that
<salgado> yep, bug 40958
<salgado> Ubugtu, you slacker!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40958 in qprocd "all sync attempts fail" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40958
<Keybuk> *sigh*
<kiko-zzz> cprov, is that codepath not tested?
<kiko> hey BjornT 
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> hey carlos 
<cprov> kiko: barely only, I think we never reached this subtle situation
<carlos> kiko: hey dude!
<kiko> did you give matsubara a hand trying to figure out that crasher in rosetta?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> cprov, really? isn't it that all syncs are busted?
<carlos> kiko: which crash?
<kiko> carlos, the TypeError?
<matsubara> kiko: yes he did.
<kiko> the only rosetta crasher open that I know of
<kiko> ah cool
<carlos> kiko: I talked with matsubara last week
<cprov> kiko: yes, I think so
<carlos> matsubara: but did you manage to reproduce it?
<kiko> cprov, so what I'm saying is that we are not functional-testing the sync process
<matsubara> carlos: unfortunately, no
<cprov> kiko: just investigate that zakame issue 
<kiko> carlos, well, notice that there are /two/ string 13s in the form
<carlos> matsubara: let's talk when I'm back from lunch about it, ok?
<kiko> carlos, how could that be possible?
<kiko> anyway k
<matsubara> carlos: ok.
<carlos> kiko: no idea ;-)
<kiko> carlos, seems to be user-dependent too
<carlos> kiko: I don't even know how is possible that we get a python list dump there....
<kiko> i.e. BjornT sees two string 13s but matsubara and I only see one.
<kiko> carlos, it happens when there are two fields with the same form name.
<kiko> that's how you get the python list
<cprov> kiko: I'd say so, it's not properly tested, as you can see 
<carlos> kiko: oh, that's good
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> I mean if you found a way to reproduce it
<kiko> carlos, we'll need to find out what codepath causes two string 13s to be displayed
<carlos> kiko: I need to leave now, I will take a deeper look when I'm back
<carlos> thanks for the extra info
<carlos> kiko: right
<matsubara> kiko: it's string 14. The garbage I told you in string 13 is the html that should be rendered as the second 14 textarea
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> string 13
<kiko> string 14
<carlos> I guess it depends more on your locale preferences or IP address
<kiko> matsubara, that "garbage" is actually entered by the translator, I suspect
<kiko> carlos, exactly what I think
<carlos> ok
<carlos> see you later!
<matsubara> kiko: do you think so? I run a diff between the html generated by opera and by firefox and there's no difference
<kiko> matsubara, I am /sure/ there is a difference
<kiko> matsubara, and, for the 10th time, this is /not/ browser-dependent
<kiko> it most likely depends on the user's calculates languages
<matsubara> I understood that and I'm not saying it's browser dependent.
<kiko> but you said "opera" versus "firefox" above!
<ddaa> mh... apparently, the db constraint just got forgotten...
<ddaa> how embarassing
<ddaa> stub!
<stub> ddaa!
<kiko> heya guys
<ddaa> can you make a itsy bitsy littly db patch like, right now, with a cherrypick?
* kiko looks at ddaa 
<ddaa> I'll try phrasing what I want in sql if you want.
<stub> sql or english
<ddaa> in english
<ddaa> drop all Branch with duplicate (owner, product, name), keep the one with smallest id
<ddaa> add unique branch constraint on (owner, product, name)
<stub> ok
<ddaa> note that product may be NULL, dunno how that can affect unique matching
<ddaa> the delete should delete just 2 rows
<kiko> ddaa, that constraint needs a code check, I assume?
<ddaa> kiko: code check?
<kiko> well, something to avoid OOPSing when it happens
<ddaa> well, the form that allowed violating the unspoken constraint definitely needs fixing
<ddaa> and other forms too
<ddaa> but that's a low priority
<kiko> if it generates an OOPS it is high priority
<kiko> you don't need to do it yourself though
<ddaa> I mean lower than fixing the db constraint.
<kiko> just make sure it gets done
<ddaa> since the constraint violation cause _everything else_ to blow up
<kiko> you mean not having the constraint I guess
<kiko> yeah
<ddaa> it's a "violation" in that a lot of things rely on that constraint, in the code (selectOneBy) and in the design.
<kiko> indeed
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> stub: please run the following query and mail me the output before running the delete in production: select branch.id, branch.owner, person.name as owner_name, branch.product, product.name as product_name, branch.name from (select owner, product, name from branch group by owner, product, name having count(*) > 1) as dup_branch join branch using (owner, product, name) join person on branch.owner = person.id join product on branch.produ
<ddaa> it may require some cleanup on the supermirror filesystems
<stub> ddaa: pastebin please - that got cuttoff.
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filejTBhBh.html
<ddaa> basically, I just want to know which branches got deleted, because the branch mirroring stuff does not care about that constraint
<stub> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileay8ntH.html
<ddaa> stub: you have already applied the constraint?
<stub> ddaa: Not yet
<stub> ('ddaa', NULL, 'fred') and ('ddaa', NULL, 'fred') should conflict I assume?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> NULL product == pseudo product with name '+junk'
<stub> ddaa: Done
<ddaa> thank you, I'm looking forward to see it landing in RF
* ddaa is sick, going for a nap
<kiko> stub, we're only rolling out head-ish next week, right?
<stub> kiko: Almost everything that had landed since last week was either requested for cherry pick, or was a good candidate for a cherry pick. So yes - one off.
<kiko> stub, wonderful. next tuesday, then?
<bradb> SteveA: Any chance of some code review love today?
* bradb is in desparate need
<kiko> bradb, what's up?
<bradb> Code review blockage
<kiko> that was obvious; more specifically?
<bradb> also, a decision on binary package name, as per my email
<kiko> I thought we had agreed to just put it in the description. I don't care about data migration, it's your call.
<bradb> kiko: Yeah, it's already in the description, just the data migration issue. But if you don't care, then I say we just blow it away. We'll offend two or three people, and life will go on.
<kiko> "Have you ever killed anybody? Me? No. But I hurt someone's feelings once."
<bradb> heh
* bradb lands it then
<sivang> kiko: hehe
<kiko> what movie is that from sivang?
<SteveA> bradb: you know i'd love to give your code some lovin'
<Kinnison> stub: is it possible to create temporary tables inside a transaction when connected as user 'ro' ?
<Kinnison> actually, that question goes to anyone who might know
<bradb> SteveA: !
<SteveA> tough love
<bradb> booty call
<SteveA> the bradb code review booty call
<SteveA> i like it
<bradb> heh
<SteveA> ddaa: why is the docs stuff in my review queue?
<stub> Kinnison: Dunno ;-)
<Kinnison> stub: hhe
<Kinnison> stub: it seems it is permissible
* Kinnison continues doing scary sql research as ro
<Kinnison> just with much shorter queries now
<SteveA> jamesh: nice improvements to the pending reviews page!
<Kinnison> if I have a table with three columns in it, namely aliasid, filename and sha1, how can I select all the rows which have a unique (filename,sha1) tuple?
<SteveA> bradb: i'm looking at bug 36866 now, in preparation for the code review
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36866 in malone "Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36866
<SteveA> bradb: one thing about bug reports like this: always edit the description to include an actual URL to start the process from
<SteveA> that way, looking at the problematic workflow is much easier for someone looking at the bug
<SteveA> matsubara: please note the above too
<bradb> SteveA: updated :)
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<kiko> Kinnison, select distinct on (filename, sha1)
<kiko> Kinnison, you can use that in a subselect if necessary
<kiko> and order by to choose which row you want
<Kinnison> kiko: yah, someone gave me that in another channel just now, thanks dude
* Kinnison never knew of the ON(blah) bit of select distinct
<kiko> if you need some help using it let me know as I rewrote some code to use it recently
<Kinnison> thanks, I think I've got the answer I needed, but I may be back for more hints
<kiko> carlos, ping?
* ddaa crawls out of his nap
<ddaa> SteveA: not sure why doc-bazaar is in your queue, after you replied to to lifeless' question during your vacation, I made some changes to the README, quicked it back to needs-review, then it went dormant. Only this week was I asked to get it moving again, so I said I already did...
<ddaa> at some point in the meantime, I guess it was moved out of spiv's queue (who is in vacation if I am correct)
<ddaa> SteveA: I guess your review is requested to confirm that the level of build documentation (good) and cross-referencing (none so far) is satisfying.
<stub> ddaa: That constraint is causing branch-pages.txt to fail (possibly others too)
<ddaa> duh?
<ddaa> ???
<ddaa> no way _adding_ this constrain would cause anything to fail
<ddaa> except some forms with insufficient validation
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYAYBeQ.html for the constraint that needs to land in rocketfuel....
<ddaa> stub: yes
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJRit8h.html for the failure
<ddaa> holy fucking christ :(
<ddaa> cascading breakage
<ddaa> I'll be working on fixing the tests and stuff, right now
<stub> ddaa: ok. It would be great if you can land that db patch as patch-40-49-1.sql
<stub> ddaa: The person merge tests are also failing - we need to decide how to handle duplicates caused by a merge.
<ddaa> *argl*
<stub> I don't think we can delete them, so we might just have to leave them in the db as noise
<ddaa> stub: we should append "-N" to the name, where N is an integer.
<ddaa> i.e. name-1, name-2, etc.
<stub> Ahh... yes. that is a good idea.
<stub> I'll sort the people merge code if you like.
<ddaa> there might be better ways to do it, but I people merge is rare corner case, so that will be good enough
<ddaa> stub: I'd like if you could
<ddaa> send me a paste, when you have
<mdke> is spiv on vacation, does anyone know?
<ddaa> mdke: he is
<Kinnison> stub: Would there be anything wrong with coalescing libraryfilealias records?
<mdke> ddaa, thanks. When is he back?
<ddaa> mdke: back at the end of the week
<mdke> great
<mdke> good telepathy too
<Kinnison> stub: I.E. if two lfa records have the same name, content, mimetype and expiry, reduce it to one lfa by updating FKs everywhere else?
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, read my mind, I was about to reping
<kiko> so 
<kiko> you have more database corruption. :)
<carlos> not really read your mind, I just came back from lunch :-D
<carlos> I have more database corruption?
<kiko> carlos, yes. when and why did you choose to tal:replace="structure  inside the pomsgset textarea?
<carlos> I don't remember
<stub> Kinnison: If you do that, we lose the ability to determine the last access time of the individual aliases (as there is now only one)
<stub> Kinnison: Apart from that, no problem at all
<carlos> can you point me to the code so I can try to get the context?
* Kinnison tries to think of a case where the last access time on the individual aliases would be important
<kiko> carlos, look at the pomsgset translation template.
<carlos> I'm there
<carlos> <tal:content replace="structure python:pomsgset_view.getTranslation(index)" />
<cprov> Kinnison: last_access is only important for gc, if we set it for now it will just prevent them to be removed for a while. Does it sound right ?
<carlos> are we talking about that?
<Kinnison> cprov: I was just imagining chosing the most recent last_access
<kiko> carlos, yes.
<stub> Kinnison: Removing LibraryFileAliases will cause URLs that used to work to stop working, so we don't want to add this to the Library garbage collector. Just special cased in areas we feel are worth the extra complexity.
<kiko> carlos, when and why did that structure get added there.
<Kinnison> stub: right
<Kinnison> stub: that's a good point, removing an LFA renders a URL nonfunctional
<Kinnison> This might be a one-off for sourcepackages so I'll look into doing a one-off script instead
<stub> Are you creating a large number of dupes or something?
<stub> That will never be garbage collected?
<carlos> kiko: last time i touched that code was with my branch to split out the pomsgset specific template from the pofile-translate template
<carlos> kiko: I don't know if I added it then
<carlos> kiko: about why, I don't know
<carlos> let me check if it's on that branch...
<kiko> carlos, okay. it is wrong.
<carlos> kiko: don't we have a bzr blame yet?
<carlos> it's really useful to know the revision when a code line was touched....
<kiko> carlos, we have bzr annotate.
<carlos> lifeless, mpool:  ^^^
<kiko> carlos, but I have little time, so let's go over why it is wrong.
<Kinnison> stub: at some point, a large number of dupes was created
<Kinnison> stub: I'm trying to work out if it's still going on
<kiko> carlos, what happens when an end-user types into a translation textarea the following literal text: "Foo <em>bar</em> baz"
<Kinnison> stub: so I need to clear the dupes
<carlos> kiko: let me read some extra code first, please...
<kiko> carlos, what do we save to the database?
<kiko> carlos, there is no extra code to read -- the error is there. :)
<stub> How large though? Is it significant in a table designed to hold tens of millions of records?
<kiko> carlos, I have 5m
<Kinnison> stub: It's significant in a tool sense
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> stub: tools are crashing because of finding more than one lfa for a given filename in a given distro pool
<carlos> kiko: I guess the form submission should escape the '<' and '>' chars
<carlos> so we get &lt; and &gt;
<kiko> carlos, the browser does that for you. we correctly store in the database "<" and ">".
<kiko> carlos, the problem is when we /render/ the translation in the page.
<stub> Kinnison: Ok. So we can either merge the dupes, or fix the tools to choose an arbitrary file in that case.
<kiko> what happens is you end up with a <textarea> that can contain HTML elements.
<kiko> carlos, have you ever tried, for instance, to type in </textarea> into a translation?
<carlos> right
<carlos> kiko: no, I havent
<kiko> carlos, test it in a local tree to see what happens. 
<kiko> carlos, now, this is very unfortunate
<carlos> kiko: I know that the 'structure' thing should not be there
<kiko> right
<Kinnison> stub: I want to merge the dupes because it's good for the tools to rant in case they're not dupes but a bug which has allowed different contents into the pool
<kiko> because it has caused some weird side-effects that need to be dealt with
<carlos> because the html tags are preserved that is what you are pointing at
<kiko> right
<kiko> carlos, we have translations now that include portions of the translation template
<Kinnison> stub: we used to have a bug which has allowed three broken orig.tar.gzs to happen
<Kinnison> stub: Celso and I corrected that bug, but now we need to cleanup so we have an easier time of it debugging any future issue
<kiko> carlos, we will need to look for translations that contain the text </textarea> and fix them.
<stub> Kinnison: ok. If you don't remove the existing LFAs, but just change the stuff that points to them to point to the canonical entry, then existing URLs won't break.
<kiko> carlos, hopefully there are not too many
<kiko> carlos, but it will require a script to fix them I suspect
<carlos> let me check the number...
<kiko> carlos, can you a) do an analysis on staging and tell me how many are broken b) add a test c) fix the bug and d) email me cc:launchpad with the details? :-)
<Kinnison> stub: aye, but won't librariangc then remove the unreferenced LFAs ?
<carlos> kiko: we have 5 translations with '</textarea>'
<Kinnison> stub: given the only things using the LFA URLs are the internal tools I'm fairly happy if they disappear anyway
<kiko> carlos, wonderful. 
<stub> Kinnison: And if the number of irrelevant LFA entries becomes a size problem, we can update the librariangc to remove unreferenced library file aliases that have not been accessed in the last 6 months or something.
<kiko> carlos, if you implement "translation search" we can fix them using rosetta :-)
<carlos> a) yes, b) yes, c) yes d) yes
<kiko> thanks!
<kiko> I love jackpots!
<carlos> :-P
<Kinnison> stub: aah cool
<carlos> kiko: so, is this related to the problem matsubara is fixing?
<kiko> carlos, this is the exact same problem, but I have assigned matsubara to something else -- I think this is something you're better off testing and fixing.
<carlos> kiko: I'm not asking for matsubara to fix it, I'm just asking to know if I need to deal also with the other bug ;-)
<ddaa> stub: okay for me to send https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filezQs3xR.html with r=stub?
<kiko> carlos, yeah, and no, it's just one bug. 
<carlos> kiko: ok, seems like this came from my branch, or at least it's there too
<kiko> carlos, yeah, tough luck, your bug, you fix it :)
<carlos> :-P
<ddaa> (might need extra adjustment, full test suite running)
<stub> ddaa: Sure, but it won't land without the people merge code being updated too
<ddaa> ha, I did not realise that this was actually breaking on people merge...
<carlos> kiko: so do you want a migration script or just leave them and fix with the search feature when it's implemented?
<stub> ddaa: Do you need it landed now, or do you want to pass the branch over to me to land?
<kiko> carlos, a) how long is the search feature going to take to get done b) can you at least contact the owners of the pofiles and tell them what is wrong so they know and can fix it?
<stub> ddaa: The people merge code is paranoid - it analyzes the database schema and fails when it detects a structure we are not explicitly handling that it can't deal with itself.
<ddaa> the sooner the better, I do not know what people merging look like, but I'm willing to give it a shot. Not sure I will have the time tonight though, as I'm on a collision course with my SO.
<stub> ddaa: ok. I'll apply your patch and land a fix tomorrow.
<carlos> kiko: a) I don't have any idea as the spec is not even approved b) Will do as soon as the 'structure' tag is removed and they can actually fix it
* ddaa hugs stub
<kiko> carlos, agreed. 
<kiko> carlos, I'd love the spec, at least a small part of it, to be implemented soonish.. but get your dapper shoes polished first. 
<carlos> dapper thing is almost done
<kiko> wonderful
<carlos> at least the critical part, I need to ask some extra removals and I think we can deal with whatever is missing from time to time
<carlos> kiko: there are 'only' 2000 entries on the queue from the 29000 we had last week
<kiko> carlos, wonderful -- does this mean that the translation statistics for today are going to look great?
<carlos> kiko: they should, but they are not looking great....
<carlos> kiko: the export log says that we have twice the number of pofiles we had last week, but pitti's email says we have no changes...
<carlos> something went wrong here...
* bradb & # dner
<SteveA> bradb: !
<carlos> hmm, and pitti is not around so I cannot check it with him now...
<carlos> kiko: if you look at http://mawson.ubuntu.com/~carlos/rosetta-dapper-2006-04-25.log vs http://mawson.ubuntu.com/~carlos/rosetta-dapper-2006-04-21.log
<carlos> kiko: you can see the difference
<carlos> we had a problem with the exports from 22 until today, a lock was breaking the exports, but we fixed it today
<kiko> carlos, perhaps that's the problem -- the script ran too early?
<kiko> carlos, that looks awesome!
<carlos> kiko: not sure, I need to check with martin 
<kiko> ok
<carlos> kiko: yeah, and most of those changes are just KDE being imported... I think KDE is 2/3 of dapper's .po files
<kiko> wow
<carlos> yeah they split them a lot
<carlos> ok, let's fix some bugs ;-)
<carlos> kiko, matsubara: thanks for debugging the problem
<kiko> carlos, no worries, enjoy 
<kiko> and matsubara was right after all
<kiko> it /was/ browser dependent
* kiko dons paper bag
<kiko-fud> carlos, make sure your test catches the fact that "<" and ">" are /not/ present inside the textarea content
<kiko-fud> carlos, it's tricky making pagetests that ensure that something is not in the page
<carlos> kiko-fud: well, I don't think is so tricky, just test for &lt; and &gt; if they are not there, '<' and '>' would be there, right?
<kiko-fud> carlos, well, sorta -- what if the sampledata has a literal &lt; in it?
<stub> There are funky new tools in Z3.2 for writing page tests and page test like things easier - just needs someone to go through and work out what is useful to us and throw together some examples.
<kiko-fud> maybe you should just test that the view's getTranslation method returns a string with no "<" or ">" in it, and fiddle with sampledata adding a string that contains it.
<carlos> it will appear as &lt; but never as '<', right?
<SteveA> stub: bjorn and i were talking about that over lunch
<SteveA> stub: i asked bjorn to try using the new stuff for his current work
<SteveA> see how it goes
<kiko-fud> time for fud
<SteveA> and then we can write new docs depending on how that goes
<carlos> kiko-fud: yeah, the idea is to submit and fetch texts that has a '<' char
<carlos> the form should not have it ever
<Kinnison> stub: when did librariangc last run?
<carlos> SteveA, stub: I guess it would mean that we will need to rewrite our pagetests, right?
<SteveA> yes, over time
<carlos> kiko-fud: enjoy it
<SteveA> we'll just rewrite the ones we touch, to start with
<carlos> ok
* ddaa starts hacking a doctest for people merging 
<stub> If I'm right, it will be much easier rewriting a failing pagetest than fixing a broken one - I find fixing them is really fiddly and time consuming
<SteveA> yeah
<mdke> I think " status: fix released" should work when in a bug mail, what do you guys think?
<Kinnison> stub: I'm concerned that I'm finding duplicated LFC records
<stub> Kinnison: Hmm... looks like the cron job has gone missing
<kiko-fud> mdke, sounds reasonable. doesn't it?
<Kinnison> stub: it's been missing a long time then
<Kinnison> stub: any chance of it being started pretty soon?
<Kinnison> stub: then I'll hold off on my stuff until the LFCs are coalesced
<stub> Sure.
<Kinnison> thanks
<Kinnison> it'll be easier to just use lfa.content rather than having to drill into lfa.content.sha1 and lfa.content.filesize
<Kinnison> probably quicker too :-)
<mdke> kiko-fud, well, I tried closing two bugs that way. It would be useful for those people who made a vague attempt at reading the documentation, but didn't really do so thoroughly
<BjornT> mdke: i agree, it should work. could you please file a bug about it?
<mdke> BjornT, you bet
<mdke> BjornT, bug 41329
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41329 in malone "allow spaces in status name when changing status by email" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41329
<BjornT> thanks
<ddaa> stub: here is a doctest for branch handling when merging people
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileraBhNY.html
<ddaa> I have to run now, I might not have the time to do any more today. Anyway, you can do the sql stuff better and faster than me even in your sleep.
<ddaa> stub: and one w/o broken line breaking: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJ6Ax6x.html
* ddaa runs
<saik0> Launchpad Ubuntu CoC signing problem https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/41334
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41334 in Ubuntu "Cannot sign Ubuntu Code of Conduct 1.0.1" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
* saik0 pets Ubugtu
<sfllaw> saik0: I can confirm it.
<sfllaw> I tried to sign it yesterday.
<sfllaw> No dice.
<sfllaw> 1.0 works, though.
<carlos> kiko-fud: pitti's script was run 7 minutes before the language pack generation finished
<carlos> kiko-fud: he's running it again now. and we moved it 30 minutes later
<carlos> to prevent this to happen again
<saik0> sfllaw, same. I can sign 1.0 fine
<salgado> saik0, sfllaw, that's a bug in launchpad actually
<salgado> stub, are we running head on production?
<saik0> salgado, can you file launchpad bugs in launchpad?
<salgado> yeah, sure. https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad
<saik0> salgado, thanks. wow, why could'nt I find that
<salgado> saik0, probably because it's (unintentionally) well hidden. :/
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later tonight
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> cprov, are you using mawson's db?
<salgado> stub, are you going to be around during the next 15min or so?
<cprov> salgado: yes, it has edgy oppened
<salgado> cprov, and you're running a launchpad instance there, I guess?
<cprov> salgado: yep
<salgado> cprov, which codeline?
<cprov> salgado: it's not mandatory, though
<cprov> salgado: current
<cprov> salgado: it has lp-upstream (lastest or so)
<cprov> salgado: if you need update, I don't mind
<salgado> yeah, I saw that... I'm going to run the mirror-prober script from there. don't think it can cause you any harm
<cprov> salgado: it must not ;), no problem 
<mdz> bradb: is it possible to have the "subscribe me" checkbox closer to the "add comment to this bug" rather than having to mouse down below the comment box to uncheck it?
<Seveas> mdz, heh, I was about to complain about that one too 
<mdz> bradb: those of us who trawl through a lot of bugs without wanting to be subscribed would appreciate it
<bradb> mdz: I'm confused. You have to scroll down to hit the button to submit the comment, so how is it more effort to uncheck that box when it's near the submit button? (not that I'm saying the UI's great, just curious.)
<mdz> bradb: because I click it before I type in the comment, so that I don't forget
<mdz> so my clicks go: add a comment, uncheck subscribe me, focus the comment box, then submit
<bradb> ah, so you're saying that where it currently is, it's easy to forget to uncheck it before submitting
<mdz> maybe; personally I see it immediately, notice that I want to change it, and do it right away
<bradb> ah, ok, i know the feeling
<bradb> mpt was going to look at that UI tomorrow to smooth it out, so I'll send him an email noting what you guys said
<mdz> thanks
<mdz> I like the checkbox, by the way; too often I've had to subscribe someone who commented because i need to ask them a question
<bradb> yeah, should make life a little easier, i hope
<Seveas> I even didn't see the checkbox, I use <enter> to send the comment 
<Seveas> and the checkbox wasn't visible 
<Seveas> lp broken? I get timeouts...
<Seveas> started ~1 minute ago
<Seveas> ah, works again
<jordi> carlos: ping
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/uzbek/+review was never added to ubuntu translators
<jordi> err
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-uz
<sits> ah fudge
<sits> I didn't mean to start an argument on the devel mailing list with my bug voting comment
<mdke> sits, it's not an argument, don't worry.
<sits> I dunno. One of the replies was kind of long
<mdke> that's not a bad thing. We should move channel if you want to discuss more though
<sits> you know you've failed to express yourself properly when someone starts talking about elitist developers
<sits> mdke: oh right
<sits> which channel?
<mdke> sits, #ubuntu-devel?
<sits> ok
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<kiko> SteveA, sorry, see privmsg need 5 more minutes :-/
<bradb> salgado: Any chance of a followup to the bug dates review today?
<cprov> bradb: how do you build an rfc2047 compilant recipient for sending email from malone ? is there any specific code ?
<kiko> or BjornT 
<kiko> carlos, I saw we generated another report.. but it still says we miss some 300 templates
<bradb> cprov: No idea. Maybe BjornT would know.
<BjornT> cprov: do you mean generating: 'Name <email>', where Name can contain non-ASCII characters?
<kiko> yes
<BjornT> ok, then use canonical.launchpad.mail.format_address
<kiko> why don't you use it for the recipient name in Malone mail?
<kiko> BjornT, also, I wonder whether that code is actually in accord to rfc-2047.
<BjornT> don't know, should we? at the moment we use only the email address, i think that's enough
<BjornT> kiko: what makes you think it doesn't work as specified in rfc 2407?
* bradb reads up on zope.testbrowser.browser
<kiko> BjornT, I think we should, but I'm not picky.
<SteveA> rfc 2047 ?
<SteveA> oh, 2407
<kiko> BjornT, because I think rfc2047 is a bit more complicated than that -- at least the code we have from katie does it differently.
<SteveA> rcf 2407 ?
<kiko> are you guys crazy
<kiko> 2 0 4 7
<kiko> 2407 is something else
<BjornT> yes, 2047
<SteveA> hurra
<SteveA> nothing to do with triple DES encoding of IP domain thinggie
<BjornT> kiko: where can i see the katie code? i'd like to see what it does.
<kiko> cprov, can you email the code to BjornT?
<cprov> BjornT: apparently, there are fancy things related with names containing '.' and ',' in the rfc. Nonetheless, I; m going to use your format_address
<cprov> BjornT: look at lib/canonical/archivepublisher/utils.py on fix_maintainer function
<kiko> anyway
<BjornT> bradb: if you're going to use testbrowser you can get r3499 from bjorn/launchpad/bugwatches-rework, it modifies test.py so that you can use testbrowser. you also need to install python-mechanize.
<SteveA> BjornT: we should make that a formal dependency
<kiko-afk> bradb, what BjornT is saying is "wait a week"
<bradb> hmph
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, i was going to do that tomorrow. what's the procedure for adding a dependency to launchpad?
<SteveA> i don't know anymore
<SteveA> ideally, get the dependency added to the launchpad-dependency packages
<SteveA> jeff b. would do that
<SteveA> stu would know better
<kiko-afk> pretty much
<BjornT> yeah, i'll ask stub tomorrow.
<SteveA> ok
<stub> http://stuartbishop.net/Software/EmailAddress/index.html handles Unicode email addresses, including Unicode domain names.
<stub> I have no idea about launchpad-dependancies. I submit them into Launchpad and waited until Lifeless updated things last time.
<BjornT> kiko-afk, cprov: format_address produces an rfc 2047 compliant string.
<cprov> BjornT: okay, will use it 
<SteveA> BjornT: please email launchpad dev list, and cc jeff b. about adding that dependency.
<bradb> SteveA: So, re: the patch for bug 36866, it's not really feasible to write a test that /really/ tests what the bug report is about until we can use zope.testbrowser.Browser.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36866 in malone "Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36866
<SteveA> bradb: that's not going to be long.  i think you can wait, and meanwhile, you can get it working on your own branch, ready to merge
<bradb> ok
<bradb> I was planning to convert all of bugtask-search-pages.txt to use z.tb.B anyway. Should make it much more readable.
<bradb> BjornT: So, even still, I'll need to merge from your branch first?
<cprov> BjornT: are the doupble quotes expected in __"Zak B. Elep" <zakame@ubuntu.com>__ ?
<BjornT> cprov: yes, since it contains '.'
<kiko-afk> aha
<cprov> BjornT: when sending emails, the To: headers remains only the email 
<kiko-afk> BjornT, did you look at the code in fix_maintainer?
<cprov> BjornT: uhmmm
<BjornT> kiko-afk: i looked at it briefly. 
<kiko-afk> it does weird things
<bradb> BjornT: Can you give me just the diff for test.py so I don't have to merge the whole branch?
<BjornT> kiko-afk: yeah, it looks kind of broken, but i'm not sure what format the input is in.
<BjornT> bradb: well, you don't have to merge the whole branch, just the revision i gave you. but hold on, i'll give you the diff.
<cprov> BjornT: DISPLAYNAME <EMAILADDRESS>, as docummented in tests/test_utils.py
<cprov> BjornT: to have that much obsolete code sounds really depressing, it might have something special from debian
<ddaa> grah... I'm so bad at SQL :(
<BjornT> cprov: what about if DISPLAYNAME contains characters that need to be quoted?
<ddaa> anybody feels like teaching me, or should I just wait for stub to do the hard work tomorrow?
<cprov> BjornT: it does weird things like returning '<EMAIL> (NAME)'
<lucasvo> how can I register a project in launchpad? does it cost anything?
<lucasvo> is it possible to have commercial projects in launchpad?
<ddaa> profit!
<ddaa> lucasvo: you just need a launchpad account
<BjornT> cprov: only if DISPLAYNAME contains '.' or ','. there are a lot of other characters than need quoting.
<ddaa> you can register anything, but the system is mostly designed to be useful to free software projects
<ddaa> but any openly developped project can benefit
<lucasvo> ok
<ddaa> the sabdfl has some plan for "private" projects and distros, mostly for things that are planned to be released eventually, but it's not there yet (and it's a difficult problem)
<cprov> BjornT: but this format is compilant with rfc2047 ? I mean the '<email> (DISPLAYNAME)'
<ddaa> though I'm sure you will have his ear if you have some money to put in it :)
<lucasvo> ddaa: ok, thanks
<BjornT> cprov: AFAIK, yes. but what would be interesting to know is the restrictions of the Maintainer and Changed-By fields are. what characters can DISPLAYNAME contain, and are they properly quoted.
<BjornT> bradb: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file41BJqa.html
<bradb> BjornT: thanks
<bradb> BjornT: Hm, it seems that our version of python2.4-clientform doesn't work with z.tb.B
<bradb> AssertionError: ClientForm >= 0.2.1a is required
<kiko-afk> bradb, is that dapper?
<bradb> very dapper
<BjornT> bradb: really? what did you do to get that error?
<bradb> BjornT: ran a simple test that uses z.tb.B
<BjornT> bradb: can you paste the test somewhere? i did some simple tests and it worked.
<cprov> BjornT: so, using the default format_address seems to be a fair solution, I miss an API based EmailAddress content class
<bradb> BjornT: Just:
<bradb>     >>> from zope.testbrowser import Browser
<bradb>     >>> browser = Browser()
<bradb> is enough
<bradb> Are your packages right up to date?
<BjornT> bradb: hmm, that works for me. what's the traceback?
<bradb> I just updated as of 10-15 mins ago
<BjornT> bradb: yes, i updated today, not long ago. i'll update again now.
<bradb> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7gbgJ3.html
<kiko> salgado, ping?
<salgado> kiko, pong
<BjornT> hmm, i have the 0.2.0.99-1 package installed, but ClientForm.VERSION returns '0.2.1b'
<kiko> salgado, privmsg
<kiko> BjornT, no /usr/local versions installed?
<bradb> BjornT: 
<bradb> >>> ClientForm.VERSION
<bradb> '0.1.17'
<BjornT> kiko, bradb: i just uninstalled the package, resulting in that i couldn't import ClientForm. i installed it again, and it still shows 0.2.1
<BjornT> bradb: 0.1.7 seems wrong, though. do you have any old versions installed?
<bradb> er, yeah, looking at the pkg version, i must have an old one floating around
<bradb> an old CF, that is
<bradb> __file__ tells all
<kiko> stop waving red herrings around
<kiko> BjornT, remind me -- do we now notify by email when the remote bugwatch's status changes?
<BjornT> kiko: no, not yet. it's next on my list after the current bug watches work.
<kiko> BjornT, thanks. and I had another consideration.
<kiko> BjornT, you know the plan to do away with priority?
<BjornT> yeah
<kiko> well
<kiko> I was thinking. what will we do about other bug trackers that implement it?
<kiko> I mean, that information doesn't really map well 1-to-1 with our Importance.
<kiko> and any conversion we do will just end up being confusing, won't it?
<BjornT> i'd imaging we map it into importance. other bug tracker's statuses don't map 1-to-1 to our statuses, we still map them.
<salgado> kiko, https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/brazilllll
<salgado> no time outs during the last probe
<lifeless> moin moin
<kiko> salgado, you are DE MAN
<kiko> salgado, however, I should tell you one thing
<kiko> that list is VERY long and not really sorted or sortable
<kiko> so I'm asking myself if the tabular format is actually appropriate
<kiko> or if we should, instead, have multiple tables
<salgado> or if we should do that only for the in-developement distrorelease and the latest stable one?
<salgado> and have some more concise for the other ones?
<kiko> right
<kiko> let's ask the people who matter!
<salgado> anyway, I've already asked these questions myself
<kiko> oh!
<salgado> I first wanted to check with mpt if he has any suggestions. before start stripping things off 
<kiko> okay, cool
<kiko> salgado, how long timeout are you using there?
<salgado> you don't wanna know!
<salgado> with 40 seconds I got lots of timeouts. then I changed it to 90 seconds and didn't get any
* bradb loves this "ItemNotFoundError: insufficient items with name 'summary'" error. I AM TEH ROBOTO.
<kiko> salgado, I guess that's.. okay
<kiko> salgado, the breadcrumbs on that page.. seem wrong.
<salgado> why? It's the same as in other pages under /distros/ubuntu/, isn't it?
<kiko> salgado, colour-coding the status would help as well, perhaps
<kiko> salgado, what happened to the content on that page?!
<kiko> I was showing it off to mdz!
<salgado> I did another probe
<mdz> hehe
<mdz> demo effect
<salgado> and this one failed
<kiko> with 90 seconds, no less?
<kiko> you sandbagged my demo. snif
<lucasvo> is it possible to change the email address in launchpad?
<salgado> it takes less than one minute to probe that mirror
<salgado> kiko, the content should be back quickly
<kiko> okay
<salgado> yes, it's back now
<salgado> you need to tell me when you're demoing something that I'm testing.
<kiko> yeah yeah
<salgado> lucasvo, yes, it is. on your personal page you should see an 'Email Addresses' link
<salgado> lucasvo, on the top left corner
<lucasvo> Your preferred contact address for all Launchpad e-mail is:
<lucasvo> I want to change this
<salgado> lucasvo, in this case you need to add a new one and confirm it
<lucasvo> ic, ok
<lucasvo> salgado: thanks
<welshbyte> lucasvo: 1) add new email address and confirm 2) set new email address as contact address 3) remove original email address
* bradb heads off, later all
<lucasvo> hm, strange, I can't sign the COC
<lucasvo> it reports a str error
<lucasvo> http://pastebin.com/681853
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/39547
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<kiko> lucasvo?
<lucasvo> yeah
<lucasvo> kiko: thank
<jordi> good night lp!
<viajero> hi, anyone around?
<welshbyte> hm i've just realised that i have a duplicate launchpad account that i registered a while before the one i now use and must have forgotten about
<lucasvo> welshbyte: just delete it :)
<welshbyte> lucasvo: i might do, if i could remember the email and password i used to log into it :)
<lucasvo> welshbyte: you can try to search there: https://launchpad.net/people
#launchpad 2007-04-23
<TLE> ok thanks lifeless
<saua> I've got a conceptual question about launchpad: who's supposed to register a project? only the party responsible for it?
<poolie> saua, no, anyone can
<saua> hm ... that's what I've thought initially as well. That's the reason why I registered the eclipse project so that I could to "Also affects upstream" on a bug I triaged. (I'm not related to the Eclipse project, I'm only a user). Now I wonder if I should have done that ... 
<poolie> hello jml
<poolie> saua, is there a problem?
<saua> poolie: i don't know, that's what I'm trying to find out ;-) I don't want to take any big responsibility with having registered this project (I don't have the time to invest a lot, I'm just here to help with some bugs, triag and maybe send a patch or two)
<poolie> saua, as long as the registration is correct and doesn't duplicate an existing registration then you're fine
<jml> poolie: hi
<saua> ok, I've checked before that there isn't any other project for it already and I double checked all info, so that should be ok, thanks
<jml> ah, it did time out.
<poolie> saua: then cool, thanks for adding it!
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<mpt> Theuni, you could make a "Future" milestone for bugs you want to defer
<mpt> The drawback would be that it's rather difficult at the moment to search for bugs that aren't in a particular milestone
<mpt> (You need to select every milestone except that one)
<mpt> TLE, you should ask carlos or danilos when they are here
<mpt> Theuni, the original idea behind Fix Committed vs. Fix Released was that:
<mpt> - a bug would be marked as Fix Committed when a fix was incorporated into the mainline
<mpt> - Fix Committed bugs would still appear by default in search results, so that people who were using the latest stable release wouldn't report (quite so many) duplicates
<ubotu> New bug: #109113 in malone "please indicate closed bugs in the recently filed/touched lists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109113
<mpt> - when a new stable version was released, the bugs that were fixed in that version could be mass-changed from Fix Committed to Fix Released.
<mpt> Unfortunately, that hasn't worked. We don't have that mass-change function, and it's too much work to change them individually.
<mpt> So Ubuntu developers (for example) have been marking bugs as Fix Released for Ubuntu versions that haven't been released yet.
<mpt> The Launchpad team uses Fix Committed and Fix Released the way we intended, but we're speshul :-)
<mpt> So we're pondering what to do about those statuses.
<poolie> good morning mpt!
<mpt> hello poolie 
<lifeless> mpt: bzr uses the differently ;)
<mpt> Ooh, do tell
<mpt> (by "the" I assume you mean "the bug statuses"...)
<lifeless> http://bazaar-vcs.org/BugGuidelines
<mpt> a-ha
<mpt> "I have a truly marvellous fix, which this mainline is too narrow to contain"
<Lumiere> mpt: one it gets nominated for a release
<Lumiere> it should get closed
<Lumiere> and there should be a way to post that a release occured (outside ubuntu)
<Lumiere> as there are packages in launchpad that aren't currently in ubuntu
<poolie> mpt, i assume the 25th is a holiday for you too?
<lifeless> mpt: the reason we do fix released when it hits bzr.dev is so the bug doesn't show open anymore
<lifeless> mpt: which at root is us optimising for developers not users.
<mpt> poolie, yes
<mpt> So one possibility I've been kicking around
<lifeless> mpt: e.g. users want to see 'bugs which I may be seeing including those fixed in the next release', but devs want 'show me bugs to work on'
<lifeless> where work includes 'review' and 'code' and 'design'
<mpt> is to have a single "Done" status, and for project maintainers to be able to configure how long "Done" bugs should appear in the open bugs list
<mpt> depending on their user base's typical upgrade cycle, bug-reporting savviness, and so on
<poolie> mpt, that might be nice
<lifeless> what I'd like as a user
<lifeless> is to be able to tell launchpad what I'm using.
<lifeless> e.g. I'm using 'feisty'
<lifeless> I want to see all bugs that are relevant to me. I dont want to see bugs that were 'done' before feisty released.
<lifeless> or things introduced after feisty
<mpt> We also probably need a field for "This bug is fixed in versions: __________"
<lifeless> lp is designed to be able to do this
<lifeless> but the first implementation of it was horrendous and was pulled out. (well, it wasn't designed to know what *I* am interested in, but the rest it was)
<mpt> Infestations, you mean?
<lifeless> I think that was the code name given to them.
<mpt> yeah, not sure we want to go down there again
<mpt> but
<mpt> Nor would just "omit bugs that were Done before release N" work, if we start having overlapping release cycles (people start hacking N+1 before N is released)
<lifeless> right
<mpt> I don't know how many Free Software projects do that currently
<lifeless> which bzr does
<lifeless> squid does
<mpt> ah
<lifeless> ubuntu doesn't
<lifeless> poolie: spiv: you have approved and unmerged changes
<TLE> mpt: thanks
<mpt> whoa, deja vu
<mpt> Two bugs with (almost) exactly the same summary, reported by the same person, three months apart
* mpt wonders whether the automatic suggestions picked that up
<lifeless> you can test that
<lifeless> file a bug
<lifeless> with the summary
<lifeless> but dont complete the process
<mpt> ah, true
<mpt> yep, they both show up
<mpt> but at the time the second was reported on "launchpad", I think the first was filed under "malone"
<mpt> Our use of separate projects bites again
<lifeless> I'd argue that the partitioning between projects is biting
<lifeless> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #109131 in malone "When you are an idiot you can't remove a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109131
<jml> strong words
<lifeless> well they can't fix them either
<mpt> heh
<mpt> That bug is a duplicate of a bug with "retarget" in its summary, but all that mention of idiots made my fingers type "retarded" instead
<Lumiere> I always thought that malone should be a subproject of launchpad <_<
<lifeless> Lumiere: it is
<Lumiere> lifeless: and accessed from launchpad's project (instead of malone as a project)
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project/
<Lumiere> but see
<Lumiere> when you search for 'launchpad'
<Lumiere> you don't get that
<Lumiere> it's option 3
<Lumiere> and not option 1
<mpt> And that arrangement means Launchpad is a subproject of Launchpad
<Lumiere> mpt: which makes sense
<Lumiere> but a super project is usually higher priority then a sub project
<lifeless> mpt: ping
<mpt> (lifeless: In case I'm not here right now, tell me about what you want, and I'll reply when I'm available.)
<lifeless> mpt: is there somewhere I can click from a product home page to go straight to a bug listing?
<mpt> lifeless, not in Launchpad's interface
<lifeless> :(
<lifeless> thanks
<mpt> You can click in your browser's URL field and type "/+bugs" at the end, that's what I do :-] 
<lifeless> surely thats a bug?
<mpt> yes, and it's reported
<lifeless> I'll me-too.
<lifeless> got the number or a search for google?
<Hobbsee> hi mpt, lifeless 
<lifeless> hi
<mpt> lifeless, not handy, but I'll find it
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> mpt: another question
<lifeless> mpt: is there any chance of the bug list being made cachable? its really annoying that lp takes 10 seconds to bring up the list everytime I hit back.
<mpt> lifeless, bug 94458
<ubotu> Malone bug 94458 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net/project and bugs.launchpad.net/project/+bugs are different and not obviously linked" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94458
<mpt> lifeless, nag SteveA and kiko to get launchpad-mostly-over-http implemented :-)
<lifeless> mpt: do you think that the pick-user dialogs (e.g. assign driver) could/should have a shortcut to say 'me' ?
<lifeless> mpt: one more thing, where does one go now to configure project-wide bug trackers? Its not on the project admin page.
<mpt> lifeless, I think there should be a "Me" radiobutton under each person field (with another next to the field itself)
<mpt> like we do currently for bugs
<mpt> lifeless, from the project's Overview page, choose "Define Launchpad usage"
<lifeless> re bugtracker for project, I found it, but theres no way to say 'uses malone'
<lifeless> mpt: no, thats the per-product level.
<mpt> oh, you mean per-project-group
<lifeless> i'm looking for a way to define launchpad usage for the project group.
<lifeless> (sorry, spent what, nearly 3 years doing 'project', project-group is coming hard)
<mpt> yeah
<lifeless> so yeah, I'm looking for (doesn't exist) https://launchpad.net/bazaar/+launchpad
<lifeless> should I file a bug?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> actually
<mpt> I think it might be reported already
<mpt> lifeless, bug 87228
<ubotu> Malone bug 87228 in malone "No option to say a project uses Malone!" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87228
<mpt> Hooray for Google's "inurl:" advanced operator
<lifeless> heh too late, I already fired off a bug via email
<lifeless> I may have made my point more generally though. dunno.
<lifeless> man evo is crack
<ubotu> New bug: #109150 in launchpad "no +launchpad for project groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109150
<ubotu> New bug: #109153 in launchpad "Rename project->projectgroup and product->project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109153
<lifeless> review meeting in 5 minutes
<lifeless> mpt: 109150 is the new one I filed that may be a dupe. 
<lifeless> reviewer meeting time
<lifeless> BjornT: 
<lifeless> spiv: 
<lifeless> jamesh: 
<jamesh> hi
<spiv> Hello
<BjornT> hi
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * How are post-merge reviews of rs/trivial commits going?  (BjornT for .eu)
<lifeless>  * [fasttrack]  (BjornT for .eu)
<lifeless>  * Urgent review requests (lifeless for .au)
<lifeless>  * New reviewers (lifeless for .au)
<lifeless> BjornT: I think you forgot to link in your minutes. Can you do so after the meeting (I'm editing the page at the moment)
<lifeless> next meeting on the 30th, same time ?
<BjornT> lifeless: sure, i'll take a look at it. (i was sick, so i wasn't chairing the meeting)
<lifeless> BjornT: ah! forgot that.
<lifeless> BjornT: are you better now ?
<BjornT> yes, much better, thanks.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> queue status.
<lifeless> 15 branches
<lifeless> 8 over target
<lifeless> (I'm not counting the merged branch)
<lifeless> spiv: I imagine you have the same excuse as last week ?
<spiv> lifeless: basically, although I'm over half-way through the big one (Carlos').
<lifeless> ok. 
<spiv> So I am less behind than last week.
<spiv> I expect I'll be caught up today.
<lifeless> BjornT: looks like the bulk of the overdue ones should be caught up with by the .eu meeting - can you particularly nag then ?
<lifeless> kiko and salgado together are half the overdues
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah, i'll nag.
<lifeless>  jamesh ?
<lifeless> jamesh: how about your branch?
<lifeless> BjornT: were you still ill on friday ?
<jamesh> lifeless: just sent the review.
<lifeless> jamesh: hah!. deadlines :)
<jamesh> lifeless: I think salgado has been lax in updating the status of some of his
<lifeless> hmm. BjornT - please be sure to find out if that is the case.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> urgent reviews
<jamesh> lifeless: he sent me a review of jamesh/launchpad/storm-initialise-zstorm
<BjornT> lifeless: no, i was back to work on friday
<lifeless> That went to the list, but hasn't been really resolved one way or another. The big thing that has come out of it is that urgent != cherrypick.
<lifeless> ok. Well I'm not particularly stressed, as the bulk of them are only just over when you count the weekend. and with jamesh' not the overdue count is lower.
<lifeless> that said, we are aiming for 0 right?!
<BjornT> i still think that cherrypick -> urgent, so it makes sense to document urgent fixes and have cherrypicks be a special case of an urgent fix.
<spiv> I am, believe it or not! :)
<lifeless> BjornT: did you read stubs explanation ?
<BjornT> let me take a quick look at that explanation
<lifeless>  Also critical fixes may not be critical
<lifeless> enough to roll out if the affected users are happy using fixes on the edge
<lifeless> or beta systems and there is nothing stopping the automatic updates of these
<lifeless> systems.
<lifeless> thats the bit I agree with
<BjornT> yes, that's why i think we should talk mainly about urgent/critical fixes, and have cherrypicks be a special case of them.
<BjornT> if the fix needs to be rolled out, put it on LaunchpadProductionStatus page.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> well I suggest that you continue the thread on the list.
<BjornT> sure
<lifeless> from a review perspective the important thing is documentation for developers
<lifeless> how they should interact with the review process.
<lifeless>  * New reviewers (lifeless for .au)
<lifeless> - Barry Warsaw (barry) that I (flacoste) will coach;
<lifeless> - Brad Crittenden (bac) that kiko will coach;
<lifeless> - Elliot Murphy (statik) that salgado will coach;
<lifeless> - Tim Penhey (thumper) that should be coached by an .au reviewer.
<lifeless> This should allow everyone to drop back to one review a day I think, once they are up to speed.
<lifeless> as we previously discussed we will have their first 1/2 weeks worth of reviews be sent to another coach for double-checking.
<lifeless> I'm going to send a welcome-and-heres-how-coaching should work mail to them, but first we need a 'volunteer' to coach thumper.
<spiv> I'm happy to coach Tim; I assume that means being available to review his reviews and perhaps chat with him about them?
<lifeless> indeed. I'd suggest it means doing the same review and comparing his and your results.
<spiv> Ok.
<lifeless> ok. spiv to tutor thumper.
<lifeless> jamesh: can I ask you to update the PendingReviews page? 
<jamesh> just a sec.
<lifeless> jamesh: if that means 'sure thing I'm doing it now', lets move on :)
<jamesh> it does.  I'll let you know when it completed
<jamesh> completes, even
<lifeless>  * other business
<lifeless> none from me
<lifeless> type now or hold your keyboard forever
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> Meeting over! thanks for coming.
<spiv> 4 is such an overrated number.
<lifeless> its not prime
<jml> neither is 1
<spiv> No wonder you skipped it :)
<lifeless> jml: termination point, special cased.
<jml> heh
<jamesh> lifeless: it has updated
<lifeless> thanks!
<jamesh> lifeless: what do you think of winding the "stale branch" age in a bit?
<jamesh> it is currently set at 50 days
<lifeless> shit all over the place, you mean ?;)
<jamesh> I was thinking 31 days might be a good number (one month without activity)
<jml> also prime
<jamesh> we could consider all branches with a prime age to be stale
<jml> heh heh
<jamesh> to make things interesting
<jml> now I'm wondering how many prime numbers are also fibonacci numbers.
* jml forcefully yanks attention to actual work
<lifeless> jamesh: Uhm. I'd prefer the email notifications and the 'about to go red' features; if you are changing things ;)
<lifeless> I dont think that the brown threshold matters very much. Now it exists there is psycological pressure.
<carlos> morning
<spiv> carlos: good morning
<spiv> carlos: I just sent you a review :)
<carlos> spiv: cool, thanks!
<spiv> carlos: sorry about the delay, I haven't been juggling my tasks very well.
<spiv> carlos: I hope it was worth the wait ;)
<carlos> spiv: don't worry, as long as it's done... :-P
<spiv> carlos: I would have less to say if you'd been using make lint ;)
<carlos> spiv: yeah, it stopped working at some point and I forgot to use it again once it was fixed...
<spiv> jml: oh the bzr upgrade finally worked?
<jml> spiv: yeah, it's landed in RF already
<jml> waiting for deployment.
<jml> does bzr.dev not work with the smart server on devpad?
<spiv> jml: woo!
<spiv> jml: Right
<jml> spiv: yeah, very woo.
<spiv> jml: you can use BZR_REMOTE_PATH, though
<jml> spiv: or one of the twelve older versions of bzr I have lying about
<spiv> jml: e.g. BZR_REMOTE_PATH=/home/andrew/bzr.dev/bzr bzr push bzr+ssh://devpad/...
<spiv> jml: I'd prefer it if you'd dogfood my new code, so you can report bugs :)
<jml> spiv: I will do that for future pushes.
<jamesh> spiv: it'd be cool if I could use a locations.conf setting for that
<jamesh> spiv: e.g. [bzr+ssh://hostname] \nbzr_remote_path = /path/to/bzr
<lifeless> jamesh: ptc.
<spiv> jml: (and so you can enjoy the modest speed improvements)
<jml> what's the tag for unit test related bugs?
<mpt> jml, test-system iirc
<jml> mpt: thanks
<schwuk> lo mrevell :)
<mrevell> schwuk: welcome!
<bostik> hi all 
<bostik> anybody from lauchpad ?? 
<poolie> hi bostk
<carlos> bostik: hi
<bostik> hi 
<carlos> usually there is always one of us here, just go ahead and ask whatever you need ;-)
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading has links at the top which send you to the wiki which redirects you back to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading again
<popey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#head-902d9d56fb765ea581cc6859e0eb1ccd47dba831 for example
<bostik> carlos: i have  an ubuntu mirror recorded in lauchpad and it seems it's not updated since friday
<bostik> no more probe 
<bostik> here is the link 
<bostik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.fastbull.org-release
* carlos checks logs
<TLE> Hello carlos and danilos. I was here last night with a couple of questions about how the LP upload of translations work, and I was told to ask one of you guys when you were her :)
<carlos> TLE: please, go ahead and ask
<TLE> First of all. Regarding the difference between the two use upload methods. I found info in a thread somewhere that suggested that the difference between "user upload" and "published upload" is that in "published upload" the uploaded translations overwrite the ones already in LP, in "user upload" they do not. Is that correct?
<carlos> TLE: the oposite
<TLE> carlos: the opposite, so "user uploads" overwrites LP
<carlos> 'published upload' means that is something you didn't do on Launchpad but that comes from the source tree directly and done outside Launchpad as part of GNOME development or KDE one
<carlos> user upload is just like doing translations on the Launchpad web interface
<carlos> the 'published upload', sometimes, will change translaitons in Launchpad, for instance, when it matches previous published one
<carlos> so we don't fork in Launchpad when someone fixes a translation outside Launchpad
<carlos> bostik: the scripts to handle mirrors are working correctly
<carlos> bostik: so I suppose your mirror is already up to date
<bostik> carlos: i get this: This mirror was last verified 2007-04-21
<carlos> bostik: anyway, if you want to be 100% sure, check it with salgado. He's in charge of that script. He should be available in 2-3 hours
<bostik> carlos: is this the date of last probe ?
<bostik> carlos: ok, thanx a lot i'll contact him
<carlos> bostik: well, I guess (just a guess) we only check if there are updates to check for
<TLE> carlos ok, what I need to do is to upload translations that come from the upstream Gnome cvs tree, and I want them to overwrite the ones already in LP. So how would I go about doing that. Could I then do something like intltool-update the po-file from upstream Gnome against the pertaining Ubuntu sourcepackage and then make it a userupload to ensure that this happens ?
<bostik> carlos: ok but our mirror is not listed here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<lifeless> bostik: please open an answer request
<lifeless> https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ should be the right place.
<carlos> TLE: is that a way to revert translation changes on Launchpad? or are those files more up to date than the ones with latest GNOME version in Ubuntu?
<carlos> bostik: it's at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Znarl> bostik : Your mirror is not listed because it failed a probe on Friday.  It should have been tested again over the weekend but was not.
<carlos> and it's set as up to date, so you will need salgado for that. Please, file a ticket as lifeless suggested
<carlos> Znarl: thanks for handling this
<bostik> carlos: thanx and sorry for my bad english 
<carlos> bostik: no problem at all
<TLE> carlos: Sort of. Actually the reason I want to do it to corrects some errors in the Ubuntu versions of the translations (in 2 pakcages, errors in one of them also present upstream the ones in the other aren't). And then because we do all our Gnome translation upstream and because our LP team wasn't "closed" and managed untill resently, I in general, would like to make the sure that as many upstream translations go in and replace the LP ones, since I'm doin
<carlos> TLE: then, my advice is to upload them twice, once as published and once as user upload
<carlos> TLE: if it's for the whole GNOMe nad you do it by hand, do it as published and once everything is imported (when you get the confirmation emails) open a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta and request to revert to upstream/published translations and we will do it in our side
<TLE> carlos: I was planning to do it over a period whenever I could see the need to upload a po-file anyway. So but uploading then upstream file as "user upload" I don't need to worry about potential po file differences?
<TLE> carlos: I mean when uploading twice as you suggested earlier
<carlos> TLE: if you upload both, next update will do less forks, yes
<TLE> carlos: I don't understand
<carlos> TLE: when Gutsy is open
<carlos> we will copy Feisty translations
<carlos> if you only do the user upload
<carlos> we will detect it as you wanting to fork from what GNOME has
<carlos> and will not apply some updates on Gutsy's version of GNOME
<carlos> if you upload it as user and published ones
<carlos> both will be the same
<carlos> and thus, Gutsy will update both too when the new GNOME is imported in Ubuntu
<Nafallo> kewl. didn't know about that feature :-)
<carlos> Nafallo: well, except for some bugs in that code, we designed Launchpad to work that way since the beginning 
<TLE> carlos: ok so in short. wanting to upload upstream po-files and have them overwite LP-ones I can't just do it as "user upl" because then I am not sure that they will overwrite the one LP when transl. are taken out for faisty Therefore I have two options. Upload twice, one in each mode. Or upload a large quantity as "published" and when uploaded ask you guys to revert to published manually, correct ?
<carlos> right
<TLE> carlos: *phew* does the order of upload when doing them twice matter is it purely a matter of both of actually doing both of them ?
<carlos> the order doesn't matter at all
<TLE> carlos: ok great, many thanks for all your help. One last thing I was wondering. Is this functionality documented somewhere because I actually did look, but I could not seem to find it?
<carlos> well... it's just the way  the system works, and we (ab)use it as a workaround until we add some UI pages to do it explicity
<TLE> ok ;) well thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #109214 in launchpad-bazaar "Use TestCaseWithMemoryTransport instead of TestCaseWithTransport" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109214
<ubotu> New bug: #109223 in launchpad "Mirror-prober hanging on UnknownURLScheme error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109223
<cprov> good morning !
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #109259 in launchpad "typo on cc2007-dholbach" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109259
<marga> Hi! I just realized that I appear 4 times in launchpad: twice for my debian packages (automatic accounts), once for the account I used to order CDs and once for the account I had created to try out Rosetta.  Is there a way of unifying those 4 accounts?
<salgado> marga, yep, there's a link to merge the accounts at https://launchpad.net/people/ 
<marga> salgado: thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #109310 in malone "upstream task opened on a product not using malone as bug tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109310
<ubotu> New bug: #109318 in launchpad "unequal " on "Define Launchpad usage" page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109318
<ubotu> New bug: #109326 in malone "mouse crazy in ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109326
<Seveas> I need to change the txt in a poll that has been started already for the ubuntu members (typo in a url). Can someone help me with that?).
<Phineas> Hey folks, so I'm trying to get my PGP key on to Launchpad but I seem to be having some troubles getting it onto the Ubuntu key server. I typed 'gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys' and it ran with no errors reported but the key is not showing up on the server. Is there some delay that I should expect?
<Phineas> Anone?
<Phineas> anyone even
<habeeb> I bet that everyone here is too busy with ubuntu-classroom :/
<salgado> Seveas, a poll can't be changed after it has started... if that's really a problem I can try to get our DBA to change it manually, though
<salgado> Phineas, yeah, there usually is some delay, although not very long
<Phineas> I'm coming up on 10 minutes and it still is not registering
<Seveas> salgado, it's a highly visible poll for ubuntumembers and there is now a broken link in it. It's important to me and looks stupid. Whether that's important nough for you I don't know, but I'd be very thankful if it can be changed
<kiko> Phineas, is your key available on other keyservers?
<Phineas> I don't think so, I'm just figuring out the pgp stuff now.
<Phineas> and of course it comes up now
* Phineas whistles innocently and moves on
<Phineas> thanks guys
<ubotu> New bug: #109390 in launchpad-answers "Rename alias and host for incoming/outgoing notifications" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109390
<ubotu> New bug: #109393 in rosetta "When msgstr_plural changes we should accept it and set the string as needing review" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109393
<salgado> Seveas, please subscribe to bug 109259. I asked one of our DBAs to fix it
<ubotu> Malone bug 109259 in launchpad "typo on cc2007-dholbach" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109259 - Assigned to Tom Haddon (mthaddon)
<harrisony> salgado: you can subscribe him
<harrisony> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/109259/+addsubscriber
<apokryphos> kiko: hey, did you receive the email?
<kiko> apokryphos, I did, yeah
<apokryphos> kiko: cool, anything else to do?
<kiko> remind me of his name?
<kiko> found it.
<kiko> apokryphos, done.
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/~francis
<apokryphos> kiko: thanks a lot :)
<kiko> most welcome
<kiko> where was I..
<bdmurray> The bugsquad mailing list just started getting support question e-mails
<bdmurray> and Ubuntu BugSquad somehow seems to be subscribed to a few questions
<ubotu> New bug: #109431 in malone "Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Does Not Install On IBM r40e From Using The Live Desktop Installer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109431
<Kmos> OOPS-478D1969
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/478D1969
<ubotu> New bug: #109435 in launchpad-answers "OOPS-478D1969 on answers edit languages..." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109435
<tomtom> hi
#launchpad 2007-04-24
<bdmurray> lifeless: ping
<Saaraa> hi all
<Saaraa> I am Sara Khalatbari
<Saaraa> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/5394
<Saaraa> Some years ago I had a sara@bamdad.org email account
<Saaraa> & I have done some translations and contributions with that
<Saaraa> bamdad.org server is down now & I can not check those emails any more
<Saaraa> could some one in charge please merge my current account with sara@bamdad.org and sara@khalatbari.info please?
<Saaraa> https://launchpad.net/~sara-khalatbari
<Saaraa> https://launchpad.net/~sara
<Saaraa> These two accounts should merge 
<Saaraa> Thanks :)
<mrsno> hey, i answered incorrectly twice on the same answer, i do not see a delete option :)
<bdmurray> lifeless: 
<bdmurray> I got OOPS-478B1059 when trying to report a crash report via apport.
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/478B1059
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<poolie> how long is lp down for?
<wiseelben> in the URL "https://code.launchpad.net/~pricechild/+junk/seminar", what does the "+junk" and "seminar" represent? I want to try out launchpad and bazaar without having to make a "test" project. How woudl I do that?
<jml> wiseelben: '+junk' is a pseudo-project
<jml> wiseelben: and 'seminar' is the name of the branch
<wiseelben> so would I create the psuedo-project or is there like a "default" test project?
<jml> wiseelben: +junk is there by default, so that you don't have to make a test project
<jml> wiseelben: anyone with a Launchpad account and registered SSH key can upload stuff to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~>username>/+junk/<branch_name>
<wiseelben> ah I see
<jamesh> wiseelben: if you want to use more Launchpad features later, you can register a project and then move your branch over to it
<wiseelben> how do SSH keys work? I have one registered in Launchpad, but when I try the commnad "$ bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elbenshira/+junk/bzrtest", I get $ bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elbenshira/+junk/bzrtest
<wiseelben> err I get: No such Launchpad account: shira
<wiseelben> Permission denied (publickey).
<wiseelben> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<jamesh> wiseelben: does your local UNIX user account name match your Launchpad username?
<wiseelben> so I have to match it huh?
<jamesh> if not, then you'll need to add a few lines to ~/.ssh/config
<jamesh> it doesn't have to match, no.
<wiseelben> what would I need to add?
<jamesh> If you add lines like the following to ~/.ssh/config, it should work:
<jamesh> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<jamesh>     User $LAUNCHPAD_USERNAME
<wiseelben> is that it? wouldn't I need to declare what $LAUNCHPAD_USERNAME is?
<wiseelben> ohh
<jamesh> sorry.  I meant for you to replace that with your LP username
<wiseelben> yeah, I figured that out
<jamesh> i.e. "User elbenshira"
<jamesh> (based on what you typed earlier)
<jamesh> this just tells ssh to use that username when trying to connect to bazaar.launchpad.net, rather than your local username
<wiseelben> jamesh: alright, that worked. Thanks! =)
<wiseelben> how long should it take to scan a branch after I've pushed it?
<jml> a couple of minutes
<jml> when last I checked
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> good day mpt sir
<wiseelben> jml: I pushed my test branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~elbenshira/+junk/bzrtest) a while back ago, over 10 minutes now. You think the server's just a bit slow right now?
<jml> wiseelben: it's possible. it could be that we've changed some settings since I last looked
* jml uploads a branch to see
<wiseelben> jml: taking a while huh? I'll just check back tomorrow =). good night (here anyways)
<jml> wisoops
<mpt> poolie, you use "Fix committed" to mean "a fix for this bug has been committed into someone's branch somewhere"
<mpt> How do you track whether the branch is ever merged into mainline?
<mpt> oh, never mind, that's what you use Fix Released for
<mpt> aaaaaa
<mpt> (rgh)
<ubotu> New bug: #109514 in rosetta ""Languages in Launchpad" page has "no title"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109514
<ubotu> New bug: #109517 in launchpad "Application titles are too high in Konqueror+Safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109517
<jml> spiv: so, as I was saying, I've never actually hacked out of an imported branch before
<ubotu> New bug: #109500 in launchpad ""Hide my e-mail addresses" should be on E-mail addresses page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109500
<jml> spiv: presumably, the cycle would be something like "branch from import; hack, commit, repeat; make a patch; attach patch to ticket on tracker"?
<ubotu> New bug: #109506 in launchpad ""Hide my e-mail addresses" should be radiobuttons, not checkbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109506
<poolie> mpt: yes that's correct
<spiv> jml: yeah.  Or even a bundle :)
<poolie> it's not ideal but it seems the most practical thing atm
<jml> spiv: can you apply a bundle w/out bzr?
<spiv> jml: if it's an import from bzr-svn rather than launchpad, then in theory you can actually push your bzr branches back into the svn repo.
<spiv> jml: a bundle is a patch with bzr metadata attached.
<spiv> i.e. yes you can feed it to patch(1)
<spiv> mpt: lifeless here - glad to have made your day.
<mpt> spiv, eh?
<poolie> jml, i think bug 36073 is wrong but i don't care to fight it
<ubotu> Malone bug 36073 in launchpad-bazaar "product owner should be able to edit some branch details" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36073
<jml> poolie: as in, 'is not a bug'?
<poolie> i think it is a bug but if steve and mark are sure that it's not then that's ok with me
<jml> poolie: ok
<mpt> Our specs should have not just use cases, but also abuse cases
<jml> heh
<mpt> An abuse case here is that you're the maintainer of Foo, and someone registers a Foo branch with the description "Foo sucks donkey balls"
<poolie> mpt, are you commenting on that bug?
<mpt> What do you do about it?
<mpt> poolie, I was just loading it to see whether I should
<spiv> mpt: (that was lifeless using my keyboard, his is busted)
<mpt> spiv, so now I'm waiting expectantly for lifeless to make my day somehow
<mpt> Is he going to cook me dinner?
<mpt> Or did he mean he was the one who came up with those bug status definitions?
* mpt is slow today
<mpt> poolie, I have nothing to add there
* spiv -> travel
<dholbach> heya - can we ban users from LP?
<dholbach> if you look at answers ticket 2722 you will see what I mean
<dholbach> urg
<dholbach> you don't see it in the web
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/mail.txt
<dholbach> there's some kind of loophole that this user seems to use to send me spam
<dholbach> (that's the 2nd mail)
<mdke> dholbach: users sometimes get disabled for spamming on the wiki too; if you catch an admin I believe they can do it
<dholbach> mdke: admin being stub? kiko?
<mdke> I believe stub and SteveA are the only ones that can do it; I may be out of date though
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> ping ping ping then :)
* dholbach hugs mdke
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<spiv> stub: ^
* mdke hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee, hey sabdfl
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach :)
<stub> https://launchpad.net/~admins lists the admins
<stub> Bug I'm the only person who can disable accounts (needs to be done at the SQL level atm).
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks a lot stub
<dholbach> do you know what happens there? the text he mailed does not seem to show up on the webpage?
<stub> dholbach: That one has already been nuked
<dholbach> great
<stub> And mthaddon had already removed the comments
<dholbach> ahhh ok, that's why
<stub> (actually, mthaddon can disable accounts too. But it isn't particularly useful given we can't stop people signing up again with a new disposable email address)
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> thanks mthaddon and stub
<bmcage> Hi, I program for gramps, question on LP, there is gramps, https://launchpad.net/gramps
<bmcage> can someone close those old bugs? 
<bmcage> I see if you want to report a bug, you get warned not to do it, that is ok
<Hobbsee> bmcage: done.  and you can do them yourself, btw
<Hobbsee> go to the bug, click on gramps (upstream) then set it from unconfirmed to rejected
<bmcage> so every user can do that?
<bmcage> oh, and thanks!
<Hobbsee> anyone who has a launchpad account, yes
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> hi carlos 
<popey> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> popey: Hello! Everyone's greeting me, how nice :)
<popey> mrevell: you have set quite a bar on the classroom in the "quantity of text typed" department :)
<mrevell> popey: That was a majorly trimmed version. I spent all yesterday trying to get the balance right between amount text, covering all the interesting bits and not overwhelming people who aren't developers.
<popey> o_O
<mrevell> popey: The main part of the presentation still only lasted 30 mins or so, though.
<mrevell> popey: Reckon it was too much?
<popey> no, i was just staring at a blank editor wondering what to type
<popey> and watched your text fly past
<popey> and thought "gulp"
<popey> you are clearly destined for local government
<popey> :)
<ajmitch> popey: that's cruel
<lifeless> harsh
<lifeless> so very very harsh
<popey> (I am only jealous)
<muffinresearch> Hi is it possible to get an abandoned branch removed?
<spiv> muffinresearch: not yet without admin intervention.  There's a bug open on that topic.
<muffinresearch> can I get an admin to do that for me from here?
<kiko> spiv, do you know how that is done?
<kiko> I could do it
<spiv> muffinresearch: if one of them is around, yes, otherwise make a support request at https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad
<spiv> kiko: it's messy
<spiv> kiko: I think only stub and ddaa know the details
<kiko> nevah mind I asked then :)
<spiv> kiko: there's lots of places outside the database that have references to branches (e.g. supermirror parts)
<muffinresearch> ok thanks spiv
<muffinresearch> I'm not able to access https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad
<spiv> muffinresearch: oh, d'oh.
<spiv> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<spiv> Sorry about that!
<kiko> spiv, you could review jamesh' branch that fixes the beta redirection problem... :-)
<spiv> kiko: Or, I could have dinner :P
<kiko> it is short, you could probably have both
<seb128> hi
<harrisony> hey seb128 
<seb128> are beta URL doing a redirection to non-beta when the user is not member of the beta testing team?
<harrisony> seb128: no i dont think
<seb128> k
<mpt> seb128, it's a bug that we don't
<mpt> bug 89183, to be precise
<ubotu> Malone bug 89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89183
<ubotu> New bug: #109574 in launchpad "Help panel leaks into the footer on production" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109574
<ubotu> New bug: #109591 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS when a branch takes too long to scan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109591
<ddaa> hey mdz
<ddaa> I'm noticing a small peak in import fixage requests (2 from cjwatson, one from fabbionne so far)
<ddaa> I guess it's because it's now upstream merge season
<ddaa> mdz: how long does that period last?
<ddaa> I am asking, because maybe we should change our priorities to focus more on import coverage around ubuntu release time
<mdz> ddaa: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<ddaa> mdz: currently, I've been asked about lintian, redhatcluster and openssh
<ddaa> I'm wondering if non-trivial problems are blocking if it's worth prioritizing fixes, or if a couple weeks delay mean that the guys will do the upstream merge some other way anyway.
<ddaa> mdz: I am being fuzzy in the questions, because I'm probing for what the distro team requirements might be.
<cprov> morning folks !
<ubotu> New bug: #109595 in launchpad "Create new make target to create appropriate static content for Apache" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109595
* carlos ->lunch
<mdz> ddaa: there are relatively few instances where we can actually use bazaar for merging
<mdz> ddaa: this is because the packages are not in bazaar
<mdz> ddaa: obviously we aren't dependent on imports to do merges
<mdz> ddaa: otherwise we'd have been crippled for the past several releases
<ddaa> mdz: are you telling me "do what can be easily done, do not get sidetracked"?
<mdz> ddaa: that depends on what you would be sidetracked from and whether it would be useful for distro work
* lifeless grins
<mdz> imports are useful to us in a limited range of use cases
<mdz> they seem to work well for the installer, which uses all native packages
<ddaa> yup, cjwatson is my biggest user :)
<mdz> for most upstreams, we can't use it to merge because the packaging delta can't be represented properly in bazaar
<mdz> this has always been the problem
<ddaa> lifeless: what are your current plans about this?
<ddaa> now and then I hear that the plan changed, so now I just have no clue at all of your status.
<lifeless> ddaa: get bzr 0.16 out the door. sit down with mdz in UDS a week later
<ddaa> mdz: the biggest piece on my plate for the next months is a reimplementation of the system that _drives_ the import, so it's better integrated with Launchpad, gives more feedback, and is more robust.
<ddaa> but little in the ways of improving the code that actually do the import
<lifeless> ddaa: I think that mdz is asking at a higher level. I think he is saying 'if what you are doing is more relevant to the distro than waht distro devs are asking for, then stay on that'
<lifeless> ddaa: and 'otherwise, yes please do help the devs when they have specific requests'
* ddaa pauses and tries to get his ideas sorted
<ddaa> Okay. I think we'll want this reimplementation before lifeless's packaging support is there. So I will help the distro guys for anything that does not require deep fixes.
<ddaa> In other words, pretty much how it was done so far.
<ddaa> (in the last few months)
<ddaa> mdz: thanks for the details. I'll give special love to requests related to the d-i.
<mdz> ddaa: thanks
<bdmurray> hello?
<bdmurray> I curious as to how the Bug Squad got subscribed to 25 question / answers
<bdmurray> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5511
<bdmurray> The tickets all have e-mail pending for the bugsquad mailing list
<carlos> bdmurray: I guess someone of the team added the team as the support contact
<ubotu> New bug: #109639 in blueprint "Beta: "retract mentorship" displayed when not a mentor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109639
<bdmurray> carlos: okay, I'm gonna deny all the posts though so is there someway to stop it from happening in the future?
<mpt> bdmurray, are you an admin for the bugsquad?
<bdmurray> mpt: yes, I am
<carlos> bdmurray: remove the team as the support contact
<mpt> bdmurray, have you removed the team as the support contact?
<bdmurray> Where would I do that?
<bdmurray> I'm not seeing support contact anywhere
<mpt> one moment
<carlos> bdmurray: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+answer-contact
<mpt> snap
<mpt> which is linked to from http://answers.launchpad.dev/ubuntu
<carlos> bdmurray: uncheck the team box
<bdmurray> hunh, any idea how it happened?
<carlos> someone from the team checked that box
<mpt> We should let only admins of the team check the box
<bdmurray> any member or an admin?
<flacoste> mpt: that's probably a good idea, please report a bug about that
<flacoste> bdmurray: currently any member can
<mpt> Thanks flacoste, I was having trouble testing that locally
<mpt> reporting it now
<bdmurray> thanks all
<flacoste> mpt: while you are here, what's the rationale for obsoleting the pageheading macro?
<flacoste> mpt: putting the title in the main slot, displays notifications above the page title, which I find kind of weird
<flacoste> mpt: is that intended?
<mpt> I hadn't thought about that specifically, but I don't see that it's any more or less weird
<mpt> and it makes the code simpler
<ubotu> New bug: #98372 in launchpad "zope.testbrowser truncates document content after goBack()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98372
<mpt> e.g. I'm looking now at a notification saying "Thank you for your bug report."
<mpt> which is followed by the bug number etc
<mpt> then the bug summary
<mpt> Looks ok to me.
<mpt> But maybe that's an unfair case, since the notification is about the *creation* of the thing that immediately follows
<mpt> It's like a visual colon ("And here it is:")
<mpt> flacoste, do you have particular examples of pages where it looks weird?
<flacoste> mpt, well, i noticed that when trying to remove pageheading use from the question index
<flacoste> the weirdness was related to the space around the notifications i think
<flacoste> i'll post a screenshot
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> It's entirely possible that the margins are messed up
<mpt> because I last touched the notification styling long before I started including visual-regression-test URLs in the CSS
<ubotu> New bug: #109652 in launchpad-answers "Non-admin team member can make the team an answer contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109652
<flacoste> mpt: http://people.ubuntu.com/~flacoste/notifications-above-heading.png
<mpt> ah yes, I have seen that before
<mpt> but hadn't reported it as a bug, naughty me
<mpt> flacoste, why is the structural heading for that page "Continue playing after shutdown"? "Continue playing after shutdown" doesn't have Bugs+Blueprints+Translations
<mpt> Ubuntu does
<flacoste> mpt: hmm, weird
<flacoste> mpt: you are right the header should be Ubuntu...
<mpt> especially since it's already the <h1> :-)
<flacoste> that's a critical bug for 1.0!
<flacoste> mpt: i'll file that and start working on that
<mpt> flacoste, do you have any objection to my using that screenshot in a bug report?
<flacoste> mpt: be my guest
<mpt> ta
<mpt> To be clear, I'm reporting the one about the margins, not trying to report the one about the heading before you do :-)
<flacoste> we are in sync on that one
<flacoste> to be clear: that's what I understood :-)
<mpt> tally ho
* Laser_away thinks LP devs like talking to themselves in LP ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #109656 in launchpad "Hard to figure out how to join a group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109656
<ubotu> New bug: #109657 in malone "Validating OpenPGP keys sends blank messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109657
<mpt> Laser_away, no, we're just very forgetful
<mpt> ;-)
<mpt> If I don't report bugs in Launchpad, I end up trying to keep track of lists of glitches on pieces of paper and in e-mail messages and so on
<mpt> which is bad for prioritization
<mpt> Rule of thumb: If it's too trivial to report in the bug tracker, it's trivial enough to fix Right Now.
<dholbach> hello! can somebody tell me why ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com (address of 'bugsquad' team) gets lots of mails from answers tickets?
<mpt> dholbach, that problem has just been fixed
<dholbach> great thanks
<dholbach> what was it?
<mpt> It was probably because a member of the bugsquad made the team an answer contact for Ubuntu
<dholbach> ah ok
<mpt> bdmurray has removed the team as an answer contact, and I reported bug 109652 on preventing it from happening again.
<ubotu> Malone bug 109652 in launchpad-answers "Non-admin team member can make the team an answer contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109652
<dholbach> thanks mpt
<mpt> You're welcome, and sorry for the inconvenience
<ubotu> New bug: #109660 in launchpad "Notification boxes have stray top margin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109660
<ubotu> New bug: #98491 in launchpad "TypeError when passing list to" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98491
<Laser_away> dholbach: heah, have you tried the new mentoring thing in beta?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it's nice
<Laser_away> it could tie in well with MOTU Mentors
<ubotu> New bug: #109663 in launchpad-answers "Structural header is wrong on questions" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109663
<pochu> mpt: regarding bug 109652, non-admins also can make the team a bug contact. Maybe that's also something to fix?
<ubotu> Malone bug 109652 in launchpad-answers "Non-admin team member can make the team an answer contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109652
<mpt> pochu, good point
<tomtom_> hi
<tomtom_> i've a question concerning the automatically created accounts
<LaserJock> tomtom_: you might just want to throw your question out there
<tomtom_> is there a possiblity to reqest the delet of an account that is not yours, but never used and the nick you are using normally
* mvo_ wonders where OOPS-479C1526 comes from
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/479C1526
<flacoste> popey: ping
<ddaa> flacoste: try saying "spingache"
<flacoste> ddaa: what's the story behind this esoteric incantation?
<ddaa> popey -> spinache
<ddaa> flacoste: you appear to have assumed I actually said something non-random
<flacoste> ah, it's the extra e that confused me
<flacoste> actually, the g was also confusing
<ddaa> without g, there's no ping
<ddaa> the e _was_ a typo
<ddaa> actually, a spello
<popey> flacoste: pong
<ddaa> see, it works :)
<popey> :
<flacoste> popey: are you ready for tomorrow session? anything want me to go over?
<popey> yeah, sorry i haven't sent it to you yet. I was kinda focussed on todays session :)
<popey> need to do some more and could do with a couple of lines intro as to who you are and what you do
<popey> lemme just bulk it up a little tonight and buzz what i have over, I will add more tomorrow :)
<flacoste> popey: great, how was the session today?
<popey> yeah, went better than i expected
<popey> i didnt think there would be any interest or questions
<popey> I was answering them right up until the last minute :)
<popey> which was fun :)
<flacoste> that's exciting!
<popey> yeah 
<popey> my copy and paste finger is worn out
<ubotu> New bug: #109716 in launchpad "Cannot join open team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109716
<shawarma> Maybe this was answered during the Q&A session (which I missed), but is there a (publically available) schedule for implementation of Launchpad specs?
<shawarma> In particular I'm wondering if there's a timreframe for https://beta.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/soyuz-karma ?
<balrok> is it possible to allow guests to send bug reports to my package? i think the most users won't register for reporting bugs
<BjornT> balrok: no, atm they have to have an account before they can report a bug. bug 50653 is about this issue, though.
<ubotu> Malone bug 50653 in malone "Malone should support craigslist-style anonymous bug reporting" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50653
<balrok> thank you. i hope it get fixed soon, cause the most users are frightened by registering on unknown pages.. so i actually have to use the sf-tracker (which is very hard to understand for new users) and post these bugs in the launchpad (which displays the bugs very good
<laszlok> kiko: this is the bug i was talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/94458
<ubotu> Malone bug 94458 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net/project and bugs.launchpad.net/project/+bugs are different and not obviously linked" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<chowmeined> Are there any plans to improve the launchpad UI? I always get lost when I am trying to find bugs
<harrisony> chowmeined: i find the new UI alot better than the old one
<chowmeined> I mean, it looks really nice
<chowmeined> I just sometimes can't find how to do things like.. search for bugs for project X
<chowmeined> or list all bugs in package X at revision Y
<chowmeined> For instance, a way to browse for bugs, along with searching for them
<laszlok> chowmeined: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/94458
#launchpad 2007-04-25
<ubotu> Malone bug 94458 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net/project and bugs.launchpad.net/project/+bugs are different and not obviously linked" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<laszlok> i talked to kiko during the ubuntu open week session about why it takes the launchpad people so long to fix simple things like this
<chowmeined> ah, thank you
<kiko> laszlok, so about that bug. I'm thinking about it
<kiko> a link runs the risk of being confusing -- don't you think?
<kiko> what does "all bugs" mean?
<chowmeined> I mean just as a Feisty user, not a developer, I found it a little confusing when I do report bugs every now and then 
<laszlok> yeah when you first use launchpad its very confusing
<laszlok> you have to remember all the little tricks
<chowmeined> I "get lost" because I can't find a clear hierarchy or a way to list bugs for some project and then jump to the parent project and list all sub-projects for a project (like listing all the packages under ubuntu feisty)
<laszlok> kiko: take a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<laszlok> its a very nice summary
<laszlok> and on the right you have "2 bugs fixed elsewhere", "0 open CVE bugs", the "report bug" button and "ask a question" button
<laszlok> right there should be a "Show All Bugs" button/link
<laszlok> because you don't always want to search for something -- you may just want to browse
<harrisony> its not as bad as bugzilla, now that thing confuses me
<chowmeined> yes bugzilla confuses me too
<chowmeined> would there be a way to add breadcrumbs for the projects hierarchy?
<laszlok> chowmeined: aren't there accross the top
<laszlok> can you give an example
<chowmeined> i suppose
<chowmeined> i just didnt notice
<chuckf> kiko, are you here?
<jml> someone just asked:  How do I turn off getting emails from launchpad for tickets just because I am on the team that owns them?
<jml> is there a way to do this?
<kiko> chuckf, yeah, but I'm a bit sleepy
<kiko> jml, you can filter them to /dev/null? :)
<jml> kiko: heh.
<jml> kiko: well, for my part, there's only one ticket that I want to stop receiving emails for (bug 1). I have a filter in my MUA for that.
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in jl "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Julian Andres Klode (juliank)
<kiko> solved!
<chuckf> kiko, I just sent you an email on what we talked about earlier
<jml> kiko: it's someone else's complaint. they presumably have more than one ticket they want to unsubscribe from
<kiko> that's fine chuckf 
<kiko> jml, yeah.. so far, no way to do it.
<kiko> we're considering ignore subs.
<jml> kiko: is there a ticket / spec I can tell my friend to subscribe to for progress updates ;)
<kiko> jml, hmmm. there might be. I don't know of it -- matsubara would though.
<jml> kiko: thanks.
<poolie> hello kiko
<jml> RAOF: good morning ;)
<poolie> hopefully he's in bed now :)
<poolie> anyone from Rosetta here?
<RAOF> Mornin jml!
<RAOF> How'd the talk thing go?
<kiko> hey poolie 
<kiko> I am asleep
<poolie> i'm glad, sleep tight kiks
<jml> RAOF: pretty well
<RAOF> Excellent. 
<jml> RAOF: people asked good questions, so that's a good sign.
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> Anything you couldn't answer? :)
<jml> RAOF: yep!
<RAOF> Annoying?
<Hobbsee> hi kiko, poolie, RAOF, jml 
<RAOF> Hey Hobbsee
<jml> RAOF: no, not at all. ddaa (who's been doing LP's code hosting for a lot longer than I) was there to field the ones I missed.
<jml> Hobbsee: hi
<poolie> hello Hobbsee
<poolie> which talk was this?
<jml> poolie: well, not 'talk'.
<ajmitch> jml: I read through it, it seemed to go well
<jml> poolie: the "Hosting Code with Launchpad and Bazaar" class for ubuntu open week
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<kiko> I am still asleep
<Hobbsee> so i see :)
<Hobbsee> you type well, for being asleep..
<kiko> I am reviewing code in my sleep too
* chuckf thinks kiko is sleep-typing
<kiko> the raveonettes have a song called sleepwalking
<kiko> which is amazing
<kiko> so I am listening to it too
<chuckf> you're just a do-stuff-while-sleeping person aren't ya?
<chuckf> how much do you get done awake?
<poolie> can i do a search of bugs for the literal string ".bzr.log"?
<poolie> at the moment that seems to find anything that includes either word, which is not very helpful
<fabbione> any LP admin around?
<popey> I see we are being redirected to beta launchpad again now :)
<popey> any chance we can get the feature where users who are not on the beta team can click on http://*beta*launchpad.. links and get redirected or at least a url on the +restricted-login page rather than being told they dont have access to the test site?
<popey> because we know from experience that beta testers accidentally paste beta urls all over the place
<LaserJock> yes, that's a known bug
<popey> yeah, we spoke about it before the new launchpad was released
<popey> just wanted to give someone a virtual "poke" about it given the beta urls are active again
<carlos> morning
<BjornT> popey: that issue is being worked on, so it shouldn't take too long before it's fixed.
<popey> oh super stuff, thanks BjornT 
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #109880 in launchpad ""Browse Code" link for branch always returns internal server error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109880
<ubotu> New bug: #109881 in launchpad "strange icon after setting package upstream link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109881
<ubotu> New bug: #109886 in launchpad "initialise-from-parent does not copy upstream packaging links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109886
<fabbione> any LP admin around?
<fabbione> SteveA_: ?
<zwnj> hi all
<zwnj> would i get this problem fixed, when the status is "answered"?
<zwnj> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/5394
<schwuk> how long to .pot files take to be reviewed in rosetta?
<schwuk> s/to/do/
<carlos> zwnj: actually, I expect to see it solved once the status is 'Solved'
<carlos> schwuk: it depends on our load. Right now we are a bit behind on that
<carlos> schwuk: but if you tell me which entry are you interested on
<carlos> I can do it right now for you (this speeds some tests I need to do to approve it)
<pochu> does launchpad support trac for remote bugtrackers?
<harrisony> pochu: it can handle trac but i dont know if you can use generic trac (as in http://mysite.com/trac/bug/1) i think it has to be one registered in launchpad
<pochu> harrisony: do you know where can I register it?
<harrisony> pochu: what bug tracker is it
<pochu> http://www.listen-project.org/
<pochu> harrisony: it's for lp.net/listen and lp.net/ubuntu/+source/listen
<pochu> I'm not the contact for lp/listen, though
<zwnj> carlos: the status is Answered, not Solved.
<carlos> zwnj: that's just because someone told you to come here and ask
<carlos> which is wrong
<harrisony> you could poke some of the LP admins or try file a big request on malone
<zwnj> yep
<carlos> just wait for an admin to process your request
<pochu> harrisony: found it :)
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<harrisony> Ahhh! didnt know that :P
<carlos> pochu: please file a bug if that was too hidden explaining where do you expect to find it
<harrisony> were did you find it (/me wants to know were all the secret stuff is :P)
<harrisony> well its not secret but.. heh
<pochu> I found it in google :p
<pochu> but now I've found the link inside LP, which is where it should be
<pochu> https://beta.launchpad.net/bugs
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/bugs
<pochu> in the bottom of that page
<harrisony> pochu: hehe dont worry im a beta tester :P
<harrisony> beta FTW!
<pochu> carlos: so no need for a bug report :)
<schwuk> carlos: sorry got sidetracked
<schwuk> carlos: the file is messages.pot in WebDev Control Panel Series: trunk
<carlos> pochu: cool
<carlos> schwuk: are you one of its developers?
<schwuk> carlos: at the moment, *the* developer
<carlos> ok ;-)
<carlos> schwuk: what gettext translation domain are you using for it?
<carlos> the file's name is messages.pot so I guess is something else...
<schwuk> it should be wdcp
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<pochu> hmm, should I be a project admin to link it to a remote bugtracker?
<pochu> I can't find the way to do that
<pochu> and the bugtracker says: You can link a registered bug tracker with a registered project in Launchpad:
<harrisony> pochu: um...you should have to be
<pochu> but I'm not :/
<carlos> schwuk: it's approved now. The problem is that we are importing OO.org right now and the queue is a bit busy so it would take a while until it's finally imported (we are working on fixing that so we give each project its own import queue)
<schwuk> thanks carlos
<carlos> np
<harrisony> i mean shouldnt
<pochu> oh :)
<pochu> harrisony: but it seems that's the way it works now
<pochu> harrisony: you can file a bug ;)
<pochu> hmm, so then should I contact the project admin? Or can an admin do that for me?
<harrisony> which bug is it on launchpad and on trac ill have ago
<pochu> https://beta.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/listen and https://beta.launchpad.net/listen/
<harrisony> ok so let me just double check this you want too...
<pochu> :)
<harrisony> you want to smile.. Well that you can do :P
<BjornT> pochu: yes, should contact the project admin. but you could talk with an lp admin, if the project admin doesn't respond.
<harrisony> BjornT is cool! :D
<harrisony> pochu: it should be working
<pochu> BjornT: ok, gonna try :)
<pochu> I'll let you know if doesn't answer :)
<pochu> harrisony: thanks!
<Elwell> ok - I have just found a reproducible bug in OOo / Feisty - do I report that at launchpad these days?
<pochu> Elwell: yep
<radix> you probably want to start at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+filebug <--- Elwell 
<mdz> cprov: native source syncing!
<cprov> mdz: well, it works ! However it's blocked by a bug in nascentupload-cataclysm
<mdz> oh
<mdz> let me know when it is time to be excited :-)
<cprov> mdz: it should be entirely available in 4 hours (I desperately need a reviewer ;))
<mdz> cprov: does this include syncing of binaries or is that a separate piece of work?
<cprov> mdz: stage-one is already able to copy sources and optionally their binaries between suites
<mdz> cprov: including pockets?
<mdz> so we can do -security -> -updates?
<cprov> mdz: we are missing only replacements for backport-source & sync-source (stage-two and three, respectively) 
<cprov> mdz:  yup, suite = distrorelease + pocket.
<cprov> mdz: yes, -security -> -updates is working too
<mdz> cprov: that is excellent news, thank you
<cprov> mdz: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel, was copied yesterday with its binaries from PROPOSED to UPDATES
<cprov> mdz: not yet, I have to fix the *cataclysm* bug 
<Elwell> pochu: ta. I'm not alone. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/98664
<ubotu> Malone bug 98664 in openoffice.org "(Feisty) Crash after full screen presentation of any pps file (dup-of: 90513)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<ubotu> Malone bug 90513 in openoffice.org "weird document recovery attempt of openoffice after fullscreen slideshow with oo presentation" [High,Confirmed]  
<pochu> Elwell: yeah, I also have this bug
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #109948 in launchpad "Codebrowse web-ui should generate OOPS messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109948
<ubotu> New bug: #109953 in soyuz "NascentUpload-Cataclysm performs wrong checks in uploaded binary versions" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109953
<sinzu1> flacoste: ping
<flacoste> sinzu1: pong
<sinzui> have you read the #107810 comments?
<flacoste> sinzui: yes
<flacoste> i still want to reply to mpt's last comment
<sinzui> flacoste: I eagerly await your reply.
<BjornT> time this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Next meeting * Queue status. * Other Business
<BjornT> who's here?
<salgado> me
<flacoste> me
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will be 2007-05-02 at 1400 UTC
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> There are 12 open reviews, 5 over the 2 day service target.
<statik> me
<BjornT> kiko, SteveA_, salgado, and spiv all have branches older than 2 days.
<salgado> I just started reviewing mine
<BjornT> cool.
<flacoste> kiko actually review the branch
<flacoste> he just didn't update the status i think
<flacoste> Thre was a 'REview: package-syncs' thread on launchpad-reviews
<BjornT> oh, that's even better. thanks flacoste.
<BjornT> SteveA_: please review your branches soon. mpt's one is only text change, which should be quick to review.
<salgado> BjornT, SteveA_ is on holiday, I think
<flacoste> he is, until tomorrow
<flacoste> iirc
<BjornT> well, he might get that message anyway.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<flacoste> there was a [fasttrack]  item last week
<ubotu> New bug: #109966 in launchpad-answers "Oops rejecting an already rejected question" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109966
<BjornT> related to what salgado said, please make sure to add a note if you're unavailable for reviews, e.g. if you're on holiday.
<BjornT> even if you're away only one day you should add a note.
<flacoste> that item was postponed because it had your name tacked to it but you were sick
<BjornT> flacoste: that item has been moved to a mailing list discussion about urgent review requests.
<flacoste> ok
<BjornT> i should do a better job at keeping the agenda up to date :)
<BjornT> another thing from the monday meeting is that spiv has agreed to coach thumper.
<BjornT> the new reviewers should expect a welcome e-mail from lifeless 
<flacoste> cool
<BjornT> that's it from me. anything else?
<BjornT> cool, meeting ended. thanks for coming.
<flacoste> thx BjornT
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<schwuk> carlos: ping
<carlos> schwuk: pong
<schwuk> carlos: thanks for pushing that pot file through, but it seems rosetta didn't find any strings to translate...
<schwuk> https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/wdcp/trunk/+pots/wdcp
<carlos> schwuk: that's just because it's not yet imported
<carlos> as I said, the import queue is quite busy right now
<schwuk> My bad - I assumed nothing would show up until it was imported...
<carlos> we plan to hide the templates until are actually imported to prevent this kind of confusion
<carlos> schwuk: well, our fault, we should do it that way
<Adri2000> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/109982 - in the activity log, I can't see who marked this bug as security and private :/
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: i'd say the OP did...
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: cant see what's needed to be private about that though
<Hobbsee> may be a "tag as security and private to get more attentoin" type thing
<Adri2000> probably
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: OP = ?
<Hobbsee> original poster
<Adri2000> ok
<Hobbsee> and it's in the wrong place, too - but fi i move it, i wont be able to read it
<Hobbsee> can you read it?
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: why wrong place?
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: it's under kdelibs, nto ktorrent
<Adri2000> ExecutablePath: /usr/bin/kdeinit
<Hobbsee> #6 0xb7e80b9b in dht::ParseRsp () from /usr/lib/libktorrent-2.1.so
<Hobbsee> #7 0xb7e80dc2 in dht::MakeRPCMsg () from /usr/lib/libktorrent-2.1.so
<Hobbsee> #8 0xb7e75f21 in dht::RPCServer::readPacket ()
<Hobbsee>    from /usr/lib/libktorrent-2.1.so
<Hobbsee> #9 0xb7e76222 in dht::RPCServer::qt_invoke ()
<Hobbsee>    from /usr/lib/libktorrent-2.1.so
<Hobbsee> #10 0xb6eba88b in QObject::activate_signal () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<Hobbsee> the top of that would suggest ktorrent, assuming i can read backtraces vaguley
* Hobbsee wonders how someone marks it as not security, not private
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/109982/+secrecy
<Hobbsee> oh, found ti
<matsubara> Hobbsee: actions menus -> security/visibility
* Hobbsee wonders if it's safe to mark this as non-{private, security}
<matsubara> Hobbsee: ask bdmurray
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ping?
<matsubara> Hobbsee: but I guess, #ubuntu-bugs is likely to have more people that can help
<Hobbsee> matsubara: i'm one of -qa and the bugsquad.  but true
<Hobbsee> i'm more asking "is there some really important protocol that i dont know about, about un-security, and making public, of bugs?"
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: here
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: cool.  do you mind reading the backscroll?
<bdmurray> read most of it, that bug is odd
<bdmurray> maybe they marked it as private because they were downloading a torrent that didn't want exposed?
<Hobbsee> who knows - i cant even find it, though...
<Hobbsee> that's the only bug he's filed
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: Is there something you think we should do to the bug?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: un security it, and mark it as public
<Hobbsee> and put it into ktorrent, not kdelibs
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: did most of that, I left it private until we hear back from the reporter
<pochu> harrisony, carlos: re - listen remote bugtracker: the listen lead developer has answered to my mail and has linked the project to the bug tracker :-)
<pochu> thanks again!
<harrisony> pochu: glad it worked :D
<popey> flacoste: you about?
<flacoste> popey: i am here
<popey> groovy --> prv
<habeeb> Greetings, I created an account in launchpad some months ago, and today (after some OW sessions), I visited my account again, but it seems like I'm stuck with my email adress. Is tehre a way to change my username to something other than my email adress?
<ddaa> habeeb: click "change details" on your account's page
<habeeb> oh thank you, ddaa 
<ubotu> New bug: #110052 in launchpad "Status of "upstream: Fix Released" and "distro: unconfirmed" are inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110052
<habeeb> for some reason I can't import my PGP key in launchpad... I get this error: "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key." and when I try gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys or gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys I get no output.
<LaserJock> I don't see a place to "sign up" for a meeting anymore? was that taken away?
<kiko> matsubara, can you check for LaserJock?
<kiko> that would be a 1.0 regression
<LaserJock> I don't see a list of attendees or anything like before
* matsubara checks
<matsubara> LaserJock: https://beta.launchpad.net/sprints/ubucon-sevilla
<matsubara> there's a register yourself link there.
<LaserJock> there isn't one for UES and UDS though
<LaserJock> those where the 2 I looked at
<LaserJock> but yeah, ubucon has it
<matsubara> sorry, I meant https://beta.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-sevilla
<LaserJock> ok, I see it now
<LaserJock> I got in via blueprints
<LaserJock> https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/sprints/ues-sevilla-2007
<LaserJock> I clicked on the heading
<matsubara> I agree that the sprints page isn't very discoverable.
<LaserJock> which I expected would take me to the main sprint page
<LaserJock> but it didn't
<LaserJock> ah, I needed to hit the "Overview" tab
<matsubara> that's right. You think that the green location bar should take you to the overview?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> it has Home -> Meetings -> <sprint>
<LaserJock> not Home -> Blueprints -> <sprint>
<LaserJock> does that make sense?
<matsubara> LaserJock: yes. would you mind to file a bug?
<LaserJock> no problemo
<LaserJock> matsubara: what do you call the top green bar?
<matsubara> I think green location bar is fine :-) We used to call it breadcrumbs but it makes no sense using term since people reporting similar bugs will never use that term.
<LaserJock> that's what I was going to call it, but I've heard the term before
<poolie> i like the subject of question #5637
<poolie> "Will there be a change?" :-) sounds so plaintive
<LaserJock> matsubara: bug #110094
<ubotu> Malone bug 110094 in launchpad "breadcrumb confusing with meeting specs and meeting overview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110094
<matsubara> LaserJock: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #110094 in launchpad "breadcrumb confusing with meeting specs and meeting overview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110094
#launchpad 2007-04-26
<ubotu> New bug: #110108 in launchpad "Team admin should be able cancel the team membership in another team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110108
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<pochu> hiya mpt!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<mpt> hello hello
<pochu> Goooooooooooooooooood night mpt! :)
<mpt> "Launchpad Bugs, the bug contact for Launchpad Bugs, will be notified about this bug."
<mpt> Pure poetry
<lifeless> now if only it said
<lifeless> "Launchpad Bugs, the bug contact for Launchpad Bugs, will be notified about this bug in Launchpad Bugs."
<ubotu> New bug: #110115 in malone "Detect and discard quoted versions of entire previous e-mail messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110115
<jml_> Good morning
<lifeless> jml: prove it!
<jml> lifeless: it's an instruction, not a description
<jml> a benediction, if you will
<jdong> how does distro registering work on LP? who is allowed to start a distro, what services do you get, etc?
<ubotu> New bug: #110121 in rosetta "+languages search should get +languages, not post to +languages/+index" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110121
<mpt> jdong, kiko is the person who knows most about that afaik
<jdong> I was thinking of a radical extension to Backports that would be awesome if implemented as a separate testing distro..... but of course I doubt distro registering is as willy-nilly as product!
<lifeless> jml: I can't hear it to tell if the diction is bene.
<jml> heh
<lifeless> a little latin is a dangerous thing.
<ubotu> New bug: #110123 in launchpad "Portlets do not refresh in Opera 9.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110123
<lifeless> mpt: is there any progress on hiding comments in bugs?
<lifeless> bug 109730 has a beautiful comment that is totally irrelevant
<ubotu> Malone bug 109730 in bzr "Bazaar has no lock command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109730
<ubotu> New bug: #110129 in malone "status command should accept displayed status forms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110129
<ubotu> New bug: #110131 in malone "Cannot link bug to branch via email?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110131
<mpt> lifeless, not that I know of, ask BjornT 
<lifeless> mpt: ok.
<bialix> hi, have a question
<bialix> at the page https://translations.launchpad.net/+faq there is topic "How do I start using Launchpad for my project?" that mention guide Translating your software using Launchpad. But link go to the same page. Where this guide is?
<jamesh> that sounds broken
<jamesh> could you file a bug report?
<bialix> probably, if you point me to suitable bug tracker
<jamesh> bialix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug should do
<bialix> thanks
<jamesh> bialix: https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ <- this might answer some of your questions.  If you have others, please ask them :)
<bialix> well, I try to understand how Rosetta works and how the best use it for translation Bazaar project
<jamesh> bialix: you'll want to start by marking the translatable strings with the gettext module
<bialix> it's the EASIEST part
<jamesh> there is an xgettext.py utility distributed with Python, or you can use the standard GNU xgettext these days, iirc
<jamesh> to generate a PO template
<bialix> I'm not completely understand how to peek all languages translations back to project from Rosetta to create release?
<jamesh> upload the PO template to rosetta, then export the translations from Rosetta as PO files
<bialix> actually this utility named pygettext.py
<jamesh> bialix: you'd also need to include some initialisation calls to tell gettext where to find the translations
<bialix> why import po file to Rosetta get so long time?
<bialix> https://launchpad.net/translations/imports?target=products&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=po
<bialix> usually translations (as mo files) will be in some directory/locale/XX/LC_MESSAGES/..
<bialix> Probably I'm not very clear ask my question
<jamesh> bialix: some extra checking is done on initial imports by the Rosetta admins
<bialix> I want to understand how this supposed to work from organization point of view, not from coder point of view
<bialix> no, I'm not about translation template (pot), I'm about ready-to-use translation for some language aka po-file
<bialix> is not it should simply merge with existing translation base and do automatically?
<jamesh> When you are about to make a release, you can request an export of the translations for your project
<ubotu> New bug: #110181 in launchpad "search box in help.launchpad.net wiki template is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110181
<ubotu> New bug: #110185 in rosetta "link to guide "Translating your software using Launchpad" is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110185
<bialix> Do I can request for all existing translations at once?
<jamesh> ah.  Rosetta also lets you upload PO files, as a way of doing offline translation.  That's what those queue entries are from
<jamesh> bialix: you can request a tarball of all the translations for your project
<jamesh> which is what you'd do before a release
<bialix> yes, this is what I'm asking for
<mdke> you can only request a tarball for all translations in each template, afaik, not all translations in all templates in a project
<jamesh> bialix: okay.  Lets look at Jokosher, which is using Rosetta for translations
<jamesh> bialix: https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/jokosher
<jamesh> in the main content area, there is a "View Template & All Languages..." link
<jamesh> click on that link to get details of the PO template and its associated translations
<jamesh> on this page, there is an "Download translations" link
<jamesh> this is the form you'd use to request an export of the translations
<jamesh> you can select which translations you want, and if you want them in PO or MO format
<jamesh> the request gets processed and an email sent to you with a link to the tarball
<mdke> i think that it's intended to add the feature of downloading all templates for a particular project/package, so hopefully that will be possible in the future
<jamesh> mdke: well, there is generally a single template for most projects
<mdke> really?
<jamesh> I'd expect only a single one for bzr
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> multiple templates is the exception rather than the rule
<mdke> most projects I'd expect to have at least two, one for the program (if it were a simple one), and another for the documentation
<bialix_> jamesh: what green means? Legend says that "Translation unchanged since last synchronized". What it means? Who and when synchronized what?
<jamesh> bialix_: these would be translations uploaded to Rosetta as PO files
<bialix_> aha, thatks
<bialix_> thanks
<jamesh> bialix_: it isn't as important when considering an app that does all translation through Rosetta
<jamesh> bialix_: but for Ubuntu, both the PO template and all PO files are imported with new package uploads
<bialix_> as I see there is some problems to mix both approach
<jamesh> so the green indicates the translations coming from upstream
<jamesh> rather than having been translated in Rosetta
<bialix_> I understand
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #110195 in malone "Nomination for a release on one source package shouldn't affect any others" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110195
<ubotu> New bug: #110198 in malone "date & month appear on developer-meets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110198
<ubotu> New bug: #110201 in malone "Visual indicators that a sprint/meet is over" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110201
<wulfepup> Hello, hello. Anyone here that help with launchpad accounts? I can't remember which email I used.
<popey> erk, internal server error on http://people.launchpad.net
<popey> make that https
<popey> as I am on the beta team it looks like its https://people.beta.launchpad.net/ that actually is giving the 500 server error
<popey> http://launchpad.net/people works though
<popey> wulfepup: beowulfe@wulfeweb.com
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~beowulfe assuming that is you, I can't imagine there are many Beowulfe Odhinnssons on the planet? :)
<wulfepup> I just added that one.. I think.... 
<wulfepup> unless that's my old one and teh new didn't actually go through
<popey> well thats the only person with Odhinnsson in the name
<wulfepup> and since I haven't yet set up the new one.. only used that email to register.. since it has my name... it must be the old one.. 
<wulfepup> Thank you!
<carlos> popey: people.launchpad.net doesn't exist
<popey> haha
<popey> that might explain it
<carlos> popey: but we use *.launchpad.net for DNS so for non existing domains, we give that error (which is indeed a bug and we have it pending to be fixed)
<popey> wonder why I have it in my recently accessed sites then
<pochu> it would be interesting to move it to people.lp.net, imho :)
<popey> is there a channel where the web-heads for ubuntu.com hang out?
<popey> (i guess it's some of the same people that are here, but my next question isn't lp specific enough to raise here)
<mpt> bug 46982
<ubotu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> Who runs ubotu?
<carlos> mpt: I think Seveas
<carlos> or at least he used to
<Seveas> I still do :)
<mpt> Seveas, where do we report bugs? :-)
<Seveas> lp.net/ubuntu-bots
<mpt> cool
<mpt> ta
<mpt> fqwhgads.launchpad.net
<Seveas> mpt, are you going to file a bug or was it general cutiosity? :)
<mpt> Seveas, just reported the bug
<_john> Hey guys, i have a small question. Why is it that when i try to search for the package zapping, i don't get any results? I already know that its in there, i can access it from some google results.
<mpt> _john, show us where you're searching
<mpt> What URL do you start from?
<_john> from the main launchpad page
<_john> this is the generated URL
<_john> https://launchpad.net/projects/?text=zapping
<Seveas> _john, that searchs for projects/products, not packages within a distro
<_john> adn this is the actual url of the source package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zapping
<Seveas> _john, use the search box on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu 
<popey> hmm, does the fact that launchpad is an https site affect its pagerank?
<popey> I note https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu has no pagerank according to my browser google plugin
<mpt> _john, Launchpad doesn't have a global search function yet
<mpt> so to find a package, you need to search from the distribution page
<mpt> in this case, launchpad.net/ubuntu
<popey> which means when people google for answers to problems they get 3 pages of links to stuff, none of which is the answers system
<mpt> popey, is that also true for individual question pages?
<popey> well the individual question pages are https too
<popey> and have no pagerank
<_john> Ok, now i understand. I just think that search is search....so i wouldn't know if the package is only associated with ubuntu and doesn't have a project page. But thanks anyway.
<popey> didn't know if https was the reason or whether there is some other way to explain a duff pagerank on such a popular site
<mpt> _john, eventually it will be, but not yet, sorry
<mpt> popey, most of Launchpad has almost ridiculously good pagerank
<mpt> and very nearly all of Launchpad is served over HTTPS, so I don't think that's the issue
<mpt> e.g. on <http://www.google.com/search?q=alan+pope> your Launchpad page is result #6
<popey> hmmm
<mpt> One possibility is that there are very few links to answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu yet
<popey> well, indeed
<popey> the forums are insanely popular
<popey> :(
<_john> mpt: Ok. thanks
<Seveas> mpt, fixed :)
<popey> mpt: i reported bug 64149 because i think we should improve the visibility of answers
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64149 in ubuntu-website "Tech support is too hard to find" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64149
<ubotu> New bug: #110030 in rosetta "epiphany extensions textdomain is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110030
<mpt> Seveas, cool, thanks
<mpt> popey, I agree, but then, I think we should improve the visibility of almost everything
<ubotu> New bug: #97467 in launchpad "Quick way of enabling a maintenance page on Launchpad when experiencing service interruption" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97467
<ubotu> New bug: #83304 in rosetta "Structural object heading for translation page should be the product/package" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83304
<Seveas> que?
<Seveas> Old bugs reappearing again?!
<carlos> Seveas: I guess is because the status change
<Seveas> carlos, they still shouldn't reappear... 
<carlos> ok, then ubotu has a bug ;-)
<Seveas> indeed :)
<mpt> carlos, you'll be at the meeting?
<carlos> mpt: yes
<mpt> carlos, ok, may I send you my 3 sentences to paste? I won't be there
<carlos> sure
<mpt> thanks
<bluekuja> carlos: edubuntu mails are automatically configured after joining the team in lp?
<carlos> bluekuja: no idea
<carlos> bluekuja:  you will need to ask on #canonical-sysadmin
<bluekuja> do you someone that can give me an answer?
<bluekuja> ok great
<ubotu> New bug: #110235 in launchpad "New project duplicates checking form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110235
<ubotu> New bug: #110237 in launchpad "Add project merging functionality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110237
<ubotu> New bug: #1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
* jamesh wonders why ubotu thinks that bug is new
<vprints> Hello !
<vprints> Any launcpad admins ?
<vprints> 'h
<ubotu> New bug: #78780 in launchpad "Code that handles pillar names redirection shouldn't crash when the URL contains non-ascii characters" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78780
<kiko> yes vprints 
<vprints> The problem that i brought up few weeks ago, that the estonian translation team leader isn't active at all
<vprints> he hasn't replied to my mail for weeks
<vprints> so i again apply for the post of the estonian translation team leader
<vprints> as i am the most active translator for that language
<ubotu> New bug: #86597 in launchpad-bazaar ""Import your project" link broken on beta" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86597
<ubotu> New bug: #110250 in launchpad-bazaar "display mirror branch freshness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110250
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad 1.0 public beta, https://launchpad.net/ |  Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 26 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #83616 in soyuz "IHasBuildRecords should support advanced browsing" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83616
<ubotu> New bug: #107973 in launchpad-bazaar "Unable to switch off the display of email address in branch revision history" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107973
<BenC> hey launchpaders
<BenC> I have a small issue
<ddaa> we fix issues
<ddaa> eventually
<BenC> every upload we do for the kernel team as "Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>" as the maintainer, but the uploads get assigned to a non-existent (until lp creates it) team instead of ubuntu-kernel-team, which has the email address
<BenC> it creates kernel-team, and assigns it there
<BenC> I'm wondering what we can do, outside of creating a bogus ubuntu-kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com alias
<ddaa> I have no idea... and I can't find a soyuz guy online to help...
<ddaa> I'm not even sure who's doing soyuz with celso nowadays
<statik> I think it might be bigjools
<matsubara> cprov: ^
<ubotu> New bug: #110275 in launchpad "Email addresses in signatures should be obfuscated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110275
<cprov> BenC: have you done an upload today or yesterday ?
<BenC> cprov: no...awhile back I had someone here clean out kernel-team and move all the assigned packages to ubuntu-kernel-team
<BenC> and now kernel-team is back after some uploads
<BenC> cprov: I plan an upload today for a new source package, if that will help :)
<cprov> BenC: salgado added the 'person/team creation rationale' some time ago, this information would help to track where is the problem.
<BenC> cprov: I assume it is using the "kernel-team" portion to map from kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<BenC> but I would guess it would need to check existing teams/persons to see if that address is confirmed for someone already
<cprov> BenC: sure it would, how is the procedure to cleanup the previous mess ?
<BenC> I forgot who did it, but I'm sure it took some db voodoo
<statik> as a launchpad user, where can I find a list of the different values used in X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: so that I can sort bug mail sanely?
<salgado> BenC, I bet that when we first saw un upload with that email we created a new person (kernel-team) with that email address
<salgado> BenC, now when we look up a person by that email address we get the kernel-team
<cprov> BenC: what I can say is that changesfile.{changed-by, maintainer} and dsc.{maintainer} could generate new Person creation
<BenC> salgado: but that team was destroyed...and it came back even though ubuntu-kernel-team has existed since lp first opened
<salgado> BenC, IIRC, the code will always create new person entries if the email address used to look up the person is not registered
<statik> the kernel team is indestructible! like a sphinx it will not die...
<salgado> BenC, cprov should be able to confirm that
<BenC> salgado: but it does exist and is registered to the ubuntu-kernel-team :)
<cprov> salgado: right, I wonder if 'safe_fix_maintainer' is doing something wrong with: 'Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>'
<salgado> wow, that's weird. let me check what email is associated with kernel-team
<salgado> BenC, would it be possible that kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com was not in the database for some time? maybe the time in between removing the kernel-team person and associating the email with ubuntu-kernel-team/
<BenC> salgado: no way possible
<BenC> as I said, ubuntu-kernel-team and it's registered email have been in lp since it opened
<BenC> since before we even did the bugzilla->malone conversion
<cprov> something wrong with LP or is it my side ?
<jml> it's wrong w/ LP
<salgado> maybe the whole DC? I can't connect to devpad
* Nafallo tries archive
<jsgotangco> not even archive
<cprov> jez ... end-of-the-world
<carlos> cprov: :-P
<jsgotangco> gahhh
<SteveA> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> SteveA: pong
<barry> cprov: ouch, i can't get to lp.c.c either
<SteveA> hep
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> looks like some kind of connection problem
<Seveas> <Mithrandir> 15:42 < Ng> there is a general issue at the moment with the data centre. sysadmin strike ninjas are en route
<SteveA> thanks
<flacoste> whats the update frequency of edge?
<flacoste> mthaddon: ^^^
<matsubara> flacoste: looking at the logs, it seems to be daily at 400UTC
<flacoste> matsubara: thx!
<kiko> hey there
<SteveA> hey
<kiko> what's going on?
<SteveA> someone stole the DC
<SteveA> or something
<SteveA> well maybe not
<kiko> well I want it back
<SteveA> some DC problem
<schwuk> That's why I prefered Marvel
<kiko> schwuk, yeah, marvel kicked DC's ass
<kiko> except for the dark night 
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<SteveA> Welcome to today's Launchpad Development meeting
<SteveA> who's here?
<ddaa> here
<salgado> me
<mrevell> me
<schwuk> me
<kiko> I AM CANADA
<ddaa> jml not here, gave me sentences
<allenap> me
<ddaa> thumper on leave
<jamesh> me
<matsubara> me
<sinzui> me
<barry> me
<BjornT> me
<flacoste> me
<stu1> me
<ddaa> spiv: you here?
<stub> me
<kiko> man this DC disaster is a disaster
<cprov> me
<barry> kiko: hey man, don't diss DC... right sinzui?! :)
<SteveA> = Agenda =
<SteveA>  * whatever
<SteveA> I don't have the agenda, as it's in the DC
<SteveA> so I'll make this up as I go
<Nafallo> hehe
<mrevell> Stevea: I've got a copy on my screen
<SteveA> mrevell: wow
<jamesh> mrevell: paste away
<schwuk> SteveA: I've got it as well
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Roll call
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Agenda
<mrevell>     *
<danilos> me
<mrevell>       Next meeting
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Activity reports
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Actions from last meeting
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Oops report (Matsubara)
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Bug report (Joey - Current Top Items)
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Bug tags
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Production and staging (Stuart)
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Sysadmin requests (Current Queue)
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       (other items)
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Three sentences
<mrevell> ooh, sorry, that was messy
<SteveA> no worries
<danilos> you should not paste directly from wiki :)
<SteveA> Next meeting: same time, same day, same place
<jamesh> danilos: not much choice right now
<SteveA> Activity reports: let's skip this
<kiko> SteveA, cprov and I will be in london but will make it.
<SteveA> (for reasons that will become apparent once the email lists reappear)
<danilos> I am on vacation next week
<jamesh> kiko: can you fix the DC while you're there?
<danilos> so missing the meeting as well
<SteveA> thanks
<kiko> jamesh, if the DC isn't fixed by then I will probably not catch the plane
<SteveA>  * Oops report: matsubara 
<carlos> me
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 105303, 92164, 107575, 57474
<SteveA> carlos: you?
<kiko> matsubara, do you have summaries handy?
<carlos> SteveA: I was distracted :-P
<carlos> so I was late for the meeting
<kiko> given we don't have ubugtu the elder
<matsubara> I thought ubotu would help
<kiko> I can produce summaries hang on
<kiko> [Bug 105303]  Re: Visiting 'Change translator' form fails with
<kiko>         NoCanonicalUrl
<kiko> carlos, how is that one going? we need a fix by tomorrow.
<bac> i am here but having trouble with IRC
<matsubara> that's assigned to carlos
<bac_afk> me
<carlos> kiko: it's part of the patch I asked you to review yesterday, BjornT is doing that review right now
<kiko> carlos, thanks!
<kiko> good jobaroo
<kiko> [Bug 92164]  Re: setInWSGIEnvironment fails sometimes trying to insert
<kiko>         'launchpad.userid'
<matsubara> that's assigend to SteveA 
<kiko> and it should be assigned to somebody else
<kiko> jamesh perhaps?
<kiko> can you get a fix in for us by tomorrow?
<kiko> is it complicated, SteveA?
<matsubara> it's tricky to reproduce though an seem to happen in different places of LP
<SteveA> no, but it needs doing right
<jamesh> I think 92164 is related to Retrys
<SteveA> it is
<SteveA> it is related to retries
<kiko> SteveA, can jamesh tackle it as a one-off by tomorrow?
<SteveA> I can describe the fix exactly
<kiko> say yes please
<SteveA> if he has time
<SteveA> I can describe how to fix it
<flacoste> if he hasn't time, i can give a shot at it
<kiko> [Bug 107575]  Launchpad should handle invalid blob encoding better
<jamesh> if it is a simple fix, I could look at it for tomorrow
<kiko> jamesh, okay, consider it assigned and I will be looking for that fix tomorrow.
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: it's simple.  I'll describe the fix after the meeting
<kiko> matsubara, is that bug BjornT's or stub's?
<matsubara> that one I asked BjornT to take a look.
<BjornT> i haven't looked at it yet, sorry.
<kiko> so.. which is it?
<statik> wow lag!
<statik> me
<kiko> BjornT, if it's an infrastructure thing can you still handle it or will you need help?
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<kiko> [Bug 57474]  Re: Passing a list as the query string in the project
<kiko>         search field crashes ftq
* kiko kicks ubotu 
<matsubara> we have an increase in oops regadring bug 57474. someone is spamming the global search form and triggering that bug. I don't know if that should be a priority as it's not affecting real users
<kiko> flacoste, I'm going to give that one to you
<flacoste> ok
<Nafallo> Seveas: you should kick kiko for abusive behaviour ;-)
<BjornT> kiko: it's not an infrastructure thing, it's malone specific.
<kiko> flacoste, ideally we'd have an infrastructure hitch that avoided this happening everywhere..
<flacoste> kiko: no problem
<xplode_me> is launchpad working ok? I cant access it :(
<kiko> flacoste, but if we don't then we don't
<Nafallo> xplode_me: no. datacentre offline. ninjas are on it.
<kiko> xplode_me, the hosting center was hit by an atomic bomb
<xplode_me> oh, I see
<xplode_me> hope the servers resist the radiation ^^
<BjornT> flacoste, kiko: it was discussed how we could deal with these kind of errors. i can send flacoste an mail, explaining what should be done.
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<kiko> you rock -- perfect
<kiko> matsubara, are there any other OOPSes that we'd like to see fixed by monday?
<flacoste> BjornT: please do, I'll be delighted to hear you thoughts on that one
<ddaa> branch-scanner email oopses
<ddaa> see any branch scanner oops summary
<ddaa> I'm on it.
<ddaa> There was one bug filed, but it fixed itself.
<ddaa> The other problem has no bug filed, and I'm debugged it.
<ddaa> (as well as a secondary bug that's currently obscured by the current problem)
<kiko> ddaa, you will have fixes in place for these by monday?
<matsubara> ddaa: which issue doesn't have a bug filed?
<kiko> meaning in production
<ddaa> kiko: unlikely. I hope to have the branches in review before the the week-end though.
<ddaa> matsubara: oops in getDiff
<kiko> hokay
<kiko> any other oopses?
<matsubara> ddaa: is that the email enconding one?
<jamesh> matsubara: yes
<ddaa> matsubara: the bug that was filed was about the oops in getRevisionMessage
<ddaa> which fixed itself
<jamesh> ddaa: how did it fix itself?
<ddaa> jamesh: ask the faeries
<sinzui> hammers and nails
<ddaa> spent two hours yesterday failing to reproduce it.
<jam-laptop> ddaa: just a quick question, is anyone else having problems routing to canonical.com?
<jam-laptop> It seems to be completely dead for me
<ddaa> jam-laptop: DC is down
<jamesh> jam-laptop: data centre is offline
<jam-laptop> launchpad, irc.canonical, bazar-vcs
<jam-laptop> ah, ok
<jam-laptop> thanks
<ddaa> let's move on
* jam-laptop wanders off
<matsubara> I'm done here SteveA, kiko.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA> bug report
<SteveA> unless someone's prepared one, we'll skip this
<jamesh> ddaa: maybe the bug occurs with bzr-0.11 (what is in production), but not bzr-0.15?
<SteveA> bug tags
<SteveA>  -- any new ones proposed?
<ddaa> jamesh: I tried that, too
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> production and staging
<SteveA> stub: 
<stub> beta is still running the onramp branch. Automatic redirection has been put in place for the beta testers group.
<stub> all other systems running as expected, although people might not be able to tell given that the data centre has dropped off the 'Net.
<stub> I'm on leave next week.
<kiko> stub, is tom able to handle a rollout next week?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matsubara] : Launchpad 1.0 public beta, https://launchpad.net/ |  Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39 | Launchpad datacentre is offline. Sysadmin team working on it.
<stub> I think so - up to Tom really
<kiko> I mean, has he done one before?
<kiko> assisted or otherwise?
<salgado> he did some cherry picks at least
<stub> kiko: He has done cherry picks. I don't think he has updated he  librarian, authserver etc. yet
<kiko> is the process documented well enough, stub?
<stub> tom is documentng the existing pocedurers.
<kiko> I don't know if that answers my question though
<salgado> yay, we're back?
<kiko> apparently
<kiko> mthaddon, are you happy and able to do a rollout next week?
<pochu> DC is up, but LP is still down
<pochu> for maintenance :)
<jamesh> not all services are up
<cprov> bye bye 'screens', machines were restarted :( 
* jtv digs around for one of those helpful emails for "if you can't keep it up"
<mthaddon> kiko: I'll confirm with stub before then, but my feeling is I'm not ready for a full rollout but can do cherry picks
<kiko> mthaddon, I need a full rollout done..
<kiko> stub, will you be afk the whole week?
<kiko> want to swap a day?
<stub> kiko: no. I'll be afk for a few days, but will have phone
<mthaddon> kiko: I'd leave it to stub's discretion as to whether he thinks I could be up to speed to do a full rollout
<Theuni> hmm. btw: the offline method for launchpad still says (C) 2004-2005
<Theuni> s/method/message/
<mthaddon> stub: what do you think - I feel comfortable enough about the main LP stuff, but it's all the other pieces I'm concerned about
<mrevell> thanks Theuni
<kiko> stub, mthaddon: can you two do a test rollout together to ensure that tom knows what to do?
<kiko> stub, alternative, can you be around for a rev either mon or tue?
<kiko> alternatively
<stub> What is urgent that needs to land?
<cprov> mthaddon: I can deal with soyuz part myself, if it helps.
<stub> I'll be afk on Monday for sure
<kiko> stub, tue?
<mthaddon> will be away for a few mins - bring LP back online with elmo
<kiko> tell you what
<kiko> YOU SORT IT OUT
<stub> we can probably just roll out the app servers like last time
<kiko> :)
<kiko> cool
<kiko> indeed nothing else will need to be updated I don't think
<kiko> SteveA, shrug
<jamesh> stub: we'll want to roll out the Bazaar stuff, since the 0.15 upgrade
<jamesh> branch mirror and scanner
<ddaa> and the authserver, which has a r=SteveA patch on the way
<ddaa> anyway, nothing we cannot sort out
<stub> tuesday I'll be around at some point
<ddaa> stub: I'm sure mthaddon will do just fine with the help of the folks here.
<SteveA> stub, mthaddon: maybe you both can do a rollout tomorrow as a test run?
<Spads> Launchpad is back in operation.
<jamesh> Spads: thanks
<stub> Not much point me doing a rollout...
<SteveA> thanks Spads 
<statik_> Spads: thank you!
<stub> I think you just mean mthaddon
<salgado> I'm still getting 503s here
<Spads> thank mthaddon, elmo, and znarl!
<salgado> oh, it was beta
<danilos> salgado: beta is still off
<mthaddon> salgado: I'll bring beta up in a sec
<danilos> ok, too slow :)
<SteveA> stub: I think I mean you and mthaddon, like mthaddon rolls out the authserver + librarian with you supervising
* stub shrugs
<stub> It really is pretty trivial, but ok
<SteveA> awsomer
<mthaddon> stub: not sure how to bring beta back up as there aren't initscripts - how do you do that typically?
<stub> mthaddon: make start
<SteveA> sysadmin requests...
<stub> mthaddon: check the Makefile in /srv/beta.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kiko> no RTs from me
<mthaddon> stub: cool, thx
<kiko> no relevant RTs I've seen mentioned on-list
<SteveA> https://launchpad.canonical.com/JoeyStanford/toprtrequests
<salgado> mthaddon, can you bring staging back as well? (no hurry, of course)
<SteveA> ok
<mthaddon> salgado: sure
<mthaddon> beta is back
<SteveA> mrevell: top issue for this week from you?
<mrevell> We've had a couple of interesting issues lately. Someone has raised the issue of administering teams when potential/current members have hidden their email address. It becomes difficult to interact with these members. Bug 66105 covers this.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<jamesh> mthaddon: and the authserver?
<mrevell> We've also had a request for Launchpad to automatically crop or scale hackergotchis and other images, to the correct size. Would this take too much processing power to make it woth our while?
<mrevell> The next user meeting is on Wednesday 2 May at 16.00 UTC.
<mrevell> Thanks to everyone who has taken a session in Ubuntu Open Week. We've had some good feedback so far and I look forward to seeing the remaining sessions.
<jamesh> mthaddon: probably worth keeping track of what isn't coming up automatically too.
<mrevell> That's all from me.
<mthaddon> jamesh: definitely
<kiko> mrevell, no, and in fact, we used to do this
<kiko> right salgado?
<stub> mrevell: not if we keep a cache
<SteveA> mrevell: we're not automatically cropping and scaling mugshot kinda images
<salgado> not cropping
<salgado> we did scaling
<mrevell> right
<SteveA> mrevell: because the results are often not as sharp and aesthetic as ones done by a real person who cares about the result
<mrevell> SteveA: Right, I see.
<jamesh> cropping/scaling images on input shouldn't be a problem
<SteveA> we all know it's not a huge technical issue
<mrevell> Is it worth offering it as an option?
<jamesh> (CPU wise)
<sinzui> I think we should only scale a certain percent
<SteveA> we're not doing it.  we can re-evaluate this in 3 months.
<jtv> May be a net save, if people upload large images
<statik> we could point people to something like snipshot.com in the help
<mrevell> ok, thanks for the input. I'll mention that we'll look at it again in three months.
<mrevell> statik: Thanks for that.
<SteveA> mrevell: would you summarize the open-week feedback in your weekly report?
<jamesh> mrevell: maybe try to find out if the people complaining are those who are uploading new images, or those who had uploaded images before the size restrictions?
<jamesh> (the latter would see weirdly scaled versions on their user/project pages)
<mrevell> SteveA: Yep, I'll put it in next week, as we still have some LP sessions in open week.
<mrevell> jamesh: will do
<SteveA> ok thanks
<SteveA> we're running out of time, so...
<SteveA>  * three sentences
<carlos> DONE: Firefox imports, gutsy tasks planning, bug #83304 review, cleanup Translation groups pages to fit 1.0 UI
<carlos> TODO: Request a review for Firefox imports, write draft for translations imports, some trivial 1.0 cleanups
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83304 in rosetta "Structural object heading for translation page should be the product/package" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83304 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<flacoste> DONE: Completed AnswerSpec, bug fixes for 1.0 release
<flacoste> TODO: more 1.0 bug fixes, write spec
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<jtv> DONE: Landings for Monday, getting up to speed on Firefox XPI support
<jtv> TODO: Copying translation strings for Gutsy, Firefox export
<jtv> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: triage, checked oops since beta release, meetings with kiko
<matsubara> TODO: more triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<allenap> DONE: bug-81014 (not complete), bug-103364 (reviewed okay by flacoste, but merge rf now conflicts + introduced new bugs)
<bac> DONE: reviewer training, file mgmt code, lp-comm monitoring spec, lp-comm/salesforce integration
<bac> TODO: Finish file mgmt, reviewer training, lp-comm month-one goals
<allenap> TODO: resolve test errors from new sample data in bug-81014, land bug-103364 (today hopefully). more bugs already assigned.
<allenap> BLOCKED: no
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<jamesh> DONE: code review, LP security stuff, database reconnection for the app servers
<jamesh> TODO: code review, bug 92164, storm stuff, other tasks
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<barry> DONE: testsuiterepair branch submitted, reviewed, replied; phase two spec completed, reviewed by steve & joey, updated, awaiting review from kiko; projects & teams email; phase one spec completed, reviewed by kiko and elmo, mmbuild branch submitted
<barry> TODO: spec up projects & teams; complete phase three spec
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Bug 92164 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/92164 is private
<cprov> DONE: open gutsy, rolling soyuz code (NSS stage-one and nu-cataclysm)
<cprov> TODO: archive removals, PPA (here we go again) and general fixing.
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. fix up and land a bunch of old branches. ubuntu
<BjornT> open week.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. bug fixes. closing bugs via changelogs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: landed bug-91089, bug-2718, prepared openweek session, merge 'translated' and 'reviewed' labels
<danilos> TODO: have openweek session, vacation
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Shipit, some mirror prober fixes, more code review and started working on bug 1135.
<salgado> TODO: Finish with bug 1135, more shipit, code review and random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1135 in launchpad "No obvious way to get from a person/team to what projects/products they're involved in" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1135 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<sinzui> DONE: Completed 'Add unsupported requests' (75487), 'All languages should be a radio button' (90767), 'Cannot see support requesters name' (89100), 'Extraneous doublequote' (109318),  'Question retargeting' to (34050). Worked on 'I Solved my Problem' button is ambiguous, (107810).
<sinzui> TODO: 'Display an asterisk next to the supported languages' (75485), 'Notification for questing in preferred languages only' (81369)
<sinzui> BLOCKED: No.
<mrevell> DONE: Ubuntu Open Week, changes to LP tour
<mrevell> TO DO: More Ubuntu Open Week, blogging and press coverage for Launchpad, finalise changes to tour.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: No
<schwuk> DONE: systems access, local code setup, reading policies and procedures, finding my way around the code
<schwuk> TODO: reading policies and procedures, finding my way around the code
<schwuk> BLOCKE: no
<stub> TODO: Leave, then Statement timeouts
<statik> DONE: customer interactions, landed support patch, infrastructure, code review. saw a real live web page that said "strategical" in a customer testimonial.
<statik> TODO: spec writing, more customer interactions, dig into team design
<statik> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: OpenID
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: Open week presentation, SFTP renaming bug, some work on
<ddaa> SFTP permissions bug
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: finish SFTP permissions bug, work on hosting smart server
<ddaa> on supermirror
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> DONE: sprint with thumper, helped jml on openweek, refactored branch-email tests, debugged branch-email oopses
<ddaa> TODO: finalize branch-email oopses fixes, fix imports for distro folks
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: coordination, catch up on admin tasks, lots of high-level planning and discussion, management
<SteveA> DONE: planning with joey, vacation days
<SteveA> TODO: management
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: travel to london, help next release, try and get branch set up
<kiko> BLOCKED: noooo
* carlos waits for his fucked mail client to show mpt's sentences...
<jamesh> strategical?
<carlos> <mpt> DONE: bug fixing, Brilliant fixes
<carlos> <mpt> TODO: land 1.0 bug page, browser compatibility fixes
<carlos> <mpt> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<kiko> oink
<jamesh> SteveA: looking at statik's sentences
<SteveA> yay
<SteveA> more strategical please
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<SteveA> particularly the sysadmin ninjas
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<salgado> BenC, ping
<SteveA> jamesh, stub, mthaddon... call in 15 mins
<statik> jamesh: I was just too amazed not to share that
<mthaddon> SteveA: sounds good
<sinzui> jamesh: I think we could do a better job on the mug shots bu scaling up no more than 25%, then expand the canvas the remaining size.
<stub> SteveA: not now? 
<jamesh> statik: of course, with Google you can probably find 1000 other occurrences in seconds
* stub is crashing
<jtv> sinzui: why scale them up, ever?  Let the browser do that...
<jamesh> jtv: browsers do a crap job at scaling
* jtv tries to reboot stub
<sinzui> jtv: The browser scales like a chair.
<BenC> salgado: ?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matsubara] : Launchpad 1.0 public beta, https://launchpad.net/ |  Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<salgado> we were only scaling them down --never scaling them up
<jamesh> jtv: browsers don't generally do interpolation
<jtv> sinzui: I just upscaled my chair and I'm quite happy about it
<kiko> thanks matsubara, good job
<jamesh> at least the common ones don't
<salgado> BenC, so, apparently somebody removed kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com from ubuntu-kernel-team. that email is now associated with kernel-team
<sinzui> jtv: now that you mention it, my chair also scales. I decided to lower my desk instead.
<BenC> salgado: I'm admin, and I know I didn't do it :)
<jtv> sinzui: well then, there you go.  Browser scaling is fine.  Not good enough?  Upload a better picture.
<sinzui> jtv: So much for letting my fingers type obtuse examples.
<jtv> sinzui: You only have yourself to blame.
<jtv> Entertaining, though.
<salgado> BenC, heh. that email seems to have been created on 2007-03-19, so it looks like ubuntu-kernel-team's contact address was changed recently
<sinzui> jtv: Self is a complex entity, and I suspect it was my right-brained side that insisted I type chair.
<jamesh> jtv: iirc, the constraints on new uploads require that the size matches exactly
<jtv> jamesh: that sucks!
<jamesh> jtv: if you see scaled images anywhere, they were either uploaded before the new UI or were scaled by the user beforehand
<jtv> jamesh: it's only one command line with imagemagick IIRC
<jamesh> sure
<jamesh> jtv: it was a conscious decision
<jtv> jamesh: I get pretty ugly scaling, and I uploaded a month ago or less
<salgado> we used to do the scaling but it was reverted
<jtv> Shame.  You never get a universally good result, but it can help.  File formats, too.
<kiko> salgado, we know. :-/
<jtv> Then there's attacks on vulnerabilities in browsers' rendering code...  If you run conversions in unprivileged processes on the server, you stop those.  Don't know if they ever happen though.
<sinzui> We can use PIL
<jtv> PIL     Preferred Items List
<jtv> PIL     Python Imaging Library
<barry> PIL +1
<sinzui> Python Image Library (not Public Image Limited)
<barry> should be very easy to do w/PIL
<Nafallo> Pain In Leg :-)
<jtv> sinzui: thanks, I didn't have that one yet.  You are entitled to carry the GCP logo on your homepage or website.
<jtv> http://xs4all.nl/~jtv/gtf/
<jtv> Nafallo: you too.
<jtv> We now have 22315 TLAs (9482 different letter combinations).
<Nafallo> hehe, kewl :-)
<sinzui> ha
<kiko> carlos, vprints is having a problem with an inactive translation team lead.
<kiko> what should we do about it?
<carlos> vprints: please mail current maintainer with CC to rosetta@launchpad.net asking for response and if he doesn't answer in a week
<carlos> we can give extra permissions to another member
* carlos adds a big URGENT mark to his TODO entry about Ubuntu Translation Coordinator election
<carlos> so he handles this kind of problems
<carlos> vprints: which team is it?
<vprints> estonian
<vprints> we talked with you about it about a month ago
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> sorry, my memory is quite bad
<carlos> did you send that email at that point?
<vprints> yes
<jtv> BjornT: hi
<vprints> you can see that he's been inactive for months
<carlos> vprints: ok, let me take a look to my logs
<vprints> k
<BjornT> hi jtv 
<carlos> vprints: ok, no karma since 2006-06-01
<vprints> :)
<carlos> that's a good sign of not being working at all..
<carlos> vprints: is there any thread in your localisation mailing list about this issue?
<carlos> vprints: any volunteer to take care of that role?
<vprints> Yes, me
<vprints> we don't have an active localisation mailing list
<vprints> we have a general localisation channel on freenode
<kiko> vprints, estonia eh?
<vprints> yes
<carlos> vprints: I just checked all members of your team
<carlos> and you are the most active one
<vprints> good
<vprints> :)
<vprints> kiko, did you mean the channel ?
<kiko> the country.
<carlos> kiko: could you give him the ownership of the team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-et ?
<kiko> sure.
<carlos> kiko: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #57871 in bzr "Strange break-lock output (dup-of: 87934)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57871
<carlos> jtv: hi, you pinged me before the meeting
<carlos> jtv: what could I do for you?
<jtv> carlos: oh, just questions about the code, never mind.
<carlos> ok
<jtv> carlos: for example, a parameter called "language" that isn't used anywhere.  But once you get done on your side, I'll do some refactoring.
<LarstiQ> navond
<jtv> carlos: I also talked to stub about the database, so I understand a bit better what the problem is and what I should watch out for.
<carlos> jtv: cool
<carlos> jtv: I'm using again 'make lint' so most of those should be detected once I'm done with that branch
<jtv> carlos: nice!
<jtv> carlos: and actually the "dict including a list of dicts" approach is quite nice for fast prototyping.
<jtv> carlos: see what stucture emerges first, then fix it in a class hierarchy.
<habeeb> how are you doing gentlemen?
<jtv> how kind of you to ask!
<carlos> jtv: anyway, as agreed before, I'm not changing it with this version
<habeeb> I tried to apply my PGP key today in launchpad. I received a mail , with some "instructions", instead of the instructions I got an encrypted (?) text, tho. I tried decrypting it with FirePGP tho, and it says that it isn't PGP data..
<habeeb> What's happening in my COMPUTER?
<habeeb> The internets are broken? Am I retarded? What's the problem?
<jtv> carlos: no, that's fine, as agreed.
<jtv> habeeb: there was a data centre outage today
<jtv> habeeb: though I don't know whether that has anything to do with the problem.
<habeeb> I don't think so...
<habeeb> I mean, I can't read the instructions..
<jtv> Why?
<jtv> Oh, the email, right
<habeeb> moment.
<Spads> I have just brought the gpg keyserver back into operation about 20 minutes ago
<kiko> thanks Spads 
<habeeb> Spads: that's the email I got http://rafb.net/p/qoftHq76.html
<habeeb> kinda... I edited some lines of the PGP code
<jtv> carlos: I'll also add a lot of comments to the code... :-)
<habeeb> So, what am I supposed to do with FirePGP? Right click the code, and click Decrypt, right?
<Spads> habeeb: well that looks like a valid ascii PGP block, so you may want to try working with your tools a while.
<habeeb> "Sorry, but your selection doesn't contain any GPG valid data (for this operation)
<jtv> habeeb: what did you select?
<habeeb> The stuff under Version: GnuPG v1.4.2.2 (GNU/Linux) till the -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<BenC> salgado: I think I may know why the email address isn't assigned to ubuntu-kernel-team...if I give it an email, will bugs sub'd to it send the email to that address?
<jtv> habeeb: Try starting one line earlier
<BenC> we don't want the bugs going there
<jtv> habeeb: so *include* the -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- line!
<habeeb> i see
<salgado> BenC, yes, bugmail will go to that address
<habeeb> Woah! MAGIC!
<BenC> salgado: any way to configure it not to?
<jtv> habeeb: :-)
<habeeb> Thank you, jtv 
<jtv> habeeb: all in a day's work
<habeeb> Aw man I'm so cool now. I have an OpenPGP key!
<jtv> habeeb: today you are One of Us.  :-)
<habeeb> And 1054 karma ...
<kiko> vprints, what's your launchpad id?
<habeeb> Seriously, in a month when I finish school... I'll really concentrate on contributing..
<habeeb> and well... going out.
<vprints> vprints
<vprints> =)
<salgado> BenC, unfortunately, no
<jtv> habeeb: don't forget though, dating and partying don't raise your karma score.  :)
<Nafallo> jtv: will need to implement that :-)
<habeeb> :P
<salgado> cprov-lunch, what do you think of maintaining a manual mapping of email-addresses-used-in-the-uploader-field to teams/people in launchpad? that way we could link packages to the appropriate teams without requiring them to register a contact address and getting unwanted bugmail
<jtv> Nafallo: no way.  Think what it'll do to our productivity...
<Nafallo> :-)
<salgado> BenC, I think this will be possible in a few months, but if this is a real problem now we can try to do the workaround I suggested to cprov-lunch (^)
<habeeb> You get karma by asking questions? ~_~
<kiko> vprints, done.
<vprints> Thankyou!
<vprints> I'll do my very best :)
<BenC> salgado: It's mainly a matter of consistency...we want packages on the right team...but I'd also like to have a real contact email for a team without it being used as a bug list
<kiko> I know you will
<BenC> salgado: it's not hurting anything at the moment
<salgado> BenC, this is being planned and the implementation is going to start soon, so I guess we don't need to worry about it now?
<habeeb> Ehm, ubuntuforums is a Canonical "product"?
<bdmurray> is librarian.launchpad.net down?
<carlos> bdmurray: it works here
<elmo> it's back up
<bdmurray> magic, thanks. ;)
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> Isn't there anyone advertising the Ubuntu Open Week sessio for Launchpad/Rosetta?
<dneary> I thought I might find out what the IRC channel was here
<kiko> it's #ubuntu-classroom
<habeeb> and ubuntu-classroom-chat
<dneary> kiko: Danke
<dneary> kiko: Might be an idea to /topic the time & place here
<SteveA> mthaddon: ping
<SteveA> mthaddon: where's my CSS files? :-/
<mthaddon> SteveA: pong
<mthaddon> SteveA: which ones?
<SteveA> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/91848
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91848 in subversion "segfault when importing libsvn.wc in python 2.4 on feisty/amd64" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Matthias Klose (doko)
<SteveA> when I go there, I get no CSS
<mthaddon> seems to be working for me...
<mthaddon> try seeing if you can get to https://beta.launchpad.net/+icing/rev5/+style-slimmer.css
<SteveA> mthaddon: it's back now
<mthaddon> weird...
<SteveA> mthaddon: yep, works now
<mthaddon> ok, cool
<mthaddon> I'm tailing the logs and can see css stuff being served - must've been the gremlins again...
<ubotu> New bug: #110313 in soyuz "Poppy lockfile should be created with g+w" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110313
<ubotu> New bug: #110351 in soyuz "temporary files should not be in the archive tree" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110351
<habeeb> Ehm, we can't edit bug comments? :/
<kiko> as in practically every bug tracker.
<harrisony> habeeb: its a known bug
<pochu> harrisony: I wouldn't say it's a bug
<harrisony> well its in malone under launchpad, there is also a spec. iirc which wants 5 min to edit comments
<pochu> oh, that's ok, then
<pochu> harrisony: I thought even 1 year later ;)
<pochu> that shouldn't be implemented ^
<pochu> but the other sounds good
<schnuffiline> wie kann man in launchpad seine registrierung lschen?
<siretart> schnuffiline: die meisten entwickler sprechen englisch, - most developers are talking english
<siretart> she's asking how to delete her account in launchpad
<schnuffiline> how can one delete into launchpad its registration? 
<schnuffiline> siretart, dank dir ich werde es versuchen
<siretart> schnuffiline: afaik, you cannot get your account removed completely, however, there was some kind of 'vacation' mode planed so you aren't spammed any longer
<schnuffiline> siretart, like friendly - apology which I times one ask placed - idiot
<siretart> ?
#launchpad 2007-04-27
<lifeless> BjornT: are you around?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<vprints> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #110421 in launchpad "Remove HCT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110421
<max_harmony> where's the list of all launchpad teams?
<max_harmony> where's the list of all launchpad teams?
<micahcowan> Are there any handy firefox search engine add-ons for LP?
<mpt> micahcowan, the comments in bug 2132 may be useful
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2132 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net/NNNN should redirect to appropriate bug page" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2132
<mpt> but I think our Bugs/Code/Answers search functions are probably too new for people to have developed Firefox add-ins for them yet
* mpt thinks it's quite silly for Firefox to require special "search plug-ins" for glorified URLs
<micahcowan> Thanks mpt. Probably not quite what I was looking for; guess I'll have to roll my own. Maybe this weekend :)
<ubotu> New bug: #110463 in launchpad ""____'s contributions to Free Software" is an overly ambitious title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110463
<fabbione> is launchpad down?
<fabbione> i am getting Proxy Error...
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down, please be patient |  Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> fabbione, yes, I'm calling stub
<fabbione> thanks
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down, normal service will resume shortly |  Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Fujitsu> Thanks, stub.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad 1.0 beta, https://launchpad.net/ | Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> are the buildd hanging somewhere?
<fabbione> wrong chan
<carlos> morning
<stub> fabbione: quite possibly - there was a db outage before
<fabbione> stub: thanks
<elmo> stub: I bounced the sequencer for him
<stub> ta. I wasn't sure if I could do that with the other bits and pieces running.
<elmo> stub: that's why they call me yeehaw-elmo ;-)
<fabbione> elmo: ROFL
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is 10 mins or less.
<mthaddon> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> mthaddon: pong
<habeeb> How are you doing gentlemen?
<habeeb> I'm triaging bugs atm, and I want to check the comments I've done to several bugs, to see if the bug reporters answered. Is there a way to do it?
<habeeb> Also, how can I change the priority of a bug?
<BjornT> habeeb: no, there's no way of getting a list of bugs that you've commented on atm. what you can do is either subscribe yourself to the bug, or assign it to you (until you're done triaging it)
<BjornT> habeeb: you have to be a bug contact for a project/distribution in order to change the importance (priority) of a bug.
<BjornT> projects usually want only a set of trusted people to change the imortance.
<habeeb> I see, sounds logical.
<habeeb> Thanks.,
<niekie> Hi, I tried resetting my password on LaunchPad because I forgot it, but I don't get any confirmation mail, also, when visiting the password reset page, "no title" is shown at top next to the LaunchPad icon.
<niekie> *at the
<niekie> Does anybody know if something is up with LaunchPad? Or maybe I'm trying to reset my password in an improper way?
<ubotu> New bug: #110520 in launchpad "Ignore - posted in wrong section by accident" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110520
<jtv> niekie: there were some problems with the servers yesterday, and there was a bit of downtime today for an upgrade to deal with the problem.
<jtv> niekie: so that might be it.
<niekie> jtv: ah, ok.
<niekie> Guess I'll wait a while, then try again. :)
<niekie> Thank you very much for the clarification.
<jtv> niekie: and just as a sanity check, another thing that goes wrong a lot with these things in my experience is similar but different email addresses.
<niekie> jtv: I entered my e-mail address correctly, as far as I know. :)
<jtv> niekie: also of course, any email between addresses/machines that haven't talked for a while can be delayed by a few hours because of greylisting.
<niekie> jtv: I see. Though I don't think Gmail does greylisting.
<niekie> Not sure, though.
<niekie> Anyway, we'll see how it goes.
<jtv> I'd guess gmail probably does greylisting, but shares a huuuuge whitelist between all its accounts.
<niekie> The "no title" thing seems also wrong there, hehe.
<niekie> s/seems also wrong/also seems wrong/
<jtv> Chances are some other GMail user got mail from Launchpad recently.  Yes, the "no title" definitely sounds wrong.
<jtv> Let me check.
* carlos -> lunch
<jtv> nikie: hey, you're right.
<niekie> jtv: also about the "not getting an e-mail" part? Or you haven't checked that? :)
<jtv> nikie: no, that's not something I can check I'm afraid.
<jtv> niekie: but I'm reporting a bug.
<niekie> :)
<jtv> niekie: for various reasons this is not a page that people normally see while testing
<niekie> jtv: hehe.
<jtv> niekie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/110526
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110526 in launchpad "Password reset page has no title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<niekie> :)
<niekie> Now let's hope no other bug has to be filed about the password reset actually working, and it's just broken temporarily :)
<jtv> Thanks for bringing it up.  For the password reset...  Please just try again!
<niekie> jtv: try again now? :)
<BjornT> niekie: you should try resetting your password again. i just tried, and got the e-mail a few seconds later (to a gmail account)
<niekie> We have sent you an email with instructions to reset your password.
<niekie> Let's see. :)
<niekie> Ah, got it now.
<niekie> Awesome.
<niekie> Thanks for your help, jtv and BjornT.
<jtv> Not at all, sir
<ubotu> New bug: #110526 in launchpad "Password reset page has no title" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110526
<dqdev> hello there. If some LP admin is listening, I would like some help with merging 2 LP accounts :$
<Hobbsee> dqdev: file a support request.  https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Hobbsee> dqdev: do you have email access to the other one?
<dqdev>  Hobbsee:  which other one?
<dqdev> Hobbsee: the support request is only 1 line and the situation is a little bit complicated
<dqdev> Hobbsee: i sent an email to the mailing list
<Hobbsee> ie, if you want foo to merge in with bar, do you have access to foo's email address?
<Hobbsee> mailing list != support tracker
<Hobbsee> how's it complicated?
<dqdev> Hobbsee: Let me show you a pastebin
<kiko-afk> :)
<Hobbsee> hi kiko-afk 
<dqdev> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17952/
<Hobbsee> dqdev: ah yes, tahts' easy
<Hobbsee> dqdev: so the one you want to keep has the correct email address?
<Hobbsee> or does that one have the wrong email address?
<dqdev> exactly. the other one was automatically created after they uploaded a fix of mine
<dqdev> https://launchpad.net/~dqdev that's the correct one
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's no problem
<dqdev> where I want to merge everything
<dqdev> and dk-dqdev is the wrong one, which was automatically created
<Hobbsee> just write on the support tracker that you want to merge dk-dqdev into dqdev, but dont have access to that email address.  they'll see it in the next few days, and do it :)
<Hobbsee> yep, yep
* Hobbsee has had a hobbsee-localhost like that, too
<Hobbsee> (however, if you did have access to that email, you could merge it yourself)
* dqdev understands and will act accordingly
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> in the other case, if the original (keep) one had a botched email, you could just login and change it
<dqdev> Hobbsee: thanks!
<Hobbsee> dqdev: :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<danohuiginn> There's no way to sort bugs alphabetically in LP. Is that correct?
<pochu> does bug comment gives you karma?
<carlos> pochu: yes, it does
<pochu> https://beta.launchpad.net/~dqdev/+karma
<pochu> then you have a bug :p
<chaks> hi all
<chaks> with launchpad can i upload and maintain project version files or i need to redirect to sourceforge or any other link?
<pochu> chaks: you can
<pochu> with bzr :)
<pochu> carlos: have you seen that? ^ I can file a bug if it's worth.
<chaks> oh
<pochu> chaks: or you can use an external repository, and link to it, so launchpad checkouts it, AFAIK
<carlos> chaks: we have plans to add file hosting on Launchpad, but we don't have it available yet
<pochu> chaks: but bzr works pretty well, IMHO :)
<chaks> carlos, thats an excellent addon to launchpad !
<salgado> chaks, you mean release tarballs or storing the actual source in a VCS?
<carlos> chaks: as pochu pointed to you, we host bazaar repositories
<salgado> pochu, what would be the bug?
<chaks> salgado, tarballs
<carlos> pochu: why do we have a bug?
<carlos> there you have log entries as comments added
<pochu> salgado: he has commented on some bug reports (as you can see) some days ago, but he doesn't have any karma in the Bug section
<pochu> carlos: but no karma
<salgado> chaks, so, as carlos said, this is something we don't support right now, but it's being implemented already
<chaks> nice to hear salgado :)
<chaks> right now let me start it on sourceforge
<chaks> anyways launchpad entry is done
<carlos> pochu: hmmm, karma is calculated daily, the other contributions are quite small so maybe he lost those karma points already ...
<carlos> salgado: the account at https://beta.launchpad.net/~dqdev/+karma
<pochu> chaks: in the meantime you can use lp for bug reports and vcs, and sf for tarballs, if you want :)
<pochu> carlos: maybe :)
<carlos> has three bug comments added 4 days ago and no karma earned yet
<chaks> pochu, yes
<salgado> commenting on bugs gives 0 points of karma today
<pochu> oh, then no karma :)
<pochu> that explains it :)
<pochu> thanks salgado, carlos!
<carlos> salgado: oh, didn't know that
<carlos> pochu: so we track it but we don't give points :-)
<salgado> right, but since we track it, we may decide later that it's actually worth some points and change it
<salgado> then everybody will automatically get the points for the comments already made
<Hobbsee> salgado: why?
<Hobbsee> to the no karma for bug comments?
<dqdev> Hobbsee: most important is the karma to debdiff uploads
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<dqdev> Hobbsee: (which involve some work)
<Hobbsee> true
<salgado> Hobbsee, I don't know. I only found out it gives 0 points now
* Hobbsee wants mroe karma for uploading them :P
<Hobbsee> ahh
* dqdev wants more karma generally
<chaks> thanks
* Hobbsee wants the karma to do more :P
<dqdev> Hobbsee: Want to sponsor my Bug #53036 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53036 in graveman "Graveman isn't placed in the same menu as other burning applications" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53036 - Assigned to Dimitris Kiousis (dqdev)
* pochu wonders when the soyuz spec to have karma for uploads will be implemented :)
<cprov-afk> pochu: soon, during the gutsy development cycle, possibly. Check UDS decisions.
<pochu> cprov-afk: cool :)
<pochu> btw, I'm subscribed to both the bug report and the blueprint :)
<cprov> pochu: nice, keep in touch.
<pochu> yeah, will do!
<pochu> let me know if you need to test it ;)
<Adri2000> what about the ClosingBugsFromChangelog spec?
<pochu> hey Adri2000
<Adri2000> hi pochu :)
<cprov> Adri2000: BjornT is on it.
<Adri2000> cool
<pochu> go BjornT!
<ubotu> New bug: #110586 in launchpad-answers "Old term used in link a question to bug report page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110586
<elkbuntu> mrevell, guess what time it is.. :)
<mrevell> elkbuntu: Time for me to do my session?
<elkbuntu> indeed
<mrevell> elkbuntu: Thanks,I know, on my way :)
<matsubara> LaserJock: ping
<Adri2000> https://beta.launchpad.net/~motu/+mentoring typo spotted: "but dn't have time"
<matsubara> Adri2000: care to file a bug please?
<Adri2000> doing it now
<matsubara> Adri2000: thanks
<LaserJock> matsubara: sorry, was afk, check pm
<bdmurray> BjornT: is the syntax of the duplicate e-mail command just duplicate BUGNUMBER ?
<ubotu> New bug: #110594 in launchpad "Typo in ~$team/+mentoring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110594
<matsubara> bdmurray: i don't think there's a duplicate email command yet.  unless if it was recently committed
<matsubara> bdmurray: nm me, just found the bug where BjornT said it was committed on r4137
<bdmurray> matsubara: yeah, I'm excited to test it
<matsubara> bdmurray: checking the diff the command, you seem to be right, the command is duplicate bugnumber
<bdmurray> matsubara: cool, thanks for checking
<bdmurray> matsubara: I tested with 110447 and it worked as advertised
<bdmurray> Should I submit a bug about updating help.launchpad.net ?
<BjornT> bdmurray: thanks for reminding me :) no need to submit a bug, i'll update it now.
<matsubara> bdmurray: I can update it. I'll grab some lunch and when I get back I'll fix it.
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<Schalken> My question from the OW session: QUESTION: What is the essential difference between filing a bug on a package in launchpad and filing a bug on the developers own bug tracking system?
<Schalken> mrevell: ^
<mrevell> BjornT: ping ^^^^^^
<mrevell> Schalken: THanks for joining us. BjornT is probably the best person to answer this.
<mrevell> or matsubara-lunch
<mrevell> Schalken: My answer to that question would be: if you file a bug in Launchpad, against a project that has its own bug tracker, you're more than likely filing the bug against Ubuntu's package of that project.
<mrevell> Schalken: However, some projects now use Launchpad as their main bug tracker, such as Zope or Jokosher.
<mrevell> Schalken: Let's take OpenOffice as an example.
<mrevell> Schalken: If you file a bug against OpenOffice in Launchpad, you're filing it against the Ubuntu package of OpenOffice.
<mrevell> Schalken: That will let the Ubuntu OpenOffice team know about the bug. They can then file it with OpenOffice directly (or upstream, as we call it) if it's a problem with OpenOffice itself and not with the Ubuntu packaging of OpenOffice.
<mrevell> Schalken: Does that answer your question?
<Schalken> mrevell: should generally file bugs on launchpad then?
<Schalken> should users generally*
<mrevell> Schalken: If they find the bug whilst using Ubuntu, then yes.
<mrevell> Schalken: Or one of the Ubuntu family, such as Kubuntu or Edubunut.
<mrevell> er, that should be Edubuntu, or course :)
<Schalken> mrevell: is there any case where they should definately file it against the developers system instead?
<mrevell> Schalken: Well, if the person knows for sure that it's a problem with the original developer's code and not with the Ubuntu packaging of it, then I'd recommend filing it both with the developers and with Ubuntu.
<mrevell> Schalken: and then link the two with a bug watch in Launchpad.
<mrevell> Schalken: A bug watch is where Launchpad tracks the progress of a bug in an external tracker.
<mrevell> Schalken: If you're uncertain, you could always ask the Ubuntu bugs team.
<Schalken> mrevell: is that where the comments are shared?
<Schalken> (or did i misread that somewhere?)
<mrevell> Schalken: Launchpad doesn't track the comment history of bugs in external trackers. Instead, it tracks the status of those bugs and gives you an easy link to that bug in the external tracker.
<mrevell> Schalken: However
<mrevell> Schalken: If there's a bug that affects two projects, and they both use Launchpad as their bug tracker, then yeah they share a comment history.
<Schalken> mrevell: i see. so while launchpad is a large system to foster software development, it isnt designed to interfere with other people's syetms.
<Schalken> thanks for your response!
<mrevell> Schalken: Yeha, that's a good way of putting it. We don't want to force data on other people.
<mrevell> Schalken: No problems :)
<rdale> hi, I just registed a project on launchpad, but I've been told i got the name wrong. Is it possible to change the url, before we actually do anything?
<mrevell> rdale: To request a change to a project name, you need to file a support request at:
<mrevell> rdale: https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<rdale> oh, bother - thanks a lot
<mrevell> rdale: Ping me if you want to chase it.
<rdale> I got "This site is accessible by launchpad admins and members of the Launchpad Beta Testers team only."
<matsubara-lunch> rdale: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<rdale> thanks, i've added a question about changing the url now
<bdmurray> matsubara: do you how patient I should be (how long to wait) when making a bug change via e-mail?
<matsubara> bdmurray:  around 5 min I think.
<matsubara> bdmurray: bug 54369 might interest you (although it's not related to bug edits, only filing new bugs.)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54369 in malone "New bugs filed using the email interface should bypass the mail digest" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54369
<matsubara> bdmurray: hmm wait, you mean how long you have to wait until your changes using the email interface appear in the web ui?
<matsubara> bdmurray: I think they happen as soon as LP receives the email, but the changes notification takes 5 or so minutes to be delivered.
<bdmurray> matsubara: yeah that was my question
<bdmurray> I'm still playing with the duplicate feature
<matsubara> bdmurray: having problems with it? is lp not accepting your changes?
<bdmurray> matsubara: it might have been something with my mail client
<bdmurray> I was sending to 11 different bugs with the same comment and it didn't work out
<bdmurray> s/11/9/
<bdmurray> I split it up into 4 and 5 and it did though
<bdmurray> anyway, I'm late for lunch bbiab
<matsubara> bdmurray: hmm so far there's nothing in the error logs re email processing failures
<zoohouse> How many mb can one use when attaching a file in a bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #110628 in launchpad "gpg validation email mentions a launchpad@ubuntu.com email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110628
<mtaylor> hey - is there any way to affect bug status using commit comments in a particular bazaar branch? 
<kiko> mtaylor, you should ask jml!
<kiko> but RSN <tm>
<mtaylor> kiko: cool - thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #110633 in launchpad "Define a request parameters API that checks the param types" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110633
<ubotu> New bug: #110658 in malone "Whitespace is not stripped on Bug Search form." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110658
#launchpad 2007-04-28
<max_harmony> I asked last night, but no one seemed to be here, so I'll ask again
<max_harmony> Where is the list of all launchpad teams?
<LarstiQ> launchpad.net/people/ ?
<max_harmony> there's a link to it from there, but since this is logged I should probably note that it's launchpad.net/people/+teamlist
<ranf> hi
<ranf> I'm trying to get familiar with bzr. Is it ok to just register a project on LP for my testing mini project?
<ranf> Oh gotta read that first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/lpbazaar
<LaserJock> well, it's not easy to get rid of things in Launchpad
<LaserJock> in fact, most things in launchpad can't be deleted
<ranf> I've put it to +junk. Is that ok?
<LaserJock> I think so
<ranf> phew
<LaserJock> I think that's the LP equivalent of removing
<ajmitch> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hola ajmitch 
<kgoetz> hi all. i'm looking at lp.net/distros/ubuntu and i cant find a list of supported architectures. is the " Architectures for Gutsy" as close as it gets?
<kgoetz> i was hoping for an 'offical/unoffical' split in the list
<harrisony> kgoetz: there is a page on the ubuntu wiki and on the ubuntu homepage
<kgoetz> hm. wiki page = out of date (badly), i cant find where on the homepage it meantions architectures though
<Hobbsee> the ones on releases.ubuntu.com and ports.ubuntu.com marks the spli
<Hobbsee> t
<kgoetz> convoluted, but suppose i found it. thanks h*
<Fujitsu> I'm sure they're marked as official or otherwise on LP...
<kgoetz> Fujitsu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu this page or clicking through to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/hppa doesnt make it clear if/whats supported
<Fujitsu> Look at launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<Fujitsu> kgoetz: ^^
<kgoetz> ah, thanks. that seems to work
<totalwormage> hello, can i somehow list the things i reported launchpad?
<pochu> totalwormage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~your_profile/+reportedbugs
<harrisony> https://bugs.launchpad.net/+me/+reportedbugs also works i think
<totalwormage> thanks guys :] 
<sacater> why is beta so laggy :(, its not like there are many users :P
<ubotu> New bug: #110794 in rosetta "Lack of a fuzzy matching or match propagation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110794
<persia> Hello.  I'm working on a patch for mass-bug that would use the Malone email interface, rather than posting to the Debian BTS.  Is there a test launchpad I could use to create test bugs to make sure the program does the right thing?  I don't really want to flood launchpad.net.
<persia> Hi.  Does staging.launchpad.net generate bugmail to anyone?  I'd like to test a patch to mass-bug, but don't want to spam anyone.
<sabdfl> i dont believe it does, persia
<persia> sabdfl: Thanks.
<kiko> persia, it definitely does not.
<persia> kiko: Thanks.  I've not had any success with testing my script: does it respond to new@bugs.staging.launchpad.net, or <bugid>@bugs.staging.launchpad.net?
<kiko> new@ adds new bugs
<kiko> bugid allows modification
<persia> kiko: Hrm.  I'll try some more.  Thanks.
<kiko> it should work at least
<persia> kiko: Does one need to be a member of a specific team?  I've sent a few gpg-signed messages to new@bugs.staging.launchpad.net with "  affects ubuntu/vegastrike" in them, but https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vegastrike/+bugs hasn't been updated.
<kiko> persia, no, you don't. that's strange.
<kiko> do you have a valid bug to test with on production?
<pochu> persia: is your email address registered in staging?
<persia> kiko: Not really.  I have a couple pending merges, and can run once, claiming the merges, but then I'm out of bugs.
* pochu remembers when dholbach had the same issue, and it was because he was mailing from another address :)
<persia> kiko: I think so.  I'm logged into staging, and can see all my details.
<kiko> persia, and your GPG key registered too?
<persia> kiko: Yes.  Note that I'm only pretending to use my email address.  My envelope sender is different.  Is this likely to be an issue?
<kiko> it shouldn't be, we use the from address.
<persia> kiko: The "From foo@bar" header, or the "From: User <foo@bar>" header?
<kiko> the From: header, not the envelope sender. :)
<persia> kiko: I don't understand then.  I sent one actual (non GPG-signed) message to 110417@bugs.staging.launchpad.net, and haven't seen that either.
<kiko> persia, could be that the mail processor on staging is bustage
<kiko> which is why I suggested filing a bug on production just to make sure.
<persia> That has both envelope & content headers set correctly.
<persia> kiko: OK.  I'll file on production.
<persia> kiko: I found the issue.  The Launchpad SMTP daemon is rejecting my mail because it doesn't like the envelope sender, and not passing it to the processing scripts.  Somehow this doesn't happen when sending mail to myself.  I'm still not sure about the valid mail to 110417@bugs.staging, but perhaps that is a different issue.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> perhaps that is the issue
<kiko> why doesn't it like the envelope sender..
<kiko> oh, foo@bar is not good :)
<dqdev> hello everyone! I was thinking that it would be nice in lauchpad a feature such as PM (private messages in forums). SO I could contact a MOTU for example without havong to catch him in the IRC chanel or knowing his mail
<persia> kiko: Well, it's not foo@bar, but persia@localhost.localdomain isn't much better :).  Thanks for your help anyway.  I'll test my valid bug on production, and once that is working, then go back to staging for real mass-filing testing.
<kiko> no problem
<persia> kiko: Just for reference, looking at my mailspool more carefully, it appears that production is complaining about the envelope, and staging is timing out trying to contact the SMTP server (at 82.211.81.180).
<jan_s> #sfd
<mdke> dqdev: but his mail is written on his homepage, do you really need another way to contact him?
<ryanakca> works, thanks :)
<ryanakca> oops, wrong chan :)
<rappo> http://digg.com/software/Statisfy_net_Real_time_Google_Maps_and_Site_Statistics_Mashup
#launchpad 2007-04-29
<max_harmony> There's a new launchpad project: the Kilgu language
<ubotu> New bug: #110910 in launchpad "team contact cannot be launchpad user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110910
<ubotu> New bug: #110912 in launchpad "Launchpad's tests should fail on unhandled errors in Deferreds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110912
<`Xavi3r> hello
<`Xavi3r> ;)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<kgoetz> mpt: hi.
<ubotu> New bug: #110926 in malone "unsupported JS portlets function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110926
<ubotu> New bug: #110932 in launchpad "No +restricted-login background color can make labels unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110932
<harrisony> launchpad seems a bit slow now
<harrisony> wait i forgot i was downloading debian :P
<ubotu> New bug: #110947 in malone "no link to report a bug from bug search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110947
<ubotu> New bug: #110948 in malone "no links to search bugs/report another bug from bug page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110948
<ubotu> New bug: #110953 in launchpad "Can't easily see everything I'm subscribed to" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110953
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Kmos> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/rkhunter/+edit-packaging
<Kmos> it don't find rkhunter
<Kmos> OOPS-484BD14
<ubotu> New bug: #110982 in malone "Support for Gna.org's savane bugtracker upstream (for gcfilms)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110982
<Mez> have found a bug in blueprint
<Mez> if I add a dependency on a spec which is named in a different project as well as mine, it depends on the spec in the other project
<Mez> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/katapult/+spec/roadmap
<Mez> (see the threading thing)
<Mez> had to change it
<sabdfl> cute
<sabdfl> thanks Mez
<sabdfl> could you file a bug and assign to me, please?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to talk to people doing ubuntu-website, is that the proper place ?
<zorglu_> in fact this is rather short, it is just that the 'new' ubuntu website contains a javascript which is not supported by the konqueror shipped by kubuntu edgy
<pochu> zorglu_: I guess this is not the best place...
<pochu> zorglu_: maybe #ubuntu-marketing, though I'm not sure
<zorglu_> any suggestion on the place to talk to ubuntu-website team ?
<zorglu_> ok will try
<EmxBA> shipit gives maximum of 10 CDs for me, but how some other members have max. 3 CDs? what's the difference and how's that sorted?
<max_harmony> I started a project in Launchpad, and it's in the projects menu now (not on the page). Is this normal?
<ubotu> New bug: #111069 in blueprint "Spec Dependencies bringing in specs from other projects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111069
* mdke_ boggles
<mdke_> if I go to a product page then click "Bugs" there doesn't appear to be any link which takes me to a list of bugs
<mdke_> aha, click "search" with blank terms, cunning
<max_harmony> a few minutes ago I asked if a newly created project normally gets added to the projects menu
<max_harmony> but I lost my connection and had to close chatzilla
<max_harmony> did anyone have an answer?
<mdke_> max_harmony: no, no one answered. But you should be able to find it at https://launchpad.net/projects/+all
<max_harmony> what I went is that it's in the Home > Projects menu
<kiko> max_harmony, that list includes the projects you are active 
<max_harmony> ah
<Belutz> may I ask about rosetta in here?
<LarstiQ> Belutz: yes
<Belutz> LarstiQ, when I'm translating, and using a suggestion translation from other packages, where the karma goes to?
<LarstiQ> Belutz: however, I might not be able to answer hard questions like that one :)
<Belutz> LarstiQ, ok, do you know who should I ask? :)
<LarstiQ> Belutz: I think rosetta-users or launchpad-users is probably the best place
<Belutz> LarstiQ, thanks :)
<encompass> dabaR: hey
<dabaR> hi
<encompass> ls
<encompass> oops... sorry wrong term :P
<dabaR> encompass: ping
<alefteris> hi all! can i filter lp answers by my selected language only and not english?
<sladen> alefteris: file it as a bug
<sladen> alefteris: https://launchpad.net/malone/+filebug  then the right people will still get it even if they're asleep
<alefteris> ok :)
<Spads> http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/lookaroundyou/series1/periodic.shtml <-- emad
<Spads> er, wrong window
<ubotu> New bug: #111112 in launchpad "bug with no summary text cannot be selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111112
<ubotu> New bug: #111114 in launchpad-answers "filter questions only by preferred language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111114
#launchpad 2008-04-21
<poolie> hello all
<ubotu> New bug: #220082 in launchpad ""Top contributor" is whack" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220082
 * RAOF guesses that's been filed by jml :)
<mwhudson> hee hee
<poolie> heh
 * RAOF scores!
<awmcclain> How do you all test your package installations? Is there a way to actually _install_ the package with pbuilder?
<RAOF> awmcclain: Yes.  'pbuilder login' will log you in to the pbuilder environment.
<awmcclain> RAOF: And then what, apt-get or dpkg install it? Doesn't everything get lost when you do pbuilder build?
<RAOF> awmcclain: Yes, it does.  And yes, you then dpkg --install it.
<awmcclain> RAOF: so; login to the pbuilder environment, build the package, then install it?
<RAOF> No.  Build the package.  Login.  Copy the built package in (using bind mount, or whatever), then install it.
<awmcclain> ROAF: But wait, if you tried to install the package using dpkg inside pbuilder, woudln't you have to manually download all the dependencies for running the package?
<poolie> Hobbsee: hi are you here?
<RAOF> awmcclain: Yes.  That being one of the points.
<RAOF> awmcclain: You'd dpkg --install it, then run apt-get -f install to install the broken dependencies.
<awmcclain> RAOF: Ahhh! I'd been asking about that second step in other channels for 2 months! I didn't think it'd work. Is bind mount documented in a pbuilder doc or man page somewhere?
<RAOF> awmcclain: Probably.  I'd be somewhat careful with bind-mount, obviously.  I've accidentally blown away ~ with a not-careful-enough rm.
<awmcclain> RAOF: Wonderful. Exactly what I want to hear.
<awmcclain> ;)
<RAOF> awmcclain: It's possible to do the bind-mounting automatically and safely with pbuilder, I know.  I've just never bothered to learn (particularly since I use sbuild)
<awmcclain> RAOF: Ok, i'll poke around.
<awmcclain> BINDMOUNTS=/var/cache/pbuilder/result
<awmcclain> ;)
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know witch language pack to channel source to translation?
<jetsaredim> how do I clear a bzr push lock?
<spiv> bzr break-lock
<jetsaredim> no workie
<spiv> You may need to retry it several times if you'd tried several pushes while it was locked.
<spiv> (to work through a backlog of processes on the server waiting to take the lock)
<jetsaredim> ah
<spiv> Alternatively, they'll time out eventually.
<jetsaredim> how long is eventually?
<spiv> (They ought to time out immediately, I'm not sure why they don't.  There's a bug about this somewhere...)
<spiv> Several minutes, roughly.  I'm not sure exactly how long, because I don't understand exactly why they don't give up immediately like they should.
<jetsaredim> someone in ubuntu-motu answered my q
<jetsaredim> the ssh process is still around
<spiv> Oh?   Which ssh process?
<jetsaredim> hmm - actually that didn't solve it
<jetsaredim> there were some ssh connection processes hanging around on my machine
<jetsaredim> but
<spiv> Interesting!
 * jetsaredim =>> #bzr
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<carlos> morning
<clsk> hello
<clsk> Can I request that a vcs-import be stopped on a lp project in here?
<spiv> clsk: you can, although the relevant people aren't necessarily around
<spiv> clsk: so filing a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar is probably more reliable
<clsk> ok
<clsk> thanks
<mantiena> ﻿hi all
<mdke> jtv: here?
<poolie> wow!
<poolie> jml's change for easier branch linking landed
<poolie> that is just _so_ nice
<jtv> mdke: yes, here
<mdke> jtv: thanks for your emails. I just wanted to check whether the po files I'd edited are now fixed...
<jtv> mdke: want me to re-upload them?
<mdke> jtv: can you tell by eye from the diff whether the changes I made are appropriate?
<mdke> or do you need to upload them to be sure?
<jtv> mdke: pulling in the upload as we speak.
<jtv> mdke: uploading is an effective way to find out!
<mantiena> maybe someone could tell me the way to see all new translations, translated in launchpad ? I only see "changed in launchpad" filter, but I need to see translations, added in launchpad
<mdke> jtv: alright. But I didn't want you to go to the trouble if I'd edited them the wrong way or something 
<jtv> That's "new in launchpad."
<jtv> Those are messages that weren't translated in the imported files, but are translated in Launchpad.
<jtv> mdke: and yup, now that I diff, I see a problem with line endings.
<jtv> mdke: So the \n is gone but the bad line ending that probably caused the problem is still there.
<mdke> jtv: damn. in each case I removed the \n on the following line and added a " on the end of the preceding line...
<jtv> mdke: Hmm... you're not editing on a Mac by any chance?  I see two quoted-string lines concatenated with a ^M between them.
<mdke> jtv: with gedit on Ubuntu
<jtv> mdke: Where the problem happened, there used to be a ^M.  Those ^Ms now seem to have replaced the newlines.
<mdke> jtv: maybe this is a problem with gedit. I don't really understand anything about editors or line endings
<jtv> mdke: when it comes to line endings and platform interoperability, I don't think there's a single right thing to do.  It's just a mess.
<mdke> jtv: is there a simple reliable problem I can open these po files with? Perhaps if I use poedit or something? Will that sanitise them?
<mdke> problem/program
<jtv> How Freudian
 * mdke didn't say anything about his mother
<jtv> mdke: I'm trying now
<jtv> "Now, how did your mozzer come into zis..?"  :)
<mdke> ;)
<mdke> jtv: thanks. I have to go to work now, perhaps we can continue by email. Seems we are a way off sorting this out. But there is no deadline for this
<jtv> mdke: try vim.  It shows the ^M as a weird character.
<jtv> mdke: bzr diff -r date:2008-04-10 | grep '-.*\\n'  should also reveal the problems (amid a bit of extra output, unfortunately)
<jtv> mdke: sure, back to email!
<mdke> jtv: thanks
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿jtv: I don't see filter "new in launchpad" :( look for example https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/jockey/+pots/jockey/lt/+translate
<jtv> mantiena: you're right, sorry.  There's only "changed in launchpad."
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿jtv: so, maybe there is another way, which doesn't exist in UI ? Maybe I can add some parameter in URL ?
<jtv> mantiena: nope, sorry!
<jtv> mantiena: otoh I believe "changed in Launchpad" will show you these messages (in addition to the ones that were already translated but have a different translation in Launchpad)
<mantiena> ﻿﻿jtv: no, "changed in launchpad" filter displays only changed messages :(
<mantiena> ﻿at least in edge.launchpad.net
<jtv> mantiena: looks like it.  Not much time to change that at the moment, unfortunately, unless it's urgent.  :-/
<bigjools> Fujitsu: around?
<Fujitsu> bigjools: I am.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: hey there - quick question for you, we're mooting the idea of allowing anyone who can upload to a component retry its builds as well.  How does that sound to you?
<Fujitsu> That sounds very sane.
<Fujitsu> I've been wondering for quite some time why that wasn't already how it worked.
<bigjools> right - they can already tie up buildds anyway ...
<Fujitsu> Seems easier than adding extra celebrities, although you *might* still want that for rescoring.
<bigjools> indeed
<Fujitsu> It's how it works for PPA, and yes, we can just upload rebuilds anyway.
<ubotu> New bug: #220156 in malone/1.2 "Deal with persons not having an e-mail address when importing bug comments" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220156
<ubotu> New bug: #202301 in dell "Firefox not translated/localized (dup-of: 195013)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202301
<ubotu> New bug: #220170 in soyuz "build priority of language packs too high" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220170
<Fujitsu> Yay!
<\sh> woot?
<Fujitsu> \sh: It'd be great to see it fixed.
<\sh> Fujitsu, rebuilds?
<Fujitsu> \sh: Langpacks should be scored lower than everything else.
<\sh> Fujitsu, ah this one
<mpt> Does anyone know the difference between "Packaging information" and "Show distribution packages" on a project's page?
<Fujitsu> mpt: One's on the homepage, badly designed and ordered incorrectly. The other isn't.
<mpt> ah, they're exactly the same info, just with different columns
<mpt> <https://launchpad.net/bug-buddy/+distributions> vs. <https://launchpad.net/bug-buddy/+packages>
 * mpt giggles
<Fujitsu> Oh, I didn't know there was a +distributions.
<Fujitsu> I think you need to wave your wand over it.
<mpt> or my Delete key.
<Fujitsu> Perhaps so.
<ubotu> New bug: #218848 in language-pack-gnome-fi-base "XML error when going to site needing certificate exception when using fi_FI.UTF-8 or de_DE.UTF-8" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218848
<Fujitsu> The question is which one is more useful.
<Fujitsu> Both layouts are useful :(
<mpt> Okay, how is each useful?
<mpt> I mean, how is each useful in a way that the other isn't
<Fujitsu> Well, if you ever manage to convince another distro to use LP, or import Debian stuff, the layout of each will diverge significantly.
<Fujitsu> I might want to know where I can get version X of this project.
<Fujitsu> Or I might want to know what versions distro Y has of this project.
<Fujitsu> ALthough the latter usecase is handled by the SP page already.
<Fujitsu> So +packages shows information in a new way, while +distributions really just aggregates what's on /<distro>/+source/<package>
<mpt> so that's just a sort order, really
<Fujitsu> No.
<mpt> or a grouping
<Fujitsu> Right.
<Fujitsu> Grouping.
<mpt> grouping by distribution vs. grouping by series
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<mpt> ok
<Fujitsu> That's the only non-textual difference between the pages... how very odd.
<ubotu> New bug: #220183 in launchpad ""Packages by distribution" vs. "Distribution packages"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220183
<Fujitsu> Looking further through the upstream linking stuff, the UI is one of the nastiest I've seen in LP...
<Fujitsu> See the `Update' link on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/soundconverter, for example.
<Fujitsu> It points to a page which contains a link to do the actual updating.
<Fujitsu> And one cannot delete the link by providing an empty value for the series.
<mpt> actually that link is on the page you were on before anyway
<Hobbsee> poolie: yes
<ubotu> New bug: #220207 in blueprint "I can register a blueprint for a project that "Doesn’t use Blueprints"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220207
<Hobbsee> fsking launchpad.
<Hobbsee> er, echan.  that was supposed to go to -release.
 * Hobbsee wishes launcphad would not break around the time of release!
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-842EC22
<Hobbsee> good afternoon kiko 
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<kiko> Hobbsee, where's that happened?
<Hobbsee> kiko: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=&start=20 (timeout)
<kiko> it's a timeout
<kiko> keep trying
<Hobbsee> kiko: i haven't been able to accept from the queue in a good couple of days.
<kiko> Hobbsee, non-edge any better?
<Hobbsee> kiko: nope.  (OOPS-842B1655)
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/842B1655
<Hobbsee> kiko: it hasn't worked since launchpad went down for 13+ hours yesterday, and was having trouble a week or so prior, too.
<Hobbsee> then it worked midweek.  so go figure.
<Hobbsee> oh good, launchpad has logged meetings
<Hobbsee> 4am local.  no way i'll make that.
<Hobbsee> kiko: any other ideas?
<Hobbsee> er, make that 14+ hours.
<Fujitsu> annoying+ hours, at any rate.
 * Hobbsee grumbles at the current borkage which means that the queue can't be processed without drescher access.
<Hobbsee> how's that for annoying, right around release?
<kiko> Hobbsee, get bigjools to help, but I wonder why nobody in Ubuntu proper has the same problem.
<kiko> bigjools is definitely the person who knows what's going on with that
<Fujitsu> Everyone else uses drescher.
<Hobbsee> kiko: because all the canonical people use the SSH access, as it's quicker and more convenient, and i'm the only one who uses that section.
<kiko> of course
<kiko> Hobbsee, we'll get a fix and have it rolled out. let me talk to bi
 * kiko cringes
<kiko> julian.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: any idea on what i can do, short of sit back and relax?
<Hobbsee> heh
<kiko> (he's out for lunch)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<kiko> Hobbsee, do you often override section and binary priority?
<Hobbsee> kiko: no
<kiko> okay.
<Hobbsee> kiko: components would be the regular one
<kiko> Hobbsee, except new packages are already overridden by default to universe, now?
<Hobbsee> kiko: sure, but that won't help in the case of multiverse packages.
<Hobbsee> kiko: so, fsvo "regular" - each time we get a multiverse package
<bigjools> Hobbsee: I am taking a look at your timeout problem.  It certainly looks like some stuff can be optimised.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: right
<kiko> Hobbsee, we know what the problem is; it's a consequence of calculating bug subscribers properly and closing bugs from changelogs.
<kiko> Hobbsee, intellectronica  and I are discussing it.
<Hobbsee> kiko: cool, OK, thanks.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i thought they were doing that when they first hit unapproved, whether they ended up getting approved or not
<kiko> no, only when accepted.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i thought i saw the opposite happen.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i went looking for a bug, but it had been marked as fix released, evne while it was still stuck in unapproved.
<kiko> Hobbsee, maybe somebody marked it manually -- that's not the same thing.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i didn't see mail indicating that, but perhaps.
<kiko> Hobbsee, argh, this bug is *really* hard to fix
<Hobbsee> kiko: heh :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: i'm not surprised, as it's not the first time it's broken.
<Hobbsee> kiko: if you dont' get it rolled out in the next 24h or so, it can wait till the next cycle, but it definetly needs to be fixed and working for intrepid, due to the stuff that will soon be announced.
<Hobbsee> kiko: why was it working midweek then?
<kiko> Hobbsee, sheer luck and statistics -- performance is like that.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: it's going to be directly related to the number of simultaneously accepted items
<Hobbsee> bigjools: ahhh.  i usually only accept one at a time.
<kiko> Hobbsee, it's not more broken now than it was before, IOW -- you just can't notice the cause
<Hobbsee> kiko: hehe, yeah
<bigjools> Hobbsee: right - so try one at a time and see if it works for you as a temporary workaround
<Hobbsee> bigjools: got one of the other people in the release team to accept a whole bunch, but will try with the next one
<Hobbsee> (or will try with them asleep)
<bigjools> great, let me know how that works out for you
<kiko> Hobbsee, actually, you know what? https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/219346 is to blame :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219346 in tseries "r-base transition" [Undecided,In progress]  - Assigned to Cesare Tirabassi (norsetto)
<Fujitsu> Ahaha.
<Fujitsu> That's not even a very big bug!
<kiko> Fujitsu, heh :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: why?
<kiko> Hobbsee, because we need to notify implicit subscribers for all those packages, which means lots of queries for calculating
<Hobbsee> kiko: twitch.
<Fujitsu> Doesn't a load of the bug page itself have to also perform those calculations? Or is the main work in the actual notifying bit?
<kiko> Hobbsee, for now the workaround is to ask someone with shell access to approve any upload which fixes a bug with many (3+ tasks)
<kiko> Hobbsee, you can probably approve other uploads without any problem
<kiko> Hobbsee, and we're looking into this bug for 1.2.4
<Hobbsee> kiko: OK, cool, thanks.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i wish you luck on your extra menu agenda item, too
<kiko> Hobbsee, which extra menu agenda item? :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: the one mpt said that he put on there yesterday.
<mpt> That agenda item has nothing to do with menus afaik
 * Hobbsee wonders where she got menu from.
<Hobbsee> oh, i meant *meeting*
<mpt> bad tab-completion :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: bad brain completion.  i've already been told off for not being psychic today, and actually doing what i was told.
<Hobbsee> mpt: so i'm thinking the world is somewhat broken - my brain should be allowed to be too!
<Hobbsee> kiko: looks like i can accept one upload at a time, yes
<kiko> Hobbsee, as long as it doesn't touch that bug, as I told you
<kiko> Hobbsee, in fact, I bet you can approve many uploads at a time as long as none of them fix that bug.
<Hobbsee> kiko: already tried that.  i can't.
<Hobbsee> kiko: tried to accept 2 sugar packages, got a timeout, so tried again with 1, which worked.
<kiko> Hobbsee, can I see the OOPS ID for that one?
<Hobbsee> kiko: i don't still have the #, sorry - but i wouldn't imagine it would be too hard to find?
<kiko> Hobbsee, it's actually pretty hard to find
<kiko> well, until tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Hobbsee> kiko: i'll try dogfood?
<kiko> Hobbsee, no difference. 
<kiko> Hobbsee, just paste in OOPS IDs if you actually do get OOPSes which aren't in actions that try to approve bugs with many tasks.
<ubotu> New bug: #220251 in malone "Calculating subscribers for bugs with multiple tasks is expensive" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220251
<spacepluk> hi, how do i get a sponsor for my updated package?
<Fujitsu> spacepluk: Perhaps by waiting about two weeks, and asking in #ubuntu-motu.
<spacepluk> Fujitsu: thanks, I've asked on #ubuntu-motu but got no response. I guess they are very busy with the release.
<Fujitsu> spacepluk: There's a bit more activity now, but you won't have a chance of getting an update in for another couple of weeks unless it fixes a very critical bug.
<spacepluk> Fujitsu: It doesn't :P
<ubotu> New bug: #220257 in launchpad "Shipit permissions broken" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220257
<ubotu> New bug: #220258 in soyuz "Accepting queue items causes some very slow SQL queries" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220258
<bostik> hi all 
<bostik> i just need help on ubuntu mirroring
<bostik> we have a mirror and it seems uptodate 
<bostik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.fastbull.org-release
<bostik> but it doesn't appear in launchpad list 
<bostik> and also in ubuntu list
<Rinchen> lamont, do you have any sage advice for bostik   ^^
<bostik> lamont: please help me ;)
<lamont> it was disabled (out-of-date?), was probed an hour ago... I expect that LP just hasn't gotten around to caputring all the now-current archives back into the cd archives list
<bostik> ok 
<bostik> i'm setting up a new second fastbull mirror then i will add to lauchpad
<meonkeys> Can launchpad.net be used to translate a project hosted elsewhere? VCS system is Subversion.
<meonkeys> I've read through the launchpad.net Help docs a bit... it seems like it may be possible but I just wanted to confirm, if possible.
<meonkeys> I've registered it: https://launchpad.net/mifos/
<meonkeys> and was just looking into "registering a Series"; prompted by https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<meonkeys> ah, nevermind, I think I found where to set the upstream source ( https://launchpad.net/mifos/trunk/+source ). Nice! Launchpad is pretty sweet.
<ubotu> New bug: #220305 in soyuz "The queue page does not update the result count after accepting/rejecting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220305
<ubotu> New bug: #220316 in soyuz "subscribe to all uploads to a ppa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220316
<Seveas> Is it possible to rename a project in launchpad?
<emgent> Seveas: yes if you open question :)
<Seveas> emgent, nice
<meonkeys> that should probably be on help.launchpad.net somewhere...
<emgent> nah
<emgent> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/28529
<meonkeys> yeah, saw quite a few of those types of requests: http://tinyurl.com/4j5nnm
<zwnj> hi
<zwnj> how i should upload a orig file with DSC?
<zwnj> i just started using ppa, and want to build a package which original tarball is not uploaded
<zwnj> so i got this error:  Unable to find bicon_0.2.0.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<siretart> hey there
<siretart> is there some RDF guru around?
<siretart> I'm trying to parse launchpad's RDF export on groups. I currently use this query: SELECT ?nick WHERE (?any, <http://xmlns.com/foaf/0.1/nick>, ?nick ), which works, but includes the name of other groups.
<siretart> how to modify that query so that other (recursive) groups do not appear?
<zwnj> siretart: you may wanna try #swig
<siretart> swig as in the language binding generator?
<zwnj> siretart: no, this one is semantic-web interest group
<meonkeys> heh, neat. I thought that was a snub. :)
<zwnj> the channel of binding generator is #swig on irc.efnet.org
<siretart> ah, I see
<ubotu> New bug: #220390 in launchpad "Update navigation menu API to support having a title label over the menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220390
<bignose> Launchpad is hiding the email address of a user from me
<bignose> can someone please tell me the email address of Marien Zwart <URL: https://launchpad.net/~marienz > ?
<beuno> bignose, it's hiding it from you because you're not logged in  :)
#launchpad 2008-04-22
<bignose> beuno: yes, exactly.
<bignose> can someone please tell me the email address of Marien Zwart <URL: https://launchpad.net/~marienz > ?
<bignose> thanks beuno for the answer (via /query)
<thumper> ok, how does one add download files for a project?
<beuno> thumper, AFAIK, you have to add them within a series
<beuno> so you have to create a series first  :)
<thumper> got a series
<thumper> beuno: but I still don't see an obvious link
<beuno> thumper, than, https://launchpad.net/$project/+download
<beuno> and you should have a link saying "Add download file for release: X"
<thumper> nope
<thumper> weird
<beuno> thumper, maybe a milestone too?
<thumper> No download files exist for this project.
<thumper> made a milestone too
<beuno> take a look at: https://launchpad.net/bzr/+download
<thumper> yeah, seen that
<beuno> thumper, mind sharing what project it is?  I can try and help you hunt it down  :)
<thumper> beuno: local instance of launchpad.dev :)
<beuno> ah
<beuno> heh
<beuno> that'll be tricky for me  :p
<thumper> but I thought is was a fairly obvious thing
<thumper> so instead of asking internally, I thought someone here might help :)
<beuno> thumper, sorry, the rest is out of my league  :)
<thumper> beuno: that's ok, thanks
<mwhudson_> thumper: we'll i've managed to add a release
<mwhudson_> thumper: are you owner/admin ?
<thumper> mwhudson_: owner
<thumper> mwhudson_: where do you add a release
<mwhudson_> thumper: do you have a 'register a release' link?
<thumper> I have a series and milestone
<mwhudson_> on the view of the series
<thumper> ah yes
<thumper> ah ha
<thumper> now I see add a download file
<thumper> now I see the release on +download with add a file
<thumper> f*ck that's confusing
<thumper> and I know this system
<thumper> sorta
<ademung> jamesh: remember the other night when i was asking you what you thought of zope?  I'm still looking at it, and i was wondering if you could tell me what the specs are of the machines launchpad is hosted on... as i'm getting the impression zope is pretty heavy/fat
<jamesh> ademung: we've got a pretty hefty server running Postgres and three machines running the Launchpad app behind apache as a load balancer
<jamesh> ademung: each app server runs one instance of Launchpad per CPU core to make full use of the resources
<jamesh> (without doing so, the Python GIL limits the amount of parallelism that can be achieved)
<jamesh> each instance is running the default number of request threads (6)
<ademung> jamesh: ouch, not to even begin to imply i'd ever get as much traffic as launchpad, but that seems like a prohibitively high requirement. (especially considering, and dont take this the wrong way, i find launchpad to be slow)
<jamesh> ademung: I run the LP code locally without much trouble
<spiv> ademung: the slowness is largely because of https, I believe
<jamesh> smaller sites wouldn't need anything like the hardware we're using
<ademung> jamesh: like for testing?
<spiv> which reduces caching and increases network roundtrips.
<jamesh> ademung: and development
<ademung> yeah, well if i had my way it wouldn't ALWAYS be small :-p
<jamesh> ademung: the nice thing about our setup is that the concurrency is handled through the database
<jamesh> so scaling up to more app servers is pretty easy
<ademung> jamesh: i assume you develop on ubuntu right? did you just install the zope3 package or what? there seems to be very little information on the subject (since dapper anywho)
<Fujitsu> Eggs are the only sane way to get Zope 3 in Ubuntu at the moment.
<jamesh> ademung: we've got a local copy of zope3 for LP
<ademung> Fujitsu: eggs?
<Fujitsu> Python eggs.
<ademung> i cringed when i saw an entire filesystem hierarchy within /usr/lib/zope3 lol
<jamesh> ademung: the Zope guys have been splitting Zope 3 into multiple packages
<Fujitsu> The 3.4 split eggs setup is much, much nicer.
<jamesh> ademung: I don't know where the Ubuntu guys are up to with packaging it now, but you can get bits from cheeseshop.python.org
<Fujitsu> We're not doing anything, but Debian *might* be.
<jamesh> or just do whatever the grok docs say to do
<ademung> hrm
<ademung> btw i should mention i really appreciate having you guys to talk to about thsi
<ademung> hrm, taking off
<ademung> thanks
<maco> what does it mean if the PPA says there's a chroot wait error?
<maco> er, it says "chroot problem" and the log's name ends in CHROOTWAIT...is that a problem with my source package or is that out of my control and i should re-upload because the server's being stupid?
<jamesh> maco: it means something happened to one of the build machines
<jamesh> you can probably resubmit the build
<Hobbsee> sigh, more unwanted bugmail.
<maco> do i need to change versions?
<jamesh> (there should be an option for that in the actions menu
<maco> actions menu?
<jamesh> maco: on the page for the failed build, check the list of actions in the top left
<maco> it happened on all 3 archs for my package
<Hobbsee> maco: where's the build log?
<maco> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13757543/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.twitux_0.61-0-maco2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<maco> change i386 as needed
<Hobbsee> jamesh: it's a bug that happens at least once a week, but is only regarded as a low prority by the soyuz devs, and has no plans to be fixed anytime soon
<Hobbsee> maco: you need to hit retry on the builds.
<maco> where's that?
<maco> i just see "view ppa" and "view build records"
<Hobbsee> so hit view build records
<maco> oh wait...login timed out :P
<Hobbsee> open each of them, and then on the left hand side for each of the builds, there's a retry builds menu option
<Hobbsee> jamesh: you just need to tell people to retry the builds (it's a race condition)
<jamesh> Hobbsee: that's what I thought I did
<maco> oh race conditions are fun. not.
<maco> i wasnt logged in anymore, apparently
<maco> so i couldnt see the retry button
<Hobbsee> jamesh: oh, my bad.  i only read the last bit
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i tried to give you context on the bug, though :)
<maco> is it possible to cancel a build?
<maco> 2 of the archs built and informed me of missing build dependencies.  the 3rd will have the same issue, so can i kill it?
<maco> and is there a list of what the build scores mean?
<Hobbsee> maco: nope
<Hobbsee> maco: and the higher, the further up the queue it is
<maco> ok
<maco> Hobbsee: can you tell me what went wrong here? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13777284/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.twitux_0.61-0-maco3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maco> it says apt-get failed on one of the dependencies...why would that kill it? shouldnt it just try again to get the build dep?
<maco> it happened on both archs that tried
<Fujitsu> maco: That's not a recoverable error.
<Hobbsee> Unpacking libgio-dev (from .../libgio-dev_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_lpia.deb) ...
<Fujitsu> Looks at what it actually is.
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /home/buildd/build-567832-1467603/chroot-autobuild/var/cache/apt/archives/libgio-dev_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_lpia.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/gio-2.0.pc', which is also in package libglib2.0-dev
<Hobbsee> that's...tasty
<Fujitsu> I hope one of those is from the PPA.
<maco> no
<Fujitsu> Crap.
<maco> all that's in my PPA is compiz fusion icon for gutsy
<Fujitsu> Why's there a build for Hardy, then?
<maco> well im trying to build twitux for hardy
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: doesn't have any reverse deps.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ask seb, though, it's his package
<Fujitsu> Uh, GIO is used by lots of things...
<Fujitsu> I guess it must have been integrated into glib.
<Fujitsu> So libgio-dev should probably be removed.
<Fujitsu> Ahhh.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gio-standalone/+bug/182945
<Fujitsu> It's from gio-standalone, so is probably meant to conflict with the glib version.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182945 in gio-standalone "[hardy] gio standalone obsoleted by gio in glib" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<maco> so...what do i do?
<Fujitsu> At any rate, twitux shouldn't be build-depending on libgio-dev.
<maco> should it just depend on gio?
<Fujitsu> No.
<maco> it says gio 2.15.5
<Fujitsu> The gio stuff is in libglib2.0-dev
<maco> http://live.gnome.org/DanielMorales/Twitux
<maco> oh so the site's lying about needing libglib and libgio? ok
<Hobbsee> maco: the upstream packages may not be exactly the same as the distro packages
<Fujitsu> gio is part of our glib package now.
<maco> ok
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: sounds like a removal request, then.
<Fujitsu> Poke Seb about it this evening, I guess.
<maco> wow theres a lot of i386 stuff waiting to be built, it seems
<Fujitsu> Indeed. I wonder if the buildd master has died.
<Fujitsu> (and one of the buildds is dead)
<Fujitsu> AH.
<Fujitsu> Langpacks.
<Fujitsu> That's why they were all vacant.
<ubotu> New bug: #220485 in rosetta "Test failure on Hardy: person-editlanguages" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220485
<ubotu> New bug: #220486 in launchpad "Subscribing to a blueprint no longer adds it to "Related blueprints" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220486
<emgent> hello people
<maco> /part/part
<maco> oops
<emgent> lol
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> good morning carlos!
<thumper> hi carlos, Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee waves to thumper
<mdke> I've just tried to upgrade a branch on LP, and the conversion failed... what do I need to do now to restore the backup and fix the branch (assuming that it is broken)?
<mdke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736/
<mdke> jamesh: around by any chance?
<jamesh> mdke: yeah
<mdke> ohew
<mdke> phew
<jamesh> mdke: yikes.  You have a dirstate-with-subtree branch
<mdke> jamesh: yes, due to bzr-svn import
<mdke> but the upgrade worked on my local branches
<jamesh> mdke: okay.  The recommended upgrade path would be to rich-root-pack format then.
<mdke> jamesh: right, that's what I upgraded to in my local copies
<mdke> jamesh: is a special command needed?
<mdke> I can't remember...
<jamesh> mdke: you can do "bzr upgrade --rich-root-pack"
<mdke> jamesh: ah, damn. Can i still do that, or do I need to restore the backup first?
<jamesh> mdke: you might need to move the backup.bzr directory back to .bzr on the server though
<mdke> aha. How can I do that?
<Hobbsee> hmm.  if i relinquish control of a team, i won't be able to act on any of the LP bugs there.
<jamesh> with lftp or sftp
<mdke> jamesh: would you mind spoonfeeding me the command? I don't want to break anything else :)
<jamesh> mdke: if you've already got a local copy of the branch, I'd recommend deleting the remote data and pushing a fresh copy
<jamesh> mdke: do you want to try that?
<mdke> jamesh: I can't - LP tells me I don't have the authority to delete all the branch subscriptions and bug links
<mdke> also, I'd rather not delete those :)
<jamesh> mdke: not deleting the branch: deleting the branch data.
<jamesh> so you'll have an empty directory to push a new copy to
<mdke> jamesh: oh
<mdke> jamesh: how is that done?
<jamesh> mdke: run "lftp sftp://mdke@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/edubuntu-hardy/"
<jamesh> then do "rm -r -f .bzr" at the lftp prompt
<mdke> wow
<jamesh> do the same for the backup.bzr directory
<mdke> ok, in progress
<mdke> jamesh: looks like it might take a while
<jamesh> mdke: come to think of it, doing "bzr upgrade --rich-root-pack" would probably have failed too
<jamesh> mdke: since the subtree format can represent data that rich-root-pack can't
<jamesh> although the revisions in your branch weren't using those features
<mdke> it went ok on the local copy, as long as I did it on individual branches rather than a shared repo
<jamesh> right.  You can branch them into a rich-root repo, but not upgrade the old repo
<mdke> sorry, that's what I did, yeah
<Hobbsee> less badges :(
<mdke> jamesh: ok, this looks like it will take a long time, so I'm going to have to leave it running. After it finishes and I delete the backup.bzr dir, what do I do?
 * mdke gives Hobbsee a badge
<jamesh> mdke: push your local copy of the branch to sftp://...
<mdke> jamesh: ok, just push in the usual way. Can I do that from a shared repo ok?
<jamesh> mdke: "bzr push --use-existing-dir sftp://..." should do it.
<jamesh> shouldn't matter if your local copy is in a shared repo
<mdke> jamesh: right, thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> mdke: :D
<jamesh> mdke: note that the disk area used for sftp and bzr+ssh is different to what is served from http://bazaar.launchpad.net, so your branch should remain available during this process
<jamesh> the mirroring process will fail until a valid branch is in place again
<mdke> jamesh: that's fine
<mdke> ah, cool
<Hobbsee> is there any easy way to get the equivalent of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=952 for any given milestone?
<Hobbsee> (that is that size?)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> mpt!
<Hobbsee> morning mpt!
<mpt> What it is, my doges
<Hobbsee> mpt: resigning from teams is fun!
<mpt> oh rly
<mpt> Fun in the lots-of-page-loads sense, or fun in the GBCW sense?
<Hobbsee> mpt: gbcw?
<mpt> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gbcw
<Fujitsu> It's also the only time I've ever seen a bug nickname used.
<Hobbsee> mpt: the latter, but not quite that strongly.
<Hobbsee> mpt:  i might use that, if i step down from MOTU, though.
<mpt> So what did you step down from?
<Hobbsee> mpt: kubuntu council
<mpt> ah
 * mpt is blissfully unaware of Kubuntu processes
 * Hobbsee is not running the distro, so sees no actual reason why she should be a part of the council
<Hobbsee> mpt: what processes?  :)
<ubotu> New bug: #220527 in malone "URL field isn't focused by default in "Confirm project" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220527
<ubotu> New bug: #220529 in malone ""Confirm project" page is very wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220529
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿hi all
 * Fujitsu smells a bird.
<ubotu> New bug: #220535 in malone "Make it possible for admins to hide bug comments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220535
<ubotu> New bug: #220539 in launchpad "bug homepage shows pointless/alarming CVE danger icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220539
<Fujitsu> It's alarming both because of the icon, and the horridness that lurks behind!
<tarzeau> i forgot my password, but one of my email addresses in my gpg key doesn't work anymore (the one i'm registered with at launchpad), can i have it resetted?
<Fujitsu> tarzeau: You can use any email address associated with your Launchpad account. If you have just one, please ask a question at the URL in the topic.
<tarzeau> Fujitsu: asking a questions works only when logged in: To continue, you must log in to Launchpad.
<tarzeau> Fujitsu: i tried the help.launchpad.net url from the topic
<tarzeau> which also lists this place here
<Fujitsu> Hahaha.
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<tarzeau> should i create another account to ask the question?
<Fujitsu> Yeah, you can then merge them yourself later.
<tarzeau> i already have a 2nd account, but i don't remember the password either
<tarzeau> can i also remove accounts?
<Fujitsu> You should merge them, rather than remove them.
<Fujitsu> You can't remove an account - only deactivate it.
<tarzeau> i see, i think i'll just not use it then anymore
<tarzeau> i thought it's easy to reset a password
<Fujitsu> It is.
<tarzeau> no it's not
<Fujitsu> If you have the email address.
<tarzeau> i know the email address
<Fujitsu> How do you expect it to authorise your password reset request if you can't receive an email?
<tarzeau> the email address is in my gpg key
<tarzeau> among other email addresses that work
<tarzeau> so i'd like the launchpad system to send the password reset stuff to another gpg email address of the same key
<Fujitsu> Launchpad will look at email addresses it knows are owened by you.
<Fujitsu> Not those that your key says you own.
<tarzeau> launchpad should know that any email address in one gpg key is owned by the same person
<Fujitsu> Why?
<Fujitsu> How can it know that/
<tarzeau> because that is logical
<Fujitsu> I can add your email address to my key.
<Fujitsu> I don't know why I would, but it's possible.
<tarzeau> but you can't read from my email address
<spiv> tarzeau: in that case, just create another launchpad account with that email address?
<tarzeau> spiv: and then how do i merge the old data from the old account?
<spiv> (and use it to request the merge at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad)
<spiv> Theoretically what launchpad could do is use your gpg key to authenticate your "lost password" request, by receiving a signed request or by sending an encrypted password reset token to an address you nominate.
<tarzeau> spiv: yes that'd be fine for me as well
<spiv> Sending a password reset to an arbitrary address is a bit problematic, you could use it to cause nuisance mails to someone (although it'd be easy to trace which launchpad account did it).
<spiv> And a protocol to take a signed "please reset my password request" would need to take care to avoid replay attacks.
<tarzeau> well it was just a question
<tarzeau> thanks for the answer
<Fujitsu> (bug #146861)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146861 in launchpad "Allow claiming an account by signing/decrypting with the same OpenPGP key" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146861
<spiv> Fujitsu: ah, well found :)
<spiv> I was about to suggest filing a bug, but of course someone would have got there first :
<spiv> :)
<tarzeau> what happens with accounts that don't have a working email address anymore?
<Fujitsu> They sit around until they're reclaimed by a question.
<Fujitsu> Or somebody remembers the password.
<spiv> Fujitsu: or someone brute-forces it ;)
<Fujitsu> That too.
<ffm> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hey ffm
<ffm> mrevell: PM'd.
<mrevell> thanks ffm
<ffm> What web framework does launchpad use? Or is it your own?
<matsubara> ffm: zopw
<matsubara> zope
<hubuntu> regarding the mailing list: Is it possible to change the list to answer to the list itself or does it have to answer back to the sender? 
<hubuntu> oour list is working now after the changes done over the weekend.. :. thanks! ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #220619 in soyuz "The buildlog file is accessible via http from the build master machine" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220619
<ubotu> New bug: #220625 in launchpad-buildd "The buildlog file is accessible via http from the build master machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220625
<Peng> I guess line breaks in my SSH keys don't matter?
 * Hobbsee wonders how to turn off the option she turned on, somewhere, last week
 * Hobbsee wanders through the options, wondering where the hell it's gone now.
<Hobbsee> oh, found it!
<Hobbsee> Include bug descriptions when sending me bug notifications
<Hobbsee> Timezone:
<Hobbsee> 	
<Hobbsee> is still in the wrong place, it should really be under email settings.
<Hobbsee> seeing as it relates to email, and all.
<hubuntu> I\m sorry but RHEL killed my connection.. SO... Is it possible to change the reply-to for a mailing list in launchpad to be directed straight to the list and not the user? Or is there any reason not to?
<Hobbsee> hubuntu: reply to all?
<hubuntu> If I get an e-mail from a list and reply, then wouldn't it be natural that the reply button sent me to the list adress?
<hubuntu> Hobbsee?
<hubuntu> aaaah
<jamesh> Hobbsee: the timezone setting in Launchpad isn't used for email, iirc
<hubuntu> tricky, but It makes sende
<jamesh> it is used to display dates in the web UI
<hubuntu> *sense
<Hobbsee> jamesh: yeah, but it's on the same page.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: the other part was just a bad copy/paste error
<timlinux> hi
<timlinux> Im trying to reupload a package to my ppa after the initial build failed. But it says upload failed because its already uploaded to the ppa
<timlinux> short of changing the version number, is there a way to remove the failed source?
<cprov> timlinux: no, you can upload a given version only once
<timlinux> cprov: ok.
<timlinux> in this situation what is best practice to name sequential package versions?
<timlinux> my original package was qgis_0.10.0
<timlinux> qgis_0.10.0-1
<timlinux> is what I'm using...holds thumbs and hopes for the best.....
<hubuntu> good luck timlinux !
<hubuntu> I've tested qgis, is really neat
<timlinux> hubuntu: thanks
<timlinux> hubuntu: I just wish I knew a bit more about packaging
<timlinux> like how to get its icon to appear in the (k)ububtu menus
<geser> use a desktop file, e.g. qgis.desktop
<hubuntu> mmm go to freedesktop.org
<hubuntu> I don'æt know ANYTHING about packaging... but I truly appreciate such work
<hubuntu> go talk to the MOTUs... they know packaging
<hubuntu> type: /J #MOTU
<hubuntu> wait
<hubuntu> type /j #ubuntu-motu
<hubuntu> ;)
<timlinux> hubuntu: :-) thanks - I will ask them next time Im online thanks!
<hubuntu> timlinux, visit: 
<hubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<ubotu> New bug: #220758 in malone "can not change attachment mime type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220758
#launchpad 2008-04-23
<woodwizzle> How can I see a list of bugs i'm subscribed to? Under my profile there is a list subscribed bugs action but it doesn't list the closed bugs i'm subscribed to
<jamesh> woodwizzle: from the subscribed bugs page, pick advanced search
<bimberi> woodwizzle: Advanced Search -> [Check all Statuses]
<jamesh> then select what statuses you want
<woodwizzle> cool thanks
<Ademan> sorry, i know this is OT but #zope is apparently dead,  mkzopeinstance shouldn't require root should it?
<lifeless> no idea sorry Ademan 
<Ademan> no problem, you guys have already been more responsive than #zope lol
<lifeless> if thats a zope2 thing then I doubt anyone here has current knowledge of it
<lifeless> zope2 and 3 are very different
<spiv> Ademan: my dim memory is that it doesn't
<Ademan> well i'm speaking specifically about zope3, and i agree, and so does a doc that mkzopeinstance doesn't require root, but it's blowing up unless i run it as root
<thumper> Ademan: I don't think so no
<thumper> Ademan: it configures some stuff and makes a sandbox, but no, I don't think it needs a reboot
<thumper> Ademan: sorry misread ;-)
<Ademan> lol thumper
<thumper> Ademan: I think I filed a bug about that sometime ago, and I thought it was fixed
<thumper> Ademan: but I agree, it shouldn't need root
<Ademan> hrm
<Ademan> if it helps i'm using ubuntu, maybe the package just sucks
<N_I_E_L_S> \whois N_I_E_L_S
<carlos> morning
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> morning carlos, mpt, mrevell 
<mrevell> morning!
<ignas> hi
<ignas> does anyone know how to enable "hardy" in ones PPA ?
<ignas> i have tried uploading a package for hardy
<ignas> but it failed with a chroot problem
<ignas> now i can see hardy in the list of distributions
<ignas> but hardy directory is still not in there
<cprov> ignas: try again, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/196782
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Medium,In progress]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ignas> cprov: but http://ppa.launchpad.net/schooltool-owners/ubuntu/dists/
<ignas> still does not have hardy in there
<cprov> ignas: wait up to 20 minutes after you receive the upload acceptance email and it will be there.
<ignas> so - i upload, get an error wait 20 minutes, then press "retry"
<cprov> ignas: yes, pretty much it until it get this fixed (I'm working on it right now).
<ignas> cprov: will i get in trouble if i'll try building 128 packages for hardy in my PPA?
<cprov> ignas: no, this problem only affects the first build in the suite
<cprov> ignas: after the 20 minutes it gone and your PPA can accept/build as many packages as you can upload ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #220937 in launchpad "Restriction on bug subscriptions to avoid address gathering by spammers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220937
<Fujitsu> Is somebody going to fix samarium at some point?
<silwol> i got a problem with bzr and paramiko installed in my home directory on a server without root access for me
<silwol> installed paramiko using "python setup.py install --home ~"
<silwol> did the same for bzr
<silwol> when I want to branch from sftp url, I get
<silwol> user@server:~/download/paramiko/paramiko-1.7.1$ bzr branch sftp://server/path/to/branch
<silwol> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp://server/path/to/branch": Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): cannot import name util
<Fujitsu> cprov: Do PPA copies comply with version-ratchet?
<silwol> anybody knows what the problem could be?
<Fujitsu> silwol: Try #bzr, perhaps.
<silwol> Fujitsu: thanks... tried it, but it was empty... was on the wrong irc server ;-)
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<silwol> i was surprised that nobody had created a bzr chan
<cprov> Fujitsu: no, the versions are not checked. If you copy old packages they will simply get superseded.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> cprov: I see you've brought the first PPA builds chrootwaiting bug forward. Thanks.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: to when?
<cprov> Fujitsu: yup, 1.2.4 issue.
<Fujitsu> What cprov said.
<ignas> the fact that i can add *anyone* as a subscriber to my branch, and can't remove the branch afterwards is a bug or a feature?
<Fujitsu> ignas: YA LP misfeature.
<Hobbsee> nice
<ignas> and what would happen if someone would like add a branch, subscribe some huge launchpad group to it's checkins, and commit some lucrative comercial proposals involving nigeria and a few billions? ;)
<Hobbsee> ignas: probably the same as showing propriatory milestones in all user search pages.
<Fujitsu> Hm, can one subscribe others to one's own branches?
<ignas> yes
<ignas> and you can't unsubscribe them after that
<soren> Yeah, just like you can subscribe anyone to your bugs.
<Fujitsu> ignas: They can always unsubscribe themselves.
<Fujitsu> But there are better ways to spam thousands of people.
<Fujitsu> If you use a bug, for example.
<ignas> problem is - i can't delete MY branch that I have added, because it has subscribers
<ignas> because - only they have the permission to unsubscribe
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Fujitsu> I smell a bug-filing.
<Hobbsee> ignas: report it as a bug, wait the required 6 months, and it might get fixed?
<soren> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: Wow. You guys never get tired, do you?
<Fujitsu> soren: Of what?
<soren> trolling
<Fujitsu> Where?
<soren> ^ up there
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure that calling ignas' lovely spam suggestion an LP misfeature is trolling.
<soren> Had it been just a single incident, no.
<Fujitsu> soren: I've not "trolled" much of late.
<ignas> that, trolling?
<ignas> it's not even close to trolling, at least by definitions of trolling that I know ;)
<Fujitsu> soren: I admit having been rather too quick to criticise LP at times in the past. But not recently.
 * Hobbsee wonders what soren's preferred method of saying "file a bug and wait" is, which does not class as trolling.
<soren> Fujitsu: Ok. In that case, I apologise. I don't follow this channel very closely, but just happened to stop by and saw what I thought was "the usual" stuff going on.
<ignas> being cynical is not the same as trolling ;)
<Hobbsee> soren: it would be *really* nice if you could pay more attention, before shooting your mouth off in a public channel, thanks.  If you're not going to pay close enough attention, then you'd be wise to keep your mouth *shut*.
<Hobbsee> Thank You.
<soren> O_O
<statik> this is really lame. i have to be in this channel, but it feels very unpleasant in here with all the constant complaining
<soren> Sorry for the noise.
 * soren wanders off and tries to make himself useful again
<ignas> is it normal for packages to be stuck in "build will start in 41 seconds"
<ignas> for like 10 minutes
<ignas> https://edge.launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/+archive/+builds
<Fujitsu> The build start estimation stuff is very, very new.
<Fujitsu> Not on production yet.
<Fujitsu> And obviously a rather inexact science, particularly as your packages haven't been built before.
<matsubara> "five minutes turkish"
<ignas> i understand the part - "they don't know how long the build will take"
<ignas> but not the "they don't know when they'll start building my packages" ;)
<kiko> ignas, if we don't know how long builds will take, then how do we know when your build will start?
<Hobbsee> ignas: they don't know exactly how long all the other builds will take
<kiko> al-maisan, see above?
<al-maisan> kiko: sure .. do you want me to comment?
<ignas> i see, kind of makes sense I guess, just that I had 2 builders working for me for like 4 hours, and bam - theyr'e working for someone else now ;)
<Fujitsu> Where has samarium run off to since the power outage?
<kiko> al-maisan, what sort of question is that? of course. :)
<al-maisan> kiko: fine :-)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: abducted.
<al-maisan> ignas: for packages that were built before we actually take the most recent build duration when estimating the build job start time ..
<Hobbsee> kiko: FYI, the queue accepting bug is now non-critical for hardy (too late), but it would be great to see it fixed and tested for intrepid (particularly after the new annoucements)
<al-maisan> .. for packages that are "new" (i.e. no previous build duration information) we analysed the historical build duration data and distilled a build rate (KB/second) ..
<al-maisan> .. that we use in conjunction with the package size to estimate a build duration.
<Fujitsu> How close is the correlation between size and build time? Would it be more useful to complain that there's insufficient data to calculate it?
<ignas> i see, just that Pending (0)  and apparent lack of activity got me paranoid
<al-maisan> This was one way to go about it but we felt that it diminishes the value of the feature ..
<ignas> and there is no way to see how many other packages are in front of you
<al-maisan> .. and we felt reasonably confident that the conclusions we drew from the historical build data were good enough for estimation ..
<kiko> ignas, I think that's al-maisan's next step, providing a view on the queue.
<ignas> i see
<ignas> so there is no reason to worry and I should just keep waiting
<kiko> Hobbsee, intellectronica wrote a patch yesterday that we'll CP today to try and see if the problem gets solved, so stay tuned for some testing tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> kiko: \o/
<kiko> Hobbsee, it doesn't fix the problem entirely -- i.e. the page may still be slow -- but I think it might be enough of a fix
<kiko> (to stop the page from timing out)
<ignas> Estimated build start:  	0 seconds ago :D (it still hasn't started)
<ignas> but the message looks funny ;)
<al-maisan> ignas: the software is brand new and not deployed on the production server yet..
<Hobbsee> kiko: that'd be good
<al-maisan> once version 1.2.4 is out it should work as expected
<ignas> al-maisan: i know, i just don't have anything else to do while waiting for the last 2 packages ;)
<al-maisan> OK :-)
<ignas> al-maisan: i am going to get some food now ;)
<ignas> see you ;)
<al-maisan> Good idea .. :-)
<al-maisan> see ya!
<ubotu> New bug: #221037 in launchpad "Move webservice.txt to lazr/doc and make it run without any layers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221037
<dholbach> hiya
<jtv> hi dholbach
<dholbach> can somebody give me a hint what we could do in the team setup so the technical-board team would not get emails for people joining/departin the ubuntu-universe-contributors team which motu-council is owner of
<dholbach> ?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i don't think you can.
<Hobbsee> there's no mailing list for admins
<dholbach> salgado: ^ can you think of something to fix that? or is there just "make somebody else the owner"?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: that's all i've found.
 * Hobbsee wonders if it sends directly to all the team owners individually, or to their team mail address
<salgado> dholbach, just a minute
<dholbach> salgado: take your time
<salgado> dholbach, the technical-board team gets these notifications because motu-council has no contact address (thus Launchpad notifications are sent to all team members)
<salgado> would it be a problem to add a contact address to motu-council?
<dholbach> salgado: it seems that the team had a single owner before who did not get the notifications himself
<salgado> dholbach, I don't see what you mean
<dholbach> salgado: motu-council was just recently made owner of the team, it was a person before who did not get join/depart notifications - what might be the reason for that?
<salgado> dholbach, maybe the old owner had left the team while still being the owner?  (that's currently possible)
<dholbach> ahhh I see
<ubotu> New bug: #221047 in launchpad "Project group milestone view broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221047
<crimsun> Ng: thanks for terminator, BTW.  </driveby>
<Ng> :D
<dholbach> salgado: seems he was member, owner and admin before. hmmm
<salgado> dholbach, that's weird
<dholbach> is there anything that changed in the admin/owner/team mail notification world?
<salgado> nope
<fta> samarium (xen-i386)   	NOT OK : (113, 'No route to host') (AUTO)
<ubotu> New bug: #221079 in launchpad "Not obvious who receives team membership notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221079
<kiko> Hobbsee, the patch has been cherry-picked. can you check the +queue page again when you have a moment?
<mdz> kiko: I just got OOPS-844EC76 trying to look at a bug related to the 8.04 release
<mdz> kiko: and ...77 on reload; it seems to be persistent
<mdz> kiko: the page is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/220817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220817 in openoffice.org "Xubuntu Hardy: ubiquity installs Open Office during installation" [High,In progress] 
<kiko> mdz, is it a timeout or an oops proper?
<mdz> kiko: timeout
<kiko> mdz, fascinating.
<mdz> 3x in a row now
<kiko> there's something broken in that query.
 * kiko grumbles
<kiko> BjornT, hey
<mdz> kiko: it was fine just a few minutes ago
<kiko> mdz, a fix was just cherry-picked.
<kiko> it regressed this I suspect.
<kiko> mdz, I'm looking into it
<mdz> kiko: thanks
 * BjornT looks
<kiko> BjornT, I have the problem
<kiko> mdz, yuck. arguably a postgresql bug. ORs in the query breaking things up completely.
<mdz> kiko: related to the cherrypick or coincidental?
<kiko> no, related, definitely.
<kiko> mdz, will have a fix cowboyed shortly
<kiko> or perhaps it's just easier to revert, hmmm
<mdz> kiko: I am a big fan of reverting in these situations
<mdz> and testing a proper fix later
<kiko> it depends on the process we need to follow, I'll chat with BjornT to figure it out
<kiko> mdz, you can use lpnet, not edge, meanwhile.
<kiko> mdz, you copy?
<afflux> kiko: I got multiple timeouts (eg. OOPS-844EC88) when changing the status and adding a comment to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220645/ , maybe that's related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220645 in ubuntu "package ubuntu-desktop 1.102 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<kiko> yes
<kiko> it is
<afflux> fokay
<mdz> kiko: will I not get automagically redirected?
<afflux> huh, -f
<afflux> mdz: you can disable that on http://launchpad.net, IIRC
<kiko> mdz, afflux: visit https://launchpad.net/ and click on "disable"
<mdz> kiko: I sent in my comment via email, presumably that worked OK
<kiko> mdz, afflux: BjornT and I will have this fixed in a jiffy meanwhile
<kiko> mdz, yes, it will.
<afflux> kiko: thanks
<smagoun> Is there an LP dev/admin around? I'm having trouble getting to bugs on edge.lp.net: 
<smagoun> Error ID: OOPS-844EC100    Error ID: OOPS-844EA149
<matsubara> smagoun: BjornT and kiko are working on a fix for it.
<smagoun> matsubara: good to know, thanks for the prompt reply!
<matsubara> smagoun: meanwhile you can disable the redirect to edge in https://launchpad.net and use the regular launchpad.net site
<kiko> mdz, smagoun: fixed
<smagoun> kiko: thanks!
<Mez> can I request a new licence to be added to launchpad
<Mez> (the WTFPL)
<Mez> http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/COPYING
<kiko> Mez, not really. come on! :)
<laga> szmtag zaehler
<Mez> kiko, why not? It's a valid OSS licence (what I'm planning to release my next project under)
<laga> huh? where did that come from? sorry
<mdz> kiko-afk: thanks for the quick turnaround
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> can any launchpad admin fix the svn repository for this: https://code.launchpad.net/vala/trunk ?
<jcastro> is it pointing to the wrong thing?
<asabil> yes
<asabil> the trailing /vala needs to be removed
<asabil> it is pointing to a subfolder in the project :/
<matsubara> done asabil
<andreas> in ppa, how do I interpret the "build score"? I searched help.launchpad.net but didn't find a meaning
<cprov> andreas: it works like 'build priority', the higher the faster a build will be dispatched.
<andreas> ok, the higher the better, but I don't know the other scores, so just a number doesn't mean much. I got 1005, for example
<cprov> andreas: in 1.2.4 they will be converted in 'time_to_dispatch' and you will see 'will be dispatched in X minutes'
<hollinch> BalaamsMiracle
<sm> g'day all.. thanks for launchpad mail lists
<sm> is there a way to use one for casual users and existing subscribers, without requiring them all to join launchpad and the team ?
<sm> even if they are read-only ?
#launchpad 2008-04-24
<kiko-afk> mdz, no problem. thanks for pointing out the issue
<superm1> can a launchpad admin look at this: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-hotfixes/+archive/+build/568707
<superm1> it's failing because its the first package in the PPA
<superm1> and won't build 
<superm1> "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-hotfixes/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<stdin> a workaround would be to upload another version
<stdin> superm1: but the file exists now, so try a rebuild
<superm1> stdin, okay i'll hit the retry 
<superm1> yup that worked
<superm1> thanks
<superm1> how long until the binary publishes though?
<superm1> it says it built and all
<Fujitsu> stdin: Publisher runs every 20 minutes. The bug you encountered then was fixed this morning, so will be rolled out with 1.2.4
<Fujitsu> Er, superm1 ^^
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: feel free to revert the cherry pick - i can't test it on production now anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #221276 in launchpad "email obfuscation not working in Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221276
<ubotu> New bug: #221283 in soyuz "Not necessary to show the architecture in /+builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221283
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #221296 in soyuz "Package diff component needs implementation" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221296
<mpt> Gooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Happy Hardy day, mpt.
<mpt> Same to you, Fujitsu 
<ubotu> New bug: #221305 in soyuz "Present last 5 PPA uploads in $distro/+ppas" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221305
<StevenK> I was curious in finding out when Launchpad processed deletions in PPAs?
<stdin> SteveA: see the Help link in the top right of the delete page
<stdin> SteveA: *top left
<SteveA> stdin: okay. ;-)
 * Hobbsee waves to SteveA
<SteveA> hi Hobbsee 
<stdin> how many Steve's are there, sheesh :p
<Hobbsee> stdin: lots.
<ubotu> New bug: #221343 in launchpad "Register a branch hosted on LaunchPad creates an empty project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221343
<gmb_> stdin: They're indexed alphabetically.
<stdin> but the A looks like a K with this font ;)
<gmb> stdin: What weird-ass font makes an A look like a K?
 * gmb boggles
<StevenK> I'd have to agree with that.
<stdin> some non-fixed width one, I was messing with it earlier and didn't change it back
<StevenK> Besides, my nick has an 'n' in it.
<gmb> StevenK: This is true. Though you could be a gestalt entity... Steve 'n K...
<stdin> StevenK: well, that's just me being lazy and not checking there
<gmb> Maybe not.
<ubotu> New bug: #221353 in rosetta "Search through all plural forms of a translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221353
<StevenK> Okay, so now it's been 40 minutes and the package is still listed in the Packages file.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: How often does the help tab say they'll be removed.
<Fujitsu> Empirically it seems to take up to 48 hours.
<StevenK> "A deleted package disappears from the archive indexes in at most 20 minutes."
<StevenK> I can't wait 48 hours.
<Fujitsu> Oh, the indices should be quick, right.
 * Fujitsu looks.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: You know, it's probably because there's nothing to make it republish. Upload anything, and it should vanish.
<StevenK> Argh, I didn't think I had to do that.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: fairly sure that you do
<StevenK> What about if it's something I already uploaded? :-)
<Fujitsu> What do you mean?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: before the delete?  still won't work
<StevenK> I've already marked them for deletion.
<Hobbsee> upload something random, delete that too
<Fujitsu> I think you'll have to let it exist through one publisher run for it to do anything, though.
<lool> cprov: Around?
<lool> cprov: You mentionned that pagination issue fixed in edge for the list of ppa packages
<lool> cprov: However, I think the issue is still present in the /+delete-packages page
<cprov> lool: there is a note at the end to the table saying how many records are not presented. You should you the name filter to refine the results
<cprov> lool: the form doesn't cope with the batch system
<lool> cprov: That's not terribly usable; for example I just wanted to walk through all packages to drop gutsy stuff
<lool> I'd have to browser it in two windows or something
<lool> I am also dropping everything which has "~804" in the version string, so I was ^F / ^G-ing that and selecting delete, but that's not working either
<cprov> lool: you need the distroseries filter
<lool> So I would need one page load for any additional package after m now :-(
<lool> cprov: Hmm I can't delete packages on edge either
<lool> "
<lool> "No matching source packages for ' '.
<StevenK> I managed to about an hour ago
<lool> cprov: It's not only per series, I have other criterions like simply looking at all changes and deciding to remove   :-/
<cprov> lool: sorry, you said that the deletion is not working, is that true ?
<lool> I'm trying again
<lool> Hmm it worked for a subset of the packages I was selecting
<lool> Can't reproduce it no
<lool> w
<lool> cprov: Anyway, do you think it's reasonable to request pagination for the /delete-packages page?
<lool> cprov: Ah the error was my bad, I had spaces in the "Only show sources matching" filter
<cprov> lool: no, as I said we can't preseve the selections done in previous page
<cprov> lool: you can request better filtering 
<cprov> lool: with I already plan to do very soon in 1.2.5
<cprov> lool: filtering by distroseries and status definitely
<lool> cprov: How different is it to click "Next" in a paginated list with deleted packages selected and changing the source filter?
<lool> Wont peole loose the selected packages for deletion if they filter the list by source package name too?
<cprov> lool: yes, they will lose the selection always and that's not ideal
<cprov> lool: I don't see how pagination makes it any clear.
<lool> cprov: I would be more happy if I could still do it per 50 packages
<lool> Instead of having to filter package per package
<cprov> lool: mass-anything is difficult in LP
<lool> Yeah
<lool> cprov: Oh well, thanks for discussion
<cprov> lool: yes, np, I will improve filtering ASAP
<cprov> but mass-deletion will continue to be a problem, requiring a lot of clicks 
<cprov> lool: btw, if you have time, file a bug about this and describe your use cases.
<lool> With pleasure
<lool> cprov: soyuz with ppa tag right?
<cprov> lool: yes, please.
<lool> cprov: Did you people discuss keeping archived copies of sources uploaded to a ppa?
<cprov> lool: how do you mean ? keep them published in the archive (bzr-team request) or just keeping the files somewhere you can download ?
<lool> Keeping the history so that we don't lose .dsc, .tar.gz, .diff.gz when someone uploads crap and we need ot revert it
<lool> I'd rather not see ALL ever uploaded packages published or visible, this would be a bit confusing I think
<lool> Back to that pagination, I would simply be happy if I could see all packages (no limit)
<lool> If I think about bugzilla, I think it allows you to limit how many bugs you'd like to see
<lool> Wow /me discovers /+filebug-advanced
<ubotu> New bug: #221370 in launchpad "Cannot checkout a Launchpad hosted project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221370
<ubotu> New bug: #221371 in soyuz "Not easy to cleanup ppa for ubuntu-mobile; needs mass deletion or better filtering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221371
<lool> cprov: So you say there's something which you can enable on the side of launchpad to keep the old sources in some place?
<lool> Or only published?
<cprov> lool: only published version remain in the archive disk (ppa.l.n/xxx/ubuntu/pool)
<cprov> lool: however all source ever uploaded and binaries ever built remain in librarian (lp internal storage)
<lool> cprov: Is it possible to keep the .dsc in the pool, but not visible on the web page?
<lool> Are the binaries removed?
<lool> cprov: Ohh
<lool> cprov: How can I access these in librarian?
<cprov> lool: the opposite, files removed from the pool but available in the ui 
<cprov> lool: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/193996
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193996 in soyuz "PPA packages unavailable once deleted" [Medium,In progress]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<lool> cprov: What I'd like is that superseded packages (by new uploads) be still reachable; not deleted packages as deleted from the web page
<cprov> lool: sources are already visible forever (see the links in the expandable area for any deleted/superseded record)
<ubotu> New bug: #221372 in launchpad "Beta team need updates of new features on Edge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221372
<cprov> lool: right, that was always possible for sources. I will make it the same for binaries.
<lool> We're talking about ppa here, right?
<cprov> lool: yes, we are.
<lool> I fail to see how I can browse to old versions of packages which were in the ppa
<lool> And other people around me complained frequently about not being able to do exactly this, so you're about to reveal a pretty good news I think :)
<cprov> lool: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive?field.name_filter=cairo&field.status_filter=superseded
<lool> Wow
<lool> Cool \o/
<cprov> lool: click in the arrow for cairo and you will see the sources files linking to librarian below.
<lool> cprov: I have to leave to jump around the office here and tell everybody about it
<lool> cprov: I missed the "Superseded" drop down near search
<lool> Probably because I very rarely use search
<cprov> :)
<lool> cprov: What's the bug about keeping the binaries too?
<lool> https://launchpad.net/bugs/221372
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221372 in launchpad "Beta team need updates of new features on Edge" [Undecided,New] 
<lool> No, that's something else
<lool> cprov: Should I file a bug for keeping binaries too?
<lool> Ah https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/193996
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193996 in soyuz "PPA packages unavailable once deleted" [Medium,In progress]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<cprov> lool: yes, already in my plate ;)
<lool> Cool
<lool> cprov: People here have a mirror of the ppa just for this use case :)
<cprov> lool: well, a mirror is required if you need to sign the archive
 * cprov doesn't believe he mentioned that ... errrr
<lool> Indeed
<lool> But we don't really need that yet
<lool> Hmm bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.hardy has been running since 4 minutes with no output; it's over bzr+ssh this time around; a bzr pull over http was also stuck, weird
<lool> I can load bazaar.launchpad.net over http fine
<lool> is bazaar infrastructure impacted by the hardy release?
<ubotu> New bug: #221397 in launchpad "fmt:link icon could be presented better using CSS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221397
<LaserJock> bigjools: ping?
<bigjools> LaserJock: yes?
<ubotu> New bug: #221418 in launchpad "Pageid isn't set for views using attribute" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221418
<ahasenack> can anybody help with ppa? I uploaded smart_0.52-landscape8 a few hours ago (1 or 2) and it just disappeared. Nothing shows up for it in https://launchpad.net/~landscape/+archive/+builds in any state
<ahasenack> I got the email saying it was accepted (but only for two distros: gutsy and hardy; I uploaded to dapper, edgy and feisty too)
<cprov> ahasenack: haven't you received a rejection message for the missing ones ?
<ahasenack> no
<ahasenack> cprov: but there might be something wrong about that on my side
<ahasenack> cprov: I'm checking the history of the terminal where I ran the command
<ahasenack> cprov: assuming those other three were not sent, what about the two that got sent and confirmed via email:
<ahasenack> ?
<cprov> I can see a gutsy & hardy failure, then a gutsy accepted
<cprov> hardy accepted too
<cprov> ahasenack: that's it you haven't upload anything else today (last 12 hours)
<ahasenack> the last accepted email I have is from 2h ago (14:50 UTC)
<ahasenack> cprov: yes, there were many failures before
<ahasenack> cprov: forget about the other three "missing" targets/distros, it's only gutsy and hardy indeed
<cprov> ahasenack: just a tip, if you allow me.  If the upload doesn't show up within 10 minutes after being uploaded, *no question* it won't appear anymore, something is broken on your side, be 100 % sure your system is ok and your source is signed and re-upload it. 
<ahasenack> cprov: even if I got the accepted email, right?
<cprov> ahasenack: the upload-processor hasn't failed once this year, so it's reliable enough
<ahasenack> I guess I'm cursed then
<cprov> ahasenack: if you have received the acceptance message, the package will show up in the PPA page as pending, zero change of not.
<ahasenack> cprov: you want me to forward the accept email to you?
<ahasenack> cprov: maybe you can see something I can't (honestly)
<cprov> ahasenack: okay, forward it.
<cprov> ahasenack: [PPA ahasenack] not landscape.
<ahasenack> cprov: ah, there you go
<ahasenack> cprov: thanks
<cprov> ahasenack: np
<Rinchen> ==> Come join the Launchpad Developers meeting in #launchpad-meeting starting in 1 minute :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #221449 in malone "Bug reported on source package begins "Binary package hint:"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221449
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 1 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> updated next meeting date
<steveire> Hey, does launchpad have a list of all the projects it hosts?
<steveire> https://launchpad.net/projects/+all << 6300- Wow
#launchpad 2008-04-25
<Hobbsee> \o/ mrevell!
<wgrant> Oh, it wasn't 24 days late?
<wgrant> This is good.
<Hobbsee> they've ditched the real name policy!
<wgrant> So I saw.
<Hobbsee> mpt: thanks for trying, anyway.
<Hobbsee> mpt: even if the answer seems to be less than satisfactory.
<Hobbsee> (imo, anyway)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> Hobbsee, judge that by our future availability, not by the exact methods we use to achieve it :-)
<mpt> Also, I prefer a recovery system that doesn't require user intervention over one that does
<mpt> so what transpired in the meeting is good news, I think.
<wgrant> mpt: AFAICS all that transpired was people saying it wasn't an issue, because it was resolved within minutes of people noticing. I saw nothing about making people notice, unless that comment about talking to IS counts.
<wgrant> bigjools: Around?
<bigjools> wgrant: aye
<wgrant> bigjools: I saw your description change on the MOTU archive admin spec... not just anybody in MOTU should be able to do that - you'll still definitely need a new celeb for that.
<bigjools> wgrant: it's all in hand, fear not
<wgrant> For build administration it's OK without a new celeb, but not archive administration.
<bigjools> we are not using celebs, that's all
<wgrant> bigjools: OK, as long as you're not opening it up entirely.
<bigjools> wgrant: no, we might appear stupid sometimes but we're not that stupid
<wgrant> Heh, the spec makes it appear somewhat like it was being restricted to uploaders.
<wgrant> Er, bug, not spec. I mixed up my mail
<bigjools> I had a long-ish chat with Jordan yesterday and he's clued in
<wgrant> Great.
<mpt> wgrant, that was just kiko. He didn't mean that.
<wgrant> mpt: I thought I saw SteveA say something of the sort, but perhaps.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i do too, but i prefer multiple processes for if something screws up.  backups, if you will.
<Hobbsee> as in, in the likely event that launchpad dies, AND IS doesn't respond, say, within an hour, then this procedure occurs.
<Hobbsee> mpt: or whatever your preferred timeframe is
<Hobbsee> mpt: i wasnt' expecting you to replace IS with something community driven.
<Hobbsee> just if launchpad and IS fail, which it did over the weekend, and also did over christmas.
<mantiena> Hi all
<Hobbsee> heya
<emgent> heya people
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> good evening mrevell 
<mrevell> morning Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #221866 in launchpad "mirror sites with multiple hosts behind one name should be probed more completely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221866
<marnanel> Hey folks.  I am a little tired of seeing the default icon beside https://launchpad.net/metacity (I'm one of the upstream maintainers).  I don't have permissions to change the branding; how do I find out who does?
<wgrant> marnanel: Ask a question at the URL in the topic. You could even get the ownership of the project transferred to you, most likely.
<marnanel> wgrant: Okay, lovely.  Thank you!
<marnanel> wgrant: "the URL in the topic" being help.l.n? I see lots of pages of help there but nowhere to ask a question (and actually it says "Contact us at #launchpad on Freenode").  Sorry to be slow.
<wgrant> marnanel: answers.l.n
<wgrant> A few characters later.
 * marnanel laughs.  sorry
<Zelut> can anyone help me with moving my LP project to a new URL?
<wgrant> Zelut: Ask a question at the URL in the topic.
<wgrant> An admin should attend to your request soon.
<Zelut> wgrant: I did post a question on the answers section and then got an email this morning saying after 15 days it has expired.
<Zelut> so I thought I'd drop in here and poke someone about it
<wgrant> Zelut: Reopen it if you can - it has probably just been overlooked, and the reopening email may elicit a response.
<Zelut> wgrant: done. thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #221938 in malone "Email interface crashes when an attachment file name contains a slash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221938
<ubotu> New bug: #221988 in rosetta "Preserve XPI external entities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221988
<ubotu> New bug: #221982 in launchpad "Out of list project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221982
<seb128> hi
<seb128> did the upstream watches updates code stopped running or something?
<gmb> seb128: Why do you ask?
<seb128> because the desktop bugs have tasks which are in an unknow state for days now
<seb128> and I though the update used to run daily or something
<seb128> that's handy to know when there is a patch available to backport from upstream for example
<gmb> seb128: Can you give me an example bug? I'll look into it.
<gmb> Bug watches should get updated once a day.
<seb128> gmb: bug #210468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210468 in gvfs "try to access a .Trash-$USER directory on autofs mounts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210468 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
 * gmb looks
<seb128> gmb: or bug #216763
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216763 in gvfs "gvfsd-http crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_str_case_hash()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216763 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<seb128> or bug #216763
<seb128> ups, #217975 rather
<gmb> seb128: Well, the bug watches against bugzilla.gnome.org are being updated.
<gmb> So this is a bit weird.
<gmb> seb128: Let me look into it and I'll get back to you.
<seb128> gmb: right, I got 8 mails from Bug Watch Updater this week
<seb128> gmb: and we tens of watch every week usually
<seb128> +add
<gmb> seb128: Right. I think I know what the problem is, but I just want to check before I put my money where my mouth is. Bear with me.
<seb128> gmb: the activity seems "normal" until march 27 in my inbox
<seb128> and very slow since
<seb128> gmb: alright, no hurry, thanks ;-)
<gmb> seb128: Right. I've spoken to our sysadmins and I've done a bit of poking around.
<gmb> Basically, the problem is that we've implemented some load balancing to avoid hitting remote bugtrackers for too many bugs at one time.
<gmb> For exampl, we have 7000 gnome-bugs watches.
<seb128> you are telling me that we open too many GNOME bug upstream there ;-)
<gmb> Shh, don't tell anyone else ;)
<seb128> ah ah
<gmb> Seriously though, our problem was that we weren't updating all of them every day.
<seb128> 7000 seems to be a lot, do you count closed bugs?
<gmb> seb128: Yes, because they could be reopened.
<seb128> alright
<gmb> Anyway, we weren't checking often enough, or getting enough bugs in one go.
<gmb> So we missed some of them.
<seb128> I see
<gmb> seb128: We're going to fix that by having our import script run more frequently.
<gmb> So come Monday everything should be sorted out.
<seb128> ok, thanks
<gmb> seb128: No problem.
<LaserJock> mrevell: ping
<seb128> gmb: one idea for your balancing though, check closed bugs less often
<seb128> gmb: that's likely a high number of watchs where things are really not changing often
<gmb> True enough.
<gmb> We're actually going through quite a bit of refactoring work in that area, so that's one of the things that we might well look into. Thanks for the suggestion.
<seb128> you are welcome ;-)
<mrevell> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> mrevell: do I understand your blog post correctly to mean that bug contacts will now have access to private bugs?
<LaserJock> i.e. we have a rather large privilege escalation
<mrevell> LaserJock: I'm sorry, I made a stupid mistake there.
<mrevell> LaserJock: I'll post a correction immediately.
<LaserJock> mrevell: does "target bugs to milestones" mean they can make nominations or accept nominations?
<mrevell> LaserJock: That's setting something a series goal, which is still down to the driver to accept.
<mrevell> LaserJock: They can target a bug to a milestone, though.
<LaserJock> mrevell: "regular" users can't set the privacy of a bug or mark bug reports as security issues?
<mrevell> LaserJock: They can but I included it in the role as it's often something taken on by bug contacts. Perhaps that's confusing. I'll remove it.
<LaserJock> mrevell: but can't any users nominate a bug to a milestone?
<LaserJock> I'm just trying to figure out what exactly is being changed and what additional privileges bug supervisors are getting :-)
<mrevell> LaserJock: No, not as far as I'm aware.
<LaserJock> you sure, we have our contributors do it all the time
<mrevell> LaserJock: Damn, my blog post has failed, in that case. There are no additional priviliedges.
<mrevell> er, privileges
<mrevell> it's just a name change.
<LaserJock> I don't think they're all in the ubuntu-bugcontrol team
<LaserJock> well, the statuses thing could be a new privilege right?
<LaserJock> what about Importance?
<mrevell> LaserJock: No, the statuses have been in place for a long time.
<LaserJock> ok, so then what's the difference between a Bug Subscriber and a Bug Supervisor again? :-)
<mrevell> Hmm, LaserJock I think I should ask BjornT to intervene here :)
<BjornT> mrevell, LaserJock: 'bug contact' has been renamed to 'bug supervisor'. that's pretty much all to it :) we renamed it, since a 'bug contact' doesn't have to be subscribed to all the bug mail anymore.
<LaserJock> BjornT: how does that work?
<LaserJock> a Bug Supervisor can just unsubscribe from bugs like a normal user would?
<LaserJock> doesn't seem to work for me on edge
<BjornT> LaserJock: no, not quite. some someone gets set as 'bug supervisor' for a project, he will automatically be (implicitly) subscried to the project's bugs. however, the bug supervisor choose to remove the subscription, and then he won't be subscribed to the implicitly subscribed bugs anymore.
<LaserJock> ok, so:
<LaserJock> 1) this is only for Projects, right?
<LaserJock> 2) current bug contacts are not automatically turned into bug supervisors?
<BjornT> LaserJock: this is for Products and Distributions. they current bug contacts are automatically turned into bug supervisors, with a subscription. it's just a name change.
<LaserJock> but not for packages, right?
<LaserJock> which is very key, since there are waaaaay more package bug contacts than Product or Distribution bug contacts
<BjornT> LaserJock: right, not for packages. 'bug contact' for packages were renamed to 'subscriber'. that's what they were, they never had any special privileges.
<LaserJock> so that's an important distinction, IMO
<mrevell> bjornT So, I should make that clear in the blog post.
<mrevell> Okay, thanks LaserJock
<LaserJock> you don't necessarily want to write to the 1% of people will be affected ;-)
<LaserJock> and get the rest of us all excited ;-)
<mrevell> LaserJock: Sorry, the blog post starts off talking about project bug contact but it's obviously not clear enough. Thanks for letting me know.
<mrevell> I've got to shoot. Back later.
<nxvl> hi!
<nxvl> is there any problem with openID login and ubuntu store?
<nxvl> i can't log in
<emgent> heya
<ubotu> New bug: #222097 in launchpad-documentation "help.launchpad.net theme confusingly similar to Launchpad theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222097
<mtaylor> statik: around
<mtaylor> ?
<Rinchen> mtaylor, it's after his normal hours
<Rinchen> mtaylor, if he has normal hours :-)
<Rinchen> nxvl, really?
<Rinchen> nxvl, I would love to hear about it
<Rinchen> nxvl, we've been seeing intermittent issues.  I think it's the store's code but I've had some difficulty in pinning it down.
<Rinchen> nxvl, can you email me a step by step of what happens?  joey@canonical.com
<korpios> Launchpad's "register" form states "Register an *upstream* open source project" ... what if I just want to register a new project that isn't already hosted anywhere else?  Am I at the wrong form?
<rockstar_> korpios, you're at the right form.
<korpios> okay ... the upstream reference is a bit confusing :)
<rockstar_> Just fill out the information, and then you can hash out the details once the project is created
<rockstar_> You're right though, the upstream is a bit confusing
<Rinchen> yeah, it of course means upstream from Ubuntu/LP
 * Rinchen wonders if we have a bug on that.
<Rinchen> korpios, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation/+bug/222172
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222172 in launchpad-documentation "The word "upstream" is confusing on the project registration page" [Undecided,New] 
<korpios> Rinchen: thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #222172 in launchpad-documentation "The word "upstream" is confusing on the project registration page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222172
<korpios> Hmm, in search results, it's a bit odd that the description, not the summary, is shown for projects.  Is that intentional?  (I'll file a bug report, I suppose.)  ^_^
<apachelogger_> anyone working on rosetta around?
<ubotu> New bug: #222200 in launchpad "Show number of attachments for held messages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222200
<Rinchen> apachelogger_, perhaps not at this hour.  Off chance I might be able to help
#launchpad 2008-04-26
<apachelogger_> Rinchen: well, we just discovered a bug
<Rinchen> apachelogger_, great! did you file it yet?
<apachelogger_> Rinchen: just finished invastigating, I am writing the report right now
<Rinchen> apachelogger_, ok, thanks.
<apachelogger_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/222221
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222221 in rosetta "KDE: plural form + non-plural form = mixed (broken) export" [Undecided,New] 
<Rinchen> interesting apachelogger_ 
<Rinchen> thanks for filing that 
<apachelogger_> no problem, it's a pretty awkward issue as it is somewhat visible within amarok as the screenshot shows
<ubotu> New bug: #222221 in rosetta "KDE: plural form + non-plural form = mixed (broken) export" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222221
<nxvl> Rinchen: i deleted my cookies and works fine
<nxvl> Rinchen: i think it has been the last changes done on LP with OpenID
<ubotu> New bug: #214732 in language-pack-gnome-pt "applet.py crashed with TypeError in get_description()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214732
<korpios> I just set up a launchpad branch for the first time, and now I'm trying to run "bzr branch lp:python-wayback" ... and getting: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://korpios@bazaar.launchpad.net/~korpios/python-wayback/trunk/".
<korpios> do I need to create a local branch first and push at least a single revision over, or somesuch?
<korpios> Oh, yep, that looks like the case.
<beuno> korpios, https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto   might help
<korpios> Ahh, okay.  For some reason I thought that registering a branch through the launchpad web interface would init the branch
<beuno> korpios, yes, It's a bit confusing
<lamby> I am a maintainer of packages in Debian. Is there a way of subscribing to all bug activity relating to packages of mine that have been synced to Ubuntu?
<thumper> korpios: that is a bit of a confusing state of the UI
<thumper> korpios: you can guarantee that we'll be looking into it
<korpios> thumper: cool :-)  easy enough once figured out, but I'm sure I'm hardly the first (or last) person to scratch their head over that
<ubotu> New bug: #222347 in rosetta "Package list view overlaps text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222347
<wgrant> lamby: Try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yourpackage/+subscribe
<ubotu> New bug: #222410 in launchpad "[edge] Timeout on +packages page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222410
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want to host a bzr branch on launchpad to contain bug fixes to ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or better
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bug fixes for a specific package :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> should I open a new project
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or a new team?
<ascii-> hi good people:)
<ascii-> could anyone tell me how to get started at launchpad..? I would like to get involved in some stuff, but don't know how or where to start..
<wgrant> ascii-: Do you have a project in mind?
<wgrant> How you contribute will depend on the project.
<ubotu> New bug: #222451 in launchpad "missing gnome-accessibility-themes and gnome-accessibility-themes-extras packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222451
<ubotu> New bug: #222461 in malone "I am getting notifications for bugs I have no longer subscribed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222461
<Le-Chuck_ITA> please somebody knows why I get  "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-quickfix/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for my new ppa? Of course there is no packages.gz
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there are no packages!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this I get when I upload the first package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in the build log
<Le-Chuck_ITA> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13929536/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.rhythmbox_0.11.5-0-0ubuntu6~quickfix1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<cprov> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Medium,Fix committed]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok I restart
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks a lot
<cprov> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the web interface is really pretty with the "build in progress" animated icon
<Le-Chuck_ITA> s/.../currently building/
<cprov> Le-Chuck_ITA: some people think it's very ugly, but I like it too.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how can I version a package in my ppa so that it WON'T be superceded by next ubuntu version?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so that I "own" the installed version of the package for whoever has my ppa in sources.list?
<cprov> Le-Chuck_ITA: use +$suffix
<Le-Chuck_ITA> instead of ~$suffix you mean
<Le-Chuck_ITA> where $ is just cosmetic and does not reflect any environment variable? :)
<cprov> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes, cosmetic ... add something after the + and go for it.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you very much and bye
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cprov
<emgent> heya
<globall667> test
<globall667> got this message from bugs.lauchpad.net permanently:
<globall667> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. 
<ffm_> Is there any way to reply to a spesific bug comment?
#launchpad 2008-04-27
<ubotu> New bug: #222849 in launchpad "Same comments to bugs are not displayed, but an email is sent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222849
<ubotu> New bug: #222853 in launchpad "Bug actions taken by user should not be emailed to user " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222853
<ubotu> New bug: #222958 in malone "provide a canonical link to the current bug report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222958
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there. Is there a way to keep a patch to an ubuntu source on launchpad, and have it automatically applied to each new source upload for the original package, publishing the results in a PPA?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this would ease a lot the maintaining of ehm... forks to ubuntu packages :)
<asabil> hi all
 * Hobbsee waves
<asabil> can someone fix this: https://code.launchpad.net/vala/trunk ?
<asabil> the svn mirorring is wrong
 * Hobbsee cannot
<wgrant> asabil: Please ask a question at the URL in the topic.
<asabil> wgrant: done
<asabil> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/31008
<wgrant> asabil: Hopefully somebody will attend to it on Monday.
<ubotu> New bug: #223008 in launchpad "HTTP-header "Cache-Control: public" for images and stylesheets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223008
<Nafallo> wgrant: what's up with the nick change?
<wgrant> Nafallo: Why not? It got left back in Hardy.
<Nafallo> wgrant: oh well. I need to bend my mind then :-)
<emgent> heya
<nibsa1242b> Hello launchpad, I've just encountered Bug #97206 which is closed. I've posted a comment, however, I don't know how to reopen the bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97206 in ubuntu "error on booting up mounting an external usb-drive" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/97206 - Assigned to Brian Murray (brian-murray)
<rexium> Hello everyone, I am having a problem with uploads to my ppa timeing out with large orig.tar.gz files.
<ffm> Is malone FLOSS?
<ffm> By that, can I fix bugs in it myself?
<gmb> ffm: At the moment, Launchpad isn't open source, though the plan is to open source it eventually. 
<gmb> Well,
<gmb> Mostly it isn't. For example, Storm, the Python ORM, is open source, and Launchpad uses Storm.
<gmb> (Storm was developed for Landscape, another of Canonical's products)
<ffm> gmb, Isn't it illegal for canonical to use GPL'd code in a non-GPL'd project?
<ffm> Oh, wait....
<ffm> They own the rights to storm, and arn't distributing launchpad....
<gmb> Right.
<D-Arb> Hi, I was wondering what the timeframe on the work on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/ssov2-open-op/ (open availability of auth against launchpad) would be?
#launchpad 2009-04-20
<meoblast001> hi
<mwhudson> meoblast001: hello
<meoblast001> i filed this bug a few days ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/363217
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363217 in launchpad "Banned From My Mailing List" [Undecided,New]
<meoblast001> can i just be unbanned from my mailing list
<meoblast001> i don't think i can remain banned until the bug is fixed
<meoblast001> i'd just have to ditch launchpad mailing lists and find someone new if that happens
<mwhudson> not by me
<mwhudson> meoblast001: can you ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<meoblast001> mwhudson: wouldn't that be comparable to filing 2 bugs though?
<mwhudson> meoblast001: not really
<mwhudson> we use answers more for actions and bugs for defects
<spm> meoblast001: the last mesage on that list was sent by you on the 15th of April. Have you tried sending any more since? even a test one? far as I can see, you're still active and working.
<meoblast001> spm: i could try
<meoblast001> spm: oh.. nice.. it worked
<meoblast001> spm: is there a limit on how many emails i can send?
<spm> meoblast001: what do you mean? to a list? as fast as you can type I'd suggest.
<meoblast001> spm: oh.. it told me i was banned because i sent too many emails
<meoblast001> that was the reason when it banned me
<spm> actually no it doesn't say that. it suggests you would be disabled for excessive bouces. different problem.
<meoblast001> ahh.. ic
<meoblast001> what are bounces?
<mwhudson> basically mailman thought it sent you mail that got rejected by your mail server
<meoblast001> mwhudson: ic
<meoblast001> i'm so happy i filed that feature request on Ubuntu's Idea Pool (back when it was called that) to add screenlets.... so much easier to install now
 * meoblast001 thinks there should be a #launchpad-offtopic
<RAOF> Hm.  Is it possible to build a kernel flavour in the PPA build system?  It seems to die with make error 2, which IIRC is "you've run out of disc space".
<RAOF> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25777812/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.linux_2.6.28-11.43~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cprov> RAOF: let me check.
<cprov> RAOF: I don't remember if error 2 is disk space, but 'Build needed 00:34:08, 3071656k disk space ' indicates it might be.
<RAOF> 3GB?  Neat.
<RAOF> Does this mean I can't build that in the PPA system?
<cprov> RAOF: other people have been building kernels in PPA, let me check for something different.
<RAOF> Thanks.
<cprov> RAOF: what about https://edge.launchpad.net/~next-kernel/+archive/ppa/+build/847711 ?
<cprov> RAOF: it uses 11GB
<RAOF> Wow.  So, why doesn't mine build then :)
<cprov> RAOF: the builder itself, I guess
<wgrant> Error 2 is ENOENT, IIRC.
<wgrant> Oh. *make* error. I fail.
<cprov> RAOF: I've retried your build, this time it went to a 'older' virtual build, let's see how it goes.
<RAOF> cprov: Thanks.
<cprov> RAOF: what's was the name of the builder where it was previously built ? (lost the browser tab by mistake)
<cprov> RAOF: it is in the build-failure-notification.
<RAOF> cprov: platinum.  Sorry for the delay.
<cprov> RAOF: np, thanks.
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: noodles775 | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<Hobbsee> gmb: thanks :)
<gmb> Hobbsee: Welcome. Now we need to find some time to include it a cycle...
<Hobbsee> gmb: how long would it realistically take?
<gmb> Hobbsee: < 1 day, including tests, based on the last time I added a header to emails.
<gmb> Hobbsee: Trouble is that we're all working on really complex stuff at the minute.
<gmb> So we're pretty pressed for time.
<Hobbsee> gmb: heh.  Like always :)
<gmb> Hobbsee: Yeah. UI is hard :/
<mwhudson> yeah, i yearn for the days when i got to work on really easy stuff!
<Hobbsee> although is looking much nicer :)
<cprov> RAOF: almost forgot of our test build, https://edge.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive/ppa/+build/954694, it failed again. Apparently in the same place.
<cprov> RAOF: so, it's probably something in the source itself. Can you please seek assistance with the kernel-team ?
<Whoopie> cprov: Hi, is this bug fixed on the live launchpad system? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/357034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357034 in soyuz "Binary packages rejected based on debian/control Section" [High,Fix committed]
<RAOF> cprov: Urgh.  Sorry.  I thought it had built locally.
<cprov> Whoopie: no, it will be fixed in the next rollout (2.2.4)
<Whoopie> cprov: ok, thanks
<Whoopie> just wanted to be sure as I try to build a custom kernel ;)
<cprov> Whoopie: is it affecting your workflow badly ?
<Whoopie> cprov: no, I know the workaround.
<cprov> Whoopie: okay.
<cprov> RAOF: maybe it does, someone from the kernel-team would know for sure what's going on with our virtual buildds.
<wgrant> cprov: Why have I(D)SPR not been exposed through the API? And how are builds internally associated with source packages - by archive and SPR? I'd ideally like to be able to get more complete data.
<cprov> wgrant: right, I'm about to confirm your branch.
<wgrant> cprov: s/branch/bug/?
<cprov> wgrant: ISPPH.getBuilds & getPublishedBinaries will be exposed
<cprov> wgrant: yes, *bug* ;)
<wgrant> cprov: Ah, ISPPH.getBuilds is already there. I missed that.
<cprov> wgrant: cool, but SPPH.getPublishedBinaries -> IBPPHs isn't
<wgrant> Right.
<cprov> wgrant: also, the root problem is not been about to access SPR/BPR attributes (build-deps, deps, etc)
<wgrant> cprov: Doesn't a Build only know about its BPRs, not any BPPHs?
<wgrant> Given that a build is somewhat publishing-agnostic.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, builds are publishing-agnostic
<cprov> but SPPH should expose SPR attributes, same for BPPH (BPR)
<wgrant> Why not expose the real [BS]PR?
<cprov> maybe ... but they would need a new traversal, because they are also pub-agnostic ;)
<wgrant> Although I suppose my main use for them will be fulfilled by methods that deal in publishings instead. They're just not all there yet.
<wgrant> Mmmm, true.
<wgrant> Forgot that.
<cprov> wgrant: anyway, baby-steps, let's expose SPPH.getPublishedBinaries first, it's simple
<wgrant> cprov: That sounds good.
<cprov> wgrant: confirmed, will be in edge tonight
<wgrant> cprov: Is (archive, name, version) for an [SB]PR really a unique key? I thought I saw a bug somewhere about duplicate binary versions causing problems, which would indicate it was ambiguous.
<cprov> wgrant: (archive, name, version, Published) is unique
<wgrant> (that key is the only one we have to distinguish the actual package referred to by a publishing)
<wgrant> cprov: Right, but we don't have that last bit.
<wgrant> I guess it's a tiny corner case that I can live with.
<cprov> wgrant: that 4-elem key defines the publishing record, then SPPH.spr
<wgrant> cprov: SPPH.spr doesn't exist to normal people.
<cprov> wgrant: exactly :)
<cprov> wgrant: that's why we can either export SPR as /+source/$ID or incorporate its attributes in SPPH
<cprov> wgrant: I will investigate what's the best approach when I come back from lunch.
<wgrant> cprov: Thanks!
 * cprov goes
<cr3> bug #175782 appears in my own personal bugs but I get a "lost something" page when trying to reach it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175782 in checkbox-desktop "include field in configuration file should support more than one file" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175782
<james_w> just https://launchpad.net/checkbox-desktop exhibits the problem as well (OOPS-1206ED125 for the same on edge)
<noodles775> james_w: strange... wfm?
<mthaddon> james_w: the project has been made inactive
<james_w> that'll probably be why then :-)
<noodles775> yup!
<noodles775> cr3: all good then?
<wgrant> IIRC there is a bug filed that bugs filed only in an inactive project should be hidden.
<cr3> noodles775: I wouldn't qualify "lost something" as "all good", no
<cr3> james_w: the project was deleted but it seems the bugs were left dangling
<noodles775> Sorry cr3: I meant to communicate: "did you see the reason discussed here causing your problem" but did so poorly.
<cr3> mthaddon: could all the related bugs be deleted or reassigned then? leaving them dangling is not optimal :)
<cr3> this sounds like the equivalent to leaving the database in an inconsistent state, isn't there somekind of foreign key constraint which should kick in here?
<wgrant> cr3: The project isn't deleted.
<wgrant> Projects are only ever deactivated, which is sometimes called deletion.
<wgrant> So it's not *really* gone.
<cr3> wgrant: aha! inactive, so inaccessible, so constraint wouldn't kick in
<mthaddon> yeah, what he said
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> So, the bug should not be shown in listings, nor should the redirect at /bugs/123456 work. Those are bugs.
<cr3> ok, so I need to report a bug against launchpad then :)
<wgrant> I know there's one already for the latter, but I'm not sure about the former.
<cr3> wgrant: I was going to report a but against the former but I will mention the latter side effect
<cr3> err, s/but/bug/
<kwah> hi all
<noodles775> Hi kwah
<kwah> is reactivation feature for maillists broken in launchpad?
<noodles775> barry ^^^
<kwah> this morning I finally wanted to activate again mailing list for ~ubuntu-ru-users group
<kwah> and since then I see message: This team's mailing list will be available within a few minutes.
<kwah> since then == approx 05:30 UTC tosay
<kwah> *today
<kwah> any comments on this?
<barry> kwah: it should be working but there may be a problem with your list.  please file a question and we'll look into it
<kwah> barry, will do. May you give an indication how long it might take?
<noodles775> kwah: if you add a question, it'll generally be assigned and answered within a 24hr period.
<kwah> ok
<kwah> noodles775, barry https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/68038
<noodles775> Thanks kwah, I'll assign it...
<kwah> thanks
<ripps> Strange, a package has building in the gmpc-trunk for 7 hours. It takes about 10 minutes to build normally. https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/ppa
<cprov> ripps: the builder that was building it was disabled, I will fix it for you in a minute.
<ripps> cprov: Thanks
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<cprov> ripps: it will be dispatched in a bit, the problem will be fixed by bug #343683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343683 in soyuz "PPA buildds can be reclaimed mid-build, master needs to recover more gracefully when they do" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343683
<barry> kwah: it should take at most 5-10 minutes to reactivate your list, so the fact that it hasn't yet is a problem
<kwah> barry, yep, I kinda noticed ;)
<barry> kwah: i'm try  to get a losa's attention and have them help me look into it
<kwah> barry, thanks
<adrian15b> Hi. I have recently created a new repository (ppa) in launchpad. http://ppa.launchpad.net/adrian15/fai/ . Now an user asks me how it can be build amd64 versions of the packages from my repository. So after checking my repository I see that all the packages architecture is "all". I thought that "all" was only for images (i.e. themes) packages. Did I do something wrong? Is it ok? How do I answer the amd64 question? Thank you.
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: all is for platform independent, images qualify, or say pure python packages.
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: that's part of your packaging though
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: I already know that. So I made a mistake when I build my packages?
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: specifically with debian/control, yes
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: I'm assuming it isn't actually an Architecture: all package?
<adrian15b> adrian15b: No, it is not.
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: :)
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: well then, change it to 'any' instead :) Or a relevant list of architectures if that may be the case.
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: I am going to check the control contents from the repository and copy it into a pastebin.com like site.
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: k
 * LarstiQ goes search for mail from his bank he displaced
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: Well the package is all.
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: Because it is main script made. I had not realised it till now.
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: So I tell the guy that it is platform indepedent and that's it.
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: well yes, in that case nothing wrong with it
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: Althoug I do no know if live-initramfs and initramfs-tools are platform independent.
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: you could check what Debian/Ubuntu do?
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: Yes, they are.
<karim> hi, I have an upload problem on launchpad ppa,  it fails at the end v4l-dvb-dkms_1.20090413-ppa3.tar.gz: 4226k/4227k
<adrian15b> LarstiQ: Ok. It was easier than I thought. Thank you for your help.
<LarstiQ> adrian15b: np, I didn't do much :)
<karim> I mean it's stuck just before the last bites are sent
<karim> this happens to last packages I tried to sent
<karim> with no error message, they are of course not on the ppa at all
<LarstiQ> karim: does this happen with other hosts too?
<karim> LarstiQ: what other host ?
<LarstiQ> (ie, isolate where the problems lie)
<LarstiQ> karim: random other ftp server?
<karim> ???
<karim> what other ftp server
<LarstiQ> karim: you're uploading with dput, right?
<karim> fqdn			= ppa.launchpad.net
<karim> method			= ftp
<karim> I only ave this
<LarstiQ> karim: no incoming defined?
<karim> where else can I upload ?
<karim> incoming		= ~mirak-mirak/ubuntu
<karim> login			= anonymous
<karim> plus [mirak] for the section
<LarstiQ> karim: mentors.debian.net for dput
<LarstiQ> karim: but the main point is trying to find out where the problem lies
<karim> I can't upload there I guess
<karim> it was a hassel already to upload on launchpad ^^
<LarstiQ> karim: you could also employ strace and tcpdump for more diagnostics
<LarstiQ> karim: have you waited a while to see if it would complete?
<cprov> karim: I've seen it happen with other big files like that
<cprov> karim: let me check what the log files says in the server.
<karim> cprov: thanks
<karim> I also tried to upload nvidia drivers 2 times
<karim> it failed at the end also
<karim> LarstiQ: yes
<cprov> karim: try now, please
<karim> the upload ?
<karim> ok
<cprov> karim: yup
<cprov> karim: is your uplink *fast* enough ?
<karim> 1Mbit
<karim> cprov: it's sending
<karim> I had a checksum issue, I needed to rebuild the sources
<cprov> karim: it already failed on the server side, apparently.
<karim> what version ?
<karim> cprov: it's still uploading on my side
<karim> 2717k/4227k
<cprov> karim: you upload is long dead, you can try it again,
<karim> it started
<karim> cprov: is it working ?
<karim> cprov: maybe I should use passive or active ftp ?
<cprov> karim: there are few simultaneous sessions in progress
<karim> stuck again
<cprov> karim: it should be stuck on your side ?  server side it's fine and will be processed in 2 min
<karim> the server got the full archive ?
<cprov> karim: yes
<cprov> karim: no, I lied ;/
<LarstiQ> cprov: any idea what's going on?
<cprov> karim: the tarball is there, MD5 and size matches, the upload is missing the .changes (which makes it pretty much useless)
<cprov> LarstiQ: not exactly, but is likely to be something client-side.
<cprov> karim: I've download your source and re-uploaded with dput and it was fine.
<karim> that's weird
<karim> cprov: I don't see them on my ppa though
<karim> cprov: are you sure you got the whole archive ?
<cprov> karim: yes, I vaguely remember of cisco/linksys routers doing something bad for long ftp sessions
<karim> it's a buffalo
<karim> there is no other method to upload ?
<cprov> karim: https://edge.launchpad.net/~cprov/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=v4l&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
<karim> cprov: what is the md5sum on it ?
<karim> cprov: it doesn't show up on my ppa
<cprov> karim: I can't upload to your ppa, so I've uploaded to mine
<karim> cprov: yes, but if you got my file entirely, why isn't it proceced ?
<cprov> karim: because the .changes was never uploaded.
<karim> cprov: so the .changes might be the problem ?
<karim> I have a strange issue here
<cprov> karim: dsc and tar.gz were fine and the md5 matched, but apparently your dput never found out that the tarball had finished
<karim> I create a deb from source, and build it, however sometime it says the checksum isn't correct
<cprov> karim: no, you files a probably correct, the problem is something in the connection
<jcole> how can i cross compile a debian package on ubuntu to x86_64/amd64 from an x86/i386 machine?
<jcole> before i upload to ppa
<cprov> jcole: you don't need to build the binaries, upload the source and the PPA will build the binaries for you.
<jcole> cprov: understood, but i have some packages im not "allowed" to upload to ppa :/
<cprov> jcole: oh, I see
<cprov> jcole: `debuild -b -aamd64` (works for i386, I'm on amd64)
<jcole> cprov: did you dpkg -x the .deb file and do a "file" on a .so file? the bits still compile to local arch even though the package says the specified arch
<cprov> jcole: no, I didn't
<jcole> cprov: your .so files in that created .deb are probably 64 bit
<geser> jcole: build for amd64 on i386 won't work (at least not that easy) as the i386-kernel can't run amd64-binaries (like e.g. gcc)
<cprov> jcole: which would obviously go boing in a 32bit system
<jcole> geser: understood, but ive seen people cross compile on debian to strange arches like hppa on an i386 box
<geser> they probably use qemu
<jcole> geser: no, its something with a gcc cross compile toolchan
<karim> jcole: you better use qemu
<karim> jcole: cross compilation is really not easy, and if you want to do packages it will be hell certainly
<geser> jcole: but you also need an upstream source that builds correctly with a cross-compiler (good luck with that)
<karim> geser: yes ^^
<karim> can I upload a .deb on ppa ?
<cprov> karim: no, it's not allowed.
<karim> cprov: I use dput locally
<karim> I found a way to upload to a local repository
 * jcole finds http://www.emdebian.org/tools/crossdev.html
<karim> I do that to upload to my own repository
<jcole> that says how to cross compile to arm without qemu
<karim> jcole: I tried once to do a cross compiler for gentoo, to build for ppc on x86 it was very hard, even on gentoo
<karim> I managed to do distcc on a different arch though
<jcole> karim: there is some "debian" way of doing this
<jcole> maybe i should pop over to deb dev
<karim> my upload still fail on ppa :(
<karim> I don't know what to do
<karim> I will try without the router
<jcole> karim: its a basic ftp upload
<jcole> karim: first validate the ftp connection and an "ls"
<jcole> karim: could be something with ftp active/passive
<karim> I am in
<karim> jcole: I tryed active
<karim> passive_ftp             = 0
<karim> ls gives nothing
<jcole> karim: set the DMZ ip in your router to point to your upload machine
<cprov> karim: `ls` will return nothing until will upload something, each upload session is isolated from the rest of the system
<karim> cprov: I am tryng to put the files manually
<karim> seems stuck also
<karim> on the big one
<jcole> karim: did you try DMZ setting?
<karim> jcole: don't know how to do that
<karim> I use a buffalo with ddwrt
<geser> karim: do you have a shell account somewhere where you could try to copy the files there first and dput/ftp from there?
<karim> I found it
<karim> geser: no
<karim> a remote computer maybe, but it's probably powered off
<karim> jcole: dmz stuff worked
<karim> jcole: so I maybe need to find what port allowed that
<karim> I even uploaded .debs ... ^^
<jcole> karim: its a dynamic set of ports that connect "back" to you... dmz basically lets all prots in
<jcole> ports*
<karim> there is a setting caalled spi firewall, maybe this is dissrupting
<karim> or port trigering maybe
<karim> jcole: I found a page where it says it the fault of a too short tcp timeout
<syke> hi
<bittin__3> hi
<syke> I noticed a bug introduced in the diffs for pmccave-2.5
<syke> pmccabe, rather
<syke> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19404556/pmccabe_2.4%2Bnmu1_2.5.diff.gz
<syke> -echo "\nAnalyzing $newdir ...\c" >&2
<syke> +prnitf "\nAnalyzing %s ..." "$newdir" >&2
<syke> the second line should be "printf"
<syke> are there any contributos who can check in a fix?
<ripps> What the hell is up with the Launchpad builder? It telling me it's going to take 16  hours until it starts building?
<spm> ripps: 235 builds waiting in the queue? I'd assume that it'll take a while to get through all that first.
#launchpad 2009-04-21
<jcole> ripps: its probably building open office
 * jcole ducks
<ripps> jcole: actually, it looks like a bunch of xulrunner and gcc
<thewrath> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/364387\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364387 in launchpad "image abotu summary of all bugs not displaying in IE" [Undecided,New]
<jamesh> thewrath: that feature uses the <canvas> element which is not supported by Internet Explorer, and IE compatible equivalent is available.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> was not aware of that
<jamesh> it is being drawn on the client side
<thewrath> ah
<thewrath> any way taht could be changed?
<wgrant> IE moving into this century.
<jamesh> thewrath: given that the graph isn't required for use of Launchpad, and the proportion of visitors using IE is not too high, I don't know when we'll get round to addressing it.
<jamesh> That said, the source code will be released in a few months, so if someone else is interested in fixing it they can submit a patch.
<cody-somerville> and given how useless the graph generally is...
<cody-somerville> : P
<wgrant> It should be useless.
<wgrant> It should be black with a tiny sliver of other colours.
<cody-somerville> I prefer my bugs fixed, not triaged :P
<wgrant> Closed bugs don't show up.
<jamesh> fix committed bugs do.
<wgrant> True.
<renpytom> Hello.
<renpytom> Does anyone know if there's a way to close all bugs associated with a milestone. (Flag them as fix released?)
<rockstar> renpytom, I use a script to do it.
<renpytom> is the script available anywhere?
<rockstar> renpytom, I'll paste it for you.  I'm currently working on making it part of a release script.
<rockstar> renpytom, http://rafb.net/p/mFhupU90.html
<renpytom> Thanks.
<rockstar> renpytom, just change PROJECT and MILESTONE to be the project and milestone you want to close.
<renpytom> rockstar, thanks.
<renpytom> it worked well, and saved me a lot of boring work.
<rockstar> renpytom, yeah, that's why I wrote it.  I closed ~300 bugs with it about two weeks ago.
<renpytom> well, thanks again.
<savvas> wow, estimated time 12 hours :P https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/experimental/+build/955579 https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/experimental/+build/955580
<wgrant> I guess somebody took back three quarters of the builders for release.
<wgrant> It looks like i386 could do with one of the lpia builders reassigned.
<wgrant> And maybe even bring one of the others back.
<wgrant> But that should do it.
<savvas> oh yeah! I forgot about that heh. I think I'll cancel it though, the lpia build failed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25802962/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.packagekit-gnome_0.3.13-0ubuntu2~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> You can't cancel it.
<savvas> so if I delete the sources, the queue will still go?
<wgrant> Good question.
<wgrant> It might end up as 'Build for superseded Source', but I'm not sure if that's only for Superseded rather than Deleted.
<savvas> I tried that before, I didn't get any errors from launchpad in that case about a missing source :)
<wgrant> It's possible it would fail to upload.
<wgrant> But I don't remember.
<savvas> ok thanks!
<savvas> I'll let it flow, it's not super-time sensitive, I'm testing a fix for bug 349572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349572 in packagekit-gnome "packagekit-gnome .desktop files use not-existing icons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349572
<joey> wgrant, Happy Birthday :-)
<wgrant> joey: Thanks!
<wgrant> Am I to blame Facebook for this?
<savvas> happy birthday!!
<spm> mneptok: interesting post ref sun/mysql! we do live in "Interesting Times!" :-)
<joey> wgrant, :-)
<spm> wgrant: happy birthday!!
<wgrant> spm, savvas: Thanks.
<wgrant> I suppose I'm going to be un-Australian by not getting my license today.
<spm> wgrant: depends. L or P? if L? yes and you will be cast out of Australia into Tasmania. If P, shrug. care factor. :-D
<wgrant> spm: Well, I should probably have got my Ls at some point in the last two years... but I am yet to.
 * wgrant heads for Bass Strait.
<jamesh> if you do get cast into Tasmania, you'll get access to the NBN early
<wgrant> jamesh: Good point, good point.
<wgrant> Which means we can exceed obscenely small download quotas in even fewer minutes.
<jamesh> or realise that 100Mbps to the home doesn't increase the capacity of the underwater cables
<jamesh> or magically reduce the latency
<wgrant> The capacity is being fixed.
<wgrant> Latency... blah.
<jamesh> I've used 512kbps connections in the US that felt faster than 1.5Mbps links over here
<lifeless> writing high latency network code is hard
<lifeless> and web browsers only soso insulate you - as you know jamesh :)
<mwhudson> lifeless: "writing high latency network code is hard" could be misinterpreted :)
<spm> jamesh: all we need are warp gates for the fibre pairs. exceed the speed of light, latency problem goes away. easy! I have faith in our federal government to produce these and other miracles on demand.
<lifeless> mwhudson: anything can be
<mwhudson> spm: is the speed of light thing really relevant?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Yes, it gets relevant at that sort of distance.
<mwhudson> light can get quite a lot further than london and back in .3s
<jamesh> spm: I think tunnels through the centre of the earth might be the answer.  The shortest distance between two points is a straight line, after all
<wgrant> Sure, it doesn't account for *all* of it.
<mwhudson> oh, hm, not all that much more
<jamesh> none of this great circle nonsense
<mwhudson> jamesh: :)
<spm> mwhudson: highly relevant! http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html
<lifeless> mwhudson: the earth is big
<mwhudson> spm: wow
<wgrant> spm: Nice, nice.
<spm> mwhudson: and you thought sysadmin was only restarting busted web services... :-P
<mwhudson> spm: nah
<mwhudson> spm: i'm sure installing packages comes into it somewhere too
 * spm waits to finish lol'ing before trying to respond to that....
<jamesh> spm: why didn't the sysadmin use a packaged version of the MTA?
<jamesh> that way the OS upgrade shouldn't have nuked it
<Peng_> You know those buggy stacked branches? Could that happen when LP automatically stacks a mirrored branch?
<spm> jamesh: solaris/sunos patchsets always clobber sendmail-isms. .. or were till at least Sol8. used to clobber my postfix setup on firewalls. very ARGHish.
<wgrant> That's Solaris for you.
<jamesh> spm: sounds like a good reason not to use Solaris
<spm> jamesh: and sendmail 5 vs sendmail8 or postfix? yuk. just *yuk.
<spm> if memory serves. sendmail was part of the core OS. rightly or not (ie not). one of those horrible backward compatibile nonsense rules. Made sense, but was also a real trap.
<savvas> are the launchpad PPA build logs deleted after some time?
<wgrant> savvas: Only retried builds, IIRC.
<savvas> bug 249104 - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16047515/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-sparc.packagekit-gnome_0.2.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz says 404 error :\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249104 in packagekit-gnome "FTBFS on sparc due to false positive warning and -Werror" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249104
<wgrant> savvas: Chances are the build was retried.
<wgrant> And that obliterates the old log.
<wgrant> (well, not directly, but it removes the reference to it, so the file gets GCed eventually)
<savvas> ok thanks :)
<wgrant> spm: It really looks like you need an extra i386 virt builder.
<HammerHead66> how is everyone today?
<toobaz3> Hello. https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/pyclutter/+bug/267478 should track a remote bug, but it didn't notice the remote bug was fixed, and if I go in changing details, I see  "Launchpad couldn't import bug #494242 from Debian Bug tracker." However, the Debian bug page is absolutely OK... should I file a bug about launchpad?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267478 in pyclutter "Please remove pyclutter from Intrepid archive" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 494242 could not be found
<MTecknology> hurray, 2am and I finally got my assignment done. :)
<mneptok> spm: :)
<MTecknology> 20+hr worth of work :)
<MTecknology> and this is the wrong channel
<noodles775> Congrats anyway MTecknology :)
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> wish I could sleep w/ all this noise - I hate dorms
 * mpt reads https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/363584/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363584 in ubuntu "Belgian Electronic ID card is broken beidgui2.6.0-4" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> The frustrating mystery of bug 88818 continues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88818 in malone "Many people report non-Launchpad bugs on Launchpad products" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88818
<noodles775> lol... wonder if there's an easy way to check... "Are you really sure this is a launchpad bug??" without being annoying...
 * noodles775 reads the bug
<maxb> It could check whether you're a member of the ~yes-i-understand-what-launchpad-actually-is team :-)
<maxb> and refuse to let you file otherwise
<rowinggolfer> whoever is responsible for the howtos on becoming an ubutero.. very clear. thanks
<cumulus007> Hi, are there plas to speed up launchpad? It's freaking slow to me
<beuno> cumulus007, yes
<cumulus007> *plans. For example, it takes about 15 seconds to load a page with translations
<beuno> we're actively working to making it much faster
<beuno> cumulus007, which URL specifically?
<cumulus007> okay, great :) Can you tell me when this will be applied?
<beuno> cumulus007, it's an on going task
<beuno> we do performance weeks once a month
<cumulus007> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+lang/nl/+index?start=0&batch=75
<cumulus007> okay
<beuno> danilo_, ^
<cumulus007> I hev been here before, with the same issue
<cumulus007> *have.
<danilo_> cumulus007: if we promised to support batch sizes of 75, we would have made it the default :) unfortunately, if you can use a hacked batch size, you need to use the default of 10
<danilo_> s/can use/can't use/
<danilo_> cumulus007: why do you need to see so many messages?
<cumulus007> danilo_: since it's really hard to find a translation package in launchpad. The most important packages are listed first, so with a high batch number I can see all important packages at once
<danilo_> cumulus007: ah, sorry, misread the link
<kiko> danilo: DRL
<danilo_> cumulus007: that one is being worked on, it should be fixed soon
<danilo_> kiko: right
<cumulus007> danilo_: okay, that would be great, and would spare a lot of time to me :)
<danilo_> cumulus007: I am sorry you are seeing this, we are going to fix it asap
<cumulus007> danilo_: np :)
<MagicFab> Hi all
<MagicFab> I can't seem to file bugs from here:
<MagicFab> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<MagicFab> I always get Timeout error when I press continue, it's been the case for a few *days* now, no matter where I am
<kiko> MagicFab, OOPSID?
<MagicFab> Last one was  (Error ID: OOPS-1207EB187)
<ripps> For some reason, I'm having trouble building a gmpc package for lpia. I finishes building, but I get an uploading error. I've never gotten this before. https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/ppa/+build/955999
 * MagicFab suspects the description field is where th eproblem originates
<cprov> ripps: the binaries are already there, ignore the error.
<MagicFab> kiko, my original description for the bug was:
<MagicFab> Small USB mouse [09da:0006] is not recgnized, "can't set config #1, error -32" error, works with PS/2 adapter
<MagicFab> Making it shorter works
<noodles775> ripps, cprov: the upload log says:
<noodles775> 2009-04-21 14:31:23 ERROR   Exception while accepting:
<noodles775>  duplicate key value violates unique constraint "binarypackagerelease_binarypackagename_key"
<noodles775>  -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25826463/ngSDHt6QPwkjwZYXs45yw1Q8BS4.txt (duplicate key value violates unique constraint "binarypackagerelease_binarypackagename_key"
<noodles775> )
<ripps> noodles775: What exactly does that mean?
<cprov> ripps: your build got dispatched twice due to a problem in our system.
<noodles775> Ah, thanks cprov (I wanted to know too!)
<kiko> MagicFab, let me show this to BjornT
<MagicFab> kiko, sure thing, I've file the bug otherwise, but that subject was giving "timeout" - I guess the message should have also been "too long" or "invalid characters" etc
<MagicFab> tx
<kiko> MagicFab, it's weird, there's something wrong there
<kiko> MagicFab, always timing out on that
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: EdwinGrubbs | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<poolie> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jspashett/bzr/bug_84659_allow_writes/revision/3942 seems to be failing... (jml)
<jml> poolie: EdwinGrubbs's the help contact :)
<poolie> it's ok now
<jml> poolie: perhaps more helpfully, the code browsing service is known to be unreliable.
<jml> poolie: and we're working very hard to make it better
<jcole> hi guys
<jcole> how do i go about getting my password removed from an apport bug report stacktrace
<KIAaze> hi, I  just got the following rejection message from my PPA: The source netgen - 4.9.7-0ubuntu1 is already accepted in ubuntu/intrepid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<KIAaze> however the version in the repositories is 4.4
<bigjools> you're trying to upload to Ubuntu, not your PPA
<KIAaze> no, I put my PPA in the dput command
<bigjools> ah sorry I misread
<bigjools> end-of-day-tired-eyes
<cprov> KIAaze: what's your PPA url ?
<cprov> KIAaze: did that version ever existed in your PPA ?
<KIAaze> https://launchpad.net/~zohn-joidberg/+archive/engrid
<KIAaze> yes
<KIAaze> but I deleted it.
<bigjools> you can't upload the same version again, even if you delete it
<KIAaze> :(
<bigjools> it's to prevent problems with apt clients
<bigjools> if it sees the same version again with different checksums, it will fail
<Edgar1> I'm kind of new in this, can someone explain me what the PPA is all about?
<KIAaze> it's a personal repository
<KIAaze> you can build your own .debs on it and make them available for others
<KIAaze> Do I have to change the version number everywhere or only in debian/changelog?
<KIAaze> I'd like to keep the 4.9.7 since it's the version of the .tar.gz
<EdwinGrubbs> KIAaze: I believe you can just change the -0ubuntu1 part of the version and leave the 4.9.7 part the same.
<KIAaze> thx
<KIAaze> I used dch which automaticcally created an entry with 0ubuntu2
<KIAaze> testing with pbuilder now
<maxb> KIAaze: In general you should never upload things to PPAs with version numbers which look like they could be used in Ubuntu itself, because that gets confusing
<maxb> You could call it 4.9.7-0ubuntu1ppa1 for example
<KIAaze> well, what's the best way to make the ubuntu/debian maintainers upgrade their version? :)
<maxb> Produce an updated package yourself, and submit it for sponsored upload to ubuntu. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<KIAaze> ok, so I almost finished the first part. :)
<KIAaze> Isn't it better to submit updated packages to Debian first?
<maxb> ideally, yes
<KIAaze> hey, why did my PPA only build for i386? :(
<KIAaze> is Architecture: All different from Architecture: Any?
<cody-somerville> Yes
<cody-somerville> KIAaze, does your package *need* to be built on all the different architectures?
<KIAaze> I think so
<KIAaze> not sure
<KIAaze> it's C++
<cody-somerville> KIAaze, Yea, I'd say so. :)
<KIAaze> actually it didn't build any .debs
<KIAaze> it just says bvuilds: i386 but ther's no .deb to download
<KIAaze> oops, no, just a missing page refresh
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: All is for architecture independent packages, they will be built only once.
<KIAaze> ok, thx
<KIAaze> I put that in because before it didn't build for lpia and that was the solution I found somewhere on the net.
<KIAaze> the original package had a list of archs
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: that might be valid, not all packages can actually be built for all archs
<vadi2> hi. it seems its impossible to open https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/218515 - it redirects to https://bugs.launchpad.net/acton/+bug/218515 which is wrong
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 218515 in acton "GTK app segfault with TextView widget (dup-of: 205871)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 205871 in acton "[Hardy+PPA]:Intergrated mousepad but cannot launch it from console, shows "segment fault" error" [High,Fix released]
<vadi2> well, worked for the bot for some reason.
<EdwinGrubbs> vadi2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/218515 will always redirect you to the url which specifies the project name that the bug belongs to. Are you not able to view the bug after you are redirected?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 218515 in acton "GTK app segfault with TextView widget (dup-of: 205871)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 205871 in acton "[Hardy+PPA]:Intergrated mousepad but cannot launch it from console, shows "segment fault" error" [High,Fix released]
<vadi2> no
<KIAaze> now I can't see the package on my PPA in synaptic. :(
<vadi2> I get to https://bugs.launchpad.net/acton/+bug/218515
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: is it published yet?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 218515 in acton "GTK app segfault with TextView widget (dup-of: 205871)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 205871 in acton "[Hardy+PPA]:Intergrated mousepad but cannot launch it from console, shows "segment fault" error" [High,Fix released]
<vadi2> which is a "lost something"? page
<KIAaze> yes
<KIAaze> https://launchpad.net/~zohn-joidberg/+archive/engrid
<KIAaze> Could it have something to do with it having   a version nb ending in 0ubuntu3 instead of 0ubuntu1?
<vadi2> EdwinGrubbs: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/12805/screenshot_39_eDhxCJ.png
<KIAaze> I even deactivated all official repositories, to leave only the PPA
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: try `apt-cache policy <package-name>`
<cprov> KIAaze: which source are you missing ?
<KIAaze> netgen
<KIAaze> I can see togl in synaptic without problems
<cprov> KIAaze: https://edge.launchpad.net/~zohn-joidberg/+archive/engrid/+build/956186
<cprov> KIAaze: says it was *built* 7 minutes ago
<cprov> KIAaze: it missed the publishing run on :40 and will be published in the next one (:00)
<KIAaze> ah ok :)
<EdwinGrubbs> vadi2:It appears that you cannot see that bug anymore because it is marked as a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/matchbox-keyboard/+bug/205871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 205871 in acton "[Hardy+PPA]:Intergrated mousepad but cannot launch it from console, shows "segment fault" error" [High,Fix released]
<EdwinGrubbs> vadi2: I'm trying to determine if this is an error or if it is intended that only admins can see the duplicate bug.
<vadi2> are you sure
<vadi2> I'm interested in the gtk+ bug
<vadi2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/218515
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 218515 in acton "GTK app segfault with TextView widget (dup-of: 205871)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 205871 in acton "[Hardy+PPA]:Intergrated mousepad but cannot launch it from console, shows "segment fault" error" [High,Fix released]
<vadi2> see, it gives two... I'd like the first one
<vadi2> not the ppa issue. It looks like something is confused here.
<vadi2> Ahh my apoligies.
<vadi2> didn't see that it said duplicate. didn't realize someone would mark it as such too :)
<EdwinGrubbs> vadi2: I figured it out. You couldn't view that bug since the acton project has been deactivated.
<vadi2> Ahh.
<vadi2> Guess that makes sense, but I guess LP should say that, yeah?
<cgregan> joey: ping
<thewrath> how do you proposa to merge towo branches together?
<rockstar> thewrath, cd $first_branch; bzr merge $second_branch
<thewrath> so like bzr merge lp:~michaelbrown2009/mikesats/mikesats1
<thewrath> $ bzr send -o mycode.patch what about that command
<LarstiQ> thewrath: if you have write rights to the branch you want to merge into, then do what rockstar said
<LarstiQ> thewrath: launchpad has some ui to propose doing it, is that what you meant?
<thewrath> ui?
<thewrath> I have two branches. I want to move branch2 into branch1
<rockstar> thewrath, what are the two branches you need merged, and which one is the focus?
<rockstar> thewrath, do you have branch1 and branch2 on your machine?
<LarstiQ> thewrath: then just do it :)
<thewrath> branch 2 not branch1
<thewrath> should i go and download branch1?
<LarstiQ> thewrath: yes
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> then to merge branch 2 with branch 1 do what
<thewrath> cd into branch 2 and then  bzr mergebranch 1
<LarstiQ> thewrath: Presuming branch2 is the branc you want to merge _into_, yes
<LarstiQ> otherwise, change the cd and the merge commands
<LarstiQ> thewrath: after the merge, review it (bzr status, bzr diff, conflicts, whatever gives you enough confidence the merge is done right) and the commit it
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> i have mikesats and mikesats1
<thewrath> i want to merge everything into mikesats
<rockstar> thewrath, cd mikesats; bzr merge mikesats1; bzr commit -m "Merge from mikesats1"
 * LarstiQ nods
<thewrath> I get nothing to do
<rockstar> thewrath, that will merge mikesats1 into mikesats with a commit message of "Merge from mikesats1"
<rockstar> thewrath, that means that you don't need to merge the two branches.
<thewrath> why i know there is a file missing in mikesats
<LarstiQ> thewrath: does `bzr missing` think mikesats1 has no extra revisions?
<thewrath> when i run bzr merge mikesats1 all i get is nothing to do
<LarstiQ> thewrath: bzr merge ../mikesats1?
<LarstiQ> thewrath: unfortunately merge doesn't give the clearest message if you point it at a non-existing branch
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> hold on i think i have it figured out
<LarstiQ> thewrath: so make sure you give merge the path to your mikesats1 branch
<thewrath> Branches have no common ancester, and no merge base revision was specififed
<thewrath> when i do bzr merge ../launchpad
<thewrath> i haev all my stuff in C:\xampp\htdocs\Launchpad Branches
<LarstiQ> thewrath: ah, you seperately `bzr init`ed the two branches?
<thewrath> the two in that directory is mikesats (first directory) and Launchpad (second branch)
<thewrath> yes i did
<LarstiQ> thewrath: right, that would give you this then
<thewrath> i want to move everything in launchpad to mikesats
<LarstiQ> thewrath: are their contents vastly different, or do they represent similar content?
<thewrath> same except one fiel
<LarstiQ> thewrath: do you want to keep the history of the mikesats1 branch?
<thewrath> no
<LarstiQ> ok
 * LarstiQ tries something out
 * thewrath thanks LarstiQ a head of time 
<magcius> Would it be considered a bug that when you create a branch in Launchpad it doesn't make a .bzr directory?
<thewrath> no
<LarstiQ> magcius: create it how?
<thewrath> i dont th ink so bc that happens to me all the time i have brought it up and just been told to use the --use-ext-directory or what ever it is
<thewrath> LarstiQ: create it right on Launchpad
<magcius> It seems kind of awkward to use --use-existing-directory
<magcius> LarstiQ, use the Register a Branch feature.
 * LarstiQ creates branches by pushing them
<magcius> LarstiQ, you can do that?
<LarstiQ> magcius: yes, that is much more natural to me than registering a branch on the web
<magcius> LarstiQ, if I knew you could do that I would have done it.
<magcius> So bzr push ~username/+junk/mybranchname?
<magcius> err
<magcius> bzr push lp:~username/+junk/mybranchname?
<thewrath> soudnds right
<LarstiQ> magcius: lp:~username/project/branch, yes
<LarstiQ> magcius: there is also the `bzr register-branch` command
<thewrath> LarstiQ: let me know when you think you got something betw
<thewrath> *btw
<LarstiQ> magcius: but that's more for remote branches I think
<LarstiQ> thewrath: I will
<thewrath> thanks!
<LarstiQ> thewrath: it's not really usual in bzr to have branches without a common ancestor representing the same branch, so I need to experiment a bit
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> yea i understand
<LarstiQ> thewrath: hmm, I might not get something sensible before my bedtime
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> i can just remove the one
<LarstiQ> thewrath: if you remember to `bzr branch` instead of `bzr init`, this would be easier ;)
<LarstiQ> alternatively, I could just forget about coming up with a recipe and do the merge for you
<LarstiQ> with handwork of unix tools and vim
<thewrath> whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
<LarstiQ> thewrath: I'm guessing it will take me less time to apply a hammer and do everything by hand, then come up with something you could repeat
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> how do i remove a branch?
<LarstiQ> thewrath: from your local disk, just remove the directory
<thewrath> i mean on launchpad
 * LarstiQ would say `rm -rf` but you're on windows
<LarstiQ> thewrath: there is a delete branch button I think
<savvas> rmdir -q if I remember well :)
<savvas> anyway, good night :)
<LarstiQ> thewrath: do you see such a button on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~michaelbrown2009/mikesats/mikesats1 ?
<thewrath> no i dont
<thewrath> i got it
<LarstiQ> thewrath: ok, good night then
<thewrath> have fun
 * LarstiQ falls asleep
<thewrath> a question for a person who is still here what does a blue plus sign mean on a file instead of a green circle with a checkmark
<thewrath> found out
<KIAaze> hi again, I keep getting warnings like this when running "debuild -S -sa": dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file debian/togl.default.ex
<KIAaze> how do I get rid of them?
<KIAaze> and especially rid of the files i deleted
<Ampelbein> hi! is there a problem with updating remote bugwatches that use mantis? see bug 316590 - lp complains the issue was non-existent but it's there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316590 in mpd "mpd does not support album artist" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316590
<KIAaze> do built packages only appear on the web page after :00 or :40?
<wgrant> KIAaze: :00, :20 and :40.
<KIAaze> ok, thx
<KIAaze> so it's not only the synaptic repository for which I have to wait
<wgrant> KIAaze: It's a bit inconsistent - sources will appear on Launchpad every 5 minutes, when the FTP server is checked. They will only appear in your repository every 20 minutes. Binaries only appear on the web page every 20 minutes, but I believe there's working ongoing to make that more obvious.
#launchpad 2009-04-22
<magcius> Ampelbein, mpd DOES support Album Artist BTW.
<Ampelbein> magcius: yeah, in git-HEAD. but not in the version we have in the archives ;-)
<magcius> Ampelbein, that's an Ubuntu issue then. Use a PPA for now.
<KIAaze> I noticed the PPA build system automatically uses the PPA as source for other packages. Will this work too if I upload a Jaunty package depending on an Intrepid package in the same PPA?
<magcius> Ampelbein, it kind of makes no sense to log a bug against NOT the development version.
<magcius> Ampelbein, also, try #mpd
<Ampelbein> magcius: it is a bug in the ubuntu-repositories. sidenote: i didn't file it, i don't even use mpd. i was just looking through triaged-bugs in uni/multiverse to see what has already been fixed upstream and is worth including.
<magcius> Ah, okay.
<magcius> Worth including in what?
<Ampelbein> magcius: next ubuntu version or perhaps as a SRU/backport in hardy/intrepid/jaunty
<magcius> Ampelbein, what do you maintain?
<Ampelbein> magcius: nothing in particular, but i am on the road to achieve MOTU so i am looking for opportunities
<Ampelbein> magcius: btw: lets switch to /msg, #launchpad is not really appropriate for such discussion ;-)
 * magcius is a music producer so every time he sees MOTU he thinks "Mark of the Unicorn." He needs to get out of that habit.
<Ampelbein> heh
<magcius> I don't know anything about the Ubuntu maintenance structure, but I think you would have to contact the mpd package maintainer for rebuild.
<Ampelbein> magcius: ubuntu works different than debian. there are no single-maintainers for the packages. There are teams who maintain everything, MOTU (=Masters of the Universe) being one of them. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment for more information
<magcius> That seems a little overzealous and silly.
<Ampelbein> magcius: yet appropriate. packages which are not core-packages reside in universe (or multiverse if there are licensing issues). it shouldn't be taken too serious.
<magcius> But packages should be maintained and built by someone who knows how.
<magcius> Assigning someone to work on the packages he knows best seems yet more fitting.
<Ampelbein> and if that someone drops out for whatever reason the package is orphaned and needs to be adopted by someone else. so why not have a team take collective care of the packages? one can always concentrate on few packages to "maintain".
<magcius> Then he should be responsible, opt out and delegate someone to take his place.
<Ampelbein> magcius: you can come to #ubuntu-motu if you feel there is something wrong with the current ubuntu-way. i think it works well for now.
<Ampelbein> and the point is: if there is a new upstream version, I don't have to wait for the maintainer to finally start working on it, I can just do the update myself and have it sponsored.
<KIAaze> <KIAaze> I noticed the PPA build system automatically uses the PPA as source for other packages. Will this work too if I upload a Jaunty package depending on an Intrepid package in the same PPA? -> The answer is no. ;)
<maxb> KIAaze: but, you can copy the intrepid-package into the jaunty distroseries within your PPA, and then it will
<wgrant> magcius: We have only a few dozen active developers. Having maintainers for each would mean we'd all need to maintain hundreds of packages.
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
* jtv1 changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<soren> I've seen mailing lists on Launchpad that had private archives... Can I set that up myself for one of my teams or do I need one of you guys to do it?
<noodles775> Hi soren, let me know if this question/answer helps:
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/40980
<soren> noodles775: I'm afraid not. a) That pertains to PPA's, not mailing lists, and b) it doesn't really have an answer except for kiko telling the person asking the question that he'll tell him out-of-band when it's available :)
<noodles775> soren: sorry, I misunderstood "private archives" to mean private personal archives... my mistake.
 * noodles775 checks faq again...
<noodles775> So soren, I'm not 100%, but as far as I can see, a private mailing list comes with a commercial (private) subscription... worth checking with barry as to whether that's the rule?
<soren> noodles775: I'll ping him when he gets online. He's in EST somewhere, isn't he?
<noodles775> Yep.
<soren> noodles775: Cool. Thanks.
<Rafik> hello world
<spm> noodles775: soren: istr that private lists need to be set that way at creation/approval time
<spm> soren: so if you have one you'd like, that should be doable. I suspect you won't need a commercial subscription? :-)
<noodles775> spm: Yeah, I'm not sure, I couldn't find any related faq. Great.
<soren> spm: I don't see "Make private" sort of checkbox anywhere on the form for creating a mailing list?
<spm> noodles775: there may not be one. yet. :-/
<soren> spm: No, for this one, I probably won't need a special subscription. :)
<spm> soren: you wouldn't be able to. it'd someting myself or one of the other admins would do - as part of the list approval I suspect.
<soren> Well... Not any more special than it already is :)
<spm> heh
<soren> spm: I see, ok.
<soren> spm: If there's an existing mailling list with an archive we wouldn't mind throwing away, would it be possible to nuke it and recreate as a privately archived list?
<spm> soren: easily. have nuked a few now. is great fun! ;-)
<soren> spm: :)
<spm> but may be worth checking with barry if you want the archive?
<soren> spm: I'm checking up on that..
<spm> soren: appears the change doesn't even need to mess around with the list. can be done fairly easily.
<soren> spm: Oh, great. Can you do it?
<mdz> I'm seeing an oops on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/359518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359518 in acroread "acroread failed to update in 8.10" [Medium,Triaged]
<mdz> OOPS-1208EA222
<Kangarooo> how to repport a bug? i found correct projec i ca view bugs but i dont see button to report one wher can i find it?
<wgrant> Kangarooo: On the Bugs tab of the project, you can find the 'Report a bug' link in the top right. It should be green.
<Kangarooo> no its really not there.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-website see? maybe they disable posibility to report?
<wgrant> Kangarooo: That's not a project - that's a team.
<wgrant> It doesn't really make sense to file a bug on a group of people!
<LarstiQ> Kangarooo: https://edge.launchpad.net/xubuntu-website is the project
<Kangarooo> ah now i understood.. teams has many projects and projects only have bugs :) ok :D
<jtv> mdz: I'll have a look, thanks
<wgrant> That bug works on staging.
<wgrant> Maybe it decided that it didn't want to make any more people suffer the deluge of 'unsubscribe' messages.
<jtv> mdz: I get it too.  I'm checking for existing bugs, and filing one if necessary.
<mdz> jtv: thanks
<jtv> mdz: bug 365044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365044 in malone "KeyError when requesting bug page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365044
<mdz> jtv: subscribed, thank you
<jtv> BjornT, did you see it?
<intellectronica> jtv: i'm looking at it now
<jtv> intellectronica: speaking of which....  ;-)
 * wgrant points out that +text works fine, which might be useful.
<intellectronica> jtv: sorry for not getting to your review. got home very late. allenap agreed to take over, since he's ocr today
<jtv> intellectronica: ok, thanks.  I'll be annoying to him for a bit.
<jtv> No need to punish your helpful nature all the time.
<intellectronica> wgrant: aha. another interesting fact is that it works fine on staging, so this must be because of a recent change
<wgrant> intellectronica: Right. I wonder if it's the comment hiding combined with change interleaving?
<wgrant> intellectronica: I did mention the staging workyness up there a bit.
<intellectronica> wgrant: yes, that's quite possible. sorry, just got in and didn't follow the scrollback yet
<wgrant> intellectronica: That is of course a wild guess, but that change seems slightly relevant.
<intellectronica> wgrant: it probably is
<wgrant> I wondered when I saw that bug if you'd considered that case...
<intellectronica> another interesting fact is that it doesn't always oops
<wgrant> I've never had it not oops.
<intellectronica> 60% oopsing for me so far
<wgrant> It also works on prod, so it's not bugged data.
<wgrant> Erm. Now +text is oopsing.
<wgrant> Ah, and now it works.
<wgrant> cprov: Thanks for those API exports! That was nice and quick.
<geser> is there an easy way to see how many (and which) HTTP request the use of the LP API generates? I want to see if it's worth to try to optimize my script to generate less HTTP requests
<wgrant> geser: You can get it to print out all the requests it makes.
<wgrant> Somewhere in httplib.
<thekorn_> geser, import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel = 1234234
<thekorn_> before    import launchpadlib
<geser> is this magic number somewhere explained?
<thekorn_> geser, no, it just has to be != 0
<thekorn_> so True for python
<geser> ah, so setting it to 1 would have the same effect?
<thekorn_> yes
<thekorn_> sorry for complicating things
<geser> the Etag for an object I request through the LP API shouldn't change between requests, right? (the requests are < 1 sec apart)
<savvas> is it just me or is the "Bug attachments" margin outside of its box? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit-gnome/+bug/249104 (menu on the right)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249104 in packagekit-gnome "FTBFS on sparc due to false positive warning and -Werror" [High,Triaged]
<jtv> savvas: I see a filename running outside the box
<savvas> jtv: that's the one!
<jtv> savvas: though it'd probably do that anyway because of browsers being shy about breaking lines.
<savvas> oh ok :) firefox 3.0 here!
<jtv> savvas: same here.  Don't think there's much we can do about it.  :-/
<savvas> the weird thing is..
<savvas> ah no, nothing
<savvas> you're right
<jtv> Well, maybe a tooltip.  But there's also the link preview, of course.
<savvas> don't worry, midori shows it fine :)
<savvas> thanks
<savvas> OOPS-1208EB369
<savvas> on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/359518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359518 in acroread "acroread failed to update in 8.10" [Medium,Triaged]
<savvas> and reproduceable :P
<wgrant> savvas: Bug #365044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365044 in malone "KeyError when requesting bug page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365044
<wgrant> savvas: It works on launchpad.net
<savvas> awesome!
<savvas> just disabled it, thanks :)
<pancake> how can i upload release tarballs in launchpad? i did it some time ago and im unable to find the link ://
<savvas> pancake: create a milestone and then create a release
<savvas> pancake: try it out on http://staging.launchpad.net :)
<pancake> oh i see
<pancake> ok
<savvas> it's a demo where whatever changes you do will be lost
<pancake> not very userfriendly :P
<savvas> that's what I thought at first, but it's developer-friendly :)
<pancake> developers use the shell, webs and icons are confusing to me
<savvas> a milestone shows the bugs you're targetting, and a release is the product of all that bug-squashing :P
<pancake> yep, but i have no bugs reported :P i fix them before they are reported ;)
<savvas> er..
<savvas> check your trunk
<pancake> ?
<savvas> https://edge.launchpad.net/project/trunk
<savvas> there's a "Create a release" link on the right
<pancake> that's only on edge?
<savvas> yep
<pancake> ah im using the 'stable' interface
<savvas> just head to edge, it's not that unstable if you ask me :)
<pancake> ok
<savvas> and you can easily disable it at http://launchpad.net (where you'll see a button to disable it for 2 hours) if anything goes wrong
<savvas> here's the group: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<pancake> ok thanks .)
<pancake> https://launchpad.net/elisa-plugin-httpinput/trunk/0.2 released
<mdz> is it possible to search for bugs by date range using the launchpad API?
<mdz> e.g., "iterate over all of the Ubuntu bugs reported in the past three days"
<savvas> mdz: I just head to the "newest first" and grab them from there - I don't know the api though :)
<savvas> orderby=-date_last_updated
<savvas> there should be something similar in the api
<mdz> savvas: I don't see anything in the docs
<savvas> and sorry, not newest first, bug "most recently changed"
<savvas> I'll check
<mdz> I can get the N most recent bugs filed on all of Launchpad, but that's not quite what I want
<intellectronica> mdz: date range is not yet possible, but ordering by dates is
<mdz> intellectronica: hmm. I'm guessing that asking for all Ubuntu bugs ordered by date is probably not a good idea?
<mdz> are they lazy loaded?
<intellectronica> mdz: the come in batches, so you could iterate until you reach your cutoff date
<mdz> intellectronica: oh good, I'll try that
<mdz> intellectronica: what is the type of order_by?
<intellectronica> mdz: ehrm ... string :-/
<kiko> well, what would it be otherwise? :)
<mdz> bugs = ubuntu.searchTasks(order_by='date_created')
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<mdz> launchpadlib.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<intellectronica> mdz: any of the values available in the web search
<intellectronica> mdz: datecreated, i think. let me check
<mdz> intellectronica: it's date_created on the bugtask object
<mdz> intellectronica: datecreated works
<intellectronica> mdz: and in your case, '-datecreated'
<mdz> intellectronica: yep, figured that out, thanks
<savvas> mdz: you want them by date created or by date recently changed?
<savvas> actually never mind, I guess you've got it :)
<mdz> TypeError: can't compare offset-naive and offset-aware datetimes
<mdz> hint?
<mdz> I'm comparing against datetime.datetime.utcnow()
<james_w> mdz: if you save datetime.datetime.utcnow() as dt then you should be able to compare dt to bug_task.date_created.replace(tzinfo=dt.tzinfo)
<james_w> (as lp returns all dates in UTC, but you get offset-naive objects from launchpadlib)
<mdz> james_w: that's basically what I ended up doing...I took bug_task.date_created and smashed .tzinfo to None
<hyperair> how does rosetta grab translations from a package?
<henninge> hyperair: through the build process
<hyperair> henninge: at which stage?
<hyperair> henninge: and where does it import the translations from?
<hyperair> like po/*.po?
<hyperair> or something?
<henninge> hyperair: after the build in soyuz the translation files are taken from the package and uploaded to rosetta.
<hyperair> henninge: define translation files
<henninge> hyperair: that is done by a script
<hyperair> henninge: which files are considered translation files?
<henninge> hyperair: usually .po and .pot files.
<henninge> hyperair: I am assuming you are talking about Ubuntu packages, right?
<hyperair> henninge: indeed i am.
<henninge> hyperair: mozilla has .xpi files.
<hyperair> henninge: i see. after translations are done, how are they distributed to the users?
<cprov> hyperair: `apt-cache show pkgbinarymangler`, that's what is used to strip translations in build time.
<henninge> henninge: the Ubuntu translations done in Launchpad are only for the main component
<henninge> hyperair: ^
<henninge> hyperair: and they are distributed through the language packs.
<hyperair> henninge: ah i see.
<hyperair> only for stuff in main eh
<henninge> hyperair: any other package must bring their own translations ...
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> henninge: thanks
<savvas> the language-pack-xx ? :)
<henninge> hyperair: welcome
 * savvas notes pkgbinarymangler
<soren> I need someone to help me create a private team on staging.
<intellectronica> soren: i think mthaddon can help?
<soren> intellectronica: kiko's helping already. Thanks, though :)
<intellectronica> cool
<magcius> Hmm... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd
<magcius> There seems to be a bug with the graph renderer there.
<intellectronica> magcius: what's the bug? it looks fine to me
<magcius> intellectronica, see the weird white thing sticking out?
<magcius> I presume that's from rendering a miter joint.
<intellectronica> magcius: ah yes. well, a pretty minor bug, but feel free to file it
<ripps> The PPA builder Francium is down, but I have a build stuck in it, what do I do?
<cprov> ripps: talk to me ;)
<cprov> ripps: I will fix in a minute.
<ripps> cprov: thanks
<cprov> ripps: I'm also fixing the *bug*, so i don't have to do that for the rest of my life.
<cprov> ripps: building somewhere else, for real.
<mdz> intellectronica: can I get bug comments via the API?
<mdz> ah, they're called messages
<intellectronica> mdz: yes. bug.messages
<mdz> intellectronica: is iterating over bug.messages and reading the subject slow (will it download all of the message bodies as well)?
<intellectronica> mdz: yes, you can't get a partial object
<thumper> intellectronica: it does batch it though doesn't it?
<intellectronica> thumper: yes indeed
<cjwatson> hi, could somebody look at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/68267 urgently please? we're using that PPA for urgent toolchain bootstrapping for Ubuntu karmic and Launchpad is saying it's oversized
<cjwatson> cprov,herb`,mthaddon: Curtis tells me you can answer the above ^-
<cjwatson> ah, cprov is on it, thanks :)
<jkakar> It may a local (or local ISP) issue, but I'm finding launchpad.net *very* slow right now.
<kernco> Does anyone know if there's been anything done towards making an Eclipse/Mylyn plugin for launchpad bugs and blueprints?
<craig_> Hi everyone. I've just been reading a bug report on _deleting product series_ of a project. I found that this is what: https://launchpad.net/obsolete-junk is for
<craig_> How do I reassign a product series to this project? Or is there no way to at the moment?
<savvas> I guess the people of obsolete-junk can assign it back (?)
<craig_> I've just filed a deletion request in the launchpad itself answers, hopefully they will do it soon. Was just wondering if it was possible to do this manually.
<savvas> craig_: you could just set it as "Abandoned"
<savvas> or Obsolete
<craig_> I've got them set to Obsolete at the moment, but they still appear in certain instances, such as the bug tracker
<craig_> I read on a few other deletion requests that the functionality to do this manually is due out soon, is this true do you know?
<craig_> Or rather, when exactly is it due?
<savvas> no idea
<craig_> Ok thanks for the assistance anyway savvas, very much appreciated.
<craig_> Peace. :)
<savvas> craig_:  but personally, I would like to have a public "deletion request" so that other people looking for it, or people trying to help them do not get confused
<savvas> grr :p
<jkakar> Any launchpadlib hackers around?  I'm seeing an error I haven't encountered before: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/156106/
<jkakar> leonardr: ^^?
<leonardr> looking
<leonardr> jkakar, unless someone else is editing those bugs at the same time as you, you've run into bug 336866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336866 in launchpadlib "When adding tag or updating description, lp_save() gives "HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336866
<leonardr> it's a high-importance bug that i hope to address soon
<leonardr> if someone else is editing those bugs at the same time as you, that's normal behavior intended to prevent conflicts
<jkakar> leonardr: Ah, thanks.  In case it helps, this is the (bulk of the) code running that produces this issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/156109/
<barry_> abentley: any idea what's causing this? https://pastebin.canonical.com/16688/
<abentley> barry_: No, not really, you can bypass it by prefixing "nosmart+".  Which means we can blame spiv.
<barry_> abentley: okay, thanks will try that
<Edgar1> hello I need some help in something
<Edgar1> I'm a newbie in all of this of open source
<Edgar1> I'm using Ubuntu, I have the OliveGUI of bazaar
<Edgar1> and I have made some fixes to a file of a project, I got the code of that project by the bzr branch ... command
<Edgar1> but I want to upload(send) the file I made the fixes to the server
<Edgar1> how can I do this?
<mwhudson> Edgar1: does https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch help?
<Edgar1> let see
<Edgar1> it work thanks
<Strider^> hello
<Strider^> i have some questions about the ssh keys i have to publish in lauchpad to use bzr
<Strider^> right now i only only ssh to my server with a root account(it's ok i know what i'm doing), i assume i shouldn't publish this key to launchpad right ?
<Ampelbein> Strider^: it's only the public part you publish.
<Ampelbein> Strider^: noone can use it to break into your server.
<Strider^> oh ok, i've used keys with ssh but i assumed that as long as someone had the key then it would be possible to log in without a password
<rockstar> Strider^, there's two parts of the key: a public part and a private part.  You only upload the public part.
<Strider^> ok so i publish the public key so that i can log in to launchpad but launchpad looging on my server isn't possible, is that right ?
<rockstar> Strider^, right.
<Strider^> lauchpad can't login sorry
<Strider^> ok thanks
#launchpad 2009-04-23
<spiv> barry: it's bug 354036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354036 in bzr/1.13 "ErrorFromSmartServer - AbsentContentFactory object has no attribute 'get_bytes_as' exception while pulling from Launchpad" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354036
<spiv> barry: nosmart+ is a workaround, but the root cause isn't a bug in the smart network code, it's actually a bug in stacking revealed by the smart network code.  See the bug for details and workarounds and a repair script.
<barry> spiv: thanks
<mrooney> Is there any way to get a rough estimate on how many people are using a PPA I own?
<lifeless> not presently
<lifeless> oh, yes  - break it badly and wait for complaints
<mrooney> lifeless: it is possible though I imagine right? Is it something planned in the future?
<mrooney> It could be pretty useful for figuring out where to prioritizing putting fixes and figuring out if the number of people using it is sufficient QA
<mwhudson> download counters are planned
<mwhudson> and i think will arrive fairly soon -- not sure about that bit though
<spm> as mwhudson says. check the soyuz milestones - it should be in there somewhere...
<barry> spm: ping
<barry> spm: unping
<vladc> Hi, I'm getting a "This account cannot be used" message when trying to log on to launchpad. any ideas how to fix this?
<wgrant> Hmm, the help contact looks like an emdash today. That's a bit odd.
<wgrant> I wonder if that means that your account has been suspended.
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<vladc> wgrant: How would I find out?
<wgrant> vladc: I have no idea. The other instances of that I have seen have actually been Launchpad bugs. Hopefully somebody more knowledgable will answer.
<vladc> wgrant: Aha, thanks for your help.
<vladc> OK, I figured it out - I needed to "claim" the account.
<cprofitt> hello all... is there a procedure for deleting a team and a project?
<MTecknology> what is malone?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Launchpad Bugs.
<wgrant> cprofitt: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<cprofitt> wgrant, thanks
<pragad7> hello
<pragad7> having problems with ubuntu ibex just installed one day ago. at one time screen went black whenever i clicked on screen black rectangles appeared on screen. then i created new user account and logged in and it was ok but cannot enable desktoop effects . my graphics card is intel 945g
<wgrant> pragad7: This isn't the right channel. YOu want #ubuntu.
<pragad7> wgrant no one has any clue over there
<wgrant> pragad7: This channel has very little to do with Ubuntu.
<pragad7> ant other place i could get help
<pragad7> any other place???
<wgrant> pragad7: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<pragad7> thanks wgrant
<mdz> intellectronica: can you give me a hint as to how to use .searchTasks to get only bug tasks for packages in main?
<mdz> intellectronica: a naive component='main' errors out
<wgrant> mdz: Maybe try putting it in a list?
<mdz> wgrant: same result: launchpadlib.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<mdz> the API doc just describes it as "Component" :-/
<wgrant> mdz: Try catching the exception and check the 'content' attribute of the exception.
<mdz> wgrant: component: "main" is not a valid URI.
<mdz> I looked on the distro object to see if it provided components, but I don't see them
<wgrant> mdz: Niiice. I don't know how to traverse to components.
<wgrant> Everything else just exposes components as strings.
 * wgrant pokes around.
<wgrant> mdz: I can't work out the URL for a component :( I wonder if they're not actually able to be traversed to yet.
<mdz> wgrant: I don't know how to find them in the web UI either
<wgrant> mdz: They're certainly not accessible there.
<mdz> the upload privileges for components seem to be hung off the distribution
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> This is where source access is useful.
<mdz> wgrant: in this case it's "knowledge about where to get the source and how to find things in it" more so than source access ;-)
<wgrant> mdz: The first is easy, but the latter is true.
<mdz> wgrant: bzr branch lp:launchpad?
<wgrant> mdz: Exactly.
<mdz> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:launchpad": Launchpad itself has no default branch.
<wgrant> Ah.
<beuno> right
<wgrant> lp:~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<beuno> it's a private project
<jml> we'll open source it later :)
<wgrant> jml: s/it/part of it/
<intellectronica> mdz, wgrant: looks like it's a bug. you're supposed to pass a list of component objects, but there's no way to reference a component object
<bigjools> components are only strings
<bigjools> intellectronica: ^
<bigjools> don't expose the object
<wgrant> Intriguing.
<mdz> bigjools: <launchpad> component: "main" is not a valid URI.
<wgrant> Ah.
<mdz> bigjools: (invoking searchTasks)
<bigjools> the object is pretty worthless on its own, which is why everything is a string
<intellectronica> bigjools: right, but the api needs to know how to coerce strings to our internal representation
<bigjools> intellectronica: I expose different properties/params/functions
<bigjools> intellectronica: I guess searchTasks wasn't tested :)
<bigjools> intellectronica: the meme I use is "component_name"
<intellectronica> bigjools: how did you know :)
<intellectronica> mdz, wgrant, bigjools: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/365449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365449 in malone "Can't search for bugs by component using the API" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> /win/win 19
<wgrant> Gr.
<matti> Hello folks, anyone from Launchpad team on duty in here? :)
<noodles775> Hi matti, flacosta will be around later, but there's plenty of people around to be able to help in the mean time...
<matti> Hi noodles775 :)
<intellectronica> matti: ask your question, maybe someone will be able to help
<matti> noodles775: I just need somebody to change an e-mail address associated with my account as the server is dead and I can't reset my password as the Launchpad wants to send token to this not working any more server :)
<intellectronica> matti: maybe mthaddon_ can help you
<matti> :)
<mthaddon_> matti: please ask a question on LP - this way we can verify your LP account and track the request
<matti> Aye.
<matti> Where exactly on LP?
<matti> I can send an e-mail to feedback@launchpad.net, would that be sufficient?
<wgrant> mthaddon_: Note that he wants it for a password reset...
<matti> Heheh.
<mthaddon_> matti: oh, you can't login?
<matti> No, I can't :)
<mthaddon_> matti: yeah, feedback@launchpad.net is the way to go then, thx
<matti> :)
<mthaddon_> matti: so you've forgotten your password _and_ your email address doesn't work any more?
<matti> Yes.
<matti> I am not even sure if my account is still valid.
<matti> It was a long time since I used it.
<matti> ;]
<mthaddon_> matti: hmm, seems like it'd be best to just create a new account in that case - but anyway, someone will respond to feedback@launchpad.net and let you know
<matti> mthaddon_: Granted. I shall look into this.
<matti> mthaddon_: Could you do me a favour then and lookup upon "matti@startrek.pl" and check if this account is still in the system - so to speak.
<matti> ;]
<matti> mthaddon: I need my account back in order to report some annoying suspended issues back to the kernel team :)
<mthaddon> matti: don't see an account with that email associated
<matti> mthaddon: Do they expire after some period of time?
<matti> mthaddon: I can recall using my account back in the 2006 :)
<mthaddon> matti: are you sure it was that email address - they typically don't expire
<mthaddon> matti: do you remember the username?
<matti> I can make a bet it was "matti" :)
<matti> 10/02/2006
<matti> fromThe Launchpad Team <noreply@launchpad.net>
<matti> tonyyarusso: matti@startrek.pl
<matti> subjectLaunchpad Account Creation Instructions
<matti> So it was the e-mail in question.
<matti> As far as I can see.
<matti> ;]
<mthaddon> well we definitely don't have that email addres in the system now, so maybe it was changed after the fact
<mthaddon> see PM
<matti> Can you look upon OpenPGP public keys?
<matti> PM?
<mthaddon> private message
<henninge_> jtv1, ping
<jtv1> henninge_: pong
<matti> mthaddon: I don't see any query window.
<matti> ;]
<henninge> jtv, I am on screen freeze right now ...
<jtv> henninge: oh nice
<henninge> jtv, so I am using xchat from that unspeakable OS currently ...
<jtv> henninge: zOS?  I find that a bit awkward to pronounce, but pretty cool
<henninge> jtv, xchat for windows seems to have problems with SSL connections so I cannot connect to the internal server ...
<jtv> henninge: ah
<mthaddon> matti: what's your GPG key id?
<mthaddon> matti: I can see your PM, but I have a feeling you can't see mine
<jtv> henninge: and I've got plenty other stuff to do anyway... maybe we can postpone the call for an hour and a half?
<matti> mthaddon: /umode -CE; please, try now.
<matti> Got it.
<matti> ;]
<henninge> jtv, fine by me
<jtv> henninge: ack
<jtv> and good luck
<jtv> I know it hurts
<henninge> jtv, can you ask pitti to join here, please, so I can ask him something?
<jtv> henninge: as a man at the tail end of several months of dental surgery, I know how you feel as a man in front of a Windows screen
<jtv> sure
<pitti> hello guys
<wgrant> This can't bode well...
<ahasenack> hi guys, I get an OOPS when searching for a bug reporter with an accent in his name: OOPS-1209G1180
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1209G1180
<intellectronica> ahasenack: did you file a bug, or find an existing one?
<ahasenack> intellectronica: didn't file one, nor did I search for one
<intellectronica> ahasenack: feel like? it will help a lot with tracking this :)
<ahasenack> intellectronica: LP feels slow today, but I'll do it later :)
<intellectronica> ahasenack: thanks
<intellectronica> (in advance)
<mdz> intellectronica: is there a fast way to check whether a given bug was filed by a particular person?  I'd like to do this without lots of round trips to the server, but b.owner seems to go to the server
<mdz> I'm iterating over a large list of bugs and want to sort them into buckets according to the team memberships of the people who reported them
<mdz> >>> b.owner # long delay
<mdz> >>> mdz
<mdz> <person at https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/~mdz>
<mdz> >>> b.owner is mdz
<mdz> False
<mdz> er:
<mdz> >>> b.owner
<mdz> <person at https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/~mdz>
<mdz> >>> mdz
<mdz> <person at https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/~mdz>
<mdz> >>> b.owner is mdz
<mdz> False
<intellectronica> mdz: there's a hack: b.owner goes and fetches owner, but since you only want to compare it, you can look at the representation of the bug and compare the URI of own to the URI of the person you want to compare. let me fond out how you can get that representation
<mdz> so the object identities don't compare
<mdz> intellectronica: it would be great if the 'is' operator would do that transparently for me
<mdz> or ==
<intellectronica> mdz: yeah, that would be very useful. leonardr would know how easy it is to implement that in launchpadlib
<leonardr> intellectronica, mdz: bug 264098
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/264098/+text)
<mdz> ubottu: :-(
<intellectronica> ouch
<matti> Hm.
<matti> LP is suddelny very slow.
<intellectronica> yeah, noticed that!
<matti> Ops.
<matti> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<intellectronica> mdz: bug.owner_link == mdz.self_link
<intellectronica> matti: URL?
<matti> intellectronica: https://launchpad.net/~motu
<mdz> >>> b.owner_link == mdz.self_link
<mdz> True
<mdz> intellectronica: thanks!
<mdz> 9.04 release overload?
<matti> mdz: Perhaps :)
<mdz> intellectronica: ah, Keybuk is initializing karmic
<mdz> I think that drags down the database a bit
<matti> mdz: I can imagine that hundreds of folks is trying to get new version at the moment.
<matti> mdz: Oh, does it affects the database? If somebody is downloading?
<mdz> matti: no, we're doing the setup to open karmic
<matti> Oh. I see :)
<drink> launchpad asplode? https://launchpad.net/bugs/315907 gives please try again
<nphase> just FYI - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/drizzle/+spec/code-cleanup-sprintf/+login can't log log in
<nphase> aha
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/315907/+text)
<drink> I sure hope that people clicking irc links isn't the only mechanism for finding out that launchpad is down
<tsimpson> teh tubez r clogged
<nphase> apparently i'm not ze only one :)
<rootski> launchpad down?
<craig> Hi everyone, is launchpad down at the moment for maintenance or otherwise? Can't seem the resolve the DNS
<matti> craig: DNS is fine.
<rootski> Seems to be back Craig
 * craig refreshes
<matti> craig: Whatever is affecting LP at the moment shouldn't really affect the DNS.
<rootski> but slower :)
<matti> ;]
<craig> Ah yes, back but v. slow. Is maintenance occuring or just a bit of server trouble?
<rootski> It's handing out polite messages to try again in a few minutes :)
<tsimpson> I'd guess the Canonical datacenter is being hammered
<barmymatt> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ is struggling... and directed me here
<tsimpson> insanely hammered
<craig> IS a new Ubuntu RC out or something?
<tsimpson> like a mad man with an electric hammer
<yann2> www.ubuntu.com surprisingly fast
<matti> craig: 9.04
<rootski> aha
<craig> Ohh it's due out today?
<matti> craig: Today
<rootski> *gulp*... better take the rest of the day off then
<craig> Haha yes, my thoughts exactly
<matti> I can imagine that a lot of folks don't use torrents really.
<matti> ;/
<pssc> I guess with borkage noone can prod the mirror checker
<tsimpson> craig: released about an hour ago
<yann2> matti > I am seeding x86 desktop and amd64 server... people do use them :)
<rootski> it started laggin about 5 minutes ago
<matti> yann2: Same here.
<rootski> wonder what changed?
<matti> yann2: No peers.
<ActionParsnip> i see everyone is experiencing the lag
<yann2> https://eshu.ubuntu-eu.org/munin/ubuntu-eu.org/mwari.html#Network
<tsimpson> well there are probably thousands of concurrent downloads to canonical servers atm
<craig> Shame the launchpad servers are also being hammered. Had a full day set out to carry out bug resolution... oh well! Guess I'll upgrade to 9.04 whilst I wait ;)
<matti> Heheh
<matti> craig: :D
<craig> :P
<ActionParsnip> I was on about launchpad answers
<rootski> this a regular occurance on launchpad? just moved a project here.
<fitelpater> is launchpad down ?
<craig> I don't think so. A new Ubuntu release is a pretty big deal. Lots of people hammering the servers atm
<wgrant> rootski: No, this is fortunately very rare.
<rootski> wgrant: phew :)
<fitelpater> I can't download image-writer
<wgrant> mdz: This can't be normal, even for new distroseries initialisation.
<craig> I'd try again in an ahour or so. Doubtful they'll have the servers back up before then considering the amount of attention the new Ubuntu release is getting...
<ActionParsnip> fitelpater: its just hiddeously slow
<JuniorSlimShadyK> ubuntu 9.04 torrent?
<matti> Please.
<matti> DON'T PANIC :)
 * craig panics!
<matti> Hahaha.
 * matti shakes raig! Put yourself together!
<matti> :D
<craig> I'ts actually quite funny how dependant I've become on launchpad in less than 3 days haha...
<matti> s/raig/craig/
<JuniorSlimShadyK> plis give me ubuntu 9.04 torrent
<intellectronica> wgrant: apparently it's not, after all, karmic init, but simply the whole world going wild over the jaunty release
<intellectronica> they can't get enough ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> people need to chillax
<craig> Ubuntu is great after all. Such an ease to setup and use...
<pssc> either that or not enough mirrors where synced....
<barmymatt> torrents here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<wgrant> intellectronica: Hmm, I thought for previous releases LP was on another connection, so was unaffected.
<ActionParsnip> craig: could say that about many linuxes
<ActionParsnip> craig: as well as pcbsd
<craig> Yup I like OpenSUSE too... but I don't know... once you catch Ubuntu-fever
<matti> Impressive actually.
<intellectronica> wgrant: well, to be more accurate, we don't really know yet what's going on. correlation != causation, of course
<ActionParsnip> craig: wait until you get gentoo fever, thats lotsa fun
<matti> I wonder if apt-p2p will do its job.
<craig> Haha Gentoo was my first linux love :P Compiling openoffice for hours was fun.
<matti> It suppose to aid when people do the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> craig: i dont use it, too bloated. I use abiword
<craig> I'm kinda glad I upgraded to the RC early now... just needed to do a quick dist-upgrade to get the the full release. 10Mb ftw!
<craig> Yeah OpenOffice is kinda bloated... I prefer Office 2007 :$
<ActionParsnip> yuck
<craig> I know I shouldn't but its interface is so efficient...
<yann2> craig > well... i regretted using the RC because I got #362359 .. but it's still here after the release :(
<craig> makes life that much easier. OpenOffice with ribbon interface would be heaven
<kieran> launchpad is broken?
<craig> I'd check what the butg is but unfortunately.... launchpad problems :P
<ActionParsnip> kieran: seems laggy for me too
<matti> kieran: No. Only very busy.
<xiaohui> I cannot access it too
<craig> yann2, What is bug #362359
<matti> kieran: 9.04 was launched +/- two hours ago.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/362359/+text)
<yann2> craig > I just realised it was very stupid to mention the bug as launchpad's down :)
<Steppzor> Hello. im trying to DL Win32 Disk Imaged but i it sais it cant.. and can someone point me to another DL location?:) thanx
<kieran> i forgot
<craig> @yann2 hehe :)
<yann2> btw the date launchpad will be opensource is coming closer, when is it exactly?
<kieran> ta
<persia> Steppzor, I don't know if that is mirrored anywhere, sorry.
<intellectronica> yann2: late july
<Steppzor> :( damn :P
<intellectronica> Steppzor: ?
<Pegasus_RPG> Are there issues with the LP bug server ATM?
<craig> Yep :)
<craig> Running a tad slow at the moment...
<Pegasus_RPG> k, just checking
<Pegasus_RPG> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pegasus_RPG: i have that too, i'd try later
<Steppzor> intellectronica: Win32 Disk Imager.. trying do download but cant.. so looking for another mirror to DL.
<matti> Pegasus_RPG: LP is very busy due to new release launch :)
<Pegasus_RPG> ah
<rootski> can someone change the welcome message to this channel to note that LP is getting spannered ?
<craig> Handy -> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/launchpad.net
<craig> Although that says its up... don't lie to me website!
<NCommander> Steppzor, I have a copy of the 0.2 prototype release of the Win32 image writer. If you don't mind experimental software, you can use that
<Ursinha> we're working on it
<Steppzor> I dont mind :P send it over?:)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP is down at the moment, we're working on it | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<rootski> Ursinha: thanks! ...
<NCommander> Steppzor,  http://people.ubuntu.com/~mcasadevall/win32diskimager-RELEASE-0.2-r20-win32.zip
<Steppzor> Thanx mate :)
<benste> does the "launchpad is down" affect ubuntu updates?
<craig> Umm shouldn't do. Different servers afaik
<persia> benste, It oughtn't, no.  Slowness there is due solely to upgrade pressure.
<craig> Although with the amount of traffic being generated at the moment they might also be effected
<benste> It's really strange all was fine during alpha beta and RC with 9.04 but now with stable release it went buggy and launchpad is down when I have ussues :-)
<craig> I guess a lot of people just like to upgrade once it's fuly released. After all, no one likes the possibility of a buggy OS. Although some of us like to live on the edge ;)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<craig> Does that mean it's back up Ursinha? :)
<Ursinha> craig, oh yeah! :)
<craig> ahasenack, nice!
 * craig refreshes
<craig> Aha* rather... shouldn't of really pressed tab there. Sorry ahasenack hehe.
<TresEquis> I'm still timing out on a reload
<Ursinha> craig, we're having some issues
<Ursinha> let me change the topic again
<Peng_> Awesome, thanks for being down. I need to leave, but I wanted to check a few things on LP before going, but now it's impossible! :)
<craig> Yeah still a bit slow and connection is a bit sporadic ...
<Peng_> Damn, it's up.
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: We're having some issues with LP at the moment, we're working on it right now. Sorry for the inconvenience | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<Peng_> Well, anyway, the checking took less time than writing all that. :P See ya!
<craig> Well it's loading alright... albeit veeeeeeeeery slowly. Better than nothing though :)
<craig> Hmmm... the bazaar uplaods appear to be running fine. Just the launchpad site itself.
<mdz> API is working fine too
<craigth> Once you merge a branch does it disappear from the code branch views on launchpad?
<craigth> Or simply have it status set to branched or similar?
<craigth> g/branched/merged
<craigth> Looks like the servers are gradually getting back to normal....
<TresEquis> craigth: I'm still timing out
<ripps> Is it just me, or is Launchpad.net being really slow? Probably being hammered due to Jaunty release.
<rockstar> ripps, see topic
<jacksparrow> hey guys
<jacksparrow> can you reach launchpad.net?
<Ursinha> jacksparrow, /topic
<jacksparrow> sry
<jacksparrow> btw I love launchpad :-D
<Ursinha> :)
<craigth> Who doesn't!
<craigth> I only found it 3 days ago and now I feel like my project depends on it :P
<jacksparrow> I'm member since 4 days or so and I love it :D
<craigth> Heh.
<jacksparrow> found bugs that I know too and reported some others
<jacksparrow> and today tested the bazaar thing, great
<craigth> I managed to load a whole page! In 10 minutes total... but stil la whole page!
<BasicXP> Hello, everybody! Why can't I connect to Launchpad? Tried on few computers.
<craigth> Ubuntu Jaunty release is hammering the servers it seems, including launchpad's
<jacksparrow> is it out?
<jacksparrow> BasicXP: topic!
<craigth> Yep!
<jacksparrow> since?
<craigth> Was release a few hours ago afaik
<jacksparrow> lol
<craigth> s/release/released
<jacksparrow> okay, so now we know the reaseon
<pssc> can anyone prod the mirrorchecker on lauchpad
<craigth> Maybe... as intellectronica said earlier, correlation != causation :)
<jacksparrow> [17:18] <mint3> jacksparrow, today, few hours ago.
<jacksparrow> lol, yes but this is a clear one
<craigth> Could be a seperate bug that just happened to occur that same time as the Jaunty release, although it seems unlikey :)
<jacksparrow> but why is launchpad so affected by it?
<jacksparrow> I mean, the downloads don't run over launchpad do they?
<jacksparrow> ubuntu has no bzr repos or something like that on launchpad
<fatmike> hi
<fatmike> the shipit site is not responsive
<craigth> Well ubuntu releases and launchpad are both located on the Canonical servers afaik, so maybe thats the reason
<pssc> jacksparrow: SAN exaustion?
<fatmike> hmm
<fatmike> all should use torrents for downloading distros
<jacksparrow> SAN=?
<jacksparrow> yeah torrents are the future
<craigth> Yeah, that would help. But this happens every Ubuntu release, atleast for the shipit sites etc. Not sure about launchpad since I've only just started using it.
<fatmike> but the daeth for music and film industry ;)
<craigth> ...as we know it
<fatmike> right!
<craigth> Less dieing more... adapting
<craigth> Forced or not :P
<brad__> Is anyone else having problems with the ubuntu shipit server?
<fatmike> yeppa
<craigth> Hollywood spew out crap these days anyway. All rehashes of the same old movies but now with brand new explosions!
<fatmike> unfortunately
<brad__> Aww
<brad__> Wanted to order some official CD's
<craigth> Heh.
<fatmike> what about these piratebay guys...will they be arrested?
<jacksparrow> it is really difficult to verify if a movie torrent really contains the movie
<brad__> They have been convicted
<craigth> They've been convicted fatmike
<Ursinha> jacksparrow, talking about piracy at Freenode is not appreciated
<jacksparrow> sorry it's not actually about piracy, but about legal aspects of torrents
<yann2> about piratebay http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/04/23/1159216&art_pos=4
<craigth> Althouh according to social media sites like digg the case might be thrown out and a retrail done. Apparently the PB lawyer was accused of bias
<fatmike> comeon, this server is called FREEnode
<jacksparrow> piratebay is more about piracy ;)
<fatmike> we don't give manuals for illegal things
<brad__> Well
<jacksparrow> but for FREE ones :)
<brad__> Piratebay does have some free torrents
<brad__> opensource stuff
<yann2> fatmike > actually I am thinking of putting the torrent files to seed archaeological data from my company on piratebay :)
<jacksparrow> really?
<jacksparrow> lol
<Ursinha> lol
<craigth> I agree with the verdict though. What they were doing was illegal afterall.
<fatmike> :)
<brad__> Well
<brad__> Im gonna upgrade to kubuntu 9.04
<jacksparrow> have you upgraded to 9.04 yet?
<brad__> Gonna do it now
<jacksparrow> how?
<yann2> I did \o/ and seeding the torrents at 30mbps :)
<jacksparrow> reinstall?
<brad__> Just got the auto updater popup
<jacksparrow> I aint got one
<fatmike> i'll try the netbook remix on my eee1000h
<fatmike> as soon as i get home
<jacksparrow> which command do you use to upgrade?
<jacksparrow> instead of reinstalling?
<brad__> Not sure
<brad__> google?
<jacksparrow> there is one I suppose
<jacksparrow> why not
<fatmike> but i wanna receive a cd via ship for the desktop version
<cparker> I just submitted an answer on Launchpad Answers and I received the "Please try again" message. If I reload this page when things are back online, does anyone know if my answer will be posted? It took a while to type it up and I don't want to lose it.
<brad__> probably sudo upgrade
<craigth> cparker, what browser are you using?
<fatmike> hmm i don't think so, cparker
<jacksparrow> when you go back you still have it in your form don't you?
<cparker> craigth: Firefox
<fatmike> you have to 'try again' means 'type again'
<craigth> If you're using firefox, clicking back usually brigns back all your form info since its cached
<craigth> Usually anyway...
<cparker> Okay. I didn't want to click back and risk losing everything... Thanks.
 * craigth hopes he isn't wrong
<fatmike> tell us if it worked cparker
<cparker> Okay, it worked. It was properly cached.
<cparker> Thanks.
<kiko> cparker, if you reload it and repost it won't lost your post, btw
<craigth> Phew. Dodged a bullet there :P
<cparker> LOL
<noodlesgc> I am having the same issue as cparker
<craigth> I could see the metaphorical pitchforks being raised if I was wrong about that heh.
<jacksparrow> craigth, what project are you working on?
<craigth> http://launchpad.net/qtip
<jacksparrow> lol.. meaning?
<craigth> Woops! Probably best not to link to launchpad _lol_!
<fatmike> *g
<craigth> http://craigsworks.com/projects/qtip
<fatmike> hope they will fix this issue soon
<craigth> jQuery tooltip plugin :)
<mrevell> Edge seems to be working better -- https://edge.launchpad.net
<jacksparrow> has this something to do with ajax?
<craigth> It has AJAX functionality in it yeah. Less AJAX more dynamic content
<craigth> Good demonstration: http://craigsworks.com/projects/qtip/demos/content/loading
<jacksparrow> wow, cool
<jacksparrow> did you start it from scratch?
<craigth> Yup :)
<fatmike> very cool indeed
<jacksparrow> do you like owls? ;)
<fatmike> does it only work with jquery?
<craigth> Yeah purely a jQuery plugin.
<craigth> And I do!
<jacksparrow> lol
<craigth> Such majestic creatures... symbol of intelligence afterall.
<jacksparrow> are you doing webdesign things for a longer time?
<craigth> Around 4 years give or take
<jacksparrow> k
<craigth> What about you jacksparrow, what's your project?
<jacksparrow> nice gfx on the page
<craigth> Why thankyou :)
<jacksparrow> my project? well, I'm not active in a project
<craigth> Ah I see, just helping out on launchpad itself reporting bugs etc?
<jacksparrow> until now.. yes
<jacksparrow> I'd like to work on an open source project but I'm actually a too worse C coder
<fatmike> i'll have to go
<fatmike> happy installing the jackalope
<craigth> Have fun fatmike :)
<fatmike> bye
<craigth> What's your primary coding expertise?
<Toaster> mh...
<jacksparrow> php
<luxos> alguien conoce de jabber
<cparker> craigth: Very nice site there.
<craigth> Thanks cparker :) Appreciated.
<luxos> NO FUNCIONA MI JABBER
<cparker> craigth: You do all of the design, coding, CSS, everything yourself?
<Ursinha> luxos, what can we do for you?
<craigth> Still needs some work on the demos section heh. Got a few moreto stick up once the RC is released... if launchpad ever gets back up I can start resolving some bugs.
<craigth> cparker, yep :)
<jacksparrow> what are you using for the gfx?
<jacksparrow> like for the space wallpaper?
<craigth> Photoshop :)
<craigth> I think Idid the space wallpaper in the GIMP actually, but that was a while ago.
<cparker> I'm envious. I've been developing for the Web for close to 10 years, and I still don't have an eye for design all that much.
<Extend> launchpad is down ????
<craigth> Extend, /topic
<jacksparrow> I think know how to design is a talent
<Extend> craigth, thanks
<craigth> cparker, Wow 10 years, a long time! I'm much more a client-side programmer / designer. I know a few backend languages but I much prefer to be designing, messing with JS etc.
<craigth> What's your primary area of development cparker ?
<craigth> jacksparrow, yeah it definitely is something thats difficult to simply pick up. Have to work on it for a long time to get semi-decent at it.
<craigth> I find sketching really helps... nothing beats a good ole' pencil and paper
<jacksparrow> I was never good at drawing things.. I prefer playing an instrument
<jacksparrow> but I'd like to be able to do such nice gfx.. well, who'd not
<craigth> jacksparrow, in that case I'm envious of you! What instrument do you play?
<craigth> I've always wanted to learn to play the guiter
<jacksparrow> I play the drums and from time to time piano
<craigth> Can playa few songs on the piano but thats about it
<saikat> hello every one
<jacksparrow> classical ones?
<craigth> ahasenack, I'm useless at drumming. No where near ambidextrous enough!
<cparker> craigth: I feel most at home on the server side with Perl or Python. Oddly enough, though, I spent the last 2.5 years working primarily with JavaScript.
<saikat> i can not request a cd in ubuntu ship it
<Agentsmith> is that... an Issue, Mr. Saikat?
<craigth> cparker, quite a big jump from python/perl to JavaScript in terms of its scope. How did you end up jumping?
<jacksparrow> saikat, download it!
<rowinggolfer> saikat... stick with intrepid!!
<craigth> siretart, the servers are getting hammered at the moment from the traffic. Trying downloading via torrent first
<cparker> craigth: A job came up as a JavaScript developer, and I took it. I cut my teeth on JavaScript, so I felt pretty comfortable with that...
<Agentsmith> Yes.... hammered.
<saikat> i am in 8.04
<Agentsmith> You need to make a choice, Mr. Saikat.
<saikat> but i want to use it
<Agentsmith> Do you live, or do you... torrent?
<rowinggolfer> saikat: wait for windows 7
<saikat> ?
<craigth> cparker, ahh right, sounds like my dream job haha. I adore JS as a language, find it very easy to code and understand. What type of stuff are you working on recently?
<saikat> i dont use windows
<Agentsmith> The choice is yours Mr. Saikat, live... or torrent. You have five seconds.
<saikat> live
<rowinggolfer> saikat: I was kidding sir.
<craigth> rowinggolfer, haha, good one :P
<craigth> To be fair though... MS have done a pretty decent job with Windows 7. It's everything Vista should have been
 * rowinggolfer forgot he signed the ubuntu code of conduct 3 days ago.
<Agentsmith> Jeff, Jeff, Jeff...
<Agentsmith> I've been... waiting for you.
<saikat> i am from bangladesh my net speed is not so high
<craigth> See just how deep the rabbit hole goes....
<saikat> but i download torrents sometimes
<cparker> craigth: I'm working on a personal project at the moment. I'm using Django, a Python Web framework.
<Agentsmith> Download the torrent, Mr. Saikat, and die.
<craigth> cparker, I'm familiar with it. A friend of mine was using it in one of his past projects. Sounded liek quite a neat framework
<craigth> s/liek/like
<cparker> saikat: Just be patient. Try ordering CDs a little later.
<cparker> craigth: It is. I'm in lurve.
<rowinggolfer> is django the only python web framework though ;)
<Agentsmith> Swimming in an endless sea of rage, searching for a lone free CD request. .  .
<rowinggolfer> we need more of such
<saikat> then i have to download torrents
<Agentsmith> Tell me, Mr. Saikat. Do you love your cat? How about..... now?
<saikat> i dont have any cat
<craigth> Agentsmith is starting to scare me...
<Agentsmith> Not anymore you don't, Mr. Saikat.
<craigth> Hah.
<eferraiuolo> damn, LP is down right when I need it :-/
<saikat> no i dont hava any
<craigth> That's a threat if I ever heard one :P
<craigth> eferraiuolo, join the club :P
<Agentsmith> Balchd, I've been... waiting for you.
<balchd> Agentsmith: How about I give you the finger...
<Agentsmith> But how can you give me the finger when you have... no hands?
<craigth> _lol_
<persia> Um, we're starting to drift from the topic.
<cparker> persia: Worth it.
<craigth> I was almost inclined to think agentsmith was a bot for a moment, but that is pure comedy.
<persia> Yes, LP has slow responses now, but let's let that get sorted, and hear about it here, and have other discussions elsewhere.
<matti> OK folks.
<matti> Gotta go.
<matti> ;]
<fackamato> https://code.launchpad.net/dusttheme/0.3/0.3.4 doesn't seem to work, does it?
<matti> Take care everybody :)
<craigth> fackamato, /topic
<davideotape> Hi guys
<cparker> fackamato: I hate tomatoes, too.
<rowinggolfer> persia: LP is a wonderful experience IMO. not perfect. but beautiful... and honest.
<Agentsmith> Beautiful, and honest, like the baby soft skin of a newborn...
<cparker> davideotape: Hey! Long time never see! How've you been?
<fackamato> oh sorry
<persia> rowinggolfer, I'm not one of the people who you probably want to direct that comment towards :)
<davideotape> Good thanks :D
<davideotape> cparker: yourself?
<cparker> davideotape: Can't complain...
<davideotape> cparker: goodgood
<davideotape> Just wondering if anyone else is having problems accessing launchpad at the moment. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't for me...
 * cparker points to the topic.
<craigth> Hmm on a more LP note... I'm having some slight problems with my branches. Still new to this bazaar stuff, but I'm getting some errors trying to push
<davideotape> Ah yes, just noticed that :S
<craigth> "bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push".
<davideotape> Is that new jaunty users trying to file loads of bugs then?
<rowinggolfer> or shared servers?
<craigth> Then upon trying to merge: "bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified. "
<rowinggolfer> or bandwidth?
<craigth> And I have no idea what that even means :P
 * TresEquis bets on shredded network fabric
<Agentsmith> diafero, I've been waiting for you...
<Agentsmith> do you have the money?
<davideotape> Is this a hold up?
<diafero> *rofl*
<Agentsmith> No, I have something he wants...
<Agentsmith> something he wouldnt want me... telling you all.
<craigth> *ew*
<diafero> If this is supposed to be funny, go on.
<Agentsmith> Shall I tell them, diafero? Shall I tell them your -secret-?
<diafero> if you want to *lol*
 * craigth isn't sure he wants to know...
 * cparker covers his eyes.
 * persia thinks the conversation is drifting again
<davideotape> Question - how do you do that three star thing on pidgin?
<diafero> Yeah, trying to fool poor IRC newbies
<craigth> Three star thing? O_O
<diafero> not the nice way, agent
<Agentsmith> Alas! I have been discovered!
 * Agentsmith goes into STEALTH
<davideotape> The thing that puts three *'s infront of your name
<JesusChrist> herro children!
<craigth> *rofl*
<diafero> But I might be ok not to tell anyone, Jesus.... you know, the money?
<davideotape> Sup jesus
<craigth> This conversation is heading down hill :P
<JesusChrist> not much. just chillin' on Cloud A.
<davideotape> @craigth agreed
<diafero> I actually was just looking for the launchpad state, and sicne it says here the iusse is know I'm going to head on
<craigth> So regarding my past question...
<davideotape> Is the fact launchpad is down and jaunty is released on the same day just a coincidence then?
<diafero> see you soon, agent jesus...
<craigth> "Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified. "
<Phantomas>  Please try again                    Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.                             Try reloading this page in a minute or two.           If the problem persists, let us know in           the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.                  Thanks for your patience.
<craigth> Phantomas, /topic
<AgentSmith> Goodbye, diafero. I look forward to.... "meeting you" again.
 * AgentSmith laughs.
<persia> craigth, How did you construct your local branch?
<davideotape> @PHANTOMAS thanks, but I already gathered that much
<kugelinis> why shipit.ubuntu.com is dead?
<Phantomas> oops ... thanks craigth
<AgentSmith> Kugelinis, it's dead. You... killed it.
<diafero> A meeting of the 3rd kind, hm?
<AgentSmith> You shot it dead, and now we're coming for you, kugelinis... we're onto you...
<craigth> persia, I used launchpad to construct it. Then pushed to it. But I think adding it a series and resetting development focus has cuased this error
<craigth> it to a series *
<craigth> well not error, but message :)
<davideotape> I was thinking more server overload on shipit.ubuntu.com, but ya'know, could be anything
<persia> craigth, Hrm.  I don't know.
<davideotape> Anyone know if launchpad is on twitter?
<craigth> persia, yeah.. stumped me too. Not even totally sure what it means
<kugelinis> damn, i have to get the hell outta here before agents caughtme lol
<AgentSmith> Kugelinis, have you checked on the birds, lately...?
<tim_s1> Just received 3 emails for same bug with different bug numbers, hit refresh a couple of times when I was getting no activity,  do I mark two of them as duplicates of the remaining one when launchpad is back up and working
<noumaan> so when launchpad is expected to return to normal?
<craigth> Soon hopefully!
<noumaan> I am unable to open any webpage :(
<craigth> Yeah, sucks :( In the mean time we'll just have to be patient
<TresEquis> noumaan: /topic says what LP admins know to date
<noumaan> i am bored i had to upload these translations thats all I had to do today
<craigth> persia, any ideas on how to delete a branch?
<davideotape> TresEquis That's as much as I know though. I'm sure that the LP admins know a bit more than that.
<davideotape> *enters the room*
<persia> craigth, Isn't there a little trashcan icon?
<davideotape> bye all. Happy bugging :P
<craigth> persia, maybe... launchpad is down so I can't tell...
<craigth> Anyway to do it via bazaar itself?
<persia> I have no idea then.
<ripps> Hope those PPA builders get fixed soon, otherwise there might be a huge queue of builds building up.
<davideota> Hi guys
<craigth> hi davidtremblay
<craigth> woops wong nick ;)
<longsleep> launchpad.net is down - any chance it comes up again soon?
<Ursinha> longsleep, we're working on it
<Ursinha> longsleep, as the /topic says :)
<longsleep> Ursinha: ok great thx
<Ursinha> longsleep, np :)
<xorl> Does LP have a version I can install on my own server?
<Ursinha> xorl, not yet
<kiko> Ursinha, "yet"? :)
<kiko> xorl, why would you want to do that?
<kiko> longsleep, we're slashdotted and fixing up the throttlers
<xorl> kiko: Internal In house bug tracking and management w/out the publics ability to see said projects?
<kiko> xorl, we offer that already -- just sign up :)
<xorl> kiko: I'm talking, closed source apps, (unfortunately trademarked)
<hathawsh> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/10/1736238
<grookoo> I understand... so that is why I can not access launchpad I presume
<xorl> Don't want that stuff out in the public
<longsleep> kiko: yes i could imagine :-)
<kiko> xorl, and I'm agreeing -- we host closed source as well as open source :)
<hathawsh> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2008/07/mark-shuttleworth-launchpad-to-be-open-source-in-12-months.ars
<xorl> kiko: ah
<kiko> xorl, we are probably the best choice for you -- let's make it happen!
<grookoo> I thought you meant launchpad is being slashdotted right now
<kiko> grookoo, we are
<grookoo> Is it only me who has no access?
 * Spads points grookoo to the topic
<hathawsh> grookoo: you and probably most in this channel :-)
 * craigth is also experiencing problems
<craigth> Sods law... the exact moment you really need something it goes down :P
<martin1980_> Hello?! Don't know if I talking to the right persons but it seems to be problem with the Launchpad homepage.
<persia> martin1980_, See /topic
<craigth> WOuld it be possible to automatically call /topic for everyone joins the channel :P
<craigth> might make life easier hehe...
<Ursinha> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Ursinha> hm, it works :)
<craigth> !topic
<craigth> hmmm
<grookoo> craigth: it is a mix of idiocy of not reading the /topic and other things
<craigth> I bet that wasn't meant for me :P
<grookoo> I actually looked for info on the /topic as I joined but my IRC client makes it unreadable
<martin1980_> Thanks! The eyes are the first one becomes blind to.
<KIAaze> thx for pointing out /topic
<KIAaze> I was just about to ask what's wrong with LP :)
<KIAaze> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dabear> overloaded? :p
<martin1980_> I don't useing IRC normaly. Dare say that this is my first time. How do I  enter "/topic"?
<KIAaze> you just type it
<KIAaze> without anything before the "/"
<martin1980_> Do I need to be in #launchpad or log out?
<KIAaze> just type it here like a normal message :)
<Ursinha> martin1980_, as soon as you join the channel the topic is presented to you
<Gilgha> Hi ^^
<martin1980_> Ok! It's the blue text?!
<KIAaze> yes
<craigth> "We're having some issues with LP at the moment, we're working on it right now. Sorry for the inconvenience | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go"
<martin1980_> Thanks!
<KIAaze> it also appears when you first log in on a channel
<Gilgha> I can't ship the new Jaunty :(
<KIAaze> I was wondering if I should launch a 9.04 torrent to reduce the server load (if that's the cause of the pb), but the torrents aren't even available yet. :/
<crazyhick> torrent?
<KIAaze> well I found it here: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<KIAaze> but it's not on the official site yet
<KIAaze> any idea of how long it will take before launchpad works again?
<craigth> Probably not for a while yet...
<craigth> Although I could be totally wrong :P
<maccam94> heh i should have remembered that release day would also affect LP. *sigh* i guess i'll have to try out this ppa later...
<Ursinha> KIAaze, there are torrents, yes
<Ursinha> KIAaze, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<happosade> Ursinha: Do you know why they reset that stats from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<happosade> like every hour
<Ursinha> happosade, nope, I don't
<Ursinha> happosade, maybe in #ubuntu they know?
 * happosade go and try
<KIAaze> mmh, is it normal that the checksum here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is different from the one here: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS for ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<craigth> MAy be a different torrent
<happosade> craigth: nope.
<KIAaze> I always thought checksums were from the isos, not the torrent
<craigth> in that case... different ISO's? :P
<KIAaze> and which one is the official torrent?
<craigth> probably the first link
<Ursinha> torrent.ubuntu.com is official as well
<Ursinha> but you should ask in #ubuntu :)
<craigth> Thats the link I meant :)
<Ursinha> :)
<jeanpaul145> Hi
<jeanpaul145> why is the launchpad server down?
<jeanpaul145> is it for maintenance?
<bob__> Yeah, uh ShipIt seems to be broken
<craigth> jeanpaul145, /topic
<soc1> bob__: looks like they forgot the 64bit cds there ...
<KIAaze> launchpad is kaputt
<jeanpaul145> I see. Is there a site I can get additional info, maybe some details?
<longsleep> jeanpaul145: see the channel topic
<magcius> jeanpaul145, they're being slashdotted and also hard-hitted because of the new Ubuntu release.
<jeanpaul145> ok, but why launchpad and not ubuntu.com / releases.ubuntu.com? extra resources can only do so much
<Terje_> Is there another site I can download Disk Imager from?
<racecar56> ack us.archive.ubuntu.com is also down
<jeanpaul145> or is Jaunty that buggy? :P
<KIAaze> only jaunty server edition :P
<detructor15> hi
<detructor15> I've a question: Could it be, that the launchpad server is down?
<KIAaze> -> /topic
<detructor15> oh, thanks >.>
<ProbOnLaunchpad> Hey everyone.
<craigth> Hey :)
<ProbOnLaunchpad> Can anyone explain to me what's happening with Launchpad? What kind of issues are up?
<intellectronica> ProbOnLaunchpad: see the topic
<craigth> We're assuming its caused by the Jaunty release
<craigth> but it could be any number of things
<racecar56> hi
<racecar56> hi
<ProbOnLaunchpad> k ;)
<james_w> rockstar: is launchpad down?
<bachcha> yes
<rockstar> james_w, :)
<bachcha> please read the message of the day...
<james_w> I like to help where I can
<cody-somerville> rockstar, IS LAUNCHPAD DOWN?!?!?!
<rockstar> james_w, is it out?
<bachcha> yes.......................
<rowinggolfer> cody-somerville: see topic
<racecar56> ubuntu 2000
<ProbOnLaunchpad> lol
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2000/+text)
<ProbOnLaunchpad> that site isn't working for me right now
<ProbOnLaunchpad> like every launchpad page at the moment
<mitchell> hello all, I cant access https://launchpad.net, is something wrong with the server?
<pace_t_zulu> launchpad is painful right now
<pace_t_zulu> mitchell: Ubuntu 9.04 was released today, I suspect that has something to do with it
<Ursinha> mitchell, /topic
<pace_t_zulu> Ursinha: do you have any idea what the problem is? does it have something to do with Ubuntu 9.04?
<racecar56> ubun2000
<Ursinha> pace_t_zulu, I'm not, we're working on trying to find out what's going on
<Ursinha> I mean, I don't
<Ursinha> :)
<KIAaze> "<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2000/+text)" ubottu down too?! O.o
<pace_t_zulu> Ursinha: thank you
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2000/+text)
<KIAaze> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<marko> hi all
<Ursinha> racecar56, please, stop doing that :)
<racecar56> hi
<Ursinha> marko, hi
<ProbOnLaunchpad> It might be an stupid question, but how could Jaunty release cause this problem?
<marko> anybody else havin problems connecting to lp?
<racecar56> me
<racecar56> lp is pwn'd
<ProbOnLaunchpad> marko: topic
<marko> ahhh, just saw it after hitting return... ;-)
<racecar56>  \
<pace_t_zulu> i don't think it is a coincidence that LP went down on 9.04 launch day
<boutch5> back on... at least for a couple pages ;-)
<boutch5> working for anyone else ?
<KIAaze> this is madness!
<racecar56> no
<KIAaze> madness?
<racecar56> SPARTA
<Bob_J> back up for me
<KIAaze> this is JAUUUUNTYYYYY
<racecar56> lol
<emorris> boutch5: up and down
<boutch5> yup... gone again
<boobaloo_> hi all LP'ers
<racecar56> hi
<pace_t_zulu> Ursinha: has this problem occurred on previous  Ubuntu launches
<boutch5> just had time to grab the nvidia 177 driver source :-)
<racecar56> kk
<pace_t_zulu> looks like its back up
<Ursinha> pace_t_zulu, I don't recall this happening the other releases
<racecar56> why didn't nvidia 178.xx get in the repos?
<boutch5> no
<boutch5> 177 is missing, at least in x64..
<racecar56> k
<racecar56> 178 is also missingf
<racecar56> *missing
<Ursinha> racecar56, have you asked in #ubuntu already?
<boutch5> the day is gonna be long..
<racecar56> Ursinha, no
<ProbOnLaunchpad> Ok, it's up
<Ursinha> racecar56, you should :)
<racecar56> Ursinha, i just did now :>
<NoProbOnLaunchpa> thanks everyone!
<NoProbOnLaunchpa> bye =)
<Turl> hi
<Turl> is shipit down?
<blizzkid> Turl: see topic
<Turl> oh, the topic explains it all, thanks
<racecar56> O.O "E: Package linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic has no installation candidate"
<rockstar> racecar56, that's an issue for #ubuntu, not #launchpad
<racecar56> rockstar, i just aked there
<racecar56> *asked
<rockstar> racecar56, also, racecar56 is not a palindrome.
<rockstar> :)
 * rockstar scurries off to get on a plane
<racecar56> but racecar is
 * blizzkid suggests racecar56 a nick change to 65racecar56 :p
<Turl> woah, jaunty-proposed is not authenticated heh :P
<craigth> Looks like launchpad is semi-back up
<rowinggolfer> I had a semi this morning
<rowinggolfer> it's a vague term
<craigth> Wow...
<craigth> Not sure what to make of that :P
<rowinggolfer> a semi-push?
 * craigth shrugs
<rowinggolfer> not satisfying for client or server
<craigth> Haha
<racecar56> yea
<racecar56> yay us archive is back
<Winger3> site really slow! :)
<Turl> Winger3: see the topic
<Winger3> topic where url?
<craigth>  /topic
<Saffie_x> Hii xx
<Saffie_x> Looks like Launchpad is Semi-back then!! :|
<Oziriz> Hello
<Saffie_x> Whats going on with this thing?? xx
<Saffie_x> :P
<Oziriz> :/ Does anyone know when it'll be back completely?
<Saffie_x> Nope but I wanna know
<Oziriz> I can't download Ubuntu with my connection :(
 * hathawsh gives thanks to Canonical for Launchpad :-)
<Saffie_x> Why?? xx
<Oziriz> It's way too slow
<Saffie_x> Oh okay!! Too bad!!
<Oziriz> Besides, I want to continue my collection of Ubuntu CDs
<Saffie_x> Thats a bit sad
<Oziriz> Haha
<Oziriz> Do we know why Launchpad is down?
<beuno> Oziriz, yes and no. We're working on it.
<beuno> something midly to do with the Ubuntu release
<Saffie_x> Nope not yet!! Everyone is asking everyone but no one knows yet
<Oziriz> Thanks, beuno
<Saffie_x> Well its half half
<racecar56> the us archive is slow
<Oziriz> Well, half is better than no information
<racecar56> =_=
<Saffie_x> :!
<Oziriz> I bet
<Saffie_x> :-!
<Saffie_x> You bet what?? xx
<Oziriz> That the US archive is slow
<Saffie_x> Oh right
<Oziriz> A lot of people want the new Ubuntu release
<Saffie_x> Why Whats so good about Ubuntu
<Oziriz> It's easy to use and stuff, good for not-quite-so-technical people
<Oziriz> I'm not an Ubuntu/Linux fanboy, but I have to say it's a very good distro
<Saffie_x> No I cant stand it drives Mee mad sometimes!! :|
<Oziriz> Haha
<Oziriz> Why?
<Saffie_x> Dunno Cause I use MSN Messenger and things like that and Ubuntu dosent provide it but I dont undeerstand why its only Window users But I dont like Window cause it takes like forever to load things up!!
<Oziriz> Actually, I think it comes with Pidgin
<craigth> Use another IM client like Pidgin or Kopete then :)
<blizzkid> Saffie_x: ever tried pidgin? or amsn? or ... ?
<craigth> Lots of options to choose from
<Oziriz> As you can see, there's a lot of options
<Saffie_x> Yeah I dont like it
<craigth> http://www.linuxalt.com
<Saffie_x> Not sure why!!
<Oziriz> You don't like options? :/
<blizzkid> craigth: or osalt ;)
<craigth> ;)
<racecar56>  
 * blizzkid doesn't get why people like bloated windows live messenger
<craigth> IF you're a windows fan I'd try out KDE 4.2
<racecar56> lol
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, ubuntu doesn't provide the MSN client but provides clients that support msn protocol
<racecar56> blizzkid, right on
<blizzkid> sure, it's got webcam support, but who uses that anyway? :p
<Oziriz> blizzkid, not all people like changes I guess
<racecar56> "GET SINGLES NOW!" ads until your nuts
<Ursinha> blizzkid, there's amsn for that :p
<blizzkid> Oziriz: indeed
<racecar56> amsn pwn
<racecar56> amsn pwns
<Saffie_x> Mee I doo its better then typing!! Lol
<blizzkid> Ursinha: I know, but I hate it :p
<Oziriz> Doesn't Skype have webcam support on Linux distros? It should be faster anyway
<maccam94> Oziriz: yes
<craigth> Yeah it does.
<blizzkid> I prefer finch actually :)
<Saffie_x> I have never heard of the aMSN Isit good??
<magcius> Except that the Skype client for Linux is awful.
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, it does the job
<magcius> I prefer Pidgin./
<racecar56> its kool
<racecar56> skype PHAIL
<Oziriz> magcius: It is?
<racecar56> pidgin is ok but i dont like it for amsn
<maccam94> racecar56: ...how?
<racecar56> *msn
<Saffie_x> I gto Skype but I dont have any friends on it
<blizzkid> I wish everyone used xmmp instead of msn :(
<magcius> But I use irssi + screen + bitlbee
 * persia waves the "This is the launchpad channel" flag
<magcius> And sometimes ERC.
<maccam94> haha
<racecar56> ya
<Oziriz> Haha
 * craigth likes that flag
<racecar56> ive never used erc
<blizzkid> magcius: bitlbee is nice indeed
 * racecar56 ALSO waves the "This is the launchpad channel" flag
<maccam94> is launchpad just overloaded right now, or are there other problems?
<racecar56>  /topic
<racecar56> idk
<Oziriz> I have a tendency to go off topic :/
 * Ursinha got her arm tired of holding that flag long ago
<blizzkid> persia: you have to admit ubuntu and launchpad are so closely related talking bout ubuntu stuff is hardly off topic ;) (as long as it doesn't go the ubuntu support way)
<Saffie_x> What is a tendency
<persia> blizzkid, Well, I suppose, but lots of people use LP for non-ubuntu stuff, and there's lots of channels to talk about ubuntu stuff.
<craigth> An inclination
<racecar56> ping 91.189.88.46, does it respond fast?
<blizzkid> true persia, it's not that I disagree you know ;)
<craigth> When you inclined to do something in particular
<craigth> s/you/your
<Saffie_x> Oh right
<blizzkid> craigth: s/your/you're ;)
<craigth> Aha yes, thanks :)
<blizzkid> yw
<EiTheL> @racecar, ping is fast, around 300-400 ms
<magcius> blizzkid, s/your/you\'re/, actually.
<blizzkid> pseudo-code magicus :p
<Saffie_x> What is this s/your/....Buisness
<magcius> Saffie_x, sed substitute.
<Saffie_x> What??
<blizzkid> Saffie_x: man sed ;)
<Saffie_x> Still have no idea what your on about
<magcius> Saffie_x, then you haven't used GNU enough.
<blizzkid> Saffie_x: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=sed&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=sed&fp=_rpp-4zAm3I
<magcius> Come on, dive in, write some bash scripts.
<Saffie_x> Lol
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, do you use launchpad for something?
<Saffie_x> I dunno SOmeone toold Mee to come on here as its useful
<Oziriz> Maybe Saffie_x thought this was a channel for Duck Tales' Launchpad :)
<Saffie_x> Or maybe not
<blizzkid> lol @Oziriz
<Oziriz> Just kidding there, Saffie_x
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, so I wonder what are you doing here if you don't use Launchpad and don't use ubuntu (you should be here by mistake or free association)
<Saffie_x> I doo use Ubuntu
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, I don't get it then
<Ursinha> anyway
<blizzkid> Saffie_x: you mean you use the cd's to put your coffee on? :p :p :p
<Saffie_x> You think your funny dont you
<racecar56> thats about how useful the cds i burn are
<Oziriz> Haha
<racecar56> my cd drives hate burning
<blizzkid> Saffie_x: I'm just kidding
<blizzkid> don't get too excited
<blizzkid> racecar56: at least you can burn cd's
<Saffie_x> Why you talking about Coffee for Its ment to be talking about a bug of Launch pad
<racecar56> ping 91.189.88.46, does it respond?
<blizzkid> coz you said you use ubuntu but don't know sed nor man
<blizzkid> and it was a _joke_
<Saffie_x> Not the jokes that I tell or hear
<Ursinha> racecar56, yes
<blizzkid> Saffie_x: i guess you're not enough of a geek then ;)
<Oziriz> Well, blizzkid, Ubuntu is so easy you never really have to use sed or man, or even a terminal at all in many cases
<Saffie_x> Nope never will be
<blizzkid> Oziriz: I disagree on that one
<Ursinha> what about moving to a proper channel to discuss ubuntu?
<blizzkid> but I'm far more into cli'ing then joe average I guess
<Saffie_x> Terminal is used every hour on this computer!!  No word of a lie
<blizzkid> true Ursinha
<Oziriz> :P My doesn't even know how to launch the terminal, and I installed Ubuntu on her computer a while ago
<Saffie_x> Who
<Oziriz> Anyway, yeah, back on topic
<Saffie_x> We are on topis
 * blizzkid invites all to #ubuntu-cafe
<Saffie_x> topic*
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, no, you're not
<Saffie_x> Why??
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, this is #launchpad, not #ubuntu-*
<Oziriz> I'll go to blizzkid's channel and quit spamming this one with unrelated stuff
<Saffie_x> Somebody was talkin about Coffe earlier  so dont know what your on about
 * Ursinha sighs
<Saffie_x> I sigh to
<blizzkid> Saffie_x: join #ubuntu-cafe and stop nagging ;)
<Ursinha> thanks blizzkid :)
<Saffie_x> Im not nagging what Is Ubuntu Cafe
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, is the room you should go
<Saffie_x> Just because I like to talk
<Ursinha> Saffie_x, please.
<Saffie_x> I likee this one
<Saffie_x> tim_s1 I know you
<racecar56> lets go to ubuntu cafe
<racecar56> :>
<Saffie_x> I think we are related
<racecar56> its just a talk channel
<racecar56> that is what ubuntu cafe is
<racecar56> #ubuntu-cafe
<Saffie_x> I like this one I wanna talk here
<Ursinha> sorry.
<Ursinha> thanks racecar56 and blizzkid
<racecar56> who you banned? and yw
<Ursinha> racecar56, the guy that didn't want to go to ubuntu-cafe :)
<racecar56> k
<craigth> Cya guys :)
<tim_s1> Dear All apologies for saffie_x she is my 12 year old daughter who I have just taught how to setup irc on her ubuntu nettop
<Ursinha> np tim_s1
<ripps> Any word on what's going on with the PPA builders?
<kiko> Ursinha, you were pretty unbrazilian there :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP is working again! Sorry for the inconvenience | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<Ursinha> kiko, heh
<davideota> Anyone know what went wrong with LP today?
<Saffie_x> Hii
<boobaloo_> :D
<Saffie_x> Hii Ursinha
<Saffie_x> :D
<Ursinha> hi Saffie_x
<Saffie_x> How are you?
<Saffie_x> Why did you cut Mee off earlier
<magcius> I'm trying to make a PPA, but I don't see any instructions on how to use CDBS with automake/.
<magcius> Is there a quick-start guide to making a PPA? This all seems wicked complicated.
<lizardo> Ursinha: any chance that the PPA builders are not working ? I have 2 packages in my PPA waiting to be built for more than a hour now... none of them started building in any architecture
<lizardo> of course this questions applies to anyone who knows the answer :)
<Ursinha> lizardo, hmm, unfortunately the ones I think that could be able to answer are not here now :/
<lizardo> Ursinha: ok no prob, I'm sure that someone will notice this and fix this (if it is really broken)
<Ursinha> lizardo, surely, thanks for pointing that
<lizardo> I wish it would have a "NEW queue" page for PPA builders in launchpad just like Debian: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<magcius> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Frequently asked questions
<magcius> Is the "How many PPAs can I have?" outdated?
<racecar56> this place == silent
<balor> Does launchpad support git trees?
<racecar56> idk
<magcius> It can import git, yes.
<balor> magcius: thanks.
<balor> magcius: ummm...how?  There doesn't seem to be an option under "Register a Branch"
<balor> and git push ssh://me@launchpad.net/~me/+junk/branch does not work.
<Ursinha> balor, git won't work, only bzr.
<balor> Ursinha: ah.
<magcius> Hmm... I used dput to upload a PPA, but it isn't on my user page.
<wgrant> magcius: You need to wait up to 5 minutes, and make sure that it was signed. You'll get an email about it unless it's unsigned.
<wgrant> And oh dear, that was a lot of off-topic conversation overnight....
<magcius> Rejected because "Unable to find distroseries: unstable"
<magcius> How do I change the changes file and then sign it again?
<magcius> wgrant, bah, running debuild again overwrites my changes file.
<mwhudson> um, wouldn't you want to get the distro right i the changelog, rather than editing the changes file?
<magcius> mwhudson, how would I do that?
<magcius> err
<magcius> are the changelog and the changes two separate files?
 * magcius is confused.
<mwhudson> magcius: by changelog i mean the debian/changelog file
<mwhudson> you edit that (and other things), run debuild -S which reads that file (and other things) and it creates a .changes file
<wgrant> magcius: The _source.changes file is completely generated. You shouldn't touch it yourself.
<mwhudson> which is one of the things dput uploads
<magcius> mwhudson, how do I edit the description and things like that? It doesn't look like it's using my ChangeLog file (which was forked from another project)
<wgrant> magcius: debian/control
<magcius> what do I want? project (version) jaunty; urgency=low?
<mwhudson> yes, something like that
<mwhudson> dch is handy for editing the changelog, the format is rather precise
<magcius> Is there a restriction on how recent the date needs to be?
<wgrant> No.
<magcius> Okay, I think I'm getting the hang of this now.
<magcius> Thanks for putting up with me... I'm completely new to Debian package distribution.
<mwhudson> this probably isn't the best place to learn it :)
<mwhudson> magcius: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide ?
<magcius> mwhudson, yeah, it's all over my head, because the instructions on help.launchpad.net are way simpler.
<mwhudson> well, simpler, because they point to that page for all the details :)
<ripps> Okay, I keep asking, but nobody seems to know why so many of the PPA build machines are down.
<magcius> I assume they're not down, just really queued because Jaunty just came out.
<wgrant> ripps: Most of the buildds that aren't shown there are probably now acting as release mirrors. The other dead ones probably got automatically deactivated when they failed due to the overloading.
<ripps> magcius: Once you start getting the basics of debian packaging down, try doing some test builds using pbuilder. I good make your packages accomadate this system, because all the ubuntu PPA's and package building machines use it
<ripps> wgrant: Thanks, I was wondering about that.
<wgrant> ripps: Launchpad builds use sbuild, not pbuilder.
<magcius> wgrant, was that developed for this purpose?
<wgrant> Although they look fairly similar to the package, in some cases the differences matter.
<wgrant> magcius: What do you mean?
<magcius> wgrant, is sbuild a Canonical product developed for Launchpad?
<wgrant> magcius: No - it was used in Debian for years before. But the one used on Launchpad is fairly hacked up by Canonical.
<magcius> wgrant, ah, do you release your modifications?
<wgrant> magcius: I've nothing to do with Canonical.
<wgrant> magcius: But no, it doesn't seem that they do.
<magcius> wgrant, rejected again. "notify-osd-better_0.1-1.dsc: Section 'unknown' is not valid"
<wgrant> magcius: That should be clear.
<wgrant> The error means exactly what it says.
<wgrant> See the Debian Policy Manual for valid sections.
<magcius> wgrant, but my dsc file was generated?
<wgrant> magcius: See debian/control.
<magcius> wgrant, would it because my Description spans multiple lines?
<wgrant> magcius: No - see the Section fields in all of the Package and Binary stanzas.
<magcius> In debian/control? That's a very short file.
<magcius> oh, shoot.
<ripps> magcius: I think you get that error because in your debian/control, you haven't specify which section the source package is. notify-osd is x11
<soc1> ppa a bit slow today?
<soc1> "Estimated build start:               in 4 hours" ...
<wgrant> soc1: Lots of the buildds are being used as Ubuntu release mirrrors, and some of the others were automatically deactivated when Launchpad was overloaded this morning.
<soc1> ah ok
<wgrant> So yes, it's a bit abnormal.
<soc1> mh ok, looks i won't get mplayer built in the next few hours ...
<wgrant> spm: Can you kick those deactivated buildds?
<spm> wgrant: I believe they have been. that not the case?
<magcius> wgrant, I'm curious how do you know all this if you don't work for/not affiliated with Canonical.
<wgrant> spm: Oh, indeed they have.
<wgrant> magcius: You pick these things up in the Ubuntu dev community.
<spm> magcius: he ask's questions and keeps his eyes open :-)
#launchpad 2009-04-24
<magcius> Is there a way to tell when my package is going to be built?
<wgrant> magcius: It will give you an estimate on the build page - you can get there by expanding the package on your PPA page, and clicking on the architecture in which you are interested.
<magcius> 6 hours :(
<wgrant> magcius: Things normally start building in a matter of seconds, but it's all a bit off today because of Ubuntu 9.04.
<magcius> wgrant, ah.
<wgrant> magcius: If you look at https://launchpad.net/builders, you can see the backlog.
<magcius> I'm curious why it's off today because of Ubuntu 9.04?
<magcius> Are they repurposing the builders?
<spm> yes
<wgrant> magcius: There are normally about three times as many builders. I've heard they're now serving release downlodas.
<wgrant> And lots of the remaining builders were down for several hours earlier, because of Launchpad load problems.
<magcius> Ah, okay.
<magcius> They already have tons of mirrors.
<wgrant> There's never enough, though.
<magcius> Why can't they do that "Select Best Site" thing in Software Sources in update-manager?
<wgrant> All of the local mirrors collapse much more quickly than Canonical's.
<spm> wgrant: aye. from what little I've seen, some of the mirrors were flatlining their connections. whee.
<wgrant> spm: Yep. We somehow need to encourage more torrents.
<wgrant> spm: And work out a good solution for distributed archive mirrors...
<magcius> wgrant, why not have the update-manager use torrents?
<wgrant> magcius: That would be ideal, and apt-p2p does that, but it can't really be installed by default.
<magcius> And actually, when I used the Select Best Site option, those weren't timing out.
<magcius> Is there a way to make a PPA apply to more than one version of Ubuntu?
<Nafallo> magcius: yes. upload source packages for different versions of ubuntu.
<magcius> Nafallo, :(
<magcius> Nafallo, is there a tool to modify debian/control, run debuild and dput them?
<Nafallo> not that I know of that does it automatically (thank god)
<magcius> Nafallo, so you do it manually?
<magcius> Nafallo, why is that a "thank god"?
<Nafallo> because I'm not a fan of automatisation when it comes to things that should be quality controlled.
<Nafallo> :-)
<mwhudson> there is autoppa
<magcius> mwhudson_, autoppa's latest PPA is for Gusty?
<mwhudson_> maybe it's not maintained then
 * Kangarooo is try to digga and figga aut Lauchpad
<Kangarooo> why in launchpad i cant put that bug also affects distribution xubuntu? Also affects distribution/package
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu is a flavour of Ubuntu
<Kangarooo> hmm ok so if there is problem with xubuntu then it can be solved in #ubuntu and if problem with video card then in #x.org ? and if problem that xubuntu doesnt have guest accoung when pressing quit button then its report needed to #xfce ? right?
<cody-somerville> no
<OdyX> Hi. I have a bug in a Debian package (kdesudo) for which Launchpad is upstream (aka kdesudo is developed on the Launchpad). How should I forward the bug ? Simple copy-paste in Launchpad ?
<noodles775> gmb: ^^^ ?
<gmb> Hmm. Interesting one.
<gmb> OdyX: So, to be clear, there's no record of the bug in Launchpad at the moment, right?
<gmb> And the fix for the bug needs to happen in the upstream, which tracks its bugs using LP?
<AnAnt> Hello, I got several packages hosted in the same branch: lp:sabily-artwork
<AnAnt> is it possible to migrate each package to a separate branch, keeping along the history ?
<OdyX> gmb: exactly.
<OdyX> well.. there is "sort of" the same bug... but not on same version... This bug seems specific to actual Debian unstable (I did try it in Ubuntu qemu and no fail)
<AnAnt> hmm
<mpt> AnAnt, you'd probably get a quicker answer to your question in #bzr
<AnAnt> ok
<mpt> But one possibility that occurs to me is making a branch of your original branch for each package, and then in each of those, deleting the files that don't belong
<rowinggolfer> are there any good gui frontends for bzr?
<AnAnt> thatnks
<AnAnt> thanks
<balor> Are there any plans for lp to support git in the near future?
<beuno> balor, yes, git imports should happen soon-ish
<balor> beuno: Great.  Thanks.
<gmb> OdyX: Hmm. okay. So, I think your best solution in this case is to file the bug against the project in Launchpad and include a link to the original report. It's then up to the maintainers of the project to decide where the bug actually is.
<OdyX> gmb: Okay. Clear. I am kdesudo maintainer for Debian btw ;)
<gmb> OdyX: Ok. So if the upstream maintainer (I'm assuming that's someone else :)) decides it's not a bug in kdesudo upstream then you can track the bug in DebBugs and Launchpad can simply track its status. LP should automatically start doing that when you include the link to the original bug in your new report.
<OdyX> okay.
<OdyX> gmb: Done that way : https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/kdesudo/+bug/365956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365956 in kdesudo "Cannot find the D-Bus Session Server" [Undecided,New]
<gmb> OdyX: Perfect! Nicely done.
<KIAaze> hi, what happened to the i386 build farm? https://launchpad.net/builders
<KIAaze> there were more machines before, no?
<wgrant> KIAaze: They were taken temporarily for use in the Ubuntu 9.04 release.
<KIAaze> ok, thx
<KIAaze> it's the first time I notice all the consequences of such a release. :)
<poolie> BjornT (or whoever): who's allowed to change the status of a series-targetted bug task?
<poolie> apparently someone in the project team can't do it
<BjornT> poolie: anyone can change the status of any bug task
<poolie> ok, i think it's probably because he was on edge and not logged in there
<poolie> thansk
<philn> hi
<philn> is it possible to attach a file to a bug using launchpadlib?
<wgrant> philn: See https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#bug, the addAttachment method.
<philn> yep, just found it
<philn> i get a strange error when calling addAttachment(), the data has to be serialized in JSON?
<intellectronica> philn: what error do you get?
<philn> <StringIO.StringIO instance at 0xa91186c> is not JSON serializable
<wgrant> It has to be a string.
<philn> ok so i misunderstood the doc
<philn> data
<philn> 	
<philn> (required)
<philn> Link to a file resource. 	
<wgrant> That looks like the description for the internal API.
<wgrant> Like lots of the stuff in the webservice API is :(
<philn> ok with a string it worked, thx
<intellectronica> wgrant, philn: yeah, the automagically generated +apidoc is often confusing. we will find a way to improve it
<wgrant> intellectronica: I suppose the best thing might be to add a description kwarg to lazr.restful.declarations.export*.
<intellectronica> wgrant: yeah, i guess that might be the solution
<nawi> I have an old bug that is supposedly fixed and I haven't got any responses https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/308410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308410 in update-manager "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Ampelbein> nawi: try #ubuntu-x - there should be the experts for xorg related issues
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP is working again! Sorry for the inconvenience | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<cody-somerville> launchpad is sloooow today :(
<KIAaze> hola :)
<KIAaze> What is the build score on launchpad?
<matsubara> cprov: can you answer KIAaze ?
<cprov> KIAaze: build priority, the higher the sooner a build will be dispatched.
<KIAaze> and how is the build priority set?
<KIAaze> I suppose retrying a build resets it to 0. But what about the other cases?
<cprov> KIAaze: messy heuristic on the build archive (PPA, PRIMARY, PARTNER), source component, urgency and age in queue (basically)
<cprov> KIAaze: oh, PPA privacy as well.
<KIAaze> thx
<soren> jml: Thanks for the speedy vcs import review :)
<cprov> KIAaze: can you, please, file a question on Soyuz for describing these aspects in the wiki ? I think it would be nice to have that as a reference in the future.
<KIAaze> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation/+bug/329227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329227 in launchpad-documentation "Docs don't explain how a build score works" [Undecided,New]
<cprov> KIAaze: cool
<KIAaze> there's another missing thing in the packaging docs I noticed recently: what are the version nb conventions. I found it somewhere after a while, but it should be in the packaging help.
<cprov> thanks
<cprov> KIAaze: 'nb' ?
<KIAaze> 1.3.5-XubuntuY
<KIAaze> what values X and Y should have and when to add the ubuntu part
<KIAaze> http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/17/ubuntu-package-version-naming-explanation/
<cprov> KIAaze: right, but what does the term 'nb' expand to ?
<KIAaze> nb=number
<cprov> errr, okay :)
<cprov> right, that part of the version is an ubuntu policy, and I think it's explained in the packaging-guide, no ?
<KIAaze> yes, it's here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete but not there: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<KIAaze> I had to google a bit. :)
<KIAaze> mmh, should I still ask the question about the build score on the soyuz project? (the bug report wasn't from me)
<cprov> KIAaze: no, the bug on lp-doc is actually the right way to go, thanks for finding it.
<jml> soren: np. I was checking my email and in the right timezone :)
<jml> soren: also, it's a project I care about :)
<bokey> hi whats this error code - Error ID: OOPS-1210C1467)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1210C1467
<bokey> why the heck am i getting Timeout error on a particular url
<bokey> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa
<bokey> Error ID: OOPS-1210C1467
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1210C1467
<bokey> hmm
<bokey> uhh? how the heck am i suppose to have username+password?
<jpds> You don't.
<bokey> exactly
<jpds> That's for Launchpad developers to see what the error means.
<jpds> bokey: And please be civil.
<bokey> jpds: lol i am being civil dude :)
<bokey> what did i do to make you feel "not" civil?
<bokey> lol
<bokey> jpds: so is it going to be resolved soon?? whats going to happen?
<bokey> thanks
<bokey> ^ that makes me civil?
<jpds> bokey: You have to wait for someone on the LP team to come along and look into it.
<bokey> jpds: oh thats the standard procedure around here. just want to read about the ppa
<bokey> its not urgent but thanks jpds
<james_w> bokey: try https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa
<bokey> james_w: thanks dude
<bigjools> that PPA index page sometimes times out, it has a lot of packages in it, just keep re-trying.  We're fixing these timeouts.
<bokey> right. thanks bigjools
<bokey> laterz folks
<KIAaze> I have a question about packaging: Could it be that the automatic dependency searching only searches for packages in the official repositories?
<KIAaze> the shlibs thingie
<jpds> That looks at what the binaries are linked to in the build environment.
<beuno> KIAaze, where else do you want it to search?
<KIAaze> in my PPA
<beuno> KIAaze, it should use those if they are a newer version
<KIAaze> it uses them to build the package
<KIAaze> but I just checked the log:
<KIAaze> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: Can't extract name and version from library name `libnglib.so'
<KIAaze> I guess I'll just add it manually
<savvas> updating the description of a bug on edge now makes a new line?
<savvas> I mean it breaks the line every ~100 characters?
<matsubara> savvas: really? can you give an example?
<savvas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157374/
<savvas> I didn't edit the original lines, I just added lines below, the "UPDATE:" and the rest
<savvas> and for some reason the diff I got in the email shows it as if it was edited
<BjornT> savvas: that's just how we display the changes in the e-mail. if we didn't do that, you'd have one + line and one - line, with the whole new and old description
<BjornT> savvas: oh, i misread you
<savvas> I mean I didn't touch the "This is same issue as in bug #282582 (was for intrepid) ..." line :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282582 in vlc "[0.9.4] Integrated video interface" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282582
<BjornT> savvas: i think it's still how we format the e-mail notifications, but it's certainly looks like a bug. i don't have time to look closer at it now.
<savvas> ok BjornT thanks :)
<AnAnt> Hello, I'm a member of the team "sabily.team", I noticed that when a bug is filed, and we are subscribed to it, the mailing list does not receive the posts to this bug
<AnAnt> is it because we haven't set a contact address for the team ?
<rockstar> AnAnt, set the contact address for the team to be the mailing list address.
<alex-weej> i checked out compiz from launchpad bzr, made some changes
<alex-weej> bzr commit -m "mymessage" && bzr push lp:~alex-weej/compiz/fix-bla
<alex-weej> it's taking ages uploading quite a lot
<alex-weej> isn't it supposed to only upload the "stacked" changes or something?
<alex-weej> and if so, how do i make it do that?
<rockstar> alex-weej, what version of bzr are you using?
<alex-weej> whatever's in jaunty
<alex-weej> Using default stacking branch /~compiz/compiz/ubuntu at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ealex-weej/compiz/
<rockstar> alex-weej, hm, it appears to be stacking.
<alex-weej> it uploaded something like 206k
<alex-weej> i removed about 8 lines
<Whoopie> hi, is everything ok with launchpad? uploaded a package to build for jaunty, but I don't get a confirmation and it's not shown on my PPA page.
<Whoopie> this is 30 minutes ago.
<AnAnt> rockstar: thanks
<Whoopie> interesting, why can I upload to hardy, but not jaunty? -> Rejected: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<maxb> Whoopie: Sounds like you are accidentally attempting to upload to Ubuntu itself, not a PPA.
<Whoopie> maxb: you're right. had a typo in my script. ;)
<karim> is there a particular way to handle cpu optimisations ?  I have a CFLAG line like this in a make file FLAGS    ?= -Wall -fPIC -O3 -march=pentium -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -fexpensive-optimizations -funroll-loops . however this doesn't work on amd64 build, why ???
<karim> march isn't backward compatible ?
<matsubara> cprov: can you help karim ^?
<karim> lauchpad doesn't crosscompile ?
<karim> I mean is it possible to create specific cpu packages ?
<james_w> -march=pentium sounds odd
<james_w> I'm not sure that will work on amd64
<james_w> you can look at DEB_BUILD_ARCH in debian/rules to set that conditionally
<karim> james_w: it doesnt work
<karim> james_w: this is a sub make file, I don't call it directly
<james_w> but if you call it with CFLAGS then it will override what is in there
<james_w> unless the top-level makefile doesn't use $(MAKE) in which case you should fix it
<karim> james_w: I guess I should go with no cpu options
<karim> in fact if I choose nothing, it's equivalent for gcc to choose -march=DEB_BUILD_ARCH ?
<james_w> well, you can make CPU options work, it just needs a bit of care
<james_w> I'm not sure what the default is
<karim> ubuntu build in i386 or i686 ?
<karim> i486-linux-gnu  tells gcc -v
<james_w> yep i486 for now
<Saffie_x> Hii xx
<mcfletch> I seem to be having some sort of error between the keyboard and chair here.  I can't seem to find the "Register a release" button (described here: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases) on the series overview page here (https://launchpad.net/vcs2eric/trunk or https://launchpad.net/vcs2eric/1.0.0a1).  Is there some condition that needs to be met to have the register release button show up?
<Saffie_x> Soo
<matsubara> mcfletch: let me see
<matsubara> mcfletch: there's a create release in the right hand side menu.
<matsubara> mcfletch: and thanks for bringing that up. I'll update the documentation
<ahasenack> I'm testing some stuff in Landscape regarding login email case (lower case, upper case, etc), and ended up having to test that in LP as well as a consequence of us using openid. Then I got this oops: OOPS-1210B2032
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1210B2032
<matsubara> ahasenack: would you mind to file a bug for and let me know the bug number?
<ahasenack> matsubara: done, #366406
<thewrath> i am getting an error message on launchpad
<matsubara> thewrath: what's the message?
<thewrath> trying to get to the source code
<thewrath> hold on i am trying to relaod it
<thewrath> " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<thewrath> " Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<thewrath> Thanks for your patience."
<matsubara> ahasenack: thanks. I'll ask someone to take a look
<ahasenack> thanks
<matsubara> thewrath: that sucks. you need to keep trying until it renders the correct page
<matsubara> our codebrowser server has a serious performance problem
<magcius> matsubara, I never understood why you didn't have Loggerhead look like the rest of Launchpad.
<magcius> s/have/make/
<thewrath> working now
<matsubara> you're welcome thewrath
<matsubara> :-/
<matsubara> magcius: well, it's a different codebase so it kinda makes sense to look a bit different, but I don't know the real answer to that question. rockstar probably knows
<magcius> matsubara, all you need is custom Genshi/Kid templates, right?
<matsubara> magcius: I know nothing about loggerhead internals. I think it can be made to look exactly like any other part of LP but I don't know the reasons why not.
<Ursinha> beuno, do you know? ^
<rockstar> magcius, loggerhead uses simpletal
<magcius> rockstar, oh, duh, I took a quick look at the templates and it looked like Kid, which was based on TAL.
<magcius> rockstar, so why don't the templates look like Launchpad?
<rockstar> magcius, not sure.  Probably because there are bigger priorities.
<gsker> Hi. I went to post a comment for a bug today and found that I could not log in. Some digging revealed that I had used my comcast account and it's now gone.
<gsker> Is there any way to recover that association for my persona to my launchpad history?  I re-registered with my gmail account.
<Ursinha> gsker, the older account is gone? how come?
<gsker> I switched to qwest.
<Ursinha> you can ask for the new account to be merged with the old one - if that still exists :)
<gsker> Hmm. The old e-mail account is gone.
<gsker> Oh wait
 * gsker tries something.
<gsker> gee.  Didn't think to actually type the email address and password.
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP is working again! Sorry for the inconvenience | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<gsker> Who do i ask for the merge.  Now that I have logged in.
<wgrant> gsker: Go to https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge.
<gsker> never mind.  It's right there on the launchpadhelp page.
<gsker> <sigh>
<Ursinha> :)
<Peng_> Sooo, why isn't edge showing the description and whiteboard on branch pages?
<wgrant> Peng_: They were removed.
<wgrant> Peng_: bug #361197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361197 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch summaries and branch whiteboards should go away" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361197
<Peng_> Eh.
#launchpad 2009-04-25
<Peng_> I get removing whiteboard, but summaries? Why?
<wgrant> rockstar: Do you know?
 * rockstar reads backchat
<rockstar> Peng_, we removed whiteboards and summaries.
<rockstar> Peng_, very few people used them.
<rockstar> Peng_, we'll probably replace them with some sort of commenting system.
<Peng_> Eh, that's a shame.
<Peng_> Oh well, whatever.
<Peng_> (I mean, replacing them with a commenting system is okay. But there's nothing right now.)
<rockstar> Peng_, what did you use them for?
<Peng_> Mostly I just copied a commit message to use as the description, and copied the whiteboard to both the branch and related bug.
<Peng_> But I figure the whiteboard is useful when there isn't a related bug.
<rockstar> Peng_, the bmp has a commit message.
<Peng_> I discovered they had been removed when I wanted to use the whiteboard to list all of the reasons a test dev6rr branch couldn't be mirrored.
<Peng_> Which obviously doesn't exactly match with normal LP usage.
<Peng_> What happens when you edit a branch with a summary or whiteboard on edge? Do they get removed?
<rockstar> Peng_, they just won't show up on the UI anymore.
<Peng_> Ok.
<skierpage> Hi, I have a problem with my account https://bugs.launchpad.net/~skierpage  I think what happened is I filed a bug on SourceForge (see that URL), and when it was migrated to launchpad a skierpage@users.sourceforge.net was auto-created.  But that isn't my normal e-mail.  Is there a way to change an e-mail address, or to transfer "skierpage" to another user?
<skierpage> There are requests like this in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad , should I make it there?
<skierpage> No worries, I found https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<rockstar> skierpage, if you ask a question on the Launchpad project, an admin can merge the two accounts.
<rockstar> skierpage, oh, looks like you got it worked out.  :)
<skierpage> rockstar, thanks.  Yup,  https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge and https://launchpad.net/~skierpage/+editemails worked.
<skierpage> Nicely done by the way!  It seems SourceForge.net can't merge or retire its bogus skierpage@users.sourceforge.net
<skierpage> Should I use bugs.launchpad.net to report bugs about the generally-excellent ubuntu.com web site?
<rockstar> skierpage, yes.
<daskreech> Hallo
<daskreech> Is there a way to get a semi descriptive list of the available PPAs ?
<wgrant> daskreech: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=
<soren> Is it common for svn imports from SourceForge to fail like this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25954354/elasticfox-trunk-log.txt
<soren> ...or is it a problem specific to the project being imported?
<savvas> when I click on the source package in my PPA it doesn't show the details: https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/experimental
<savvas> it's probably an edge problem, since this one works: https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/experimental
<savvas> here's a screenshot: http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/3393/screenshotbly.png
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I remove a project that I've registered ?
<intellectronica> AnAnt: you can't. why do you want to do that?
<AnAnt> well, I found it was a mistake
<AnAnt> not sure though
<AnAnt> we have this project sabily-artwork
<AnAnt> which actually consists of about 5 packages
<intellectronica> AnAnt: you can file a question and an admin will remove the project for you, if the request is legitimate
<AnAnt> so I was thinking of making an independant project for each package
<AnAnt> so I started one project, but now I think that it won't be of any benefit to have a separate project for each package
<LarstiQ> AnAnt: right, sounds like following intellectronica's advice (https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion) seems appropriate
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> how can one register a distro on LP ?
<VK7HSE> I'm wondering has there at any point been consideration to keep usage stats on current projects? (similar to popularity!) or would something like this regress the overall performance of the launchpad site?
 * VK7HSE pidgin decided to fly away! (crash!)
<VK7HSE> Take 2  ... I'm wondering has there at any point been consideration to keep usage stats on current projects? (similar to popularity!) or would something like this regress the overall performance of the launchpad site?
<LarstiQ> What kind of usage stats? Not that I know.
<VK7HSE> LarstiQ: well for instance, I package for a project called Me TV... it would be nice to know (if this is possible) just how many people are using that particular project...
<LarstiQ> VK7HSE: right, how do you measure that?
<LarstiQ> VK7HSE: Debian and Ubuntu have popcon, but that's optional
<VK7HSE> LarstiQ: well that's the issues! you can't...
<VK7HSE> LarstiQ: I suppose too it gets into one of those issues where it borders on privacy too...
<LarstiQ> VK7HSE: yup
<VK7HSE> LarstiQ: but just anonymous usage in general just distro and variant would be nice...
<LarstiQ> VK7HSE: the xmms2 project has an `et` component for this
<LarstiQ> VK7HSE: you might want to look at that
<VK7HSE> ok thanks... :)
<LarstiQ> VK7HSE: http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/wiki/ET and #xmms2 on freenode
<VK7HSE> LarstiQ: ;)
 * VK7HSE I see implement in the software don't rely on launchpad for this type of info!
<LarstiQ> VK7HSE: indeed
<savvas> can someone check bug 366709 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366709 in launchpad "[edge] PPA: cannot see "Publishing details" of the source package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366709
<synic> where can I post bugs about the ppa system?
<jpds> synic: bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz
<magcius> That reminds me, is Soyuz going open-source or not?
<jpds> No.
<magcius> So Launchpad is going open-source, but not Soyuz?
<jpds> That's what I heard.
<magcius> I wonder if Rocketfuel development would be hosted on Launchpad.
<jpds> Mostly because you need a _MASSIVE_ infrastructure to run it.
<magcius> jpds, and that's a reason for not releasing it open-source?
<jpds> *shrug* - that's what I read.
<magcius> Is there anything else that Canonical keeps closed-source?
<savvas> synic: what kind of bugs? you can't see the details when you click on a source package in ppa? :)
<Saffie_x> Hii xx
<Ursinha> hi Saffie_x, how are you today?
<Saffie_x> Im good
<Ursinha> great :)
<Saffie_x> good nd you
<Ursinha> I'm fine too
<Nafallo> Ursinha: if your pidgin isn't working I want to stab it in the face :-)
<Saffie_x> Lol
<Ursinha> Nafallo, go for it!
 * Ursinha takes the knife and hands Nafallo 
 * Ursinha restarts pidgin
<Nafallo> :-D
<Nafallo> Ursinha: sudo apt-get install gajim ;-)
<Nafallo> Ursinha: ehrm. no actually!
<Nafallo> Ursinha: that would mean you could blame me for when it's not working....
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> but gajim is only jabber :
<Ursinha> :/
<Nafallo> Ursinha: FTW!
<Ursinha> I use icq
<Nafallo> Ursinha: get online and I'll explain why it's win :-)
<Ursinha> only me and the russians do
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> I mean, I use icq and jabber
<Nafallo> Ursinha: just get it working for starters then ;-)
<Ursinha> Nafallo, my supafast connection will install it in
<Ursinha> 5 mins
<Ursinha> 0_o
<Nafallo> Ursinha: o_O
<Nafallo> Ursinha: remind me to put an archive mirror on my laptop for allhands then ;-)
<Nafallo> Ursinha: but yes. I've seen it grow and I reckon I'll try and split out the iconthemes etc to a seperate package for karmic
<Ursinha> :)
<Nafallo> Ursinha: wouldn't mind a wishlist bug ;-)
<Nafallo> considering your speed must be 1MB/m :-P
<Nafallo> ...
<Ursinha> lol
 * mneptok uses notes nailed to tortoises
<Saffie_x> I LOVE TEA
<mneptok> Saffie_x: please no.
<synic> savvas: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25972966/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.exaile-devel_20090425-bzr2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<synic> might not be a bug, but runpy is a standard module, so there's no reason it should fail on that.
<Saffie_x> i love sweat
<Saffie_x> swet
<Saffie_x> nd poo
<Saffie_x> poo tastes nice like chocolate bisciuts
<Saffie_x> hi da
<Saffie_x> hi dad
<mneptok> Saffie_x: STOP
<Saffie_x> okay
<mneptok> and that's the end of that
<t> indeed.
 * mneptok drizzles pure, raw fury over tomaw
<mneptok> *muah*
<t> hehe
<t> I'll stick around in case he tries to
<mneptok> did you k: mail.scoffer.net ?
<mneptok> (seems (s)he was connecting multiple clients)
<t> there were a few clients from there yes
<mneptok> *noddle*
<t> one parted shortly after I joined
<t> given the hostname it's probably some expoitable host anyway
<mneptok> t: don't take it personally. we adore you.
<t> :)
<Snova> Oh! t = tomaw, and I was wondering who would have such a short nick.
<t> I have too many channels for a single connection to handle
<mneptok> t: i tried that excuse with my wife. she still won;t let me have mistresses. :/
<Ursinha> ouch
<t> haha
<Snova> Even being able to change the limit? Wow.
<t> There are two limits, 20 and 120.  I should probably cut down.
<ripps> PPA Build Machines: i386: 323 builds waiting in queue
<ripps> what's going on here?
<Nafallo> ripps: ehrm. most likely people wanting packages built... :-)
<SamB> ripps: why would that be unusual?
<ripps> Nafallo: No, I'm talking about it being i386 specifically, lpia=0 amd64=12
<Nafallo> ripps: ARCH=ALL
<Nafallo> ehrm.
<Nafallo> ARCH=ANY really :-)
<Nafallo> or no. damn. was a long time since I thought about that stuff.
<SamB> what, the arch-independent packages all build on i386?
#launchpad 2009-04-26
<Nafallo> yeah. that's what I tried to say. thanks SamB :-)
 * SamB waits for that dosemu ARM build
 * SamB wonders why nobody is laughing
 * SamB begins to suspect that nobody here has any idea how dosemu actually works
<spm> SamB: cause it's too early in the morning and I'm only half way thru coffee? :-)
 * Nafallo haven't had a reason to use dosemu ;-)
<exarkun> How do I remove branches from code.launchpad.net/project?  And what if they're branches created by someone else?
<intellectronica> exarkun: you can't remove someone else's branches. you can remove your own by clicking the rubbish bin icon next to the branch title on the branch's page
<exarkun> I don't really want to delete the branch.  I just want to make it so they aren't listed on the project's code page.
<exarkun> For example, because they have been merged.
<intellectronica> exarkun: right. you can't do that. but it sounds like a sensible idea to me. there's really not much point in displaying merged branches. file a bug
<exarkun> Okay
<mwhudson> merged branches should be hidden by default
<LarstiQ> I guess.
<mwhudson> ah, is this for twisted?
<exarkun> pyOpenSSL
<mwhudson> i guess bzr-svn can't necessarily tell when branches are merged in svn
<mwhudson> oh
<exarkun> What if X is a branch of main, and then I make a branch Y of X, and then merge Y into main?
<exarkun> Is it expected that X would be hidden in that case?
<mwhudson> mm
<mwhudson> yes, i think so
<exarkun> Hm ok
<mwhudson> i think the check is "is the tip of X in the ancestry of trunk"
<exarkun> I thought that's what happened in this case, but I might also have messed up the merge somehow so that it wasn't actually quite that.
<exarkun> Oh.  Or maybe someone committed another rev to X after I branched to Y.
 * exarkun looks at some histories.
<mwhudson> the code confirms my understanding
<exarkun> Mmm no I must have just merged wrong.  The revision that looks like it should be the merge doesn't actually look like a merge revision should look.
<mwhudson> exarkun: which branches on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/pyopenssl should be hidden?
<mwhudson> oh ok
<exarkun> That only adjusts my feature request slightly, I think :)
<exarkun> If I hork a merge, what should I do to get the branch hidden on that page? ;)
<exarkun> Ooh
<mwhudson> i guess get the person who owns the branch to mark it as merged
<exarkun> Okay, I didn't merge the branch on purpose, because it came from the wrong place and had extra revisions I didn't like and such.
<mwhudson> (or abandonded)
<mwhudson> i think we'd like to have old branches fade away after a certain amount of time, but this hasn't done yet
<mwhudson> *been
<exarkun> That sounds like it will be good
<ripps> It's occured to me that more and more people are using Launchpad to build PPA packages, are there any plans to add more building servers? Otherwise the queues are only going to get longer
<Ampelbein> ripps: normally there are way more ppa-builders but i guess they are being used as archive-servers for the time being since jaunty was just released and the run for the archives is currently very high.
<ripps> Ampelbein: Ah, that makes sense
<LarstiQ> ripps: usually my uploads are processed switfly
<LarstiQ> swiftly even
<Nafallo> Ampelbein: releases.ubuntu.com rather :-)
<Ampelbein> Nafallo: ok, was just guessing. you know better ;-)
<Nafallo> :-)
<jense> sorry I have a newbie question, I want to checkout a single directory from a bazaar branch - it is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-new-wave/anton/devel/files/head%3A/newwave-theme. If I checkout the whole trunk with "bzw branch lp:anton" I fetch so many things I don´t need
<Snova> I'm not sure if you can fetch a single directory with Bazaar.
<jense> Snova, ahh okay, thanks. I will use the release zip file instead
<ripps> Occasionally I see these private build being done by the PPA builders, what exactly does that mean? Can certain people use them without disclosing what being built?
<wgrant> ripps: Those are builds from private PPAs, which are used by the Ubuntu security team and various other parties who need to keep things hidden.
<ripps> wgrant: ah, thanks, I was wondering about that.
 * VK7HSE-Eee (Error ID: OOPS-1212ED297)  :(
<VK7HSE-Eee> I keep getting whilst attempting to copy packages from one ppa to another...
<spiv> VK7HSE-Eee: hmm, looks like a bug (rather than a simple timeout or something temporary like that)
<wgrant> spiv: Anything obvious in the traceback?
<spiv> VK7HSE-Eee: please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz, make sure you include the OOPS ID
<VK7HSE-Eee> spiv: yeah! I'll just have to wait to see when it gets resolved ;)  not that I can make any sense of!
<VK7HSE-Eee> spiv: ok!
<spiv> wgrant: Some sort of interaction with database replication I think
<wgrant> spiv: Ah, ugly.
<spiv> wgrant: I'm rapidly losing touch with modern launchpad, though :)
<spiv> wgrant: I suspect it's actually a fairly trivial bug, perhaps some code just needs to be tweaked to perform transactions on the master rather than a slave, or something.
<VK7HSE-Eee> I purposely did it about 12 times just to make sure there was really a problem!
<spiv> VK7HSE-Eee: :)
<VK7HSE-Eee> spiv: the url you quoted is broken!
<spiv> VK7HSE-Eee: works ok for me...
<spiv> VK7HSE-Eee: did the comma accidentally get included in the link for you, maybe?
<VK7HSE-Eee> spiv: Hmm... I'll check...
<VK7HSE-Eee> spiv: no it didn't... any I'll just navigate my way there!
<VK7HSE-Eee> spiv: is this what you meant?   https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz
<savvas> OOPS-1212ED326
<savvas> bug 82753 - "Add comment" sends to +addcomment instead of a dropdown comment input box and typing in the comment and sending shows that error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82753 in gstreamer0.10 "/usr/bin/gst-launch not available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82753
<VK7HSE-Eee> bugger! got this (Error ID: OOPS-1212EC352) when attempting to file the bug! :-/
<VK7HSE-Eee> maybe I need to logout/in but select not to use beta?
<wgrant> VK7HSE-Eee: You can disable the beta redirect at https://launchpad.net/
<wgrant> But I wonder if these three OOPSes are related.
<VK7HSE-Eee> wgrant: you also get the option when you login!
<wgrant> VK7HSE-Eee: Ah - I haven't logged in for a while.
<VK7HSE-Eee> Nope that didn't work either! now got another OOPS...  (Error ID: OOPS-1212EC361)
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/ -> Click on the relatively huge disable for 2 hours button and go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug (without edge) :)
<VK7HSE-Eee> has to be an internal error me thinks!
<wgrant> An OOPS is an internal error, yes.
<VK7HSE-Eee> savvas: that's what I just did...
<VK7HSE-Eee> wgrant: I realise this!  ;)
<savvas> well it works for me
<wgrant> Me too.
<savvas> VK7HSE-Eee: while at https://launchpad.net log out and log back in
<savvas> or.. did you try that?
<VK7HSE-Eee> savvas: yup, I'll do that and clear cookies as well ;)
<savvas> good idea!
<VK7HSE-Eee> well that worked! bug has now been submitted...  Bug #367190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367190 in soyuz "Error copying packages from one ppa to another (Error ID: OOPS-1212EA687) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367190
<VK7HSE-Eee> Hmm must be an echo :P
<VK7HSE-Eee> All worked fine when not using the beta pages for copying...
<spiv> wgrant: your guess might be right.  OOPS-1212EC352 looks like the same kind of error.
<wgrant> spiv: What about OOPS-1212ED326?
<spiv> wgrant: that one too
<wgrant> Ooh dear.
<wgrant> So it wasn't just the session.
<wgrant> But they're all edge, and there have been some DBish changes on edge lately.
<spiv> "Slony-I: Table foo is replicated and cannot be modified on a subscriber node"
<spiv> The "foo" varies in the different OOPSes.
<wgrant> r8278 could be relevant.
<wgrant> I imagine there are significant store selector changes there.
<savvas> so wait
<savvas> OOPS-1212ED326 is the same bug?
<wgrant> Most probably.
<wgrant> The main slave store is being used, rather than the main master, on some write operations.
<wgrant> (it looks very like that, at least)
<savvas> should I set bug 367189 as invalid then? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367189 in launchpad "[edge] OOPS-1212ED326 cannot add comments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367189
<wgrant> Probably mark 367190 as a duplicate of it.
<wgrant> it's certainly still a bug, just more general...
<savvas> alrighty!
<savvas> heh I can't do duplicates either :P
<savvas> OOPS-1212ED356
<wgrant> Use production.
<savvas> yep!
<savvas> trying now
<savvas> works, wheow
<rohan> whatever i try to do on LP, i always get the Oops! message
<wgrant> rohan: Go to https://launchpad.net/ and disable the beta redirect.
<rohan> ghosh thanks, i was trying to find that option!
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: edge.launchpad.net having issues - use launchpad.net instead | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<spiv> wgrant: thanks
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<BUGabundo> is (Error ID:             OOPS-1212EC388)           on edge known?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: See the topic.
<BUGabundo> I had to stop redirection
<BUGabundo> ok! thanks
<BUGabundo> then I'm gone! sorry for the noise
<Kmos> OOPS-1212EB414
<wgrant> Kmos: See the topic.
<Kmos> wgrant: ah ok =) thanks
<spm> *** edge has been restored to "prior most recent update" - should be ok again - ping me if still oopsing ***
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<wgrant> spm: There's something wrong with the JS on bug pages, still. YUI undefined errors.
<wgrant> That might have been there yesterday - but I don't remember it.
<spm> wgrant: :-( I'd assume it was there yesterday; or is a caching/browser issue of some sort. bzr uncommit; bzr revert; restart; doesn't leave much room for doubt :-)
<VK7HSE> WARNING! NOOB QUESTION!  is there a way to delete a ppa that you have created and no longer wish to have ???
<wgrant> VK7HSE: You certainly can't do it yourself, but you might be able to ask an admin to do it for you.
<VK7HSE> wgrant: Ok!... is there a reason as to why you can't though?
<wgrant> VK7HSE: I don't know. Maybe because it's hard to automagically remove the archive from disk, or because it makes apt angry. Or maybe just because it hasn't been implemented.
<VK7HSE> ;)  ok thanks...
<Ampelbein> hi there. is there a problem known with the "package-chooser"-thingie on edge? (I don't know what it's called) If i want to assign a package to a bug, on the non-edge i can enter few letters, select "choose" and i get a result list. on edge there is just an empty list.
<bjfs> Hi, I was thinking about Ubunturo status, but got stuck with the signing of the Code of Conduct. Error 7,8 Bad Signature. Yeah, right ;p
<bjfs> okay, nevermind; figured it out...
<seku> hello. I want to get https://code.launchpad.net/~keebus/simple-pygame-gui/main but i can't find where to download it... except for downloading each file separately.
<LarstiQ> seku: you can get the code with `bzr branch lp:~keebus/simple-pygame-gui/main`
<seku> yet another cvs :D
<seku> thanks
 * LarstiQ looks if there is a release
<LarstiQ> nope, doesn't seem to be
<ikus060> Hi, it's been an hours that i'm trying to get my 'Translation' to work. May some one help me to get it run ?
<colonelqubit> what markup syntax does launchpad use in bug comments?
<colonelqubit> I'd like to link to one bug from another bug report, but there's no Preview button so I can check my syntax.
<andrea-bs> colonelqubit: Launchpad doesn't use any markup syntax; if you want to insert a link to an another bug just write "bug #123" (replacing 123 with the correct bug number)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123 in rosetta "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<colonelqubit> andrea-bs: Thanks. Is that doc'd somewhere?
<andrea-bs> colonelqubit: I think it is somewhere on https://help.launchpad.net but I'm not sure
<tlatelolco> Hello! I have a problem while uploading a .changes file to my ppa
<tlatelolco> it prompts "Checking signature on .changes" "gpg: no openpgp valid data was found" "gpg: can't verifiy the signature"
<LarstiQ> tlatelolco: did you sign it with the gpg attached to your launchpad account?
<tlatelolco> um, with the gpg -s command?
<tlatelolco> gpg -s *.changes ?
<LarstiQ> tlatelolco: debsign
<tlatelolco> ok! but it wants to sign with the wrong key (not the one of ppa)
<Ampelbein> tlatelolco: it takes the changelog-entry, extracts the mailadress of the topmost entry and signs with that
<Ampelbein> tlatelolco: the ppa-key is used to verify downloaded files, not the ones you send.
<tlatelolco> ok. i understood. thank you! :)
<Ampelbein> you're welcome.
<happosade> When I make new blueprint, what I need to put in "For"
<happosade> If it should be for anyone and any app
<joshua24> anyone have an idea? Launchpad can't find my GPG key I added with          gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys? its been like 25-30 mins...
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go | All JS currently broken on edge: http://launchpad.net/bugs/367337
<tlatelolco> Hello! I had a rejected upload. Here is the mail sent to me:
<tlatelolco> Rejected:
<tlatelolco> Upload rejected because it contains binary packages. Ensure you are using `debuild -S`, or an equivalent command, to generate only the source package before re-uploading.
<tlatelolco> what is it??
<LarstiQ> tlatelolco: what the message says, you're uploading binaries but should not.
<tlatelolco> the .deb?
<LarstiQ> tlatelolco: yes
<tlatelolco> isn't it the goal - to upload the .deb, for the ppl to install our packages?
<ikus060> Hi, I need some help here to configure the translation 'system' for my project.
<LarstiQ> tlatelolco: no, you upload the source, the ppa builders then build the .deb from that.
<ZuLuuuuuu> can we upload .exe files for windows projects?
<LarstiQ> tlatelolco: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Building your source package
<LarstiQ> ZuLuuuuuu: not that I know of
<ZuLuuuuuu> oh, sorry to hear that, I have some cross-platform projects which include setup.exe files for windows users
<ZuLuuuuuu> this means I won't be able to host them completely on Launchpad
<LarstiQ> ZuLuuuuuu: you could file a question on the launchpad project to ask what you could do.
<ZuLuuuuuu> LarstiQ: Thanks
<LarstiQ> tlatelolco: just upload the source with dput as mentioned
<LarstiQ> tlatelolco: private messaging people on a general question is usually a bad idea
<tlatelolco> (ok)
<LarstiQ> I, for one, am going to bed now.
<LarstiQ> good night
<tlatelolco> bye
<gmb> ZuLuuuuuu: Yes, you can add them to a particular series as a download. They would be unconnected to PPAs in that case.
<LarstiQ> gmb: doh, forgot about that.
<gmb> LarstiQ: Last time someone asked this question I had to actually try it out to be sure I wasn't imagining it. ;)
<Snova> I wonder if that means KVirc has made a new release.
<ZuLuuuuuu> gmb: thanks, that's good news.
#launchpad 2010-04-26
<Phantomas> there is an error with bazaar
<Phantomas> Internal Server Error
<thumper> Phantomas: which url?
<Phantomas> thumper: thanks, it works now
<thumper> Phantomas: loggerhead has an issue sometimes loading the cache the first time a branch is accessed
<thumper> Phantomas: it is a know problem, and being looked at
<Phantomas> good! Thanks for the info :)
<fale> hi
<fale> it seems launchpad is having some trouble with bzr..
<noodles775> fale: hi, in what respect? (I've just pushed some branches without an issue?)
<fale> noodles775: mmm now it seems to work again, before asking the commits diffs it was returning Internal Server Error
<maxb> There's definitely something wonky with loggerhead
<maxb> Someone reported that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sch-devs/sch-scripts/trunk/revision/109 was 500ing over the weekend, and it still is
<fale> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-meta/lucid/revision/201 this still does not work :(
<maxb> losa ping: Those loggerhead URLs are broken ^^^
<mthaddon> loggerhead's recently been restarted and is responding fine to nagios - sounds like it's broken in some less obvious way than "everything is down"
<wgrant> I haven't successfully viewed a revision in days.
<Imperion> err, what's going on with the servers?
<Imperion> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~catom-developers/catom/main/revision/46
<Imperion> ^Internal Server Error
<joaopinto> good morning, I have a spam problem with an LP mailinglist, where should I report it ?
<marktheunissen> hi all
<marktheunissen> is there anyone on duty to help? we're having "internal server error" issues on LP right now
<marktheunissen> hello ... any launchpad staff members around?
<marktheunissen> is anyone else having issues with Loggerhead / Launchpad right now?
<maxb> Yes, they are.
<marktheunissen> thanks
<maxb> mthaddon: OK, it's not the usual problem, but it seems widespread and persistent. Can you provide some feedback on whether an investigation is under way? And maybe post a notice to the channel topic and identi.ca ?
<mthaddon> maxb: I'll see if I can find someone to look into it and post a notice - sorry about that
<knipwim> mthaddon: thx for the explanation, was wondering about it too
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Code browsing is producing Internal Server Errors -- investigating
* mrevell-lunch changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Code browsing is producing Internal Server Errors -- should be working as normal
<yml> hello goodmorning
<yml> I have a quick question about vcs importer in launchpad.
<yml> Does anyone knows where I should report the fact that django import has been broken for six days ?
<maxb> ouch, looks like a weird cscvs error. That's black magic :-/
<yml> maxb: yep
<yml> maxb: do you know where I should report this issue ?
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Code browsing was producing Internal Server Errors -- should be working as normal now
<maxb> Normally I'd suggest asking the help contact's advice, but there doesn't appear to be one today
<maxb> yml: Filing a question on launchpad-code would at least provide somewhere to track the issue
<yml> maxb: there https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion ?
<maxb> yes
<yml> I will do this thanks for your guidance
<maxb> I suspect the initial reaction will be "Could we try this import with bzr-svn instead of cscvs?"
<maxb> yml: I created https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maxb/django/trunk-bzr-svn (pending review by vcs-imports staff)
<yml> maxb I have created a question
<yml> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108451
<yml> let us see if anyone take action on it
<jelmer> maxb: the URL in that import is invalid
<maxb> ugh, I have been defeated by vhosts
<maxb> LP sillyly refuses to have two imports from the same URL. Usually you can bypass it by fudging the hostname with an extra dot at the end
<jml> maxb: it's a bit silly
<maxb> Maybe you could remove the dot and just double one of the slashes in the path instead?
<jml> maxb: I guess in an ideal world we'd point you to the existing import with the same URL, ask you if that's what you meant, and then let you import a fresh one
<maxb> Or just let you create a new one
<jml> maxb: I think that would give us problems we don't have today, even though it solves problems we do have
<yml> jml: in this case the problem is that the existing one is stuck for 6 days :  https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/django/trunk
<maxb> Given how hard it is to create an import (need to wait for review), I'd expect the incidence of duplicate creation to be very low - such that the effort of dealing with it would be less than the time investment in the UI flow you propose
<jelmer> maxb: the goal is to remove the need for reviews though
<jml> maxb: you shouldn't have to wait for a review, either!
<humphreybc> Who's the Launchpad track lead for UDS?
<jelmer> yml: please note that those two imports are incompatible, you can't just pull from the new one if you have a copy of the old one
<jml> there's a Launchpad track at UDS?!
<humphreybc> no idea
<humphreybc> I just want to get this blueprint confirmed, or something
<humphreybc> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/launchpad-translator-communication
<jml> humphreybc: if there was, I'd probably be the lead, but I don't think there's a Launchpad track there.
<humphreybc> right, who should I set as approver? Henning?
<jml> humphreybc: danilo
<jml> humphreybc: UDS is very much an Ubuntu thing, and we Launchpadders go along, to listen, to be told what to do and to explain why that will take longer than you think
<humphreybc> heh
<jml> humphreybc: actually, David Planella is probably the best person to approve that
<humphreybc> okay
 * humphreybc assigns dpm as approver 
<henninge> humphreybc: there will be a Launchpad Translations roundtable/Q&A session. Maybe we can discuss that there?
<humphreybc> henninge: yup, we could
<yml> jelmer: are you telling me that the branch imported here : https://launchpad.net/django from django SVN
<henninge> humphreybc: dpm is planning the translation-related sessions, yes.
<humphreybc> we don't really have that much to say, just basically to give some feedback and then to suggest what improvements we'd like to see
<yml> jelmer: is not going to work
<humphreybc> (from what we've experienced)
<humphreybc> almost doesn't warrant an entire session, I just don't want it to be forgotten
<jelmer> yml: it's not going to be compatible with the branch maxb is rtying to import
<yml> jelmer: I see but the fact that the import stop working in this particular branch is a bug, right ?
<dpm> hey humphreybc, thanks for creating the blueprint. Sure, I can put it in the community track, as it is related to translations and communication with the community. We've prepared this wiki page with the translation sessions to have an overview before they are scheduled -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/UDS Feel free to add your session there. If you think it deserves a session, you can just add it to the list, with a link to the blueprint. If you th
<dpm> ink it can go in the Launchpad Translations roundtable, please add it as a bullet point there.
<jelmer> yml: yeah, although I'm not sure how much priority fixing bugs in the cscvs svn backend has these days
<yml> jelmer: I see
<humphreybc> dpm: I added it to that wiki
<dpm> humphreybc, cool, thanks. I'll be working on them today and tomorrow.
<humphreybc> neat
<humphreybc> I've proposed like, 3 sessions and none of them seem to be going anywhere which is disappointing. They're all on fairly important topics, well, I think they are
<dpm> humphreybc, if you get no response you'll have to ping the person responsible for the track your blueprint fits. If it's community-related, it's Jono, but you can ping-proxy me if I'm around :)
<humphreybc> okay
<coekie> hi, I'm trying to log in after a long time of not using my launchpad account (I even forgot I had one)
<coekie> but I'm getting "Your account has been deactivated."
<coekie> so I can't change my password (nor register a new account with the same email address).
<coekie> why could it be deactivated, and how could I get it reactivate?
<coekie> +d
<coekie> oh, and my account email is wouter@coekaerts.be, in case someone in here can reactivate it...
<chx> hi. if i put in a merge request, can that branch continue to exist and have more merge requests or one branch, one merge?
<tomas_kaluza> Hello, I have a problem reporting a bug on launchpad
<tomas_kaluza> No REFERER Header
<tomas_kaluza> I do not know why. I have a standard instalation of firefox on 10.04
<tomas_kaluza> can someone give me a hint?
<maxb> Firefox should transmit a Referer header by default, so I can only assume you've turned it off somehow
<tomas_kaluza> I did not touch a thing..
<tomas_kaluza> :-(
<tomas_kaluza> and the bug is in gwibber
<tomas_kaluza> it does not start at all..
<tomas_kaluza> only couple of days before the final release, quite sirious, I think..
<tomas_kaluza> Could someone file the bug for me?
<Brot1> is someone here who have experience with launchpads translation system?
<Brot1> hello
<Brot1> is someone here who have experience with launchpads translation system? I uploaded translation files to a project and some of the files are in "Needs review" state now. What's the next step?
<beuno> Brot1, they will get reviewed
<beuno> and then I think you're set from there on
<Brot1> @bueno: how long does it take until they will get reviewed? I uploaded the files 4 days ago?!
<beuno> Brot1, weekends are hard on these things, especially since Lucid is coming out on Thu, everyone's busy
<Brot1> bueno: OK, thanks. I have to be more patient. Will wait until the files will get reviews
<dpm> Brot1, if they do not get reviewed, please feel free to ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion. Which project did you upload the project to? Did you do the upload as a translator or as a maintainer?
<Brot1> dpm: I did the upload as a maintainer: https://translations.launchpad.net/android-mileage/trunk/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW
<dpm> Brot1, ah, I see what happened, the imports do not comply with the import policy -> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportPolicy#Sample%20directory%20layout. You need to have a separate directory for each template and name the files ll.po, where ll is the 2-letter or 3-letter (plus country, if necessary) ISO 639 language code)
<dpm> Brot1, furthermore, I'd recommend using automatic bzr imports for translations, which will make your life as a maintainer much easier
<Brot1> dpm: yes, I read about the import policy, but it's hard to maintain the translations for android projects, because I have to convert between po/pot-files and the android-xml format. At the moment I found only one tool which can handle this.
<Brot1> dpm: the problem is, that with this tool all po/pot-files are stored in one directory.
<dpm> Brot1, you can use xml2po, which is compatible with the imports policy (which is not specific to Launchpad, but common to most translatable Open Source projects)
<Brot1> dpm: there are other languages which are already imported: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/android-mileage/trunk/+imports?field.filter_status=IMPORTED
<Brot1> dpm: xml2po only allows to convert from xml to po. But I couldn't manage the reverse convert from po to xml. But android2po manage this will: http://github.com/miracle2k/android2po
<dpm> Brot1, have you read the xml2po man page? xml2po can be used in both directions. I have actually used in android's translations. Have the files you are converting a special xml format or something?
<dpm> in any case, regardless of the tool you are using, it should be able to create a POT template per directory
<dpm> xml2po can, and I could imagine android2po should be able to as well
<Brot1> dpm: No, no special xml format. I tried xml2po and it doesn't work for me. There are other android projects using the same flat directory format: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tim-todoroo/astrid/2.x/files/head%3A/translations/
<dpm> Brot1, the fact that are using it, doesn't mean that it works :) But let me check...
<dpm> Brot1, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tim-todoroo/astrid/2.x/files/head%3A/translations/ will not work with Launchpad Translations, there you also need a separate folder for each POT file
<dpm> Brot1, and I'd be curious as well, how exactly did xml2po not work for you? Did you get a bad conversion? Error messages?
<Brot1> dpm: it generates unterminated strings, which leads to program errors and I couldn't manage to convert from po to xml
<Brot1> dpm: and how does the translation for astrid works? https://translations.launchpad.net/astrid. Is there another branch from which the translations are read?
<Brot1> dpm: and why wasn't it a problem to import other languages for my project? e.g: https://translations.launchpad.net/android-mileage/trunk/+lang/it
<dpm> Brot1, hm, that's strange. It might be worth checking with the Launchpad developers tomorrow earlier in the day
<dpm> (i.e. I wouldn't have expected them to get imported)
<dpm> anyway, I must go now
<Brot1> dpm: ok, thanks
<dpm> np :) as I say, you might want to check with the LP translations devs tomorrow
<coekie> can anyone help getting my account re-activated?
<ubuntujenkins> in launchpad if i set up a branch here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntujenkins can i make it so certain people apart from my sefl can commit? with out making a group
<beuno> ubuntujenkins, no, you will need to create a team and change the owner for people to commit directy to a branch
<ubuntujenkins> as i thought thanks beuno
<bdrung> hi, can someone have a look at bug #567890? we cannot link the upstream bug report http://jira.atheme.org/browse/AUDPLUG-220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567890 in audacious-plugins "[Lucid] Audacious hangs on audmap_stop when trying to change song" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567890
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello I just started a launchpad project and was wondering if its possible to get the files hosted on there as well or do I need to get my own hosting? The ISO is under 5MB.
<LinuxGuy2009> https://launchpad.net/multibootu
<persia> LinuxGuy2009: You can upload files related to a given release, which is a special kind of milestone for a given series.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok so I need to add a milestone to be given the option to upload a file?
<persia> I've never done this, but based on traffic, the UI is a bit confusing: it goes something like: define a series, define a milestone (checking a special box to indicate it's a release), attach the files to +download.
<persia> Something like that.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Ill give it a go. Thank you!
<persia> I hope it works: LIke i said, I've never done it.  If it doesn't work, just ask again, and maybe someone more knowledgeable can answer.
<beuno> persia, LinuxGuy2009, yes, you need to create a milestone and release it
<beuno> then you can upload files to the release
<LinuxGuy2009> cool Im doing that right this second.
<LinuxGuy2009> Got it all sorted guys, thank you so very much!
<piju> hello how long it takes for my pkg to appear on my PPA after uploaded ?
<piju> all bots ?
<persia> No, just nobody with the answer has read your question.
<tsimpson> the cron job runs every 20mins iirc, so at X:00, X:20, or X:40 where X is the hour
<piju> tsimpson, tq
<wgrant> piju, tsimpson: Every five minutes, actually.
<piju> i wont see my pkg appear on my PPA yet
<piju> wgrant, uploaded it using dput
<piju> no error email
<piju> https://launchpad.net/~mypiju/+archive/psk31lx-9w2pju doesnt appear at all
<wgrant> piju: Did you sign it with your OpenPGP key?
<piju> wgrant, no
<piju> i sign it with gpg key
<wgrant> gpg implements OpenPGP, so that's fine.
<piju> i havent upload my pub keys to launchpad
<wgrant> So you signed it with the key 0xFA97E259?
<piju> is it ok ?
<piju> no
<piju> i sign with other key
<piju> is it ok ?
<wgrant> 0xFA97E259 is associated with your Launchpad account. If you're not using that key any more, you should remove it and add your new one.
<wgrant> If you then upload again, it is less unlikely to work.
<piju> how can i change my key ?
<wgrant> piju: Click on your name in the top right of a Launchpad page, and click the edit link next to the OpenPGP Keys section.
<donri> How to I make a project a parent of another?
<persia> donri: needs a question to do that, and a well-argued rationale
<donri> Oh. :(
<wgrant> Also, it doesn't quite work like that.
<wgrant> Project groups and projects are separate entities.
<persia> It doesn't?
<persia> Ah.
<wgrant> A project group can have projects in it, but not bugs/branches/etc. of its own.
<persia> Now I'm confused.  I thought "launchpad" was a project group, but it has it's own bugs.
<persia> "unr" also has it's own bugs, but a list of projects associated with it.
<wgrant> launchpad-project is a project group. launchpad, soyuz, malone etc. are members of the launchpad-project project group. Contrary to the suggestion in its name, launchpad-project is not, in fact, a project.
<persia> Ah, "launchpad" != "launchpad-project"
<wgrant> unr is a project group. It has no bugs of its own.
<persia> https://launchpad.net/unr/+bugs still confuses me though.
<persia> Is it just an aggregation of all the bugs in the underlying projects?
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Those pages are just aggregations.
<persia> OK.  This makes more sense now.
<persia> Thanks for the explanantion.
#launchpad 2010-04-27
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I go about changing the license for my project? It says I need a subscription to host files with the current license. I just want to have a license thats pretty much do whatever the heck you want with it kinda license.
<LinuxGuy2009> NM found it.
<piju> wgrant, ok. done. ive changed my gpg key
<piju> wgrant, do i need to upload my pkg again ?
<wgrant> piju: You do.
<piju> wgrant, using dput ?
<crimsun> doctormo: the pastebin url you pasted in -audio-help expired.
<jamestait> Hi all.
<jamestait> Anyone available to help with an apparent locking problem on LP/bzr?
<beuno> jamestait, what's up?
<jamestait> Oh hey beuno. :)
<jamestait> I can't seem to push my branch up to Launchpad, and break-lock isn't helping.
<jamestait> I'm trying to push up to lp:hedera/thunderbird3, two small changes, committed locally.
<jamestait> The error message I'm seeing is:
<jamestait> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "Cannot lock LockDir(lp-67253904:///~jamestait/hedera/thunderbird3/.bzr/branchlock): File exists: u'/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/04/fc/b9/.bzr/branch/lock': [Errno 17] File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/04/fc/b9/.bzr/branch/lock'")
<jamestait> I've seen similar reports, but haven't yet found a solution.
<grant1> I have a question about projects where there is rapid development and lots of new strings being added, and modified all the time
<thumper> jamestait: have you tried: bzr break-lock lp:~jamestait/hedera/thunderbird3
<jamestait> thumper: I have, but it didn't help.  I read a thread that I might need to run it twice to get it to work, but that didn't help either.
<thumper> jamestait: let me try
<jamestait> No joy?
<thumper> it tells me it isn't locked
<thumper> or at least it gave no response to a break-lock
<thumper> what is your push command?
<jamestait> I get no response to break-lock either.
<jamestait> bzr push --remember lp:~jamestait/hedera/thunderbird3
<jamestait> Having previously executed bzr launchpad-login jamestait
<beuno> thumper, I think jamestait's problem is Launchpad locks branches for some reason, I've had to ask mwhudson to unlock them before
<beuno> ignore me
<thumper> hmm
<beuno> this doesn't seem to be the case
<mwhudson> that error is strange
<beuno> it usually shows a message on the web ui when it happens
<thumper> jamestait: your trunk branch is now stacked on a non-trunk branch
<mwhudson> locking failure shouldn't be a server side error
<mwhudson> i bet stacking is involved somewhere yeah
<jamestait> beuno: I seem to recall when I tried to view the thunderbird3 branch in the web UI, I got an error.  Lemme try that again.
<thumper> jamestait: we could unstack your trunk branch
<thumper> jamestait: by going bzr reconfigures --unstacked lp:hedera ( I hope)
<thumper> jamestait: although it seemed to get itself a bit confused last time I tried that
<thumper> jamestait: it worked but said it had problems
<jamestait> When I try to view the thunderbird3 branch content I get a page that says "Internal Server Error"
<jamestait> Wonder how I managed to do this. :-/
<jamestait> The difference between what I'm trying to push and what should currently be in lp:~jamestait/hedera/trunk is small - just a couple of e-mail address changes in debian/
<jamestait> I'm fine with the thunderbird3 branch being killed off and /trunk made the development focus again and re-branching if that's what's needed.
<thumper> jamestait: it shouldn't be necessary
<jamestait> I wonder how trunk became stacked - it should be the other way around.
<thumper> jamestait: you would have pushed the branch first, then changed the dev focus
<jamestait> Yup, you're right, of course. :)
<jamestait> That's what it looks like in my command history anyway.
<jamestait> I think I'd better leave it for this evening (morning) and come at it tomorrow with a fresh head and a little more time. :)
<thumper> jamestait: sure
<jamestait> Thanks for the help, I'll be back rather earlier after work.
<jamestait> ttfn :)
<jamesh> I'm seeing timeouts trying to upload to a PPA.  Is this a known issue?
<wgrant> jamesh: Looks OK to me.
<wgrant> As in FTP connection timeouts?
<jamesh> yeah
<wgrant> I can connect fine.
<jamesh> sometimes uploads the first file, fails on the next
<wgrant> Hmm.
<jamesh> other times it times out on the first
<spm> jamesh: possibly some internet filtering system is suspecting you of doing rude things? and hence dropping your connection? PPA could have all sorts of rude expansion.....
<spm> jamesh: less seriously, is this a rather large file? I know I can't get the librarian to accept large files from Oz. 10-20mb ish size....
<jamesh> spm: less than a megabyte
<jamesh> spm: and the ppa uploads go via ftp
<spm> jamesh: bleh. shouldn't be that then. can you pls lodge a bug with as much timing/date-times info as possible? I suspect it'll come back to us, but it may be stevenk's fault.
<RM87> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/  having problems?
<spiv> RM87: seems ok to me
<micahg> spiv: loggerhead is working for you?
<gbhjgri8z> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ is down?
<RM87> now seems to be working again
<gbhjgri8z> after trying for 20min it comes back up when i ask in irc. phew :D thanks!
<spiv> micahg: yes
<micahg> spiv: working for me now too :)
<micahg> wasn't a couple minutes ago
<spm> oh bother it is playing up. my bad, musta missed the sms somehow.
<spm> backtrace taken; stopped/started. should be good again.
<StevenK> spm: What have I done with uploads?
<spm> StevenK: nothing, yet. ;-)
<spm> StevenK: is more james was having woe; thats part of soyuz, so are you. ergo, your fault.
<jamesh_> spm: just rebooted my router and things seem to be better.
<spm> jamesh_: ahh, cool.
<jamesh_> maybe it ran out of memory or something
<spm> they do run on very fine tolerances... possibly. :-/
<jamesh_> I guess even routers that come with GPL notices have their problems ...
<spm> ha
<spm> some sort of virus infected source code. unamerican even.
<StevenK> spm: Don't make me work from Canberra tomorrow. :-P
<spm> StevenK: ?? are you after a decent 'net connection or smoething?
<StevenK> spm: Yes -- I've worked/am working from my mothers house today.
<hemanth> is there a way to clean up ppa, buy removing few source packages which have failed to build?
<maxb> PPAs have a "Delete Packages" link
<hemanth> maxb, not the entire ppa
<maxb> that's not what you asked for :-)
<hemanth> maxb, Delete packages
<hemanth> :0)
<hemanth> maxb, thanks
<hemanth> maxb, it said deleted on request, phew thanks again
<persia> So, we've an applicant before the Asia/Oceania RMB who reports that translations history is regularly scrubbed from launchpad.  Can anyone confirm this?  Is there already a bug about it?
<dpm> hi persia, if I'm not mistaken, it's the translation karma that decreases, but the translation history always remains in the form of credits and attribution of each translated string for each template in which the translator contributed. danilos, henninge or jtv might be able to tell more
<jtv> persia: translations history is not scrubbed, no.  But I can imagine a few other things happening:
<persia> dpm: My issue is that https://translations.launchpad.net/people/+me doesn't seem to have a complete history.  Should it?
<danilos> persia, have you looked at https://translations.launchpad.net/people/+me/+activity instead?
<danilos> persia, there is a badly placed "See all" link on your translations homepage which you can follow to get there
<persia> danilos: That's precisely what I wanted.  Thanks!
<danilos> persia, yaw :)
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: 10
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Code browsing was producing Internal Server Errors -- should be working as normal now
<tommis> why launchpad says "No REFERER Header" when i am trying to do anything in launchpad?
<shadeslayer> hi does anyone know if the PPA's are overburdened? im getting very slow download speeds from the chromium daily ppa
<bigjools> no doubt it's people trying to download lucid already
<bigjools> and the bandwidth is getting soaked
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well my local mirror download speed is good,but my ppa speeds are slow
<bigjools> at the last release we had a lot of people asking the same question
<shadeslayer> 4-5 KBps :P
<bigjools> PPAs are not mirrored, they're served from the London DC
<shadeslayer> bigjools: ah ok,so its a known phenomenon :)
<bigjools> yep
<shadeslayer> bigjools: isnt there a different mirror for ppa's :P
<tommis> why launchpad says "No REFERER Header" when i am trying to do anything in launchpad?
<shadeslayer> tommis: oh are you behind a proxy?
<tommis> i dunno :/
<shadeslayer> tommis: well i was experiencing this and my proxy was blocking the lp headers
<tommis> okei then, how do i fix it?
<shadeslayer> tommis: *if* youre behind a proxy,talk to the admins,they will have to unblock the headers from the server side
<tommis> hmm, i don't know any admin :/
<tsimpson> btw, the referer header is not a "launchpad header", it's supposed to be supported by any standards-compliant browser
<tsimpson> so if an admin blocked it, they need slapping with a large trout
<shadeslayer> hehe
<tommis> hihi
<bilalakhtar> Looks like there is a really long queue at the amd64 build farm
<bilalakhtar> for ppas
<bilalakhtar> I just uploaded a package, only to find out that it will be built after 5 days (after lucid release) !
<noodles775> bilalakhtar: there is, but they're mostly very low priority builds, so anything you upload *should* not take 5 days? Where is your build?
<bilalakhtar> noodles775: oh just checked it, and found mine will be built in an hour. here it is https://launchpad.net/~gnome-media-player-development/+archive/development/+build/1708640
<tsimpson> most of the build systems will be geared towards the "final" ubuntu packages this close to release
<noodles775> bilalakhtar: yep, great. So it's a bit misleading, but the "five days" mentioned on the builders page is how long it will take currently to clear the queue. When you upload, your builds have a higher priority than most of those in the queue (rebuilds).
<bilalakhtar> I didn't understand one thing. What are the official distribution builders for? If they are for main, universe, etc, then I want to say that I noticed motu's uploading prebuilt packages directly also
<tsimpson> the "official" ones are for building packages for distributions registered on LP
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: What suggests that we upload prebuilt packages?
<wgrant> It's not possible.
<maxb> bilalakhtar: Launchpad outright forbids uploading prebuilt binary packages.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: prebuilt means built on your own system using pbuilder
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: not built on lp
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: People *test* builds with pbuilder.
<james_w> anyone know whether that's a bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423372/ ?
<wgrant> They do not upload the resulting binaries.
<wgrant> james_w: What looks like a bug?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: oh, so all the packages are built on lp?
<james_w> wgrant: what does "Not" mean?
<wgrant> Besides the 'Not' as a priority -- but that's the name of the priority, and it's always been like that.
<wgrant> james_w: Not a priority, I guess.
<james_w> ah
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: Right.
<noodles775> Undefined..... not!
 * bilalakhtar understands now
<james_w> the priority of this blueprint is now not undefined!
<noodles775> lol
<wgrant> Heh, yes.
<bilalakhtar> Who selects the projects to be displayed on the front page as featured projects?
<shadeslayer> bilalakhtar: its just randomn i think
<intellectronica> bilalakhtar: mrevell is your guy
<intellectronica> shadeslayer: no, it's not random
<bilalakhtar> mrevell is for what? getting projects into the featured list
<bilalakhtar> ?
<mrevell> bilalakhtar, Hi there! Which is your project?
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: https://launchpad.net/gnome-media-player
<mrevell> Thanks bilalakhtar, I'll take a look.
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: seen?
<shadeslayer> bilalakhtar: hehe... itll probably take some time :P
<bilalakhtar> shadeslayer: fine
<mrevell> bilalakhtar, Hey, is this a relatively new project?
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: somewhat
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: it was https://launchpad.net/gnome-vlc earlier
<mrevell> Thanks for the link bilalakhtar. Leave it with me, I'm in the middle of a few things right now and I'll need to take a thorough look at the project. Thanks for pointing it out to me.
 * coekie still looking for someone to unblock his account
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: fine. no problem. take your time
<bilalakhtar> coekie: why did your account get blocked?
<coekie> no idea. it just says  "Your account has been deactivated."
<bilalakhtar> coekie: what was your lp page?
<coekie> note that I haven't used launchpad for a very long time (even forgot I had an account)
<coekie> lp page?
<bilalakhtar> coekie: launchpad id?
<coekie> my email is wouter@coekaerts.be (and that's all I know)
<shadeslayer> coekie: like mine is : launchpad.net/~rohangarg , the part after ~ is really important :P
<shadeslayer> im guessing its ~wouter
<coekie> no, that's someone else
<bilalakhtar> fine, bye, guys!
<coekie> I and the "forgot your password" page also doesn't let you know the username
<coekie> I'd even be happy if it just forgot this other account under my email which I don't know about and I'd be able to register a new one...
<coekie> (and I can't reset my password because it says my account is deactivated)
<piju> do i need to sign *.dsc to upload to my PPA ?
<bigjools> piju: yes
<piju> bigjools, *.dsc, *.changes and *.tar.gz ?
<bigjools> .dsc and .changes need to be signed
<piju> bigjools, using key that i have upload to PPA ?
<bigjools> piju: the key that you associated with your LP account
<piju> i got this error
<piju> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<piju> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<shadeslayer_> piju: you imported your gpg keys right?
<piju> shadeslayer_, yes
<shadeslayer_> piju: you need to trust them ultimately...
<piju> shadeslayer_, how ?
<shadeslayer_> youll need to edit the keys...
<shadeslayer_> um.. google :P
<piju> shadeslayer_, done
<piju> shadeslayer how long it takes for LP to upload my pkg ?
<piju> bigjools, how long it takes for my pkg to be appear at LP ?
<piju> after i uploaded them all ?
<shadeslayer> piju: a few minutes,depending on the length of the queue
<piju> shadeslayer, ok tq
<bigjools> up to 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> usually 5 mins
<bigjools> if you don't get an email then you got something wrong :)
<michaelforrest> can somebody remind me what I have to do to create a team on launchpad with special requirements ? (I work at canonical and it's not letting me put canonical in my team name)
<bigjools> michaelforrest: ask a LOSA
<shadeslayer> bigjools: if you get a email then something is wrong :P
<michaelforrest> bigjools: please expand on the meaning of the acronym 'LOSA'
<shadeslayer> well in both conditions you get a email
<bigjools> michaelforrest: will contact you internally, one sec
<bigjools> shadeslayer_: wrong, you will not get an email if the key is not known or the changes file is mangled
<shadeslayer_> ah..
<bigjools> but when we have an sftp server in the not too far future, that'll change :)
<shadeslayer_> bigjools: what will happen then? and btw where are these build machines located?
<bigjools> shadeslayer_: the build farm?  It's in London.
<bigjools> when we have sftp, the rejection will be on the spot if there's any gpg failure
<shadeslayer_> ah.. nice :)
<shadeslayer_> bigjools: can people contribute machines from elsewhere?
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> maybe in the future, but there's no plan
<shadeslayer_> ok..
<shadeslayer_> bigjools: well that would take alot of load off the PPA's
<shadeslayer_> well atleast PPA's should be mirrored imo
<bigjools> it would, but then you're less able to trust the build
<wgrant> It would take a lot of the security off, too.
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> well ive gtg..cya :)
<piju> shadeslayer_, my pkg dont appear at all
<piju> bigjools, 5 minutes already
<bigjools> piju: did you get an email?
<piju> yes
<piju> bigjools, errors
<bigjools> there ya go
<trijntje> hi all, the 'top translation contributors'-page on LP seems to be broken. Now I can't see how much work I must do to beat the next on the list :(
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/nl
<henninge> trijntje: what do you mean by "broken"? I can see the page ok.
<dpm> trijntje, henninge I think there was a recent bug in LP Translations about that
<wgrant> Bug 564852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564852 in rosetta "Top contributors list broken" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564852
<trijntje> henninge, The order of the translators is the wrong way, at the top is someone with 1 karma
<henninge> trijntje: Ah, I see. Use edge, then. At lest until the next Launchpad release next week. ;-)
<henninge> trijntje: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+languages/nl
<henninge> thanks dpm, wgrant
<trijntje> ah thanks all, i'm all happy again ;)
<piju> bigjools, what does it said ?
<bigjools> piju: pardon
<bigjools> ?
<piju> Rejected:
<piju> psk31lx_1.2-1-9w2pju.dsc: Unknown section 'unknown'
<piju> psk31lx_1.2-1-9w2pju.tar.gz: Unknown section 'unknown'
<piju> psk31lx_1.2-1-9w2pju_amd64.deb: Unknown section 'unknown'
<piju> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<piju> what is unknown ?
<bigjools> you need to specify a valid Debian section
<piju> where?
<shadeslayer_> piju: in the debian/control file
<piju> shadeslayer_, ok
<om26er> how do I delete a ppa completely?
<shadeslayer_> om26er: youll have to ask one of the admins
<shadeslayer_> om26er: oh and the ppa should not contain published packages
<noodles775> Or you could wait a few days and be able to just click yourself to do it (thanks to bigjools and cody-somerville).
<om26er> noodles775, yeah I can wait
<shadeslayer_> noodles775: really? yoo hoo
<shadeslayer_> noodles775: when is this feature coming?
<noodles775> shadeslayer_: afaik, bigjools is planning for it to be available on edge in the next few days.
<shadeslayer_> w00t!!!
<dmitchell> the voucher system for the commercial subscriptions seems to be down
<dmitchell> Anyone else experiencing this issue?
<ahasenack> hey guys, I'm getting an internal server error on login.launchpad.net after being redirected there from staging.landscape.canonical.com
<ahasenack> it's a plain apache internal server error page
<ahasenack> no launchpad style on it
<ahasenack> losa: ping
<gnomefreak> others were affected by LP logging in but it is up now
 * gnomefreak hasnt had an issue
<Dink> Sorry for the cross posting but,  I am trying to use launchpad to compile only a specific flavour kernel. I have edited i386.mk to only contain the flavour I want. How do I prepare this for launchpadd ppa to use? Are there any other files I need to edit ? Any help would be appreciated.
<barry> losa ping?
<Chex> barry: hi there
<Chex> ahasenack: hi
<barry> Chex: hi
<barry> Chex: i have a project rename request.  could you help me with that?  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108292
<Chex> barry: yes sure, looking at it now
<barry> Chex: thanks
<Chex> barry: all set
<qense> Is the 'component' argument of the 'searchTasks' GET method of the 'distribution' object in the Launchpad API the source package of the bug? I couldn't find anything else that seemed to allow you to search for tasks reported against a certain source package.
<gregcoit> launchpad has been "updating branch" for 10 minutes after I pushed 219 to lp:pantheon - did i break it?
<qense> Is 'losa' the pingword for the LP guy on duty in this channel? Never knew.
<maxb> qense: DistributionSourcePackage.searchTasks(blah)
<barry> Chex: you rock.  thanks
<qense> maxb: But what if you want to provide other arguments as well?
<maxb> qense: ?
<qense> Just provide the source package as the first without keyword?
<maxb> huh? No, you call searchTasks on the source package object of interest
<qense> maxb: refine the search
<qense> maxb: But what if you call it on the distribution?
<maxb> Then you're searching the entire distribution, not just one package
<qense> You cannot provide an argument to the searchTasks method of a distribution object to only search a source package from there?
<gregcoit> is launchpad hanging on "updating branch" for anyone else?
<maxb> qense: No, because that functionality is provided via calling searchTasks on the distro_source_package object
<qense> maxb: OK, thanks for yourself.
<qense> your help
<qense> ...
<gnomefreak> seems Lp is timing out
<gnomefreak> using edge
<qense> I noticed it was slow already a few minutes ago, but now it's completely unworkable?
<gnomefreak> ok page reloaded fine but it would let me comment on a bug
<yofel> times out using edge and production here
<gnomefreak> that time it worked but 1time out of 10 == bad odds
<gregcoit> whew, 219 finally went through after 30 minutes
<qense> Maybe they just rebuilt OpenOffice, the kernel, Firefox and GNOME for Lucid. ;)
<yofel> ok, seems to work again
<yofel> and buildd load shouldn't affect the bugs DB :P
<qense> You never know how crazy it gets!
<czajkowski> anyone around who could give me a hand with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108553
<czajkowski> please
<paultag> Hey LP Hackers. I'm using Launchpadlib to do a quick audit for the LoCo Council ( in which I am a part of ). I want to make sure that I don't flood the servers and get myself banned. I have it sleeping two seconds between requests -- is this enough?
<cody-somerville> paultag, are you just looking to run the script once?
<cody-somerville> paultag, what exactly is the script doing?
<paultag> cody-somerville, I run it manually on the team, and it goes through each member and notes the join date
<paultag> cody-somerville, It just finished a run on ubuntu-au without getting banned but that does not mean that mucj
<paultag> cody-somerville, P.S. Somerville, MA?
<cody-somerville> paultag, you shouldn't need any sleeps between requests
<cody-somerville> paultag, No. My last name is Somerville.
<paultag> cody-somerville, does it preload the whole team?
<paultag> Ah, sorry then
<cody-somerville> paultag, I've been in Somerville, MA though
<paultag> :)
<paultag> cody-somerville, each team can be 300+ no problem
<paultag> cody-somerville, I don't want to flood the LP servers
<cody-somerville> paultag, It shouldn't be a problem. If it is, someone will kindly let you know.
<paultag> cody-somerville, should I put something in the browser string to let you guys know to poke me?
<cody-somerville> paultag, you can authenticate instead of using anonymous API
<paultag> cody-somerville, OK. I will. Thanks for your time :)
<comutamike> hi guys - i have a quick question about BZR / Launchpad.  I got a bzr branch, but when I try it branch it back it checks out a read only version.  I am logged in.  Why would this happen?
<KIAaze> when do packages get published again? Every 5/15/30/60 minutes?
<wgrant> KIAaze: Every 5, normally.
<KIAaze> ok, thanks
<KIAaze> I always have difficulties finding that info
<KIAaze> is there some good place to find it?
<wgrant> Have you checked the PPA docs on help.launchpad.net?
<comutamike> hi - any ideas why when i do a bzr branch it creates a read only copy?
<wgrant> comutamike: Which URL were you checking out?
<comutamike> wgrant: bzr branch lp:~computa-mike/+junk/whobuntu-icon-theme
<wgrant> comutamike: What does 'bzr lp-login' say?
<comutamike> wgrant:  computa-mike.... that's my username on launchpad
<comutamike> wgrant: I was assuming that when you branch from launchpad that you'd be able to merge your changes back - but when it creates a read only branch that makes it more difficult.
<wgrant> comutamike: What does 'bzr info' say for the parent branch?
<comutamike> it gives me a checkout (fomat:2a)
<wgrant> It should say 'parent branch: <some URL>'
<wgrant> Or alternatively 'checkout of branch: <some URL>' if you used 'bzr checkout'  rather than 'bzr branch'/.
<comutamike> checkout root : .
<comutamike> checkout og branch : bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~computa-mike/%2bjunk/whobuntu-icon-theme
<comutamike> i woner if this is an SSL issue
<wgrant> So, that should be writable.
<wgrant> What happens when you try to commit?
<comutamike> but when I use nautilus to view the directory there is a banner across the top saying read only, and I can't replace one of the files.
<wgrant> Er. Can you screenshot that? That sounds really odd.
<comutamike> wgrant: I did a commit, and interestingly it shows the file that I tried to change as being changed..... Just pasting that into pastebin now...
<comutamike> erm - I can't use pastebin for screen shots though can i?
<comutamike> what do you recommend?
<wgrant> comutamike: A quick search brings up imagebin.ca, if you have no other webhosting.
<comutamike> i gotit posted onto image shack...
<comutamike> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8177/screenshotph.png
<wgrant> That's not one I've seen before.
<wgrant> Is that groundcontrol or something like that?
<comutamike> that's just nautilus  - but I did install the Bazaar plugins ...
<wgrant> Ah, yes, it is Ground Control.
<wgrant> So it's probably a Ground Control bug.
<comutamike> is that what ground control is - naultilus plugins for bazaat
<comutamike> bazaar even
<wgrant> A Nautilus plugin that integrates with Launchpad and Bazaar, yes.
<comutamike> You'll be pleased to hear that I've managed to make my required changes - so I think I should be ok.  I wonder if ground control (like you say) has a bug, and it really wasn't read only..
<comutamike> it worked anyway.
<wgrant> So, I've checked the code, and what it really means by 'Read-Only Branch' is that it is a checkout.
<wgrant> doctormo: Is it meant to do that?
<comutamike> that seems wierd - and could lead to confusion
<comutamike> wgrant: I think i may uninstall ground control for the moment...
<comutamike> wgrant: but many thanks for your help - I've been trying to get one of the icons replaced for like 3 hours...
<jamestait> Good evening you lovely people!
<thumper> jamestait: morning
<jamestait> How's tricks? All set for Thursday?
<thumper> I have nothing to do with the lucid release, so yes, I'm fine
<jamestait> Not in mad panic mode, just able to enjoy the excitement like me? :)
<thumper> well, I've been running lucid for a month, so not even that much excitement
<jamestait> Yeah, I was really late to the game this time around unfortunately.  I only upgraded last week.
<jamestait> Anyway...
<wgrant> The first few months weren't as exciting as other releases stability-wise, so you didn't miss much!
<jamestait> I think I'm awake enough to try and understand how I broke my branches, if you're able to help.
<jamestait> I'm new to bzr, and DVCS in general, so I probably just did something stupid.
<wgrant> Ask away, and people will help if they can.
<jamestait> OK, I'm not 100% on the precise order of events, so please bear with me.
<jamestait> I had a branch lp:~jamestait/hedera/trunk
<jamestait> I made some local changes, committed them, then pushed them.  I then pushed to a new branch lp:~jamestait/hedera/thunderbird3 which I then made the development focus.
<jamestait> I set up a PPA.  I made a couple of tiny changes to my local repo, committed, but when I try to push to lp:~jamestait/hedera/thunderbird3 I get the error message:
<jamestait> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "Cannot lock LockDir(lp-67253904:///~jamestait/hedera/thunderbird3/.bzr/branchlock): File exists: u'/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/04/fc/b9/.bzr/branch/lock': [Errno 17] File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/04/fc/b9/.bzr/branch/lock'")
<jamestait> I've attempted bzr break-lock on both the trunk and thunderbird3 branches, but it hasn't helped.
<tsimpson> I noticed bzr break-lock seems to always fail on lp: addresses, try with: bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamestait/hedera/thunderbird3
<jamestait> Nope, same error.
<mwhudson> jamestait: what happens when you try to break-lock?
<jamestait> I get some output that briefly flashes up on the screen, I think I see the word Receiving in there, but nothing more.
<mwhudson> oh strange
<mwhudson> bzr info lp:~jamestait/hedera/thunderbird3 seems to be saying that there's no branch there
<mwhudson> only a repo
<jamestait> Now that is odd.
<mwhudson> particularly as there is a branch there
<mwhudson> or at least most of one
#launchpad 2010-04-28
<jamestait> Only most? :)
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> there is a .bzr/branch directory
<mwhudson> something must be wrong with it for bzr to not think it's a branch
<jamestait> bzr info on my local dir lists  push branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~james-tait/hedera/thunderbird3/ as a Related branch.
<jamestait> Hang on, what's that hyphen doing there?
<jamestait> ~james-tait
<mwhudson> ohhh!
<mwhudson> yes, that's a bit suspect
<jamestait> Now that's interesting.  My LP username WAS james-tait, but I changed it to be in line with my username just about everywhere else.
<mwhudson> ah
<jamestait> But that was prior to any branching activity.
<mwhudson> jamestait: ok, i think i fixed the thunderbird3 branch
<jamestait> I just had trunk then.  And I've committed to that since the username change, and before the branch.
<mwhudson> jamestait: it was saying it was stacked on "/~james-tait/hedera/trunk"
<jamestait> OK, I'll try the push again then?
<mwhudson> please do
<jamestait> Pushed up to revision 23. :)
<jamestait> Thank you very kindly. :)
<jamestait> It'd be nice to understand how I managed to do that, but I'm not sure how I'd go about reproducing it.
<mwhudson> np
<mwhudson> and sorry that this was so confusing!
<jamestait> Hey don't worry!
<jamestait> It's a learning curve - it's exactly why I decided to use bzr for this project.
<jamestait> I figured it'd be good to get some experience on my own project rather than trying to learn a new tool and get up to speed on someone else's projecy.
<jamestait> s/projecy/project
<jamestait> I've actually been veryhappy with the whole experience so far.
<jamestait> I've a way to go yet though before I can seriously consider applying for the Launchpad dev role. :)
<thumper> jamestait: are you looking for work?
<thumper> I hadn't used any DVCS before I started at canonical
<jamestait> thumper: I've applied for the Java Server developer role at Canonical.
<thumper> we have a java server dev role?
<jamestait> I'm also interested in the Launchpad Web Engineer and Software Engineer roles, but my Python foo is not strong enough really.
<jamestait> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_USJD/
<jamestait> Right folks, it's past my bedtime again.  Hopefully a solid night of hacking tomorrow and I should have something useful for my PPA. :)
<jamestait> Thanks for the help.
 * jamestait waves
<allquixotic> Is there a best practice for setting up an automated build server that "knows" when a bzr branch on Launchpad has been pushed to, grabs the latest bits, builds them, and makes them available? I can kind of see how to hack it by polling bzr pull (or update on a bound branch), do the build and cp the files to /var/www, but that's kind of inefficient because of the polling.
<spiv> allquixotic: you could subscribe to the branch to get email notifications of new commits
<spiv> allquixotic: and then trigger your build from that email
<allquixotic> spiv: sounds like that would work :)
<vadi2> What exactly does this error mean: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/206949/
<vadi2> I'm trying to push a new branch to LP
<vadi2> "bzr upgrade" locally said it's at latest ver
<spiv> vadi2: probably that the development focus branch needs to be upgraded
<vadi2> Ah
<bignose> When I visit any Launchpad bug report page, it hangs before getting to the details.
<bignose> The header appears, and the bug report title; and “This bug affects N people”
<bignose> and the “reported by”
<bignose> and that's it. The spinner spins forever.
<jtv> intellectronica: ^^
<intellectronica> oh
<vish> hi.. seems lp is having hickups , bug mail [comments or anything] at times get sent several times
<intellectronica> bignose: haven't seen that before. can you still report a bug?
<intellectronica> vish: really? can you file a bug and give a specific example? we haven't had a problem with bug mail sent more than once.
<vish> intellectronica: its been happening for the past few of days.. i thought it was my an evolution problem.. but I checked mail , it does turn out I'm receiving mails several times
<vish> s/my//
<bignose> I hesitate to discuss it, because no, I'm not able to report a bug
 * vish will file bug
<bignose> since Launchpad requires yet-another-authentication-token, of which I already have too many and am trying to reduce their number
<bignose> but that's a separate issue, and not one I'm here to raise.
<bignose> I've been asked to search for bugs, and am unable to read the results; that's my motivation for reporting this failure
<wgrant> bignose: Which browser are you using?
<bignose> Iceweasel 3.5.9
<bignose> was also happening with 3.5.8 for several weeks
<bignose> Debian Squeeze, if it matters
<bignose> I can post (to a pastebin) the source for the page I receive, if that would help
<vish> hmm , lp bug regarding bug mail needs to be filed in malone or..?
<allenap> vish: Yes, malone is the right place.
<vish> neat ,ty
<bignose> I receive the page source <URL:http://pastebin.org/188397>
<bignose> when visiting <URL:https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-gtk/+bug/374775>
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374775 in bzr-gtk "bzr-gtk - running 'bzr visualize' as sudo root crashes with 'internal error'" [Medium,Triaged]
<wgrant> bignose: You have no JavaScript-related plugins (Firebug, for example)?
<bignose> I have plenty. I can enable Firebug and answer questions related to you prompting me, if you like.
<wgrant> bignose: I was going to suggest that you disable them and see what happens.
<bignose> troublesome.
<bignose> could I try a different browser (GNOME Epiphany) and that would be a good enough test?
<wgrant> That would certainly be a useful data point.
<bignose> trying now
<bignose> quite slow to load, but it does eventually give a full bug report page.
<bignose> okay, so it occurs in Iceweasel but not Epiphany.
<wgrant> I would suggest restarting Iceweasel with -safe-mode (that temporarily disables all plugins) and seeing if that works.
<bignose> one leading dash, or two?
<wgrant> One.
<wgrant> This is Mozilla we're talking about :P
<bignose> wgrant: same behaviour in Iceweasel 3.5.9 started with ‘iceweasel -safe-mode’
<bignose> it gets fairly rapidly to what looks like 80 or 90 percent, then the page just hangs spinning forever.
<wgrant> bignose: Can you screenshot it?
<wgrant> (also, did you completely close Iceweasel before starting it with -safe-mode?)
<bignose> wgrant: yes I did, and yes I'll make a screenshot now.
<bignose> wgrant: what's a good way for me to get the screenshot to you?
<bignose> CTCP to your IRC nick?
<tsimpson> bigjools: upload one to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<wgrant> bignose: I'm not sure if that will work. You can't upload it to some image or general web hosting somewhere?
<wgrant> Ah, handy.
<bignose> wgrant: <URL:http://imagebin.org/94786>
<wgrant> bignose: Hmmm. Certainly not something I've seen before.
<bignose> I can drive Firebug as a novice, so if you want me to do some diagnosis, let me know what to do.
<bignose> meanwhile I have to go eat with the family.
<vish> intellectronica: Bug #571181 .. let me know if i need to provide any other info..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571181 in malone "LP sends same mail several times [bug mail and maling list mails]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571181
<intellectronica> vish: the example email you've given is not bug mail, it's an item from the ayatana mailing list. are you sure the problem you're experiencing is with bug mail?
<vish> intellectronica: yup , i;v attached the screenshots of the bug mail repeats as well.. the bug# was in the screenshot , hence didnt mention
<vish> the mail from qense came thrice .
<intellectronica> vish: it will be useful if you could attach the email itself, complete with headers and all
<intellectronica> vish: i very much doubt it's a problem with launchpad and that it actually sends the email more than once, but it's worth checking
<vish> intellectronica: attached the mail from 498182 ..  do you want from other bugs as well?
<allenap> vish: Bug 480090, for example, is subscribed to by Ubuntu Artwork Team and Ubuntu Bugs. You're a member of both. However, bug mail for Ubuntu Bugs go to an external mailing list. There's no way for Launchpad to know that you're subscribed to that mailing list, so you'll get the message twice, once via the Ubuntu Artwork Team and once from the Ubuntu Bugs mailing list.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480090 in human-theme "Hovering main menu entries in Evolution causes flickering of the highlighted one" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480090
<allenap> vish: Can you check to see if that's the case with the other bugs you've seen duplicates for?
<intellectronica> vish: notice how both attachments have the same message id
<allenap> vish: There's a rationale at the very bottom of the emails you receive which should give an indication of why each message has been sent to you.
<vish> allenap: both mention the same:  "member of Ubuntu Artwork Team,"
<intellectronica> yeah, given the identical message id i don't think that's the explanation
<allenap> vish: Mmm, that's odd :-/
<intellectronica> LP would send using a different message id
<allenap> intellectronica: Would it?
<intellectronica> i think so, yes
<intellectronica> definitely if the rationale is different, since this is a different message
<vish> allenap: until now , I havent received dups like that , being in two teams never caused repeat mail , it seems LP checks the members and does not repeat mails like that
<intellectronica> yeah, you won't receive the same message twice for being in two teams, unless you're getting one of them via a mailing list (which doesn't seem to be the case here)
<intellectronica> but i really think there's some problem with your client and the way you pull email, it doesn't look like lp is actually sending the message twice
<allenap> intellectronica: It does for bug 480090.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480090 in human-theme "Hovering main menu entries in Evolution causes flickering of the highlighted one" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480090
<vish> intellectronica: client? as in evolution or mail service > yahoo?
<intellectronica> vish: yes
<allenap> intellectronica: Ubuntu Bugs <https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs> contact address is ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com
<intellectronica> allenap: right, that's a mailing list
<vish> intellectronica: maybe in yahoo , but not evo [atleast this time ;)]  since the mails are there repeated in yahoo
<vish> in yahoo itself*
<vish> bah.. maybe i just need to switch lp mails to gmail :/
<intellectronica> hmmmm ... mysterious problem
<intellectronica> vish: sorry we don't have an obvious solution to this right now. let's both follow up on that by checking if it happens to other users too and whether it happens to you again (and in what constelations - bug mail, mailing lists, etc)
<intellectronica> i'm sure we'll get to the bottom of this eventually
<vish> intellectronica: np.. do you want me to attach other dup mails too?
<ojwb> is there an issue with ppa uploads for dapper?
<bigjools> ojwb: what is the problem you're experiencing?
<ojwb> uploaded packages for dapper and other ubuntu versions, and they're all showing up and building except the dapper ones
<bigjools> ojwb: which PPA and package name?
<ojwb> bigjools: https://launchpad.net/~xapian-backports/+archive/ppa/+packages - there should be dapper ones version 1.0.20-1.99dapper for xapian-core, xapian-bindings and xapian-omega
<bigjools> ojwb: did you check your email for a rejection?
<bigjools> you uploaded the dapper one with no .orig.tar.gz before it was uploaded elsewhere
<ojwb> bigjools: d'oh
<ojwb> sorry, i see what's happened now
<bigjools> :)
<ojwb> my script is supposed to put the .orig.tar.gz on the oldest one, since that uploads first alphabetically, but it put it with the hardy upload
<ojwb> bigjools: right, reuploading the dapper packages worked - sorry for wasting your time
<remi_> Hi all
<remi_> I d like to register a team project on launchpad. How should I proceed?
<remi_> sorry a group project
<jml> remi_, you mean a project group -- something that groups together a bunch of different projects?
<remi_> yes, exactly
<jml> remi_, the quickest way to get it done is to ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<remi_> I have a project made of server / client and some independent parts and i d like to regsiter them under the same group
<jml> I can't recall why we don't just let you create such a thing.
<remi_> maybe because of spam or something like this...
<asac> 14:37 < asac> hell. there button for not using beta temporarily is gone on launchpad.net :(
<asac> any idea?
<maxb> asac: There is an ajax link at the right hand side of the footer bar
<maxb> on edge, that is
<maxb> I guess it's a bit of an oversight that there's no way to do it via lpnet
<asac> maxb: problem is that i dont get any answer from edge. ;)
<asac> so i cant disable redirection :(
<maxb> odd. I do
<asac> hm. maybe browser bustage. let me try
<maxb> javascript:(function(){var%20cs%20=%20';%20Path=/;%20Secure;%20Domain=.launchpad.net';var%20d%20=%20new%20Date();var%20l%20=%20location.href;var%20i%20=%20l.indexOf("edge.launchpad.net");if%20(i%20!=%20-1)%20{d.setTime(d.getTime()%20+%202%20*%2060%20*%2060%20*%201000);document.cookie%20=%20'inhibit_beta_redirect=1;%20Expires='%20+%20d.toGMTString()%20+%20cs;location.href%20=%20l.substring(0,%20i)%20+%20l.substring(i%20+%205,%20l.length);}else%
<maxb> 20{i%20=%20l.indexOf("launchpad.net");%20if%20(i%20!=%20-1)%20{d.setTime(d.getTime()%20+%201000);document.cookie%20=%20'inhibit_beta_redirect=0;%20Expires='%20+%20d.toGMTString()%20+%20cs;location.href%20=%20l.substring(0,%20i)%20+%20"edge."%20+%20l.substring(i,%20l.length);}else%20{location.href%20=%20"https://launchpad.net/";}}})()
<maxb> ^ bookmarklet I wrote to flip between lpnet and edge
<maxb> eek, I didn't realize it was quite that long or hideous when contracted
<wgrant> Or just use your favourite cookie editor to set inhibit_beta_redirect=1
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<asac> ok seems it was just chromium
<asac> some folks complain about lp: protocol not working from within company firewalls ... what exactly would need to be opened so those work?
<wgrant> asac: To resolve lp:, you just need 443 to xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> After that you need 22 or 80 to bazaar.launchpad.net.
<asac> wgrant: hmm. ok. so i guess a https proxy would work? or is there a bug?
<napster> Hey guys, I like to create a PPA for vlc, is anyone here free to clear some of my doubts?
<maxb> You should just ask your questions, people will answer if they can
<napster> I had a tarball of latest vlc source, how can I make a source deb from that file? Paste some links if you can...
<piju> napster; theres already PPA for vlc
<napster> piju, But not for lucid :)
<piju> napster; just wait.
<napster> okey
<piju> lucid is not release officially
<piju> napster; why dont you make a PPA for something else ?
<piju> other than vlc ?
<napster> piju, I thought it would be helpful...
<piju> napster; i got an idea
<napster> piju, okey, whats that?
<piju> napster; there is alot of hamradio apps for linux.
<piju> you can make PPA for them
<napster> ok
<napster> ok, can you suggest some most commonly used?
<piju> napster; http://radio.linux.org.au/?sectpat=All&ordpat=title
<piju> all of them
<napster> I mean commonly used hamradio app
<piju> napster; commonly already on ubuntu's repo
<napster> piju, pls wait
<piju> napster; ok
<napster> piju, I don't understatnd much :( Which one of them needs a PPA the most?
<piju> napster; all
<napster> piju, I've a farly good bandwidth, and can I pick some of them now?
<piju> napster; can you make PPA for all of them ?
<piju> napster; sure
<napster> piju, If I can download them atleast once in a week
<napster> piju, I think we can do weekly builds
<napster> is that ok?
<piju> napster; ok
<napster> piju, Some of them are obsolete?
<piju> napster; its ok. just take the latest apps
<piju> starting with latest apps
<piju> napster; im on #ubuntu-hams as well
<napster> piju, If you can teach me how to do it, then I will make the PPA upto-date as long as I can for he community...
<piju> napster; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<napster> piju, let me see, pls wait
<piju> napster; ok.
<taur> I try to post a bugreport on launchpad but I get an error saying the referer header is missing, can anyone help out ?
<taur> *a commend on a bugreport
<taur> *comment
<napster> taur, Are you using apport?
<taur> via web
<taur> I found a fix here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1024
<taur> trying that now
<MTecknology> How can I add this to the bug tracker? http://drupal.org/node/784160
<MTecknology> Do I just need to use a comment?
<MTecknology> Is it possible to rename a project?
<maxb> It probably needs an admin to do it
<MTecknology> maxb: I figured, I was just wondering if it was possible at all
<MTecknology> you think it is?
<tsimpson> (apparently) you can change the name via the API
<MTecknology> maxb: DOH! Sorry..... Wrong channel, wrong system,
<maxb> ?
<MTecknology> I thought I was in #drupal
<MTecknology> I forgot to change after my first question
<MTecknology> Here's a LP related question though.. How does heat work?
<tsimpson> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugHeat
<MTecknology> thanks - and sorry for the unrelated question
<allquixotic> A colleague is trying to do an Update operation on a launchpad bzr branch in my private (commercial) branch. He's on Windows XP running bzr 2.1.1 standalone. The error: "-> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.TooManyConcurrentRequests: The medium 'SmartSSHClientMedium(bzr+ssh://my_user@bazaar.launchpad.net/)' has reached its concurrent request limit. Be sure to finish_writing and finish_reading on the currently open request."
<allquixotic>  Any insight?
<xnox> mwhudson, ping
<xnox> can someone of the LOSA's or people with magic powers: kill the currently running imports on neumayer & galapagos
<xnox> they interlocked bzr-svn cache sql database
<xnox> as far as I see
<xnox> cause they should take about an hour to import incrementatlly 1000 revisions. These have been stuck for 12 hours
<Chex> xnox: hi, I can look into that for you
<xnox> Chex, thanks.
<xnox> Chex, you probably want to look at all 4: lp:gcc lp:gcc/4.5
<xnox> lp:gcc/4.4 and lp:gcc/4.3
<Chex> xnox: ok, thanks
<xnox> problem seems that they are all trying to access the same svn cache directory with two files about ~1.2GiB in size
<xnox> Chex, the folder on my machine is called ~/.cache/bazaar/svn/138bc75d-0d04-0410-961f-82ee72b054a4
<xnox> which is the UUID of the svn repo all 4 trying to import from
<knome> hey, i'm wondering why i keep getting the error "Not a .changes file" when trying to upload a package to my ppa
<knome> with .changes i'm told i need to upload a signed file, but when i sign the .changes file, i'm told it's not a .changes file...
<geser> how do you sign?
<knome> i signed with gpg commandline
<geser> use debsign
<knome> okay
<Chex> xnox: ok, I only found 2 gcc imports running on both of those machines..
<knome> geser, that worked. thanks!
<Chex> xnox: both have been killed.
<piju> fresh prawn curry
<piju> yummy
<xnox> Chex, thanks a lot =)
 * MTecknology thinks pitti is an over achiever
<MTecknology> >1mil karma, now that's just being a show off :P
<azop> Can Rosetta be used for commercial / closed source projects?
<geser> MTecknology: volunteer to upload the language-packs and you will have soon also that much karma :)
<knome> now that i got my package uploaded, it says it will only build i386 package. is this normal, and should i be worried if i want an amd64 package as well?
<MTecknology> geser: I don't know anything about other languages - I tried to learn another language so I could contribute to translations but I got nowhere.
<MTecknology> geser: I was joking when I said that btw-
<MTecknology> I try to delete a branch but I'm not allowed to because there are branches 'sharing revisions' how do I handle this?
<maxb> MTecknology: In that case you won't ever be able to delete the branch unless all the branches stacked on it are also deleted
<MTecknology> maxb: what does the stack mean? I figured out which one was stacked on it which shouldn't have had anything to do with it
<ubuntujenkins> I am admin of a moderated group is it possible to make an automatic message from launchpad that is sent to the user when the apply to be a member?
<MTecknology> ubuntujenkins: when you approve/deny, there's a box there for it
<MTecknology> maxb: when I push the branch again it just picks up on whatever the focus it. It has me kind of confused...
<ubuntujenkins> MTecknology: I was thinking more automatically. I know its lazy but i still have to type something there
<maxb> MTecknology: stack means 'don't store another copy of revisions which are already stored in the stacked-on branch'
<maxb> What are the two branches in question?
<MTecknology> maxb: ~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-brown/ and ~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-2010/
<maxb> Launchpad automatically directs Bazaar to create new branches stacked on the development focus of the project concerned, because this is usually the right thing to do.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> In this case, that's the wrong thing
<maxb> Why is it wrong here?
<MTecknology> They're two very different branches differing from rev 1
<maxb> It is usually wrong for branches which share no history to be under the same launchpad project
<MTecknology> They have the same point, it's just that the project had a 100% rewrite that started at a rev 1
<maxb> In that case, run 'bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:whatever'
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks :) - and thanks for the explanation
<MTecknology> maxb: so.. if I don't own own of the branches that are stacked on top of it and it's an obsolete branch, and I've tried to contact the owner, can I file a question to have it removed?
<maxb> Certainly you could, though I'd imagine that the immediate question from the LP admins would be "why not just mark the branch as abandoned and leave it there?"
<MTecknology> maxb: well... If you wanna be smart about it
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks :)
<xnox> staging dead?
<maxb> *ouch* at the PPA builder situation. Only 2 i386 and amd64
<maxb> I don't suppose platinum and samarium are easily resurrectable?
<dutchie> right place to ask about using the LP API?
<rephormat> What is the best way to use launchpad as a central repository?
<rephormat> Meaning I do my developing on one machine (bzr push lp:project) and then get the updated source from launchpad on the production machine?
<thumper> dutchie: yes
<thumper> rephormat: what do you mean exactly?
<rephormat> thumper: Sorry I think I got my answer
<thumper> rephormat: if you push from one machine and pull from another, your doing it already
<thumper> :)
<rephormat> thumper: I didn't do a pull
<rephormat> thumper: my stupidity.. sorry
<rephormat> thumper: but I did figure out that how I will be continuing my development using checkout and branch
<rephormat> Is it just me or does launchpad seem... "sluggish"
<dutchie> what I want to do is write a custom bug form for the ubuntu manual project. the bit I'm having trouble with is authenticating into LP to actually report the bug. I think the main problem is my complete lack of understanding of oauth/openid
<thumper> rephormat: we know there are some speed issues :)
<rephormat> thumper: not complaining by ANY means.. was just wondering if it was me.
<rephormat> ;-)
<thumper> rephormat: it's sluggish for me
<thumper> rephormat: slightly better in the UK
<rephormat> thumper: interesting. I wonder if its the service framework itself or the hardware is just over utilized
<thumper> rephormat: it is may things
<rephormat> ok
<kkaefer> hi
<kkaefer> what can I do in case the password reset mechanism doesn't work for my account?
<kkaefer> ah
<wgrant> kkaefer: What happens when you try?
<kkaefer> I just don't get e-mails, but a confirmation page that it has been sent
<kkaefer> (I also looked in the spam folders, of course)
<kkaefer> oh,
<kkaefer> the old e-mail address in my account worked
<kkaefer> (which no longer should be associated with my account...)
<kkaefer> is there a sync problem for e-mail addresses between account systems?
<wgrant> Sort of. There are at the moment two sets of email addresses which aren't synchronized any more: the ones on login.ubuntu.com and login.launchpad.net, and the ones on launchpad.net.
<xnox> wgrant, is it safe now to make @ubuntu.com default email on login.ubuntu.com or not?
<wgrant> xnox: I don't know. But probably.
<LinuxGuy2009> I can't seem to find where I can change the license for my LaunchPad Project.
<LinuxGuy2009> I found it the other day but now I cant seem to locate the option.
<thumper> LinuxGuy2009: there should be a link on the main project page near the license info
<TresEquis> LinuxGuy2009:  Follow the "Change details" link, use checkboxes at the bottom of the form
<LinuxGuy2009> TresEquis: Thats what Im looking for. Thank you.
<LinuxGuy2009> Im not sure if its ok to ask here but Im not sure what license I should use for my project. https://launchpad.net/multibootu
<LinuxGuy2009> Its just a DVD ISO that uses grub4dos to boot ISO files from the DVD. I want people to be able to do whatever the heck they want with it.
<LinuxGuy2009> What license reflects that?
<LinuxGuy2009> Creative Commons looks close. Thatll do.
#launchpad 2010-04-29
<wgrant> That's probably not what you want.
<wgrant> It's a combination of other open source software of many licenses. I would use Other/Open Source and specify that.
<idnar> is there some way I can use ~/.bazaar/locations.conf to save me from typing out a full branch URL when I'm branching a new branch?
<idnar> ie. I'd like to be able to do something along the lines of "cd .../Project; bzr branch test-code-refactoring-2244"
<thumper> idnar: yes
<thumper> hang on
<thumper> idnar: what exactly do you want?
<idnar> thumper: if I create a new branch locally, I can immediately do "bzr push" with no destination, because I've set push_location appropriately
<thumper> ok
<thumper> I have that set up
<thumper> is that the magic you want?
<idnar> thumper: I'd like something similarly convenient for new remote branches that I would like to branch locally
<idnar> sort of the revers of bzr push / push_location
<thumper> ah
<idnar> *reverse
<spiv> Not builtin, but there was a plugin along those lines.
<thumper> no, don't know of anything
<thumper> best ask in
<thumper> #bzr
<idnar> oh, oops, I actually meant to ask in #bzr originally
<idnar> it's one window to the right
<spiv> Would let you define a prefix along the lines of the lp: prefix.
<spiv> I forget the name of it, though.
<lifeless> spiv: bookmarks
<lifeless> spiv: perhaps
<allquixotic> Hi, is it possible to assign a separate maintainer to two different branches of a private project? Trivial use case: programmers want to commit to lp:~my_team/dev/trunk and artists want to commit artwork to lp:~/art_team/dev/trunk, while both branches "belong" to the same commercial project so they pick up the private branch status.
<allquixotic> (and it doesn't make sense in terms of business rules to give the artists write access to the code, in this example)
<mwhudson> allquixotic: sure, who can write to the branch is determined by the team ownership
<allquixotic> mwhudson: How do I associate the second team with the project though?
<mwhudson> allquixotic: you don't have to
<allquixotic> mwhudson: I made a new team and tried to create a branch for my private project using that team, and it said I'm not allowed to create branches there. only the "maintainer" team is.
<mwhudson> allquixotic: oh
<mwhudson> allquixotic: well if you create it as a personal branch, you'll be able to reassign the branch to the new team afterwards
<mwhudson> i think, anyway...
<mwhudson> thumper: ^^
<allquixotic> I was experimenting with trying to reassign a branch like mwhudson said: I made an empty private branch owned by the team that maintains the commercial project. E.g. lp:~dev-team/myproject/test. Then I went to edit details and changed the branch owner to the newly created team that is not the maintainer. Then I got this oops! (Error ID: OOPS-1580O531)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1580O531
<mwhudson> allquixotic: oops indeed
<mwhudson> allquixotic: i guess you can have both your programmer team and your art team being subteams of the "maintainer team"
<wgrant> Doesn't it just need a branch privacy policy defined for the art team too?
<mwhudson> that's one approach, but if you have people who are members of both teams, that can get very confusing
<allquixotic> The business rules that everyone has agreed upon is that the programmers can R/W all resources, but the art people can only R/W the artwork branch. So if the "maintainer" the project has to have R/W to everything in the project, that's fine.
<allquixotic> I can of course make individuals a member of both teams if it isn't possible to give the development team R/W to the art team's branches.
<allquixotic> it isn't a very huge team, so managing individual team memberships should be feasible.
<allquixotic> mwhudson: So I'm blocked on this issue of team management as stated above. If I make the art team a subteam of the maintainer team, will that give the art team read-write access to the code branches too?
<mwhudson> allquixotic: yes
<allquixotic> hmm, that kind of defeats the purpose then...
<mwhudson> allquixotic: seriously, i think you want to have an overall company team, which would be the privacy team in the project policy
<mwhudson> allquixotic: and have art and developer subteams of that
<mwhudson> and have the developer team be a subteam of the art team too, if they should be able to write to the art team branch
<allquixotic> mwhudson: Following that pattern, the art team won't be able to write to the branches owned by the developer team?
<mwhudson> allquixotic: correct
<allquixotic> Great!
<allquixotic> I'll try that.
<mwhudson> allquixotic: but the company team will be subscribed to all branches you push, which will mean they can see the branches
<allquixotic> mwhudson: So the one person owning the company team will be able to see all the subteams' branches... that's fine
<allquixotic> As long as I don't add individuals to the top-level team, members of the two subteams won't be able to see one another's branches, is how I understand it
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> i thought you wanted everyone to see everyone elses branches?
<allquixotic> oh -- you mean anyone who's a member of any subteam of the top-level team will have (at least) read-only access to all branches/
<allquixotic> ?*
<mwhudson> allquixotic: yes
<allquixotic> that is actually not a problem
<allquixotic> I think this will work. :)
<allquixotic> mwhudson: To set up a proper "subteam", do I just set the team owner of a new team to be the top-level team?
<mwhudson> allquixotic: no
<mwhudson> you just invite/add the team like you would any other user
<mwhudson> allquixotic: teams are people in launchpad
<allquixotic> mwhudson: Yep, this is working! Thanks again for your help. :)
<mwhudson> allquixotic: np
<nigelbabu> when I'm exposing bugs via api, anyway not to count duplicates (like when 2 tasks in same bug)
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: salgado | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<chrisccoulson> bug 13661 keeps having mails bounced back from a user (again)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13661 in synaptic "get proxy config from gnome configuration" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13661
<chrisccoulson> this users account keeps doing that, can you not just remove it?
<kshadeslayer> hey is the new administer archive feature uploaded to edge?
<salgado> bigjools, ^
<kshadeslayer> ah yes.. bigjools :)
<salgado> chrisccoulson, done
<chrisccoulson> salgado, thanks
<bigjools> shadeslayer: are you talking about deletion
<bigjools> ?
<shadeslayer> bigjools: yeah
<bigjools> shadeslayer: I missed the edge rollout today so it'll be available tomorrow at ~0800 UTC
<shadeslayer> bigjools: ok :)
<shadeslayer> no problem :P
<nigelbabu> salgado: something wrong with edge?
<nigelbabu> query via api giving me erros
<nigelbabu> httplib2.ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at api.edge.launchpad.net
<salgado> nigelbabu, that's a DNS error, but I can connect just fine to api.edge.lp.net
<nigelbabu> something only at my end?
<salgado> may be a problem with your ISP's DNS server; hopefully temporary
<nigelbabu> ajmitch had the same problem on ubuntuwire servers
<nigelbabu> he was running it for me there initially
<wgrant> Their DNS is completely unrelated, except for being also hosted in London,.
<nigelbabu> wgrant: so where is the problem?
<nigelbabu> mine or lp?
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Probably yours.
<nigelbabu> wgrant: how come I'm getting the same error he hit on ubuntuwire then (the dns won't be related at all)
<wgrant> nigelbabu: It's working fine for me.
<nigelbabu> hitting api.edge.launchpad.net on my browser gives me Request is missing an OAuth consumer key.
<wgrant> That's normal.
<nigelbabu> which means dns is resolving?
<nigelbabu> wgrant: what do you make of http://paste.ubuntu.com/424641/ ?
<wgrant> nigelbabu: dig api.edge.launchpad.net
<nigelbabu> wgrant: erm dig?
<wgrant> nigelbabu: dig
<nigelbabu> wgrant: git answer
<nigelbabu> got
<nigelbabu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424642/
<wgrant> nigelbabu: dig @ns1.canonical.com api.edge.launchpad.net
<nigelbabu> wgrant: got answer again.  Want a pastebin?
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Please.
<nigelbabu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424645/
<wgrant> nigelbabu: So, there's nothing wrong on Canonical's end.
<wgrant> And your local DNS server is returning SERVFAIL.
<nigelbabu> what? where?
<wgrant> Line 3 of your first paste.
<wgrant> Er, line 4.
<nigelbabu> Now its NOERROR
<nigelbabu> ah, its flickering between servfail and noerror
<mvo> hi, I accidently subscribed someone to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-upgrade-and-install-testing (user ~ara, displayed as   mprasodjo). is there a way to unsubscribe the user again?
<mvo> I don't want him to get mails just because I looked up the wrong name
<intellectronica> mvo: sorry, there isn't, but they can unsubscribe themselves
<fta> d'oh!   amd64	  3  	 2935 jobs (five days)
<piju> how can i delete my PPA ?
<bigjools> piju: wait until tomorrow and there's a beta test of PPA deletion coming on edge
<piju> bigjools; i want to delete my PPA at launchpad account
<piju> my pkg is broken
<bigjools> fta: yeah,all the DC machines get commandeered to push CDs out
<bigjools> piju: patience
<piju> bigjools; tq
<maxb> oh, *that's* what they're doing
<maxb> piju: Why would you want to delete your entire archive just because a package in it was broken? That makes no sense.
<piju> the pkg is obsolete
<maxb> So delete the package, not the entire PPA
<piju> how?
<piju> my entire PPA only have 1 pkg
<maxb> From the root page of the PPA, click on "View package details" (top right), and then "Delete packages" (top right)
<piju> maxb; how can i delete the pkg folder ?
<maxb> Explain what you mean by "pkg folder"
<piju> all PPA names
<maxb> I don't understand
<piju> delete packages is only deleting the pkg
<maxb> yes....
<maxb> so what?
<piju> i want to delete to url to the pkg
<maxb> Paste this url
<piju> my archieve
<piju> sorry archive
<maxb> Why do you care?
<piju> yes i do
<thopiekar> hi I'm new in bzr and get this message when pushing my code to my "branch".. http://pastebin.com/1LR1RkJt
 * thopiekar has just used svn before
<salgado> thopiekar, have you registered your ssh key in Launchpad?
<thopiekar> jep
<thopiekar> also worked with ppa's that's why I needed the ssh key..
<thopiekar> here I want to push https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/mopedix/trunk and my profile https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar
<salgado> thopiekar, have you done a 'bzr launchpad-login'?
<maxb> thopiekar: You do not need an SSH key to work with PPAs. You need a GPG key for that. They're quite different.
<thopiekar> yep
<maxb> eugh, edge is sloooow
<thopiekar> maxb: hmm I'll check my profile
<maxb> right, you do have a ssh key there.
<maxb> Run "sh thopiekar@bazaar.launchpad.net" - it should print "No shells on this server" - if it doesn't, your basic ssh communication isn't working
<thopiekar> got the ssh key also here on my pc
<thopiekar> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/2489/plasmadrop2imageshack96.png
<maxb> sorry, that's "ssh thopiekar@bazaar.launchpad.net"
<thopiekar> thopiekar@thopiekar-ubuntu:~/Projekte/mopedix$ ssh thopiekar@bazaar.launchpad.net -> Permission denied (publickey).
<maxb> Right, so we have eliminated bzr as part of the problem
<thopiekar> maxb: what about the message on page https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar : lp:mopedix -> This branch has not been pushed to yet.
<maxb> thopiekar: None of the keys visible in your "Passworter und Verschlusselung" are the same as the key you have registered in your launchpad profile
<l3on> Hi all, did bzr stop to work?
<l3on> ah no sorry, it's just damed slow!
<thopiekar> maxb: huch. ok so the problem is that I need to update my ssh key?
<thopiekar> l3on: what?
<maxb> thopiekar: Correct. You need to have a ssh private key locally corresponding to a public key registered on your launchpad profile
<thopiekar> maxb: thank you for helping me
<thopiekar> :)
<Tigeli> aargh,  "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<Tigeli> :D
<persia> This is likely to be a semi-persistent issue for the next several hours, due to increased load.
<atarixle> that's what me broght here
<tsimpson> just think of it as a release day holiday
<atarixle> what the hell in a "BadAtom" Error? does anyone know?
<blackxored> what's wrong with launchpad.net??
<blackxored> network load?
<beuno> blackxored, yes, Lucid was released
<beuno> gazillion of hits all over the place
<blackxored> beuno, you're kidding me, hehehe yeah I know, but is launchpad hosted on the same server that www
<blackxored> ???
<blackxored> I couldn't tell why there is so much launchpad load
 * blackxored hopes isn't people mass-reporting bugs
<beuno> blackxored, no, but Launchpad is used for many things, so the number of visits increases dramatically
<beuno> and they do share datacenter
<blackxored> beuno, interesting
<beuno> lets just say it's a non-trivial amount of traffice  :)
<blackxored> ok, I'll skip contributing to the ubuntu-manual for when the server is a little bit more responsive
<beuno> blackxored, yeah, I'd say give it until tomorrow for things to calm down
<blackxored> beuno, truly real ;) hehehe
<ahasenack> beuno: so the "internal server error" that is back is now because of the release?
<beuno> ahasenack, that would be my guess, but I'd talk to a losa about it
<blackxored> I'm already on lucid through updates, I think I'll wait till monday for getting isos
<CyberMan> all hi! there`s some problems with LaunchPad! Error 500
<beuno> CyberMan, yes, it's currently under very heavy load
<CyberMan> need to reseave CD with LTS)
<CyberMan> now cannot cange password
<vadi2> Are there any issues with vault.canonical.com being authorized with launchpad?
<vadi2> For the last few days I've been trying to re-download a software order from the canonical store and it keeps giving me a blank page on the authorization.
<beuno> vadi2, yes, we're working on some log-in issues
<beuno> sorry about that
<vadi2> okay
<beuno> should be more stable in a little while
<lysi> launchpad login failed: internal server error 500
<vadi2> lysi: server overloaded
<zigo-_-> Year, tried 8 times until I could login!
<lysi> vadi2: thanks
<lysi> btw. noscript error console output during login procedure: login.launchpad.net : potentially vulnerable to CVE-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middle attacke
<lysi> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middle attacke
<lysi> Launchpad Login Service says: There's no page with this address in the Launchpad Login Service service. Check that you entered the address correctly and try again. (Error ID: 1580roseapple67)
<lysi> CVE-2009-3555 also for answers.launchpad.net and launchpadlibrarian.net
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middle attacke
<ringer> am having problems logging in to launchpad - anyone else? Or is it just me?
<beuno> ringer, yes, the servers are under heavy load
<ringer> beuno, hmm I wonder why ;)
<beuno> ringer, no idea, completely unexpected
<ringer> beuno, nothing to do with the launch of 10.04 then?
<beuno> ringer, I'm kidding, of course it's due to 10.04  :)
<ringer> :)
<ringer> beuno, sorry - it's hard to tell on irc when people are being dead straight or not
<beuno> ringer, yeah, apologies about that
<ringer> beuno, while you're here, and I can't log on to ubuntu forums, do you have a script to right-click in Nautilus to open a terminal in that folder?
<lysi> When I read the status header one might get the impression that lp is under heavy construction period. ;-) http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<beuno> ringer, I do not
<ringer> beu, ok - bit of a longshot wasn't it
<ringer> beuno, hmm - could have sworn I typed b then e then u then TAB
<yadudoc> Hi, Would someone know if bug tags are in use ? This is in relation to this Junior task bug --> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/407402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407402 in ubuntu-bots "[Bugtracker] ubottu does not recognise bugs with nicknames" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<lysi> ringer: install extension nautilus-open-terminal
<ringer> lysi, thanks - will now have to look up how to install extensions in N - linux is all good fun, eh?
<JanC> ringer: tehre is a package
<lysi> ringer: install via Synaptic, search for the package name: nautilus-open-terminal
<JanC> just install it and restart nautilus
<ringer> ok thanks guys
<JanC> restart might require you to kill it (log out & back in works too of course)
<lysi> ringer: http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/gosnautilus-440.html.en
<ringer> installing it now
<ringer> JanC, lysi installed it but 'open in terminal' is only available through the file menu and not right-click. is that correct?
<JanC> ringer: where do you right-click?
<ringer> JanC, ona file in a folder - ah - maybe I need to right clcik on the folder
<JanC> it's not there when you right-click a file
<JanC> folder or free space
<JanC> you can't open a file in a terminal  ;)
<ringer> JanC, yeah - just found that out. Thanks.
<ringer> and in doing all this, I just realised I missed an ebay item I was watching!
<mkanat> Before I go searching--where in the Launchpad code is the duplicate-detection algorithm that's used when filing a bug?
<mwhudson> mkanat: it's in postgres, mostly
<mkanat> mwhudson: It's PL/SQL or something?
<mwhudson> mkanat: it's a postgres full text search extension
<mkanat> mwhudson: Ahhh. Could I see it somewhere?
<mwhudson> (may not be an extension any more, actually)
<mwhudson> mkanat: probably, you know about as much as me now
<mkanat> mwhudson: Hahaha, okay.
<mkanat> mwhudson: I want to implement the same thing generically in Bugzilla.
<mwhudson> mkanat: well, it's pretty much the same algorithm as used for bug searcing
<TresEquis> mhudson:  just uses the proposed summary as the search query?
<mkanat> mwhudson: Oh, so perhaps I could just OR all the terms together and do a fulltext search and take the relevance.
<zebastian_> how can i dl lubuntu lynx?
<jpds> zebastian_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<zebastian_> L ubuntu
<zebastian_> lubuntu
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<tsimpson> zebastian_: ask in #lubuntu
<JoshTriplett> Is this an appropriate place to report spam in launchpad?
<JoshTriplett> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mailman/+bug/266436/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266436 in mailman "deceptive listinfo "to post a message..."" [Medium,New]
<bbordwell_> I need to file a bug against launchpad, most of the bugs that have been reported in the last day or so are showing up twice for no reason on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=o
<bbordwell_> n&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<bbordwell_> how do I go about doing this?
<bbordwell> sorry my internet connections is not working very well, if anyone answered me could you please resend?
<TresEquis> bbordwell: you need to use bit.ly or something for that URL
<TresEquis> but you can report launchpad bugs using launchpad:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2010-04-30
<ripps> Should I remove the intrepid builds from my gmpc/mpd ppas?
<persia> Up to you.  It's supported for another 12-15 hours :)
<persia> But I suspect that there will be some mass-disablement at some point (much like there are no longer gutsy PPAs).
<micahg> persia: ripps: I think that's just the builders, not the PPA archvie
<persia> micahg: Then why aren't there gutsy PPAs anymore?
<micahg> persia: you can't build, but if it's built, I think it satys
 * persia definitely remembers them existing in the past
<persia> Ah, interesting.  And one has to hack the URL to see them (e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+a)rchive/ppa?field.series_filter=gutsy
<persia> Anyway, probably does no harm to just leave them then.
<micahg> as long as there aren't any security issues IMHO
<wgrant> Right. obsolete-distroseries.py only does primary/partner.
<KIAaze> hi
<KIAaze> will all the official builders from the build farm be reallocated to the PPAs later?
<KIAaze> https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> KIAaze: The PPA builders are currently busy serving Ubuntu releases.
<KIAaze> ah ok
<KIAaze> and what are thoe preivate builds?
<KIAaze> "private source"
<wgrant> Probably security updates.
<KIAaze> ok
<KIAaze> everything will be back to normal on 2010-05-01?
<wgrant> Probably not.
<wgrant> But what do you mean by "all the"?
<KIAaze> :/
<wgrant> There are three official i386 builders, and only two amd64 ones.
<wgrant> Not many.
<KIAaze> well, there are a lot of "private source" builds listed there
<KIAaze> and the rest is marked as idle
<wgrant> Note that most of those builders are for obscure non-PPA architectures.
<KIAaze> true
<KIAaze> can they switch architecture?
<wgrant> Not without incredibly, incredibly slow emulation.
<KIAaze> everything feels slowed down when a new ubuntu release comes out. ^^
<KIAaze> on wednesday, packages started to build within a few minutes, now it looks like a 2-6 days queue. I'm guessing a lot of rebuilding against the new lucid repositories.
<Peng_> Isn't it possible to mark a merge proposal superseded?
<Peng_> I don't see it now.
<Peng_> A merge proposal was superseded by a different branch. For now it was marked 'Rejected', but that's not ideal.
<spiv> The Superseded state exists, but I think is only set by submitting a new merge proposal for the same branch.
<spiv> So in your case Rejected is probably as close as it gets :/
<spiv> (Unless maybe the launchpad APIs let you set it?)
<FloSoft> hi, is it possible to upload files via email?
<FloSoft> like the upload-python script, but via mail?
<tsimpson> FloSoft: for bugs, yes https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#Attaching%20files%20to%20bugs
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> maxb: ping
<FloSoft> tsimpson: and for "release"s?
<wgrant> FloSoft: There is no email interface for them.
<tsimpson> there may be a way with the LP API, but not via email
<FloSoft> okay i have a python script which does not work correctly
<FloSoft> which uploads it via lp api
<thopiekar> I created a new ssk-key with seahorse, removed the old ssh key and added the new one but I just get ssh thopiekar@bazaar.launchpad.net -> Permission denied (publickey).
<thopiekar> why?
<tsimpson> thopiekar: did you remove your old key from your system?
<thopiekar> yep
<thopiekar> and I think I found the problem..
<thopiekar> the using bzr it is using the default .id_rsa
<thopiekar> but my ssh key for lp is in .id_rsa_1
<tsimpson> you can change that in your ~/.ssh/conf
<thopiekar> found a article about that here: http://20y.hu/20081012/how-to-use-different-ssh-keys-for-different-services-smoothly.html
<thopiekar> yep
<tsimpson> * ~/.ssh/config
<thopiekar> you should add that to the launchpad / bzr wiki
<tsimpson> it is
<thopiekar> :O
<tsimpson> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch#Pushing%20your%20Bazaar%20branch%20to%20Launchpad
<tsimpson> :)
<tsimpson> I've been meaning to ask something, are "bug nicknames" used any more?
<tsimpson> where you could assign a bug a "memorable name"
<ubuntujenkins> I have been pointed in this direction to ask, I have done 'dget http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/x/xindy/xindy_2.4~pre1-3.dsc' which gives me a *.orig.tar.gz *.diff.gz and a *.dsc. This is all from debian but is not in ubuntu due to a build fail. I would like to put it all in a ppa, how ever i don't know how to make a *.changes file for it. (source is here : http://packages.debian.org/source/stable/xindy )
<ubuntujenkins> does any one know how to make the *.changes file?
<tsimpson> "debuild -S" from the extracted directory should do it
<akheron> dpkg-source -x *.dsc; cd dir-name; debuild -S
<akheron> altough this recreates the *.dsc file too
<ubuntujenkins> thanks tsimpson and akheron I will give it ago
<tsimpson> or dpkg-genchanges
<tsimpson> but then you'd need to "debsign" the changes files to upload
<ubuntujenkins> wow tsimpson and akheron, thank you two days of pain solved. (on another problem as well)
<ubuntujenkins> It worked with xindy but with texlive-base i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/425217/ any suggestions?
<tsimpson> install quilt
<ubuntujenkins> doh! thats obvious thanks. the xindy package got rejected http://paste.ubuntu.com/425219/ any thoughts?
<tsimpson> change "unstable" to "lucid" in the debian/changelog
<tsimpson> or just bump the version with dch -i
<ubuntujenkins> ok thanks I will give it a go
<ubuntujenkins> they have been excepted now thanks tsimpson.
<kromagg> hi uh
<kromagg> do I report launchpad bugs on launchpad?
<intellectronica> kromagg: yes
<kromagg> I actually came here to ask if there was a problem with launchpad but it just came through so
<kromagg> bug report it is then
<deryck> kromagg, you can report here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone
<deryck> kromagg, if you file against launchpad itself it gets moved to malone eventually, but it's slightly quicker of you file on malone.
<kromagg> okay thanks, I was having trouble finding the exact project to report against
<kromagg> In case you're interested, I got an OOPS-1581D1213 on reporting a bug against xorg
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1581D1213
<kromagg> I'm assuming it's because of the crapload of attachments xorg adds
<kromagg> ah the number is a uniqid
<kromagg> it's already in there though, #357907
<kromagg> thanks for the hint
<lifeless> that oops hasn't propogated yet, sorry
<kromagg> eventually managed to report the bug anyway so nps
<kromagg> the original one, that caused the oops
<rdb> Just wondering - how is it possible to assign multiple people to a single blueprint?
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bac> rdb: there is a single assignee, which can be a person or team
<xnox> am I having maverick hallucinations or we have amel ppa now?
<jpds> xnox: Yes.
<xnox> WOW
<xnox> amazing thank you =)
<rdb> armel ppa? wh00t!
<rdb> How can it be enabled?
<bigjools> armel will be reserved, it's not for general use
<rdb> Oh, OK.
<bigjools> way too flaky apparently
<rdb> What defines the lucky elite that is priviledged to make armel builds?
<rdb> Who do I have to sleep with to get an armel ppa?
<bigjools> right now, just the Canonical OEM team
<rdb> Hmm... OK. Well, still an interesting development. =)
<xnox> rdb, I love the "who do I have to sleep with" test =)
<rdb> =)
<qense> Are patches accessible via the API in the bug.attachments collection, or do they have their own entry point?
<tsimpson> qense: those include patches too, you can see if it's a patch from the type attribute
<qense> tsimpson: OK, thanks
<tsimpson> it will be either "Patch" or "Unspecified"
<qense> ok, great!
<humphreybc> hiya everyone, who should I speak to about build machines?
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<BlackZ> Could somebody delete a project registered by me on launchpad ? It was a test.
<tsimpson> BlackZ: you need to file a request on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<BlackZ> tsimpson: OK, thanks
<tsimpson> btw, if you want to test things out you should use https://staging.launchpad.net/
<tsimpson> it's database gets reset daily
<wgrant> Well, not quite daily these days.
<tsimpson> well, it non-permanent anyhow
<brax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425505/
<brax> apt won't install anything. :(
<BlackZ> brax: This channel is for launchpad support & questions only. Please ask in #ubuntu .
<brax> I asked in ubuntu and they told me to ask g=here... :C
<azop> brax: either another package manager is running, or you have a more serious problem that might be fixed by simply restarting the computer
<azop> but, it's a #ubuntu question for sure
<tsimpson> when they said check LaunchPad, they meant http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<tsimpson> oh, he left anyway
<lbieber> From https://code.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development I click on "All revisions" but keep getting "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server"
<_habnabit> So it looks like the code browser is down.
<_habnabit> It said wait a minute or two, but it's been about half an hour for me.
<wgrant> LOSAs: ^^
#launchpad 2010-05-01
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> https://launchpad.net/~arabic leader is not responding. could someone else take control?
<lifeless> Damascene: please file a ticket at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Damascene> lifeless, done
<Damascene> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<h0nk1> Hi, I was wondering if you found some nice automated way to check the completeness of translations of html documentation in launchpad
<h0nk1> or is it just somebody comparing to documents side by side?
<h0nk1> s/to/two/
<h0nk1> gettext, and guile and qt are pretty straight-forward since they provide tools, but I have no idea what tool to use for html documentation
<mdke> I tried to upgrade a bzr branch on launchpad but it suffered a broken pipe half way through. now I can't upgrade it again because the backup file already exists - can I workaround that and upgrade the branch somehow?
<mdke> details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/425764/
<Laibsch> Is there currently an enormous backlog for PPA builds?
<Laibsch> I've been waiting for a package to build for almost a full day now
<wgrant> Laibsch: Most of our beloved PPA builders are busy serving the release.
<wgrant> Apparently they'll be back in the next day or two.
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I wouldn't have been surprised just *before* the release
<Laibsch> but this kind of surprised me, so I thought I'd ask
<Laibsch> serving in the sense of http or compiling something?
<wgrant> The former.
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> I wouldn't have thought that serving files would be so CPU-intensive
<Laibsch> anyways, not a big issue
<Laibsch> I already have the package ;-)
<Laibsch> thank you for the answer
<wgrant> Yeah, I was a bit surprised myself.
<wgrant> But maybe there are really insane volumes of data being dealt with.
<Laibsch> now, *that* wouldn't really surprise me ;-)
<Laibsch> I missed the release (I thought it would be on the 30th)
<Laibsch> Maybe I should start that torrent
<Laibsch> I have insane upstream bandwidth here in Japan
<Damascene> hi, any one could help with this please?
<Damascene> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<Damascene> Arabic translation team owner is missing
<easter_egg> hei
<easter_egg> I can't login in launchpad
<easter_egg> Oops!
<easter_egg> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<easter_egg> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<easter_egg> (Error ID: OOPS-1582A1292)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1582A1292
<easter_egg> someone can tell me whats is happened with my account?
<easter_egg> ;~
<easter_egg> henninge_, can you help me?
<henninge> easter_egg: possibly ... ;)
<easter_egg> henninge, I cannot login with launchpad
<easter_egg> it happens:
<easter_egg> easter_egg> Oops!
<easter_egg> <easter_egg> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<easter_egg> <easter_egg> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<easter_egg> <easter_egg> (Error ID: OOPS-1582A1292)
<easter_egg> <ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1582A1292
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1582A1292
 * henninge looks at the oops
<henninge> easter_egg: It will take some time until the oops details are available for me.
<henninge> easter_egg: you are trying to log into an existing account, that you have used before, right?
<easter_egg> yep
<easter_egg> I merge two accounts recently
<easter_egg> but, I can login after
<easter_egg> merging
<easter_egg> 3 or 4 days later, thats happened
<easter_egg> always I try to login
<easter_egg> henninge, is something hard to solve? ;~
<henninge> easter_egg: I don't think I will be able to solve it today. It would be easiest if you tried back on Monday.
<henninge> easter_egg: save that OOPS ID
<easter_egg> ok
<easter_egg> henninge, why thats happened? Happened before with others?
<henninge> easter_egg: I don't know, I don't know the exact problem yet.
<henninge> easter_egg: Tell me the name of the account you are trying log into, please.
<easter_egg> henninge, ayrton.araujo
<easter_egg> e-mail: mailto@ayrtonaraujo.net
<henninge> easter_egg: or better, please write that in an email to feedback@launchpad.net
<henninge> that will be processed on monday
<easter_egg> ok =]
<easter_egg> I'm writing now
<easter_egg> thanks
<henninge> easter_egg: I think I found the problem
<easter_egg> henninge, whats is the problem? =O
<henninge> easter_egg: it's the non-ascii character in your name
<henninge> easter_egg: so really, that is a bug. The OOPS will give us more detail.
<easter_egg> Araújo?
<easter_egg> henninge, Im send the e-mail?
<easter_egg> or you will report this?
<henninge> easter_egg: please send the email, still.
<easter_egg> henninge, can you change of Araújo to Araujo?
<henninge> easter_egg: the OOPS details are still not available but they will be on Monday
<easter_egg> I will report this
<henninge> easter_egg: No, I cannot. Let mes see if someone is around who can.
<easter_egg> ok
<xnox> ppa's are building maverick?
<easter_egg> henninge, what your e-mail? For CC
<henninge> henning.eggers@canonical.com
<easter_egg> henninge, done! The e-mail was sent
<easter_egg> :)
<henninge> ;)
<easter_egg> henninge, I will lunch at house of my girlfriend and maybe I take a while for return. So, monday I will see if launchpad reply =]
<easter_egg> thanks and I expect thats be helpfull to launchpad too =]
<easter_egg> have a nice day :)
<henninge> yes, thank you. Enjoy your lunch! ;)
<om26er> PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket. ?
<tsimpson> yes, not -proposed, -security, or -backports
<om26er> tsimpson, now that I have done the mistake if I upload the same package it says package already in the archives how to avoid that?
<tsimpson> om26er: LP should have rejected the upload, so you should have no problem uploading a corrected version
<om26er> ok
<om26er> tsimpson, that only happens for accepted packages?
<tsimpson> if an upload was accepted then it can't be uploaded twice
<om26er> thanks tsimpson :)
<om26er> what is the upload is accepted and the build fails how to upload it again then as it would probably be rejected
<tsimpson> om26er: you would need to increment the version
<tsimpson> eg: from 1.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 to 1.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<CytotoxicTCell> How do you add your photo?
<DooitzedeJong> Could I ask you something?
<DooitzedeJong> I have a problem
<DooitzedeJong> Could I invite subgroups to te main groups mailig list?
<agnel> question about launchpad, a certain project page says "Does not use Launchpad for development." however the page also says "Development focus:  trunk series".. what's that about?
<agnel> contradicting
<agnel> i'm specifically referring to empathy on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/empathy
<qense> agnel: Empathy development takes place on gnome.org, but we're mirroring their branch and have given it a Launchpad project to ease tracking upstream development and linking to upstream bug reports.
<agnel> so if I have to develop does it make more sense to develop against the branch in gnome.org or the one on launch pad? sorry if i sound silly
<qense> agnel: You definitely want to develop against the branch on git.gnome.org
<qense> agnel: Empathy can be found at http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy
<agnel> qense, got it. :) also when i did an apt-get source empathy, i was told to bzr get a certain url, i did that but didn't find code, just found patches
<qense> agnel: That's probably the packaging branch, that only contains the /debian directory.
<qense> Some also contain the source Ubuntu ships.
<agnel> qense, oh ok. and the mirror on launchpad you mentioned is something else?
<qense> agnel: That's the upstream trunk, it might be newer than the code Ubuntu is shipping and it might not contain all patches.
<agnel> qense, oh ok i see. cool :) thanks a lot
<qense> you're welcome
<agnel> qense, all projects on launch pad use git ? is there a particular reason ?
<agnel> sorry *bazaar
<qense> agnel: All projects on Launchpad -- developed by Canonical -- are using Bazaar -- developed by Canonical -- indeed.
<agnel> qense, hehe. ok :)
<qense> and it's a very suitable DVCS for opportunistic development.
<agnel> ah i see
<qense> Plus: Bazaar and Launchpad are both written in Python, so they can be integrated easily.
<agnel> oh cool. i thought bazaar was centralized, didn't know it was dvcs
<agnel> a mixture of both i guess
<agnel> qense, alright thanks then, i will take leave. you have a good day
<qense> agnel: You can use it in both ways, but it was meant as a DCVS.
<qense> qense: ok, good bye
<agnel> qense, nice it can be used both ways :) never knew that were possible with vcs
<qense> agnel: There is an overview of the possible workflows on the Bazaar website.
<agnel-away> qense, yep was just going through it.. i think what you said about dvcs is the "gatekeeper" workflow ?
<qense> agnel-away: yes
<agnel-away> oh ok . cool :)
<RenatoSilva> I want to fix an issue with old versions of my project
<RenatoSilva> why should I choose new series rather than branches?
<hagabaka> Are ppas part of launchpad? Why is it that when I search for a software on launchpad, the result page has no link at all about ppas?
#launchpad 2010-05-02
<Muscovy> Are the Launchpad servers really busy? A few of my packages have a wait of three days.
<micahg> Muscovy: the PPA builders get re-appropriated around release time, there are only 3 per arch ATM
<alourie|work> hello
<alourie|work> I have the question regarding the REFERER header - how do I enable it?
<spiv> alourie|work: by undoing of however you disabled it -- it's enabled by default in pretty much every web browser.
<spiv> alourie|work: possibly there's an firefox add-on you need to tweak
<alourie|work> spiv: I don't even know what that means :-) I didn't disable anything. I just know found out it exists...
<alourie|work> oh
<alourie|work> so you mean I may have an add-on that blocks it?
<spiv> Right
<alourie|work> hm
 * alourie|work is puzzled
<spiv> Probably one designed to guard your privacy
<alourie|work> I have no add-ons like that
<alourie|work> all are webdev and download tools
<alourie|work> unbelieavable
<alourie|work> works in chrome though
<sjamaan> Is something the matter with the git importer?
<sjamaan> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/47254275/peter-bex-chicken-git-mirror.log
<jelmer> sjamaan: hi
<sjamaan> hi jelmer
<jelmer> sjamaan: it looks like it's using an outdated version of dulwich
<sjamaan> What's that?
<sjamaan> (and more importantly, how can it be fixed?)
<ricotz> hello, is someone monitoring builds which are failing over and over again with a "dependency wait" error, for example https://edge.launchpad.net/~inkscape.testers/+archive/ppa - https://edge.launchpad.net/~inkscape.testers/+archive/ppa/+build/1187463
<ricotz> kiko, hello ^
<vadi2> I just upgraded my main branch using 'bzr upgrade' and tried to push it to LP, but this failed: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/208873/ any idea why? I had to upgrade it as well because it didn't allow me to create any new branches at all due to different branch format versions
<MrKanister> Hi there. I've got a question regarding launchpadlib. Let's say I want to find out the version of a package in the latest Ubuntu release. How do I get there by using the launchpadlib?
<MrKanister> From the API Doc I have to use a pacakge_publishing_history, but I don't know how to get there starting from a package or distribution object.
<vadi2> Got it, had to press upgrade button on launchpad branch
<d34df00d> Hi!
<d34df00d> I've uploaded a package to my PPA to be built.
<d34df00d> Then I realized that it I entered wrong Ubuntu release, and deleted the package before it has been built.
<d34df00d> Now the package, despite being deleted and not showing up in the list of packages, appears in the build queue.
<d34df00d> That's after it already had been tried to be built and failed (cause I've deleted it).
<d34df00d> Is there anything I can/should do about it?
<om26er> The message you sent included commands to modify the bug report,
<om26er> but you didn't sign the message with your OpenPGP key.
<om26er> I get this when I reply a bug with email
<geser> om26er: did you include any commands to modify the bug? if yes, then the mail has to gpg signed
<om26er> geser, yes
<om26er> geser, so that mean I have to use an email client?
<geser> om26er: usually you use an webmailer?
<om26er> geser, all the time (gmail)
<geser> om26er: if you use firefox, try using firegpg (http://getfiregpg.org/) to sign your email when using gmail over the browser
<om26er> geser, hm I am die hard chromium user. Thanks for the info :)
<geser> om26er: then try copying the mail body into a file, sign that file, copy the signed mail body back into the webmail form
<vadi2> Question... does loggerhead check if the branch is private and the user is logged in?
<vadi2> I seem to be able to browse private branch contents without being logged in.
<om26er> geser, I'll defer ;)
 * om26er tries anjal this time
<xnox> does launchpad still build superseeded sources packages?
<xnox> or does it skip it
<ZykoticK9> Why is there no method of reporting offensive posts to launchpad/answers?  I have attempted to ask for offensive posts to be rename/deleted previous in this irc channel and was told to ask a question.  IRC has OPs, Forums have Mods, why is there not an equivalent for Launchpad?  Titles and posts suck as the current https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/109301 should be dealt with in some manner, if only to change the title.
<ZykoticK9> s/suck/such
<ZykoticK9> I'm shocked, it appears I can change the name of the post myself.  does that showup changed for everyone?  how is that even possible?  and i get karma for it possible as well - hilarious, issue resolved.  sorry for the rant - thanks everyone.
<nhandler> ZykoticK9: Anyone can modify a bug title or description. However, only LP admins can edit/delete comments
<ZykoticK9> nhandler, changing the title is perfect.  I'm shocked, but it's perfect.
#launchpad 2011-04-25
<rgl> hi
<rgl> hi
<rgl> is there a way to completly reset a PPA? that is, nuke everything in it, and start over? or really delete it and create again?
<rgl> I've made some mistakes while publishing a package ... so I want to start over.
<rgl> I known about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/661 and  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/392887 but it still does not work as expected :/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 392887 in Launchpad itself "Cannot delete a PPA" [Low,Fix released]
<wgrant> rgl: You can't easily delete a PPA and then reuse the name just yet.
<wgrant> rgl: What's the problem?
<rgl> wgrant, I've deleted https://launchpad.net/~rgl/+archive/elasticsearch and later I tried to reenable it by adding /+edit in the url. but now I have to fuzz with the url to edit it because the top right menu does not show the edit links.
<wgrant> rgl: Ah, you can't really undelete it like that...
<wgrant> It shouldn't have let you reenable it.
<rgl> oh it did.
<rgl> anyways, to "enable" it I've just checked the two checkboxes: Enabled and Publish.
<rgl> so I really should remove then?
<wgrant> Well. It should mostly work now. But it's not really supported yet.
<wgrant> Does it accept uploads?
<wgrant> I suspect it will.
<rgl> what do you mean by "now"?
<rgl> I didn't try
<wgrant> "now" being after you've checked those two flags.
<rgl> should I be afraid that it will break on the future?
<wgrant> PPA deletion was only implemented to allow people to rename their accounts (that's not possible if you have PPAs). So it was only taken far enough to permit that; it's not really finished.
<wgrant> I'd go ahead and use the PPA for now. We'll hopefully make all this a bit less messy soonish.
<wgrant> All that's special about a deleted PPA is that the links are gone, basically.
<wgrant> (once you enable it and set the publish flag again)
<rgl> the top-right menu links?
<wgrant> Yes.
<rgl> humm I enabled the flags, but only the "View package details" link is there.
<rgl> the PPA seems to accept uploads.
<wgrant> Right, those links will stay gone for now because part of the system still thinks it's deleted. There's no way you can unset that, but the only thing that respects that partial deletion state is the "Change details" etc. links.
<rgl> alright :)
<rgl> another things that bother me, if I delete all packages from the PPA, it still leaves "trash" in the PPA :|
<rgl> for example, I cannot upload the same package version again.
<wgrant> Right. That's deliberate.
<rgl> I mean, the same version that was supposedly deleted.
<wgrant> apt and Launchpad will get a little confused if you use the same version twice. Why do you want to?
<rgl> just because I made noob mistakes the first time =)
<wgrant> It's non-trivial to permit that, and it would be an exceptional case in which version reuse was justified.
<wgrant> What's wrong with incrementing the version?
<rgl> so to fix them I had to add another entry in the package changelog.
<rgl> technically, nothing wrong. but the package history now has "trash" in it.
<rgl> humm it seems to build the package correctly now, but when I expand the package, this appears:  Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository.
<rgl> oh nm. it disapeared!
<wgrant> rgl: Give it a couple of minutes.
<wgrant> Things are only published by a cron job that runs every 5 minutes.
<rgl> I see. thx :)
<web_knows> hi
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dan4dm> hi - this build appears to have got 'stuck'. any way to cancel-and-retry? https://launchpad.net/~puredyne-team/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2497810
<tumbleweed> dan4dm: seems to be making progress
<psusi> is there a launchpad.net/~psusi/+something to refer to my bazaar branches?
<tumbleweed> code.launchpad.net/~psusi ?
<psusi> ahh, I got it... launchpad.net/~psusi/+branch/name/of/branch... was trying to not use the code. prefix since the wiki Launchpad: link doesn't want to use it... oddly though, if you just use /+branch/, you get an OOPS
<dan4dm> tumbleweed: oh yes you're right. thanks. (it's going much slower than other similar builds - must just be low-priority or suchlike. anyway fine.)
 * maxb suspects that URL form is an accident of zope traversal and not an intentional feature
<fta> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152715  :(
<mainerror> hello
<mainerror> does anyone know when a project is considered inactive?
<jcsackett> do you mean in the sense of when a project will be deactivated?
<mainerror> in the sense of after what amount of time
<jcsackett> mainerror: There isn't a distinct time limit to my knowledge.  But sinzui may be able to correct me if i am wrong.
<sinzui> mainerror: There is no definition but...
<sinzui> mainerror: we have discusses 365 days without karmic activity and not linked to a community.
<sinzui> mainerror: This rule is fundementally flawed because Lp does not award karma for most project activity and we have discussed removing karma
<mainerror> I see, so basically if someone created a project and lost interest in it, it is up to me to contact the owner and ask him to either ask for deactivation or to assign someone else as owner
<sinzui> mainerror: yes. He cannot deactivate the project. Someone must ask for a new owner or ask for it to be removed
<mainerror> ok thanks, both of you
<sinzui> mainerror: if you cannot reach the owner, as a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad where an admin can help make the needed changes
<sinzui> s/as a/ask a/
<mainerror> got you, thanks. I have mailed the owner today, lets see if I can get the issue resolved that way
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<TheEvilPhoenix> is anyone having issues loading pages?  i'm getting timeouts :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> esp. on answers.launchpad.net pages
<sinzui> answers represents 80% of timeout origins now
<sinzui> TheEvilPhoenix: We are rewriting email and answer contact listing code to address this in the next 4 weeks
<fta> please re-open https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152715
<lifeless> fta: its a bug, I'll ping the sysadmins to bounce the service
<lifeless> fta: are you encountering that right now?
<lifeless> fta: and what host are you loading to when this happens?
<fta> lifeless, as i said in the question, all my dailies are impacted (ppa)
<fta> lifeless, i've implemented a workaround in my bot, but the issue still needs to be fixed
<lifeless> fta: of course, its a critical bug
<fta> also, i'd appreciate if someone could have a look at bug 767258
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 767258 in Launchpad itself "weird PPA stats before Feb 10" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767258
<geser> wgrant: do you have some time to fix the ownership of some package sets? the ones affected by bug 740892 (see also http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/23/%23ubuntu-motu.html#t11:02)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740892 in Launchpad itself "Ownership of package sets doesn't get preserved when a new series gets initialized" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740892
<lifeless> fta: we're currently fighting down a bunch of criticals
<lifeless> fta: I suspect that that high bug will sit fallow for a bit
<fta> lifeless, just telling which part of the stats is bogus would already be helpful
<lifeless> fta: yes, it would
<lifeless> fta: thats going to require some hours of analysis
<fta> :P
<lifeless> (which is fine, but as its a high not a critical, that analysis will come after we get through the criticals - or if it gets bumped to critical because, for instance, you detect more anomalies)
<facundobatista> Hello!
<facundobatista> I'm working in the bug #767466
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 767466 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-6 "Uploads fail due to starvation" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767466
<facundobatista> and I have it assigned to two different projects
<facundobatista> with "Target to series" link, I was able to target the bug to project A's trunk and stable version
<facundobatista> but how can I do the same with project B?
<sinzui> facundobatista: You must be a driver of that project to target to a series
<sinzui> facundobatista: since you cannot undo a mistake when targeting to a series, you should not do it unless you are certain you will meet to goal. In general, land a fix in trunk, then target to a series to do backports
<lifeless> facundobatista: try this url - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/+bug/767466
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 767466 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-6 "Uploads fail due to starvation" [Critical,In progress]
<lifeless> facundobatista: just for kicks
<sinzui> targeting to a series is a bug. you should not be able to do it
<facundobatista> sinzui, yes, doing that
<facundobatista> lifeless, awesome trick, it worked flawlessly, thanks!
<lifeless> ok, so this is a UI bug.
<lifeless> we're not showing all series, only the current-context-series
<lifeless> someone filed a bug about this recently I think
<azop> Does Launchpad support virtual domain names for commercial projects?
<beuno> azop, it doesn't, no
<lifeless> Do you mean like $projectname.launchpad.net ?
<lifeless> If so, no, sorry.
<azop> lifeless: no, like improve.bluecherrydvr.com for example
<azop> lifeless: beuno: okay thanks
<lifeless> azop: we don
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> azop: theres no reason you couldn't have a trivial config (many DNS hosts will do this for you) that redirects traffic to improve.bluecherrydvr.com -> launchpad.net/bluecherrydvr
<azop> lifeless: yea, I could set that up
<lifeless> azop: however, due in large part to the web framework we have, every page has an 'official' url
<lifeless> and all the links generated go to that ur
<lifeless> url
<azop> lifeless: I'd just rather have it show up as improve.bluecherrydvr.com in the URL bar, instead of being redirected
<lifeless> so it would be pretty hard for us to keep the url bar to stay on a different domain than the main lp one.
<azop> yea
<azop> is there a maximum attachment size for LP?
<lifeless> yes, I think its 2GB or something
<azop> okay
<lifeless> we have technical limits around that at the moment - it will use a lot of memory on the appserver while it uploads
<lifeless> downloading is fine
<azop> are you aware of anyone who has imported issues from redmine?
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/104299 was a ticket from one such migration
<lifeless> azop: please ignore the poor responsiveness in there - we've reorganised the team now to handle such things better.
<TheEvilPhoenix> out of curiosity, do you know if its possible to have bug tracking point to a bugzilla setup?  or how to import bugs from bugzilla to launchpad?
<azop> okay, I was hoping there would be some priority for a commercial launchpad account
<lifeless> azop: certainly thats a factor - the previous issue we had was that the team doing lp bugtracker development was also the one doing the customer support, and you probably know how focused devs get
<azop> yap
<lifeless> azop: now we rotate between doing development and doing customer support, so there is less opportunity to get adsorbed in a problem and ignore our users.
<azop> lifeless: I have a couple more questions if you have a moment
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: its possible in two ways - we can bidirectional sync with a bugzilla *for named bugs only*, or you can do a bulk import
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: the latter being just to migrate
<lifeless> azop: shoot
<azop> lifeless: We used to have a commercial account but never used it so it expired.  If we renew it, would we get access to 'Answers' for our project?
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  "we" as in the launchpad admins?
<TheEvilPhoenix> or "we" as in the launchpad framework?
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: the latter
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: we got https://launchpad.net/bugzilla-launchpad written initially, and its now part of bugzilla 3
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: so the two bugtrackers can chatter to each other quite happily.
<lifeless> azop: do you mean a private answers area?
<lifeless> azop: or do you mean 'can use answers at all' ?
<lifeless> I don't believe we have implemented a private answers module yet. - sinzui ?
<azop> lifeless: basically, answers.launchpad.net/bluecherry where customers can ask questions specific to our software and we can create bug reports if needed
<lifeless> azop: certainly you can use it
<lifeless> azop: but like I say I don't think it has privacy / disclosure features yet, which may impact its usefulness to you.
<sinzui> We have not planned to implement private answers
<azop> okay
<sinzui> No stake holder has listed it as desirable given other choices. Contributors are welcome to implement it
<azop> is the translation service open to commercial accounts also?
<lifeless> commercial accounts can use all the feature of LP
<azop> okay, that answers that
<lifeless> the parts we haven't added privacy support to may not be suitable for some commercial users.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  anything there to support Bugzilla 4?
<lifeless> I am sure that translations doesn't have privacy support either.
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: built in still AIUI.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  AIUI = As I Understand It?
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: exactly
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  aj00200 (who just joined) maintains the bugzilla setup for a project I'm affiliated with, aj00200 also owns the project on launchpad, hence the questions about getting bugzilla and launchpad to communicate smoothly
<TheEvilPhoenix> even though my question was out of curiosity, it led to a sort of support question :P
<thopiekar> hi.. there seem to be something wrong with the launchpad builders.. this build-log says kdelibs5-dev is installed but cmake fails while FindNepomuk.cmake isn't available, but http://ns2.canonical.com/de/natty/i386/kdelibs5-dev/filelist says that it is part of that package..
<thopiekar> building it on my home pc works.. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70379053/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.plasma-mobile_0.0-1~git20110425%2Btablet-ppa0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<aj00200> Is there any documentation on setting up a bugzilla-launchpad connection?
<thopiekar> connecting a project on launchpad to bugzilla? , aj00200
<aj00200> thopiekar: yes
<thopiekar> check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/[your-project]/+configure-bugtracker (replace [your-project] with the name of your project)
<aj00200> yes, I have filled that out, but bugs don't seem to sync in any way
<thopiekar> << Bugs are tracked in: "In a registered bug tracker:" >>
<thopiekar> hmm
<lifeless> aj00200: theres stuff on help.launchpad.net too; basically we can federate bugs that have been explicitly registered
<lifeless> we don't federate all bugs
<lifeless> you need an account for LP in bugzilla *if* you want LP to push comments to bugzilla
<thopiekar> lifeless: any idea about my problem?
<aj00200> lifeless: ok. Is this account setup explained on help.launchpad.net?
<lifeless> aj00200: looking
<lifeless> thopiekar: I don't think its a builder issue
<lifeless> thopiekar: nothing I see there looks suspicious
<lifeless> thopiekar: perhaps a cmake path issue or something; can you build it in pbuilder/sbuilder locally?
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  <thopiekar> building it on my home pc works.. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70379053/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.plasma-mobile_0.0-1~git20110425%2Btablet-ppa0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lifeless> sinzui: re aj00200's question, do you know where the docs are ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  RE: thopiekar's issue here
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: that doesn't say /how/
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: which is why I asked the followup question :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  true...
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<thopiekar> I used dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<sinzui> I can look
<lifeless> thopiekar: so, you need to build it in a chroot or a vm with only build-essential + named dependencies to be sure that its not a dependency/package version issue
<lifeless> thopiekar: pbuilder is pretty good at that
<sinzui> aj00200: This is all that is documented https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugzillaPlugin
<aj00200> sinzui: ok, thanks. Hopefully I can get it to work with that
<lifeless> aj00200: if it doesn't, please file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, and we'll get the developer that wrote the lp side to improve the docs :)
<aj00200> ok
<sinzui> aj00200: There are no reported against the code https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugzilla-launchpad
<lifeless> sinzui: that code base is obsolete now, it was just for < 3.0 bugzilla instances
<sinzui> I know. That is what we have though
<lifeless> sinzui: I guess I mean that we should configure that project as having a remote bugtracker and point it at bugzilla.bugzilla.com or whatever the url is
<lifeless> sinzui: and tell it where the upstream bugzilla forum etc is.
<sinzui> Okay, except that you cannot do that latter
<lifeless> sinzui: welcome back
<lifeless> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/query.cgi?resolution=---&resolution=DUPLICATE&product=Bugzilla
<lifeless> sinzui: is the upstream location for that code now
<lifeless> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?resolution=---&resolution=DUPLICATE&component=WebService&product=Bugzilla
<sinzui> I do not understand what you are saying. Is that url to a bug tracker?
<lifeless> sinzui: its a component in the master bugzilla bugzilla instance
<sinzui> Thanks, that is what I was looking for, a component
<lifeless> I'm 95% sure. I will mail max-kat alexander
<lifeless> I will cc you
<sinzui> Well I just remember that we never implemented lp<->components
<lifeless>  bryce has a patch :(
<sinzui> Well bugwatches will work now
<lifeless> mail sent
<aj00200> I think I have it figured out. https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage It is only possible to link bugs which already exist in launchpad which isn't really a problem for us because we don't have any bugs in launchpad. We were lookng for the bug-import feature which isn't implemented in launchpad
<lifeless> aj00200: right, thats what I referred to by saying we don't do federation of unregistered bugs
<lifeless> aj00200: if you want to do a migration, we can do that :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> and again as I asked, who does the migration?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<aj00200> Hmm, I like launchpad's bug tracker, but I like bugzilla as well. EEk, conflict
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: the project wanting to migrate generates an export in the lp format
<TheEvilPhoenix> aj00200:  EEK lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  oic
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: then the lp admins import it to staging for you, you review etc and loop till happy
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: then once happy they import it to production for you
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  i see
#launchpad 2011-04-26
<Cas07> im a bit confused about the translations section, it says that its open yet when i got to an individual item i cannot edit it. am i missing something?
<wgrant> Cas07: Do you have "Not make translations in Launchpad" selected at https://translations.launchpad.net/people/+me/+licensing?
<Cas07> https://translations.launchpad.net/deluge/trunk/+pots/deluge/es/+translate
<Cas07> its the first item
<Cas07> ooooh i see
<Cas07> well aint that confusing
<Cas07> wgrant: thanks :)
<wgrant> Bug #604230
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 604230 in Launchpad itself "Unobvious that translation is inhibited by user's licensing settings" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604230
<Cas07> is spam in the translations common?
<wgrant> I haven't seen that much myself.
<wgrant> But bad translations are all too common.
<marvin2> Hi, we have a private project hosted on launchpad, with a specific team given access to the code.
<marvin2> Nobody else can view/upload code to that project.
<marvin2> Now, would it be possible to create a new user with just read-only access to code (bazaar) in that project?
<marvin2> Anyone?
<wgrant> marvin2: A particular branch, or all branches?
<marvin2> wgrant: Didn't know we could restrict access to specific branches!
<marvin2> wgrant: That'd be great. For now though, we'd like to give a specific user read-only access to all the branches in that project.
<wgrant> marvin2: Giving access to particular branches is much easier (just create a user and subscribe it to the branch). All is harder, as they have to be in the team that is automatically subscribed. Do you currently have a single team that owns the branches and is subscribed?
<marvin2> wgrant: I'll just create a new team to which you could give read-only access to the whole project.
<marvin2> wgrant: Is that OK?
<marvin2> wgrant: You gave a team read-write access the other day.
<wgrant> marvin2: Yeah, that sounds like a good plan. Create a new team, add the existing team and the new user to that, then we can change the config to subscribe the new team instead.
<marvin2> wgrant: I'd rather leave the existing team (with rw access) alone, and give this new team read-only access.
<wgrant> marvin2: Write access is controlled by the branch owner, which is separate from the readability policy.
<wgrant> marvin2: The owner is set by the URL (lp:~owner/project/branch)
<marvin2> wgrant: Ah, I think I get it. Sorry for being so slow.
<marvin2> So I'll just create a new team "Willow RO Team" and let you know
<marvin2> wgrant: I've created a team called willowit-view-team. Could you please grant that team access to the project willow-code?
<marvin2> I believe that would grant members of willowit-view-team read-only access to branches in willow-code owned by willowit-team.
<marvin2> Please let me know if I understand this correctly.
<wgrant> Let me change that.
<wgrant> You may have to manually subscribe the team to existing branches, but it will affect all new branches.
<marvin2> willowit-team will still have access to willow-code, won't it?
<wgrant> It's easiest if we have just one team that has access to all of the branches. I'd advise adding willowit-team to willowit-view-team.
<marvin2> So willowit-view-team has access to all of the branches. willowit-team will be part of willowit-view-team, thus having access to all branches. willowit-team will own the actual branches, thus having read-write access to the code.
<marvin2> Am I correct?
<wgrant> That's right. Owner provides read-write access, the visibility policy provides read-only access, and it's far easier for everyone if there's only a single team in the visibility policy.
<marvin2> wgrant: Great. As long as I understand how the model works!
<marvin2> wgrant: I don't see "Willow Code" on willowit-view-team's page.
<wgrant> marvin2: It's shown on ~willowit-team because that team owns the project.
<wgrant> willowit-view-team has no relationship to the project.
<marvin2> So what next - I add willowit-team to willowit-view-team?
<wgrant> Yup.
<marvin2> ...and how do I ensure any member of willowit-view-team (who's not in willowit-team) gets to read any code in willow-code?
<wgrant> I'll change the visibility policy to permit that.
<wgrant> Once you've added willowit-team.
<marvin2> Great.
<marvin2> wgrant: Done
<wgrant> marvin2: That should be set up for new branches now. You may need to manually susbcribe willowit-view-team to existing branches.
<marvin2> wgrant: OK. Please let me check.
<marvin2> wgrant: So who's the owner of willow-code now - willowit-team or willowit-view-team?
<wgrant> marvin2: willowit-team. The owner is a separate thing from the visibility policy.
<wgrant> You can change the owner if you want to.
<marvin2> wgrant: So the visibility policy of "willow-code" explicitly allows both willowit-view-team and willowit-team access?
<marvin2> Sorry for being pedantic.
<wgrant> marvin2: Only willowit-view-team, but that includes willowit-team.
<marvin2> Great, thanks.
<geser> wgrant: Hi, do you have some time to fix the ownership of some package sets? the ones affected by bug 740892 (see also http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/23/%23ubuntu-motu.html#t11:02)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740892 in Launchpad itself "Ownership of package sets doesn't get preserved when a new series gets initialized" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740892
<wgrant> geser: Argh, yes, need to poke a LOSA about that.
<wgrant> (the bug is fixed, though)
<geser> wgrant: it's not urgent but how long does this usually take?
<geser> wgrant: I've some packages to add to the zope package set and would like to know if I should wait on the fix of the ownership or mail the TB to add them
<lifeless> geser: try and grab mthaddon in ~ 2 hours
<fagan> Hey, whats going on with bug expiry at the moment I just marked a bug as incomplete and its not showing that its going to expire in 30 days
<lifeless> its a per project setting
<fagan> it should be on (it was working last week)
<lifeless> whats the bug
<fagan> lifeless: Bug #603132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 603132 in Ubuntu One Client "The oubuntu one sync daemon can't reconnect to the server" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603132
<fagan> its a really old one im cleaning the old bugs
<lifeless> it has an assignee
<fagan> oh so if it has an assignee it wont expire now last week it wasnt doing that im pretty sure
<fagan> (or the week before)
<lifeless> its been like that forever
<wgrant> Indeed, that has been the case since the day expiry was introduced 3ish years ago.
<lifeless> the docs are worth a read if you need a refresher.
<lifeless> expiry could do with a facelift
<lifeless> but it hasn't been changed yet :)
<fagan> lifeless: I was sure my bugs were expiring before when I assigned them to myself
<fagan> thats why I was puzzled
<fagan> weird anyway thanks
<fagan> hey again im trying to view the archives of a private list and its doig a openid loop
<fagan> im a member and a mod so it shouldnt be a problem viewing it but its not letting me see
<fagan> hmmmm its saying my url hasnt been granted access
<fagan> :/
<wgrant> fagan: Yeah, private list archives are not working at the moment.
<fagan> wgrant: ahh ok
<fagan> I was wondering
<fagan> wow im having all sorts of fun today I just had a post comment button not work on a bug it fixed on refresh though
<fagan> id say it was because I pasted something in and something didnt catch on that there was text in the box
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<microcai> hello, any one there ? Strange thing happend !
<microcai> I've upload an package to ppa, dput say  upload success, but it doesn't appear on the list
<jcsackett> microcai: did you sign the package with the gpg key you have on launchpad?
<jcsackett> microcai: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<microcai> jcsackett:  yes
<jcsackett> how long ago did you upload?
<microcai> jcsackett:   3+ hours
<jcsackett> microcai: does your changes file specify all of the headers? (e.g. "Files")
<microcai> jcsackett:  no.  try to fix that. back later. tks
<jcsackett> microcai: you're welcome. :-)
<geser> mthaddon: Hi, do you have some time to fix some package set ownership in the database for me? The bug causing this is fixed but the data still needs fixing
<microcai> jcsackett:  accepted
<mthaddon> geser: I think you probably mean to "ping losa" rather than asking for me particularly
<jcsackett> microcai: great. :-)
<geser> mthaddon: lifeless mentioned your name earlier today when I asked about it
<mthaddon> geser: I'm about to EOD, but if you ping losa someone should be able to help you (or point you in the right direction)
<geser> mthaddon: ok, how do I "ping losa"? (never had to do it before)
<jcsackett> geser: if you can file a question about it on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, i can run down admins for you.
<mthaddon> geser: just type that in channel, but jcsackett is also here to help and can see your request through as above
<geser> jcsackett: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/154334 Do you need any additional data?
<jcsackett> geser: that looks like enough to me. i'll assign to losas and let them know it's there. if they need more data they can comment on the question.
<jcsackett> thanks. :-)
<bulldog98> hi I get the No REFERER Header error. How can I fix this?
<MTecknology> https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-nightly .. this thing hates me.. seems to break during build and I don't understand why... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70458396/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.nginx_1.0.0-svn3185-ppa199~natty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<MTecknology> oooh
<MTecknology> I need to merge in a few files.....
<MTecknology> Is it possible to merge only a few files?
<MTecknology> ah.. maybe nest-part will let me operate on files...
<MTecknology> k... a little further... my recipe now is http://dpaste.com/535971/  I'm hitting this now... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70460437/buildlog.txt.gz
<MTecknology> nest-part configure lp:nginx auto/configure configure <-- I assume this is where it's breaking, but not sure what's wrong.. I'm trying to copy auto/configure to configure ..
<MTecknology> GAH! Not being able to use basic shell commands in recipes is a bit of a bitch
<MTecknology> helpful..... bzr: ERROR: The file id "configure-20110426180836-j91tkyjxnusqpk2m-1" is not present in the tree <bzrlib.inventory.CHKInventory object at 0x388d850>.
<MTecknology> hm........ can nest-part not handle single files?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jaypipes> lifeless: around?
<lifeless> jaypipes: sure
<lifeless> MTecknology: that error probably wants a bug report
<MTecknology> lifeless: :(
<lifeless> jaypipes: done
<jaypipes> lifeless: u rock man. cheers.
<jaypipes> lifeless: and duly noted for the future :)
<lifeless> jaypipes: no worries, happy to help
<ChrisWoollard> Evening all. Do any of you know how i can export a list of contributors from launchpad? Specifically the Rosetta translation component.
<lifeless> I thought we included that in the pot export
<ChrisWoollard> do you
<ChrisWoollard> i'll check
<ChrisWoollard> It appears to be in the .po files
<ChrisWoollard> hmmm. Actually it only contains the last translator
<lifeless> for a given string?
<ChrisWoollard> no, in the whole po file. So only one reference
<lifeless> thmm
<lifeless> I'm not sure, perhaps open a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ChrisWoollard> What a good idea. Thanks
#launchpad 2011-04-27
<MTecknology> lifeless: but i don't like reporting bugs :(
<lifeless> MTecknology: we don't like having them either
<MTecknology> lifeless: alrighty... bug 771568 filed and waiting for smart people :D
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 771568 in Bazaar "nest-part unable to nest files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771568
<MTecknology> lifeless: ya know.... the easy option would be to just let users use shell commands in lp recipes.... I made this work with that
<lifeless> MTecknology: runs in a trusted context; not at all easy to change
<spiv> MTecknology: thanks, I've posted some analysis on the bug
<StevenK> MTecknology: That's *DANGEROUS*, which is exactly why we forbid it.
<MTecknology> StevenK: i know... :(    maybe lock down the environments :D
<spiv> MTecknology: Or, alternatively, we could fix the nest-part feature :)
<MTecknology> spiv: so I'll be able to start doing recipe builds this way tomorrow? :D
<StevenK> MTecknology: As lifeless says, the recipe is evaluated in a trusted context. The environment the recipe is built in is an untrusted sandbox.
<StevenK> MTecknology: Possibly not tomorrow, but 'soon'?
<MTecknology> well... I was hoping by the end of the night... but...
<StevenK> We can't quite rollout that fast. Yet.
<MTecknology> i suppose I can wait- if i have to- for someone else to fix it- instead of me
<MTecknology> I'm just delighted it's not a horribly hard fix.
<MTecknology> nightly builds for nginx were just tossed into my head today so the urgency is pretty low
<MTecknology> ah crap... I'm going to need a CHANGES file....
 * MTecknology wonders what the longest recipe currently in use is..
<MTecknology> bet mine is pretty far up the latter
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<aviksil> I'm having problem in uploading *source.changes file to my ppa using dput. it's stalling during uploading. Any idea? Other files are uploaded successfully.
<rgl> hi
<rgl> is there a way to get statistics about PPS usage?
<rgl> err PPA usage!
<wgrant> rgl: You can get basic stuff through the API, but it's a bit raw at the moment.
<wgrant> See the getDailyDownloadTotals/getDownloadCount/getDownloadCounts methods on https://api.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#binary_package_publishing_history . Suggestions for improvement welcome.
<rgl> humm didn't known there was an ap :-)
<rgl> thx, will check :)
<microcai> jcsackett:  thanks , my package now appears on PPA
<rgl> wgrant, for example, how one would get the stats for https://launchpad.net/~rgl/+archive/elasticsearch/+files/elasticsearch_0.16.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ? I can see the url https://api.launchpad.net/devel/<distribution.name>/+archive/<binary_package.name>/+binarypub/<id> on the docs, but what value should I use in the <id> and other <param>?
<wgrant> rgl: You'd get the PPA using something like lp.people['rgl'].getPPAByName(name='elasticsearch'), then use something like ppa.getPublishedBinaries(binary_name='elasticsearch', version='0.16.0-0ubuntu1')
<wgrant> That will give you a list of binary_package_publishing_history objects.
<wgrant> On which you can call the methods I referenced.
<rgl> humm lp is the python launchpadlib?
<wgrant> That's the normal way to use it, yes. See https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<wgrant> That page calls the object 'launchpad' where I've used 'lp', but same thing.
<rgl> I see . thx!
<wgrant> Hopefully one day we will have pretty graphs.
<wgrant> But not yet.
<rgl> hope the lib that ships with ubuntu 10.04 will work =)
<wgrant> Yup.
 * rgl brb quick reboot..
<xdatap> morning everybody
<xdatap> guys, we've some problem on the project ubuntu-it on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-it we get Timeout error.
<wgrant> xdatap: Let me have a look.
<xdatap> wgrant, please note that https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it is working good
<xdatap> wgrant, but in top of subpages there's the link without ~
<xdatap> wgrant, IE: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-it/+spec/ubuntu-party on the "Overview" link you will find the first link, without ~
<rgl> when we upload an PPA can it be built for several distributions?
<rgl> or we have to upload the source for all of the dist?
<rgl> (the source package)
<wgrant> rgl: You can copy the source and binaries to another series if it doesn't need rebuilding.
<wgrant> rgl: Or you can use a source package recipe to automatically build from a branch for multiple series.
<wgrant> Otherwise, yes, you have to upload to each series separately.
<rgl> wgrant, how do you do the recipe? is there an example PPA that shows how to do it?
<wgrant> rgl: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<rgl> wgrant, I have to put my "debian" directory on a bazar repo?
<rgl> wgrant, https://gist.github.com/943881 Its odd it only accounts for a single download count. but I could use the API. thx :)
<StevenK> Argh, a Launchpad script on github
<wgrant> rgl: For a recipe, yes, you have to be able to build from bazaar branches (these could be automatic imports from github, if you must use git)
<rgl> StevenK, oh is there a gist thingy on lauchpad?  github gist is easy to use for me hehe
<wgrant> paste.ubuntu.com is what we tend to use. It's not version-controlled, but that's rarely necessary.
<rgl> ack :)
<rgl> wgrant, don't recall an example PPA and bazar repo that already does what I want? =)
<wgrant> rgl: What do you want to do? did you read the wiki page I linked to?
<rgl> wgrant, use a single package source (a bazar branch I guess) to automatically build a PPA that works on several ubuntu dists
<rgl> automatically build and upload to launchpad :)
<wgrant> rgl: Recipes do the build and upload and several Ubuntu series bits. You just need a branch containing the tree you'd run 'debuild' in locally.
<rgl> wgrant, alright. I'll finish read the wiki, and talk to you later :)
<rgl> thx for the tips!
<wgrant> You can then tell it to automatically build whenever the branch changes, and other nice stuff like that.
<rgl> nice :)
<wgrant> [A3
<wgrant> Gar.
<rgl> what?
<wgrant> A typo.
<wgrant> Well, SSH lag.
<rgl> ah ok
<lag> wgrant: I haven't said anything! ;)
<Sweetshark> hi all! how do I prevent team membership expiration? I am team admin, but just got a note that my membership is about to expire.
<wgrant> Sweetshark: On the team page you'll see an "All members" link. There you'll see a list of members and their expiry dates, and an edit link where you can extend the date or remove it entirely.
<Sweetshark> wgrant: got there, but the exp date is fixed there. I can only change admin status and fill a comment field.
<wgrant> Sweetshark: Ah, I guess it's possible you can't change your own expiry date.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Sweetshark: Which team?
<Sweetshark> wgrant: LibreOffice Packaging
<Sweetshark> ^^^ doko_
<Sweetshark> wgrant: doko_ is admin (and owner) there too, maybe he can change it?
<wgrant> Sweetshark: He should be able to, yes.
<wgrant> Sweetshark: Admins can't change their own expiry date unless they're also the owner.
<doko_> bah
<wgrant> Which I guess makes sense, or there wouldn't be much point.
<xdatap> wgrant, sorry again. did you checked the problem on the ubuntu-it project? What do you reccommend?
<wgrant> xdatap: It's bug #739051, no real workaround right now. What did you want from that page?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739051 in Launchpad itself "Product:+index timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739051
<xdatap> wgrant, well it's the prject that indetify our loco team. We use it for blueprints mainly
<xdatap> wgrant, ok, i'll subscribe the bug. Thanks for your time
<wgrant> xdatap: Right, but blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-it should still work fine.
<xdatap> wgrant, yes
<wgrant> Just launchpad.net/ubuntu-it won't for now.
<xdatap> wgrant, yes, it's not critical
<xdatap> wgrant, but somebody should have it on its bookmark, we've got this from users
<wgrant> Hmm.
<xdatap> wgrant, no problem btw, we'll wait until it's fixed
<xdatap> wgrant, thanks again
<wgrant> Great.
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MTecknology> spiv: alrighty.. i'm trying it out...
<MTecknology> spiv: lovely! was able to build, but failed to upload
<MTecknology> and now past my natty quota :P
<MTecknology> In the debian/rules file... if I add something to .PHONY, it should be run, right?
<MTecknology> .PHONY: build clean binary-indep binary-arch binary install -->  .PHONY: setup build clean binary-indep binary-arch binary install
<james_w> nope
<MTecknology> setup should run before anything else ?
<MTecknology> am I understanding the .PHONY line wrong?
<james_w> PHONY means that the target doesn't correspond to a file on disk
<MTecknology> oh...
<james_w> the change you made just tells make that it should ignore any "setup" file that it finds on disk and always run the target when something has it as a pre-requisite
<james_w> when do you want setup to run?
<james_w> it it something like ./configure?
<MTecknology> it's before that
<james_w> but similar?
<MTecknology> ya
<james_w> or something that has to run before clean?
<MTecknology> ya
<james_w> then make build have it as a prerequisite
<MTecknology> would 'clean: setup' make sense?
<MTecknology> or build:
<james_w> yes, if it has to run before clean
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> I understood that puppy horribly wrong
<spiv> MTecknology: glad to hear you're making progress :)
<MTecknology> spiv: shouldn't ~natty1 increment itself?
<MTecknology> failing to upload because the upload already happened and that number doesn't increment
<MTecknology> I could add {time}, but that seems to defeat the point of having a number at the end of the series
<spiv> MTecknology: you set the version template in the recipe
<spiv> MTecknology: actually, I guess you understand that
<spiv> I'm not sure what your issue is, and it's bedtime here :)
<spiv> I'm sure someone that's awake can figure it out though :)
<MTecknology> spiv: {debupstream}-svn{revno}-ppa{revno:packaging}  ... will produce 1.0.0-svn3185-ppa199~maverick1
<MTecknology> spiv: but if that was uploaded already, it's not smart enough to produce 1.0.0-svn3185-ppa199~maverick2 instead
<MTecknology> that makes it fail to upload...
<spiv> MTecknology: off the top of my head that doesn't sound right
<spiv> MTecknology: ~maverick1 doesn't occur in your template, why is it in the result?
<spiv> But I could just be too sleepy
 * spiv -> zzz
<MTecknology> spiv: alrighty, probably worth a bug report - and this build just failed anyway
<wgrant> spiv, MTecknology: We automatically append that to allow multi-series builds. The number is always 1.
<MTecknology> wgrant: why the number if the number is always the same?
<MTecknology> I love the addition of ~series, just assumed the number added was intelligent
<wgrant> It's conventional to always have a number (like backports do).
<MTecknology> maybe a feature request to make it more useful?
<aber> I try create a new source package recipe. Is it as easy as pulling the debian section from a release merge it into the branch?
<Technoviking> mrevell and lifeless: We need to get the Launchpad login plugin the LP team designed for the forums upgrade to work with the version of the forums software we are upgrading to.
<Technoviking> Can we get that on the LP team schedule and something in the next couple of months?
<jcsackett> aber: not exactly sure i parse your question right, but there's help for recipes on the help wiki https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<mrevell> Hey Technoviking
<Technoviking> mrevell: hiya
<aber> jcsackett: Looks like i did it :)
<jcsackett> aber: as in, things are working for you?
<aber> Like, it compiled successful. But my version string is not as expected.  debian version is: '1:16-1', i used {debupstream}-0~{revno} and i got 16-0~5900
<aber> Is this correct, so i have to use 1:{debupstream}-0
<aber> I'm not able to rebuild the package, because the file already exits inside the ppa, how can i fix this?
<jcsackett> aber: i'm sorry, i missed your earlier comments. we're sadly veering out of my area of knowledge.
<jcsackett> abentley: is there any chance you can help aber? you did a great deal of the recipe stuff, right?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<aber> jcsackett: Thank you. I just included the timestamp and now it works. It is a bit strange...
<jcsackett> aber: when you say you included timestamp, do you mean in the version num? i do know that ppa's require the version number to be bumped anytime you make make changes.
<jcsackett> since otherwise, there is no way to signal to users of your ppa that they need to update.
<aber> I changed the version from 16-0 to 1:16-0. And that did not work.
<trijntje> ping fta
<kirkland> hmm, having some mailing list issues with ecryptfs-devel
<kirkland> some messages aren't making it through
<kirkland> i need to do two things ...
<kirkland> 1) figure out why these messages aren't making it through
<kirkland> 2) disable moderation
<sinzui> \o/
<sinzui> kirkland: I pinged you last week about that
<kirkland> sinzui: oh?
<kirkland> sinzui: sorry, i was sprinting last week, must have missed it
<sinzui> kirkland: that list has 100's of messages in its moderation queue. the next highest is 30. the average is 0
<kirkland> sinzui: https://launchpad.net/~ecryptfs-devel/+mailinglist-moderate says "There are no mailing list messages requiring your review."
<tyhicks> kirkland: FWIW, I see the same thing
<kirkland> sinzui: this mailing list has always been problematic, for unexplained reasons...
<tyhicks> same thing == "There are no mailing list messages requiring your review."
<kirkland> sinzui: tyhicks is an admin of ~ecryptfs-devel too
<sinzui> Oh, I may be thinking of ~ecryptfs. Can you make me a team admin so that that I want investigate the messages?  I will clear the queue for you :)
<kirkland> sinzui: sure
<kirkland> sinzui: LP id = irc nick?
<sinzui> okay, now I will think about ~ecryptfs-devel. Lp lists except emails from from team members. Lp users are moderated...but once their first message is approved, all subsequent messages will go directly to the list
<tyhicks> Hmm... it seems that the link in the notifications from launchpad about pending messages is wrong
<sinzui> kirkland: ~sinzui
<tyhicks> kirkland: https://launchpad.net/~ecryptfs/+mailinglist-moderate shows > 400 messages pending
<kirkland> sinzui: done
<kirkland> tyhicks: sweet;  knock yourself out on that one :-)
<sinzui> I have a high tolerance for data. I have read every project page in Lp
<sinzui> I have no social life
<tyhicks> kirkland: ecryptfs-devel seems to be moderated at the link with ~ecryptfs instead of ~ecryptfs-devel
<kirkland> tyhicks: yeah, odd
<kirkland> sinzui: i'll make you admin of ~ecryptfs too
<sinzui> thanks
<kirkland> wow, russian ladies are ALL ABOUT ecryptfs
<tyhicks> :)
<sinzui> I am looking at -devel first since you think messages are missing. Do you know which user is missing email to start the hunt
<tyhicks> sinzui: For example, look at this thread: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1131956
<tyhicks> sinzui: We never received a notification that Roberto's emails were pending and they never seemed to hit ecryptfs-devel, despite him cc'ing the list
<tyhicks> sinzui: But then Casey Schaufler replied and that hit ecryptfs-devel
<sinzui> roberto.sassu is not a launchpad user, or at least, he has not registered that email address: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=roberto.sassu%40polito.it&searchfor=peopleonly
<tyhicks> sinzui: So he can't send email to the list?
<sinzui> No
<tyhicks> ...
<tyhicks> sinzui: Is there a switch to flip to allow that?
<tyhicks> (on a per-project basis)
<sinzui> No. Lists are for team members with an exception for launchpad users
<kirkland> sinzui: tyhicks: i'm manually clearing out the spam now
<sinzui> Without an address matching an active lp user profile, the message is immediately discarded.
<tyhicks> sinzui: So the spammers are lp users? :)
<kirkland> tyhicks: hmm, we might need to find a different mailing list solution :-(
<tyhicks> kirkland: Agreed
<sinzui> kirkland: that can be true, a few have done that
<kirkland> sinzui: any pointers?
<sinzui> We have a script that can import the users from an mbox archive to setup a team or list. I do not think that helps you :(
<kirkland> tyhicks: we can probably get one at kernel.org, right?
<tyhicks> kirkland: Probably - would you like me to look into that?
<kirkland> tyhicks: yeah, please
<tyhicks> will do
<tyhicks> sinzui: Thanks for your help
<kirkland> sinzui: agreed, thanks
<sinzui> tyhicks: We can provide the mbox if you want to preserve history.
<tyhicks> sinzui: That would be helpful
<tyhicks> sinzui: Let me look into other options and if we can import an mbox first, before you do anything
<sinzui> okay
<kirkland> sinzui: is there any way we could forward messages to ecryptfs-devel@launchpad to the new list, at least for a short time?
<kirkland> sinzui: set it as the contact address, or some other hack?
<tyhicks> sinzui: I was joking earlier, but I really am curious about how spam gets through to require list moderation in the first place? It seems like it would be dropped immediately, too.
<sinzui> tyhicks: that is why I was perplexed about this one list. I know know the answer
<sinzui> There was a bug were you could send an email claiming to be from the list itself...the list knows it has a valid email address. That bug was closed, but ~ecryptfs spam is from ~ecryptfs-devel. Was the team/list renamed in the past?
<sinzui> I can see that no spam was queued after the fix was released?
<sinzui> kirkland: we do not have a means to setup an alias for a launchpad list address.
<tyhicks> kirkland: I don't remember a rename, but could be mistaken
<kirkland> tyhicks: sinzui: okay, 500+ clicks later, https://launchpad.net/~ecryptfs/+mailinglist-moderate is clean
<tyhicks> oops, that was for sinzui
<kirkland> sinzui: it's possible, i don't recall
<sinzui> ah, that explain why by clicks seem to have done nothing
<lifeless> wait what
<sinzui> kirkland: okay. I will continue to investigate this.
<lifeless> we're losing a mailing list?
<tyhicks> lifeless: Probably so - an open source project's mailing list should accept mail from non-lp users
<sinzui> lifeless: Lp requires all the list participants to be Lp users
<lifeless> sinzui: was it always like that?
<sinzui> yes, be design in fact
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> do we tell the non-lp user that their mail is being non-delivered and not-queued-for-moderation ?
<sinzui> though as you can see, this makes it challenging to grow a community by casual acquaintance.
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> Is this an easy to change policy?
<sinzui> barry wrote an importer that can setup users from an mbox, this helps lists migrate to Lp, but the central issue of growing contributors is not addresses.
<lifeless> or is it complex and hard?
<lifeless> sinzui: are we happy with this by-design thing, or is it something we'd consider changing?
<sinzui> complex, though I do not believe it is a lot of code. I think there are nuances about trust
<sinzui> lifeless: , sorry missed your other question. The non-lp user's message is quietly discarded.
<sinzui> Mm has a name for that, umm...vette
<sinzui> anything that hits that rule is silently dropped
<tyhicks> sinzui: Is this documented very well?
<lifeless> sinzui: so, I think minimally that silently dropping casual mails is pretty poor form
<sinzui> No. I learned about it when I wrote a replacement test and discovered the behaviour
<tyhicks> lifeless: I agree
<lifeless> sinzui: who set that design rule, or can we reevaluate? It sounds like you're not completely in favour of it either?
<sinzui> I think I can speak confidently about how it does work and how to change it
<sinzui> lifeless: sabdfl
<lifeless> flacoste: ^ yo :)
<lifeless> tyhicks: imagine some pepy hold music for a minute :)
<lifeless> tyhicks: just finding how rock-solid this is
<tyhicks> lifeless: Thanks for digging in
<sinzui> but we can change it. I put thought to it when I discovered the behaviour. I pondered an implicit import user rule liek we do with po files and code. We need to have away to ensure spam does not get out of hand again
<tyhicks> sinzui: Can you explain what you're thinking about an implicit import user rule?
<lifeless> sinzui: well, if it was like this from the start, then we've never tried without it ;>
<tyhicks> sinzui: Seems like manual moderation of non-lp users' mail would be feasible, but allowing the moderator to check a box to always allow this user to email the list from now on
<sinzui> Just accepting the email will not allow us to except the user from future posts, which is what the moderation queue does for approved users. The approve could setup the profile with the address and name. It will not be active, but could be considered usuable for lists
<sinzui> tyhicks: you are actually doing that each time you approve a message. the issue is that the queue required the email address to be associated with an existing user.
<tyhicks> sinzui: ok - now I understand, thanks
<lifeless> sinzui: that sounds like a reasonable compromise; and if a spammer registers one of these we can zap it to banned
<sinzui> Suspend does the right thing. I have used it to stop users from sending.
<lifeless> \o/
<lifeless> tyhicks: lets start with a bug report on this
<sinzui> I believe this is one, though it does not have this analysis
 * sinzui looks
<lifeless> thanks!
<sinzui> btw, the ~ecryptfs was a victim of this bug 770329
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 770329 in Launchpad itself "Mailing lists must reject emails that claim to be from teams." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770329
<sinzui> I am opening  new bug since I do not see a bug that really phrases the issue as we discussed. I think the one I have in mind was duped against another bug because this issue often includes several items in one bug
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> grabbing food, back in a bit
<kirkland> "Jamie Strandboge (jdstrand) has assigned this bug to you for vsftpd in Ubuntu:" ...
<kirkland> technically, he assigned it to a team that I'm a member of
<kirkland> rather than me, personally
<kirkland> it would be nice if LP's emailer made that distinction in this first line of the email
<beuno> big +1
<beuno> I get confused by that all the time
<sinzui> I thought this was bug 599436, but I see it is different.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599436 in Launchpad itself "email footer for assignee is technically incorrect" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599436
<flacoste> lifeless, sinzui: i think creating inactive profile for outside contributors is a good compromise
<flacoste> it does mean that people will have to moderate more spam though
<flacoste> whereas that's not the case now
<lifeless> right
<flacoste> and by looking at the moderation for lists.canonical.com
<flacoste> that would be a lot
<lifeless> OTOH not getting cc'd peoples emails == very surprising
<flacoste> well
<flacoste> is it
<flacoste> people are used to 'look into spam folder' dead hole
<lifeless> nuances: private lists
<lifeless> flacoste: they are, but we don't have that here :)
<flacoste> no, but i mean, sending email and the recipient doesn't receive it is annoying, but is common place nowadays
<flacoste> spam is a prevalent problem with email
<lifeless> true
<flacoste> and given barry credentials he took the 'minimize spam problems' approach to the design
<flacoste> so discard instead of bounce to avoid bounce-back-spam issues
<flacoste> discard unknown lp users to avoid infinite moderation list
<flacoste> in a way, i'm sure that if we changed behavior
<flacoste> we'd get a lot of people stopping using lists because there is too much moderation to do
<flacoste> because of spam
<lifeless> stop using
<lifeless> or use a different provider?
<sinzui> lifeless: flacoste: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/772000
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 772000 in Launchpad itself "allow non-lp users to post to mailing lists" [Low,Triaged]
<flacoste> i'm wont-fixing this actually
<lifeless> flacoste: really?
<lifeless> flacoste: I think we need to do something about the surprise minimally
<lifeless> flacoste: currently we have an undocumented eat-your-contributors-mail feature :(
<lifeless> flacoste: I'm not arguing /for/ non-users being able to post - look at google groups which requires a signup as well
<lifeless> flacoste: I think the drop-on-the-floor behaviour is the crucial element of OMG surprise
<flacoste> again, changing that would cause more trouble
<sinzui> I think we could make this work if we have a satisfactory trust check.
<flacoste> sinzui: dkim?
<lifeless> flacoste: you're talking about spam backscatter ?
<flacoste> yes
<flacoste> the ratio of legitimate use to spam is probalby in the order of 1-1000
<lifeless> flacoste: I can think of several ways to mitigate that
<flacoste> maybe even more
<sinzui> well, you must be aware that 80% of all Lp spam is from gmail
<flacoste> sinzui: through gmail or fake gmail address?
<sinzui> gmail. Users discover the spam in the gmail sent folder
<sinzui> or how what every gmail uses to model sent emails
<flacoste> sinzui: ah, so browser exploits
<flacoste> interesting
<sinzui> and phone appently
<flacoste> haha
<flacoste> even better
<sinzui> regardless. We deal with 2-5 spammers every week. they are all Lp users. To move forward, we need to see that lists are dropping
<tyhicks> sinzui: I'm going to drop you from the ecryptfs groups now - is that alright?
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/614948 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/155956 are duplicates of each other i think
<sinzui> yes thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 614948 in Launchpad itself "Option for list of sponsored uploads" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 155956 in Launchpad itself "+me/+packages should present different sections for sponsored uploads" [Low,Triaged]
<sinzui> ^ tyhicks yes, thanls
<tyhicks> ack
<sinzui> maco: thanks! I agree. I think I may be able to link this to another class of bugs too
<tyhicks> sinzui: Hm... is 'deactivate' the right thing to do?
<sinzui> tyhicks: yes
<maco> sinzui: in 570856 i was actually asking something slightly different though
<maco> 155956 is about on your +me, showing a list of everything you've sponsored for others.  570856 i was looking for having an icon  *other* people's +packages page to indicate which of theirs you were the sponsor for
<maco> (if you sponsor a lot, you may lose track of whether you've sponsored for that person yet or not)
<sinzui> It is slightly different, but I think both perspectives are the same bug
<maco> sinzui: can i modify 570856's description to say both views?
<sinzui> maco: please do
<sinzui> I should have done that or copied the extra info to a comment. My bad
<lifeless> kirkland: hi
<kirkland> lifeless: howdy
<lifeless> we're not going to change the list behaviour short term
<lifeless> bug 772000
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 772000 in Launchpad itself "allow non-lp users to post to mailing lists" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772000
<lifeless> we've filed another high bug about the fact its not documented
<lifeless> changing the behaviour is a high impact thing because our net reputation as a mail host can easily get trashed if we start sending thousands or millions of NDRs in backscatter
<lifeless> and we currently don't really have spam integration at all with l.l.n
<lifeless> kirkland: this is a darn tricky area and spam sucks.
<kirkland> lifeless: understood
<kirkland> lifeless: i think we can get a mailing list at kernel.org for ecryptfs
<lifeless> kirkland: how does kernel.org handle spam ?
<kirkland> lifeless: no idea
<lifeless> kirkland: and as a user, if you had dozens of spam a day to moderate, bu would get mails like this, is that a better or worse tradeoff ?
 * lifeless is fishing for data
<kirkland> lifeless: no better;  i moderated the 500 spams in the ecryptfs queue today
<flacoste> kirkland: make that hundred
<flacoste> daily
<flacoste> that's what we get on our lists which are not hosted by LP
<lifeless> flacoste: ! not on the lists I moderate (bzr
<flacoste> interesting
<lifeless> anyhow
<flacoste> is the bzr mailing list less widespread than launchpad-feedback?
<flacoste> i mean its address
<lifeless> flacoste: I don't see why it would be
<lifeless> it was unobfuscated on the wiki for a long time
<lifeless> flacoste: launchpad-feedback is a poor data point, because we want everything to reach it
<lifeless> flacoste: it probably has its spam threshold tuned way down *so that* we can be reached.
<flacoste> maybe
<lifeless> (just guessing, elmo would know)
<sinzui> launchpad-feedback We have been driving users away from that address for the last 7 months too
<aber> hello, is the number of hosts available for the launchpad build farm lower then normal, because of the upcoming release?
 * sinzui checks
#launchpad 2011-04-28
<sinzui> aber: yes the number is machines is lower because Ubuntu is being built
<aj00200> As much as I hate to complain about a free service, there is one thing which really bothers me
<aj00200> Blueprints give so much more Karma than everything else that people who only do blueprint tracking can have twice as much Karma than the people who actually code
<aj00200> For example, my project https://launchpad.net/bbottheircbot/+topcontributors, as the creator, I have far less Karma even though I do the majority of coding in the project
<aroman> hey, is there any way an admin could move up my package's build score for this one build?
<aroman> it has a postinst command that is time-critical
<fmarier> i seem to be having problems registering a new launchpad account: 1944canistellaunchpad5 (email=dev@mahara.org)
<fmarier> (also: 1944carambolalaunchpad3 while confirming email address)
<spm> fmarier: looking for you
<wgrant> fmarier: That email address is currently a non-primary address for ~mahara-core, and SSO doesn't handle that case well. Do you want to remove the address from the team and create a new account for it?
<fmarier> wgrant: ah, that's true.  i'll go and remove it from the team
<fmarier> wgrant: actually, i'm not sure how I can remove it... i've tried setting the contact email for that team to another email address but it doesn't seem to remove the old one (which incidently is not visible anywhere as far as I can see)
<wgrant> fmarier: Teams aren't meant to have multiple addresses, but there was a bug fixed about a year ago that left some old email addresses around.
<wgrant> I suspect mahara-core may be a victim of that.
<wgrant> We may need SQL to fix it up.
<fmarier> ok, should I create an answer ticket?
<wgrant> That would be a good idea.
<fmarier> here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<wgrant> Yup.
<joeye01> looks staging.launchpad.net is down for code updating. When will it recover?
<wgrant> fmarier: Can you try now?
<joeye01> it is work now. thanks!
<fmarier> wgrant: 1944canistellaunchpad7 (when i click the email confirmation link)
<wgrant> fmarier: Is this on an existing request?
<wgrant> fmarier: You'll need to get a fresh email.
<fmarier> ah ok, i'll try to register again then
<wgrant> Thanks.
<fmarier> ok, the new validate code still fails: 1944carambolalaunchpad5
<fmarier> sorry, "confirmation code"
<wgrant> Hm, that's upsetting.
<fmarier> and 1944canistellaunchpad8 if i click on the link
<fmarier> are these error codes useful?
<wgrant> They are.
<wgrant> We can grab tracebacks from them.
<fmarier> could there be another place where i've put dev@mahara.org already?
<fmarier> i'm looking through the other Mahara teams now...
<wgrant> Unlikely. There is a scary complex replication setup involved here, so we're checking all sides.
<wgrant> It's not attached to any Launchpad teams.
<wgrant> It's nowhere in Launchpad.
<wgrant> It's possibly still somewhere in the SSO DB, though.
<MTecknology> 8hr until build.. grrr
<MTecknology> i suppose it may well be nap time
<wgrant> MTecknology: Ubuntu releases have that effect on the queue :(
<MTecknology> wgrant: ahh... it's getting to be that time again, huh?
<MTecknology> wow.... queue for amd64 ppa... 38hr
<wgrant> That's still got half a rebuild in the queue.
<wgrant> So ignore most of it.
<MTecknology> hm?
<wgrant> There is an unfinished archive rebuild test still in the queue, but it's scored at -10 so it will only build once everything else has.
<hrw> hi
<hrw> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o has useless sorting
<hrw> there are 187 entries, page loads 75 of them and sorts only those 75
<hrw> good luck if you want to check ^arm-* ones...
<hrw> but before opening new bug I would want to know should I open new or rather add something to bug 147394 or bug 522024 one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 147394 in Launchpad itself "Can't sort blueprint listing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147394
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 522024 in Launchpad itself "No option to Sort by Clicking the List Headers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522024
<Laney> there's spam on bug 736808
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 736808 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[mk-sbuild] schroot configuration should be stored in /etc/schroot/chroot.d." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736808
<wgrant> Laney: Not any more. Thanks for letting us know.
<computa_mike> I'm trying to upload a large package using the SFTP method described at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Uploading%20with%20SFTP.  getting error : Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<computa_mike> E: Error uploading file.
<computa_mike> is the documentation correct?
<wgrant> computa_mike: It's correct, and it's working fine for me. You're not behind a firewall that blocks SSH?
<computa_mike> there's just me, then the router
<computa_mike> It did prompt me to add the signature for ppa.launchpad.net
<wgrant> What happens if you 'ssh ppa.launchpad.net'?
<computa_mike> i'll try that now...
<computa_mike> permission denied (publickey).
<wgrant> OK, so that's working fine. There's something wrong with your dput.cf
<computa_mike> can I paste it here?
<wgrant> paste.ubuntu.com is probably better./
<computa_mike> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600228/
<wgrant> Odd. That's fine.
<wgrant> What's the upload commandline you're using?
<computa_mike>  dput linuxrealitytestppa linuxreality_0.1-1_source.changes
<wgrant> And it's still happening if you try now?
<computa_mike> I'll try
<computa_mike> yes...
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> You have bzr installed?
<computa_mike> If I browse to ppa.launchpad.net I can see a folder for my username - computa-mike, and I can see other PPA's that I have set up, but can't see my LRTEST , despite the fact that I can see it through the LP Front end.  Does that mean anything?
<computa_mike> bzr is installed
<wgrant> That's normal if there are no packages in it yet.
<computa_mike> cool
<wgrant> Does normal FTP work?
<computa_mike> I'll give it a go
<wgrant> (dput ppa:computa-mike/lrtest linuxreality_0.1-1_source.changes)
<computa_mike> that appears to be working
<computa_mike> so FTP works, SFTP doesn't
<wgrant> Odd.
<computa_mike> How does SFTP know I am who I say I am?  I notice that there is a gpg warning that the key I have is not certified with a trusted signature.
<wgrant> The GPG key is unrelated. But SFTP uses SSH keys for identification -- do have your SSH key configured on LP?
<wgrant> You seem to have three.
<computa_mike> yeah I'm running on my laptop at the moment - is there a way I can confirm that it's the correct key?
<wgrant> ssh computa-mike@ppa.launchpad.net
<computa_mike> i've just checked in passwords and encryption keys, and can't see anything there.  I think I may have rebuilt my laptopm and lost the SSH keys  - which would explain why SFTP might not be working.
<wgrant> Indeed, although I would have expected a less opaque error.
<computa_mike> I think I'll leave it uploading via FTP for the moment.  This is the 3rd attempt - It's a massive package.  I've packaged up all of the LinuxReality content, and it's weighing in a 1.4gb.  The previous attempts stopped with 1k left to go, so I'm trying the ftp upload process.
<computa_mike> wgrant: Thanks for the help.
<wgrant> computa_mike: Hopefully it will work this time. Otherwise it might be worth a try setting up your keys and trying SFTP again.
<computa_mike> ok ...  that's a good idea.
<computa_mike> thanks again
<end_user> Unable to see all fields (like email address) on the https://help.launchpad.net/UserPreferences/ page.
<wgrant> end_user: That's configured on login.ubuntu.com.
<odo_> hi everyone
<odo_> do you know if there is a way to bypass a timeout problem upon a bug change?
<wgrant> odo_: Which bug, and what were you doing?
<odo_> I need to convert a bug to private, but it times out everytime because our project has hundreds of subscribers
<odo_> wgrant: I'd rather keep the bug number quiet, as it really should be private ;-)
<wgrant> odo_: Did it give an OOPS ID? If not, could you add /+secrecy to the end of the URL and try there?
<wgrant> If it still fails it should give you an OOPS ID that will let us debug the problem.
<odo_> it did not give an OOPS ID, let me try with +secrecy
<wgrant> AJAX operations sometimes don't :(
<wgrant> But +secrecy is non-AJAX, so should give one.
<maco> any idea when the missing gpg.conf is going to be fixed? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152715  <-- this one?
<maco> i have an sru i'd like to upload
<wgrant> maco: You can still upload fine.
<wgrant> But if you're unlucky it will give you a (harmless) warning that it can't verify your key.
<maco> wgrant: so its just pretending to fail?
<wgrant> The important verification is done by something less flaky, later on.
<wgrant> maco: This verification is solely to warn the user, since we can't notify them by email later if we can't verify their key.
<wgrant> So it warns and continues to process the upload.
<wgrant> (this isn't optimal, but it's a brand new feature, and the real fix should land tomorrow)
<odo_> wgrant: cool, +secrecy worked to get the OOPS ID: OOPS-1944DQ278
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1944DQ278
<wgrant> odo_: Thanks, looking.
<end_user> @wgrant: I visited login.ubuntu.com and have no problem logging in to those sites. Just help.launchpad.net. Is this a non-issue if I can get to the main launchpad.net? I just want to be able to report bugs.
<odo_> wgrant: great, thank you :)
<wgrant> end_user: You don't need to be logged into help.launchpad.net to report bugs.
<wgrant> odo_: Oh, that's a lot of subscribers :(
<wgrant> odo_: All of them will be able to see the bug, even if it does stop timing out.
<wgrant> (once it's private, that is)
<odo_> wgrant: they were added automatically when the bug was marked public by mistake, I suppose...
<odo_> isn't there anything I could do to somehow restore the privacy?
<sinzui> odo_: There isn't a way for a project owner to unsubscribe users from private bugs. This is a bug.
* jcsackett_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<end_user> @wgrant: Thanks for the clarification. I still submitted this as a bug report, as it is one.
<odo_> sinzui: hmm ok, so that doesn't help :-/
<sinzui> odo_: We have a cunning plan. Your bug will disappear for a moment
<sinzui> odo_: directly subscribe to the bug first
<wgrant> Unless you're already in that team.
<odo_> yup, I'm in the team, but I also subscribe directly
<wgrant> Great.
<odo_> subscribed*
<odo_> wow nice, switching projects :)
<sinzui> I hate out picker!
<sinzui> wgrant: I am charging you with fixing that when we start disclosure
<wgrant> sinzui: I will be very glad to do that.
<wgrant> Although who knows when that will be :/
<sinzui> may 9 I was told
<wgrant> !
<sinzui> odo_: If it looks right, I will unsubscribe myself
<odo_> sinzui: it's just brilliant, thanks so much!
<odo_> you can stay subscribed if you like, though ;-)
<sinzui> I get too much email, thanks
<sinzui> We need to fix the picker to show the project id. community plugins was the first match when I typed openobject-addons
<odo_> sinzui: I get way too much emails too ;-) but there's a nice LP project for improving mail subscriptions, right? :-)
<sinzui> right. The feature should complete may 8
<sinzui> odo_: I still need to contact an admin about two subscribers inherited via this hack. It will take a few moments
<odo_> sinzui: great, I was about to ask about these 2, thanks!
<odo_> I certainly don't mind wgrant, but I didn't know the others, so... ;-)
<sinzui> odo_: I believe the subscribers were removed
<wgrant> Indeed, just me, the reporter and the team left.
<wgrant> And now I am gone.
<odo_> sinzui, wgrant: thanks a lot, the subscribers are back to the original ones, and everything is perfect now!
<sinzui> fab
<odo_> you saved my day :)
<wgrant> That's going to show up on our timeout reports a bit tomorrow :( I guess we'll have to fix the bug!
<jstoone> hey guys, I'm going to set up my PPA and i was thinking, is there any special nameing convension that is mostly used for nameing ppa's?
<sinzui> there is not. The default is named ppa (as seen in the url). I think that is confusing if you ever have more than one ppa. I think the ppa's  name should hint at the kind of packages it will contain
<jstoone> I was just wondering cause at - https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading - they suggest <original_package>~<ppa_name>n[~<series>] and that is a little confusing i must say..
<jstoone> sinzui:
<sinzui> oh i misunderstood your question
<jstoone> sinzui: ah ;)
<sinzui> PPAs are archives. That is is a package name
<jstoone> sinzui: oh.. I'm sorry.. I think it is all a little confusing, as I am still learning ;)
<sinzui> The package naming formation disambiguates the package by origin and version.
<jstoone> sinzui: So i just clicked "Personal package archives" and then "+Create a new PPA" and then i have to give it a name and it suggests 'ppa' - do I make a new Personal package archive for each program I make or can I just make one, and then put my programs in it ?
<sinzui> It is common to package-name_version~ppaVersion~distroseriesVersion if your package is based on a distro series package
<sinzui> jcsackett_:  the archive is to hold many packges
<sinzui> the archive is effectively a folder with meta data and packages in it
<jcsackett> sinzui: did you mean to reply to jstoone, or were you calling my attention to the question?
<sinzui> oops, yes
<sinzui> jstoone:  the archive is to hold many packges. The archive is effectively a folder with meta data and packages in it
<jstoone> sinzui: Great! Good system! I'm doing this 'cause I would like to get more involved with the OpenSource community and also because some people would like to get some of the programs I make.
<sinzui> jstoone: oh good, Your original work can have simpler package names since they are not based on something already distributed
<jstoone> sinzui: would it then be OK to just call it 'ppa' or do people usually change it?
<sinzui> jstoone: No they do not, because they cannot. My first ppa is also named 'ppa'.
<wgrant> sinzui: You can call your first PPA whatever you want now.
<wgrant> sinzui: That changed a yearish ago.
<sinzui> yes, that is what I recommend.
<jstoone> sinzui: Aha, that's easy ;) (also thanks wgrant for the comment!) - but can you tell me what the ppaVersion is used for? And what it is? Could I just write for an example  test-program_0.1.s~ppa (My friend and I use our own version-numbering - hope it's ok, described in the FAQ I'm makeing)
<sinzui> jstoone: test-program_0.1.s~ppa0 is the correct first name
<sinzui> jstoone: ~ppa0 means the origin is from a ppa and it is the first version. you make want to release a ~ppa1 if you discover you need to fix the packaging rules, such as dependencies.
<sinzui> jstoone: That is how a few of my packages began, but with natty, two were added to ubuntu, so I maintain a ~ppa, while users can also find an ~ubuntu0 version as wel
<sinzui> jstoone:  test-program_0.1.s is your project release. all packages that start with that part should be based on that version of your program. the package versions like ~ppa0 or ~ubuntu0 are adding rules to build and install that version. They may also patch it
<jstoone> sinzui: Ok, then I just make a new archive and continue from there? For an example I'll call it 'ppa1' and when i then name my test-program I'll call it test-program_0.1.s~ppa1 - right?
<sinzui> jstoone: it is unlike you will ever patch your ~ppa version...you would just fix your program. Ubuntu might have patches that you have not accepted, or that they use to integrate it into the distribution.
<sinzui> jstoone: start with 0, ~ppa0
<jstoone> sinzui: All right (: - So have you written programs that have been added to ubuntu?
<sinzui> jstoone: Consider that once a package is published, It cannot be undone or fixed. So we increment the version and release a new one
<sinzui> two
<jstoone> sinzui: Wow.. may I ask what you've done so far, in short what do thouse two programs/additions do?
<sinzui> I wrote plugins for gedit so that I could use it for python and web development, and a tool the lint many kinds of files
<sinzui> jstoone: I published them in an archive. later a MOTU adapted my package and uploaded it to Ubuntu.
<jstoone> sinzui: I hope you can understand me even though my terminology is bad. I've been useing Ubuntu for 2 years now, and I possibly can't imagine writing something that would be included in a release/update.
<sinzui> I should now become a MOTU so that I can upload new version of my packages instead of asking a MOTU to do it for me
<jstoone> sinzui: But you haven't yet?
<sinzui> No. I was a slacker this release.
<jstoone> sinzui: hehe, That's to bad, but weren't you happy when you found out?
<sinzui> Yes, then mortified that I may be swamped with bug reports
<jstoone> Oh, yea... I see...
<jstoone> But have you been 'swamped' with bug reports then?
<sinzui> I got about 10 bugs. 5 of which were serious. As I started to fix them, one of the users who reported the bug started providing fixes. So my projects actually have someone else contributing to them now :)
<jstoone> That is great! But sinzui: thank you very much! I really appreciate it all! Have a nice day, maybe I'll see you sometime!
<CarlFK> I used Open ID login (SSfoo) with http://ep2011.europython.eu and the conf email from that site says "somebody tried to create an EuroPython account through Other."  is the "Other" coming from LP or a otherwise case?
<CarlFK> like if the consumer has a list of OpenID providers and LP isn't one of them...  "Other"
<Delemas> ouchie the build farms are busy today. 12 hrs delay...
<maxb> According to https://launchpad.net/builders, there are 58 lpia/virtual buildjobs queued, but they don't seem to be being dispatched
<micahg> lamont: ^^
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lamont> maxb: can I get the URL for the ppa you have builds pending in?
<maxb> lamont: They're not my builds - I'm just remarking that there seem to be builds included in the global queue counters which are not going away
<lamont> maxb: the normal cause for that is if they're all in one ppa, it'll get one builder, since there are only 2 and you only get 80% and 2/2 == 100, which is >> 80
<lamont> but we're digging into making sure that it's not something else
<maxb> lamont: I'm fairly sure that at least 40 of those 58 have been around for days
<maxb> On several occasions I have noticed both lpia/virtual builders idle, and supposedly jobs waiting
<lamont> maxb: exactly
<maxb> exactly?
<reviczky> hi, is it somehow possible to import an rsync-based http repo into launchpad?
<sinzui> reviczky: I am not sure I understand. If the repo is available over http and is svn/git/hg/bzr then yes. How it got there is moot
<reviczky> it has no version control
<reviczky> its a public http, which gets updated
<sinzui> Lp cannot import unversioned code. Can get a copy of the code, use "bzr init" in the tree, then "bzr push <location>"  to make it a repo
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm trying to upload Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"] : Permission denied.
<reviczky> yeah, but id like to have an automated update ...
<lfaraone> I'm trying to upload pianobar_2011.01.24-1ubuntu0.1_source.changes, and I get that error when I attempt to put it to the main archive.
<sinzui> reviczky: Then you can request an import and it will sync every few hours
<lfaraone> I verified the signature on that package is valid with gpg, and it accepted the dsc and debian.tar.gz without issue
<micahg> lfaraone: known issue
<sinzui> reviczky: technically it is a remote branch when the remote is bzr, and some forms confuse the issue.
<lfaraone> micahg: so I can't upload?
<micahg> lfaraone: it should work, just display the message
<lfaraone> micahg: so http://paste.ubuntu.com/600497/ is expected, and my upload will be accepted?
<micahg> lfaraone: yeah, you should get the waiting for approval e-mail
<reviczky> sinzui: not sure I understand, I'd still need to update the bzr manually then
<maxb> Yes. Launchpad does not have facilities for scraping unversioned http sites into version control.
<sinzui> hmm. maybe I misunderstand. I thought you wanted to setup a remote versioned repo that Lp could import.
<poolie> hi maxb, sinzui, all
<sinzui> hello
#launchpad 2011-04-29
<reviczky> no, theres no version control in place for the orig repo, i just thought i could give lp some magic commands via rsync and empty commit text or so
<reviczky> that would update automatically if there are changes to the http
<micahg> lfaraone: FTR, there are 4 copies in the unapproved queue :)
<lfaraone> micahg: hah, I see now.
<sinzui> reviczky: Sorry. Lp cannot do that
<reviczky> no problem, just wanted to ask
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MTecknology> I think I found a bug in the LP UI... https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-nightly
<MTecknology> Debian version and Daily build archive are flowing into each other
<MTecknology> overflow not wrapped and displayed
<wgrant> I think there's already a bug for that.
<wgrant> Hm, no, that was slightly different.
<wgrant> Could you file it please?
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> wgrant: which project?
<TheEvilPhoenix> MTecknology:  Launchpad itself?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<MTecknology> TheEvilPhoenix: doubt it
<wgrant> That's the one.
 * TheEvilPhoenix wins
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<TheEvilPhoenix> MTecknology:  you were saying?
<wgrant> Well, this only became the case in December.
<wgrant> Before then there were a multitude of subprojects.
<MTecknology> why did that change?
<MTecknology> the volume just become low enough?
<wgrant> Because of the LP team restructure.
<MTecknology> oh
<wgrant> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/announcing-launchpad-squads
<wgrant> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/changing-how-we-track-launchpads-bugs-questions-and-blueprints
<MTecknology> wow... 16 hours until package build
<MTecknology> at least this time I'm sure it'll actually wortk
<MTecknology> work*
<wgrant> MTecknology: We're really low on builders as they're all on release duties.
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<wgrant> Too many users :(
<MTecknology> add more builders!
<MTecknology> 600 more
<TheEvilPhoenix> add more servers and processing power :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think the number of builders is dependent on the number of machines, no?
<MTecknology> no... that's not my job
<MTecknology> Why didn't I decide to actually do this a week earlier?
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> wgrant:  question, how would one go about donating a box to Launchpad for use as a builder?  Like the actual *hardware box*
<TheEvilPhoenix> if even possible :P
<MTecknology> mail it to them?
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> what kind of specs are needed for a builder box?
<TheEvilPhoenix> so i know what bare minimum stuff i need to get :p
<michaelh1> Hi there.  Is there are URL for the blueprints of the logged in user?  Something like https://blueprints.launchpad.net/+spec/+me?
<TheEvilPhoenix> michaelh1:  you mean like this?
<TheEvilPhoenix> https://answers.launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw
<TheEvilPhoenix> where that is me :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> but for bluepirnts
<TheEvilPhoenix> blueprints*
<TheEvilPhoenix> like this
<TheEvilPhoenix> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw
<TheEvilPhoenix> again, for me
<michaelh1> TheEvilPhoenix: yip, but I want to send this out as a link in an email so that when someone clicks on it, they see their blueprints.  There's a launchpad.net/bugs/<something>/+me for bugs which does the same...
<TheEvilPhoenix> michaelh1:  ah
<wgrant> MTecknology: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/people/+me
<wgrant> michaelh1: ^^
<TheEvilPhoenix> wgrant:  do you know the minimum specs to run a builder, out of curiosity?
<michaelh1> wgrant: perfect, thanks.
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: I think the arm ones are 128M of ram or something :P
<wgrant> TheEvilPhoenix: They run on all sorts of hardware. I don't know many specifics.
<wgrant> TheEvilPhoenix: But some of the hardware is several years old, others brand new.
<TheEvilPhoenix> they able to run in virtual systems, for example, a VPS environment?  i might have a system I can donate in the future :P
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: they have to be real hardware in our dc
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: we do virtualise on top of that hardware for some things
<TheEvilPhoenix> lifeless:  so me buying 3 server boxes because i can afford them and then shipping one of the boxes to your dc would probly help you all?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> "Anonymously Donated server randomly appears at Launchpad's datacenter, source unknown"
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<lifeless> you'd need to talk to our facilities dude to see if that would actually be helpful
<lifeless> theres a bunch of overhead in stuff in the dc - density, remote management tool chain (e.g. which vendor),
<lifeless> we do generally have enough builders, but we take many of them and turn them into mirrors for the release of ubuntu
<lifeless> because it generates a phenominal amount of traffic
<MTecknology> our company pretty much moved entirely to blades
<MTecknology> largely from size contraints
<MTecknology> could pack in a whole lot more bang for the buck too though
<MTecknology> then we started using blades for virtualization, that helped eliminate a whole lot of physical systems with <2GB RAM and comparable hardware specs
<StevenK> MTecknology: You know blades are actual physical systems themselves, right?
<MTecknology> StevenK: yup- but MUCH smaller that rackmount systems
<StevenK> Meh, it's like sharing power between seven systems.
<StevenK> I have yet to see anything compelling about blades.
<MTecknology> if you have the room, i don't think there's too much to gain from it
<MTecknology> we're a non-profit company, low budget, can't grow our area
<MTecknology> we ahve two data centers; one in our main building and one in the basement of a telephone company
<lifeless> there were some /very/ shiny blade like things the IS guys looked up when evaluating what we'd need for cassandra
<lifeless> *shiny*
<MTecknology> cassy was a slut that got knocked up in high scheel
<MTecknology> i think it was cassandera though.. with an e
<StevenK> MTecknology: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Cassandra
<MTecknology> oh god i hate apache
 * MTecknology looks anyway
<StevenK> Oh, for the love of ...
<StevenK> Apache is more than the web server
<MTecknology> StevenK: I know
<MTecknology> StevenK: I wasn't referring to just the web server; granted I hate their version of an httpd most
<StevenK> I don't get how the Apache Software Foundation are so hateful
<MTecknology> maybe not the foundation.... just nearly everyone i know that works for them
<MTecknology> i hate apache ~'httpd' most of all; and it fuels a lot of my hate, but their general community is aweful, their employees are worse unless you're paying them out the crap shoot- then they become somewhat nice
<lifeless> MTecknology: you realise its a notforprofit with nearly-no employees?
<MTecknology> lifeless: if it's nearly no employees, then that's even worse because that I might actually know almost everyone working there
<MTecknology> I'm gonna end rant though.... I've been drinking. As little as I hold back when I'm not drinking, it's less control when liqoyr and an x-fiancee are involved
<lifeless> ouch :( go rest ;)
<MTecknology> lifeless: did you not hear my whining about that?
<MTecknology> we dated almost 5yr and over 1yr of that was engaged; 8 days before the wedding, she called it off
<MTecknology> i didn't even know the dayu she decided... she talked to the pastor and family before me
<MTecknology> march 18 was the wedding day
<Pegasus_RPG> hello there. WE have one code branch that used to work fine but now on new checkouts only causes bzr to crash with things like bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: ('audiotagger.cpp-20101031134221-wol9iyxr3fxcehpg-1', 'raffitea-20101031205517-v30qwekt2fc8cqq2')
<lifeless> MTecknology: ouch that sucks man; take a break from $stuff.
<lifeless> Pegasus_RPG: hi
<lifeless> whats the branch ?
<Pegasus_RPG> and bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.ErrorFromSmartServer: Error received from smart server: ('error', "Absent factory for StaticTuple('knob_rotary_s20.png-20100321152943-5b6m28lw59aoyi01-107', 'jus@local-20100321153201-ijr7fnx2lljnntyg')")
<Pegasus_RPG> lp:mixxx/1.9
<Pegasus_RPG> bzr check on my local checkout (done before the problem started) shows one inconsistent parent
<Pegasus_RPG> bzr check on the repo crashes
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> deleting and readding files won't fix it :)
<lifeless> I'm just doing a test checkout to see the issue myself
<lifeless> Pegasus_RPG: so this branch may be misconfigured
<lifeless> its got a stacked location set, but set to ""
<lifeless> this is unusual
<lifeless> how long ago was this branch created?
<Pegasus_RPG> quite awhile
<Pegasus_RPG> Maybe a year
<Pegasus_RPG> the problem only started in the last few weeks
<lifeless> Pegasus_RPG: so, the two delete-and-add commits aren't needed
<Pegasus_RPG> It was branched from trunk originally but it's a release branch so I'm not sure it should be stacked
<lifeless> I suggest you uncommit them
<Pegasus_RPG> ok that's fine
<Pegasus_RPG> oh I can do that? :)
<lifeless> bzr branch -r 1 lp:mixxx/1.9 crashes
<lifeless> so the missing content is in the very first revision
<Pegasus_RPG> wow
<lifeless> knob_rotary_s20.png-20100321152943-5b6m28lw59aoyi01-107', 'jus@local-20100321153201-ijr7fnx2lljnntyg'
 * Pegasus_RPG wonders why we are only seeing this now
<lifeless> srangly
<lifeless> robertc@lifeless-64:/tmp$ bzr log --show-ids -r 1 lp:mixxx/1.9
<lifeless> ------------------------------------------------------------
<lifeless> revno: 1
<lifeless> revision-id: vcs-imports@canonical.com-20020226111207-imi1qwx7menhzqyh
<lifeless> so the first revid cannot have that changing-revision
<Pegasus_RPG> ah so
<Pegasus_RPG> (btw, I just uncommited in my local checkout, so now I commit those?)
<lifeless> bzr uncommit -r -2 lp:mixxx/1.9
<Pegasus_RPG> oh it seems good now
<Pegasus_RPG> I mean my uncommits are showing on lp
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> now, to figure out whata up
<lifeless> I think you should file a bzr bug
<lifeless> when did this behaviour start?
<Pegasus_RPG> a few weeks ago. Hard to say exactly since all of us existing devs just bzr update with no problems
<Pegasus_RPG> people checking it out for the first time notified us
<lifeless> bzr log --show-ids -r revid:jus@local-20100321153201-ijr7fnx2lljnntyg -n0 lp:mixxx/1.9 shows the commit with (apparently) missing data
<lifeless> bzr has had some bugs recently which can be solved by doing a pack
<lifeless> basically content present but a lookup bug confusing it
<lifeless> bzr pack lp:mixxx/1.9 will take a little time but may address the issue
<Pegasus_RPG> ok I'll try that thanks
 * Pegasus_RPG has bzr 2.1.1
<lifeless> Pegasus_RPG: while that runs, please file a bug on bzr
<lifeless> if it turns out to be fixed and not deployed to lp, we'll need to deploy it
<Pegasus_RPG> is bzr in LP also?
<lifeless> launchpad.net/bzr
<Pegasus_RPG> ok https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/772935
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 772935 in Bazaar "New checkout crashes bzr" [Undecided,New]
<Pegasus_RPG> BTW, does this mean our trunk is similarly screwed up?
<lifeless> Pegasus_RPG: dunno, lets see
<Pegasus_RPG> I have to run now...I'll leave this chat window open though
<Pegasus_RPG> thanks so much for your help!!
<thomi> The launchpad recepie queue seems very long again today - is something broken? or just busy? I'm waiting 17 hours :(
<lifeless> Pegasus_RPG: your trunk is fine
<lifeless> thomi: busy - we've stolen builders for the ubuntu release
<thomi> oh right, that makes sense. I forgot...
<thomi> Cheers
<lifeless> spiv: hi
<spiv> lifeless: hola
<lifeless> what do you think of Pegasus_RPG' problem
<spiv> lifeless: hmm, not sure.  Stacking would be the obvious thing to suspect I guess.
<lifeless> spiv: interestingly we can log to the root of the branch
<spiv> That is interesting.
<lifeless> Pegasus_RPG: has that pack finished ?
<spiv> lifeless: FWIW I get the same error if I branch with nosmart+
<spiv> So it's not a problem triggered by opening the repository isolated from its fallbacks
<lifeless> nor by the version on lp
<lifeless> I mean, if you create it with nosmart, its not fixed in trunk
<jfi> Hello, there is really no way to run aureconf for the build of a recipe? It means that a lot of generated files must be in the source repository :(
<wgrant> jfi: You can't do that in debian/rules?
<wgrant> That would be the normal place to do that.
<jfi> hum, it means that I need a different debian/rules for the recipe and when build the binary package from original software distribution
<wgrant> jfi: Is it a problem to run it during a normal build?
<jfi> not really, that's just useless as the distribution is including the autoconf unlike the build from the source repository
<jfi> I did not see that it is a usual practice for normal build to run autoreconf
<jfi> but you are right that's not a technical problem
<wgrant> It's not *that* uncommon.
<wgrant> There's even a dh helper for it.
<jfi> ha....ok...so I am going to consider this solution, thanks for the tip
<wgrant> It should work.
<jfi> anyway I am very happy that it is possible to do automaticaly build of packages from an external svn, that's very useful and avoid a lot of manual work:)
<wgrant> Indeed, it's a pretty handy feature.
<jfi> it just misses a way to commit automaticly translation from LP
<wgrant> jfi: We can commit to a bzr branch which you could push back to svn, but we can't push to svn directly.
<jfi> wgrant, yes, I will probably run in the future a script on my server to pull bzr branch and commit in my svn
<Naresh> hi
<Naresh> what's the equivalent of 'fork' on github in launchpad?
<wgrant> Naresh: With bzr there's no need. Just branch locally (eg. 'bzr branch lp:someproject'), then push your changes back to a new branch ('bzr push lp:~yourusername/someproject/somebranch').
<wgrant> Naresh: It will create the branch if it doesn't already exist, and will only push up revisions that aren't already in lp:someproject.
<Naresh> ah
<jussi> Are there any LP people here who want to "sell" me reasons why I should choose launchpad for code hosting and bug tracking for a commercial project?
<jussi> you are all boring today :D
<levu> Does a recipe only build debs or can it also build tarballs?
<tumbleweed> levu: the recipe builds the source package (.dsc + .tar.gz) this is then uploaded to a PPA for building into a deb
<levu> tumbleweed: so i can give users the possibility to download a tar.gz? or is this file not public accessible?
<levu> or is there a possibility to download a tarball from a bzr branch in the web interface?
<tumbleweed> levu: no it's not really useful for that
<levu> tumbleweed: is there an other way i can give users the possibility to download the latest source without the need of installing bzr?
<tumbleweed> levu: people could download the source tarball from the daily builds (but hey are a click or two away)
<levu> tumbleweed: oh, ok, thanks. So i'll make a normal recipe :)
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jdstrand> hi! is it possible to cache the result of searchTasks() to disk? I tried pickling it, but that didn't seem to work
<Pegasus_RPG> lifeless: yes by now it has :)
<Pegasus_RPG> I too get a crash on bzr check lp:mixxx/1.9
<Pegasus_RPG> and it seems I have bzr 2.1.2 as well
<mvdir> I am trying to install a package from a ppa, but getting this issue:
<mvdir> "Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:"
<mvdir> Running ubuntu maverick in ec2.
<mvdir> Has anyone seen this issue before?
<mvdir> Anybody home?
<mvdir> I am seeing extreme latency when trying to connect to http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<mvdir> jcsackett: You there? I am experiencing extreme latency/failure when trying to contact http://ppa.launchpad.net/ from multiple origination points.
<jcsackett> mvdir, i am here. i'm sorry i didn't see your earlier messages.
<mvdir> Hehe, that's cool,
<mvdir> Any thought on a cause?
<jcsackett> not off the top of my head. let me ping some admins and see if we have anything going on.
<StevenK> I am on my way to the bathroom, but the network is straining due to uh, that release we did yesterday.
<StevenK> So I'd expect that is the cause.
<jcsackett> StevenK: that was sort of my expectation. thought i would double check before rolling that out as an official answer. :-)
<jcsackett> mvdir ^
<mvdir> Ok, thanks..
<mvdir> Maybe you guys should mirror some of this stuff on Amazon, I hear they never have capacity/connection problems ;]
<StevenK> We mirror it anyway we can. People still want to talk to the main archive, which means our datacentres ...
<treeform> "Please contact the Launchpad team via the #launchpad IRC channel to verify if your account was indeed blacklisted." I some one help me find the launchpad team?
<mvdir> StevenK: I'm sure you guys have lots of infrastr	ucture behind it, just joking around a little, poking fun at the ec2pocalypse ;
<jcsackett> treeform: i can probably help you.
<jcsackett> treeform: what did you get this message for, and what's your lp id?
<treeform> jcsackett: thank you!
<treeform> jcsackett: starplant@gmail.com
<treeform> and my nick short name thing is "treeform"
<jcsackett> treeform: i've found your account. there's a note saying that it was deactivated for spam. was that explained to you?
<treeform> no
<treeform> i had my account taken over and it spamed lp
<treeform> this is what i sent them
<treeform> "I cant seem to login or get my password reset (i checked spam folder nothing...)
<treeform> My email was compromised and spammed launchpad and I think my account is on some sort of blak list.
<treeform> I have my email under control now, is there a way i can have my account back please?
<treeform> Thanks!"
<jcsackett> treeform: if you're email is back under control, i can reactivate your account.
<jcsackett> one moment.
<treeform> Thank you!
<jcsackett> treeform: your account isn't suspended, so you should be able to login now. i believe you will have to reset your password and preferred email when you login.
<jcsackett> treeform: let me know if you have any problems.
<treeform> jcsackett: ok just waiting for meail now, thank you again.
<jcsackett> treeform: you're welcome.
<treeform> Got email and can now submit bugs to my fav panda3d project!
<treeform> thanks!
<AndrewGee> Hi all. Is ppa.launchpad.net a bit slow at the moment?
<jcsackett> AndrewGee: yup. 11.04 was released yesterday, so our traffic is a bit heavy at the moment.
<james_w`> branches no longer break when I rename the one that they are stacked on, correct?
<mvdir> StevenK: Is there anywhere else to hit for ppa.launchpad.net besides germanium?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sinzui> james_w`: that is true
<james_w`> \o/
<timrc> Is anyone else experiencing problems with uploading to launchpad ppa?  I have a user saying they've attempted two uploads of a package to a ppa and received no indication that it was accepted (or rejected)
<rye> hi, are there any issues with ppa builders right now?
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: ppa.launchpad.net is having issues and is being worked on | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<elmo> timrc/rye: ppa.lp.net is broken, we're working on it
<timrc> elmo, thank you sir
<rye> elmo, thanks, sorry for disturbing you, i just noticed that launchpad status on identi.ca is not saying anything about that
<mvdir> elmo: Yes, updating the identi.ca would be excellent.
<elmo> sorry, I have no idea how to do that
<elmo> and I'm neck deep in trying to fix that
<elmo> maybe a Launchpad person could do that
<mvdir> jcsackett: Yes, updating the http://identi.ca/ would be excellent.
<mvdir> I assume jcsackett is the person, since he's listed in the channel topic.
<mvdir> Not a regular, not sure who to talk to about that.
<jcsackett> mvdir: actually, i was listed in the topic. sinzui is help contact now, but i can certainly still help. i'll see about throwing it up on launchpadstatus
<mvdir> jcsackett: Thanks ;]
<sinzui> I suck. I thought I changed the topic 2 hours go
<mvdir> sinzui: I think  you did some time ago.
<mvdir> Been in here longer than that, just rembered the topic from when I came in.
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<elmo> ppa.launchpad.net should be fixed
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are down | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<penguin42> greetings
<penguin42> I'm getting a Connection refused on ppa.launchpad.net during a dput - is it known broken?
<Ursinha> penguin42, according to #canonical-sysadmin channel topic, this is a known issue
<penguin42> Ursinha: OK, thanks - apparently the status on identi.ca says it was believed fixed
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> penguin42, do they just posted it there?
<penguin42> Ursinha: Last post (about an hour ago) 'launchpad's ppa.launchpad.net is backup'
<penguin42> I guess that was just a bit optimistic
<Ursinha> maybe
<penguin42> still, these things happen - I guess it just needs some TLC and a new rubber band
<Ursinha> penguin42, topic there has changed about 30 mins ago, so I guess the issue is current
<Ampelbein> maybe the hamster in his wheel died and so there is no more power :-(
<penguin42> yeh, not a problem - I was just wondering why the upload I'd done a few hours ago hadn't got anywhere
<penguin42> Ampelbein: They should know, one hamster is not enough for release week
<Ursinha> :)
<lifeless> penguin42: we weren't expecting a huge upsurge in ppa traffic
<lifeless> we're going to have to review logs to see what it was
<lifeless> it /msy/ just be folk switching over to natty versions of what they have in their ppa
<penguin42> lifeless: In my case it was a patch I had that once the release landed I thought I'd make easy for people to use
<penguin42> lifeless: Still, that's fun with large systems - they always keep you on your toes
<lifeless> uploads should be back soon
<lifeless> folk are on it
<penguin42> thanks - these things happen
<gaspa> do anyone knows how to get this (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue) through launchpadlib?
<gaspa> I'm trying with "series.getPackageUploads()", but without results.
<Ampelbein> gaspa: lp.distributions["Ubuntu"].current_series.getPackageUploads(status="New")
<gaspa> Ampelbein: I tried the same, but it's empty...
<gaspa> (or I didn't catch how to use it :P)
<Ampelbein> gaspa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600996/, works here ;-)
<gaspa> Ampelbein:  :\  ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/601000/
<Ampelbein> gaspa: hmm, what happens if you directly use lp.distributions["Ubuntu"].series[1].getPackageUploads(status="New") ?
<gaspa> it says: <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0xa3bbd0c>
<Ampelbein> gaspa: yes, I meant if the response has entries? (lp.distributions["Ubuntu"].series[1].getPackageUploads(status="New")[0] for example)
<gaspa> ;p
<gaspa> nope, out of range
<gaspa> uhm, i'm not logged in...
<gaspa> yes, it was that
<Ampelbein> gaspa: oh, wow. that is an unhelpful error in that case
<gaspa> Ampelbein: thanks :)
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
 * penguin42 wonders if sinzui removed the note about the ppa uploads in teh hope they were working
<askhl_> Hi, I'm trying to copy a package from one PPA (from which it has been tested) to another, keeping the binaries.  I get 'The following source cannot be copied:' and 'gpaw 0.7.6974-1~ppa2 in natty (a different source with the same version is published in the destination archive)'
<askhl_> I'm trying to copy from https://launchpad.net/~askhl/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages? to https://launchpad.net/~campos-dev/+archive/campos/+packages
<askhl_> And there is in fact no source with the same version in the destination archive, as the error message claims.  How do I fix this?
<askhl_> (It's the natty package 'gpaw - 0.7.6974-1~ppa1'  which I'm trying to transfer)
<askhl_> Sorry, I mean 'gpaw - 0.7.6974-1~ppa2'
<Ampelbein> askhl_: there is a 0.7.6974-1~ppa2, https://launchpad.net/~campos-dev/+archive/campos/+sourcepub/1633826/+listing-archive-extra. As far as I know you can't reuse version numbers in ppas.
<askhl_> Ampelbein: oh, maybe it was a previous upload which failed.  (But that definitely isn't published as the error message says.  In fact it should have been deleted)
<askhl_> Ampelbein: I'll try to ramp up the version number and re-upload
<askhl_> Strange, now I get 'connection refused' when trying to uploa
<askhl_> d*
<MTecknology> Not much more annoying than building a package in pbuilder just fine, firing off to launchpad, waiting a day, then a build failure right at the tail end of compiling
<askhl_> 'Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused'
<penguin42> askhl_: Yeh it's borked at the moment
<askhl_> penguin42: oh, thanks, I'll try at some other time then
<askhl_> Ampelbein: thanks to you, too
#launchpad 2011-04-30
<trentg> Hello
<trentg> Anybody know why I get connection refused trying to connect/upload to ppa.launchpad.net?
<trentg> Using ftp, using sftp or scp it times out.
<penguin42> trentg: It broke
<trentg> Oh
<trentg> Any ideas when it might be back online?
<oojah_> It worked for me just now.
<elmo> it's back online at the moment
<kri0> This is kinda offtopic, but does anyone one know if there is a bug tracker that allows setting a bounty for a bug, real money? )
<trentg> Thanks, it's working now
<kri0> for an open source project
<penguin42> kri0: There are bug bounty sites out there - never used ones; of course there are also places that youc an buy support (as you say OT)
<kri0> yeah, i see some 'bug bounty programs' from different vendors, what i'd like is to have a reverse 'bounty option' built-in to a tracker. That is, when someone submits a bug he would really like to see fixed, he could assing a bounty from his pocket, not the vendors. and others to be able to chip in micropayment like. The bounty goes to the developer who fixes it.
<MTecknology> GAH!!!
<MTecknology> I build perfect in a pbuilder environment; but breaks right near the tail end on lp
<Ampelbein> MTecknology: do you have a buildlog?
<MTecknology> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70703826/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.nginx_1.0.0-svn3185-ppa205~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<MTecknology> Ampelbein: builds nginx-light and nginx-full great; almost finishes nginx-extras; poof
<MTecknology> aah........
<MTecknology> it's missing from the pushed branch
<MTecknology> that'll make a big difference. :P
<MTecknology> wow!
<MTecknology> estimated time until build.... on 2011-05-01
<reviczky> Hi, I'm trying to make a launchpad-recipe, merging 2 branches. They have partially common folders, but no common files, like branch1: test/file1 and branch2: test/file2. If I try "merge" I get "Branches have no common ancestor", if I try "nest-part" I get "ERROR: Conflicts from merge" It's somewhat bug #515731, but not packaging related. Any solutions or workarounds? I have to keep the branches separately.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 515731 in bzr-builder "Support merge of two branches that have no common ancestor" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515731
<wgrant> reviczky: Why must they be set up like that?
<wgrant> That sounds like an awful mess :(
<reviczky> because they are two different projects
<MTecknology> even messier than the recipes I needed to come up with :P
<wgrant> reviczky: And you have to merge the trees at the same level to build?
<reviczky> yes
<wgrant> Why?
<reviczky> so I'm importint the code into launchpad, 2 different branches, and one is the main containing the program, the others are extension modules that needs to be there at build time
<wgrant> You can't include them as a subdirectory instead?
<reviczky> the use the same folder structure
<reviczky> scripts/... doc/.. are all shared
<reviczky> but no conflicts
<wgrant> Well, there are conflicts :)
<wgrant> Just not file conflicts.
<reviczky> yeah, thats what i mean
<MTecknology> a directory is a conflict the same as a file
<reviczky> i see
<reviczky> until now i was merging by hand, means copying together, i wanted to have some automation
<MTecknology> a copy isn't a merge
<MTecknology> a merge is for branches that separated
<wgrant> reviczky: How do you normally build it during development?
<wgrant> reviczky: Having to manually merge two trees together sounds like a terrible task.
<reviczky> well this is what i did until now, by hand:
<reviczky> getting the two branches
<reviczky> copying them together
<reviczky> add the debian tree
<reviczky> and build
<reviczky> so i could do the same in 1 branch
<reviczky> but it since they are maintained deparately it would be nicer to hve them in separate branches
<wgrant> It seems like a fairly bad idea to be trying to merge two trees together like that.
<MTecknology> the branches?
<wgrant> They should either be one branch, separate packages, or one should be in a subdirectory of the other.
<reviczky> what does the Fix commited in bug 515731 mean? is it solved? how? is it available on the launchpad buildfarm?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 515731 in bzr-builder "Support merge of two branches that have no common ancestor" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515731
<wgrant> It's not available on Launchpad yet.
<MTecknology> reviczky: what branches?
<reviczky> so this is what i have right now: https://code.launchpad.net/context-beta
<reviczky> its more then 2 branches, but that doesnt matter
<wgrant> What's the difference between /context and /context-beta?
<reviczky> that this uses an experimental tree
<wgrant> It should probably not be a separate project unless it's a fork, but OK.
<reviczky> i have some own modifications
<reviczky> but yeah, ive noticed that
<reviczky> but until i dont really have it working, i just wanted to experiment with the repices
<wgrant> reviczky: Is there a good reason to not have the separate trees as separate packages?
<wgrant> A reasonable rule is that one source tree => one source package
<MTecknology> reviczky: something like that... each separate module you're building should be in it's own sib directory and your packaging should handle bringing the process together, even better - the vompile process .. (assuming these are modules)
<wgrant> s/rule/guideline/
<wgrant> Or that, yes.
<reviczky> hmm, right, i can do that
<reviczky> thanks, im gonna give that a try
<wgrant> reviczky: I would really encourage you to use the existing https://launchpad.net/context project instead.
<reviczky> ok, im gonna get in touch with them
<wgrant> You can just push branches up there.
<reviczky> i see
<reviczky> the problem is also btw, that they dont have a version controlled source code ...
<reviczky> and that wont change in the near future
<wgrant> That is quite spectacular.
<reviczky> so i have to import the code myself or with a script
<wgrant> :/
<reviczky> and this is why id like to have the branches separate, because i would loose the overview
<wgrant> I guess this explains why it seems somewhat insane and completely VCS-unfriendly.
<reviczky> right, so using separate subdirs is fine, thanks for the help
<wgrant> :(
<reviczky> yeah, its all a mess a right now :(
<reviczky> and it doesnt work out of the box in ubuntu anymore
<reviczky> thats why i have some patches
<MTecknology> wgrant: please make builds go faster! :'(
<MTecknology> buy 500 machines for builders!
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, You could use AWS yourself.
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: hm?
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: oh! amazon?
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: It was building perfectly fine in my own setup; turns out i missed svn add on 3 files in obscure places
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, My comment was in reference to "buy 500 machines for builders!". ;)
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: i don't think my purchase of amazon systems would help launchpad ... and i'm still struggingling to pay for taxes in the next 3 months
<cody-somerville> I'm suggesting using in lieu of Launchpad. It would be pretty cheap for just yourself and you could spawn as many builders as you needed.
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: but then how would the nightly builds end up on launchpad?
<MTecknology> https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-nightly
<MTecknology> Don't ask me why I sent it to build for oneiric.....
<MTecknology> is the toolchain for 11.11 even close to settled yet?
<cody-somerville> This probably isn't the right place to ask that.
<MTecknology> true, i'd go bug in +1 but that's still closed
<StevenK> MTecknology: *11.10*
<MTecknology> .....
<MTecknology> wow.... i've been calling it 11.11 for so long too
<MTecknology> face meets palm moment
<cody-somerville> maybe its a sign :)
<StevenK> MTecknology: And if you read ubuntu-devel-announce, you'd see that doko announced 11.10 is open for uploads over eight hours ago.
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: a sign that i need sleep?
<wgrant> StevenK: Over eight hours ago?
<MTecknology> StevenK: i thought the toolchain still changed after uploads were opened
<wgrant> StevenK: It was well over 12.
<wgrant> MTecknology: It's mostly done before that.
<wgrant> There will be further minor changes, mostly after UDS.
<wgrant> The major toolchain changes are done in a PPA per
<wgrant> ... before release.
<wgrant> So the new series can be opened within hours of the previous series' release.
<wgrant> (assuming the mirrors aren't misbehaving, which caused this one to take almost 24 hours :/)
<StevenK> wgrant: Meh, the point is, it was multiple hours ago, so there is no point going "Geee, when does Oneiric open for uploads?"
<wgrant> Indeed.
<MTecknology> StevenK: pretty sure, that's not what I asked
<MTecknology> I sent this to upload...
<StevenK> MTecknology: However, wgrant answered your question anyway.
<MTecknology> yes, he did
<MTecknology> StevenK: I used to remember you being a really helpful and friendly person. :(
<c_korn> hello, I keep getting this error with my script: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=72urwRAa
<wgrant> c_korn: staging's broken at the moment. You might want to use qastaging.launchpad.net for the next few days instead.
<c_korn> hm, if I knew how to change this. I think this is the line I somehow need to configure: launchpad = Launchpad(credentials, EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<maxb> c_korn: Thats a pretty old-style invocation of launchpadlib, what version are you using?
<c_korn> the version of natty I think
<c_korn> Installed: 1.9.7-0ubuntu2
<maxb> c_korn: OK, for your immediate issue, pass 'qastaging' instead of EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT
<c_korn> maxb: ok, this works now, launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('My Application', 'production'). thanks for the hint
<MTecknology> my day wait for build is almost up :D
<timrc>     0 source packages (5.3 KiB)
<timrc> seems odd to me that 0 source packages takes up 5.3 KiB of space :)
<timrc> perhaps due to lazy package deletion?
<cody-somerville> timrc, indexes probably count
<akoskm> hi! can anybody help my in using my existing gpg key. debsign returns with "...secret key not available" even if my key is showing up in gpg --list-keys
<lifeless> If I remember gpg --edit-secret <email>
<lifeless> will let you see that
<akoskm> hmm. it says invalid options
<lifeless> check the help :)
<lifeless> [sorry I'm not all that helpful, I'm really not here today]
<maxb> akoskm: Try gpg --list-secret-keys
<akoskm> just tried, that shows nothing
<maxb> akoskm: That would imply you have no secret keys available in your current keyring
<akoskm> what I did was # gpg --search-keys akoskm, it listed me I selected that entry
<akoskm> maxb: indeed. what should I do to add the secret key too?
<maxb> Where is your secret key currently stored?
<akoskm> in ~/.ssh/
<maxb> Your GPG key is stored in your ~/.ssh/ ? I am sceptical
<akoskm> if that one is which end with .asc
<akoskm> I'm not really sure in these terms, just followed the guide on launchpad..
<maxb> Which guide?
<akoskm> where I can modify the OpenPGP keys
<akoskm> there were the instructions to create and upload the key
<akoskm> I did that and signed my packages so far successfully
<maxb> akoskm: I'm fairly sure none of that would have told you to put OpenPGP keys in ~/.ssh, because that would just be weirdly confusing
<maxb> Well, what have you changed since you last signed a package successfully?
<akoskm> upgraded my ubuntu to natty
<akoskm> so I suppose some things were gone
<maxb> Did this involve doing anything destructive to your home directory?
<akoskm> no, it is on a separate drive
<akoskm> here is the message what I'm getting at the end of debuild: http://pastebin.com/6eMP9pfX
<akoskm> and my key is uploaded to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<maxb> This seems to indicate that you have somehow lost your secret key from where it should be stored in ~/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<akoskm> Indeed, all files in that directory were created today. :/
<maxb> Oh dear.
<maxb> Did you have a backup?
<Ampelbein> akoskm: just a wild guess, is the filesystem with your home mounted? as you indicated it is on a seperate drive.
<akoskm> from that directory? no.
<akoskm> Ampelbein: it is
<akoskm> :)
<Ampelbein> akoskm: ok, I had the same problem once, wondered where all my stuff is gone ;-)
<akoskm> maxb: so, if there is no backup about that directory I can't use my key, it is simple like that?
<maxb> yes
<maxb> You will have to generate a new one from scratch, and redo all setup steps involved.
<akoskm> hmm
<akoskm> can I sign the code of conduct with one account twice?
<maxb> (and there is no way to remove your old key from the public keyservers, ever)
<maxb> Oh, you can skip the CoC step - your old signature still counts for that
<akoskm> maxb: thank you, I'll back up my key next time ;)
#launchpad 2011-05-01
<fta> what happened to the build farm?
<wgrant> fta: Natty!
<wgrant> fta: The builders are off doing various release-related duties.
<fta> wgrant, hm ok. what about the 2 disabled i386 builders?
<fta> and all the idle ones
<fta> it would help to have them active
<wgrant> The two disabled ones are fixed, and the single idle one is being troublesome.
<fta> wgrant, btw, about the ppa stats, i wrote something: http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/how-many-chromium-users-in-ubuntu/
<wgrant> fta: Excellent! You've used some of the techniques I'd considered for interpreting the download status, and then gone further.
<wgrant> s/status/stats/
<fta> wgrant, do you think the results make sense?
<fta> i have my doubts for popcon; but the ppa-stats results should be ok
<wgrant> popcon has always been very dubious.
<wgrant> Modulo the known bug, PPA stats should be pretty accurate.
<wgrant> On that front, I'm pretty sure the recent data is correct.
<wgrant> But I don't know what's wrong with the old data; I may get a couple of chunks reprocessed and see what happens.
<wgrant> Verify it manually, then get the rest reprocessed if it makes sense.
<fta> i also filed bug 774259
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 774259 in Launchpad itself "fetching ppa stats with a ppa.getPublishedBinaries() loop is too slow" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774259
<wgrant> Yeah. We can augment the initial raw APIs now that we have example scripts that use it.
<fta> good
<jfi> fta: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html is very nice
<fta> thanks
<web_knows> hi, btw
<sary> Salutation
<sary> I'm unable to login to my Launchpad account , the page goes blank.
<sary> what could be causing this !
<sary> I've tried with-in firefox web browser and others.
<sary> My box is running Ubuntu.
<mattn_jp> hi, i'm newbe about launchpad. and i'm japanese. sorry for my poor english.
<mattn_jp> now i see "4 pending builds" in my ppa.
<mattn_jp> but i don't know how to fix. please teach me
<mattn_jp> how to fix.
<geser> mattn_jp: just wait, they are in the queue with the other packages waiting to get build (you can see how long the queue is at https://launchpad.net/builders/ below "PPA build status")
<mattn_jp> thank you, i don't know "22 hours is too long or not"
<mattn_jp> ah, i can see "36 hours" at i386 part in the right of the page.
<geser> this short after a release many machines used as PPA builders are used for other things so it may take a little bit longer than usual
<mattn_jp> hmm. i understood.
<mattn_jp> geser, thanks
<cjohnston> is something wrong with the apport retracing?
<micahg> cjohnston: ubuntu-devel is the place to ask that
<cjohnston> thanks micahg
#launchpad 2012-04-23
<wgrant> idnar: launchpad.net is E2:33:09:25:F1:E1:F0:3D:DF:18:E6:8C:E9:00:0F:D4:7B:01:47:3C, *.launchpad.net is A7:97:F3:0E:EB:C2:23:15:A5:50:28:B1:DD:3B:B5:A2:C1:91:1C:1F
<wgrant> (using ultra-secure, impossible to MITM IRC)
<idnar> wgrant: ah, thanks
<idnar> okay, that matches what I have; I think this is just a glitch then (Nightly reports "This website does not supply ownership information.", and it's doing it for other sites too)
<idnar> or, actually, maybe I'm losing my marbles here
<wgrant> That works too.
<idnar> okay I think I'm just super tired and Firefox changed something subtle about the SSL UI that confused me, but at least I'm not getting hacked or something
<wgrant> idnar: I think that's just its way of saying "not an EV cert"
<idnar> right, and a wildcard cert can't be an EV cert (?) so that's not what changed
<wgrant> Because they can't use technical terms, that would just confuse people :P
<wgrant> No, they can be, AFAIK. We just don't have EV certs.
<idnar> hmm, okay
<idnar> well, at any rate, I'm guessing you didn't switch from EV to non-EV certs
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> I see the same message in Firefox 11, and I think it's been that way for a few releases.
<idnar> I think they changed the icon / styling on the "lock" bit in the URL bar, and it's a different size or something
<cheako> dobey: I passed out.  ^^^ Yeah, bugs in sign the code of conduct.
<cheako> Hello, I'm attempting to sign the CoC.  There is 1 error.\n(7, 9, u'No public key')...
<wgrant> cheako: What does gpg say if you run it over the signed text?
<cheako> wgrant: All good.
<wgrant> cheako: Are you perhaps signing with a new subkey that you haven't pushed to a keyserver?
<cheako> wgrant: Yes, but how do I push a new subkery?
<wgrant> "All good" isn't sufficient
<wgrant> What's the key ID?
<wgrant> cheako: Same as pushing a new key.
<cheako> wgrant ^^^
<cheako> wgrant: The key already exists :)
<wgrant> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key deadbeef
<wgrant> Hm?
<cheako> subkeys dosn't have there own fingerprints.
<wgrant> No.
<cheako> ahhh.
<wgrant> But the new subkey still has to be on the server.
<wgrant> Repush the master.
<wgrant> It will push the subkeys too.
<cheako> wgrant: missing documentation on that :)
<wgrant> It's normal gpg stuff.
<cheako> I'll try it and it will just work.
<wgrant> Few people manually create additional subkeys.
<wgrant> Hopefully.
<wgrant> Might take a while to sync the new subkey to our internal keyserver, though.
<cheako> wgrant: You have to use a new subkey for every additional email address.  Using a special address for each package repository is a good thing.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Neither of those statements is true :)
<wgrant> You need a new UID for each email address.
<wgrant> But UIDs are separate from subkeys.
<wgrant> And it's very rare for people to use different email addresses for different repositories.
<wgrant> (except when the persona should be different, eg. a work repository vs a personal one)
<cheako> I need to push my key every time I add a new UID, that makes sense.
<wgrant> I don't think that's the case.
<wgrant> You *should*, but it should also work without it.
<cheako> Still there should be a UI to push a new key for ppl, it can provide the gpg command to use.
<wgrant> UIDs are mostly just used to identify the key given an email address.
<wgrant> Which signature verification doesn't require.
<cheako> hmm, then I'm at a loss as to why it dosn't work.  However http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=Mike+Mestnik&op=vindex shows my current key.
<wgrant> What is the output of gpg on the signature?
<wgrant> Erm
<wgrant> I guess it's probably singed with 8EDCAB8A, which wasn't on keyserver.ubuntu.com 5 minutes ago.
<wgrant> But you seem to have just pushed.
<cheako> Ahh.
<cheako> Then that's been my issue.
<cheako> I had no idea how to push that, well I new about uploading keys but I didn't think that was needed for the web interface in launchpad, till you told me.
<wgrant> Well, it can hardly verify the signature against a key it doesn't have :)
<wgrant> Now, Launchpad uses an internal keyserver which syncs from Ubuntu's.
<wgrant> But it can sometimes take a while.
<wgrant> So I'd try now, but you might have to wait a while before it will accept it.
<cheako> Yay :) that worked.
<cheako> now I have to get all my source packages in a row and push em again.
<cheako> Hmm, how can I upload wine1.5_1.5.2.orig.tar.bz2?  It's part of another PPA.
<cheako> ahh, -sa
<cheako> Once it's part of my ppa I don't have to do that again?
<bigjools> no
<wgrant> cheako: Right.
<wgrant> cheako: PPA uploads look for orig.tar.* in the PPA, and in the Ubuntu primary archive.
<wgrant> So if it's in either of those you don't have to upload it yourself.
<cheako> thx.
<cheako> hmm, How can I get my pkg to be built for each release?  It complains about "Version older than that in the archive"
<cheako> Yay, I got one uploaded.
<psusi> bug #464743 has a task against grub that shouldn't be there... but the minus icon to delete it isn't there in the lp interface, and I don't see a command to remove tasks via the email interface... how can I remove it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 464743 in grub "error: sparse file not allowed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464743
<wgrant> psusi: You can't delete tasks on projects that you have no privileges on.
 * wgrant removes it.
<psusi> wgrant, did you fix the workaround I discovered before of changing it to point to ubuntu, then removing it? ;)
<psusi> wgrant, also, is there still no way to remove tasks via the email interface?
<psusi> or do I just fail at doing so tonight?
<wgrant> No and no.
<wgrant> psusi: The restriction is mostly there to stop random people from clicking around and destroying everything.
<wgrant> If they are sufficiently unuseless that they can retarget to a project that they own, they're probably relatively sensible.
<StevenK> I wonder if there is a bug to add bugtask deletion to the mail interface.
<fidel_> dobey: wouldnt it make sense to offer some kind of project-follow-option to users?
<fidel_> like that it would be easier/faster to locate all "relevant" projects within launchpad pretty quickly
<cheako> How can I get my pkg to be built for each release?  It complains about "Version older than that in the archive"
<cheako> Do I just force an older version using ~ppa2,3,4,5?
<wgrant> cheako: You need to ensure it's a *newer* version. Note that '~' is less than everything, including the empty string.
<wgrant> So 1.2.3 > 1.2.3~ppa1
<cheako> 1.2.3~ppa2 > 1.2.3~ppa1?
<wgrant> Yes.
<cheako> wgrant: Can I upload a ~ppa2 given ~oneiric1 VS ~precise1 to set another release?
<wgrant> cheako: The version check is only within a single release.
<wgrant> So you can upload ~oneiric1 to oneiric, even if precise already has ~precise1
<cheako> wgrant: Then I'm doing something wrong, because I get  Version older than that in the archive.
<cheako> http://pastebin.com/9yhtdE5p
<wgrant> cheako: You need to fix your changelog to point to oneiric instead of precise
<cheako> ahh, k.
<cheako> Yay!
<cheako> Thanks a lot.
<benji> I'm having PPA problems.  Anyone know why this would happen? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102896574/buildlog.txt.gz (the error is near the end)
<wgrant> benji: Your debian/control probably has a comment at the top
<wgrant> The old version of python-debian that the builders use doesn't like that very much.
<benji> hmm, let me look
<benji> wgrant: it does, I'll remove it and try again; thanks!
<benji> wgrant: it worked!  thanks man
<wgrant> np
<achiang> hello, how do i change the way that launchpad displays bugs? google is a complete failure on this one
<wgrant> achiang: What do you want to change?
<achiang> ok, getting closer. "launchpad customize bug views" gets me to the blog where they describe the feature is in beta
<till__> how do i get a an old package nuked from my ppa? new package fails building because old artifacts are still stuck
 * Spads admits that the new bug listings always remind him of fark.com
<achiang> wgrant: i just want to tweak what is displayed in my customized settings... either that or turn it off and go back to the old stylesheet if possible
<Spads> [CRITICAL]  [FLORDIA]
<wgrant> achiang: Click the gear icon at the top of the bug table.
<wgrant> Top left
<achiang> wgrant: ah, thank you
<wgrant> till__: What's the error message?
<till__> wgrant: trying to pull up the build log
<till__> but my internet fails me
<till__> uploadlog it is
<till__> wgrant: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98338175/upload_3273781_log.txt
<till__> i deleted that package a long time ago
<wgrant> till__: You can't ever upload the same version again.
<wgrant> You have to change the version number.
<till__> i delete it
<wgrant> It is remembered.
<till__> this is an annoyance =(
<till__> so i can't get this resolved unless i bump up the release and run through half a dozen steps?
<wgrant> You just have to increment the version
<wgrant> eg change lucid0 to lucid1
<till__> i just copied it from another repo
<czajkowski> till__: it's documented here. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting
<till__> well
<till__> to be totally honest
<till__> i deleted the other one more than 7 days ago
<till__> i'd say over 2 months ago
<till__> and it's still sitting there
<till__> i've seen that page before
<wgrant> The files will be deleted after a couple of weeks.
<wgrant> But the version number is remembered forever.
<wgrant> You can *never* upload the same version ever again.
<till__> well, it's been months
<till__> page doesn't say that this is the case
<till__> guess someone should add that to it :)
<wgrant> "You should not rely on deletion requests to re-upload the same source version with different contents."
<wgrant> And I believe the deletion form says similar things.
<till__> you should not rely is not the same as 'it will never work'
<till__> but ok
<wgrant> Also https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<czajkowski> till__: wgrant has given you the correct information
<till__> i just wanted to copy this from another repo
<till__> i don't want to run through the entire process to build it
<till__> i guess i'll have to now
<till__> someone could link that faq on the help page
<till__> it doesn't seem obvious to me
<czajkowski> till__: it says it right there. replace a broken source is always to upload a package with a higher version number
<chrisccoulson> this failure looks like local corruption: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102904364/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armel.firefox_12.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> not sure if anyone is interested in that ;)
<cody-somerville> Is there a way to browse list of older revisions on lp so I can see what branches lp thinks were merged in for a commit?
<cody-somerville> as I don't think codebrowse does that
<dobey> cody-somerville: the code browser has a revisions view you can turn on
<cody-somerville> but will it link to branch on lp that I merged in?
<dobey> ah, no
<dobey> but it does show "mfrom:" in the revision header block if you view a specific revision, and that includes a branch nick which you can determine the lp URL with
<dobey> cody-somerville: also, not entirely sure how that works on the short "Recent revisions" list on LP itself, but if you make a copy of that branch, that info gets lost in the copy
<wgrant> cody-somerville: https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/+merges may be of interest
<wgrant> It's not exactly what you want, but it's the closest we have for old stuff.
#launchpad 2012-04-24
<EvilResistance> did processing of ppa uploads get... faster in the past few weeks?
<EvilResistance> i uploaded a source package and it was almost immediately detected
<EvilResistance> (and processed/built)
<EvilResistance> any LP admin around?
<StevenK> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EvilResistance> there's a reason i ask
<EvilResistance> i have reason to believe someone's violating Oracle licensing by distributing Sun java
<EvilResistance> hence the reason i'm seeking an *admin*
<EvilResistance> (via a PPA, hence the LP admin thing)
<StevenK> Well, sure. I'm an LP dev, so I can investigate if you wish
<EvilResistance> good, privmsg OK?
<StevenK> Sure.
<EvilResistance> sent
<davmor2> czajkowski, mrevell: is there a good guide to how to import apps from a git trunk into and bzr trunk/lp ?
<mrevell> davmor2, Hey. This is what we have: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<davmor2> mrevell: thanks dude I'll go have a read
<mrevell> np
#launchpad 2012-04-25
<pmatulis> is there something wrong with the l/p servers?
<czajkowski> pmatulis: in what way ?
<pmatulis> czajkowski: well last night i could not change the metadata of a bug (change project, status, assignee) and it's the same way this morning (EDT)
<czajkowski> pmatulis: can you tel me what bug so I can try here
<pmatulis> bug #988104
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 988104 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Link for Likewise Open in 12.04 server docs broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988104
<czajkowski> pmatulis: what status did you want to change it to ?
<pmatulis> confirmed
<czajkowski> that worked
<czajkowski> I cant change importance as it's not available to me
<czajkowski> I can also changed the assigned to
<czajkowski> and am able to add tags
<pmatulis> k, specifically, i changed things all at once, maybe that's why. status, importance, project, and assignee
<pmatulis> i suppose i should have tried one at a time
<czajkowski> pmatulis: not seeing anythign server wise though wrong
<pmatulis> let me try one element at a time
<pmatulis> k, setting just importance worked
<pmatulis> hm, tried project and assignee and it breaks
<pmatulis> (at same time)
<pmatulis> just project worked.  wonder if it is just when i assign to myself
<pmatulis> hm, that worked (alone)
<pmatulis> so dunno
<pmatulis> one at a time from now on i guess
<wgrant> pmatulis: "breaks"?
<pmatulis> wgrant: yeah.  like a good boy scout i should have jotted down the oops info that was displayed but i did not
<pmatulis> wgrant: can you guys retrieve that oops stuff on a per bug basis?
<wgrant> It's rather difficult to do anything with no information about what happened :)
<pmatulis> wgrant: i told you what happened.  i just don't have the number thingy it generated
<pmatulis> wgrant: breaks = gave me an oops page whenever i tried to change more than one element at a time
<wgrant> Let's see if I can find it.
<pmatulis> k
<wgrant> OOPS-1f7726f72ac177adbceb6823e6b0c967
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1f7726f72ac177adbceb6823e6b0c967
<wgrant> It's not an OOPS I've seen before.
<wgrant> Please report a bug.
<wgrant> With that ID
<pmatulis> alright
<pmatulis> wgrant: it says it cannot find such an OOPS id
<wgrant> Hm. Perhaps OOPS-eedcfc2ba56c49b88224350f77fd45f4 instead
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=eedcfc2ba56c49b88224350f77fd45f4
<pmatulis> roger
<pmatulis> wgrant: maybe l/p does not like my id.  i'm getting a timeout oops now
<pmatulis> Error ID: OOPS-3341e2a36ed3cb11a8e94c55c9f5f788
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=3341e2a36ed3cb11a8e94c55c9f5f788
<wgrant> pmatulis: That page is just terrible.
<wgrant> I'd suggest Google instead.
<jeblair> Hi, I just set https://launchpad.net/cinder to be "part of" https://launchpad.net/openstack but it does not show up in the "Projects" list for OpenStack
<jeblair> is there something else I need to do, or should i ask a question to get it listed?
<dobey> jeblair: maybe because it doesn't have any branches?
<jtaylor> I have a problem with a recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/+recipe/ipython-daily
<jtaylor> if I change the upstream version to 0.12.1 I get an "lp:ipython branch does not exist" error
<jtaylor> but it does
<jelmer> jtaylor: when do you get that? I don't see any errors to that extent in the recipe on lp
<jtaylor> when I click on the little green arrow after editing
<jtaylor> might be related to opera (with which lp is almost unusable since a couple of month btw)
<jtaylor> I'll try with firefox
<jtaylor> firefox works
<jtaylor> thx
<czajkowski> jtaylor: opera isn't a supported browser https://dev.launchpad.net/GradedBrowserSupport
#launchpad 2012-04-26
<slick666> Hey guys
<slick666> I've been looking around and I can't seem to find this
<slick666> github has a resume page
<slick666> resume.github.com
<slick666> does launchpad have this or are people working on this?
<slick666> anyone know?
<benji> slick666: nope, there's no resume-like thing; you could build an app that would generate one using the web service API though, that would be cool (https://help.launchpad.net/API)
<slick666> benji: thanks for the heads up
<slick666> who would I need to talk to to help set this up?
<lifeless> noone, you should be able to do that entirely via the API
 * slick666 starts read the API
<vibhav> Can I upload to the quantal distroseries on my PPA now?
<wgrant> vibhav: Not yet. quantal won't exist for another few hours, and won't open for PPA uploads for perhaps a couple of days.
<geser> vibhav: no hurry, you'll have more than enough time to contribute to quantal till October
<wgrant> 21
<vibhav> My exams would start soon, SO I want to get it into fixing bugs for quantal soon
<vibhav> never mind then
<geser> vibhav: right now you can use precise for testing your quantal fixes as precise and quantal won't differ much for the next few days (till the auto-syncing starts)
<vibhav> ah
<awilkins> Apologies for repeating what I've just asked in the dev channel ; is there a statechart diagram of the Launchpad bug statuses available?
<wgrant> awilkins: Any transition is permitted, assuming you hold sufficient privileges. https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<awilkins> wgrant, Ah, thanks
<flacoste> lifeless: are you available for a call?
<lifeless> flacoste: otp just now sorry
<lifeless> after that though
<flacoste> lifeless: ok, let me know when you are free
<lifeless> flacoste: hi
#launchpad 2012-04-27
<jo-erlend> hey. I took over as an Ubuntu LoCo contact and I'm now working on getting some kind of overview. Part of that is to see if all admins are still active. So I'd like to get a list of a persons activities on Launchpad in a certain time range. Is that possible?
<wgrant> jo-erlend: You can get some idea of their activities using a page like <https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+karma>. No specifics, but it tells you the sort of things they've been doing recently.
<jo-erlend> wgrant, perfect. That's all I need.
<angeloc> Hi guys, i'm writing some scripts for ubuntu accomplishments, until now i solved all my problems reading online api documentation, but I'm now in stuck
<angeloc> i have to find all packages uploaded by a person, can you suggest me the best way?
<angeloc> nobody?
<czajkowski> angeloc: you've asked in -dev also and no reply I suspect people are not around today after the release yesterday
<angeloc> czajkowski: yes, can see, they got drunk?
<czajkowski> angeloc: doubtful, perhaps just resting.
<angeloc> czajkowski: i'm joking!
<ancoron_w> Hi *, I'm just running a local instance of launchpad and was wondering how I am supposed to enable user management (register/login) based on non-openid provider?
<lifeless> ancoron_w: you aren't supposed to - that isn't supported
<lifeless> ancoron_w: you could possibly add it back in, but the stuff that looks like it works is very very minimal - just used by the test suite
<ancoron_w> OK, so if I want to run a site-local instance of launchpad I have to provide a site-local openid as well?
<wgrant> Any OpenID provider that provides sreg responses with a name and a trustworthy email address will do. You could use login.ubuntu.com, for example.
<ancoron_w> Hm, I probably would need to run my own as I don't want to force our users to register externally. Also I would like integration with LDAP.
<maxb> I think what the Bazaar-in-corporate-environments use-case really needs is for some group of people to come together and fork a subset of the Launchpad code and do it up as something with packaged releases
<wgrant> Yeah
<maxb> Sadly, as much as I love Bazaar, actually using it for non-Launchpad, non-trivial stuff is nigh on impossible
<wgrant> Sort of like what sloecode is trying to do
<ancoron_w> maxb: totally agree
<angeloc> Hi guys, i'm writing some scripts for ubuntu accomplishments, until now i solved all my problems reading online api documentation, but I'm now in stuck
<angeloc> i have to find all packages uploaded by a person, can you suggest me the best way?
<StevenK> angeloc: There look to be a few methods on IPerson that might do what you want, but they are not exported over the API. I think the best way forward is to describe what you want and put it into a bug report. If you're not afraid of getting your hands dirty, feel free to join #launchpad-dev and we can discuss how best to solve it.
<angeloc> StevenK: thank you, really happy you replied me! joining #launchpad-dev!
<Laney> what's the best way to disable reporting of new bugs on a project (and keep the old bugs available)?
<Laney> just selecting "Somewhere else" in +configure-bugtracker?
<Laney> yeah, that seems to have done it
<aalex-sat> hello
<Lekensteyn> hello
<aalex-sat> Building a package fails. It seems like the builder finds the -dev dependency from another PPA that is in the deps, but not the binary library package: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/103179440/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.spinframework_0.3.13~lucid~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Lekensteyn> is that your PPA?
<Lekensteyn> sounds like a caching issue(???), try rebuilding it?
<Lekensteyn> the version is ok http://ppa.launchpad.net/sat-metalab/metalab/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<aalex-sat> Lekensteyn, yes it is.
<aalex-sat> Lekensteyn, yes, it seems it finds it... (the -dev) and the version matches... but maybe the -0 version of the lib (we built) is not found.
<aalex-sat> I don't quite understand that error message.
<Lekensteyn> the error means that "libcppintrospection-3.0-dev" is tried to be installed, but it can't because of a dependency issue
<Lekensteyn> the package libcppintrospection-3.0-0 (exact version 3.0.0-5~lucid~ppa1) is required, but it cannot be installed
<Lekensteyn> I see
<Lekensteyn> libopenthreads14 is not available in Lucid
<Lekensteyn> so that's why the package cannot be intsalled
<aalex-sat> Lekensteyn, yes... my colleague hard-coded a binary library package in the build-deps... aha. That must be his error.
#launchpad 2012-04-28
<jo-erlend> are there any plans to implement personal bugs or tasklists of some kind on LP?
<jo-erlend> I have a few griefs with Ubuntu that I can't reproduce and I don't know what package to file for. For instance, once in a while, strange things happens to audio and a few seconds later, my wireless network dies. Completely. I have to reboot. But it happens very rarely, so I tend to forget about it. But I would want to figure out what it is. It'd be nice to have that on LP.
<jkyle> is there a way to view all the bugs I submitted in one place?
<jkyle> ah, I see. click on your account link, then 'bugs'
<FabioS> Hi,
<FabioS> I'm new around here but can anyone tell me were can I find out something about issues with canon cameras and UBUNTU?
<Adri2000> FabioS: ubuntu support happens in the #ubuntu channel
<FabioS> thanks
#launchpad 2012-04-29
<ScottK> We're moving the py3dns development effort from sourceforge to Launchpad.  I need one branch out of the CVS (yes, CVS) repo there.  Could someone give me a hand with getting the py3dns-branch in  http://sourceforge.net/projects/pydns/ imported as trunk for https://launchpad.net/py3dns/ ?
<wgrant> ScottK: Register an import at https://code.launchpad.net/py3dns/+new-import. Once that's done you can branch from that and push it back up to lp:py3dns to make it trunk.
<ScottK> wgrant: Thanks.
<ScottK> Import failed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/103546860/kitterman-py3dns-trunk.log - Suggestions
<ScottK> It looks like it was hanging on the key verification question.
<pikkachu> hi, can anyone delete some wrong packages in my PPA please?
<micahg> pikkachu: you can do that, there's a delete packages button
<pikkachu> that's not deletion, that's setting a label
<micahg> pikkachu: no, it'll delete after a certain amount of time (usually ~24 hours)
<pikkachu> then something is wrong, see yourself https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<micahg> pikkachu: that's fine, it's actually deleted, http://ppa.launchpad.net/renatosilva/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin/
<rick_h_> 045716
<czajkowski> rick_h_: ello
<pikkachu> micahg: wat??? I just downloaded one
<rick_h_> czajkowski: bah, ignore my bumping my 2-factor device
<micahg> pikkachu: as long as it's not published, it shouldn't matter
<pikkachu> micahg: but it does matter to me
<micahg> pikkachu: what are you trying to accomplish?
<pikkachu> how about "it's actually deleted"???
<micahg> pikkachu: doesn't normally happen with launchpad, the binaries are deleted and the build records kept
<micahg> what's the problem?
<micahg> pikkachu: i.e. what problem are you trying to solve by deleting?
<pikkachu> the problem was already stated
<pikkachu> ah, well there's no reason to do that except than the obious
<dobey> to remove the packages that were built for now EOLed versions of Ubuntu?
<pikkachu> I want to delete stuff, not put a stick note on it saying "deleted", I thought it was easy to see how ridiculous it was
<micahg> no, I don't see a problem, why do the build records need to be deleted
<dobey> or which have a newer version in Ubuntu itself?
<pikkachu> besides, the old packages are all wrong, useless, stupid
<dobey> pikkachu: i have no idea what your problem is exactly. all i can see is that you are complaining about some behavior of launchpad which is basically irrelevant
<pikkachu> dobey: are you talking to me?
<pikkachu> ah
<pikkachu> are superseded and deleted packages both unavailable for version specific installation? if not, then installation is also a problem
<dobey> pikkachu: if you uploaded broken packages, then you need to upload packages which aren't broken, to supersede the broken ones
<pikkachu> you're both very funny
<pikkachu> you like to talk a lot
<pikkachu> how about "are superseded and deleted packages both unavailable for version specific installation?"
<dobey> i don't see how making personal attacks against micahg or myself will help you
<pikkachu> is it an attack? funny
<pikkachu> how about "are superseded and deleted packages both unavailable for version specific installation?"
<dobey> you don't need to keep repeating the same thing over and over
<micahg> pikkachu: superseded and deleted packages should not be available for install after they show as deleted from disk
<pikkachu> dobey: if you didn't skip it, you mean :P
<dobey> IRC is not synchronous.
<pikkachu> micahg: ok but...
<pikkachu> micahg: superseded is a separate status from deleted, does it apply for them too?
<micahg> pikkachu: yes
<ScottK> wgrant: That imported the trunk from sourceforge.  I needed the py3dns-branch.
<pikkachu> micahg: ok thanks
<pikkachu> micahg: if no one can install superseded or deleted versions anymore, then it's better
<micahg> that's the general idea, if it's possible, it's a bug (install from apt I mean)
<pikkachu> ok
<pikkachu> but I will ask again in the future :P (it's not the application which is broken but the packaging, side-effects while learning how to use the PPA and deb patching)
<pikkachu> thanks all so far
<ScottK> wgrant: I can't see how I can set the branch.
<maxb> ScottK: I'm fairly sure support for importing non-head CVS branches was never implemented :-/
<maxb> ScottK: However, for a one-time conversion, what about using a non-Launchpad conversion tool, and then just pushing the result?
<maxb> Been a while since I used it, but I had cvs2svn's cvs2bzr mode working pretty nicely before the project I wanted it for got cvs2svn'ed instead
<maxb> ScottK: See if this conversion is OK for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~maxb/py3dns/
<lifeless> maxb: non-head CVS was implemented
<lifeless> maxb: in cscvs, I'm not sure we got the LP glue done though
<lifeless> maxb: (Not that that helps much, if at all)
#launchpad 2013-04-22
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm the owner of a project on launchpad, and would like to change the maintainer of a subproject as the original maintainer is AWOL
<kblin> is that possible? I can't seem to be able to change the subproject owner
<wgrant> kblin: Which projects?
<wgrant> Project groups mostly just display aggregated information from the projects within them.
<wgrant> They can also give people *driver* privileges over all the projects, but not owner/maintainer privileges.
<kblin> wgrant: the project is https://launchpad.net/worldforge, the subproject is https://launchpad.net/cyphesis
<kblin> but Al is owner and driver of the latter
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~alriddoch/+karma
<wgrant> He's done a couple of things this year
<kblin> yeah, he sent an email to our mailing list two weeks ago that he had to step down due to a new job, and pretty much stopped responding to email immediately afterwards
<wgrant> Which mailing list?
<kblin> wgrant: http://mail.worldforge.org/pipermail/general/2013-April/007585.html
<wgrant> kblin: Sounds reasonable. He also owns mercator and wfmath, do you want those transferred as well?
<wgrant> Erik Ogenvik owns a few projects too. You might want to get him to transfer them to the team to avoid this sort of situation in future.
<kblin> wgrant: good point
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~alriddoch/+related-projects and https://launchpad.net/~erik-ogenvik/+related-projects
<kblin> wgrant: transferring all of Al's worldforge packets would be great, I'll prodd erik to do the same
<wgrant> kblin: Great. Just so we have a paper trail, can you file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, linking that mailing list message?
<kblin> even though erik is ne new maintainer of all of this for the moment, but management-wise that should be dealt with within the team :)
<kblin> sure, thanks for the help
<kblin> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/227198
<wgrant> kblin: That's done.
<kblin> wgrant: thanks again. :)
<wgrant> np
<vinicius3cta> hello! I sent an email by mistake in the list of ubuntu and ubuntu-sp-phone and wish they could erase it
<czajkowski> vinicius3cta: we dont remove emails from lists
<ScottK> And it wouldn't help if you did as email archives are widely mirrored so you'd never get them all.
<czajkowski> ScottK: pretty mcuch it's out of our hands
<ScottK> The good news is mail archives more than 10 years or so old get hard to find, so it probably doesn't actually last forever.
<vinicius3cta> ok, thanks
<vinicius3cta> is there any way to delete this?
<tiagoscd> hey folks
<tiagoscd> I think that vinicius3cta requested to delete an email from some lists on Launchpad
<tiagoscd> there's no way to delete an email on it?
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: hi as I just explained to vinicius3cta there isn't
<czajkowski> as it'd be caugh up elsewhere on another mail server like mail archive which we have no control over.
<tiagoscd> :(
<tiagoscd> thanks for help czajkowski
<vinicius3cta> ok czajkowski :/
<tiagoscd> czajkowski: do you know if canonical-sysadmins have access into this mail server? If they have I could try to open a ticket maybe
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: they'll tell you the same thing I'm telling you.
<czajkowski> we do not delete mails from the lists
<tiagoscd> czajkowski: ok, thanks again
<dobey> you can't delete e-mail once it's sent. even if it managed to deleted from archives, all recipients would still have a copy
<radix> I have a super old bzr branch on launchpad that bzr was failing to fetch, so I tried to upgrade it
<radix> and that completely broke it so I can't even browse the code on the site :-(
<mgz> radix: you should be able to sftp in and get the backup
<radix> ok, I'm trying that
<radix> mgz: great, thanks. upgrading locally worked
#launchpad 2013-04-23
<krow> Was there an issue with the launchpad openid server today?
<wgrant> krow: There was a problem with the HTML-based OpenID discovery mechanism a few hours ago.
<krow> wgrant: Ok… the Jenkins SSO openid plugin failed to work. It was just seeing the URL and couldn't see the username.
<wgrant> krow: Is it working now?
<wgrant> I'm not sure of the details of the problem; login.launchpad.net is nowadays just an alternate skin for login.ubuntu.com, which isn't managed by the Launchpad team.
<wgrant> #canonical-isd will be more helpful if there's an ongoing issue.
<krow> wgrant: Yes, it appears to be working.
<krow> wgrant:  Are they using the same backend? IE one account works at either place?
<wgrant> krow: Yes, they're the same database.
<wgrant> Just different templates and CSS
<krow> wgrant:  Thanks for answering
<avances123> hello, I want to build a package in my ppa which dependes to others in a debian repo
<avances123> is it possible?
<dobey> an external arbitrary archive url? no, it's not possible to depend on that
<avances123> can I build locally and upload the binaries?
<shadeslayer> hi, I have this build failiure : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138113646/buildlog.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure whats going wrong since it works on my machine and my colleague's machien
<shadeslayer> *machine
<dobey> avances123: no, you can only upload source packages to PPAs. what do you need that's not in ubuntu? your could also just build it in your PPA to satisfy your deps
#launchpad 2013-04-24
<bdmurray> Did the X-Launchpad-Bug-Tags email header disappear from bug mail?
<dobey> bdmurray: it's in a mail i got a couple hours ago, so i don't think so?
<bdmurray> dobey: oh, maybe it doesn't appear as a header if the there are no tags
<bdmurray> thanks!
<dobey> that's likely
#launchpad 2013-04-25
<d1b> this source receipe thing is so confusing, how do i even make one for a ppa?
<d1b> oh right needs to come from 'code'
<wgrant> A PPA is just an archive that contains a set of packages. You might have uploaded those packages yourself, or you might have told Launchpad to build them from a set of branches using a recipe.
<d1b> yeah.
 * d1b was more than slightly confused by the interface and wiki articles
<mgz> hey, what determines how the series graph on a project page is layed out?
<mgz> I created 1.10 off of trunk for juju-core, and launchpad doesn't know how they're related, and I don't know how to tell it
<mgz> czajkowski: ^any ideas?
<czajkowski> mgz: morning
<czajkowski> couldnt have started off on an easier question could you first thing
<mgz> :D
<czajkowski> mgz: never had to use it and neither of the other two lppaders are about
<czajkowski> perhaps an old timer Lppader would know ? gmb ?
<gmb> Older?
<gmb> HOW DARE YOU
<gmb> I mean, hello czajkowski
 * gmb reads backscroll
<czajkowski> older wiser
<czajkowski> smarter :)
<mgz> gmb: so, https://launchpad.net/juju-core/+series renders the graph with both series starting from somewhere near the start
<mgz> whereas in fact, 1.10 branched after 1.9.14
<gmb> czajkowski, mgz: Haha, one out of three ain't bad. I'm afraid the answer to that is "sodomy non sapiens." The people likely to know that I can think of are: sinzui (because he knows everything), abentley (ex LP-code team) and maybe gary_poster, who used to be on the Foundations team and was (I think) responsible for that page.
<wgrant> That was a Registry page
<wgrant> And the series always start from the start
<wgrant> There's no branch point
<czajkowski> it's like beetlejuice
<czajkowski> refer to his as a lppader and not even his name and wgrant still appears
<wgrant> I'm magical.
<czajkowski> we can go with that if you want :)
<mgz> so, because of the unusual birth of juju-core... all series will forever begin from the same origin?
<wgrant> mgz: No, all series on any project being from the same origin
<wgrant> The model doesn't store a branch point
<mgz> ah, I see. the reason other graphs look nicer is they have saner (and shorter) series
<avances123> hello I'm having an error in a ppa build
<avances123> Missing build dependencies: debhelper (>= 8~)
<avances123> I see a bug related
<avances123> or am I doing something wrong?
<avances123> launchpad has debhelper 7.4
<wgrant> avances123: That's the version of debhelper that Ubuntu 10.04 LTS has.
<wgrant> A package for 10.04 must be built against 10.04's packages
<wgrant> If you're backporting something that needs debhelper 8, you'll also need to backport debhelper 8 or change the package to not need it.
<avances123> ok wgrant thanks
<xnox> mgz: I filed a merge proposal for udd
<xnox> mgz: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/udd/open-saucy/+merge/160915
<mgz> xnox: looking
<xnox> mgz: and I guess we didn't stop it yet either.
<mgz> wait, is it really called saucy?
<xnox> mgz: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252
<mgz> yeah, just went to find that
<mgz> ...I'm a little worried about what kind of saucy salamander artwork we're going to get
<xnox> mgz: it's ok, we don't have artwork for non-lts DVDs any more ....
<mgz> approved
<xnox> mgz: I do not have rights to push it though.
<xnox> mgz: i'm not in ~udd
<mgz> I shall push and rectify that if possible
<mgz> hm, nope, owned by the ubuntu technical board
<mgz> bug one of them after release-day to get added to ~udd
<xnox> mgz: well one of them is sitting to the right of me, but he is busy with opening saucy atm.
<mgz> right, wrong time to be invoking colin
<czajkowski> lol invoke colin
<spundun> hi all...
<spundun> How do I take ownership of my launchpad account that was automatically imported when inkscape was added?
#launchpad 2013-04-26
<vibhav> When can I upload packages for saucy to my PPAs?
<wgrant> vibhav: Shortly after it opens for normal development.
<vibhav> thanks
<jfi> Hello, it is not possible to automaticaly import a svn directory to a bzr branch without declaring a project, correct?
<wgrant> jfi: There's no UI to create a +junk import directly, but you can register an import on an existing project, then click 'Change details' and convert it to a personal branch.
<jfi> wgrant, ha yes, I can change the 'Branch target' to detach a bzr branch from a project. Thanks for the tip!
<wgrant> np
<jfi> hum, it means that the bzr branch name will be something like lp:~jfi/<projectname>/something after detaching the branch to the project? Possible to change the <projectname> part?
<wgrant> jfi: The name will be lp:~jfi/+junk/something
<jfi> wgrant, ha great, that's perfect!
<wgrant> The name is ~OWNER/PROJECT_OR_+junk/NAME
<wgrant> When the owner or project changes, the URL does too
<jfi> ok
<czajkowski> mpt: something to play with for you.  http://www.websequencediagrams.com/
#launchpad 2013-04-27
<saiarcot895> Now that Raring has been released, can the packages that have been granted FFe still go into Raring stable?
<maxb> It's slightly unclear what you mean by 'Raring stable'
<maxb> The raring release pocket is absolutely and completely immutable at this point. Stable Release Updates can be processed into raring-updates, but a grant of FFe prior to release probably is invalid at this point
<wgrant> saiarcot895: That sounds like an #ubuntu-devel question. This channel is for Launchpad.net support.
<saiarcot895> My bad.
<saiarcot895> I posted in the wrong channel.
<wigs> is there a way to mark a bug such that affects-me or merge will not confirm _all_ the package tasks on it?  bug #882825 just had this happen for seven packages
<ubot5> bug 882825 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Does not save the configuration file under ~/.config/" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882825
<wgrant> wigs: No, Ubuntu requested that that behaviour be in place for Ubuntu, and only for Ubuntu.
<wgrant> So it's an Ubuntu policy thing.
<wigs> wgrant: right.  perhaps a tag to disable it in specific cases?  its certainly not useful in the example I gave
<wgrant> I'm of the opinion it's not useful at all and should be removed, but I haven't talked to Ubuntu about it yet.
<wgrant> It seems to usually cause more harm than good.
<wgrant> And it makes Ubuntu inconsistent with every other Launchpad project, because nobody else wants this, so it confuses users :(
<wgrant> but no, no way to disable it for a single bug.
<wigs> yes, i see
<wigs> I suppose there is some hope to recover sanity with the distinction between confirmed and triaged
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wigs> but then, triaged is useless for projects where no ubuntu-devs are monitoring the ubuntu reports
<wigs> confirmed can be set by any old chap, and effectively means atleast two people claim this
<wigs> whereas triage is only set by project members, and is equivalent to confirmed in other bts
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> And that distinction is necessary mostly because Ubuntu has far more bug reports than can be managed by bugcontrol.
<wgrant> (note that you can set Triaged without being a dev, you basically just have to show that you're not insane to join ~ubuntu-bugcontrol)
<fris> any idea when support for ubuntu 13.04 will be added?
#launchpad 2013-04-28
<Jeena_> I have a problem, I uploaded a new version and afterwards I thoulght it would be cool if it was not for quanta but for raring
<Jeena_> so I deleted it on the website but now when I want to reupload that version I only get this error:
<Jeena_> File bungloo_1.4.1.orig.tar.gz already exists in Bungloo, but uploaded version has different contents
<Jeena_> and I don't understand how I can remove the wrongly uploaded one
<Peng> You can bump the version number.
#launchpad 2014-04-21
<dobey> wgrant: isn't quantal EOL now too? or is that being done this week sometime?
<wgrant> dobey: Any time from around now, yeah. But probably not for another month or so.
<dobey> wgrant: well, the wiki says "April 2014" as EOL date, but i don't know how long it takes IS to move the arhcive to old-releases and do all the little bits of work for that
<wgrant> dobey: It will EOL at some point after 2014/04/18, not necessarily on that date. And there's more than just IS things to consider.
<dobey> wgrant: yes, but if the files are moved to old-releases, then the builds on lp will just start failing if they are still allowed, right?
<dobey> i know there are lots of things to consider, i'm just trying to think of what bits affect building for quantal in a ppa, directly
<wgrant> The move to old-releases happens well after Launchpad starts refusing to build.
<dobey> ok
<wgrant> (and old-releases doesn't affect the internal copy of the archive that Launchpad uses; that's separate again)
<dobey> right, though i'd expect the internal archive to be cleaned as well at that point
<stgraber> dobey: ftpmaster has all releases after dapper and AFAIK is the actual source server behind old-releaess.ubuntu.com (which is probably then tweaked a bit for pre-LP release so it also includes warty, hoary and breezy)
<wgrant> Not quite
<wgrant> We usually remove pool files from ftpmaster a few months after EOL.
<wgrant> but dists is there all the way back to dapper, for no particularly good reason other than that we haven't bothered to clean it up.
<stgraber> that could give some potentially very interesting behavior if we ever do things out of order ;) (package installs working so long as they haven't change between two series)
<wgrant> Correct.
<wgrant> Fortunately we've done this before :)
<stgraber> :)
<YokoZar> wgrant: Still, I find it a bit strange that we didn't keep Raring around as a target to, say, smooth upgrades from a still-supported Quantal.  I suppose it's a moot point now.
<wgrant> YokoZar: That would have meant deferring the support reduction for another three releases.
<YokoZar> wgrant: I meant just the launchpady bits of the support reduction.  We don't have to actively provide updates even though it's still possible to do a PPA build, for instance.
<wgrant> YokoZar: Well, if I let people do PPA builds for obsolete releases then they *will* do that, and I will run out of buildd capacity.
<wgrant> People have bad habits of building for everything, even if they have no users there.
<wgrant> Plus it's totally reckless to still run an obsolete release, so there's no reason anyone could have to want a PPA build for raring today.
<wgrant> Your machine was probably already pwned by Heartbleed.
<serg> hi here
<serg> somehow one of our branches (lp:maria/10.0) cannot be pushed into, bzr times our with "ConnectionReset reading response for 'Branch.set_last_revision_info', retrying"
<serg> anything we can do short of recreating the branch?
<phunyguy> hello, after breezing through some of the how-to pages for creating a PPA, I am still a little foggy as to how all of this works... Is it possible to import the current sources for the packages I want to include, to stay within the versions that are in their respective releases, but change some build options to suit my needs?
<phunyguy> like I don't want to lose security updates... I just want the packages built differently.
<dobey> it's sort of possible, yes
<phunyguy> dobey: I would love some assistance if you have time....
<phunyguy> "If you're creating an alternative version of a package that's already in Ubuntu's primary archive, you don't need to upload the .orig.tar.gz file, i.e. the original source."
<dobey> i don't really. sorry. basically, you pull the source, make your changes, add a new version entry to the changelog, appending ".1~$yourppaname1~$ubuntuseries1" to the current version, build a new source package, test that it builds/works locally, then upload that source package to your ppa
<phunyguy> so that's a start.
<bobbyz> Hi all, is launchpad down?  I can't seem to reach it, but not sure if that's a network routing issue with my ISP or if LP itself is dead
<czajkowski> bobbyz: it's up
<bobbyz> czajkowski: ok thanks.  I'll have to debug a bit on my end then
<adam_g> bobbyz, im hitting similar issues today trying to connect to launchpad and archive.canonical.com.
<silverlion> good evening
<silverlion> i'd like to request help to retrieve https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-comms/ back (I owned it but lost it due to hardware crash...)
<silverlion> good evening pinky__
<wgrant> silverlion: There was no hardware crash there. It looks like you requested that Launchpad remove your account.
<silverlion> wgrant, yep. i asked launchpad to remove it because i could not log in back due to email change
<silverlion> and the email my former launchpad account was connected to is one that i dont use anymore
<silverlion> so i was not able to reset the pw
<silverlion> wgrant, hardware crash on my end => pw for launchpad lost => reset impossible => new set up with proper accounts and keys
<wgrant> Hm, how did you ask Launchpad to remove it if you weren't able to log in?
<silverlion> wgrant, i closed down my account for ubuntu one, for which i was able to retrieve the pw.
<silverlion> what I did not know was that launchpad and Ubuntu One Service was tied together
<silverlion> so one thing let to another
<wgrant> OK
<wgrant> The team has other admins, so I won't give it directly to you. You can ask one of them to give it back to you, since they can do a better job of verifying that you're actually who you say you are.
<silverlion> wgrant, that's absolutely ok for me
<wgrant> silverlion: Done. https://launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses now owns the team, and he can give it to you at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-comms/+reassign
<silverlion> wgrant, thank you for your time.
<SergioMeneses> wgrant, thanks!
<wgrant> np, let me know if you have any other issues.
<silverlion> this time i will be more careful
<silverlion> good night
#launchpad 2014-04-22
<[MT]> I can't figure out why this thing won't import. :(   https://code.launchpad.net/~tdc/tdc/debian
<[MT]> I can run 'git clone https://alioth.debian.org/anonscm/git/collab-maint/tdc.git' just fine
<dobey> [MT]: seems pretty clear. the url is wrong
<dobey> and apparently you just deleted it anyway
<[MT]> dobey: sorry, I should have waited. I just tried removing the trailing / that I didn't notice was there. Hoping that fixes the issue.
<dobey> you can edit the branch url, instead of deleting it and making a new import
<[MT]> oh? where do you change it?
<dobey> on the branch page, under the short list of last few import attempts, there is a green link that says "Edit or review" or something like that
<[MT]> I don't see that.
<dobey> "(+) Edit import source or review import"
<[MT]> still not seeing it
<dobey> weird
<[MT]> dobey: I was under the impression only lp admins get that option; also- it failed again
<[MT]> could you try to clone that url and tell me if it fails for you?
<dobey> i changed it to use git:// and it got a better error
<dobey> i think maybe https:// doesn't work for cloning git from alioth perhaps
<[MT]> was there a 3rd import that I'm not seeing yet?
<dobey> [MT]: maybe only people with certain permissions do then. but i thought the owner of the branch could edit the import url
<dobey> ah well
<[MT]> dobey: if I try to personally clone it with git://, it fails, if I try with https:// it works (on my laptop)
<dobey> with bzr-git?
<[MT]> with just git
<[MT]> dobey: could you try changing it to just http:// ?
<dobey> also failed
<[MT]> I don't get it... https://alioth.debian.org/anonscm/git/collab-maint/tdc.git <-- that's the correct repo
<dobey> there
<dobey> git://anonscm.debian.org/collab-maint/tdc.git
<dobey> http urls don't work for the imports
<[MT]> ooooh....
<[MT]> you're brilliant :D
<dobey> anyway, it's imported now
<[MT]> Could you do me one last huge favor?... https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/nginx/debian  <-- that needs to be updated too
<[MT]> actually... that's not the issue with that one, but it'd be nice to see them use the same url anyway
<dobey> apparently it is
<dobey> it's imported now
<[MT]> THANKS!!! :D
<dobey> np
<dobey> later :)
<[MT]> ttyl
<phillw> hi , any staffers about? I need a rather messed up lp area for lubuntu handing back
<phillw> ah well, as not staffers about, I have to sign off and hand it back to others :( Still, I hope you all got easter eggs :P
<arosen1> Is there an issue going on with launchpad right now? I'm unable to access:  https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<dobey> arosen1: no, but what do you mean by "unable to access" exactly?
<arosen1> dobey:  i think its an ISP issue.
<arosen1> a few other people in #openstack-infra are having the same issue.
<arosen1> if i tunnel somewhere else it works fine
 * arosen1 so nvm :) 
<dobey> ok
<thomasberends> I´m trying to work with the Launchpad API, but I get back an XML responsive, instead of JSON. How can I change this?
<dobey> how are you trying to work with it?
<thomasberends> dobey: I´m testing out requests. Unsigned, but they give back results.
<thomasberends> I tried to get a bug report. https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/bugs/1160687 , this gives back XML.
<dobey> thomasberends: that doesn't tell me at all what you are doing
<dobey> you're doing it in python? why are you expecting json?
<thomasberends> dobey: The API documentation talks about JSON, instead of XML.
<dobey> are you sending the appropriate Accept: header in your request?
<cjwatson> namely, Accept: application/json
<thomasberends> dobey: Nevermind. Stupid me.
<thomasberends> Damn. I never thought I would forget this in my life. I was testing it in a tester application, and it had settings from the last test. It asked the API for XML....
#launchpad 2014-04-23
<balor> What do I put in my debian/changelog to build on multiple distributions (saucy, precise, etc...)?  I've tried 'unstable' -- the standard Debian way.
<wgrant> balor: It's not possible for a single upload to build on multiple releases. unstable (aka. sid) is a single Debian release.
<wgrant> If it really needs to build separately for each series, you'll need a different version number for each (often by appending ~ubuntuYY.MM.1)
<wgrant> But in many cases binaries built for an old series will continue to function on a newer one, so you can just copy them.
<balor> wgrant, So I should target the oldest distro the binary is known to work on?  How do my users then use my ppa on, say, Raring if I've build for Saucy?
<balor> actually, that should be the other way around.  Build for raring (older) using on saucy (newer)
<wgrant> balor: You'll see a "Copy packages" link on your PPA's page. Usually you'd copy from older to newer, which will generally work unless there's been an ABI break somewhere.
<balor> I don't see "copy package" anywhere.
 * balor did follow those instructions before asking here
<wgrant> You might need to click "View package details" first.
<balor> I have
<balor> I'd imagine this is a dumb-user problem.
<wgrant> There should be a "Copy packages" link on the right.
<wgrant> Which page are you on?
<balor> wgrant, I'm on https://launchpad.net/~a-j-delaney/+archive/gubbins-ppa/+packages which is my PPA
<wgrant> balor: There's a "Copy packages" link on the right hand side, near the top.
<wgrant> Unless you're not logged in.
<balor> stupid users!
<balor> wgrant, thanks
<replaceafill> anyone knows if there's a problem with launchpad bug email and yahoo.com addresses?
<replaceafill> i haven't received bug updates i make since last week
<cjwatson> Could well be Yahoo's DMARC policy change
<cjwatson> e.g. http://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/ietf/current/msg87153.html
<cjwatson> Perhaps use a provider that doesn't think it's appropriate to break this sort of thing with no meaningful notice to the internet community
<replaceafill> cjwatson, ah thanks, i'll try to set up an alternative email then
#launchpad 2014-04-24
<aleb> How can I become a maintainer of the Launchpad package I'm developing (upstream)? https://launchpad.net/pitivi
<aleb> I want to mark as won't fix bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/594658 (0.13 and 0.15 are not supported anymore as large parts of the app have been refactored)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594658 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "clips cannot be imported if gstreamer cannot find all necessary plugins" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> aleb: Those bugs are in the pitivi package in Ubuntu, not the upstream Pitivi project. You need to be a member of ~ubuntu-bugcontrol (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl) to set an Ubuntu bug to Won't Fix.
<ersi> I'd suggest hanging out with the Ubuntu Bug Squad as well, since plenty of them are members of ~ubuntu-bugcontrol and can help changing bug statuses. They're in #ubuntu-bugs on this very same network.
<aleb> What's the difference between https://launchpad.net/pitivi and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi ? - as a Pitivi developer with some interest in helping Ubuntu, which one should I care about?
<geser> aleb: the first is about the upstream project, the second about the Ubuntu package of it; of course bugs filed against the Ubuntu package might be bugs not in the packaging itself but bugs in the software (upstream), so it probably would be best to check both
<rbasak> May I have my personal PPAs (~racb) armhf enabled, please?
<rbasak> I use an ARM Chromebook and it's a pain to get modified package builds on it some other way.
<MannerMan> launchpad.net seems down
<stxaBe> MannerMan: when?
<MannerMan> stxaBe: right now
<eLBati> stxaBe, now :-)
<MannerMan> its back!
 * stxaBe checking
<eLBati> affirmative
<Durzo> how long does it take to fully delete a PPA once i have clicked deleted? seems to be hanging around a while...
<wgrant> Durzo: Usually 10-30 minutes.
<Durzo> kthx
<stxaBe> are you performing maintenance right now?
<cjwatson> no but there's some kind of datacentre packet loss problem, sysadmins are aware
<rdf> Greetings.  Is anyone from Launchpad support active in this channel?
<dobey> rdf: just ask your question, don't ask to ask.
<dobey> rdf: if it's about launchpad being "down" though, there are some network problems that sysadmins are working on
<rdf> No, it's about a support ticket I put in a couple of weeks ago that seems to have been forgotten
<rdf> on gaining access to a username that appears to have been abandoned for the last 6 years
<Adri2000> hi
<rdf> Hi!
<dobey> rdf: oh, then i think you will have to just be patient
<dobey> rdf: you opened a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad right?
<rdf> Umm, no.  I contacted support
<Adri2000> anyone familiar with bzr/lp interaction could help with this please :) : % bzr lp-propose lp:~adri2000/neutron/juno-rename-fixes
<Adri2000> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adri2000/neutron/juno-rename-fixes/".
<dobey> rdf: how exactly?
<wgrant> rdf: What was the ticket ID?
<wgrant> Adri2000: That branch doesn't exist. You need to push it before you can propose it.
<rdf> 00066498
<rdf> wgrant, exact email subject reads: Re:Other:No.00066498 [ ref:_00D20145O._500D0bdrGQ:ref ]
<wgrant> rdf: I don't know where you sent that email, but that looks nothing like any of our support systems.
<dobey> yeah that is very weird
<wgrant> Which address did you use?
<wgrant> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad or feedback@launchpad.net are the places to go
<rdf> I sent it though launchpad, and received that email from noreply@canonical.com
<wgrant> How did you send it?
<rdf> rich.fleming@gmail.com
<wgrant> Not which address, but how?
<rdf> umm
<rdf> https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<dobey> that is not launchpad support
<dobey> i wonder how you even managed to get to that page :)
<rdf> Contact Support at the bottom of the page when logged off
<rdf> SSO support
 * rdf facepalms
<rdf> no wonder
<rdf> explains why they told me to delete the account or merge it :)
<rdf> Alright... what's the correct way to ask for the nick on an abandoned account?
<rdf> err username
<dobey> if you were told that, it's also not "no reply for the last 2 weeks and forgotten about" :)
<dobey> rdf: 11:27 < wgrant> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad or  feedback@launchpad.net are the places to go
<rdf> got it
<rdf> also, is there a restriction on 3 character usernames?
<rdf> I was giving up on using one name, and decided to use rdf, but was told it was blocked.
<wgrant> No.
<dobey> there is no rdf user currently
<rdf> The name 'rdf' has been blocked by the Launchpad administrators. Contact Launchpad Support if you want to use this name.
<dobey> but maybe "rdf" is in a blacklist, because it conflicts with a certain standard or something
<dobey> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_Description_Framework
<rdf> doesn't look like I'll be able to use that name then :)
<dobey> anyway, you cana use any username that's not already taken, or blocked, and you can change your "username" anytime later to anything that's not already taken, or blocked, as well
<Adri2000> wgrant: got it, thanks
<Adri2000> (I thought it'd create and push on its own)
<rdf> dobey, wgrant: thanks for setting me straight.
<rdf> I've posted my question on answers.launchpad.net with question #247578
<wgrant> rdf: Done.
<RFleming> Thanks! :)
<RFleming> wgrant, out of curiosity, is RDF blocked for the reason dobey stated above, for Resource Description Framework?
<wgrant> RFleming: It is.
<RFleming> makes sense.  Thanks for RFleming, I doubt rdf would have been permitted :)
<rbasak> May I have my personal PPAs (~racb) armhf enabled, please? I use an ARM Chromebook and it's a pain to get modified package builds on it some other way.
<saiarcot895> I have a bit of an annoyance with the website. There's an invisible help frame in the top-left section of the page (around 580 pixels by 280 pixels). In Chromium, right-clicking in that area brings up the context menu for that page, and not what's underneath it (say, a link). This makes it a little harder to open links in a new tab
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> oh it's from yui
<dobey> saiarcot895: i guess you could adblock that frame, to work around chromium apparently doing the wrong thing
<saiarcot895> dobey: ok, I added an adblock rule for the frame.
<saiarcot895> dobey: works fine now, thanks
<dobey> saiarcot895: it seems chromium is deciding to prefer display: block; over the visibility: hidden; from the css
<saiarcot895> dobey: strange. I thought visibility:hidden would mean there would be no effects triggered or anything
<dobey> saiarcot895: it might be a bug in new chromium (>= 34)
<knome> hey, any admin around? i need some assistance to remove some projects etc :)
<knome> it's not just one thing, so i'd rather go through it with somebody when they pop up :)
#launchpad 2014-04-25
<Gr4cchus> hello, is anyone here?
<rajeevs> hi..Can you "fork" an existing project in launchapd?
<wgrant> rajeevs: What exactly do you want to do? Launchpad models things in a rather different way than say GitHub.
<wgrant> Normally people don't want to create a whole separate project -- they just want to create their own branch that the project maintainer can then merge.
<wgrant> To do that in Launchpad, you just 'bzr branch lp:someproject', make your changes, then 'bzr push lp:~yourusername/someproject/whateverbranchname'
<wgrant> So your branch shows up in the existing project.
<rajeevs> ok, what if I am developing a submodule?
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure what you mean.
<rajeevs> i am developing an independent addon to an existing project as part of GSoC 2014
<rbasak> rajeevs: on Github, there's this concept of repositories, and each repository has multiple branches. But it doesn't really work like that - each branch is (relatively) independent.
<rajeevs> to the GNU Mailman project
<wgrant> Is it going to be part of the same codebase?
<wgrant> I aw you created mailmancli earlier.
<rbasak> rajeevs: on Launchpad, each branch is independent in its own right (effectively). So you just push the branch to your own space, and that's a fork in itself.
<wgrant> In general, each Launchpad project represents all the branches of a particular codebase.
<rajeevs> the code would eventually end up with the mailman.client project
<wgrant> If it's a separate codebase, it should usually be a separate project.
<rajeevs> how does this sound: I push my work to the mailmancli i have created and when the project is completed I push it to the mailman.client project?
<wgrant> rajeevs: You'd want to talk to your mentor and the project maintainers about that.
<wgrant> From a Launchpad perspective it probably makes sense to put it in a branch of mailman.client from the start, but it's really up to how the project maintainer's want to do things.
<rajeevs> fine :) that should do it :) mentor too would want to do it the launchpad way :) thanks for the help
<rajeevs> One more question, what does "Link to a Bazaar branch already on Launchpad" feature mean?
<wgrant> It's for setting the trunk branch to a branch that already exists. Normally you'd just push to lp:someproject to create the trunk branch directly.
<shadeslayer> is launchpad processing uploads normally?
<shadeslayer> ah there we go
<dobey> yes
<dobey> :)
<mark06> when adding downloads to a project, what's the diff between code release tarball and installer?
<mark06> is code release tarbal meant to be a binary zip or source code zip?
<dobey> mark06: ideally source, but i don't think there is any validation for it, so it can really be any file type afaik
<dobey> mark06: at least, it can be any file, as long as the licensing allows redistribution of the file and all its contents.
<mark06> if the license doesn't allow redistribution, then I should go for installer? I don't get how licensing relates
<mark06> I always get confused for binary tarballs, they're neither 'source code tarballs' nor 'installers'
<dobey> if licensing doesn't allow redistribution, you are not allowed to host it on launchpad, unless you are the owner of the code and have a commercial subscription
<dobey> mark06: a tarball of binaries is an "installer"; it installs to wherever it is extracted
<mark06> ah I see, however I don't notice any place where that option makes any difference....
<mark06> and it can't be changed anywhere for the download.... possibly it's not even stored?
<mark06> thanks anyway!
<dobey> it's stored, but may be immutable. it's just used in display on the downloads page
<mark06> II don't see it anywhere in downloads page: https://launchpad.net/screenwrite/+download
<dobey> oh, i thought it was
<mark06> ok thanks anyway
#launchpad 2014-04-26
<itrekkie> #tilaunchpad
<saiarcot895> Hi. Are launchpad translations under a particular license?
<dobey> i think they are required to be BSD
<ScottK> Although they are automatically imported in some cases from upstreams with different licenses, so if it really matters, you need to check if it originated elsewhere.
<saiarcot895> Just to check, which version of the BSD does it use (original BSD, new BSD, etc.)?
<saiarcot895> As far as I know, GPL isn't compatible with the original BSD, but is with the other forms
<ersi> AFAIK GPL is compatible with 2-Clause-BSD and 3-Clause-BSD but not 4-Clause-BSD (ie OpenSSL et all)
<aleb> ersi, FYI you suggested to hang out with #ubuntu-bugs, but since three days ago nobody replied to my requests in #ubuntu-bugs of marking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/594658 as won't fix (as 0.13 is not supported anymore). I'll contact jcastro per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl#Requirements_for_Individuals
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594658 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "clips cannot be imported if gstreamer cannot find all necessary plugins" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2014-04-27
<teward|pc> do LP builders for utopic exist yet?
<teward|pc> s/LP builders/PPA builders/
<tsimpson> teward|pc: yes, going off the table on the right of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<teward|pc> tsimpson: didn't know that page existed, thanks.
<teward|pc> are the PPA publishers lagged out?  It's been sitting in a built-but-not-published state for about 15 minutes now...
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> ppl, im having trouble compiling a big package in a ppa
<_Groo_> although its the only package in the newly created ppa, after the compilation i get a failed build with the "not enough space on device" message
<_Groo_> is there a workaround for this?
<_Groo_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/173957808/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.llvm-toolchain-snapshot_1%3A3.5~svn207246-3~padoka4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maxb> _Groo_: You're exceeding the available disk space on the builder machine, rather than the space in the PPA
<_Groo_> hi maxb,is it possible to extend that disk space? llvm doesnt finish to compile because the amd64 build is aparently too big
<_Groo_> and since im compiling the entire graphics stack (mesa, etc etc) i need the new llvm to be able to compile mesa git
<_Groo_> so im stuck :P
<maxb> I suppose you could talk to someone in Canonical and ask, but it strikes me as unlikely that they'll be able to increase the temporary disk space across the PPA build farm very quickly, if at all
<maxb> Your build must be generating an insane amount of temporary files, is all I can think
<_Groo_> so this cant be done for just one ppa? its a global limit then?
<tsimpson> you could always try asking on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<_Groo_> yeah its llvm + clang + lldb +polly
<_Groo_> its an insane build allright
<_Groo_> more of a nightmare
<_Groo_> im gonna try spliting the package in half
<_Groo_> llvm + clang then lldb + polly
<_Groo_> see if it goes through
<_Groo_> the ironic part is that the i386 build finishes, its the amd64 that is giving me trouble
<maxb> The limit you're running into is the 'physical' size of the virtual disk of the PPA builder VM
<maxb> It's entirely possible that those may not all be the same size, so results may vary depending on which builder the build ends up being dispatched to
<_Groo_> its a 4 hour compile
<_Groo_> i cant just keep asking for a rebuild and hope for the best :D
<maxb> wgrant seems like a likely person to tell us more details, if he's around :-)
<maxb> Ouch, that's beyond my comprehension. Surely that can sensibly be broken up a bit?
<_Groo_> its the llvm stack
<maxb> Which would in turn give advantages of not having to rebuild all of it for certain kinds of change
<_Groo_> my idea was to make a recipe eventually with a weely build
<_Groo_> +mesa + lopen source drivers + libdrm
<_Groo_> weekly
<_Groo_> llvm needs to be compiled with the right ducks aligned
<_Groo_> if you are compiling llvm git you need clang git at least
<_Groo_> its most likely the most complex package i ever did
<_Groo_> the rules file looks like black voodoo magic
<_Groo_> lamont: ping
<lfaraone> Can I get https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/debian/sid/pithos/sid changed to an import of https://alioth.debian.org/scm/loggerhead/collab-maint/pithos , or is that not supported?
<maxb> lfaraone: That would confuse things, as the UDD importer wants a branch it can write imported uploads to
<lfaraone> maxb: ah, okay. hm :/
<lfaraone> maxb: can I create a code import with a LP branch of lp:~lfaraone/debian/sid/pithos/foobar or something? https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new won't let me specify "debian" as a project
<maxb> Oh, hmm, right
<maxb> I imagine that's just the UI being deficient
<maxb> I suspect you'd need to create the import on a project, and then retarget it to the debian/sid/pithos source_package
<maxb> I created https://code.launchpad.net/~maxb/pithos/alioth ....
<maxb> ... and moved it to https://code.launchpad.net/~maxb/debian/sid/pithos/alioth using the LP API
<maxb> That was by entering this in lp-shell: lp.load("/~maxb/pithos/alioth").setTarget(source_package=lp.load("/debian/sid/+source/pithos"))
<maxb> lfaraone: I have no way to gift you ownership of the branch, but if you're interested, I'll delete it and you can retrace my footsteps yourself
<lfaraone> haha. Can you transfer that to, say, the ~contributor-agreement-canonical team and I can then transfer it to ~lfaraone?
<lfaraone> (I was looking for a team that had somewhat restricted membership that we had mutual membership in)
<maxb> Now at: https://code.launchpad.net/~contributor-agreement-canonical/debian/sid/pithos/alioth
<lfaraone> Ty, now https://code.launchpad.net/~debiandevelopers/debian/sid/pithos/alioth
<maxb> Import still hasn't started
 * maxb exploits some minor URL hacking to push the invisible "Import ASAP really" button
<maxb> And here it goes
<maxb> Oh, and it's done already :-)
<lfaraone> its a small repo :)
<lfaraone> thanks!
<comradekingu> why is "romany" listed as a language in Norway, it isnt
<cjwatson> I don't know the history here (maybe it's a bug), but https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_and_Swedish_Travellers would appear to disagree
<cjwatson> http://www.regjeringen.no/Rpub/STM/20002001/015/PDFA/STM200020010015000DDDPDFA.pdf appears to be a government publication and mentions "romanifolket"
<knome> is it an official language? no, most probably not. is it used in norway? most definitely.
<comradekingu> cjwatson: their presence is not officially acknowledged. Illegal russian immigrants far outnumber the romanis
<cjwatson> That's none of Launchpad's business
<comradekingu> Well you should add russian
<comradekingu> Finnish, swedish, danish etc etc
<comradekingu> I would add the 3 official languages missing, namely the lapmi languages
<cjwatson> I'm not even sure where this is shown; I'd expect this to be up to the translator communities though
<cjwatson> Ah, https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/rom
<comradekingu> That guy has an account with one translation, and doesnt even know where romanis hail to
<wgrant> Does it matter?
<comradekingu> Yes it does
<wgrant> Most of this data was automatically imported a decade ago.
<wgrant> I don't quite know from where.
<wgrant> But why does it matter?
<cjwatson> I wonder what it's used for in LP today
<knome> if somebody with LP admin rights could look at bug 1305585, would appreciate :)
<ubot5> bug 1305585 in Xubuntu Website "Remove unneeded Launchpad assets" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305585
<cjwatson> If not much, it might be more geopolitically sensible to just delete that whole class of data altogether
<wgrant> knome: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> Also, you can delete teams yourself.
<wgrant> and you'll need to delete that user yourself.
<wgrant> But I can do the project if you do the question thing.
<knome> right
<knome> i'll do that in a minute
<comradekingu> If you havent selected it, it suggests to use new-norwegian as a guide, when clicked it produces a list of languages spoken in norway
<wgrant> When what is clicked?
<knome> wgrant, question 247791
<comradekingu> wgrant: the prompt to use other languages as a guide
<wgrant> comradekingu: Can you describe exactly how to reproduce the undesirable behaviour that you see as arising from the arguably erroneous link?
<knome> wgrant, how can we delete the user if we don't even know the email address used to register it?
<wgrant> URLs, unexpected behaviour, expected behaviour.
<comradekingu> Since ive already have norwegian bokmål set up, it suggests norwegian nynorsk and others
<comradekingu> Of which romani should not be a listing
<comradekingu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rom_people
<wgrant> knome: It's a gaweb.com address.
<wgrant> Er, gawab.com
<knome> wgrant, i have no access to any...
<knome> wgrant, is there any process we can get it removed without access to such an email?
<comradekingu> Recognised minority language in: czech republic. Nowhere else
<cjwatson> It would be very dangerous for LP to start getting into the business of authenticating minority language status
<cjwatson> It is of course hardly surprising that an oppressed group does not have recognised minority language status in many places
<knome> well otoh, if they seem to be in the system, isn't it dangerous to specifically delete those?
<cjwatson> Better not to be part of it at all, and delete *all* language/country associations, IMO
<cjwatson> I find it pretty tenuous that Launchpad needs to model that
<cjwatson> It's not like people need to have it suggested to them which languages they might be able to translate into
<comradekingu> There are 300-400 rom in Norway with norwegian ID papers
<wgrant> knome: Not exactly. Is the user causing a problem?
<comradekingu> wgrant: the user is innacurately inputting language data
<cjwatson> And it leads to nonsense like https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/en which is probably imported from the glibc SUPPORTED file but is obviously a thoroughly incomplete record of where English is spoken
<cjwatson> comradekingu: perhaps you should be aware that there are two parallel conversations going on here
<comradekingu> Well well, feel free to ask questions if you want to know something about norwegian culture or history
<knome> wgrant, not exactly problems, and the name is misleading; we're also potentially setting up something similar and would not like that to cause confusion
<cjwatson> That is, you're replying to wgrant asking a question about a *completely different user* which has nothing to do with your conversation
<knome> wgrant, s/and/but/
<knome> wgrant, apparently there is no mail service in gawab.com altogether now, but the domain is still parked/owned, so would be nearly impossible to recover that inbox even for the original account creator
<wgrant> Indeed, I can't even contact the domain's DNS servers.
 * wgrant murders.
<wgrant> knome: It's gone.
<knome> wgrant, thanks!
<infinity> comradekingu: So, as cjwatson says, it might be best for Launchpad to stop mapping languages and countries altogether.  But one is curious how this mapping is negatively impacting you as a human.
<comradekingu> infinity: It is giving creedence to a culturual and historical aspect that is totally wrong
<infinity> comradekingu: It's doing no such thing.  It's saying that some people in that geographical region speak that language.
<infinity> comradekingu: That this (true) statement upsets you is, frankly, your issue.
<comradekingu> Romani doesnt have official languagage status because its users are oppressed, its because it isnt an official language
<infinity> comradekingu: That isn't a list of official languages.
<infinity> comradekingu: The USA has exactly zero official languages (yes, really, though most assume it has at least one), but LP maps dozens to the region.
<comradekingu> How is that even comparable?
<comradekingu> infinity: Following the logic of romani being spoken in norway, Norwegian should be added to any number of countries
<cjwatson> I think that would be fine, although I think it would be better to remove the entire class of data
<comradekingu> The romani class, sure. It has 1 translation and a bunch of made up data
<cjwatson> I mean the entire language<->country mapping.
<cjwatson> I'm not going to victimise a language because you have a problem with it
<comradekingu> 0.00007% of Norway speaks romani
<knome> comradekingu, ignore it and move on
<comradekingu> cjwatson: that is a strawman attack, i dont have any problems with the language, i have a problem with it being represented as one of only a handful languages spoken in Norway
<comradekingu> Moreso, if you care about factual representation, the two countries where romani actually is spoken, missing on the list
<wgrant> The dataset is incomplete, and the whole country<->language mapping should possibly be removed.
<cjwatson> Then you should support removing the entire class of language<->country mapping, since maintaining this set of stuff in LP can never really be accurate and isn't a good idea
<wgrant> But unless it's causing a technical problem, the linkage between Romani and Norway will not be removed.
<cjwatson> Rather than spending your energy on specifically vilifying Romani
<comradekingu> No, its of great use to help suggest language guide-strings
<wgrant> "It is giving creedence to a culturual and historical aspect that is totally wrong" is not a useful technical argument.
<comradekingu> cjwatson: im not vilifying romani, im asking for factual representation. The whole thing is in error, and you seem oblivious to the fact
<comradekingu> wgrant: well it isnt an official language by any means, so it was akin to the matter of why is it there in the first place
<cjwatson> I'm saying that this sort of data representation is bound to be wrong, and that focusing on a specific well-known oppressed group makes you look distinctly unpleasant.  Maybe you should pick a different one.
<comradekingu> cjwatson: No, thats because you think i have a problem with the language or its users.
<comradekingu> What i do have a problem with is inaccurate representation.
<cjwatson> Yep, you sure appear to when you use statistics like possession of official papers for a group that naturally tends to avoid local registration
<comradekingu> If it makes anyone feel better, add all oppressed languages everywhere, but at least do so on an even basis
<comradekingu> cjwatson: that isnt true either
<cjwatson> I'd have no problem with doing that but I think it's a waste of effort compared with nuking the table
<comradekingu> So nuke the table, there was no valid data in it, speaking of course about the romani listing
<cjwatson> Not that table, as I've already said.
<cjwatson> (This isn't interesting any more)
<comradekingu> Well the whole idea has a lot of merit, for reasons mentioned. Allowing junk data to be representated takes away from that point
<comradekingu> I suppose adding Norwegian to places where over 0.00007% of people speak the language is welcomed?
<comradekingu> Its not so much the idea of languages spoken in regions that is arbritrary, its this actual representation of it, romani being oppressed has nothing to do with it. I more than welcome having the whole section wiped and the two countries where it makes sense added
<comradekingu> cjwatson: I said romani has no cultural or historical significance to Norway worthy of a listing because i thought that was the argument to be made, following rational logic, instead you made it about my person.
<cjwatson> Right, when you spend energy having a go at an oppressed minority I think you'll find that will happen a lot.
<comradekingu> How am i having a go?
<comradekingu> That is something you invented about me in its entirety
<cjwatson> *shrug*
<cjwatson> It's all logged
<cjwatson> I assume readers can make their own judgements
<teward> can we all just take time to cool down, or drop this, before this turns into a larger argument...?  I see enough arguing on these kinds of things on other channels, so lets not make a huge deal over this please...
<teward> (not that I have any power to ENFORCE that, but the point still stands.)
<cjwatson> Like I say, I have no problem adding minority languages, although it's not a data set that's particularly easy to change (I don't think there's a UI or API for it, I believe it's direct SQL manipulation only) and so it doesn't seem worth spending time on
<comradekingu> I sure hope applying to consensus is something that warrants actual insight rather than made up arguments
<cjwatson> Better to not model something inherently controversial at all
<cjwatson> There is data there for other language/country combinations that would be controversial and isn't really obviously fixable except by removing the modelling entirely
<comradekingu> What exactly is controversial about it if the one suggesting it, me, points to factual evidence, delete it and remake it, possibly send the noncontributing user a message to relist it, or do so on his account
<comradekingu> Discriminating the treatment of language because one deems the issue of its speakers to be controversial is at best counter-productive
<wgrant> This whole argument is at best counter-productive. We will not be making this change. The discussion is over.
<comradekingu> Well, nobody is going to do anything about it, that i respect, its your dataset, just dont blame me for reporting the issue
<cjwatson> There are examples in the dataset today where either including or excluding a specific mapping would offend different sets of people (if they noticed, which fortunately they don't usually)
<comradekingu> My example isnt one of those. Not doing anything because of it is bound to offend moreso than it fixes
<comradekingu> As someone said, lp shouldnt make decisions on what languages are spoken where. Go with the wikipedia data like everyone else.
<comradekingu> If all it takes is making one translation to list a language in totally arbritrary locations and not include it where it should be, then lp is effectivly doing what it tries not to. Offend users based on the opinion of small uninformed minorities.
<cjwatson> The user listed on +languages/rom almost certainly did not list those countries.
<cjwatson> I doubt they would have been able to.
<comradekingu> I reported a listing that was in error, if that offends anyone then thats their problem
<wgrant> Right, it is your problem, I agree.
<cjwatson> I wonder if the data was imported from Ethnologue
<cjwatson> Hm, no, don't think so
<comradekingu> wgrant: im not offended, nor intending to offend. Nor do i think its controversial. That issue wasnt raised by me. I only speak for myself, i dont answer to what is made up about me
<comradekingu> wgrant: btw, the data wasnt imported 10 years ago, because the name rom/any isnt that old.
#launchpad 2015-04-20
<Jay____> Hello All
<Jay____> I am developer.
<Jay____> Previously our application was using Launchpad OpenId login service
<Jay____> But that is too old Now we are yet to convert it to OpenID connect
<Jay____> I am confused Launchpad still provide OpenID Connect API service for Login?
<Jay____> Any suggestion please.
<Jay____> Anyone alive?
<maxb> OpenID and OpenID Connect are very different protocols, despite the similar names
<maxb> There is no reason that a site providing one will necessarily provide the other
<maxb> I have not heard of OpenID Connect and Launchpad mentioned together before
<maxb> So I'm guessing you should simply continue using OpenID
<Jay____> Yes. Thank you for your answer. I know that both technologies are very different.
<Jay____> Most popular providers (Which were supporting OpenID) are now providing loging API using Oauth 2.0 combined with OpenID Connect.
<Jay____> So I was hopping that Launch pad will do the same.
<Jay____> But as you have said I also Google and found no related suggestion regarding Launchpad OpenId connect.
<Jay____> Thank you for answering.
<Jay____> Bye
<sergio_br22> trying to build a package, it works in a clean environment (virtualbox), but not in launchpad: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203871645/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.m64py_0.2.2%2Br161~2~ubuntu14.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sergio_br22> .
<sergio_br22> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character '\xa9' in position 1037: ordinal not in range(128)
<sergio_br22> E: pybuild pybuild:256: build: plugin distutils failed with: exit code=1: /usr/bin/python3 setup.py build
<sergio_br22> any idea?
<teward> i think you have unicode in there you have to strip out somewhere
<teward> but I'm not 100% certain
<sergio_br22> you mean, the problem is in the source? Not in the packaging?
<teward> not 100% certain, can't attest to either of those myself
<sergio_br22> data_files = [
<sergio_br22>         ("share/pixmaps", ["xdg/m64py.png"]),
<sergio_br22>         ("share/applications", ["xdg/m64py.desktop"]),
<sergio_br22> for me, it's right
<sarnold> does m64py.desktop contain characters outside ascii limits?
<sergio_br22> let me see
<sergio_br22> is '\xa9'  an @ ?
<sarnold> not @ but ©
<sarnold> at least in iso-8859-1 a9 is an ©
<sergio_br22> there is a © in src/m64py/ui/license.ui
<sarnold> aha; you can try removing it and see if your build progresses further
<sergio_br22> but in the log, this file does not appears
<sarnold> or you can try figuring out if there's something else you can do to the build environment to let it go further, like it did with your vm..
<sergio_br22> well, I installed only these packages: debhelper  dh-python  python3  python3-pyqt5  pyqt5-dev-tools
<sarnold> my wild-ass-guess is that you've got your local build running in en_US.UTF-8 and the build is running in C -- but I don't know what to suggest to fix that.
<sarnold> .. or local build in pt_BR.UTF-8, or whatever :) hehe
<sergio_br22> heh
<sergio_br22> ok, it was the  ©, but now it's '\u201c'
<sergio_br22> ergh, “ and ”
<teward> unicode and bytestryings are a pain aren't they :P
<teward> (pytrhon headaches for IRC bot people too xD)
<sarnold> what annoys me is that things that worked alright in 2.x broke in 3.x. :(
<sergio_br22> yay, worked
#launchpad 2015-04-21
<sergio_br22> ergh, something happened to trusty and utopic, weird https://code.launchpad.net/~random-stuff/+recipe/m64py
<sergio_br22> built the package, but failed to upload
<sarnold> INFO File m64py_0.2.2+r161~5~ubuntu15.04.1.tar.xz already exists in Random Stuff, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<sarnold> launchpad is picky about that
<sergio_br22> weird, it was the first package, I just pushed a new commit
<sergio_br22> ergh, again
<sergio_br22> ok, now it was the second time
<sergio_br22> If I delete, I can publish later, right?
<sergio_br22> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203876551/upload_7344573_log.txt
<sergio_br22> it does not make sense, it was the commit 4 from nest packaging, then I pushed 5, and tried again. Why it's complaining about "files are already published" ?
<sergio_br22> "m64py_0.2.2-0_all.deb"
<sergio_br22> ergh, why launchpad didn't put it as "m64py_0.2.2+r161~5~ubuntu14.04.1_all.deb" ?
<sergio_br22> it ignored my recipe: {debupstream}+r{revno}~{revno:packaging}
<sergio_br22> ah, it's the override_dh_gencontrol:
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> does ubuntu.com email service for ubuntu members implement SRS ?
<wgrant> Adri2000: That's not a Launchpad service, but no, it does not.
<wgrant> #canonical-sysadmin is the correct channel.
<mpt> Huh, TIL there is another Launchpad installation. https://quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net/
<wgrant> Yup, that's been around since 2010 or so.
<jpds> wgrant: I like their "Careers" link.
<Saviq> wgrant, hey, are there plans to have keyboard shortcuts to jump between inline comments (akin to j/k, n/p)?
<Saviq> in Merge Proposals, I should've added
<cjwatson> I'm inclined to suggest that n/p should stop at inline comments as well as diff hunk boundaries.
<cjwatson> Though I thought I heard wgrant bringing something like that up in review as well so maybe there was a reason not to do that ...
<wgrant> Saviq, cjwatson: The current vague plan is that we'll introduce comments as a third granularity.
<wgrant> There may be a hundred hunks but only two comments, so navigating them together isn't good enough.
<Saviq> +1
<cjwatson> I guess if my MP has 100 hunks with comments on three of them then I want to be able to skip through those independently ... yes, that.
<Saviq> great /me can't wait
<wgrant> It's not completely trivial to have a single cursor between those, but it'll get done.
#launchpad 2015-04-22
<hyper_ch> hmmmmm, did the launchpad ppa urls change?
<hyper_ch> e.g. I get 404 on https://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu
<wgrant> hyper_ch: http, not https
<wgrant> https is for private PPAs.
<hyper_ch> wgrant: when did that change?
<hyper_ch> I've had it like this as bookmarks for ages
<wgrant> hyper_ch: Literally never.
<hyper_ch> owait
<wgrant> You're not running something like HTTPS Everywhere, are you?
<hyper_ch> I think that's it
<hyper_ch> yeah, that's it... seems they change it now to https
<hyper_ch> but then, why not use https by default
<wgrant> HTTP and HTTPS provide different services on ppa.launchpad.net.
<hyper_ch> like?
<wgrant> HTTP is for public PPAs, and HTTPS is for private PPAs.
<hyper_ch> but why not make everything https?
<wgrant> Because that's not how things were done initially, and there's very little reason to change that now.
<wgrant> PPAs are authenticated by OpenPGP signatures, not HTTPS, so HTTPS provides very little benefit to public PPAs.
<wgrant> And it prevents proxies from caching them.
<hyper_ch> little benefit?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I seem to remember that everybody says that it's important to know who connects to whom/what.....
<hyper_ch> so using https would help here
<wgrant> That's the sole benefit, yes.
<wgrant> But it doesn't prevent attackers from knowing that you connected to ppa.launchpad.net. Just precisely what you downloaded.
<hyper_ch> so that's a good reason
<wgrant> It is something that may change in the future.
<hyper_ch> anyway, thx for clearing this up... I guess I need to make an exception to https
<cjwatson> LP will be offline for a few seconds shortly for a database schema upgrade.
<ricotz> hello, please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/265701
<cjwatson> (DB upgrade complete)
<cjwatson> ricotz: No need to ping us on IRC, those of us who can do such things are subscribed to answers.lp.net/launchpad so get them by mail
<cjwatson> as it happens that's not one of the things I can do, but I expect William will be around shortly :)
<ricotz> cjwatson, sorry, I wanted to minimize the delay, since I already uploaded new package and noticed the space got exceeded :\
<ricotz> wgrant, thanks!
<wgrant> Ah, hi.
<wgrant> Yes, done.
#launchpad 2015-04-23
<mpt> Another day, another message from Launchpad telling me that someone I’ve never heard of has given me access to their PPA
<mpt> Does Launchpad let you personalize the message when you give someone PPA access?
<steve> hello #launchpad
<steve> just wondering if somebody can clarify/confirm some unexpected behaviour for me please
<steve> i was looking at bug on ubuntu launchpad earlier, and (accidentally) changed it from public to private
<steve> (i changed it back)
<steve> but it struck me as odd that i could do this, given it wasn't my bug
<steve> is that meant to happen?
 * mdeslaur is interested in hearing answer also
<wgrant> steve, mdeslaur: It is intentional, and useful in emergencies.
<wgrant> It should certainly be much harder to do accidentally.
<steve> wgrant: interesting, thanks for the reply
<steve> wgrant: to be fair, it was pretty easy to revert once i'd done it the first time ;-)
<steve> but it did leave an embarrassing log in the bug
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> Accidental changes are unfortunate, but less unfortunate than having something be public that shouldn't be while you find someone who has perms to make it private.
<mdeslaur> wgrant: so who is allowed to switch it back, anyone who is subscribed, or just the person who made it private?
<steve> that makes good sense
<wgrant> mdeslaur: Anyone who can see the bug can change its privacy.
<mdeslaur> ah, sounds good
<mdeslaur> thanks wgrant
<mdeslaur> thanks steve for bringing it up
<steve> mdeslaur: thanks for your help, sorry for tainting your bug history ;-)
<mdeslaur> hahaha
<mdeslaur> I FEEL DIRTY!
<steve> hehe :)
<tgm4883> What does "failed to upload" mean on a LP build?
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/fixes-building/+build/7350066
<maxb> it means look at the uploadlog for more info
<cjwatson> in this case it looks like it coincided with a librarian outage
<cjwatson> I suggest just retrying the build
<tgm4883> cjwatson: will do
<dreamcat4^> help. this is blocking me from tracking master branch ---> http://awesomescreenshot.com/0294upi646
<dreamcat4^> i need launchpad to take code direct from github, for daily builds PPA (create .deb file)
<cjwatson> dreamcat4^: Judging from the failure log in https://launchpad.net/~adamsutton/tvheadend/git, the other end has used submodules at some point in its history so it isn't going to work anyway.  The most practical answer is likely to be to wait until Launchpad has Git mirroring and recipe support ...
<dreamcat4^> cjwatson: thanks for investigating this.... so what if i could convince the tvheadend dev to re-push tvheadend without the submodules in it's git history ?
<cjwatson> dreamcat4^: That's very unlikely, since it would require everyone to rebase.  (And TBH I think it would be an unreasonable request.)
<cjwatson> That sort of thing is very disruptive in Git.
<dreamcat4^> cjwatson: ok. so do you have any estimate / timescale when launchpad may get it's new git mirroring and recipe support ?
<cjwatson> dreamcat4^: We should be rolling out native Git support by the end of this month, hopefully.  Mirroring and recipes will take a little longer and I don't have specific estimates for those, but they're not that difficult once the core stuff is in place.
<cjwatson> dreamcat4^: Of course you don't actually *need* recipes, they're just a convenience to have Launchpad automatically assemble the source package for you.
<cjwatson> dreamcat4^: But I can see that if you're trying to do daily builds they would be pretty useful.
<dreamcat4^> cjwatson: ok. yes indeed that is the case. i could look into google compute engine (to build deb and upload it to LP)... but it's significantly more complex than doing a recipe
<cjwatson> Indeed.
<dreamcat4^> cjwatson: and not entirely sure i want to put my LP login credentials into some GCE config file
<dreamcat4^> not that i've even looked into GCE yet.
<cjwatson> No, quite.  I wouldn't.
<dreamcat4^> cjwatson: there are also post-commit webhooks on github. they can POST to a public URL, whenever new commits get pushed up to github
<cjwatson> Aware, yes
#launchpad 2015-04-24
<dreamcat4^> hello again! it seems i can't import SVN urls from github? what's up with that?
<wgrant> Why can't you do that?
<dreamcat4^> i need to use svn (instead of git) b/c submodules in repo's git history, and the new git isn't ready yet.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: it accepts the URL, but the log shows an error msg. this issue has been reported several times.
<wgrant> An error message?
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: it is: ' INFO No branch found at remote location.'
<wgrant> You could also link to the branch.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/204306428/dreamcat4-dreamcat4-tvheadend-master.log
<dreamcat4^> the branch page is: https://code.launchpad.net/~dreamcat4/dreamcat4-tvheadend/master
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: & github svn help page: https://help.github.com/articles/support-for-subversion-clients/
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> It's probably GitHub doing dodgy referer-based routing.
<wgrant> Which we can't easily work around.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: ok. be back in a sec.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: ok. well i did offer that explanation back up to #github freenode IRC just now.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: they suggested to try another repo without submodules, but am sceptical. b/c the error msg does not suggest that as the cause.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: your hunch that is hidden behind some ruby / rack redirects seems more likely
<wgrant> dreamcat4^: I imagine it's similar to the bitbucket situation, where they only serve git repos to clients with git user-agents.
<wgrant> Oh, I said referer earlier, but I meant User-Agent.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: so launchpad can't present itself as a 'svn' user agent, when connecting to github during the svn import ?
<wgrant> No.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: hmm.
<dreamcat4^> (i look for other possible svn URL of github)
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: i try other url now:  https://svn.github.com/tvheadend/tvheadend.git
<cjwatson> That doesn't even work with svn co.
<dreamcat4^> cjwatson: right. the only URL that work seems to be 'https://github.com/tvheadend/tvheadend'
<dreamcat4^> so it seems now more like launchpad aught set it's user agent string properly (if that's possible)
<wgrant> Or rather that GitHub shouldn't sniff User-Agent strings.
<wgrant> 'cause that's sorta evil.
<Spads> everybody set your user-agent to svn now!
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: i don't think they are doing anything too terribly evil... if svn client works that way. then it aught to be compatible with svn.
<wgrant> Hmm?
<wgrant> User-Agent sniffing is unequivocally evil.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: why ?
<wgrant> Because it breaks other clients that are otherwise perfectly compatible.
<wgrant> eg. bzr-svn
<dreamcat4^> it's a program running on their servers. it's necessary b/c svn, git, et all support transport over https now.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: ah right. so it's bzr-svn that's failing then. thanks for mentioning that.
<cjwatson> They make entirely different requests over that protocol, though.
<jelmer> dreamcat4^: this is akin to serving different content to firefox and ie users
<dreamcat4^> jelmer: i know. unfortunately that fact doesn't make bzr-svn majically come back from the dead. all i can really do if ask github to provide alternate URL. but there is a big chance they may not provide one.
<dreamcat4^> jelmer: but also... it's not quite the same thing the way github uses it
<wgrant> SVn and Git make very obviously different requests.
<wgrant> You can distinguish the protocol by more than just the User-Agent.
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: ok. so if github did either thing, then bzr-svn would work again on github. so they can take their pick.
<wgrant> Sure
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: but i get an impression they are sending the connections directly to different backends. In which case their code path must decide which backend to sent the new connection to (and not peeking the stream fo first data). That would probably be a lot harder for them to implement.
<wgrant> But also a whole lot less wrong!
<dreamcat4^> wgrant: well i've just clicked 'submit' on the Github help request form. we shall just have to see what they say about it. (i explained both options).
<wgrant> Yep, either one will work.
<wgrant> The alternate endpoint is likely easier for them.
#launchpad 2015-04-25
<addiks> hi, i am trying to build patched packages for unity-7.2.5 (Latest is 7.3.2), but launchpad does not let me (Rejected) because "Version older than that in the archive". What do i need to do to build patched packages for an old version?
#launchpad 2015-04-26
<dkessel> i am having trouble filing a bug. the error page says the load balancer cannot connect to an application server. could this be caused by the planned outage for ppa.launchpad.net ?
<dkessel> nevermind, trying a fourth time worked....
<antivirtel> hello all! I'm trying to create my first PPA, but I have a bit special situation, so this won't help so much: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted#Packaging -- I have a Raspberry Pi Model B 128 MB RAM, and it has ARMv6l arch (usually it is armhf), but the LP compiler should have build the packages for ARMv7, so it is not compatible... Can I upload my own binaries, or even packages? Thanks!
<cjwatson> antivirtel: No, I'm afraid that's not permitted.  You'll need to use some other system for publishing packages; you could set up something like reprepro locally.
<antivirtel> cjwatson but I want to make public on internet
<cjwatson> antivirtel: Yes, Launchpad isn't the only solution for that, something like reprepro plus a web server can work too.
<antivirtel> ahh this: https://mirrorer.alioth.debian.org/
<cjwatson> I mean, in general we like people to use Launchpad but it's not going to be a good fit here.
<antivirtel> ok, I'll check on it, if LP won't build a proper one
<antivirtel> btw, it is just arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++-4.9 http://paste2.org/I1Hve3wz what I need... isn't it available cjwatson ?
<wgrant> Ubuntu's arm-linux-gnueabihf is ARMv7.
<wgrant> Even if you could build for ARMv6, Ubuntu's armhf library stack is all ARMv7.
<antivirtel> wgrant but I have just ARMv6, and the armhf downloaded debs didn't work
<wgrant> Right, Ubuntu does not run on ARMv6.
<antivirtel> hmm... that's bad news, but thank you for the info...
<wgrant> You'll ned ARMv7-capable hardware (eg. Raspberry Pi 2), or a distro other than Ubuntu.
<wgrant> Theoriginal Raspberry Pi was seriously obsolete even at the time it was introduced.
<wgrant> Ubuntu dropped support for ARMv6 years earlier.
<antivirtel> I just need to distribute the binary, not to buy a new hardware that soon :)
<antivirtel> sure it is, but it is just for hobby :) btw... isn't RPi 2 obsolete too?
<antivirtel> wgrant ^
<wgrant> RPi 2 has a relatively modern CPU that all modern distros can support..
<antivirtel> and what about its memory, and others wgrant ? I'd really like to have USB 3.0 on that, but what about its internal speed?
<antivirtel> I've an USB 3.0 ext. HDD since 2012, and I can barely use its real speed...
<wgrant> The RPi 2's Ethernet and USB aren't ideal, but they're not a fundamental problem for ongoing software support.
<wgrant> For actual use cases, sure.
<wgrant> But the big problem with the original RPi was that its CPU supports only a very old instruction set, and if Ubuntu built for that there would be serious performance penalties on all modern devices. RPi 2 fixes that.
<antivirtel> hmm.. great, but I'm planning to buy an other one only if it has USB 3.0.. what do you think of the internal speed of these devices, can it achive at least 1 Gb/s?
<antivirtel> as I remember the peak is 5 Gb/s, but it is just a dream :D
<wgrant> RPi 2 can't do 1Gbps on any of its external buses AFAIK.
<antivirtel> that's what I was thought... but I meant, if it would have been packed with USB 3.0 wgrant
<antivirtel> good night, you may HL me while I'm away!
<FailBit> question: https://code.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/trunk/ always shows a banner stating "An upgrade of this branch is in progress." and it never goes away - is this normal?
#launchpad 2016-04-25
<leaeasy> I have uploaded  source to ppa, but nothing happend. Without any error or email-notify.
<tsimonq2> leaeasy: what's the terminal output? successful? and how long did you wait?
<leaeasy> tsimonq2, I had wait for more than one days， But I had recieved the email notify just now.
<tsimonq2> cool :)
<Driskell> Hello. Is there a way to "un" Supersede a PPA package? I had a broken PPA dependency fail a build and now the old version is superseded and I would like to restore it as published.
<cjwatson> Driskell: Delete the new version, go to "Copy packages" on the PPA in question, change the "Published" filter to "Superseded" so that you can find the old version, select the old version, leave "Destination PPA" and "Destination series" at their defaults of the same PPA and series, select "Copy existing binaries", and press "Copy Packages"
<cjwatson> Driskell: This will only work if the old version was superseded fairly recently and hasn't been garbage-collected yet
<Driskell> cjwatson: Excellent! Thanks - I hadn't noticed the filter!
<cjwatson> np
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I managed to get a few successful snaps built with LP over the weekend. Still had about 20% failures though
<kyrofa> cjwatson, makes me wonder if it is indeed load-induced
<cjwatson> kyrofa: it's a timing thing, I have a trello card now with details on what to do to sort it out
<cjwatson> just have had an annoying headache all day and not making much actual progress
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ugh, I know how that goes. Glad you know where to go though! Rest up :)
<keiserr> Hi..., i kind of have a stupid question about dch, if kind of made a commit, and i left a typo when i was documenting in the changelog, did a dch -e, and changed it, is there something like a git --amend with bzr ? I now have two commits for a changelog [which technically will commit, i.e that latest will fix it, but it is not very pretty, any idea how i can cancel that merge request and do an amend instead? ]
<dobey> keiserr: not really a question for launchpad. it has nothing to do with launchpad. bzr doesn't have an amend function though.
<keiserr> dobey: exactly my concern am a bit confused how to react without the amend, I ended up making another commit to fix the documentation typo, and hopefully whoever does the merge doesn't get botherred to do 2 merges for one changelog.
<dobey> keiserr: technically a second commit is the correct thing to do
<keiserr> great! Thanks.
<dasjoe> Hey, loading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 gives interesting results. For some people the output is incomplete, only the first and last 40 comments are loaded. For me it is complete, but all meta actions are shown between #40 and #41
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<dasjoe> Also, the last three comments are spam
<cjwatson> bzr does have an amend function, it's just spelled bzr uncommit; bzr commit
<cjwatson> but best not to use it if you've already pushed the branch somewhere, or if it's bound
<cjwatson> (same guidelines as for git commit --amend)
<cjwatson> dasjoe: first and last 40> that's the way it works for large bugs to avoid timeouts
<cjwatson> the middle comments are loaded asynchronously later from JS
<cjwatson> dasjoe: I've hidden the spam
<DalekSec> I just have to ask, when someone uses comments in PPA deletions, do those go anywhere?
<cjwatson> DalekSec: They're visible in publishing history
<cjwatson> DalekSec: e.g. change filter to Superseded on +packages and expand a Deleted entry
<DalekSec> Oh, well then.  Thanks, I guess I shouldn't make snarky comments. >_>
<dasjoe> cjwatson: right, thanks for clearing that up
<Laibsch> Is there a way I can omit the kernel bugs from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/ ?  They're getting in the way of looking through NEW bugs.
<Laibsch> If the web interface can't do, can the API?
#launchpad 2016-04-26
<cjwatson> kyrofa: The snap proxy should work better for you now; I bumped the token timeout to an hour.
<segf4ult> hey guys, just have a question about working with Launchpad. How should I view PPA dependencies???
<cjwatson> segf4ult: There are a couple of different things you might mean.  Could you please give more detail about what you're trying to do?
<segf4ult> cjwatson: I'm doing an assignment as uni coursework where I want to package my results, but the packages there should depend on packages in another ppa
<cjwatson> segf4ult: "Edit PPA dependencies" on your PPA will tell you what other PPAs it currently depends on, but that's only for the purposes of building things in that PPA.
<segf4ult> cjwatson: so it will not pull in the other ppa specifications when I do that?
<segf4ult> cjwatson: is there a way for a package to depend on a specific ppa to be added?
<cjwatson> segf4ult: If you want the dependency to be at run-time for your users, then you have two options: (1) copy the packages from the other PPA into yours (which LP will let you do quite easily, you don't even have to rebuild them); (2) explicitly tell your users that they need the other PPA.
<cjwatson> There are no other options.
<segf4ult> cjwatson: that's fine :) thanks for the help
<kyrofa> cjwatson, thanks for the heads up! I'll test it out :)
<hggdh> a question, are persons case-sensitive in LP? IOW, is there a difference between LP:/~AUser and lp:/~auser?
<teward> hggdh: I don't think so
<hggdh> k
<teward> hggdh: for instance, LP:/~teward <-- me
<teward> LP:/~TEWard -> LP:/~teward
<teward> even if entered as the first
<hggdh> good
<teward> if it were case sensitive I think it'd balk
<hggdh> thanks
<teward> yep
<clivejo> can anyone help me with moving git repo's from 3rd party to LP?
<clivejo> I need several branches and tags all copied at the same time
<dobey> if you want git->git then you just need to pull the entire history and branches and everything from the 3rd party location, and then add the lp remote and push it all to lp
<clivejo> dobey: but how?
<clivejo> how do I pull the entire history and branches from the 3rd parry location?
<dobey> with git clone and branch and whatnot. i'm sure there must be a magic git command for it. there are magic git commands for so many other things
<dobey> but i am not an ultimate git user or anything, so i can't really anser beyond that
<clivejo> :(
<Laibsch> LP supports git these days?
<dobey> yes
#launchpad 2016-04-27
<Narkov> Hi all. I'm trying to add a PGP key to Launchpad.net but I'm not getting the follow up email with instructions. Is there a known issue?
<wgrant> Narkov: No known issues. Who is your email provider? Have you checked your spam filter?
<Narkov> Definitely not getting any email (spam or otherwise). Have checked logs. Zero connects.
<Narkov> I get the message "The key <key> has already been imported." but no key is listed in the user page.
<Narkov> @wgrant Is it possible to somehow remove the half-added key and start the process again?
<wgrant> Narkov: What's the key's fingerprint?
<Narkov> @wgrant E83A 88B2 B027 9E82 57F5 50D0 0CA2 E42B FED1 CD34
<Narkov> @wgrant I just noticed that you are in Melbourne. Hello from Brisbane :)
<wgrant> Narkov: Ah, well there's your problem :)
<wgrant> Not Brisbane, but https://launchpad.net/~nick-adams
<wgrant> You have another Launchpad account, with that key already registered.
<Narkov> Ok. That makes sense.
<Narkov> How did you find that?
<wgrant> SELECT name FROM person WHERE id = (SELECT owner FROM gpgkey WHERE fingerprint = 'E83A88B2B0279E8257F550D00CA2E42BFED1CD34');
<wgrant> Not very helpful for you, unfortunately :)
<Narkov> Ha! I appreciate the assistance.
<Narkov> All that would need to change is the error message. "The key <key> has already been imported - **possibly on another account**."
<wgrant> That UI is actually being rewritten at the moment.
<wgrant> Hi thomi :)
 * thomi ducks
<segf4ult> hey guys, I'm having issues doing a build for my ppa, the buildserver says it can't find my public key
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/292582 please?
<wgrant> dholbach: Hm, what's the importance of that team? It just seems to have a mailing list.
<dholbach> wgrant, it's used in summit.u.c
<wgrant> dholbach: But there's only one member.
<dholbach> wgrant, yes, the others all expired
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<dholbach> it'd reduce the bottleneck :)
<dholbach> Another ping for https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/292582
<cjwatson> dholbach: can't, please ask a webop
<dholbach> ah ok, will do - thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2016-04-28
<alexlist> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550779/comments/19 seems to look very fishy
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1550779 in linux (Ubuntu) "[i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun - Xorg glitches" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alexlist> wgrant: forget my last comment. The image looks legit, but wget still segfaulted when downloading it...
 * mapreri loves filing those kind of bugs that can be fixed before having breakfast
<wgrant> alexlist: Sounds like you have another bug to file :P
<alexlist> wgrant: I did lol
<alexlist> wgrant: kudos to another great release...
<cjwatson> mapreri: If you have a really late breakfast.
<mapreri> cjwatson: "the keyid is stored in a database column" erm, you don't store the full fingerprint there?
<cjwatson> mapreri: fingerprint is stored too
<mapreri> so, what would happen if i add a gpg key with the key id of some other key already in the db?
<mapreri> that sounds redundant
<cjwatson> only the fingerprint is unique
<cjwatson> I assume it's a performance hack
<mapreri> umh..
<cjwatson> real databases are not necessarily fully normalised the way the textbooks say :)
<cjwatson> (but this one may be bad design; it predates me by a long way, I haven't checked)
<wgrant> Long key IDs are silly.
<Spads> data is silly
<mapreri> well,  short are even more now :)
<wgrant> Sure, short is awful, long is silly, fingerprints are sensible.
<mapreri> i'm fine also with showing the full fingerpring, but i think it wouldn't fit in the current page layout, or anyway make them awful to look at
<wgrant> Indeed, full fingerprints would need a layout change of some kind.
<wgrant> But I don't see any value in using long IDs; they're rare and not a huge win.
<cjwatson> It would take a bit of redesign, although maybe the column with email/memberships etc. could be less pointlessly wide.
<wgrant> Person:+index needs a good bit of stabbing anyway, like Product:+index.
<wgrant> "let's put all data in a random cell on the 23x47 table in the centre of the page"
<Spads> you could do like openstack, and just give up and store json blobs
<mapreri> the team membership section is imho currently awfully designed: as soon as you have more than 10 teams it hurts the eyes looking at that, random icons on a page :)
 * cjwatson introduces Spads to api.launchpad.net
<Spads> 😩
<cjwatson> The team membership section is awful, though there might be a revolt if we removed people's shiny badges.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~badge-collectors sadly no longer exists.
<popey> I have a user doing translation of an app in launchpad, and the "Save & continue" button doesn't appear for them...
<popey> it appears for me, but not ~rvr at https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/refactor/+pots/com.ubuntu.music/es/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<popey> Any suggestions?
<popey> rvr is in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es so it doesn't seem to be permissions. Not a problem with adblocker blocking the button either
<popey> ooh https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1475300
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475300 in Launchpad itself "Long translations hints, do not wrap and cause the save and continue button to be offscreen" [Low,Triaged]
#launchpad 2016-04-30
<vagrantc> is there any secure way to verify the ssh host keys for git.launchpad.net ?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> when building an llvm git snapshot, the ppa is running out of memory and killing dpkg-buildpackage, is there any workaround for this?
<_Groo_> see https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/llvm-snapshot/+build/9669573
<_Groo_> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/292934
<cjwatson> _Groo_: I've answered on your ticket
<_Groo_> cjwatson: nice, let me read it
 * cjwatson corrects himself
<_Groo_> cjwatson: hum ok, ill check, but just a quick reply. am i right? is the builder killing the ld linkage?
<cjwatson> Yep, you're just running out of memory because you're using a pretty enormous amount of it
<cjwatson> Nothing magical
<_Groo_> cjwatson: yeah, llvm is a beast, it can easily consume 10GB or more during linkage
<cjwatson> There must be ways to trim that down though
<_Groo_> cjwatson: ill have to check the docs to see HOW am i supposed to lower this amount
<cjwatson> Giving builds that much would significantly reduce the number of builders we can operate
<cjwatson> Which would make quite a dent in our overall throughput
<_Groo_> cjwatson: i know, it would be an exception, i only use this particular ppa for llvm purposed, precisely because its such a beast
<cjwatson> Like I say, we may be able to bump to 8GiB at some point, but probably not until the builder clouds are next redeployed
<cjwatson> We can't make exceptions
<cjwatson> I mean literally can't, all builder instances are identical
<_Groo_> cjwatson: im not asking you to, i was just merely saying that this would be a case for an exception
<cjwatson> And I'm saying we have no possibility of exceptions
<_Groo_> cjwatson: i understood that from the start, its a global configuration :D
<_Groo_> cjwatson: thanks for the quick reply, you are awesome :D
<cjwatson> Anyway, llvm can be built in Ubuntu, so it must be possible
<cjwatson> Since we use the same builders
<_Groo_> cjwatson: back to the documentation to see how am i going to fix this
<_Groo_> cjwatson: good luck in compiling 3.9
<cjwatson> I'm sure it will be managed
<_Groo_> cjwatson: it changed from make to cmake, and although it made stuff much simpler, it bumped the memory consumption quite a lot
<_Groo_> cjwatson: but yeah, we will tame the beast
<cjwatson> How would the build system make much of a difference?  Unless of course it dropped some memory-reduction flags or is linking more objects at once
<cjwatson> Fortunately I don't myself maintain toolchain packages
<_Groo_> cjwatson: is there any way for me to see the logs of the actual builder? like memory consumption and the OS logs?
<cjwatson> No, we don't retain those
<_Groo_> cjwatson: both i guess
<_Groo_> cjwatson: ugh it will be try and error then :P oh well...
<cjwatson> You can dump out whatever information you like during the build as long as you can get hold of it as non-root
<_Groo_> cjwatson: how?
<cjwatson> you already have a dh_override_auto_build target, right?
<cjwatson> make it run actual-build-command || { dump-information; exit 1; }
<cjwatson> pseudocode obviously
<cjwatson> the process being killed is ld, not any of the packaging machinery, so you have an opportunity to handle it
<_Groo_> cjwatson: ok, tks for the tip
<clivejo> hi folks, anyone know how the LP git web hooks work?  and if they can be used to trigger builds on Jenkins?
#launchpad 2016-05-01
<cjwatson> clivejo: https://help.launchpad.net/API/Webhooks has all the details
<cjwatson> clivejo: I can't speak for the details of Jenkins integration, but it should be possible
<bittin-_> Hello anyone can help me find out what email account i got on my Ubuntu One and Launchpad account ?
<bittin-_> Anyone can help me check what email is regged on this account: https://launchpad.net/~bittin ?
<bittin_> Hello anyone could help reset my launchpad account?
<wgrant> bittin_: See PM
<bittin_> wgrant: alright
<bittin_> answered
<bittin_> oh well off to sleep now cya guys around
#launchpad 2017-04-24
<mwhudson> the build fails with proposed enabled too
<mwhudson> (not really surprised there)
<nacc> cjwatson: so i'm trying to use login_with in the importer and in the snapped version and the normal version, i get a browser prompt to do the oauth authorization and then i get this backtrace if i say yes there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24448744/
<nacc> cjwatson: i didn't use login_with in the older code (this is so we can set the 'default branch' in lp)
<cjwatson> nacc: interesting, perhaps the file keyring backend is stricter than other backends.  could you file a bug against launchpadlib with that backtrace?
<nacc> cjwatson: will do, thanks
<cjwatson> nacc: and include it in your list of stuff that needs to be improved in LP for the git importer when you get round to sending that to us :)
<nacc> cjwatson: any suggestion of a workaround for now? I think this must have worked locally (i'll test that now) so maybe it's someting i'm forgetting to setup on my serverstack instance
<nacc> cjwatson: and ack :)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, possibly a different keyring backend if you can manage it?  I'm assuming using python2 is too hard
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah i think it'd be tricky to do, but i'll look
<cjwatson> (and I don't really want to have to recommend that people use python2)
<nacc> cjwatson: yep
<cjwatson> nacc: I think it's probably as simple as http://paste.ubuntu.com/24448855/ to make sure that we only ever pass unicode to set_password, but that would need some testing in various environments
<nacc> cjwatson: ack
<mapreri> cjwatson: might I have a tad more space in https://launchpad.net/~mapreri/+archive/ubuntu/opencv-3.1.0-sync-test/+packages ?
<mapreri> just 1 or 2 gigs more would do great
<cjwatson> mapreri: done
<mapreri> cjwatson: great, thank you!
<mapreri> btw, is there work ongoing about having virtualized buildds for ppc and s390x? (well, ppc might not be so interesting anymore given it has been dropped…).  anything that can be used for lurking?
<cjwatson> mapreri: it's been ongoing for a while but I gather is actually making progress at the moment.  nothing you can use yet though.
<mapreri> cjwatson: ic, ack.
<cjwatson> (it involves deploying a new scalingstack region)
<mapreri> (I figure(d) it's not straightforward)
<nacc> cjwatson: fwiw, that does avoid the backtrace
<nacc> cjwatson: also, perhaps i'm thinking about it wrong -- but what would your recommendations for running with oauth in the importer in a detached way? I get prompted to either auth the importer in the web ui (on first run) or have to unlock the keyring (on subsequent runs). Which means it can't be trivially automated. Are we better off not using login_with() for now and just manually fixing the branch
<nacc> pointers (or pushing master and avoiding it altogether)?
<cjwatson> nacc: in the automated Ubuntu archive tools that run on snakefruit, we use login_with, and just authenticate once
<cjwatson> nacc: (copying the resulting URL to a local web browser)
<cjwatson> nacc: I've never been prompted to unlock the keyring
<cjwatson> nacc: perhaps you're doing something that stops it working with wherever it writes the auth details?
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah i wonder if the snap is being ... snappy :)
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks for the pointers!
<nacc> cjwatson: what backend does snakefruit use? file-based as well? or is gnome-keyring or something installed?
<cjwatson> just file-based I think; it lands in ~/.local/share/python_keyring/keyring_pass.cfg
<nacc> cjwatson: ah, so using PlaintextKeyring maybe?
<nacc> cjwatson: i think that's what i was missing before -- changed it now (in keyringrc.cfg) and it no longer prompts to unlock the keyring
<cjwatson> nacc: I don't remember us doing anything specific to configure that
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, i wonder if something changed
<nacc> cjwatson: context is, with the serverstack rebuild, i am recreating the environment from zero, and using the snap
<nacc> cjwatson: i think that if you are using that file, something tweaked that, which is good enough info for me
<mapreri> cjwatson: wow, making package building made it filled again... could I have some more space?
<mapreri> (I didn't anticipate so much space would be needed, btw)
<cjwatson> mapreri: done
<mapreri> cjwatson: ♥
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks for your help, importer is running again from the snap
<cjwatson> good good
#launchpad 2017-04-25
<Dyrcona> Anyone know what's up with Launchpad emails?
<Dyrcona> I haven't gotten for several hours, and I know there have been updates on bugs since.
<cjwatson> Dyrcona: One of our script servers has been down for a firmware upgrade which took a bit longer than expected
<Dyrcona> cjwatson: Thanks. I understand how that happens.
<cjwatson> It's hopefully back now, so we'll see if things catch up soon ...
 * cjwatson waits for it to page its brain back into memory
<Dyrcona> :)
<cjwatson> turns out that trying to load the best part of a million lines of Python takes a while.
<cjwatson> Dyrcona: anyway, it seems to be happily catching up now.
<Dyrcona> Cool! Thanks!
<Dyrcona> cjwatson: I just got a bug email from this morning.
<cjwatson> good good
<acheronUK> spamming bug reports https://launchpad.net/~seanheron
<cjwatson> acheronUK: I've got rid of the spam (but not suspended the user at present, since it's forged-From email spam)
<anitsirk> hello. who would be a good person to ask about a launchpad translation issue? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/620038
#launchpad 2017-04-26
<xnox> I have lp: git alias setup. However, pushing to lp:~team/project/repo-name does not work
<xnox> I had to change the remote to lp:~team/project/+git/repo-name
 * xnox is sad
<xnox> also i guess i cannot use private branches for recipes?!
<cjwatson> xnox: Why do you feel you need to specify the repository name?
<cjwatson> xnox: In most cases the correct thing to do is to use the default repository for the team/project combination, i.e. lp:~team/project
<cjwatson> xnox: lp:~team/project/repo-name will never work for git, because that's a namespace stolen en masse by bzr
<cjwatson> xnox: Recipes may indeed only be built from public code at this time.  This restriction may be lifted in the future, but it requires some quite complex work.
<xnox> cjwatson, i feel the need to specify the repository name due to (a) bzr habbits (b) because i'm starting a new sub-components in the project, and don't want to register a separate project.
<xnox> also it seems weird that i need to always specify target when creating git branch merge proposals, e.g. refs/heads/master -> i would have thought such a default could be pre-populated?
<xnox> also thinking about ubuntu-seeds migration to git, i'm thinking we want to have just
<xnox> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/platform
<xnox> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu
<xnox> lp:~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu
<xnox> etc
<xnox> and have branches inside those repositories for all the releases.
<cjwatson> xnox: The need to specify the target ref is a bug, yes - we need better picker logic there
<cjwatson> xnox: Goodness, that's a silly layout
<xnox> cjwatson, what layout would be good? given we have different ACLs
<cjwatson> xnox: For ubuntu-seeds, there's no good reason for anything other than a single repository per team.
<xnox> oh, so you mean like
<xnox> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds
<xnox> lp:~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds
<xnox> lp:~xubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds
<cjwatson> I'd do lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds with platform.artful, ubuntu.artful etc. branches.
<xnox> and that's it? =)
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> And also, make lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds in fact be lp:ubuntu-seeds (i.e. the target default)
<cjwatson> That way object sharing works better for the others
<cjwatson> That said, check that that proposed layout works properly with germinate
<xnox> sometimes i wish we just had one repository for ubuntu-seeds full stop.
<cjwatson> I'm not convinced I was thinking straight when I did the trivial git support for it, and thus I'm not sure it supports branches in the sensible way.
<xnox> ack
<cjwatson> So that may need some thought, *before* you push anything :)
<xnox> re:pdiffs i always thought we want them for e.g. security pocket
<xnox> not necessoraly for $devel or ppas
<mapreri> is there any useful way to debug installability problems inside build chroots like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/317155258/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-ppc64el.libkf5kface_16.12.3-0ubuntu1+mpr1_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<mapreri>  sbuild-build-depends-libkf5kface-dummy : Depends: libopencv-dev (>= 3.1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<mapreri> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<mapreri> => FAIL and nothing else, ain't so useful :(
<mapreri> I think new enough sbuild also has a "debug apt problems" flag that could be useful here ^^
<cjwatson> mapreri: easiest way is typically to use chdist
<mapreri> :(
#launchpad 2017-04-27
<rbasak> Is it possible to have more than one Git to Git import per project?
<cjwatson> rbasak: Certainly, although you have to use https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new to set it up rather than the project's code configuration page.
<rbasak> Aha. Thanks!
<Odd_Bloke> Hit an OOPS during diff generation for an MP: OOPS-e918dd96f3148a9fe2c788fef03574c9
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-e918dd96f3148a9fe2c788fef03574c9
#launchpad 2017-04-28
<mapreri> lp #275938 should probably be back to triaged…
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 275938 in Launchpad itself "Karma listing should link to activity and show more than 25 items" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275938
<DalekSec> Howdy.  Alexey Skryabin (rip84: 0) looks like a spam account.
<DalekSec> (Reason?  Tried sending a couple messages to a list with random links contained.)
<mapreri> cjwatson: I believe lp #275938 should be set back to triaged.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 275938 in Launchpad itself "Karma listing should link to activity and show more than 25 items" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275938
<cjwatson> mapreri: done
<ericsnow> what are my options for importing a private GH repo into Launchpad?
<ericsnow> perhaps there's something like a "launchpad-import" GH user that I can give read permission to on the repo; then LP would use an SSH key on that account to clone from GH
<mapreri> ericsnow: I don't think that is in place, but of course you could clone your github account locally, and re-push it to launchpad.
<ericsnow> mapreri: yeah, basically do what LP import does, but manually?
<mapreri> yeah.  if your aim is a single import, that should be mostly feasible.
<ericsnow> mapreri: I would like it to recur (i.e. on a cron), so basically what LP does but for a private repo :)
<cjwatson> ericsnow: There are no Launchpad-hosted automatic options; you'd have to cron it externally
<cjwatson> (I'm not averse to working that out in the longer run, but for now ...)
<cjwatson> ericsnow: Though somewhat surprised you didn't just use a private LP repository to begin with if you needed this :)
#launchpad 2017-04-29
<Some_Person> I want to try to build a package in ubuntu zesty repository for xenial and get it into a PPA if it works. What's the easiest way to go about this?
<Some_Person> Hmm... I just tried using backportpackage, but the package in question failed to build on launchpad because it depends on debhelper 10... what can I do?
<Some_Person> Is there some way to make it depend use the version in xenial-backports?
<Some_Person> https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-openconnect/+build/12494029 -- this build failed because it couldn't install debhelper >= 10, but that package exists in xenial-backports
<Some_Person> any ideas?
<hloeung> Some_Person: hi, you want to update the PPA to include backports - https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-openconnect/+edit-dependencies
<Some_Person> Thank you! That's much simpler than I was expecting
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<chatter29> As-salāmu ʿalaykum (Arabic: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ‎‎ [asːaˈlaːmu ʕaˈlaikum]) is a greeting in Arabic that means "peace be upon you". The greeting is a standard salutation among Muslims and is routinely used whenever and wherever Muslims gather and interact, whether socially or within worship and other contexts. [1] The typical response to the greeti
<chatter29> ng is waʿalaykumu s-salām (وَعَلَيْكُم السَّلَام [waʕaˈlaikumu sːaˈlaːm]; "and upon you, peace").
<chatter29> prophet muhammad peace be upon him was sent to destroy the musical instruments
<chatter29> men must have one fist beard
<chatter29> mustaches should be very thin
<chatter29> trowsers of men should not go below the ankles the part that goes below the ankles will burn in the fire of hell
<chatter29> women can not look at other women except their close relatives
<chatter29> men can not look at other women except their close relatives
<chatter29> men can not hear voice of other women except their close relatives
<chatter29> but if you are at the airport and a announcement is being then it is okay because you can not do anything but you can not call another women
<chatter29> prophet muhammad peace be upon him said backbiting is worse then adultery
<chatter29> also listening to someone who is backbiting is not allowed
<chatter29> taking selfies are not allowed
<chatter29> because this selfie that you are taking you are gonna show it to your mother and she is gonna see someone who she is not suppose to see
<chatter29> because this selfie that you are taking you are gonna show it to your sister and she is gonna see someone who she is not suppose to see
<chatter29> because this selfie that you are taking you are gonna show it to your wife and she is gonna see someone who she is not suppose to see
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<chatter29> need spiritual doctor visit http://www.alhaadi.org.za
#launchpad 2018-04-23
<ekennedy80> Does anyone know why Netbeans (located in the software repo) no longer works on Ubuntu 18.04?
<wgrant> ekennedy80: You probably want #ubuntu+1
<ekennedy80> Yea... I posted there as well
#launchpad 2018-04-24
<rbasak> cjwatson: FYI, if all goes well I'm expecting a push of a single ~31G thunderbird git repository soon.
<rbasak> It wasn't previously blacklisted. I've noticed it after a few days of importing it. It seems to be making progress so I'm leaving it to continue to see what happens.
<cjwatson> OK, thanks
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Is there a way to subscribe to a RSS feed to see new tags or tarballs for a particular project?
<cjwatson> We have some feeds, but I don't think that's among the information in them
<acheronuk> revisions, bugs and new branches is it I think?
<cjwatson> Close: I think it's project announcements, bugs, new Bazaar branches, new revisions in Bazaar branches
<cousin_luigi> :\
<cousin_luigi> Thanks, will ask the author if there's something on his private site.
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<rbasak> cjwatson, nacc: the thunderbird import was successful. The importer is now catching up the gap.
<rbasak> Looks like 28G here after gc.
<shanepearlman> I tried adding my first package to ppa:shanepearlman/tekui last night, and I don't see it in launchpad
<shanepearlman> When I try to add the ppa to my system, I get an error about "missing a fingerprint for signing key"
<shanepearlman> I didn't get any build errors, the uploading reported success.  Trying to dput the package again: "Package has already been uploaded..."
<shanepearlman> I saw a warning about uploading the "orig.tar.gz", so I excluded that with debuild
<shanepearlman> I searched for my key on keyservers.ubuntu.com, and it's there.. also, I completed the "code of conduct" sig this morning
<rbasak> You should have received an email acknowledging your upload.
<rbasak> If you didn't, it might be because Launchpad couldn't verify the uploader because there's a problem with the signature.
<rbasak> "Package has already been uploaded" is simply dput checking for the presence of a .upload file.
<rbasak> That file contains the log from the upload, which might be helpful for debugging. But you can try to "really" dput again by removing or renaming the file.
<shanepearlman> oh, I didn't know I was supposed to check my email, duh.
<shanepearlman> ok, so I see it was rejected because source/binary packages are not allowed..
<shanepearlman> so I'm supposed to edit the .changes file and remove either the .dsc or .deb from it?
<rbasak> Easier to create the changes file as source only in the first place.
<rbasak> This is -S from https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<shanepearlman> And if I push a source-only package it will be built on launchpad so the user can simply download the binary package?
<rbasak> Correct. Launchpad does not accept binary uploads.
<rbasak> Launchpad always* builds the source package itself.
<shanepearlman> cool, it's there now
<shanepearlman> thanks
<rbasak> You're welcome
<shanepearlman> One more thing. since it was my first package, the signing key should be generated within the hour, and the "signing key fingerprint" doesn't exist msg is to be expected?
#launchpad 2018-04-25
<rbasak> I'm not sure, but I suspect that after the binaries are built and published, add-apt-repository will work correctly.
<shanepearlman> where should I solicit contributions? it's a ~100k line GUI framework in C and Lua, and I'm hoping to get help on a breeze and ambiance theme
<rbasak> I'm not sure. Depends on what it is exactly I guess.
<shanemikel> I had some build problems (missing buid-deps).  So I've built a minimal ubuntu-server VM using qemu, and I was wondering how to build the source-package on it?  Can I just copy the dsc file over and run some command on it?
<nacc> rbasak: cool
<kyrofa> I'm getting "Authorization Required" for all my automated snap builds, but no clear way to grant authorization
<kyrofa> Any guidance?
<kyrofa> Also, why is this happening?
<kyrofa> https://launchpad.net/~nextcloud-snappy-dev/+snap/nextcloud-daily-master/+build/201100
<cjwatson> kyrofa: is it possible you originally authorised them a year ago?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: you should have got an email telling you what to do.  please check
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yes. Although I guess I expected it would say something like that
<cjwatson> kyrofa: but if you didn't for some reason, go to https://launchpad.net/~nextcloud-snappy-dev/+snap/nextcloud-daily-master/+authorize and follow the prompts
<cjwatson> kyrofa: there's a one-year hard expiry on the store macaroons, which is annoying for this kind of thing but there's a limited amount LP can do about it other than send email when it expires :-/
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yeah, no email with an authorize link, just a "you can release manually by going here" which is a link to dashboard.snapcraft.io
<kyrofa> cjwatson, can you know that it expired, though? Even just saying that would be helpful
<cjwatson> kyrofa: we could perhaps improve the web UI to some extent, yes; a bug would be welcome
<kyrofa> The full text of the email: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xZpX5ts7dy/
<kyrofa> Some sort of "your credentials expired, please go here to re-authorize" would be great
<cjwatson> kyrofa: oh, huh, yes please file a bug about that, it's supposed to point you into the reauth workflow
<cjwatson> must have missed a case
<cjwatson> we have code and email templates for that, it's just not being triggered here
<kyrofa> cjwatson, against buildd?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: no, Launchpad itself
<cjwatson> launchpad-buildd doesn't deal with the store interaction - builders are untrusted so they can't hold credentials
#launchpad 2018-04-26
<soren> The "reset password" page that I reach after I've entered my e-mail and gotten the reset link doesn't let me submit the new password. Clicking the button just does nothing. I'm not sure where else to report this.
<soren> I get "An invalid form control with name='email' is not focusable." in the js console.
<soren> Tried in both Firefox and Chrome. Didn't check the js console in Firefox, but the behaviour is the same.
<cjwatson> soren: that's an SSO problem rather than LP as such - can you email as many details as possible to isd-support@canonical.com so that it goes into the SSO support queue?
<soren> cjwatson: Will do. Thanks :D
<alexlarsson> Hello, i have a ppa question
<alexlarsson> I have a personal ppa
<alexlarsson> Is it possible to allow others to upload to it
<alexlarsson> or, if i create a different ppa, auto-migrate users to it?
<cjwatson> No way to auto-migrate.  There is an undocumented command-line-only way to add extra upload ACLs
<alexlarsson> cjwatson: oh, spill the secrets!
<cjwatson> lp:ubuntu-archive-tools, edit-acl -A ppa:OWNER/ubuntu/PPANAME -p NEWUPLOADER -t upload add
<cjwatson> IIRC
<alexlarsson> sweet
<alexlarsson> thanks
<alexlarsson> So, I'm actually super lame at .deb packaging and ubuntu in general, but I'm maintaining a PPA, and I'd like to do so a bit less ad-hoc.
<alexlarsson> What is the current state of the art for how to maintain a ppa
<alexlarsson> Like, can i host a git repo at launchpad and use some PR workflow thing for updates which gets auto-built into the ppa?
<cjwatson> It sounds like https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds may be what you're looking for
<cjwatson> Though some people do this sort of thing with Jenkins jobs or whatever, depending on the rest of their CI workflow
<alexlarsson> Well, i have a CI workflow for the upstream
<alexlarsson> All i want to automate is the ubuntu packaging
<cjwatson> (but that involves having the CI system having upload creds, which isn't necessarily great)
<alexlarsson> (this being flatpak ftr)
<alexlarsson> Like, i don't want this to build a .deb each upstream commit
<cjwatson> right, so the recipes feature linked above can do that sort of thing based on an LP git repo (which you can in turn automatically import from somewhere else)
<alexlarsson> But, when there is a new release i want to be able to push to a repo and have it build a new release
<cjwatson> you could have it build from a particular branch which isn't upstream master
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Mirroring_repositories_from_other_sites is the auto-import feature for git repos
<alexlarsson> Ok, so lets say i create a git repo on launchpad, importing the upstream github repo
<alexlarsson> then i create a branch for each ubuntu release and add the debian/ dir?
<cjwatson> I'd be happy to help in more detail tomorrow; today we're trying to do an Ubuntu release which is kind of consuming all my attention
<cjwatson> maybe have a look through the help pages in the meantime?
<alexlarsson> oh, no worries :)
<alexlarsson> I kinda expected there to be some good example project i could just steal the setup from
<alexlarsson> Can't be a completely unexplored area
<teward> LP admins, do you have a list of mail server hostnames/IPs which Launchpad uses to write the emails for bug comment messages?  I.E. if I add a comment to a bug, others on the bug get an email from my address (which will fail SPF and DKIM checks currently)
<teward> a bug/incompatibility in how LP sends out emails with regards to the "from" field would be a bug filed against LP itself, correct?
<teward> just want to make sure I am remembering things proper :P
<teward> *before* filing a bug that is
<wgrant> teward: LP emails have a canonical.com envelope sender so don't fail SPF or DKIM checks. But some domains have very restrictive DMARC policies which impose SPF and DKIM restrictions on the From address, which isn't what they were originally intended for. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1589693 is the relevant bug.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1589693 in Launchpad itself "Make Launchpad DMARC Compliant to avoid Launchpad mail considered spam" [Undecided,New]
<teward> wgrant: you mean like mine.
<teward> i was about to open a bug, thanks.  I have a completely evil suggestion as to solve the problem, but not the coding expertise to actually solve it
<teward> and I have a prime example of "Noncompliance" here today - do you want me to add my specific case/details to the bug, and carve out the relevant email headers?
<teward> (to include for technical information/reasons)
<teward> wgrant: I can say this with some certainty: a larger and larger number of companies' IT Security teams are implementing DMARC, including financial institutions and governments (at least here in the USA)
<teward> and LP is noncompliant in DMARC handling, because of this.  A fun fact to note is that ListServ systems are prime examples of the noncompliant systems.  (I expanded on this in my comment on the bug, by the way, with some more technical details)
<wgrant> teward: We are completely aware of the problems that DMARC causes.
<teward> ack
#launchpad 2018-04-27
<nickthetait> If I mark a bug as "affecting me" is there any way to reverse/undo this action?
<cjwatson> nickthetait: Yes.  Click on "This bug affects me ...", then "No, it doesn't affect me"
<cjwatson> (Technically, this changes the state to definitely no, rather than unknown.  I don't think there's a way to set the affectedness back to unknown.)
<nickthetait> thx cjwatson :)
 * nickthetait disappears
#launchpad 2018-04-28
<jeremy31> Anyone know why I got an email saying "A new OAuth token consumer was enabled in Launchpad."
<wgrant> jeremy31: That usually means you've used launchpadlib on a new machine. https://launchpad.net/~/+oauth-tokens should list your active tokens and let you see which application was just authorised now.
<jeremy31> wgrant Thanks, could this be caused by Ubuntu One SSO?
<wgrant> jeremy31: Ubuntu One SSO won't do that itself, but something that you've used SSO with might.
<jeremy31> wgrant, any thing to be concerned about?
<wgrant> jeremy31: If you didn't perform any action that could have triggered that email, you should absolutely be concerned -- an OAuth token gives full access to your Launchpad account.
<wgrant> You should work out what it was.
<wgrant> Did you do something relating to SSO?
<wgrant> What does https://launchpad.net/~/+oauth-tokens list as the most recent authorisation?
<jeremy31> wgrant It shows askubuntu to read non-private data, likely after my last kernel update and I had to login to a few Ubuntu websites again, may have been a browser update also
<wgrant> jeremy31: Huh, yeah, looks like AskUbuntu has changed its login workflow and now does something very strange.
<wgrant> But at least it's only reading non-private data, and you would have had to click through an LP consent page.
<wgrant> https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/307647/support-for-openid-ends-on-july-1-2018 <- ah yes
<wgrant> They didn't talk to us about it first :/
<jeremy31> wgrant, never any surprises?
<wgrant> Quite
<italiaken> hi :)
<italiaken> is there any way to download or access locally all the bug reports of a public project?
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> is there a way to hide "fix committed" bugs in the bug list?
<GyrosGeier> we are nearing a release, so the bug list is full of things that have been fixed already
<jhobbs> GyrosGeier: look for the "Advanced Search" link and you can deselect that there
<GyrosGeier> thanks!
#launchpad 2018-04-29
<vila> GyrosGeier: Marking the bugs FixReleased (mentioning the release) is the best way to address that problem IMHE
<GyrosGeier> vila, that will happen once we have a release
<vila> GyrosGeier: right.That's one way to look at it: make them all released when the release comes out
<vila> GyrosGeier: an alternative is to use that status to indicate what /will/ be part of the release before the release is done.
<vila> GyrosGeier: Less work at release time, less noise until then.
<vila> GyrosGeier: ymmv
<GyrosGeier> the default view that includes these is awesome for users because they can see what bugs to still expect
<willem> Hi all, I'm trying to report a bug, but launchpad keeps producing an error (tried for 20 minutes or so): (Error ID: OOPS-9c1505f4810fc2a4e7c16ecc6c2aac13). Could this be something I am doing wrong or is this launchpad itself?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9c1505f4810fc2a4e7c16ecc6c2aac13
<cjwatson> "IllegalTarget: Package xfce not published in Ubuntu"
<cjwatson> willem: so it's a bug that this resulted in an OOPS rather than a proper error message; but you'll need to pick a source package name that actually exists in Ubuntu.  I suggest using the package name picker (via the search icon beside the package name text box) to find one
<cjwatson> willem: I *think* Xubuntu uses network-manager for its network panel widget, so you could probably start with that, but I don't use Xubuntu myself so I'm not really sure
#launchpad 2019-04-23
<teward> is there anything wrong with the standard repository builders/publishers?  My recent nginx upload shows as "Pending Publication" yet the builds finished a *while* ago.  (12-13 hours ago)
<teward> disregard
<rbasak> cjwatson: on my launchpadlib caching matter, is it possible that something changed server-side wrt. cache-related headers being returned, causing launchpadlib to no longer automatically cache the results, and round tripping for a "304 Not Modified" instead?
<rbasak> cjwatson: if so, it'll possibly have been on 9 April.
<cjwatson> rbasak: There were no deployments between 2 April and 17 April, and I can't think of any possibly-relevant change.
<cjwatson> rbasak: I'm not sure exactly what you're doing, but it's normal for lazr.restfulclient to make conditional GET requests that result in 304.
<cjwatson> rbasak: If you want to avoid that, then you need to make sure that you keep a copy of the object.
<cjwatson> Er I mean keep the object.
<rbasak> cjwatson: OK, thanks.
#launchpad 2019-04-24
<wxl> is there a way to use any of the headers on an bug mail notification to correlate it with a comment number on a bug report? strangely, i got a bug mail notification but i don't see the comment on the bug report. it's this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1782984
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM freezes with Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed when clicking on a file or folder in 18.04" [Critical,Triaged]
<hloeung> looks like that comment was hidden
<wxl> hloeung: wow i didn't even know that was possible?
<hloeung> yeah, it's usually done for spam. I'm not sure why this one was hidden
<hloeung> maybe requeted by the person who added that comment
<wxl> maybe they decided their suggestion was a bad one after all? XD
<teward> can someone torch spam?  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/culture11
<cjwatson> teward: done
<teward> cjwatson: thank you!
#launchpad 2019-04-25
<rbasak> cjwatson: to correctly cache my LP objects, I should probably key the cache on the logged in user, to prevent private objects being available to the wrong logins. Unless I assume that there will only ever be one login in the app. Looking for something to key on, I found ._root, which looks like it gives me the top level Launchpad object which should be sufficient. But that's internal. Do you have any
<rbasak> recommendation on this?
<cjwatson> rbasak: I wouldn't cache across logins at all
<cjwatson> rbasak: Why not just make the cache be per-process rather than persistent?
<cjwatson> rbasak: And if you log out (unusual for an API-using program but OK), clear the cache then
<rbasak> cjwatson: it is per-process and not persistent already. But it's quite deep inside an internal library, so I was concerned that I'd leave a subtle bug in that library unless I key the cache by login
<cjwatson> rbasak: You could probably just key on the hash of the lp object itself.  Logging in is done by creating a new instance of that.
<cjwatson> That is, instances of the Launchpad class
<rbasak> I don't think that would work in this case.
<rbasak> The problem is that the object is different, which is where my problem is coming from in the first place.
<rbasak> I am iterating over source_package_publication_history objects
<rbasak> On each of those, I fetch things like the distro_series attribute
<rbasak> Each of those is resulting in an API round trip to fetch it (even if it comes back with Not Modified)
<rbasak> However distro_series_link is the same every time, so that's what I'm keying my cache on (which works)
<cjwatson> I don't see how you can both cache across logins and not cache across logins.
<cjwatson> If the instance of the Launchpad object is different then surely that indicates a fresh login (if perhaps the same user)
<cjwatson> So why is that happening?
<rbasak> Each source_package_publication_history object is different, as expected, right?
<rbasak> How do I get to the Launchpad object from that?
<rbasak> I only found _root
<rbasak> Which is internal
<cjwatson> Oh I see what you mean
<cjwatson> Meeting, back in 20 minutes or so
<rbasak> ack
<cjwatson> rbasak: I think using _root is your only option
<cjwatson> It's technically private but in practice very stable
<rbasak> OK. Thanks!
<rbasak> FWIW, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rYnjwB5557/ is what I have now, which seems to work.
<cjwatson> Looks quite nice
<rbasak> Thanks!
<ricotz> hi, afaics there are some ppa builds stuck at "purging the builddir" -- https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+build/16688179 -- most builds are stuck in https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi :), ^
<tjaalton> are ppa builders all busy/taken?
<tjaalton> oh, archive open.. maybe that's why
<acheronuk> cjwatson: hi. is buildd-manager or something like that poorly again?
<cjwatson> I'm not at home right now but I've requested a restart since it's probably that
<acheronuk> ty
#launchpad 2019-04-26
<rbasak> I'm seeing some Launchpad git push failures.
<rbasak> Not reproducible - seems to work on retry AFAICT (and retry up to three times is automatic)
<cjwatson> rbasak: We had a brief load spike but it seems to have tailed off
<cjwatson> https://grafana.admin.canonical.com/d/000000044/telegraf-host?orgId=1&var-juju_controller=All&var-juju_model=All&var-service=turnip&var-juju_unit=All&var-host=All&var-mountpoint=All&from=now-1h&to=now
<cjwatson> (internal)
<rbasak> Thanks
<rbasak> git-ubuntu is running a mass import catchup
<rbasak> Since last night
<rbasak> In a fetch/update/push loop, some number (~15?) concurrently.
<rbasak> I don't think it'd have caused that spike
<rbasak>   04/26/2019 13:21:34 - ERROR:stderr: fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<rbasak>     fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<rbasak> That was the last failure
<cjwatson> No, not correlated with git-ubuntu behaviour
<cjwatson> It'll be recipes
<Eickmeyer> Hi all. hggdh and I are having the worst time targeting bug 1826413 to disco-updates. Seems like something went wonky (we both may have tried doing it at the same time, but I also noticed I'm missing some launchpad perms to do it anyhow).
<ubot5`> bug 1826413 in ubuntustudio-controls (Ubuntu Disco) "ALSA Jack Midi bridge off selection not surviving a reboot" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826413
<Eickmeyer> No idea why I went parenthetical on that.
<hggdh> when I look at the bug, I do not have a "target to series" option shown for the Ubuntu task
<hggdh> (LP account is hggdh2)
<Eickmeyer> Wait, now it's showing, hggdh.
<Eickmeyer> gunnarhj did it.
<Eickmeyer> (My LP account is eeickmeyer)
<Eickmeyer> Nevermind all.
#launchpad 2020-04-20
<rbasak> I'd like to get a list of all git_repository objects owned by ~usd-import-team with Ubuntu distribution source package targets.
<rbasak> Does sharing_service.getSharedGitRepositories do what I want?
<rbasak> How in launchpad do I get an object which has that method?
<rbasak> in launchpadlib I mean
<rbasak> tomwardill: ^ please
<tomwardill> rbasak: err, I don't know :) I can have a look after this meeting
<rbasak> Thanks ;)
<tomwardill> rbasak: lp.git_repositories.getRepositories(target=<dsp>)
<tomwardill> hmm, no, that's not quite what you want
<tomwardill> I can't see a way other than doing lp.git_repositories.getRepositories(target=~usd-import-team) and then interating
 * tomwardill defers to cjwatson 
<cjwatson> I can't think of anything else.
<cjwatson> Presumably a tiny minority of ~usd-import-team's repos *aren't* owned by DSPs
<cjwatson> And sharing_service.getSharedGitRepositories is not what you want, no
<cjwatson> (Fairly sure public repos won't appear there, which will be ~all of them)
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> I didn't realise that using ~usd-import-team as a target would give me those repositories (I thought the target was the DSP?)
<rbasak> lp.git_repositories.getRepositories(target=lp.people['usd-import-team']) gives me 5412 entries, so that's probably it.
<rbasak> I can filter that by Ubuntu DSP client-side - as you say most of them will match. Thanks!
<cjwatson> It's a bit weird and possibly an accident.  But a convenient one ...
<cjwatson> Should possibly add an optional owner argument to that
<cjwatson> (My expectation without having checked the code recently would have been the same as yours.  But it does IGitCollection(target), and the IGitCollection adapter for Person is .ownedBy)
<rbasak> To make this go faster, is there any way I can get the self_link for each entry in a collection without loading each entry from LP? I presume that's what happens if I just try to iterate over them?
<rbasak> I'm really just after a list of the push URL for every repository currently imported by git-ubuntu for a fix-up hack script to chug through them all. So hacks are fine.
<rbasak> So I can do the filter just by checking self_link.startswith(...).
<rbasak> And compose the push URL string manually by hacking on the URL.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Each batch of the collection response has the full representation of each of the entries in the batch.  You'd only need to optimise that way if you were looking at other objects referred to by those entries.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Have a look at this to see what I mean:  curl -s 'https://api.launchpad.net/devel/+git?target=%22%2F~usd-import-team%22&ws.op=getRepositories' | jq -S
<cjwatson> If you just iterate over the collection and only look at immediate properties of the entries in it, you'll make about n/75 requests.
<rbasak> cjwatson: understood. Thanks!
#launchpad 2020-04-22
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> is there a way to upload a translation template for a package which hasn't imported one yet? or does that require a source upload?
<seb128> I can't find a link on e.g https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/memtest86+/+translations
<seb128> ilasc, ^ do you know?
<ilasc> seb128: i don't unfortunately, trying to get you some answers now
<seb128> ilasc, thanks
<cjwatson> seb128: I am reasonably sure it requires a source upload in the case where there's no template yet
<cjwatson> lp.translations.browser.productseries has a ProductSeriesUploadView for that but there's no equivalent for source packages
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, that's what it looks like, thanks
<cjwatson> ilasc: ^-
<seb128> it's not important for release, I will wait and do a no change upload SRU
<seb128> (or maybe just accept/then reject)
<seb128> other translation related question
<seb128> any idea why when I do an export on https://translations.launchpad.net/snap-store/trunk
<seb128> (using https://translations.launchpad.net/snap-store/trunk/+export)
<seb128> I get a tarball (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/475716490/launchpad-export.tar.gz)
<seb128> with the po split in 2 subdirs, po/ and snap-store/
<seb128> there is only one domain, I would expect to have one subdir
<cjwatson> No idea at the moment - could you file a bug?
<seb128> sure
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1874269
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874269 in Launchpad itself "Translations export from a project give a tarball with split directories" [Undecided,New]
<Eickmeyer> What do we do about users who insist on using profanity in the bug report and/or in comments? bug 1862383
<ubot5> bug 1862383 in gimp (Ubuntu) "GIMP Crashes when pasted image copied from it into another app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862383
<oerheks> he changed topic, but his last comment is not helpfull
<Eickmeyer> I'm considering closing the bug as "won't fix" because of the attitude (he's not even running latest version of GIMP)
<cjwatson> I've written a warning to the bug
<Eickmeyer> I wrote one too, cjwatson.
<cjwatson> In the sense of a formal warning before account-ban-type action
<Eickmeyer> Right.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Thanks for looking into the matter. :)
<hggdh> they are repeat offenders. I have had issues with them on our mailing lists as well, and on other LP bugs
<cjwatson> I can indeed see a problematic history, but I think this is the first time we've given them a formal warning
<hggdh> oh, certainly. I am a firm believer in giving out more chances for redemption
<sim590> How does one know the version number of the package that is associated with the patch that someone links on a report page? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/1867996 I'm on Debian and I would like to import the patches that are listed there, but they don't all apply on the version that I downloaded from Debian.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867996 in libappindicator (Arch Linux) "Segfault in app_indicator_set_icon_full [patch attached]" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> sim590: Patch files are just text, so the only things even theoretically available are (a) indications in the patch file itself or (b) maybe contextual clues like the time the patch was created
<cjwatson> sim590: The top of the patches there seems to have at least part of the version number.  But if it doesn't apply even given that, then you'll just have to work out how to resolve the differences - no magic bullet for that
<sim590> The thing is that the version number on Ubuntu seems all wrong and I don't understand why. It syas 12.10.0, but the version of the package is clearly not above 1. On Debian, it is 0.4.92. So It seems like it is really irrelevant number...
<cjwatson> sim590: The package originated in Ubuntu, so it's more likely that Debian chose a different versioning scheme
<cjwatson> Or didn't move forward to newer versions from Ubuntu
<cjwatson> sim590: You can find the full Ubuntu history on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> sim590: Looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator it seems likely that Debian just didn't take later updates from Ubuntu
<sim590> The Ubuntu package version number just doesn't make any reference to the project upstream version number.... How can I /upstream,
<sim590> Well.. I didn't want to write that last message just yet..................
<sim590> Event the .orig tarballs don't include the version number of the upstream project....
<cjwatson> I don't know, sorry.  All I can do is give those pointers above
<sim590> OK. Well. I guess I will just recreate the patches because version numbers just make this impossible. Plus, it seems like debian and ubuntu have diverged on the version they both use, or may be I don't understand.
<cjwatson> It does seem as though there has been divergence, yes.
#launchpad 2020-04-23
<oSoMoN> can this offensive comment be removed, please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1776873/comments/39
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1776873 in snapd "Whitelisted allowedURLschemes breaks some desktop apps" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: Project bug supervisors (looks like pedronis) should be able to hide comments on bug tasks on their projects FWIW
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: Could you ask them to do that first?  Usually better if it comes from the project rather than site staff
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, sure, thanks
#launchpad 2020-04-24
<rbasak> I'm making plans to "reimport" all the git-ubuntu branches with their final versions. On qastaging it looks like if I force push all branches, existing MPs will remain. Is this correct?
<rbasak> Only my test MP seems to be having its preview diff regenerated, which is confusing.
<rbasak> I also got OOPS-82e235e545a60a1f77a42487a22e9aa8 on my first push attempt
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-82e235e545a60a1f77a42487a22e9aa8
<rbasak> (the first attempt to force push master to change it under the MP, that is)
<cjwatson> rbasak: They'll remain though the "conversation" may be a bit confusing on each
<cjwatson> The oops is a timeout because qastaging runs on potatoes
<cjwatson> Seven seconds to select from FeatureFlag, seriously
<rbasak> That sounds good enough to me. Thanks!
<rbasak> Oh, one further question. I want to split ~usd-import-team apart, since right now we're conflating the team that maintains the git-ubuntu code base with the team (really just one bot) that maintains the imported branches themselves.
<rbasak> I think the easiest way to do this would be to create a new team for the bot. But then the branches need to move across.
<rbasak> I was going to do that at the same time as the reimport.
<rbasak> If I make sure that the default repository for each distribution source package target points to the ~usd-import-team repos, then when I push to the new team, tree objects should be shared with the old ones, so shouldn't cause double storage issues, right?
<rbasak> So I was going to make sure the pointers are all correctly pointing to the old repos, then as I import each replacement, push it to the new team and switch the default repository.
<rbasak> Will this work for you?
<cjwatson> Um
<cjwatson> Why not just change the owner of the existing repos?
<rbasak> Oh. I can I do that?
<rbasak> I can do that?
<rbasak> owner_link (writeable)
<rbasak> So I can
<rbasak> Thanks
<cjwatson> Clients won't notice unless they've explicitly cloned lp:~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/foo/+git/bar rather than lp:ubuntu/+source/foo.  But that doesn't seem very likely and is easily fixed on the client end anyway.
<rbasak> As it happens, they have, because that's what "git ubuntu clone" does, because it predates us taking the prime spot. But I will change that very soon.
<rbasak> Another minor issue is that the importer bot itself doesn't have permission to change the default repository, so that's done from a separate script that we only run infrequently. So new repositories won't appear until that's done.
<rbasak> "appear"
<xnox> when doing binary package copy, can i choose architectures to copy?
<xnox> cause i think at the moment i will try to do binary copy & then remove binaries I do not want.
<cjwatson> You cannot
<cjwatson> IIRC anyway
<xnox> thanks
#launchpad 2020-04-25
<luna_> when crying after deleting someones homefolder :(
#launchpad 2020-04-26
<silverlion> aloha everybody - I could use a little support with an OOPS that occurs while loggin into my freshly designed launchpad account
<wgrant> silverlion: What's the OOPS ID that it asked you to report?
<silverlion> wgrant  OOPS-4ad350af7fed72f7609da11d4a4641d7
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4ad350af7fed72f7609da11d4a4641d7
<wgrant> silverlion: It looks like you have an existing Ubuntu One and Launchpad account, the latter with the same email address as your new Ubuntu One account, which is causing an error.
<wgrant> Oddly, it also looks like your Launchpad account has previously had two other Ubuntu One accounts associated, though they've both since been deleted.
<silverlion> wgrant well there is a little story behind that
<wgrant> Are you aware of these other accounts?
<silverlion> wgrant yes I am ... long story short: if you look up silverlion on on the ubuntu wiki you will find, that I have been active between 2008 - 2016
<silverlion> wgrant end of story: in 2016 I went with a little "blow" and took 4 years to cool off and focus on other things iRL
<silverlion> but now I am settled that far that I can contribute (if needed)
<wgrant> That's good to hear.
<wgrant> Are you attempting to restore access to your existing Launchpad account, ~silverlion?
<silverlion> wgrant if that would be possible?
<silverlion> my current mail adress should have been verified by now
<wgrant> There's already an existing Ubuntu One account, with two variants of a Gmail address attached. If you have access to either of those, I'd recommend that you delete the Ubuntu One account that you created today and log in as the one from 2011 (doing a password reset, if necessary).
<wgrant> If you don't have access to those email addresses, I can verify things and manually link your new account.
<silverlion> wgrant permission for a pm?
<wgrant> silverlion: Of course.
<wgrant> silverlion: There's a complication that I'll need to sort out on Monday. Can you drop an email to feedback@launchpad.net to track this?
<wgrant> All the verification is in order, just a technical issue.
<silverlion> wgrant should said email state anything in particular f. ex. reference to our conversation?
<wgrant> silverlion: Yep, just in case someone other than me picks up the ticket first
<wgrant> Don't want them to be dreadfully confused :)
<silverlion> wgrant neither would I
<silverlion> wgrant is launchpad looking for help in regards of public relations & community management by any chance?
<silverlion> :-D
<wgrant> Not at the moment, I'm afraid.
<silverlion> wgrant no need 2 be sorry ^^
<silverlion> wgrant I will reference you for any details to keep the email short and simple. is that fine with you?
<wgrant> silverlion: Yep, that's fine
<wgrant> Thanks
<silverlion> wgrant thnx
 * wgrant heads to sleep
<silverlion> wgrant email is away ... have a good night sleep ... greetings from europe
<silverlion> wgrant thanx a lot for the help!
